# Авиация > Матчасть >  Потери и боевой состав ВВС Украины

## APKAH

◙ *Потери авиатехники ВС Украины с 17.03.1992 по наше время:*

24.04.1992● *Катастрофа* Су-27УБ №64 (96310408025), 831 иап, зам. ком. иап п/п-к Виктор Анатольевич Комельков и ком. эск. Сергей Михайлович Останин (остался жив) 
Выполняя вертикальную восьмёрку над ВПП, сваливание на высоте 1094 метров и скорости 511 км/ч – вывели самолёт на режим сваливания. Вывод комиссии о причине аварии: недисциплинированность лётчика в передней кабине, приведшая к выполнению пилотажа на повышенных углах атаки. Для выполнения фигуры не хватило высоты.
«Всё, что было дальше, со своего балкона в том же доме видела и Наталья – жена первого пилота, п/п-ка Виктора Комелькова. Её крик «Выводи! Выводи!!!» в Небе никто не услышал. Сушке явно не хватило высоты, завалившись влево самолёт чиркнул крылом по земле и через мгновение превратился в черно-оранжевый шар. Прямо из него катапульта выбросила две точки с огненным следом: одну вверх, другую в сторону, параллельно земле... «Я ни за что не погибну в небе», – не раз говорил Камельков Наталье. Лётчик ас погиб на земле 24 апреля 1992 года в 13 часов 13 минут в Страстную пятницу.» Фото 1, 2, 3.
«ВРАГУ НЕ ПОЖЕЛАЛ БЫ ОКАЗАТЬСЯ НА ИХ МЕСТЕ» «Зеркало недели» №29, 03 августа 2002.

01.12.1992● *Катастрофа* Миг-21 №?? (???), ЛДАРЗ, лётчик ЛИС м-р Мусланов Сергей В.
При испытательном полёте на территории Волынской области разбился только что отремонтированный на ЛДАРЗ самолёт, взлетевший с львовского аэродрома. Точные причины катастрофы выяснить так и не удалось, так как самолёт упал в болото, откуда невозможно было извлечь обломки. Лётчик погиб.

25.03.1993● *Потеря* Ил-78 СССР-76736 (0073476317), 409 апсз (Узин)
Кабина Ил-78 была разрушена на а/д Узин крылом рулящего мимо Ил-78 СССР-76653. Так как при этом была повреждена перегородка гермокабины, борт списали и впоследствии утилизировали. Оба участника происшествия предлагалось уже в 1995 г. реализовать Новосибирскому АПО в обмен  на техническое обеспечение эксплуатации парка самолётов Су-24. Известно, что в Новосибирск по этому соглашению были переданы только пять Ан-12, а Илы так и не покинули родных стоянок и были в итоге реализованы при выполнении алжирского контракта. Один как полноценный самолёт, другой как донор.

29.12.1993● *Катастрофа* Ми-8 №05 (???), Авиация ПВ Украины, м-р Сапрыкин Сергей Н., ст. л-т Пузиков Андрей В., б/т к-н Шеховцов Леонид В.
Одесса, а/д Школьный. Установлено, что причина данной трагедии явилась потеря управляемости вертолётом из-за СМУ, к полёту в которых экипаж не был подготовлен. Не смотря на это, военные лётчики предприняли все необходимые меры для предотвращения падения машины на жилой массив» - заключение правительственной комиссии. Погибли три члена экипажа и четыре пассажира.
Что произошло на самом деле известно только одному Господу Богу. Борт сгорел моментально, специалисты из Люберец "чёрный ящик" восстановить не смогли.
По словам очевидца тех событий, полковника Анатолия К., который занимал в то время должность командира батальона обеспечения, военные синоптики тогда дали неблагоприятный прогноз для воздушных полётов – была низкая облачность. Но по требованию генерала вертолёт таки поднялся в воздух. После того как "вертушка" миновала район Черёмушек, по невыясненным причинам, командир экипажа майор Сапрыкин принял решение возвращаться. Лётчики дотянули борт до самого аэродрома, но, увы, уже на самом краю взлётной полосы вертолёт упал с высоты около 70 метров. По свидетельству ещё одного офицера, подполковника Александра Васильева, принимавшего участие в расследовании, причинами катастрофы стало "состояние общей неразберихи в тогдашних Вооружённых силах, малый налёт часов и неудовлетворительное снабжение воздушных сил запасными частями. Вертолёты постепенно приходили в ветхое состояние и никого это не волновало." После расследования причин катастрофы военная прокуратура заключила, что трагедия произошла из-за "нарушения техники пилотирования".
Также на борту находились и погибли: начальник штаба 5-ой ВА ген. м-р авиации Колмогоров В.В., п-к Карпов Е.А., п-к Тюрин В.С., служащая УА Чичкина Л.И. Фото 1 2

1995-1997● *Потеря* Су-24 №?? (???), 806 бап (Луцк)
В результате инцидента сгорел на земле.

15.06.1995● *Катастрофа* Миг-29УБ №?? (???), 114 иап (Ивано-Франковск), ком. эск. м-р Козлов А.Г., к-н Захожий Сергей Евгеньевич
По неустановленным причинам врезался в землю в районе пос. Бовшев (32 км севернее Ивано-Франковска) Галичского района. Лётчики погибли.

06.06.1996● *Катастрофа* Ил-76МД UR-76539 (0033442234), 338 втап (Запорожье) в аренде у а/к Авиасервис, субаренда а/к Хосеба
Рейс Киншаса – Афины. При взлёте в а/п Киншаса (Нджили) после отрыва носового колеса, отделения от ВПП не произошло. КВС продолжил тянуть штурвал на себя, увеличивая угол атаки. Самолёт ударился хвостовой частью об ВПП, сошёл с неё вправо и продолжил движение по неровному грунту. Затем Ил-76 попал во впадину в 800 м от ВПП, перевернулся, разрушился и загорелся. За день до этого самолёт задел осветительный столб в Каире, но после ремонта продолжил полёт. Самолёт перевозил на ремонт запасной двигатель и небольшое количество груза. Экипаж не выпустил закрылки перед взлётом. Карта контрольных проверок была зачитана после запуска двигателей, выпуск закрылков был назван. Однако на самом деле закрылки не выпускали из-за использования реверса при выруливании на предварительный старт. В дальнейшем экипаж забыл про не выпуск закрылков. Звуковая сигнализация о не выпуске закрылков на данном типе не предусмотрена. Диспетчер аэропорта бездействовал. Погибло 10 человек. Налёт СНЭ 2134 ч / 1358 посадок. После этой катастрофы у авиакомпании Хосеба забрали сертификат эксплуатанта.
Со слов очевидцев: «Наблюдал взлёт своими глазами. Ребята действительно взлетали с убранной механизацией. Самолёт был пустой (только запасной двигатель везли на ремонт и по мелочам имущество), но полностью заправленный. Бежали вдоль всей полосы, задирали нос все больше и больше, ближе к концу полосы даже коснулись пятой, в принципе уже вот-вот могли были оторваться даже с убранными закрылками - полоса-то там длинная, хватило бы. Но в этот момент кресло БИ сорвалось со стопора, и он уехал назад вместе с РУДами. За концом полосы там овраг, самолёт упал туда носом и перевернулся на спину. 
Причина проста - экипаж не спал трое суток (три рейса подряд Бургас-Киншаса), из которых последняя ночь была ещё и с гулянкой и сборами. Видел экипаж перед вылетом – спали на ходу все.»
Сведения о экипаже: КК м-р Завадский М.И., ВП к-н Гиренко Б.С., ШК м-р Савчук В.С., б/т к-н Фофанов В.П., б/и по АО к-н Ремжин М.О., м-р Кривенченко В.М., ст. пр-к Старченко О.Ю., техник по РэО к-н Шарапа А.

30.07.1996● *Катастрофа* Миг-29 №10 (2960728509), 161 иап (Лиманское), лётчик 2-го класса, зам. ком. эск. к-н Кирильчук Вадим В.
Погиб при выполнении имитации падения подбитого самолёта во время учений на Киево-Александровском полигоне под Вознесенском (Николаевская обл).
По сведениям ветеранов: «Имитация воздушного боя 4-х МиГ-29 пара на пару, м-р Кирильчук должен был изображать сбитого. Первый вылет командующему ВВСУ не понравился, второй вылет тоже - сбитый выводил высоко. Этот вылет был третьим. По всем документам он не имел права лететь на такой высоте т. к. не было допуска и в группе он был наименее подготовлен. Прямая вина командующего ВВС и ком. полка - это на их совести. Похоронен в селе Лепетиха, Березнеговатский р-н, Николаевская область. Осталась жена и 2 детей, МО Украины им приобрело квартиру в Херсоне .»

31.10.1996● *Катастрофа* Миг-29 №42 (2960728134), 3 иап (Кировское), лётчик 1-го класса, зам. ком. эск. м-р Кулик Олег Владимирович
Падение в море после взлёта с а/д Кировское для планового перелёта по маршруту Джанкой-Кировоград-Васильков. Через 20 мин после взлёта (10.40 по местному времени) и набора высоты 10600 м самолёт изменил курс на 180 градусов и больше не отвечал на запросы с земли. РЛС зафиксировали изменение курса и снижение высоты до 3400 м, после чего потеряли самолёт из вида. Лётчик не найден. 07.11.1996 в море в 10 км от Евпатории рыбаками обнаружены секции левого элерона. 15.11.1996 поисковой группой обнаружена часть закрылка правого крыла на берегу между Саками и Евпаторией. "Чёрный ящик" не найден. Предположительное падение в 40 км от береговой черты, в 50 км от Ялты и 116 км южнее (азимут 187 град) Симферополя. Рабочие версии – потеря лётчиком работоспособности и непредвиденный отказ техники.

26.05.1997● *Потеря*, серьёзный инцидент с участием трёх Су-27 831 иап (Миргород)
ЧП произошло на ночных полётах с 25 на 26 мая 1997 года на стоянке на а/д Миргород. Командир дивизии полковник А. Титаренко с инструктором старшим инспектором-лётчиком 5 Авиационного корпуса п-ком Н. Ковалём при запуске двигателя перед полётом не убедились, что РУДы двигателей установлены в положении "Стоп". А поскольку кто-то из лётчиков, проходя тренаж, оставил РУД правого двигателя в положении "Форсаж", то правый двигатель после запуска сразу вышел на форсажный режим. Спарка с лётчиками в кабине и техником на стремянке соскочила с колодок и левым разворотом пошла гулять по стоянке, ударив вначале Су-27, потом рядом стоящий Су-27УБ. Чудом никто из людей не пострадал и не возник пожар. Все три самолёта получили серьёзные повреждения, впоследствии две машины восстановили, а Су-27 №07 (13404), позже был списан, получил новый «осколочный» камуфляж и передан в 2001 году в музей ВВС Украины в Виннице. На разбор в командование ВВС в Винницу был вызван весь руководящий состав ВВС, все командиры лётных частей. Проводил разбор лично командующий ВВС генерал-полковник В. Антонец. Только благодаря тому, что лётчики честно признали свою вину, они были оставлены на своих должностях, получив строгие взыскания и частично возместив материальный ущерб.

13.08.1997● *Катастрофа* Л-39 №?? (???), ЧВВАУЛ?, лётчики-инструкторы м-р Гульченко А.Л. и м-р Чичиков А.Н.
Разбился в районе Умани (Черкасская область) во время подготовки к авиашоу, оба члена экипажа погибли. Пилотажная пара отрабатывала один из самых эффектных элементов – проход на встречных курсах на малой высоте с выполнением бочки. Встреча самолётов должна была произойти строго над центром полосы, но, когда они стали сближаться, стало ясно, что скорость одного слишком большая, и курсы пересекутся в другой точке. Экипаж уменьшил скорость, что ухудшило управляемость машины. В результате бочка получилась размазанной по высоте, и в её нижней точке Л-39 столкнулся с землёй.
По сведениям очевидцев: «У Гульченко сработала катапульта, но обгорел парашют от взрыва, он в задней кабине сидел, умер по дороге в больницу не приходя в сознание. Чичиков в горящих обломках Л-39 остановился во дворе дома Родниковки в 1-м метре от дома, там и горел. Похоронен в Киеве, Гульченко в Звенигородке.»

17.09.1997● *Катастрофа* Ми-8 №?? (???), ВВСУ, в интересах ООН
Украинский Ми-8 из состава миротворческих сил ООН попал в туман и столкнулся с горой в районе г. Бугойно (Босния). Экипаж в составе 4 человек остался в живых, а 12 пассажиров погибли. Подробности.

26.03.1998● *Катастрофа* Миг-29 №107 (???), 3 иап (Кировское), лётчик-испытатель 1-го класса, начальник службы лётных испытаний ГЛИЦ ВВСУ, командир пилотажной группы "Украинские соколы" п-к Дудкин Сергей А.
В 17:30 в СМУ столкновение с ВПП (видимость менее 1 км, низкая облачность) при 2-ом заходе на посадку после тренировочного полета в рамках подготовки пилотажной группы "Украинские соколы" к авиасалону в Ле-Бурже под углом к ВПП с превышением над глиссадой. При уменьшении оборотов — крен и вертикальное падение. 
В результате удара о ВПП раскололся фюзеляж. Лётчик катапультировался на сверхмалой высоте. Несколько раз у ударился о ВПП. Скончался от ран в Кировской районной больнице (по другим сведениям — по пути в больницу).
Неудовлетворительная организация полётов, не учёт погодных условий наземными службами руководства полётами. Руководитель полётов освобождён от должности и уволен из ВС.

Согласно официальной информации, с марта 1992 по март 1998 ВВСУ потеряли 11 самолётов и 1 вертолёт, число жертв составило 25 человек. Потеряны 1 Су-27, 1 Су-24, 4 МиГ-29, 2 Су-25, 1 Л-39, 1 Ми-8 и 1 Су-17. Следует отметить, что официальная статистика 1998 года учитывает только аварийность ВВС и не касается потерь ВМС, авиации ПВ и вертолётов армейской авиации Сухопутных войск.

13.07.1998● *Катастрофа* Ил-76МД UR-76424 (0063470096), 25 втап (Мелитополь) в аренде у а/к ATI Aircompany
Рейс Рас-эль-Хайма–Николаев. После ночного взлёта с Рас-эль-Хаймы (ОАЭ) самолёт медленно набрал высоту около 180 м и затем, сразу после уборки закрылков, перешёл в снижение. Сработала ССОС. По непонятной причине КВС отклонил штурвал от себя. Самолёт упал в море в 800 м от берега и в 16 км от аэропорта. Груз в основном состоял из арбузов. Точный вес груза неизвестен, однако по оценкам превышение максимального взлётного веса составляло 15-20 тонн. Налёт СНЭ 3569 ч, 1978 посадок.
Погибли восемь членов экипажа самолёта: КК м-р Марченков Алексей Николаевич, ВП к-н Марченко Олег Васильевич, ШК м-р Исаев Юрий Вениаминович, СБТ к-н Лобов Владимир Николаевич, БТ АДО ст. л-т Крамаренко Игорь А., СВР к-н Фещенко Юрий Георгиевич, к-н Бобер М.М.

17.07.1998● *Катастрофа* Ил-78 UR-UCI (0083481440), 338 втап (Запорожье) в аренде у а/к UATC
Рейс Бургас - Асмэра. При подлёте к Асмэре (Эритрея) при визуальном заходе на посадку ночью в 7,2 км от ВПП на высоте 2320 метров произошло столкновение с каменистым холмом. За 16 секунд до первого столкновения с поверхностью КВС сообщил, что видит полосу. Экипаж принял решение пробивать облачность, нижняя кромка которой была ниже минимально безопасной высоты. Самолёт был перегружен не менее чем на 3,5 тонн. Экипаж не учитывал превышения максимального взлётного веса при расчёте скорости полёта, что привело к просадке на малой высоте. Борт полностью разрушился, экипаж погиб.
КК ком. 2АЭ п/п-к КВС Зиновьев Сергей Александрович, ВП Карженков Игорь

11.09.1998● *Авария* Су-17М4Р №?? (???), 48 орап (Коломые), п/п-к лётчик 1-го класса ком. эск. Григорий Васильевич Грищенко
Облёт двигателя. На 17-й минуте полёта, на высоте примерно 10 тысяч метров, приборы зафиксировали отказ автоматики двигателя. Лётчик «Афганец» налетавший в общей сложности 1350 часов, в том числе на Су-17 – около 1100 ч, шесть раз пытался запустить умолкнувший двигатель, однако все усилия были напрасны. На высоте около 1700 м по согласованию с РП успешно катапультировался над безлюдной местностью. А самолёт, постепенно снижаясь долетел до города, где привёл в состояние шока местное население. Со слов очевидцев: «бесшумно пройдя над базаром на высоте 15 метров, затем чуть набрав высоты, пролетел над больницей и благополучно поразил цель типа "сарай"! Несмотря на почти полную заправку и на то что сарай находился между двумя стоящими рядом частными домами все обошлось без жертв и почти без разрушений! Военным тока пришлось выставиться на 100 кг.»
Авария произошла в 14:59, а в 16:53 лётчик был обнаружен вертолётом ПСО, после чего доставил на базовый аэродром. На 2008 г. лётчик начальник ЛИС Запорожского АРЗ.

18.08.1999● *Авария* Су-24 №44 (1615336), 806 бап (Луцк), к-н Игорь Миненко и штурман ст. л-т Сергей Каверзнев
В 10:45 на удалении 7 км, высоте 600 м и скорости 550 км/ч при выполнении правого разворота отказало интерцептерное управление. Самолёт начал терять скорость и высоту, экипаж растерялся и принял решение катапультироваться. Первым катапультировался штурман (Каверзнев), а лётчик (Миненко) увёл падающий бомбардировщик в сторону от населённого пункта и тоже катапультировался. Катапультирование обоих членов экипажа прошло успешно. Самолёт с 5,5 т топлива на борту упал в болото в 500 м от околицы села Липляны на берегу реки Стырь. Болото смягчило удар, поэтому взрыва не произошло. Самолёт ушёл в болото на глубину 15 м. Достать удалось только отдельные фрагменты, остальное утонуло. Лётчика после расследования причин аварии уволили из армии, штурман отделался строгим выговором. Боеприпасов на борту не было, полет осуществлялся учебный. Авария произошла при подготовке полка к параду на День Независимости Украины.

26.08.1999● *Катастрофа* Л-39 №?? (???), эксплуатант?, ком. эск. п/п-к Дмитрий Русин и зам. ком. полка п-к Александр Шапиро
На генеральной репетиции перед авиашоу в честь дня ВВС Украины в Кульбакино при выполнении манёвра ножницы погибли опытные лётчики. Катастрофа произошла на глазах их жён и детей, приехавших на праздник.

19.03.2001● *Катастрофа* Ми-8 №?? (???), 320 овп (Чернобаевка)
На аэродроме Чернобаевка прямо перед КДП примерно в 09:45 на Ми-8, который должен был бросать парашютистов в Одессе после запуска второго двигателя началась раскачка вертолёта вплоть до касания законцовками лопастей, непонятно кто резко взял шаг и машина на секунды зависла на 12 метров, после этого резкий рывок влево со снижением и через два оборота легли на левый бок на глазах у комэски Александра Кратова и Серёги Сапкевича. Секунд 40 пожара не было, потом пошли взрывы и машина начала гореть, именно в этот момент мужики кричали изнутри нечеловеческим голосом, но к вертолёту уже нельзя было подойти. Накануне Беляев получил майора и поздравить его зашёл Андрей Юрьев, выпускник 1986 года. На борту были Саня Макаревич, Олег Яценко, Семенюк Саня-лётчики, борттехник Богатыренко Виктор, АО-Боря Луков, Игорь Шаплавский. Кто-то зашёл проверить шлемофон, кто-то погреться на борту во время газовки...
  Погибли: Сергей Евгеньевич Беляев, Александр Анатольевич Макаревич, Сергей Владимирович Богатыренко, Алексей Иванович Семенюк, Андрей Анатольевич Юрьев, Вячеслав Викторович Яценко, Борис Иванович Луков, Игорь Петрович Шаплавский. Фото 1

07.11.2001● *Катастрофа* Ми-8МТ UN-103 (???), 20 ово ВСУ в интересах ООН
Вертолёт осуществлял плановый полет по маршруту: Хайстингс-Фритаун-Луанги-Фритаун-Хайстингс (Сьерра-Лионе), общим расстоянием около 50 км, на борту находилось 4 члена экипажа, офицеры 20-го отряда ВС Украины и 3 пассажира - сотрудники миссии ООН в Сьерра Леоне (два военных наблюдателя из Замбии и один сотрудник ООН из Болгарии).
После взлёта с аэродрома Фритаун вертолёт взял курс на Луангу, маршрут проходил через морской пролив. Причина отказ двигателя. В назначенное время экипаж не вышел на связь с центром управления полётов ООН. В воздух был поднят вертолёт ПСС. 
На поверхности воды залива Атлантического океана, на удалении около 100 метров от береговой черты экипаж ПСС обнаружил обломки вертолёта. В ходе поисково-спасательных работ удалось найти тела 36-летнего командира экипажа подполковника Владимира Савчука, 29-летнего лётчика-штурмана Сергея Филипповича и одного из пассажиров - представителя ООН. Сергей Филиппович также был ещё президентом Херсонской областной федерации бокса муэй-тай, судьей международной категории. Борттехника Куликова Андрея и бортпереводчика Аюшева Андрея не нашли.

03.04.2002● *Катастрофа* Су-25 №34 (25508110123), 299 ошап (Саки), лётчик 1-го класса, старший инспектор п-к Гудин Юрий Генрихович
В 12:47, на 34 минуте полёта в Запорожской области потерпел катастрофу Су-25, совершавший испытательный полёт после завершения капитального ремонта на ЗАРЗе. Программа полёта до 34-й минуты выполнялась без замечаний и технических сбоев. В конце программы были запланированы три прохода над взлётно-посадочной полосой. Два первых были выполнены безукоризненно. Во время третьего по неизвестным причинам произошло столкновение самолёта с землёй. Предварительное заключение, которое сделала государственная комиссия: были грубо нарушены правила пилотирования лётчиком. Статья.

27.07.2002● *Катастрофа* Су-27УБ №42 (96310425070), 9 иабр (Озёрное), п-к Топонарь Владимир Анатольевич, второй лётчик Юрий Егоров
При выполнении фигуры высшего пилотажа «косая петля с поворотом» на авиашоу ошибка с высотой ввода в переворот. Топонарь забыл про 6 тонн топлива на борту, а когда лётчик с задней кабины напомнил ему об этом, было уже поздно. Ошибка усугубляется ещё и несвоевременным включением форсажа. Самолёт упал на толпу зрителей, погибли 77 человек, из них 28 детей, пострадавшими признаны 543 человека, оба лётчика катапультировались и остались живы.

Ниже, ниже!.. “Асы лётчики!” - мелькает мысль у меня. В паре метров над корпусами ЛАРЗ пролетели! Зрители залихватски захлопали. Но что это? Самолёт продолжает снижаться. Я понимаю, что пора выводить машину из пике. А дальше все развивалось так невероятно, что я просто остолбенел: не мерещится ли мне этот кошмар?
   Самолёт, всколыхнув или - чиркнув - я не понял! - кроны высоких тополей, растущих по краю территории авиаремонтного завода, нёсся уже над рулёжными бетонными дорожками, ведущими к проходной предприятия, и продолжал терять высоту! Зрители - все ещё думали, что это такой трюк. Дальше началось самое страшное... Истребитель на брюхе стремительно пополз по бетонной полосе, где толпились люди. Страшный крик, все вмиг поняли – это летит смерть! Я вижу, как над разваливающимся уже на куски самолётом вспыхнули купола двух парашютов. А истребитель, “пропахав” бетонную дорожку, выскочил на травяное поле, всё разваливаясь и разваливаясь...Потом – пламя, чёрный дым. На нас пыхнуло жаром, как из доменной печи. Началась паника…

Летом 2002-го Володя перегонял Су-27 с полной заправкой топлива – 6 тонн на другой аэродром. На его беду, в это время на авиационном шоу под г. Львовом возникла заминка с вылетом пилотажной группы «Украинские соколы». Кто-то из командования отдал приказ РП: Завернуть самолёт, пусть мол, пока публику потешит. Потешили…На 77 гробов! Топонарь ошибается с высотой ввода в переворот. Забыл он в горячке про 6 тонн топлива, а когда лётчик с задней кабины напомнил ему об этом, было уже поздно. Ошибка усугубляется ещё и несвоевременным включением форсажа, что можно заметить по видеозаписи. Перед самой землёй самолёт цепляет проволочное ограждение забора. С его куском страшная «сенокосилка» несётся над бетонной рулёжкой, сметая все на своём пути…

24 июня 2005 года, во Львове вынесли приговор по делу о крушении истребителя Су-27 на авиашоу в 2002 году. Жертвами трагедии стали 77 человек, в том числе 28 детей. Вердикт суда неожиданностей не принёс. Обвиняемые получили практически те сроки, которые для них требовал прокурор.
Командир экипажа разбившегося самолёта Владимир Топонарь получил 14 лет тюрьмы, второй пилот Юрий Егоров – восемь лет. Командующего 14 авиакорпусом Анатолия Третьякова осудили на шесть лет, а руководителя полётов Юрия Яцюка – на пять лет.
К условному четырёхлетнему сроку приговорили начальника службы безопасности полётов Анатолия Лукиных. Вина Олега Дзюбецкого — командира 9 иабр, откуда вылетел Су-27 — не была доказана, и он был оправдан.

При падении самолёт задел крылом несколько самолётов, Су-17М4Р №50 жёлтый (18718) из 48 орап (Коломые) и Ил-76МД UR-76717 (0073474216) а/к Air Lviv, впоследствии оба были списаны.
«Когда истребитель чиркнул крылом по Ил-76, стоявшему на площадке для осмотра и открытому для всех желающих. Звука удара я не услышал, но вокруг брызнули осколки. Позже мне сказали, что в этот момент в кабине “Ила” находились несколько зрителей с детьми, трудно даже представить, что они пережили.»

Согласно официальной информации, с марта 1992 по июль 2002 г. в лётных происшествиях было потеряно 17 самолётов и вертолётов, в том числе произошло 5 аварий и 12 катастроф, в которых погибли 37 членов экипажей.

07.05.2003● *Авария* Ми-24 №?? (???), 3 оп АА ВСУ (Броды)
В 14:09 на а/д Броды Львовской области при заходе на посадку потерпел аварию вертолёт Ми-24. Экипаж не пострадал, лёгкие телесные повреждения получил бортовой механик. По сведениям СМИ вертолёт также получил повреждения. Точных данных о состоянии вертолёта нет.

17.12.2003● *Катастрофа* Ми-8Т №?? (???), 203 уаб (Чугуев) 
Катастрофа в районе населённого пункта Озаричи (Сумская область) в 18 км от Конотопа. Погибли все 3 члена экипажа: командир лётчик 2-го класса м-р Осетров Вадим Николаевич, штурман лётчик 3-го класса ст.л-т Рогачёв Сергей М., б/т к-н Хухия Николай Зауриевич. Статья

04.03.2004● *Катастрофа* Ил-76МД UR-ZVA (0063468036), ВВСУ в аренде у Азов-Авиа
Ил-76 выполнял рейс Анкара - Кабул. В бакинском аэропорту самолёт приземлился для дозаправки. При взлёте с высоты 50-60 метров самолёт рухнул в 2 км от ВПП и загорелся.
Самолёт эксплуатировался компанией "Азов-Авиа", арендовавшей его у ВВС Украины два года назад. Экипаж состоял из гражданских лиц. Три члена экипажа погибли, четверо получили ранения.

31.08.2004● *Повреждение* Су-24МР №?? (???), ВВС Украины, ст. лётчик 3 кл. к-н Булацик Е.Б. и штурман зам. ком. АЭ нач. разведки м-р Межинский О.О.
Аэродром Староконстантинов, после выруливания с ВПП, не выполнив карту контрольных докладов на мове, зарулил на ЦЗТ на крыле 16°, при развороте произошло столкновение левой консоли с газоотбойником на ЦЗТ.

03.09.2004● *Катастрофа* Ми-8МТВ-1 UR-CEC (93182), 3 оп АА ВСУ (Броды) в аренде у а/к Росьавиа
В провинции Мугла (Турция) при взлёте с площадки забора воды во время работ по тушению пожара в гористой местности в хвостовой винт попало устройство забора воды (обрыв троса грузового контейнера внешней подвески), в результате лопасти РВ разрушились, вертолёт потерял управляемость и на удалении 1000 м от площадки столкнулся с землёй, разрушился и сгорел. Экипаж и два турецких пожарных погибли. Экипаж из 3 обвп (Броды): КК Коробов Владимир Александрович, второй лётчик Кошельник Николай Андреевич, БТ Чёрный Николай Борисович.

27.03.2008● *Катастрофа* Ми-8МТ №07 (93411), Одесская оаэ ГПСУ
При выполнении полёта по маршруту Одесса – Вилково – о. Змеиный с 14 людьми и 2 тоннами груза на борту потерпел катастрофу в районе острова Полуденный. Подробности.
Погибли 13 человек: м-р Александр Христий, Евгений Шутько, Александр Цылинко, Владимир Кузьменко, Александр Гибелинда, Александр Сорокопуд, Михаил Микита, Владимир Минич, Алексей Панчуков, Николай Садаклиев, Артем Тимофеенко, Сергей Грама, Михаил Фурдуев. 23-х летний лейтенант Евгений Челарский получил травмы, но остался в живых.

31.05.2008● *Авария* Ми-8МТВ-1 UN-174 (???), 56 ово АА ВСУ в интересах ООН, КК п/п-к Юрий Гаманюк
Во время посадки на бетонированную площадку в Гринвиле (Либерия) сразу после соприкосновения с покрытием лётной площадки у вертолёта произошла поломка передней стойки. Машина «клюнула носом», лопасти пропеллера забились по бетону, высекая искры. Экипаж вертолёта выключил все работающие приборы Ми-8 и после этого самостоятельно покинул вертолёт. Ни один из четырёх членов экипажа не пострадал. В результате вертолёт получил повреждения лопастей несущего и рулевого винтов и хвостовой балки. Отремонтирован ли вертолёт доподлинно неизвестно.

04.07.2012● *Катастрофа* Diamond DA 42М-NG №23  (42.М022), Одесская оаэ ГПСУ
Самолёт пограничной службы Украины разбился в районе села Руский Мочар Великоберезнянского района Закарпатской области, недалеко от границы со Словакией. Данный самолёт совершал облёт территории государственной границы по маршруту Ужгород - Невицкое - Ужок - Стужица - Княгиня - Великий Березный - Гута - Ужгород. На борту находились начальник штаба Одесской оаэ ГПСУ Виталий Мамонтов, штурман Александр Лысенко и бортоператор Константин Оголюк, все они погибли. Фото 1

22.09.2012● *Катастрофа* Л-39 №04 (???), (1989 г.в.), 203 уаб (Чугуев), курсант Николай Наконечный
Катастрофа произошла в 12.31 на а/д Чугуев, в результате которой погиб курсант 1991 г.р. Погибший лётчик - курсант 3-го курса лётного факультета Харьковского университета ВСУ прошёл полную подготовку, до самостоятельного полёта выполнил с лётчиком-инструктором 71 полет.
Самолёт оторвался с большим углом тангажа, после чего начался завал на крыло. После касания крылом ВПП, самолёт перевернуло кабиной вниз, начался пожар. По словам очевидцев «перетягивание РУС на взлёте, сваливание на правое крыло, команды ПРП и РП «от себя» и «катапультироваться» были, прыгнул поздно, упал рядом с РСП, практически вдоль земли...». Это был первый самостоятельный полёт в жизни курсанта. Видео 1

25.12.2012● *Катастрофа* Ми-8МТ №29  (???), 51 авиационная бригада ВВ МВД (в/ч А-2269)(Александрия)
Около 16:00 после набора высоты вертолёт начал внезапно резко снижаться, что привело к столкновению с землёй. Погибли три члена экипажа вертолёта и два специалиста из наземного обслуживания авиационной техники. Фото 1

18.09.2013● *Авария* Ми-24П №01 (???), 11 бригада АА (в/ч А-1604)(Чернобаевка)
На а/д Бельбек летала пара вертолётов. У одного из них произошёл отказ рулевого управления. Неуправляемый вертолёт ударился о землю. Ранения получили два из трёх членов экипажа. Вертолёт не подлежал восстановлению и списан.

С 2014 г. вносятся все л/п (в том числе потеря гражданских ЛА) связанные с конфликтом на востоке Украины.

21.03.2014● *Авария* Су-24М №83 (0615303), 7 БТА (в/ч А-2502)(Староконстантинов)
Потерян 17:15 в результате захода на посадку из-за технической неисправности. Экипаж в составе ком. эск. п/п-ка Дениса Кочана и шт. л-т Панаса Дудника успешно катапультировался. Фото 1, 2

25.04.2014● *Авария* Ми-8МТ №55 (93088), 7 оп АА (А-3913)(Калинов)
Поражён выстрелом РПГ в а/п Краматорск во время подготовки к взлёту, когда экипаж находился на борту. К счастью все успели вовремя покинуть борт, только командир экипажа получил ожоги. Вертолёт взорвался (перевозил боеприпасы) и полностью сгорел. Кроме того, в результате разлёта обломков, сгорел стоявший напротив гражданский Ан-2 UR-ABAB (1G108-17).
25 апреля 2014 года примерно в 11:55 неустановленные лица, находясь на территории г. Краматорска Донецкой области, действуя с целью запугивания населения, осуществили выстрелы из огнестрельного оружия в вертолет Ми-8МТ, совершавший вылет из частного сектора местности вблизи аэропорта г. Краматорск Донецкой области, в результате чего последнему были нанесены повреждения, а также пилоту указанного вертолета были нанесены телесные повреждения.
Фото 1, 2, 3, 4

02.05.2014● *Катастрофа* Ми-24П №40 (3532432825931), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
Согласно распоряжению Руководителя регионального координационного центра при Службе безопасности Украины в Донецкой области от 01.05.2014 года № 306/ов/634, пара вертолётов (Ми-24П б/н 40 и Ми-24ВП б/н 06) 2 мая 2014 г. выполнила перелет в район пункта Славянск, Донецкой области, для осуществления воздушного патрулирования района проведения войсковой операции. При очередном проходе пары по вертолётам была выпущена ракета ПЗРК, которая попала в борт м-ра Руденко. Вертолёт потерял управление и упал на землю в районе села Карповка. Лишь одному из членов экипажа, капитану Краснокутскому Евгению Алексеевичу, удалось аварийно покинуть вертолёт. Он воспользовался парашютом и позже был арестован ополченцами (через три дня отправлен в госпиталь ВСУ).
Видео с места падения борта №40.
Командир звена м-р Руденко Сергей Сергеевич
Командир звена м-р Плоходько Руслан Владимирович

02.05.2014● *Инцидент* Ми-8МТ №61 (93883), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
Для проведения поисково-спасательной операции по поиску экипажа Ми-24 срочно был поднят Ми-8МТ б/н 61 с медицинскими работниками на борту, который, осуществляя посадку в районе падения Ми-24П б/н 40, был также обстрелян боевиками из стрелкового оружия и получил значительные повреждения. В результате обстрела вертолёта был ранен медицинский работник.

Экипаж к-на Алексея Слюсаренко, выполнял задание по высадке тактического десанта в районе г. Славянск. После десантирования группы борт произвёл взлёт и взял курс на базу, следуя на высоте около 100 метров. При проходе над блокпостом ополченцев, выставленным на трассе Харьков-Азов, вертолёт подвергся обстрелу из стрелкового оружия калибра 5.45-мм и 7.62-мм, получив множественные повреждения конструкции фюзеляжа и лопастей несущего винта. Экипаж вышел из зоны поражения и произвёл вынужденную посадку на просёлочную дорогу в районе села Карповка. Место посадки было взято под охрану украинскими военнослужащими. Борт эвакуирован с места посадки автомобильным транспортом в тыл на ремонт. *Восстановлен* и впервые замечен в полёте в июле 2014 г. Фото 1, 2, 3

02.05.2014● *Катастрофа* Ми-24П №09 (3532432825962), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
На выполнение задания постоянной воздушной поддержки наземных подразделений и ведения воздушной разведки, 02.05.2014 года в 04 час. 40 мин. с аэродрома Чугуев в направлении Славянского района Донецкой области, выполнили взлет вертолёты Ми-24П б/н 02 и б/н 09. Командиром экипажа бортового 09 был майор Плоходько Р.В., командир вертолётного звена вертолётной эскадрильи. Среди членов экипажа последнего находился майор Сабада А.Б., начальник штаба - первый заместитель командира вертолётной эскадрильи.

2 мая 2014 г. в 05 час. 30 мин. утра командир экипажа майор Плоходько Р.В. получил по радиостанции задачу забрать раненых из числа наземных украинских военных подразделений вблизи с. Маяки, Славянского района Донецкой области. Несмотря на существующий риск быть уничтоженным средствами диверсионных групп пророссийских боевиков, во время полета по выполнению боевой задачи по перевозке войск и спецтехники над населенным пунктом Карповка, Славянск района, Донецкой области, вертолёт Ми-24П б/н 09, в состав экипажа которого входил майор Сабада А.Б., был обстрелян из РПГ и взорвался в воздухе. Сабада А.Б. погиб на месте происшествия.
Через 2 часа после падения вертолётов, военнослужащими одного из подразделений среди обломков были найдены два тела погибших членов экипажа. Также при осмотре мест падения вертолётов были обнаружены несгоревшие остатки боекомплекта, которые сдетонировали при пожаре и были разбросаны в радиусе 250 метров от места происшествия, элементы личного оружия майора Сабада А.Б. и жетон военнослужащего Вооруженных сил Украины, который тоже принадлежал майору Сабада А.Б.
3 мая 2014 г. с места уничтожения данной военной авиатехники были изъяты остатки тел военнослужащих и доставлены в морг Харьковской областной клинической больницы для установления причины смерти.
Начальник Штаба зам. ком. эск. м-р Сабада Александр Борисович
Борттехник к-н Топчий Николай Николаевич
Борттехник к-н Гришин Игорь Иванович

05.05.2014● *Авария* Ми-24П №29 (???), 11 бригада АА (в/ч А-1604)(Чернобаевка)
Экипаж м-ра Владимира Помазуева, около 14:30 выполнял задачу по поиску и уничтожению бронетехники ополченцев в районе г. Славянск. Во время очередного захода по вертолёту начал работать пулемёт, очередь которого прошила борт с левой стороны. Повреждения получили агрегаты гидросистемы, в результате чего давление в основной гидросистеме начало падать. Используя дублирующую гидросистему экипаж успел выполнить вынужденную посадку в р-не н.п. Брусовка в заболоченной местности близ речки Северский Донец, и выключив двигатели покинул борт. Оба члена экипажа эвакуированы вертолётом ПСС, а вертолёт уничтожен огнём НУРС самолёта Су-25 ВВСУ из-за невозможности эвакуации из района приземления. 13.06.2014 командир вертолёта награждён именными часами за проявленное мужество. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5

26.05.2014● *Потеря* Як-40 UR-MMK (9521540), Ильич-Авиа
На перроне аэропорта Донецк "шальным снарядом" был уничтожен гражданский самолёт. В этот день вертолёты Ми-24 и штурмовики Су-25 ВВСУ выполнили ряд атак на аэропорт с целью уничтожения группы ополченцев батальона «Восток», занявших его. Фото 1

29.05.2014● *Катастрофа* Ми-8МТ №16 (94618), Гвардейская авиационная база НГУ (в/ч А-2269)(Александрия)
После взлёта с горы Карачун, около 12:30, на окраине Славянска, в р-не Червонный Малочар, двойным пуском ракет ПЗРК был сбит вертолёт, выполнявший транспортно-связной рейс по постам украинской армии. Вертолёт потерял управление, упал на землю и разрушился. 12 человек, находившиеся на его борту, погибли, включая двух членов экипажа – командира эскадрильи п-ка Сергея Ивановича Бульдовича и борттехника к-на Сергея Михайловича Кравченко. Лётчик-штурман Александр Макеенко остался жив, получив тяжёлые ранения. В числе погибших на борту находился начальник управления боевой и специальной подготовки Национальной Гвардии (ранее Главного управления ВВ) МВД Украины генерал-майор Сергей Кульчицкий. Фото 1, 2, 3

02.06.2014● *Инцидент* Су-27 №27 (36911012910), 831 БТА (в/ч А-1356)(Миргород)
Подбит при проведении воздушной разведки в р-не Луганска, вернулся на аэродром. Зафиксирован радиообмен. Повреждения вероятно незначительные. 19.07.2014 зам. ком. п-к Ялишев Сергей Александрович награждён орденом Богдана Хмельницкого III степени.

03.06.2014● *Инцидент* Ми-24ВП №10 (3532584910276), 7 оп АА (А-3913)(Калинов)
Вертолёт выполнявший непосредственную поддержку украинских частей проводящих войсковую операцию, был подбит прямым попаданием мелкокалиберного зенитного снаряда (вероятно ЗУ-23-2) в хвостовую балку, также отмечены два пулевых попадания в левом борту в области главного редуктора и потёк масла на весь правый борт. Экипаж выполнил вынужденную посадку в поле, в районе Семёновки. Место посадки взято под контроль украинскими военнослужащими. Позже борт был эвакуирован автомобильным транспортом в тыл на ремонт. 05.01.2015 замечен в восстановленном состоянии. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, видео

04.06.2014● *Авария* Ми-24ВП №12 (???), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
Вертолёт, выполнявший задание в районе н.п. Семёновка под Славянском по непосредственной поддержке войск в районе войсковой операции был сбит ракетой ПЗРК и огнём крупнокалиберных пулемётов. Экипажу (п/п-к Валентин Цигульский (зам. ком. 16-ой бригады АА) и м-р Сергей Титаренко) удалось выполнить вынужденную посадку «перед собой», при этом вертолёт разрушился и загорелся. Командир экипажа, не смотря на полученные при падении тяжёлые травмы (компрессионный перелом позвонков грудного отдела позвоночника), сумел выбраться и вытащил потерявшего сознание лётчика-оператора из горящего вертолёта. Оба лётчика доставлены в госпиталь. За проявленное мужество заместитель командира отдельной бригады по лётной подготовке п/п-к Валентин Цигульский награждён орденом "Богдана Хмельницкого" III-й степени. Фото 1

04.06.2014● *Инцидент* Ми-24П №15 (?????), 7 оп АА (А-3913)(Калинов)
Подбит в р-не Славянска, вынужденная посадка, вывезен в тыл, позже отправлен в ремонт на АРЗ. Впоследствии восстановлен. Но позже опять был сбит (смотреть катастрофу 20.08.2014). Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7

04.06.2014● *Инцидент* Ми-24Р №91 (12795), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
Подбит в р-не Славянска, вынужденная посадка, впоследствии эвакуирован в тыл на ремонт. *Восстановлен*, в конце июня 2014 г. Фото 1, 2

06.06.2014● *Катастрофа* Ан-30Б №80 (0608), 15 БТрА (в/ч А-2215)(Борисполь)
Около 17:15, самолёт Ан-30Б, пилотируемый экипажем командира эскадрильи «Блакитна стежа» п/п-ком Константином Могилко, выполнял задание по доразведке целей ополченцев в районе Славянска. При выполнении очередного захода, над селом Николаевка (близ Славянска), сразу после выполнения правого виража, самолёт был поражён ракетой ПЗРК в правый двигатель. На борту возник пожар, который потушить штатными средствами не удалось. Командир самолёта какое то время удерживал машину в воздухе, дав возможность части экипажа покинуть борт с парашютами. Самолёт упал и полностью сгорел в районе н.п. Дробышево (Краснолиманский р-н, ДНР). Двое членов экипажа смогли выброситься на парашютах, остальные 6 погибли. Стоит отметить что 22.04.2014 этот же борт уже получал повреждения от пулемётного огня с земли над Славянском. Погибший экипаж: 
Командир эскадрильи п/п-к Константин Викторович Могилко
Бортинженер к-н Павел Вячеславович Дришлюк
Бортмеханик прапорщик Алексей Владимирович Потапенко
Бортрадист прапорщик Владимир Михайлович Момот
Оператор фото-оборудования м-р Сергей Васильевич Каминский
Фото 1, 2, 3, видео

14.06.2014● *Катастрофа* Ил-76МД №76777 (0083482490), 25 БТрА (в/ч А-3840)(Мелитополь)
В 00:50 при заходе на посадку был сбит ракетой ПЗРК (также не исключается применение ЗУ-23-2) военно-транспортный самолёт, осуществлявший перевозку войск ВДВ и техники из Днепропетровска в осаждённый а/п Луганск. Борт был обстрелян в районе н.п. Самсоновка, во время построения предпосадочного манёвра в аэропорту Луганска с курсом 270, когда находился на высоте 400 метров. Экипаж снижался с выключенными АНО и без отстрела ППИ, рассчитывая на ночные условия, затрудняющие обнаружение самолёта. Согласно видео с камеры наблюдения, 00:51:14 борт упал, взорвался и полностью сгорел в 15 км от а/п Луганск. Согласно официальным данным экипаж из 9 человек и 40 десантников, находившиеся на борту, погибли. Экипаж полностью:
Командир экипажа гв. п-к Александр Иванович Белый
Помощник командира, руководитель ВОТП, гв. м-р Михаил Олегович Дьяков
Штурман эскадрильи гв. к-н Игорь Иванович Скачков
Руководитель ТЭЧ АЭ гв. к-н Сергей Анатольевич Телегин
Борттехник гв. ст. л-т Владимир Владимирович Буркавцов
Ст. борттехник гв. ст. л-т Александр Владимирович Козолий
Ст. техник гв. ст. л-т Олег Анатольевич Павленко
Ст. воздушный стрелок гв. пр-к Александр Сергеевич Ковалик
Ст. воздушный радист гв. пр-к Виктор Владимирович Ментус
Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, видео

21.06.2014● *Катастрофа* Ми-8Т №29 (9788612), МЧСУ (в/ч А-0170)(Нежин)
В 9:55 пропала связь с вертолётом специального отряда ГУ МЧС Украины, выполнявшим перегоночный рейс из Нежина в Чугуев, с целью транспортного обеспечения частей в зоне армейской операции. По предварительным данным вертолёт столкнулся с возвышенностью в р-не н.п. Лазуновка, Змиёвского района, Харьковской области, выполняя полёт на малой высоте в СМУ. 
Вертолёт был подготовлен для нужд АТО, в основном для организации поисковых операций. Руководитель спецотряда ГСЧС Украины Иван Коробка: «погода была приемлемая, задача - доставить в зону АТО гуманитарный груз - несложным.»
«В тот день была очень плохая погода, вертолёт летел на низкой высоте, а здесь, в этом самом месте, самая высокая точка района, 188 метров, он, видимо, выходил из облака и не ожидал, что перед ним окажутся деревья» – рассказал участник поисковой операции. Экипаж из трёх человек погиб:
Командир эскадрильи Руслан Редькин
Лётчик-штурман Александр Лисиченко
Борттехник Владимир Михайлик
Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5

24.06.2014● *Катастрофа* Ми-8МТ №63 (???), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
Около 17:00 на взлёте с горы Карачун (Славянск) выстрелом ПЗРК был сбит вертолёт, выполнявший транспортно-связной полёт на армейский блокпост у горы Карачун. Борт был поражён сразу после взлёта, загорелся и упал на землю. Экипаж из трёх человек и 6 пассажиров, находившиеся на борту, погибли на месте. Экипаж вертолёта:
Командир п/п-к Белкин Андрей Владимирович
Лётчик-штурман к-н Шингур Дмитрий Васильевич
Борттехник м-р Мазунов Руслан Александрович
Фотографии с места катастрофы.

01.07.2014● *Инцидент* Су-24МР №11 (0415304), 7 БТА (в/ч А-2502)(Староконстантинов)
Подбит в р-не Славянска выстрелом ПЗРК «Стрела-3», помпаж и последующий пожар двигателя. Экипаж включил систему пожаротушения и на одном двигателе вернулся на аэродром вылета. При заходе на посадку, РП визуально обнаружил что пожар не потушен, за самолётом наблюдается шлейф дыма. После аварийной посадки, прибывшим пожарным удалось потушить пламя. П/п-к Булацик Евгений Богданович и м-р Трошин Александр Анатольевич не пострадали. Экипаж награждён орденом Богдана Хмельницкого III степени. Восстановлен весной 2015 г. Фото 1, 2, 3

02.07.2014● *Авария* Су-25М1 №06 (25508110121), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
Подбит в р-не Северска огнём ЗПУ, сумел добраться до а/п Днепропетровск. При гашении скорости на предпосадочном снижении самолёт стало уводить в сторону, после чего лётчик принял решение катапультироваться. В 11:20 самолёт упал в районе ВПП не причинив ущерба. Лётчик старший штурман 299 бригады Олександр Дякiв не пострадал. Фото 1

12.07.2014● *Инцидент* Су-25 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
Около 9:30 подбит (время 1:01) предположительно выстрелом ЗРК «Стрела-10» над Горловкой, смог вернуться на аэродром вылета. Информации о данном случае от СНБО Украины не последовало. Также нельзя исключать что видео сделано именно в тот день.

14.07.2014● *Катастрофа* Ан-26 №19 (9710), 456 БТрА (в/ч А-1231)(Винница)
Около 12:30 на высоте 6500 м сбит ракетой ЗРК Оса-АКМ (по другим данным Бук-М1) почти на границе с РФ в Краснодонском районе близ н.п. Изварино рядом с селом Давыдо-Никольское (ЛНР). Самолёт загорелся и перешёл в неконтролируемое снижение. После взрыва в воздухе машина частями упала на землю и полностью сгорела в р-не хутора Кружиловка. Экипаж состоял из восьми человек – двое погибли, остальные шесть человек сумели покинуть борт с парашютами, из них двое попали в плен к ополченцам. Погибли командир экипажа лётчик 1-го класса м-р Майборода Дмитрий Александрович (герой Украины посмертно) и второй лётчик 3-го класса м-р Шкарбун Дмитрий Павлович. Фото 1, 2, 3, видео

16.07.2014● *Инцидент* Су-25М1 №41 (25508110281), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
По данным СНБО Украины около 13:00 во время выполнения боевого задания в районе проведения АТО (р-н Горловки?) был подбит выстрелом ПЗРК ведомый самолёт пары Су-25. Лётчик к-н Волошин успешно совершил аварийную посадку (вероятно на а/д Краматорск или а/д Чугуев). Есть версия что самолёт получил значительные повреждения, впоследствии объявлен ремонт.

16.07.2014● *Авария* Су-25М1 №03 (25508110278), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
Около 18:55 сбит во время выполнения боевого задания в районе н.п. Амвросиевка. Борт выполнял задачу по нанесению штурмового удара по объектам ополченцев. Самолёт был поражён ЗУР в ходе выполнения противозенитного манёвра. Лётчик обнаружил захват своего самолёта при помощи СПО, что может говорить о применении в этом эпизоде ракеты с РЛ наведением (предположительно воздух-воздух). Лётчик успешно катапультировался и был эвакуирован в безопасное место подразделениями ВСУ. По украинским данным борт был сбит истребителем Миг-29 ВВС РФ с а/д Миллерово. По другим данным, появившимся позднее, ракета (предположительно Р-27Т) попала в сопло самолёта и лётчик совершил вынужденную посадку на ближайшем аэродроме. Фото доказательств нет.

17.07.2014● *Потеря*. При прохождении колонны Нацгвардии со стороны Алчевска на Роскошное от колонны отделилось две БМП и ворвались на аэродром аэроклуба (Луганский АСК) в н.п. Весёлая Тарасовка (ЛНР). Нац. гвардейцы расстреляли все имеющиеся на аэродроме частные и аэроклубы самолёты, а также ангар. Судя по фотографиям, огнём стрелкового оружия выведены из строя Як-18Т UR-VELL (22202034046). L-29 №51 (???), полностью сгорел Ан-2Т UR-BNK (1G118-20), в ангаре уничтожена Цессна-172, другие типы неизвестны. Всего подверглось расстрелу 7 самолётов – три аэроклуба и четыре частных. Все самолёты были законсервированы, кроме ВиС-5, который крайний раз поднимался в небо в конце апреля, и теоретически, несмотря на полученные повреждения ещё подлежит ремонту. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5

17.07.2014● *Катастрофа* B-777-200ER 9M-MRD (28411/84), Malaysia Airlines
В 17:15, в районе боевых действий уничтожен гражданский самолёт, совершавший рейс MH17 Амстердам – Куала Лумпур. Предположительно, самолёт был поражён на высоте 10200 м зенитной ракетой и развалившись в воздухе частями упал на землю. Наибольшая концентрация обломков отмечена в районе н.п. Грабово, на территории контролируемой ополченцами. Экипаж Ван Омран Ван Хуссейна в составе 15 человек и 283 пассажира погибли. Ведётся расследование, которое было быстро засекречено спецслужбами западных стран.
По утверждению сотрудника аэродрома Днепропетровск, к уничтожению самолёта был причастен лётчик Волошин (Су-25), который совершал вылет в тот день и вернулся на аэродром без ракет «воздух-воздух» Р-60М, впоследствии обсуждав приказ на уничтожение «цели». ВВСУ отрицает полёты авиатехники в тот день.

19.07.2014 вице-премьер Украины Владимир Гройсман озвучил цифру в 14 ЛА, потерянных в ходе АТО.

23.07.2014● *Авария* Су-25М1 №04 (25508110276), 299 БТА (в/ч А4465)(Кульбакино)
Около 12:30 сбит выстрелом ПЗРК в р-не Саур-Могилы, упал и сгорел близ Шахтерска. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4

23.07.2014● *Авария* Су-25 №33 (25508110277), 299 БТА (в/ч А4465)(Кульбакино)
Около 12:30 сбит выстрелом ПЗРК над высотой 185,0 в 15,5 км западнее от Саур-могилы (южнее от г. Снежное), по словам ополчения, ушёл оставляя за собой шлейф дыма. Упал близ н.п. Дмитровка (как раз рядом с н.п. Мариновка – согласно рассказу лётчика). Расстояние между сбитыми в тот день штурмовиками около 15 км. Лётчик успешно катапультировался и покинул район боевых действий. 19.08.2014 в районе н.п. Красный Луч был взят в плен лётчик данного борта – ком. аэ п/п-к Шевцов Юрий Сергеевич. 02.09.2014 лётчик отправлен домой в Николаев. 
Фото 1, 2, 3, видео обломков, видео допроса

01.08.2014● *Авария* Ту-143 №644 (Р-2383), 383 ОП ДПЛА (в/ч А3808)(Хмельницкий)
Около 13:30 в р-не н.п. Шахтерск отрядом «Мотороллы» был сбит БПЛА. По другим данным, борт по каким-то причинам совершил вынужденную посадку, поэтому почти не повреждён.

07.08.2014● *Авария* Миг-29 №02 (2960729049), 40 БТА (в/ч А1789)(Васильков)
Сбит в 18:40 в р-не н.п. Ждановка (южнее Енакиево, ДНР) в результате попадания ракеты ПЗРК? в левый двигатель. Упал и полностью сгорел близ н.п. Розовка, лётчик (предположительно Мамчур Юлий Валерьянович) катапультировался. Координаты падения: широта 48 9'31.26"С, долгота 38 9'44.93"В.  Зафиксирован радиоперехват переговоров лётчика. Фото 1, 2, 3, видео

07.08.2014● *Авария* Ми-8МТ №62 (фэйковый №72) (94239),16 бригада АА (в/ч А2595)(Броды)
В 18:40 сбит огнём стрелкового оружия близ н.п. Мануйловка Шахтерского района (ДНР). Экипаж совершил жёсткую вынужденную посадку.
В тот же день подтверждено СНБО: «Подбит Ми-8 санитарный, который шёл за раненными по предварительной договорённости, что по нему стрелять не будут. Вертолёт имел все распознавательные знаки, но все равно был подбит. Место падения и место, где был подбит вертолёт, пока не разглашается. Пока не сообщаем, потому что переживаем за жизни лётчиков».
В тот же день поисковый вертолёт забрал трёх раненых, на радио сканере засекли их переговоры в полёте с мечта ЧП в Днепропетровск:



> Дата: 07 Авг 2014 21:10:19 # 
> 30950 поисковый эш180, 027 передал – машина ремонтопригодная берётся под охрану, 1 тяжёлый остальные легко.
> Дата: 07 Авг 2014 20:58:41 # 
> Сбить не сбили но конкретно потрепали, идёт прямо на Днепр, состояние экипажа тяжёлое.


На следующий день представители СНБО уточнили: «7 августа в 18:40 был открыт огонь по санитарному Ми-8. Экипаж совершил вынужденную посадку. Три раненых лётчика на данный момент находятся в медицинских учреждениях на территории контролируемой силами АТО». На середину сентября разбитый и перевёрнутый вертолёт (его зачем-то ополченцы оттащили грузовиком чуть поодаль) находится там же. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14

09.08.2014● *Катастрофа* Ми-8МТ №90 (???), 11 бригада АА (в/ч А1604)(Чернобаевка)
При эвакуации раненых(?) борт попал под плотный огонь стрелкового оружия в неизвестном месте на территории ДНР. Выведен из строя левый двигатель и серьёзно повреждена кабина. Будучи серьёзно раненым, командир экипажа сумел вывести машину из боя и посадить на территории контролируемой силами АТО. Ранения получили и другие члены экипажа. Потеря не подтверждена СНБО, так как борт был ремонтопригоден. На следующий день вертолёт смог перелететь на базу Чернобаевку, откуда через две недели отправился в ремонт на Авиакон (Конотопский АРЗ). 12.08.2014 в Днепропетровской больнице от полученных ранений скончался лётчик-штурман к-н Дмитрий Арциленко. Фото 1, 14.06.2014, 2, 3, в конце 2014 г. восстановлен - 4

17.08.2014● *Авария* Миг-29 №53 (2960729047), 114 БТА (в/ч А1349)(Ивано-Франковск)
Сбит ЗУР в 05:40 в Краснодонском районе (ЛНР), упал и полностью сгорел. Лётчик успешно катапультировался. Фото 1, 2, 3, видео

18.08.2014● *Инцидент* Ми-8МТ №??, 16 бригада АА (в/ч А2595)(Броды)
Подбит в районе н.п. Георгиевка Лутугинского района (ЛНР). По сообщениям в украинских соцсетях – экипаж жив и невредим. Официальных данных от СНБО не последовало. 

19.08.2014● *Авария* Ми-8МТ №64 (94621), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А2595)(Броды)
Сбит в н.п. Георгиевка (ЛНР). По сообщениям в украинских соцсетях – экипаж тот же, который был подбит 18.08.2014, пишут что «ребята попали в госпиталь – жить будут, насчёт летать – большой вопрос.» Официальных данных от СНБО не последовало.
Фото 1, 2, 31.07.2014, 4, 5, 6, 7

20.08.2014● *Катастрофа* Ми-24П №15 (???), 7 оп АА (А3913)(Калинов)
Около 07:00 сбит выстрелом ЗПРК «Панцирь-С» на высоте 6 метров в районе н.п. Георгиевка (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе. По украинским данным с ведомого вертолёта велась видеофиксация полёта, эта запись показывает, что такой силы взрыв не характерен для ПЗРК – облако взрыва полностью закрыло вертолёт и шансов на спасение у экипажа не оставалось. Экипаж состоял из двух человек: лётчик-инструктор майор Олег Николаевич Бирюк и оператор капитан Родионов Антон Александрович погибли. После взрыва ведомый Ми-24 резко ушёл на снижение, маневрируя, ушёл почти впритирку с крышами домов. Подтверждено СНБО Украины. Фото 1, 2, 3

20.08.2014● *Катастрофа* Су-24М №27 (0815327),  7 БТА (в/ч А2502)(Староконстантинов)
Около 18:00 на высоте 5 км сбит выстрелом ЗПРК «Панцирь-С» в районе н.п. Хрящеватое (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе и упал в районе н.п. Новосветловка (ЛНР). Лётчики успешно катапультировались. Через два дня СНБО Украины вскользь подтвердило потерю борта. По некоторым данным лётчик катапультировался неудачно, получил травму, но штурман его встретил. При пересечении линии фронта экипаж поддержал «Айдар». Фото 1

24.08.2014● *Инцидент* Ми-24ВП №06 (3532584910287), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А2595)(Броды)
В районе Еленовки (ДНР), двигаясь в сторону фронта, на высоте 20-30 метров, неожиданно лётчики увидели перед собой «вежливых людей». По сведениям одного из очевидцев, «по нему в бок лупили всем батальоном, борт задымился и ушёл. По цвету - зелёные пятна на сером фоне.» Впоследствии, на апрель 2015 г., данный вертолёт ещё никто не видел, вероятно до сих пор в ремонте. Фото 24.04.2014, 05.07.2014, 3.

27.08.2014● *Авария* Ми-8МТ №59 (94019), фэйковый №79, 16 бригада АА (в/ч А2595)(Броды)
27 августа украинское командование приняло решение перебросить 1-ю роту 42-го батальона территориальной обороны под Иловайск. Было задействовано 4 Ми-8, в числе которых был Ми-8МТ №59 (получивший летом 2014 г. фэйковый б/н 79). В вертолёт было загружено 27 бойцов и много боеприпасов. В ходе вылета, по каким-то причинам, командование отменило посадку в Иловайске и вертолёты садились в южнее Еленовки Донецкой области (севернее села Берёзовое). Возможно, обстановка под Иловайском стала слишком опасной, чтобы там высаживаться с вертолётов и было решено выдвигаться по земле.
При посадке на ограниченную площадку, экипаж не справился с перегруженным вертолётом, вертолёт накренился, начал рубить несущим винтом деревья и опрокинулся на бок.
При падении открылась створка грузового люка, что помогло спастись солдатам. Кроме того, находившийся на посадочной площадке личный состав смог организовать тушение вертолёта и эвакуацию пострадавших. В результате падения погибших не было, пять человек получило тяжёлые ранения, трое – средней тяжести – переломы, сотрясения. Экипаж серьёзно не пострадал и вместе с тяжелоранеными был эвакуирован одним из трёх оставшихся вертолётов.
Вечером того же дня на место аварии прилетел ещё один вертолёт. Техники оперативно сняли с разбившегося борта вспомогательную силовую установку АИ-9 и вывезли её вместе с легкоранеными. Позже вывезен на авто трейлере в тыл. Официальных данных от СНБО не последовало. Фото 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13

Этот же вертолёт участник инцидента 19 апреля 2014 г. В период с 10:20 до 10:30 в г. Славянске Донецкой области двое неустановленных лиц, находясь возле дома по адресу: г. Славянск, ул. Карла Маркса, 32, с применением неустановленного огнестрельного оружия, действуя с целью запугивания населения, совершили не менее 8 выстрелов в вертолет Ми-8МТ, под управлением командира вертолетного звена вертолетной эскадрильи 16-ой ОБрАА Сухопутных войск ВС Украины майора***, который совершал полет над г. Славянск Донецкой обл., выполняя задание по распространению агитационных материалов. В результате обстрела вертолета у последнего были повреждены левый подвесной топливный бак, фюзеляж и маслобак правого двигателя (многочисленные пробоины от пуль), что могло привести к авиакатастрофе.

29.08.2014● *Авария* Су-25М1 №08 (25508110284), 299 БТА (в/ч А4465)(Кульбакино)
Сбит и упал около 11:30 утра на северной окраине Старобешево (ДНР) предположительно ракетой ЗРК «Оса-АКМ». Лётчик катапультировался на высоте 50 метров при скорости 700 км/ч. После частично удачного приземления (вывих руки) лётчику удалось добраться до заброшенного дома на окраинах Старобешево, где он нашёл гражданскую одежду. За четверо суток Владислав Волошин смог через блокпосты выйти на территорию под контрольную ВСУ. После этого к полётам не привлекался. Фото 1, 2, 3

Сентябрь 2014● *Потеря* Dassault Falcon 50 UR-CCC (235), CABI airlines
В результате боёв в донецком аэропорту, сгорел до тла в одном из ангаров Dassault Falcon 50. Также были уничтожены все списанные самолёты из отстойника аэропорта: Як-42Д UR-42372, UR-42377, UR-42381, UR-42383, Ан-24Б UR-46251 и Ан-24РВ RA-46447. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7.

03.02.2015● *Авария* Ту-143 №??, 383 ОП ДПЛА (в/ч А3808)(Хмельницкий)
Сбит ракетой ЗРК Оса-АКМ в районе Ирмино (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе. Так как этот аппарат садится при помощи парашютной системы, после поражения эта система сработала и раскрывшийся парашют ввёл в заблуждение наземных наблюдателей насчёт якобы катапультировавшегося пилота.

10.02.2015●*Повреждение на земле* двух Ми-24П №25 (???) и №26 (24875?)
Повреждены в результате удара РСЗО «Смерч» по аэродрому Краматорск. Оба вертолёта посечёны мелкими осколками разорвавшихся снарядов. Впоследствии оба вывезены в ремонт. На лето 2016 г. находятся без лопастей на стоянке на Конотопского АРЗ. Фото 1, 2, 3

24.03.2015● *Катастрофа* Ми-24ВП №08 (???), 7 оп АА (А3913)(Калинов)
После многолетнего хранения на открытом воздухе вертолёт был введён в строй. Через некоторое время, при осуществлении перегона, в районе села Винницкие Ставы Васильковского района Киевской области произошло разрушение несущей системы и трансмиссии вертолёта. Вертолёт полностью уничтожен, разлетевшись при ударе о землю на мелкие куски. Лётчик-оператор л-т Руденко Сергей Николаевич погиб, бортовой техник к-н Андрей Сергеевич Дроздов и 3-й член экипажа м-р Гусак ранены. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, видео

11.11.2015● *Катастрофа* Су-25М1 №07 (25508110131), 299 БТА (в/ч А4465)(Кульбакино)
В р-не 9:30 утра во время выполнения планового учебного полёта в 40 км севернее Запорожья (близ дер. Терновка, Вольнянский р-н) зацепился за ЛЭП и разбился самолёт Су-25. Лётчик 1992 года рождения погиб. Ст. л-т Большаков Егор Игоревич родом из Симферополя, выпускник Харьковского университета Воздушных Сил 2014 г. На месте трагедии работает поисково-спасательная группа.
Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7

14.07.2016● *Авария* Су-25М1 №38 (25508110318), 299 БТА (в/ч А4465)(Кульбакино)
14.07.2016 около 16:00 на аэродроме Староконстантинов потерпел аварию Су-25М1. В процессе взлёта произошло складывание передней стойки шасси с последующим возгоранием. Лётчик успешно катапультировался. Самолёт сошёл с ВПП и сгорел. Фото 1

26.03.2017● *Катастрофа* Ми-2МСБ №?? (???), 18 ОБрАА (А3384)(Полтава)
По официальным данным столкновение с ЛЭП в районе посёлка Малиновка в 10 км от Краматорска.
Командир части п/п-к Волошин Евгений Петрович.
Второй пилот к-н Мовчан Дмитрий Васильевич.
Борттехник ст. л-т Кондул Роман Григорьевич.
Пассажиры п-к Мельник Валерий Иванович и п-к Калитич Виктор Михайлович.

29.09.2017● *Катастрофа* Л-39М1 №72 (934658),  7 БТА (в/ч А2502)(Староконстантинов)
В 12.21 во время выполнения полёта на предельно малых высотах в районе села Берегели (Красиловского района, Хмельницкой обл.) произошло столкновение с землёй. Оба лётчика погибли:
п/п-к Бородаченко Сергей Станиславович, заместитель командира эскадрильи
ст. л-т Ткаченко Михаил Васильевич, старший штурман

Корректировки и дополнения приветствуются! Страница обновляется по мере поступления новых данных!

----------


## APKAH

◙ *Боевой состав авиатехники ВС Украины на конец 2017 г.:*
Постараюсь вывести общую цифру по всем лётным ЛА ВС Украины, что бы иметь представление о рабочем составе ВВСУ. Потерянные в л/п, списанные и находящиеся на хранении ЛА в эти цифры не включаются. Вкратце, предположительный состав лётных машин во всех военных структурах на 01.12.2017 таков:

Ми-2 – не менее 4 (включая модернизированные), первые 2 модернизированных Ми-2МСБ переданы в декабре 2014 г.
Ми-8 – 65-70 лётных бортов, включая модернизированные Ми-8МСБ, ООН-овские (Конго) и возвращённые из лизинга (в марте 1992 г. имелось около 500 машин)
Ми-14 – 2 (в марте 1992 г. имелось не менее 5 машин)
Ми-24 – 30-35, включая 4 борта выполняющие миссии ООН в Конго (в марте 1992 г. имелось минимум 259 машин)
Ка-27 – 3 (в марте 1992 г. имелось не менее 17 машин)
Ка-29 – 0 (в марте 1992 г. имелось 5 Ка-29 вставших по ресурсу в начале 2000-х годов)
Су-24 – 23 (в марте 1992 г. имелось более 250 бортов в 8 полках и учебных центрах)
Су-25 –  25-30, включая реанимированные из отстойника (в марте 1992 г. имелось более 90 машин)
Су-27 – 27-30, включая реанимированные из отстойника (в марте 1992 г. имелось 66 рабочих бортов в 3 полках и ГАНИЦ)
Миг-29 – 30-35, включая реанимированные из отстойника (в марте 1992 г. имелось более 240 машин в 6 полках и ГАНИЦ)
На начало 1996 года в составе ВВСУ числилось 237 МиГ-29, причём 163 входили в состав четырёх авиаполков ВВС, 42 машины входили в состав авиабригады ВВС ЧФ. В те годы исправными считалось около 55% «МиГов», а к 2000 году этот показатель снизился почти в два раза. Главной причиной этого были двигатели, продление ресурса которых и освоение ремонта на предприятиях Украины требовали серьёзных инвестиций. Поэтому к концу 2000 года показатель исправности МиГ-29 в лучшем случае не превышал 40%, а для решения боевых задач могли привлечь лишь 8% самолётов из всего парка (около двух эскадрилий).
По состоянию на январь 2003 года в ВВСУ (согласно отчёту об обычных вооруженных силах в Европе) числилось 181 Миг-29. Согласно данным «The Military Balance 2016» в составе ВВСУ имелось 82 Миг-29 (включая находящиеся на хранении)
Л-39 – около 30 (в марте 1992 г. имелось около 550 машин)
Ан-24 – 2
Ан-26 – 25-30 (в марте 1992 г. имелось более 35 машин)
Ан-30 – 3
Ан-72/74 – 3
Бе-12 – 2
Ил-62 – 0 (в марте 1992 г. имелось 7 машин в 278 отаэ ВМФ, Кульбакино)
Ил-76 – 7 (в марте 1992 г. имелось около 180 бортов в 6 полках: 37 втап (Арциз), 338 втап (Запорожье), 363 втап (Кривой Рог), 25 втап (Мелитополь-1), 175 втап (Мелитополь-2), 369 втап (Джанкой).
Ил-78 – 0, в марте 1992 г. имелось 21 машины: 409 апсз (Узин)
Ту-134 – 1
---------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

*11 отдельная бригада АА (в/ч А1604)(Чернобаевка):*

Ми-24П №02 (???), последний раз замечен в полёте 14.06.2014, Фото 01.10.2013, 2, 3. Последний раз замечен летом 2014 г.
Ми-24П №03 (???), весной 2015 г. передан с Конотопского АРЗ. Фото 1, 2. По слухам позднее был передан обратно на завод. В 2016 г. замечен не был;
Ми-24П №04 (???), ориентировочно в первой половине 2016 г. передан с ремонта, в 2017 г. получил б/н №34 =07.2017–в полёте
Ми-24П №05 (???) =07.2017–в полёте
Ми-24П №07 (???) =06.2016–рабочий
Ми-24П №17 (25946), в 2014 г. замечен с фэйковым б/н №47. Фото 1, 26.09.2014, 06.2016–в полёте
Ми-24П №19 (???), впервые замечен в мае 2014 г., в конце августа замечен с фэйковым б/н №39, фото 1, 2, 3. На 2016 г. в лётном состоянии не замечен;
Ми-24П №24 (???), был перекрашен, позже получил фэйковый №44, впервые замечен в конце сентября. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 12.2015–в полёте
Ми-24П №25 (???), 04.06.2014 огнём стрелкового оружия повреждена хвостовая балка, впоследствии восстановлен, после ремонта, предположительно в августе (а может быть ранее) был перекрашен и в иллюминаторе выставлен фэйковый №45, впервые замечен в конце сентября. 10.02.2015 посечён осколками снарядов РСЗО «Смерч» накрывший аэродром Краматорск. Позднее вывезен на ремонт =08.2016–в полёте
Ми-24П №26 (24875?), предположительно в конце лета в иллюминаторе выставлен фэйковый №46. Фото 19.08.2014, 20.09.2014, в 10.02.2015 посечён мелкими осколками снарядов РСЗО «Смерч» накрывший аэродром, фото 10.02.2015, 2. Позднее вывезен на ремонт, на лето 2016 г. на стоянке в Конотопе;
Ми-24П №30 (???) =2017–в полёте
Ми-8МСБ-В №80 (???), впервые замечен 12.2015;
Ми-8МСБ-В №81 (???), впервые замечен в 2016 г.
Ми-8МТ №82 (???), в конце лета получил фэйковый №52, 01.09.2014 впервые замечен в р-не Краматорска. Фото 1
Ми-8МТ №83 (94033), летом получил фэйковый №53, впервые замечен 08.09.2014 в Мариуполе, фото 1, 2, 3, 05.07.2014, 5, 6 =12.2014–в полёте
Ми-8МТ №84 (???), в 2014-2016 гг в полётах не замечен, впервые замечен 2017 г.
Ми-8МТ №85 (94546), во время конфликта получал временный фэйковый №55, предположительно в начале 2016 г. передан с ремонта =06.2016–в полёте
Ми-8МТ №86 (???), отремонтирован в Конотопе в августе 2016 г.
Ми-8МТВ №87 (94838), в 2014-2016 гг в полётах не замечен, впервые замечен свежеокрашенным в 2017 г.
Ми-8МТ №88 (???), участник АТО на 28.05.2014, в дальнейшем замечен не был.
Ми-9 №89 (???) =12.2015–лётный
Ми-8МТ №90 (94237), 09.08.2014 попал под серьёзный обстрел, вывезен на ремонт, в конце 2014 г. восстановлен, впоследствии получил фэйковый №50 (впервые замечен 04.02.2015). Согласно документам на 2018 г. имеет №58. Фото 1, 2
Ми-8МТ №94 (94243), впоследствии перекрашен, позже получил фэйковый №54 (по первоначальным данным это мог быть б/н 84?), фото 1, 2, 3
Ми-8МТ №95 (95209), фото 1 =2017–в полёте
Ми-8МТ №98 (93267), в 2015-2016 г. передан с ремонта. Фото 1, 2, 3 =06.2016–в полёте
Ми-8МТ №99 (93285), по документам на 05.2014 требуется проведение КоВР. Передан с ремонта в 2016 г. Впервые в полёте замечен в 2016 г.
Ми-24П UNO-472 (???), 03.2014 впервые замечен в Геническе, впоследствии (весной-летом) перекрашен и получил новый б/н №??.
Ми-24П UN-473 (17263), подготовлены как смена для 56-го либерийского вертолётного отряда, но ООН в начале 2016 г. от услуг Украины в Либерии отказалась и вертолёты доставили в Чернобаевку, где борт перекрашен, получил новый б/н №??.
Ми-24П UN-474 (???), доставлен в Чернобаевку, где перекрашен, получил новый б/н №??.

Вертолёты этой части, находящиеся в отстойнике на хранении или в ожидании ремонта:
Ми-24Р №20 (???), дата фотографии неизвестна;
Ми-24П №22 (???), на 2014-2016 гг хранении, но полосы всё равно нанесли, фото 1
Ми-24Р №23 (???), 14.04.2014, в 2014-2016 гг на хранении;
Ми-24П №27 (???), на 2014-2016 гг на хранении;
Ми-24П №31 (???), на 2014 г. хранении;
Ми-24П №33, на 2014-2016 гг на хранении;
Ми-24П №34 (???), на 2014-2016 гг на хранении;
Ми-8МТ №91 (???), на 2013 г. на хранении.
Ми-8МТ №97 (94???), фото 1, на 2014 г на хранении;

*16 отдельная бригада АА (в/ч А2595)(Броды):*
26.08.1994 – 119 овп был переформирован в 3-ю бригаду армейской авиации двух эскадрильного состава.
2003 г. – на базе бригады был сформирован 3-й отдельный полк армейской авиации Западного оперативного командования (3 оп АА).
Декабрь 2012 г. – полк был переформирован в 16-ю отдельную бригаду армейской авиации (16 ОБрАА).

Ми-24П №02 (3532433826271), фото 1, 2, 22.08.2014, 12.09.2014, в дальнейшем получил фэйковый №82, впервые замечен с этим б/н в 2015 г. Последний раз был замечен в марте 2016 г.
Ми-24П №03 (???), в апреле 2016 г. замечен во время учений на а/д Луцк;
Ми-24ПУ-1 №04 (26283), модернизирован в 2011 г., с мая 2012 г. войсковая эксплуатация. Отличия ПУ-1. По словам командования в АТО не участвовал, да и вообще не факт что он в 2014 г. был рабочий (по слухам у данной модификации не соответствие возможностей двигателя и редуктора). Фото 1, 2, 3
Ми-24П №05 (???), передан из африканского контингента в конце 2015 г., перекрашен. Фото 2016,
Ми-24ВП №06 (3532584910287), 24.08.2014 в районе Еленовки (ДНР), двигаясь в сторону фронта, на высоте 20-30 метров, неожиданно лётчики увидели перед собой «вежливых людей». По сведениям одного из очевидцев, «по нему в бок лупили всем батальоном, борт задымился и ушёл. По цвету - зелёные пятна на сером фоне.» Позже вертолёт никто не видел, вероятно до сих пор в ремонте. Фото 24.04.2014, 05.07.2014, 3. После боя над Еленовкой, 24.08.2014, более замечен нигде не был;
Ми-24П №14 (3532433420374), фото 1, 06.07.2014, 3, 04.2016 =12.2017–в полёте
Ми-24П №16 (???), не подтверждено.
Ми-24П №18 (25901), фото 1, в АТО замечен не был, состояние неизвестно.
Ми-24П №24 (???), недавно передан с Авиакона, фото 1, 28.08.2014, 3
Ми-24П №25 (18386), 17.05.2014 =17.04.2016–в полёте
Ми-8МТ №48 (93080), 01.2015–в полёте, впоследствии замечен с фэйковым №18, фото 1, 2, 3, 21.08.2014, 2015, 08.2016–ожидает ремонта в Конотопе
Ми-8МТВ-2 №57 (95403), фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 =01.08.2014–в полёте.
Ми-8МТ №60 (???), появился в конце осени (?), номер не закрашен, фото 1
Ми-8МТ №61 (93883), был подбит 02.05.2014, примерно через месяц восстановлен. Впоследствии получил фэйковый №71. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 12.2014
Ми-8МТВ-2 №68 (95401), впоследствии перекрашен, позже получил фэйковый №78, 01.2015 последний раз замечен в полёте. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 2016.
Ми-8МТВ-1 №?? (95118), бывший UR-DAG, в конце 2014 г. возвращён из лизинга. Фото 1, 2, 3
Ми-8МСБ-В №71 (???), фото 1, 2 =11.2015–2016–в полёте
Ми-8МСБ-В №72 (???), впервые замечен в 2016 г.
Ми-24ПУ-1 №87 (???), впервые замечен осенью 2014 г., позднее получил б/н №31. На 2016 г. вероятно лётный, 09.09.2016.
Ми-24П №88 (???) =02.2016–в полёте
Ми-24Р №91 (3534624812795), подбит 04.06.2014, восстановлен в конце июня 2014 г., позже сменил б/н на фейковый №81, 12.09.2014, 05.10.2014, 17.04.2016 

*12 отдельный полк АА (А3913)(Калинов):* бывшая 7-я бригада АА

Ми-24П №01 (20357–?), 20.06.2014, 2. На 2016 г. в лётном состоянии не замечен;
Ми-24П №02 (20724), фото 1, 2. Предположительно впоследствии сдан в ремонт. Замечен позднее уже отремонтированным (не факт что это именно он, но пока оставлю тут), фото 1, 2
Ми-24П №03 (???), 21.07.2014 замечен в рабочем состоянии в Калинове, во время конфликта получал фэйковый №22. В лётном состоянии в 2016 г. не замечен;
Ми-24П №05 (???), впервые замечен в октябре 2014 г., фото 1, 2, 3, 4. В лётном состоянии в 2016 г. не замечен;
Ми-24П №07 (24892), фото 1, 06.2014, 3. На 2016 г. в лётном состоянии не замечен;
Ми-24ВП №09 (10259), замечен на аэродроме в 2015 г., получил фэйковый №03. Фото 1, 2, 3 =08.2016–рабочий
Ми-24ВП №10 (3532584910276), подбит 03.06.2014, эвакуирован в тыл, сдан в ремонт. Предположительно именно он замечен 13.09.2016 в лётном состоянии;
Ми-24Р №21 (???), фото 1, 2. В лётном состоянии в 2015-2016 годах не замечен;
Ми-24Р №24 (12578), фото 1, 2. На 2016 г. в лётном состоянии не замечен;
Ми-24П №29 (???), в начале 2015 г. реанимирован из отстойника, участник АТО, впоследствии получил фэйковый №04. 26.07.2015 замечен в Полтаве. На 2016 г. в лётном состоянии не замечен;
Ми-24П №33 (???), в начале 2015 г. реанимирован из отстойника, впоследствии получил фэйковый №08. 26.07.2015 замечен в Полтаве, 12.2015 замечен над Ровенским полигоном;
Ми-24П №37 (???), осенью 2014 г. снят с хранения, осенью замечен в Чугуеве, рабочий на 24.03.2015. Фото 1. На 2016 г. в лётном состоянии не замечен;
Ми-8МТ №40 (94304?), фото 2016–рабочий
Ми-8МТ №41 (94859), впоследствии получил фэйковый №26. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 23.11.2016.
Ми-8МСБ-В №43 (???), впервые замечен в декабре 2015 г. Фото 27.02.2016
Ми-8МТ №44 (???), впоследствии получил фэйковый №02?, позже замечен уже со «стандартным» фэйковым №29. Фото 1, 11.04.2014, 3
Ми-8МТ №45 (???), впоследствии получил фэйковый №29. 26.07.2015 замечен в Полтаве (18 аб АА). Фото 1, 2, 3, 4 =08.2015–в полёте
Ми-8МТ №47 (???), впоследствии получил фэйковый №30. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 04.2015, 2016
Ми-8МТ №49 (93259), замечен в Калинове на стоянке в 2014 г. В дальнейшем в полётах замечен не был, вероятно на хранении.
Ми-8МТВ-1 №50 (95286), бывший правительственный UR-PAC, передан в декабре 2014 г. =2016–в полёте

*18 отдельная бригада АА (ОБрАА)(А3384) (Полтава):*
Новую бригаду армейской авиации Сухопутных войск ВСУ основали в феврале 2015 г. 01.10.2015 передан первый вертолёт Ми-8МСБ-В. Позднее несколько вертолётов передано из Калинова. На 2016 год укомплектована 6 вертолётами (Ми-24П/ВП, Ми-8МТ/МСБ-В и 2 Ми-2). Позднее Ми-24 с истёкшим ресурсом отданы обратно.
Ми-2 №03 (548805074), впервые замечен 26.04.2017, состояние неизвестно;
Ми-2 №04 (???), рабочий
Ми-2 №05 (549434105), рабочий
Ми-2МСБ №?? (???), замечен в начале 2016 г.
Ми-2МСБ №64 (549443105), переоборудован на ВиАЗ в 2017 г.
Ми-2МСБ №?? (549735046), ex UR-BBB, переоборудован на ВиАЗ в 2017 г.
Ми-8МСБ-В №01 (???), 01.10.2015 передан с АРЗ.
Ми-8МТ №138 (94454), впервые замечен в июне 2018 г., бывший №53.
Ми-8МТ №139, впервые замечен в июне 2018 г.
Ми-8МТ №140, впервые замечен в июне 2018 г.
Ми-8МТ №143, впервые замечен в июне 2018 г.
Ми-24П №?? (3532433420365), планируется к передаче из ремонта в мае 2018 г. (бывший чернобаевский борт).
Ми-24П №201, впервые замечен в июне 2018 г.
Ми-24П №205, впервые замечен в июне 2018 г.
Ми-24П №611, впервые замечен в июне 2018 г.

*Авиакон – Конотопский 535 АРЗ:*
Ми-8МТПБ №?? (95375), на 2014 г. проходит КР на Авиаконе.
Ми-8МТПИ №?? (95142), на 2014 г. проходит КР на Авиаконе.
Ми-24ПУ-2 №01 белый (3532434016145), замечен 22.05.2014.

Вертолёты ВВСУ находящиеся в ДРК (из Либерии контингент выведен) по программе ООН постоянно меняются (по мере ротации), бортовые номера присваиваются вновь прибывшим, так что уследить кого увезли/привезли, кого перекрасили/присвоили те же б/н достаточно сложно. Поэтому можно просто учитывать, что в 18 ово на постоянной основе находятся 4 Ми-24П и 4 Ми-8МТ/МТВ.

*Остальные вертушки, в/ч не определена:*

Ми-24П №05 (???), фото 1
Ми-24П №?? (26249), замечен в 2015 г. на передаче авиатехники ВВСУ, фото 1
Ми-24П №?? (26249), замечен в 2016 г. в Конго, ранее был в 7 полку, фото 1
Ми-8МТ №50 (???), очевидно фэйковый б/н, фото 1, 2
Ми-8МТ №52 (???), впервые замечен в 2016 г., эксплуатант неизвестен =2017–в полёте
Ми-8МТ №84 (???), впервые замечен в 2016 г., эксплуатант неизвестен;
Ми-8МТВ №?? на январь 2015 г. отремонтирован, передан в числе партии бронетехники (судя по жалюзи на окошке вентиляции капота АИ-9 и др. признакам, это борт не ранее з/н 953ХХ, причём к Ми-8МТП он не относится, если его конечно не конвертировали из МТП в МТВ), фото 1, 2
Ми-8МСБ-В №нет (???), 06.12.2014 три МСБ-В были переданы ВВСУ. Фото 1, 2
Ми-8МСБ-В №08 белый (???), 12.11.2015 впервые замечен на ЗАРЗе;
Ми-8МСБ-В №75 (???), впервые показан в августе 2016 г. Фото 1, 2 =09.2016–в полёте
Ми-2МСБ №нет (???), 06.12.2014 два вертолёта переданы ВВСУ. 4 вертолёта Ми-2МСБ переданы 203-й учебной авиационной бригаде в 2014-2015 годах.
Ми-2МСБ №нет (???), 06.12.2014 передан ВВСУ.

*299 БТА (в/ч А4465)(Кульбакино):*
1992 г. – 299 омшап ВМСУ (Саки). Позднее, в 1993-1994 годах несколько раз переподчинялся.
1996 г. – 299 ошап 32 бад 5-я ВА ВВСУ.
2000 г. – 299 ошап 5-го АК ВВСУ.
2002 г. – 299-я авиационную базу (299 аб).
01.09.2003 г. – 299-я штурмовая авиационная бригада ВВСУ (299 шаб).
Май 2005 г. – 299-я шаб перебазировалась на аэродром Николаев (Кульбакино).

Су-25 №01 (25508110266), в 2016 г. получил №44, впервые замечен в октябре 2016 г. =01.2018–рабочий
Су-25 №02 (25508110118), 10.2015, в 2016 г. получил №22, впервые замечен в октябре 2016 г. =10.2016–в полёте
Су-25М1 №05 (25508110285), 06.2016 последний раз замечен в полёте, 10.2016 замечен уже с новым б/н №45 =10.2016–в полёте
Су-25 №09 (25508110267?), в апреле 2015 г. передан с ремонта, 03.2016 замечен уже с новым №49 (на споттерс.нет указан з/н 25508110125?), доподлинный з/н неизвестен =10.2016–в полёте
Су-25 №10 (25508103002) =03.2016–в полёте
Су-25 №14 (???), замечен в 2016 г.
Су-25М1 №15 (25508110267), в апреле 2015 г. передан после ремонта =01.2018–рабочий
Су-25 №16 (25508110280), отремонтирован в ТЭЧ, впервые замечен осенью 2014 г. =лето 2015–в полёте
Су-25М1 №17 (25508110283), в октябре 2015 г. передан с ремонта =05.2018–в полёте
Су-25 №18 (25508110287), в 2014 г. поднят из отстойника, восстановлен в ТЭЧ;
Су-25 №19 (25508110288), в 2015 г. восстановлен в ТЭЧ =10.2016–в полёте
Су-25 №20 (???), передан с ремонта, впервые замечен в июле 2018 г.
Су-25 №21 (???), впервые замечен летом 2017 г.
Су-25 №24 (25508105038), в начале 2015 г. замечен в Кульбакино;
Су-25 №25 (25508106009) =11.2014–в полёте
Су-25 №27 (25508106029) =09.2015–рабочий
Су-25 №29 (???), весной 2015 г. передан с ремонта =01.2018–рабочий
Су-25М1 №30 (???), передан с ремонта, впервые замечен осенью 2016 г. =10.2017–в полёте
Су-25 №31 (???), впервые замечен в августе 2017 г., официально передан 14.10.2017 =01.2018–рабочий
Су-25 №32 (???), поднят из отстойника, восстановлен в ТЭЧ, в лётном состоянии не замечен;
Су-25 №35 (???), поднят из отстойника, восстановлен в ТЭЧ =01.2018–рабочий
Су-25М1 №37 (25508110317?), передан с ремонта в 2015 г. =05.2018–в полёте
Су-25М1 №39 (???), в 2016 г. передан с ремонта =01.2018–рабочий
Су-25М1 №40 (25508110325) =01.2018–рабочий
Су-25М1 №41 (25508110281), замечен в рабочем состоянии ориентировочно в августе 2014 г. Был подбит в 2014 г., восстановлен =01.2018–рабочий
Су-25 №42 (???), поднят из отстойника, лётное состояние не известно;
Су-25 №49 (???), впервые замечен в сентябре 2017 г. =01.2018–рабочий
Су-25УБ №60 (38220136725) =09.2015–в полёте
Су-25УБ №61 (38220115092), в начале 2015 г. замечен в Кульбакино;
Су-25УБМ1 №62 (38220123321), в 2016 г. передан с ремонта =09.2017–в полёте
Су-25УБ №63 (???), в марте 2017 г. завершён ремонт =01.2018–рабочий
Су-25УБ №64 (38220136494), весной 2015 г. передан с ремонта =04.2018–в полёте
Су-25УБ №65 (38220123390) =04.2015–в полёте
Су-25УБ №67 (38220115021), в конце ноября 2015 г. передан с ремонта (бывший №07) =09.2017–в полёте
L-39С №77 (934650) =12.2017–в полёте
L-39M1 №78 (834520) =01.2018–в полёте
L-39M1 №79 (934651) =01.2018–в полёте
L-39M1 №80 (834523), в декабре 2011 г. передан с ремонта =12.2017–в полёте
L-39С №105 (934661), изначально в 299 БТА =08.2016–в полёте

*204 БТА (в/ч А0959, бывш. А4515)(Кульбакино):* частично выведенная из Бельбека. В 2017 г. планируется перебазирование на а/д Луцк (?)

Миг-29 №10 (???) =06.2017–рабочий
Миг-29 №16 (???) =09.2015–в полёте
Миг-29 №17 (???), в августе реанимирован в Кульбакино =06.2017–рабочий
Миг-29 №28 (???), «восстановлен» после передачи из Крыма, п/п 31.07.2014 в Кульбакино, 2016 =06.2017–рабочий
Миг-29 №41 (???), 06.11.2014 передан с ремонта =07.2017–в полёте
Миг-29 №43 (???), в феврале 2015 г. передан с ремонта;
Миг-29 №45 (???), в сентябре 2015 г. передан с ремонта;
Миг-29 №47 (???), в апреле 2017 г. передан с ремонта =04.2018–в полёте
Миг-29 №82 (???), летом 2014 г. восстановлен после передачи из Бельбека =06.2017–в полёте
Миг-29УБ №83 (???), передан с ремонта, впервые замечен в июле 2018 г.
Миг-29УБ №86 (50903018194), в декабре 2014 г. передан с ремонта, 05.01.2015 официально передан ВВСУ =04.2018–в полёте
L-39M1 №101 (934642), передан с ремонта в 2012 г. =09.2017–в полёте
L-39С №105 (934645), осенью 2015 г. передан с ремонта в 204 БТА =04.2018–в полёте

*7 БТА (в/ч А2502)(Староконстантинов):* также часто эксплуатируют а/д Луцк (военная авиационная комендатура (в/ч А-3186)

Су-24М №02 (0715335), замечен в рабочем состоянии 05.06.2016, в полётах замечен не был;
Су-24М №04 (0815323) =04.2017–в полёте
Су-24М №06 (1041647) =07.2018–рабочий
Су-24МР №11 (0415304), после повреждения ПЗРК 02.07.2014, восстановлен, введён в строй весной 2015 г. =01.2017–в полёте
Су-24МР №15 (0115301), лётное состояние в 2015 г. не подтверждено;
Су-24МР №16 (0315306) =11.2017–в полёте
Су-24МР №17 (0315302) =05.2016–в полёте
Су-24М №18 (???) =05.2016–в полёте
Су-24М №20 (1341605), в октябре 2015 г. передан после ремонта =04.2017–в полёте
Су-24М №21 (0315303), фото 1 =2014–в полёте
Су-24М №22 (0715347) =01.2017– в полёте
Су-24М №26 (1341606) =01.2017–в полёте
Су-24М №28 (0815328) =05.2016–в полёте
Су-24МР №31 (???) =09.2014–в ремонте на Николаевком АРП, какой б/н получил впоследствии не известно
Су-24М №33 (0715342), не подтверждено, последний раз замечен в полёте в 2011 г.
Су-24МР №35 (0215303) =08.2015–в полёте
Су-24МР №36 (0415307) =2016–в полёте
Су-24М №41 (1041636), 11.2014 передан с АРЗ =04.2017–в полёте
Су-24М №44 (???), в апреле 2017 г. передан с НАРЗ;
Су-24М №45 (???) =04.2015–в полёте
Су-24М №46 (???) =01.2017–в полёте
Су-24М №49 (1141601) =04.2017–в полёте
Су-24МР №59 (0741612), 27.11.2015 сдан ВВС после ремонта =01.2017–в полёте
Су-24М №66 (???) =05.2016–в полёте
Су-24М №77 (???) =05.2016–в полёте
Су-24МР №93 (0315305) =11.2017–в полёте
Су-24МР №60 (0741613), с июля 2014 г. на АРЗ, в июне 2018 г. передан после ремонта с НАРЗ;
Су-24МР №?? (0741607), с июля 2014 г. на АРЗ, на 20.11.2017 в ремонте?
L-39M1 №71 (834516), в 2012 г. передан с ремонта =05.2016–в полёте
L-39C №73 (834511), осенью 2012 г. передан с ремонта =05.2016–в полёте
L-39C №74 (934643), осенью 2012 г. передан с ремонта. В 2017 г. появился новый борт с таким же б/н №74 (???)

*831 БТА (в/ч А1356)(Миргород) и 39 оэта (в/ч А2038)(Озёрное):*

Су-27 №04 (11907), в миргородской ТЭЧ получил камуфляж «флора», замечен в 2016 г., видимо ремонта не проходил, в полёте замечен не был;
Су-27 №06 (11910), расконсервирован в 2014 г. =11.2017–рабочий
Су-27 №08 (13605), расконсервирован в 2014 г., в полёте замечен не был;
Су-27 №12 (14820), в ноябре 2017 г. перевезён в ремонт на ЗАРЗ;
Су-27 №15 (11908), летом 2014 г. расконсервирован, введён в строй, в миргородской ТЭЧ получил камуфляж «флора», замечен в полётах в 2016 г., полноценного ремонта не проходил =05.2018–рабочий на ЦЗТ
Су-27 №21 (???), весной 2018 г. передан с ремонта;
Су-27 №23 (15305), 12.2017 передан после ремонта;
Су-27 №24 (21307), 12.2015 передан после ремонта =08.2017–в полёте
Су-27 №26 (13814), в июне 2011 г. передан с ремонта =2017–в полёте
Су-27 №27 (12910), повреждён 02.06.2014, успешно добрался до аэродрома =11.2017–рабочий
Су-27 №28 (13916), летом 2014 г. расконсервирован, введён в строй, в миргородской ТЭЧ в 2015 г. получил «расплывчатый» камуфляж, ремонта не проходил =11.2017–в полёте
Су-27 №30 (13918), расконсервирован весной 2014 г. =11.2017–в полёте
Су-27 №33 (15921), 05.01.2015 передан после ремонта =11.2017–в полёте
Су-27 №36 (19614), расконсервирован в 2014 г., введён в эксплуатацию, позднее отправлен на АРЗ, летом 2016 г. передан с ремонта;
Су-27П №37 (35714), в октябре 2014 г. передан с ЗАРЗа, 05.01.2015 официально передан с ремонта =05.2016–в полёте
Су-27П №38 (35409) =08.2016–в полёте
Су-27П №39 (35818) =04.2015–в полёте
Су-27 №41 (14001) =09.2017–в полёте
Су-27 №43 (14002), весной 2014 г. расконсервирован, 08.2014 замечен на ЦЗТ =11.2017–рабочий
Су-27 №45 (14104), 01.2013 передан с ремонта =11.2017–в полёте
Су-27 №46 (14105), 01.2013 передан с ремонта =04.2014–в полёте
Су-27П №50 (35611), 09.2015 передан после ремонта =11.2017–рабочий
Су-27 №52 (15408), 26.03.2012 закончен ремонт на ЗАРЗе, получил собственное имя «Валентин Калёнов» =11.2017–в полёте
Су-27 №53 (19411) =04.2015–в полёте
Су-27 №54 (15102), 10.2014 передан после ремонта;
Су-27 №55 (21308), 05.2016 передан с ремонта =08.2017–в полёте
Су-27П №56 (31310), 08.2017 передан с ремонта;
Су-27П №57 (31411), 15.10.2016 передан с ремонта =11.2017–в полёте
Су-27П №58 (35612), 10.2015 передан с ремонта =05.2018–в полёте
Су-27П №59 (35819), весной-летом 2014 г. снят с хранения, со слов замечен на ЦЗТ, в начале 11.2015 отправлен в ремонт на ЗАРЗ =05.2018–в полёте
Су-27П №100 (35716), в мае 2012 г. передан с ремонта =09.2016–в полёте
Су-27П №101 (35717), в мае 2012 г. передан с ремонта =10.2017–в полёте
Су-27УБ №67 (22070), в феврале 2017 г. передан с ремонта =05.2018–в полёте
Су-27УБ №69 (18215), в июне 2011 г. передан с ремонта =06.2017–в полёте
Су-27УБ №70 (24040), прошёл ремонт до 2010 г., летом 2014 г. расконсервирован, введён в строй, в 2014 г. в миргородской ТЭЧ получил камуфляж «флора» =03.2017–в полёте
Су-27УБ №71 (24043), 14.10.2015 передан после ремонта =05.2018–рабочий на ЦЗТ
Су-27УБ №73 (25068), в 2013 г. передан с ремонта =2018–в полёте
Су-27УБ №74 (25069), 14.10.2015 официально передан ВВСУ =11.2017–в полёте
Су-27УБ №75 (18207), в июне 2010 г. завершён ремонт =11.2017–в полёте
L-39С №111 (834475), 12.2012 передан с ремонта =11.2017–рабочий
L-39С №112 (934656?), 12.2012 передан с ремонта;

*25 БТрА (в/ч А3840)(Мелитополь):*

Ан-26 №21 (10209) =07.2017–в полёте
Ил-76МД №76683 (0063468029), в январе 2014 г. передан с ремонта =02.2018–в полёте
Ил-76МД №76413 (1013407215) =05.2018–в полёте
Ил-76МД №76699 (0063471131) =01.2018–в полёте
Ил-76МД №78820 (0093496907) =06.2018–в полёте
Ил-76МД №76732 (0073476296), восстановлен/введён в строй осенью 2014 г. после простоя =10.2015–в Николаеве
Ил-76МД №76698 (0063471123), восстановлен/введён в строй в 2017 г.
Ил-76МД №76697 (0063470118), 20.11.2017 поступил в ремонт на НАРП;

*15 БТрА (в/ч А2215)(Борисполь):* одна из эскадрилий бригады носит название «Голубая тропа» («Блакитна стежа»).

Ан-24Б №01 (87304706) =05.2017–в полёте
Ан-26 №02 (8509), 07.2015 последний раз замечен в полёте. По данным 410 АРП прошёл ремонт в 2016 г. получил №02 =10.2017–в полёте
Ан-26 №04 (8501), в октябре 2017 г. завершён ремонт на 410 АРП, получил №04;
Ан-26 №05 (8206), 29.08.2014 первый полёт после восстановления =08.2017–в полёте
Ан-26 №07 (3907), 12.02.2018 прибыл в ремонт на 410 АРП;
Ан-26 №08 (6806), 04.2015 завершение КоВР, осуществлён прямо в а/п Борисполь, на стоянке борта. С марта 2017 г. на 410 АРП, в декабре 2017 г. завершён КР;
Ан-30Б №81 (0609), после длительного простоя восстановлен в августе 2014 г. =08.2016–в полёте
Ан-30Б №86 (0602), отремонтирован на АРЗ в 2015 г. =06.2017–в полёте
Ан-30Б №87 (1309), восстановлен на АРЗ осенью 2014 г. =02.2018–в полёте
Ту-134АК №63957 (63957) =08.2017–в полёте
Ми-8ТП №01 (???) =03.2015–в полёте
Ми-8ТП №02 (99047210) =06.2015–в полёте
Ми-8МТВ №67 (95119), с начала 2016 г. выведен из эксплуатации, ожидается отправка в ремонт. Фото 27.08.2014, 4
Ми-8МТ №68 (???), замечен на ЗАРЗе в 2015 г.
Ми-8МТВ №69 (95057), ввели в строй в 2015 г. Фото 1
Ми-8МТВ №70 (95237), борт 15 БТрА, судя по документам ГОЗ-2014 (как и два других), проходит КР на Авиаконе. В 2016 г. замечен уже переданным с ремонта.

*456 БТрА (в/ч А1231)(Винница):*

Ан-24Б №777 (97305306) =10.2017–в полёте
Ан-26 №09 (1202), судя по документам рабочий;
Ан-26 №18 (10502), летом 2015 г. отремонтирован на 410 АРЗ =03.2017–в полёте
Ан-26РТ №20 (8302), 22.08–01.12.2016 прошёл капитальный ремонт;
Ан-26Б №22 (11607) =07.2014–в полёте
Ан-26 №25 (5406) =05.2018–в полёте
Ан-26 №39 (7509), в 2017 г. сменил б/н на №49 =08.2017–в полёте
Ан-26 №44 (9603) =2018–в полёте
Ан-24РТ №47 (0911405), 15.04.2015 замечен на стоянке в Виннице, в полётах в последние 5 лет замечен не был;
Ан-26 №48 (???) =2017–в полёте
Ан-26 №56 (10403) 23.06.2017 передан с ремонта;
Ан-26КПА №57 (6909) =осень 2014–в полёте
Ан-26 №59 (5003), до апреля 2014 г. базировался в ГАНИЦ на а/д Кировское в Крыму. На июнь 2014 г. в эксплуатации ВВСУ с базированием в Чернигове, куда переведены остатки ГАНИЦ (82 военнослужащих из 541 человек состава Центра на начало 2014 г.), в феврале 2018 г. прибыл в КР на 410 АРП. Предположительно после ремонта будет передан в Винницу.
Ми-8МТ №16 (???), в 2015 г. замечен в лётном состоянии, фото 1
Ми-8МТ №30 (???), фото 1, 02.04.2014, 3, 12.2014, 2015 =27.09.2016–в полёте
Ми-9 №31 (???), в 2016 г. впервые замечен, на длительном хранении;
Ми-8ПС-11 №32 (362Х?), вероятно на хранении.
Ми-9 №34 (98556254), =10.2015–в полёте
Ан-26 №35 (5609), прошёл ремонт с переоборудованием, 29.10.2016 передан ВВСУ =10.2017–в полёте
Ан-26 №47 (6406), в декабре 2017 г. передан на 410 АРЗ для проведения КР, в июле 2018 передан с ремонта;
Ми-8МТВ №69 (95198), в начале 2017 г. получил №36 чёрный =05.2016–в полёте

*203 УАБ (в/ч А4104)(Чугуев):*

На аэродроме также расположены Чугуевский АРЗ (ремонт L-39) и база хранения авиационной техники. Большое кол-во авиатехники находится на хранении (Ми-8Т/МТ, L-39С, Ан-26Ш, Су-24, Миг-23), сколько находится сегодня в лётном состоянии сказать сложно. В 203 УАБ б/н жёлтого цвета.
Ми-2МСБ – 4 Ми-2МСБ переданы учебной авиационной бригаде в 2014-2015 годах.
Ми-8МТ №81 (94039) =10.2016–в полёте
Ми-8МТВ №87 (95197) =10.2017–в полёте
Ан-26 №50 (2610), в декабре 2014 г. прибыл на 410 АРЗ (бывший №30), летом 2016 г. после ремонта получил =04.2018–в полёте
Ан-26Б №56 (10403) =02.2016–завершён ремонт?
Ан-26Ш №71 (5507), 01.03.2017 прибыл на 410 АРЗ, в ремонте с декабря;
Ан-26Ш №76 (5608) =06.2016–в полёте
Ан-26Ш №78 (5710), в октябре 2016 г. прибыл на 410 АРЗ, ремонт намечается в 2018 г.
L-39C №01 (???) =04.2018–в полёте
L-39C №02 (???) =04.2018–в полёте
L-39C №03 (???) =04.2018–в полёте
L-39C №06 (???) =07.2017–в полёте
L-39C №08 (???) =04.2018–в полёте
L-39C №10 (???) =07.2017–в полёте
L-39C №11 (934622), во второй половине 2017 г. прошёл ремонт (?), получил «цифру» =04.2018–в полёте
L-39C №12 (???) =07.2017–в полёте
L-39C №20 (???) =06.2016–в полёте
L-39C №21 (934656), в начале 2014 г. передан с ремонта =04.2018–в полёте
L-39C №22 (???) =07.2017–в полёте
L-39C №23 (???) =04.2018–в полёте
L-39C №32 (???) =06.2016–в полёте
L-39C №33 (???) =06.2016–в полёте
L-39C №35 (934665), восстановленный в 2016 г. =06.2016–в полёте

*Пограничная служба Украины:*

Авиаотряды в Киеве, Ужгороде, Одессе и Харькове.
Diamond DA40 NG №31, пять новых машин DA40 NG переданы в самом начале 2016 года.
Diamond DA40 NG №32
Diamond DA40 NG №33
Diamond DA40 NG №34
Diamond DA40 NG №35
Diamond DA42MPP NG №21
Diamond DA42MPP NG №22
Ан-24РВ №12 (37309109), на хранении, в 2013-2017 годах в полётах замечен не был.
Ми-8ТП №04 (99047236) =12.2016–в полёте
Ми-8МТ №05 (93381) =03.2016–в полёте
Ми-8МТ №06 (93506) =07.2014–в полёте
Ми-9 №09 (9818832), передан в первой половине 2016 г. =12.2016–в полёте
Ми-9 №10 (???), восстановлен летом 2014 г. =2015–в полёте

*МЧС Украины (в/ч А0170)(Нежин):*

Экипажи участвуют в перевозке различных грузов из районов прилегающих к зоне АТО.
«Всего же с мая по конец июля 2014 года в рамках АТО было задействовано 39 человек лётного состава, а также специалистов поисково-спасательной и парашютно-десантной службы. Привлечено 5 единиц авиационной техники, выполнено 59 полётов с общим налётом 77 часов. Пять человек лётного состава были награждены орденами «За мужество» и «За воинскую службу Украине».
Ан-26 №01 (6107), в декабре 2017 г. завершён КР и модернизация =01.2018–в полёте
Ан-26 №04 (4709), в июле 2016 г. передан с ремонта =01.2018–в полёте
Ан-30 №12 (0302), в январе 2015 г. передан с ремонта =01.2018–в полёте
Ан-32П №31 (3608) =09.2017–в полёте
Ан-32П №32 (3609) =09.2017–в полёте
Ан-32П №33 (3610) =11.2016–в полёте
Ан-32П №34 (3701) =09.2017–в полёте
Ми-8МСБ №19 (2812), экс №26, летом 2015 г. передан с завода;
Ми-8МТВ UR-CBC (94698), бывший №20, возвращён из многолетнего лизинга =2016–в полёте
Ми-8МТ №22 (94306), в начале 2018 г. начат ремонт и модернизация;
Ми-8МТ №23 (94620) =09.2017–рабочий
Ми-8МТВ №24 (94861) =07.2016–в полёте
Ми-8МТВ №25 (95214) =04.2014–в полёте
Ми-8Т №28 (98333718) =12.2017–в полёте
ЕС-135 №42 (9266) =08.2017–в полёте
ЕС-135 №43 (9306) =05.2015–в полёте

*Авиация МВД Украины: Ukraine National Guard*

Ан-26 №07 (7005) =05.2017–в полёте
Ан-74ТК-200VIP №01 (36547098946) =09.2017–в полёте
Ан-72В №02 (36572096912), 01.2015 передан с ремонта =06.2017–в полёте
Ан-72П №03 (36576097927), 04.2015 передан с ремонта =09.2017–в полёте
Ан-26 №05 (9508), передан с ремонта в 2017 г.

*Гвардейская авиационная база НГУ (в/ч А2269)(Александрия):* Бывшая 51 бригада Авиации ВВ МВД.

Ми-8МТ №14 (???), фото 11.02.2015
Ми-8МСБ-В №15 (???), впервые замечен летом 2015 г.
Ми-8МТ №24 (94616), 23.04.2014 попал под обстрел в Краматорске, фото 04.09.2014
Ми-8МСБ-В №27 (???), впервые замечен в апреле 2015 г. Фото 07.2015, 2, 3
Ми-8МСБ-В №28 (???), 16.09.2015 впервые замечен =04.2018–в полёте
Ми-8МТВ-1 UR-HLT (93512), в 2013 г. доработан до уровня МТВ-1, 30.08.2014 возвращён из аренды, присвоен новый б/н (неизвестен).

*ВМФ Украины*: в марте 2014 г. перебазировались из Крыма на аэродром Кульбакино, где впоследствии была создана 10-я авиационная бригада

Ан-2Т №07 (1G63-23) =2017–рабочий
Ан-26 №09 (3605), летом-осенью 2014 г. прошёл ремонт на 410 АРЗ =07.2017–в полёте
Ан-26 №10 (8402) =07.2018–в полёте
Бе-12 №02 (0602004) =05.2014–в полёте
Бе-12ПС №05 (2602603) =2014–в полёте
Ми-14ПС №34 (75099), в марте 2017 г. отправлен в ремонт на «Авиакон» =07.2018–в полёте
Ми-14ПЛ №35 (78494), передан с ремонта летом 2017 г. =07.2018–в полёте
Ми-14ПЛ №36 (78495), на лето 2017 г. в ремонте =07.2018–в полёте
Ми-14ПЛМ №37 (78461) =07.2018–рабочий
Ка-27ПЛ №20 (5235003517202) =05.2015–в полёте
Ка-27ПЛ №22 (5235001023301) =12.2017–в полёте
Ка-27ПС №29 (5235004686608) =07.2017–в полёте
Ка-226 №41 (03/02), санитарный, передан в мае 2018 г.

В марте-июне 2014 г. наземным автотранспортом из Крыма (в основном с бывшей авиабазы ВМФ Украины) было перевезено большое кол-во неисправной техники: 4 Бе-12, 7 Ка-27ПЛ/ПС, 4 Ка-29, 6 Ми-8Т, 2 Ми-8ППА, 1 Ми-8СМВ, 1 Ми-8МТЮ, 1 Ми-8ПС.

*114 БТА (в/ч А1349)(Ивано-Франковск):*

Бортовые номера белые с жёлтой окантовкой (но встречаются также экс-бельбекские синие б/н с белой окантовкой).
Миг-29 №04 белый (2960728501), возможно снятый с хранения в 2014 г. =10.2016–рабочий
Миг-29 №05 (2960728125), в августе 2011 г. передан с ремонта =01.2015–рабочий
Миг-29 №09 (2960721108) =10.2015–в полёте
Миг-29УБ №10 белый (50903023325), в апреле 2013 г. передан с ремонта =06.2017–в полёте
Миг-29УБ №20 белый (50903021006), с 2014 г. предположительно на хранении;
Миг-29УБ №30 белый (2960724147), в июле 2015 г. передан с ремонта =07.2017–в полёте
Миг-29 №54 (2960731234), в 2012 г. Перекрашен в цвета «Украинских соколов», рабочий на 2014 г. =01.2015–в полёте
Миг-29 №55 белый (2960731235), в 2012 г. перекрашен в цвета «Украинских соколов», в 2016-2017 прошёл ремонт, получил серый камуфляж, впервые замечен в августе 2017 г.
Миг-29 №57 белый (???), в декабре 2014 г. передан с ремонта;
Миг-29 №58 белый (2960731240), весной 2014 г. введён в строй после длительного хранения;
Миг-29 №71 белый (2960729002), в декабре 2015 г. передан с ремонта;
Миг-29 №72 белый (2960729005), в 2016 г. передан с ремонта =09.2017–в полёте
Миг-29 №73 белый (2960729012), в июле 2016 г. передан с ремонта;
Миг-29 №75 белый (2960729023), 23.08.2016 передан с ремонта;
Миг-29 №76 белый (2960729034), 15.10.2016 передан с ремонта;
Миг-29 №77 белый (2960729037), в ноябре 2017 г. передан с ремонта;
Миг-29 №78 белый (???), в 2017 г. передан с ремонта;
L-39M1 №08 белый (???), 14.03.2014 передан с ЧАРЗа.
L-39M1 №20 белый (???) =2015–рабочий
L-39M1 №21 белый (???), 14.03.2014 передан с ЧАРЗа.
L-39C №25 белый (???) =04.2016–в полёте
L-39 №121 (934668), в начале 2013 г. передан с ремонта =2016–в полёте
L-39С №122 (934663), в начале 2013 г. передан с ремонта =09.2017–рабочий
L-39С №123 (???), в 2016 г. передан с ремонта;

*40 БТА (в/ч А1789)(Васильков):*
Бортовые номера белые с синей окантовкой (но встречаются также экс-бельбекские синие б/н с белой окантовкой).

Миг-29МУ1 №01 белый (???), в 2016 г. передан с ремонта =10.2017–в полёте
Миг-29МУ1 №02 белый (2960731641), в конце 2016 г. передан с ремонта;
Миг-29МУ1 №03 (2960729011), 22.06.2011 передан с ремонта =09.2016–в полёте
Миг-29МУ1 №04 белый (2960729036), 22.11.2012 передан с ремонта =08.2016–в полёте
Миг-29МУ1 №05 белый (???), в 2017 г. передан с ремонта (в ожидании фотоподтверждения)
Миг-29МУ1 №06 белый (???), в октябре 2017 г. передан с ремонта;
Миг-29 №10 белый (2960721109), реанимирован в 2015 г. после 10 лет пребывания на хранении в ангаре =11.2015–в полёте
Миг-29МУ1 №11 (2960728505), 26.02.2010 передан с ремонта =02.2017–в полёте
Миг-29 №19 белый (2960729355) =04.2016–в полёте
Миг-29 №20 белый (???), на 2017 г. активен?
Миг-29 №21 белый (2960728507), замечен в 2015 г.
Миг-29 №26 белый (???), на 2017 г. активен?
Миг-29МУ1 №29 (2960731233), в марте 2009 г. передан с ремонта =02.2017–в полёте
Миг-29 №31 белый (2960731638), в 2015-2016 г. передан с ремонта;
Миг-29 №33 белый (2960731642), в 2015-2016 г. передан с ремонта;
Миг-29 №35 белый (2960728171), в 2016 г. восстановлен после длительного хранения  =07.2016–в полёте
Миг-29УБ №90 белый (50903024156), в декабре 2012 г. передан с ремонта =02.2017–в полёте
Миг-29УБ №91 белый (50903017533), в 2017 г. получил «цифру» в ТЭЧ =10.2017–в полёте
Миг-29 №94 белый (2960721096), в полётах в последние годы не замечен;
Миг-29УБ №99 белый (50903024178), в декабре 2013 г. передан с ремонта =02.2017–в полёте
L-39C №101 (934642), передан с ремонта в 2012 г. =04.2016–в полёте
L-39С №102 (934649), передан с ремонта в 2013? г. =03.2017–в полёте
L-39M1 №103 (934672), передан с ремонта в начале 2015 г. =05.2017–в полёте
L-39С №104 (934654), последний раз замечен в полётах в апреле 2014 г.
L-39C №106 (934674), 2016? =2015–в полёте
L-39M1 №107 (934704), 12.2015 передан с ремонта =02.2017–в полёте
L-39M1 №109 (934653), в конце 2016 г. передан с ремонта =02.2017–в полёте
L-39M1 №110 (934673), в 2015 г. передан с ремонта  =04.2016–в полёте
L-39С №116 (934675), на 2016 г. на хранении, на июнь 2018 г. замечен в Староконстантинове, имеет цифровой камуфляж, б/н неизвестен;
L-39С №119 (934712), на 2016 г. на хранении;
L-39С №125 (533226), на 2016 г. на хранении;
L-39С №129 (533229), на 2016 г. на хранении;
L-39С №140 (???), на 2016 г. на длительном хранении

*Из документа известно что из Крыма в марте-июне 2014 г. наземным транспортом на территорию Украины вывезено 48 Миг-29, 4 Миг-29УБ, 1 Ан-2, 1 Бе-12, 3 Су-25, 1 Як-38, 1 Л-39М1, 4 Ка-29, 7 Ка-27, 6 Ми-8Т, 1 Ми-8ПС, 2 Ми-8ППА, 1 Ми-8СМВ, 1 Ми-8МТЮ, 1 Ми-14. Почти вся техника в нерабочем состоянии и требует капитального ремонта. Кроме десятка Миг-29 и Л-39М1 остальная техника для ВВСУ представляет интерес разве что в виде доноров.*

*Не успели вывезти на Украину 7 Миг-29, 2 Миг-29УБ, 2 Бе-12, 3 Л-39М1, 1 Ан-72, 5 Ми-8Т, 2 Ми-8МТ, 3 Ми-8МТВ, 2 Ми-9, 1 Ми-24 – почти вся эта техника находится в нерабочем, частично разукомплектованном состоянии, большинство техники находится на длительном хранении более десятка лет, многие ЛА без двигателей, некоторые разобраны и списаны.*

*В Бельбеке на хранении находятся девять Миг-29 которые не успели вернуть Украине до начала украинскими силовиками боевой операции на Донбассе, самолёты опломбированы, находятся под охраной:*

Миг-29 №01 (2960728500), на хранении в Бельбеке;
Миг-29 №07 (2960728502), на хранении в Бельбеке;
Миг-29 №18 (29607…….), на хранении в Бельбеке;
Миг-29 №19 (2960728174), на хранении в Бельбеке;
Миг-29 №20 (2960728165), на хранении в Бельбеке;
Миг-29 №22 (2960728126), на хранении в Бельбеке;
Миг-29 №40 (2960731217), на хранении в Бельбеке;
Миг-29УБ №84 (2416118624), на хранении в Бельбеке;
Миг-29УБ №85 (2416124161), на хранении в Бельбеке;

*Реестр гражданской авиации Украины на 08.08.2014, 05.01.2017*

Корректировки и дополнения приветствуются! Страница обновляется по мере поступления новых данных!

----------


## Fencer

> Ми-24П/ВП/Р – около 25 (в 1992 году в строю было не менее 250 вертолётов)
> Су-24М/МР – около 10 (это из 245 машин доставшихся в марте 1992-го...)
> Ил-76МД – 4 (это из более 200 бортов доставшихся в марте 1992-го...)


Впечатляют масштабы сохранения работоспособной авиатехники...

----------


## Avia M

> Впечатляют масштабы сохранения работоспособной авиатехники...


Логично. Страна миролюбивая, продвигается в НАТО, там всё выдадут... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

АКТУАЛЬНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ - Сводки 
 "Сводки    Jul. 12th, 2014 at 11:35 PM Под городом Снежным в ДНР сегодня разгорелся бой, в результате которого ополченцам удалось сбить вертолёт Ми-24 ВСУ. До этого бойцы ДНР с помощью артиллерии разбили несколько боевых расчётов противника. Украинская армия, находившаяся на блокпосту, сразу же после атаки ополчения самостоятельно взорвала свой склад боеприпасов и вызвала на подкрепление танк и вертолёт. Заметив воздушное судно, защитники Донбасса открыли по нему огонь из ПЗРК "Игла". Сбитый вертолёт упал в лесопосадки...

...12 июля в 9:30, в районе Горловского ОБОПа залетели два штурмовика СУ-25, один из которых был подбит, но ушёл. Второй был сбит группой Безлера. Выстрел ПЗРК попал прямо в сопло..."

12.07.2014 - 17:53  Ракета ПЗРК попала в сопло украинскому штурмовику СУ-25 - ополчение Горловки (фото) | Русская весна

"Бойцы ополчения из Горловки сообщают о сбитом украинском штурмовике СУ-25.Бойцы ДНР встретили штурмовики огнем из противовоздушных зенитных ракетных комплексов (ПЗРК). Один штурмовик был поврежден, но сумел улететь. Второй СУ-25 был сбит группой Игоря Безлера. Ракета взорвалась рядом с соплом самолета..." 

Игорь Стрелков: Бои в районе «коридора» продолжаются | Русская весна

"Игорь Стрелков, сводка 12.07.2014 г., 20:10 (Киев), 21:10 (Мск) ...По неподтвержденным пока данным, у н.п. Кожевня бойцами разведгруппы ополчения из ПЗРК подбит и пошел на вынужденную посадку низколетящий вертолет Ми-24..."

Итого предположительно у бандеровцев -1 Су25 и -1 Ми-24. Здесь пока не обновляют : http://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/...ntry=UR&page=1

----------


## dagger

Насчет второго Ил-76 якобы уничтоженного в Луганске на земле. Есть инфа, что он уже давно улетел... Впрочем, тут вроде нонче аэропорт взяли - посмотрим.
По крайней мере я его в блоге militarizm пока в мертвяки не записывал.

----------


## APKAH

> Насчет второго Ил-76 якобы уничтоженного в Луганске на земле. Есть инфа, что он уже давно улетел... Впрочем, тут вроде нонче аэропорт взяли - посмотрим.


Посмотрим, судя по невданим видео, в ходе ожесточённого обстрела из всех видов артиллерии, вероятно были уничтожены вообще все ЛА находящиеся в аэропорту. Как в Донецке, так и в Луганске.




> По крайней мере я его в блоге militarizm пока в мертвяки не записывал.


За ваш анализ украинских лётных Су-24, Су-25 и Ми-24 отдельное спасибо. Я пошёл ещё дальше - постарался охватить вообще весь парк лётных ЛА в ВСУ. В ближайшее время выложу предварительную версию на этой ветке во втором посту.

По поводу Су-25. Хочу заметить сколько со второго июня было официальных заявлений ополчения по поводу сбитых Су-25, но пока нет ни одного фотоподтверждения падения штурмовика. Вероятно под "сбит" ополченцы имели ввиду случаи успешного попадания ракетой ПЗРК (заявлено уже около 8 случаев), но Су-25 самолёт крепкий, поэтому все машины благополучно вернулись на базу временного базирования в а/п Днепропетровск, за исключением случая 02.07.2014. Если это так, и все 8 успешных попаданий имели место быть, то сколько лётных штурмовиков сегодня в парке ВСУ сказать сложно.

Пока из официальных сводок укр.МО известно об одном потерянном Су-25 02.07.2014 в Днепропетровском аэропорту, серьёзно повреждённом Су-25УБ 01.07.2014, и судя по недавнему видео, в копилку подбитых/выведенных из строя можно зачислять ещё одного: 12.07.2014 судя по видео Су-25 получил хороший удар ракетой ПЗРК. Вероятно "дополз" до базы и выведен из строя на ближайший месяц, самолёту требуется полноценный ремонт:
*на видео 1:01*

----------


## dagger

Позанимался Ан-26 и планирую начать выкладывать транспортные авиабригады в ближайшее время. И поищу инфу сохраненную об Ил-76. Его увел командир бригады из Луганского аэропорта. Порт не взяли, поэтому подтверждений не будет.

----------


## Panda-9

Видимо, Ан-26. 14.07.2014, район Изварино.
Изварино. В небе ЛНР сбит самолет ВВС Украины 14.07.2014 - YouTube

----------


## dagger

Да, Ан-26. Подтверждено.
militarizm: Война за Независимость - 14 июля сбит украинский Ан-26

----------


## APKAH

> Видимо, Ан-26. 14.07.2014, район Изварино.


Да, это Ан-26...в данном случае подтверждение пришло очень быстро - видео закачено на ютуб через несколько часов после того как самолёт был сбит.




> Позанимался Ан-26 и планирую начать выкладывать транспортные авиабригады в ближайшее время.


Вот что есть у меня по парку лётных Ан-26 в украинских в/ч: список вероятно не полный, но думаю сообща приведём его в надлежащий вид. Погибший борт вероятно был один из них:

*25 БТрА (в/ч А-3840)(Мелитополь):*
Ан-26 №21 (10209)

*15 БТрА (в/ч А-2215)(Борисполь):*
Ан-26 №02 (8509)
Ан-26 №04 (8501)
Ан-26 №05 (8206, в процессе восстановления)
Ан-26 №07 (3907)

*456 БТрА (в/ч А-1231)(Винница-Гавришовка):*
Ан-26 №19 (9710)
Ан-26Б №22 (11607)
Ан-26 №25 (5406)
Ан-26 №39 (7509)
Ан-26КПА №57 (6909)

*МВД Украины:*
Ан-26 №07 (7005)

*ВМФ Украины: с марта базируются в 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино):*
Ан-26 №09 (3605)
Ан-26 №10 (8402)

*МЧС Украины (в/ч А-0170)(Нежин):*
Ан-26 №01 (6107)

*203 УАБ (в/ч А-4104)(Чугуев):*
Ан-26Ш №78 (5710)

*Остальные самолёты, в/ч не определена:*
Ан-26 №59 (???)

----------


## dagger

Я к 15-й бригаде отношу еще 56 (засветился черным тюльпаном недавно) и 59-й.
В 203-й учебной - еще 76-й, но он может и не летает, вроде они поочереди летали :), но могли ввести в строй в последнее время.
В остальном совпадает. я попробую сегодня уменьшить фото и выложить в блоге 456-ю бригаду. Тем более у них сегодня "грустный праздник" - потеряли борт и возможно пару летчиков из 7-ми человек экипажа. Борт один из 19, 21 или 39. ИМХО - "21-й"

----------


## APKAH

> Я к 15-й бригаде отношу еще 56 (засветился черным тюльпаном недавно) и 59-й.
> В 203-й учебной - еще 76-й, но он может и не летает, вроде они поочереди летали :), но могли ввести в строй в последнее время.


56-ой как и 76-ой - Чугуевские, я предполагал что они уже не используются...фотографии этого года хорошо было бы увидеть для подтверждения:
Ан-26Б №56 (10403)
Ан-26Ш №76 (5608, возможно на хранении)




> я попробую сегодня уменьшить фото и выложить в блоге 456-ю бригаду. Тем более у них сегодня "грустный праздник" - потеряли борт и возможно пару летчиков из 7-ми человек экипажа. Борт один из 19, 21 или 39. ИМХО - "21-й"


Получается Ан-26 №21 (10209), в Мелитополе базировался лишь временно, а борт всегда принадлежал 456 БТрА?

Помимо Ан-26 в 456 бригаде у меня записаны ещё два типа ЛА:
Ан-24Б №777 (97305306)
Ми-8МТ №69 (95198)

----------


## dagger

Стоп, с 21-м я напортачил, это ж действительно "разъездной" борт 25-й бригады, сорри запарился. Значит два остальных - 19 и 39-й. По Поводу главкомовского Ан-24 "777" И мИ-8 "69" согласен.
У меня еще там Ми-8 «30 синий», Ми-8 «32 синий», Ми-9 «34 синий»

Ан-26 №56 - может и чугуевский,точных данных нет. Есть его плохое фото вместе с одним из Ан-26Ш в ХУПС и в качестве черного тюльпана.

Но я думал, что он в учебной бригаде не в кассу - у них свои Ан-26Ш есть, плюс использовался черным тюльпаном - тоже вроде не задача "курсантов".

----------


## APKAH

> Значит два остальных - 19 и 39-й.


Судя по килю на видео, 39-й борт не подходит, остаётся 19-й - он то как раз активно в АТО принимал участие...





> У меня еще там Ми-8 «30 синий», Ми-8 «32 синий», Ми-9 «34 синий»


У меня они на "хранении"...фотографии этого года развеили бы все спорные вопросы.

----------


## dagger

Сбитый похож на "19 синий"

----------


## Fencer

Потери авиации в войне на востоке Украины - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## dagger

И номерок виден чуток получше

----------


## Panda-9

Ничего по сути не видно, но... Район Саур-Могилы, 16.07.2014.
Ополченцы сбили Украинский самолёт не далеко от Саур-Могила - YouTube

----------


## dagger

militarizm: 16 июля в 19.00 над Амвросиевкой был сбит украинский Су-25М1
16 июля в 19.00 над Амвросиевкой был сбит украинский Су-25М1 
 Киевские военные подтвердили потерю штурмовика Су-25М1 в небе Донбасса. Разумеется, во всем обвинена РФ
Російський військовий літак збив український Су-25 в небі Донбасу | Міністерство оборони України

16 июля в 19.00 в районе Амвросиевки Донецкой области выполненял задание самолет Воздушных Сил Украины Су-25М1. При развороте он был обстрелян в хвостовую часть с границы Российской Федерауии.
Таким образом со стороны России произведена провокация. Обстрел был произведен ракетами "воздух-воздух" с военных самолетов ВВС России, которые патрулировали в обозначенном районе.
Самолет Су-25М1 сбит, летчик катапультировался и был эвакуирован в безопасное место.

Отбросив всю муть о российских истребителях (15 июля украинская сторона признала, что неконтролирует даже небо Донбасса из-за уничтоженых РЛС) - имеем в сухом остатке факт уничтожения модернизированного на МиГремонте Су-25М1. Напомню, что еще один самолет вчера был поврежден в 13.00 ракетой ПЗРК и сел на вынужденную. Таким образом, вчерашний день стал "черным" для штурмовой авиации Украины. Всего с начала конфликта Украина подтвердила потерю 2 Су-25 сбитыми и 2 поврежденными.
Обзор состояния 299-й штурмовой авиабригады я делал здесь: - militarizm: Украинские Су-25 – 299-я авиабригада (Кульбакино, Николаев). Часть 2 – самолеты. (Upd 1/07/24)

Подтвержденные украинской стороной потери Су-25:
1.07.2014 - поврежден огнем с земли (возможно Су-25УБ или Су-25УБМ1 - в сообщении говорится о пилотах)
2.07.2014 - поврежденный огнем с земли Су-25 разбился при посадке в Днепропетровске (по неподтвержденным данным - Су-25М1 "06 синий")
16.07.2014 - около 13-00 поврежден ракетой ПЗРК, самолет произвел вынужденную посадку
16.07.2014 - около 19-00 сбит ракетой Су-25М1 над Амвросиевкой

----------


## Йиржи

Привет всем! Хочу спросить. В наших - чешских :) СМИ проходит известие об этом, что сегодня российский истребитель ракетой воздух-воздух сбил украинского грача. Это правда?

Спасибо.

----------


## Казанец

Йиржи, да бог с ним, с Грачём. Одним больше, одним меньше. Тут покруче новости: на территории Украины, не долетев 50 км до границы с Россией, Боинг рейса Амстердам - Куала Лумпур упал. Только что. Вот интересно, что *у вас* пишут?

----------


## APKAH

> Привет всем! Хочу спросить. В наших - чешских :) СМИ проходит известие об этом, что сегодня российский истребитель ракетой воздух-воздух сбил украинского грача. Это правда?


Привет Йиржи. Чешские СМИ просто процитировали украинские СМИ, которые в свою очередь сослались на заявления украинских военных. Сбит самолёт был ещё вчера, украинские военные от безысходности и нехватки информации просто не могли ничего придумать получше...Хотя ещё вчера ополченцы многократно подтверждали что сбиты именно два самолёта. Один Су-25 как мы знаем, по вчерашним официальным данным украинского СНБО добрался до базы. Такими темпами до августа штурмовиков на Украине не останется вовсе.

А между тем, сегодня сбит ещё один военный самолёт ВВС Украины, тип ещё не известен... 

Только что сообщили что на Донбассе разбился *Малазийский Boeing-777* направлявшийся из Амстердама в Куала-Лумпур...ну тут совсем банально, как по накатанной дорожке...санкции против РФ не ввели? Тогда ЦРУ будет добиваться введения санкций другими, более действенными методами...теперь западные СМИ будут тонко намекать что российские ПВО подумали что это украинский самолёт...непонятно только чем же американцам так малазийские авиалинии насолили...

----------


## Йиржи

*Максим* все понятно. Черт в этих СМИ разберешся. К счастью у меня 1 канал РФ и можно известия сравнивать и так делать сам для себя выводы. Интерессно бы было посмотрет на украинское телевидение и их известия, но такого канала у нас нет, нет и у меня сателита.

Извиняюс за вопрос. Что это за сокращение "СНБО"?

----------


## APKAH

> Что это за сокращение "СНБО"?


СНБО - Совет национальной безопасности и обороны Украины

----------


## aviator

А не может ли это быть провокацией... может "соседи" надеялись,что у нас рухнет и "тут начнется".... (ИМХО конечно)

----------


## Казанец

> ЦРУ


Это понятно. И все "Протоны" они испортили, и стрелку в метро проволокой тоже они примотали. Вот поэтому у Йиржи и спрашиваю, что *у них* пишут.




> А не может ли это быть провокацией... может "соседи" надеялись,что у нас рухнет и "тут начнется".... (ИМХО конечно)


Вот это первое, что приходит на ум. Интересна его траектория по высоте.

----------


## APKAH

> А не может ли это быть провокацией... может "соседи" надеялись,что у нас рухнет и "тут начнется".... (ИМХО конечно)


Я вот сейчас специально посмотрел на флайтрадаре, не только "международники" обходят этот район (ДНР, ЛНР) стороной по азовскому морю, но и все российские компании. Каким образом этот борт "залетел" в Донецкую область, по прямой, как специально...

В теории у ополченцев есть чем достать эшелон в 10 км - в июне была захвачена часть ПВО имеющая на вооружении Бук-М1. Это сложная система, что бы запустить ракету необходимы не только специалисты ПВО, но и исправные радиолокаторы и много чего другое. Ну и самое главное - эта часть находится в Луганской области, далеко от мест событий. А борт сбит (если он был сбит) ориентировочно близ Донецка. Кстати даже у ВВСУ в этом регионе нет радаров, небо ими не контролируется.




> что *у них* пишут.


Вот, почитал, всё как обычно. В западной европе пишут обычно в таком ключе: в открытую не обвиняют, но тонко дают сделать выводы самому, чтобы западный слушатель думал что сам пришёл к такому мнению и никто ему его не навязывал: "Как бы не Россия, но как бы больше некому."




> Интересна его траектория по высоте.


А разве был какой-либо повод снижаться с эшелона в 10 км?

----------


## Казанец

> в июне была захвачена часть ПВО имеющая на вооружении Бук-М1


Вот сейчас бы надо всю группу инспекторов ОБСЕ сажать в микроавтобус и прям бегом везти на инспекцию этого Бука, который, наверняка, стоит сейчас неисправный-полуразобранный в каком-нибудь укрытии. Иначе аукнется этот Бук даже не столько ополченцам, сколько всему народу России.

----------


## aviator

Какой-то п...ц

После крушения Boeing МВД Украины призывает НАТО и США начать наземную операцию против ополченцев ..


ВОт еще инфа от укр.журналиста (якобы проверяется ) 

https://vine.co/v/MQ6mtpj3iae

----------


## APKAH

> Вот сейчас бы надо всю группу инспекторов ОБСЕ сажать в микроавтобус и прям бегом везти на инспекцию этого Бука, который, наверняка, стоит сейчас неисправный-полуразобранный в каком-нибудь укрытии. Иначе аукнется этот Бук даже не столько ополченцам, сколько всему народу России.


По поводу ОБСЕ согласен, они там совсем рядом, недалеко от места ЧП. Судя по разлёту обломков, то что самолёт был сбит - состоявшийся факт. Вопрос чем?
Дайте время, по обломкам можно будет точно определить какой комплекс работал или же это была ракета воздух-воздух.

Вчера украинская армия перебросила к Донецку дивизион ЗРК Бук-М1, ещё один на погрузке в Харькове. Ну и самое главное, почему киевские диспетчеры пустили борт в самую гущу событий, там где нет средств радиолокации - удивляются руководство ополченцев.

По моему так в данном случае дичайшая провокация терпящих поражение войск карателей...

----------


## Казанец

Вот к сожалению, судя по виду/размеру входных отверстий шрапнели (только что показали по Первому), это всё-таки Бук. Ну, во всяком случае не БЧ ракеты воздух-воздух. И раз ополченцы буквально тогда же, там же и тем же сбили ещё и какой-то украинский Су, то начинает просматриваться хорошо знакомая нам версия с U-2: сначала Сафронова, а уже потом Пауэрса.

----------


## APKAH

> Вот к сожалению, судя по виду/размеру входных отверстий шрапнели (только что показали по Первому), это всё-таки Бук. Ну, во всяком случае не БЧ ракеты воздух-воздух. И раз ополченцы буквально тогда же, там же и тем же сбили ещё и какой-то украинский Су, то начинает просматриваться хорошо знакомая нам версия с U-2: сначала Сафронова, а уже потом Пауэрса.


Я согласен что это Бук-М1, так как больше в этом регионе нету средств ПВО для такой "работы".

Украинский Бук-М1, акция спланирована заранее, на высшем уровне. Вспомните расстрел на майдане, погром у посольства в Киеве, убийства журналистов, расстрел пограничных пунктов с РФ - ну так война нужна, уж незнали как быть, как Россию спровоцировать и тут такая идея...конечно же западные СМИ подхватят правильную версию события...и всё это на фоне блокирования и отступления украинских частей...ну просто так вовремя...

----------


## Йиржи

Это очень неприятное событие. 

Правда я служил и у ПВО страны, но врагами тогда были только низколетующие самолеты или вертолеты, так что извините вопрос который возникнул и так сказать он не компетентным, но по моему украинские работники авиалиний должны знать, тем более средства ПВО, если был самолет действительно сбит, или попал в другую катастрофу. По моему радар должен это четко определить.

----------


## Йиржи

*Казанец* добрый вечер. Это Ты спрашиваешь про московское метро? Я думаю, что нам сообщили информацию которая и официальная в российских СМИ и нам наши средства массовой информации сообщили информацию, что катастрофой виноваты два работника метро, которые якобы год тому назад делали ремонт при котором исползовали эту несчастную металлическую проволку диаметром 3 мм.

Вот так.

----------


## Казанец

> Украинский Бук-М1, акция спланирована заранее, на высшем уровне


Запросто. Вопрос в том, удастся ли России отмыться.

----------


## Казанец

> *Казанец* добрый вечер. Это Ты спрашиваешь про московское метро?


Добрый вечер. Нет-нет, это я про Боинг.

----------


## APKAH

Информация к размышлению.

Порошенко заявляет что в зоне АТО "Буков" вовсе нет. Но они почему то есть:
СМОТРИМ! Сегодняшняя обстановка в зоне АТО! Украина новости сегодня — смотреть видео сюжета онлайн.
Причём перебазированы и замечены близ Горловки ещё в марте:
https://vk.com/video_ext.php?oid=-23...595a35cb9e0c87

Ополченцы тоже заявили что "Буков" у них нет. Вот пишут что с утра в Торезе:

----------


## Йиржи

> Добрый вечер. Нет-нет, это я про Боинг.



Понял. Пока ничего  не известно, кто виноват, либо если самолет упал по другим прищинам.

----------


## Казанец

> Вот пишут что с утра в Торезе


Вот жалко, что в Торезе. Лучше б им где-нибудь подальше быть от Тореза-то.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Пока на поверхности всё выглядит как дебильная самодеятельность укров, причём точная формулировка конечной цели не имеет значения. Они могут и сами затрудняться в её формулировании. Но давайте внимательнее следить за фоновыми событиями. Имеем:
а. Министр обороны Малайзии вдруг выступил с заявлением, что знает/уверен, что самолёт НЕ был сбит.
б. Путин и Обама УЖЕ обсудили происшествие по телефону
Это как с "Курском". Говорилось-писалось-показывалось много-много-много чего всякого разного, но имеем два совершенно не афишируемые факта:
а. Буквально днями после трагедии в Россию в ПЕРВЫЙ И ПОСЛЕДНИЙ РАЗ В ИСТОРИИ приехал ЛИЧНО тогдашний директор ЦРУ
б. Буквально неделями после трагедии США (вдруг и сразу!) списали РФ $12 млрд. долга

----------


## APKAH

> Ополченцы тоже заявили что "Буков" у них нет. Вот пишут что с утра в Торезе:
> Вложение 55246


По поводу захвата части ПВО, известный товарищ *bmpd* написал следующее:



> 29.06.2014 захватили не "часть ПВО с Буками", а управление 154-го ЗРП ВСУ, там никаких Буков не было. Собственно, тогда же украинская сторона заявила, что все три дивизиона этого полка целы и на позициях. И машины одного из этих дивизионов ВСУ были засняты 4 июля у Славянска.


Да и вообще кроме фотографии выше (неизвестно когда и где сделанной) и этой, больше фотоподтверждения о Буках у ополчения нет. К примеру та же Стрела-10 "Лягушенок" засветилась везде и всюду...


Да и одной ПУ (или СОУ - самоходная огнёвая установка) много сделать не получится, нужно по крайней мере иметь ещё работоспособную 9С18М1, СОЦ - станция обнаружения и целеуказания и 9С470М1, КП - командный пункт. И только тогда удастся навести ракету на цель, а уж такую гигантскую цель как широкофюзеляжный лайнер трудно спутать со штурмовиком...Вообще боевой 9К37 "Бук-М1" выглядит так: это комплексная система и управлять ей могут только обученные люди, это вам не ПЗРК...

----------


## osipov

Судя по всему "Боинг" был сбит ракетой "Бука" сил АТО. Но пока это не подтверждено. Не исключено что он был сбит на средней дистанции истребителем Су-27 или МиГ-29 ВВС Украины которые приняли его либо за российский военный самолет , либо за штурмовик ополченцев который сейчас не летает. 
Вполне быть может что это ошибка и целью был российский борт №1 который шел той-же трассой.

----------


## Казанец

Вот *Иваныч* интересный пост разместил немножко не в той ветке:
https://twitter.com/spainbuca
(перевод не мой)

твиттер испанца-диспетчера, который вёл этот боинг
он в аэропорту Борисполя

Сообщения Карлоса по порядку:
1: Авиокатастрофа, пассажирский самолёт разбился в Украине, в районе Донецка
2: Авиокатастрофа, самолёт 777, в зоне Донецка
3: B 777 "Малазия Эирлайнс" разбился в Украине, на границе с Россией
4: B 777 "Малазия Эирлайнс" 280 пассажиров. Разбился в Донецке Украина.
5: Киевские власти пытаются сделать это похожим на атаку про-российских ополченцев
6: ВНИМАНИЕ! Возможно B 777 в Украине был сбит. 280 Пассажиров
7: ВОТ ТАК ВОТ! Похоже Киев добился чего хотел.
8: В Киеве снова захватили диспетчерскую вышку
9: Подтвержденно: Самолёт B 777 пропал на радаре, не было сообщений о каких либо аномалиях.
10: Самолёт сбили, это не авария
11: Киев добился чего хотел. Я об этом уже упоминал в предыдущих твитах
12: Эта авиакатастрофа не совсем обычная. Нам угрожают в диспетчерской.
13: В любой момент у нас заберут телефоны
14: Прежде чем у нас заберут телефоны, или мне разобьют голову, его сбил Киев
15: У нас есть поддверждение. Самолёт сбит. Киевские власти уже распологают информацией. Сбит. Теперь мы спокойны.
16: Что делают иностранные сотрудники в диспетчерской вышке? Собирают информацию.
17: Когда будет возможность, продолжу писать.
18: Самолёт B 777 летел в сопровождении двух украинских истребителей , как раз до того момента как он пропал с радаров.
19: Если Киевские власти хотят сказать правду, два истребителя летело рядом несколько минут перед этим, его не сбил истребитель.
20: Сразу после того как B 777 пропал, киевские военные сообщили о падении. Как они это знали?
21: В 7:00 сообщили о сбитии самолёта, чуть позже захватили нашу диспетчерскую. Иностранцы до сих пор тут.
22: Для недоверчевых. Радары все засекли. Самолёт сбит Киевом. Мы все знаем это и военные тоже.
23: Здесь военные признают что это могли сделать други военные, но не знают кто приказал.
24: Военные поддверждают что это сделала Украина. Но не знают откуда пришел приказ.
25: Несколько дней назад я говорил, что военные хотят убрать Порошенко. Возможно это так и есть, а приказывает Тимошенко.
26: Истребители летели за самолётом, и всего через 3 минуты он пропал. Всего 3.
27: Закрывают воздушное пространство.

PS Возможно думали.что это ВВП летит.

----------


## dagger

Бук ополченцев в Торезе вчера утром.

Бук украинцев в зоне АТО.


Если ополченский Бук не рабочий какого они бы тащили его из Луганска к фронту? Установка, конечно не комплекс, но вроде как может себе подсветить цель самостоятельно.
Украинцам проще - у них полный ЗРК. Учитывая всю истерию и бардак у них - тоже могли лупануть по Боингу.
Все конечно открещиваются от "удачного" выстрела и будут делать это до последнего. Но мое ИМХО могли и те и другие.

----------


## OKA

> Вот *Иваныч* интересный пост разместил немножко не в той ветке:
> https://twitter.com/spainbuca PS Возможно думали.что это ВВП летит.


Крупные венспецы с вифа , уверенно говорят о : " То есть дословно смогли зафиксировать: 1) работу РЛС ЗРК - средствами РТР 2) поражение самого самолета работу РЛС в режиме сопровождения, то это ни о чем не говорит. Она могла работать по чему угодно. Определить средствами РТР по кому она работает нельзя. Так что это все филькина грамота, нужен трек ЗУР - тепловой или радиолокационный." 

Жуть, до чего дошёл прогресс, тепловые и радиолокационные треки фиксят)) Наверное прям в 3D. Значит будет результат)) Были такого образца провокации в недавнем прошлом... За крайние лет40...  Только людей не вернуть...

----------


## APKAH

> Бук ополченцев в Торезе вчера утром.


Откуда вообще взялась эта фотография? Есть ли источник? Пока один из первоисточников - твиттер советника МВД Украины Антона Геращенко ("У нас нет версии, мы знаем правду").
Пока это единственное упоминание эксплуатации ополченцами пусковой установки от комплекса Бук-М1. По сведениям украинских военных не должно быть и её. Сдаётся мне, что если бы она (9А310М1) в реальности была в Торезе, её фотографии были бы уже во всех новостях...

С утра на официальном уровне генпрокурор и МО опровергли наличие Бук-М1 или С-300 у ополчения. Этого же мнения придерживаются и американские специалисты:
Brig. Gen. Kevin Ryan, director of the Defense and Intelligence Project at the Belfer Center for Science and International Affairs at Harvard University:




> Невероятно, что группа повстанцев могла осуществить такую атаку. Для этого нужно много тренировки и координации. Ракетные комплексы включают в себя не только собственно пусковую установку, но и мобильный командный пунк, машину-радар, и профессиональный расчёт. Вывод: если самолёт действительно был сбит, то сделать это могли только регулярные вооружённые силы.


Пока три возможных варианта:
1. Сбит одним из дивизионов Бук-М1 ПВО Украины.
2. Взрыв на борту.
3. Сбит истребителем ВВС Украины.

А вот что состряпали СБУ из различных перехваченных переговоров ополченцев:
_Сказ о том как с одного из блокпостов казаки с эшелона в 11 км международный лайнер снимали:_



Ролик на разборе, также пишут что ролик состряпали ещё позавчера:
это учитывая то, что Государственная авиационная служба Украины ещё 08.07.2014 полностью закрыла воздушное пространство для каких-либо гражданских бортов над местом проведения АТО


Вообщем пока информации для размышления куча, так же как и дезы и непроверенных слухов...

----------


## Казанец

> тепловые и радиолокационные треки фиксят


...и как всегда выяснится, что американский спутник висел-фиксировал, а наш нет. Потому что вместе с одним из "Протонов" упал. Или висел, но... по Ильфу-Петрову: "был очень похож на настоящий, но не работал".

----------


## dagger

> Откуда вообще взялась эта фотография? Есть ли источник? Пока один из первоисточников - твиттер советника МВД Украины Антона Геращенко ("У нас нет версии, мы знаем правду").
> Пока это единственное упоминание эксплуатации ополченцами пусковой установки от комплекса Бук-М1. По сведениям украинских военных не должно быть и её. Сдаётся мне, что если бы она (9А310М1) в реальности была в Торезе, её фотографии были бы уже во всех новостях...
> это учитывая то, что Государственная авиационная служба Украины ещё 08.07.2014 полностью  закрыла воздушное пространство для каких-либо гражданских бортов над местом проведения АТО


Ну фотка есть. Было бы странно если бы ее опубликовало ДНР.

так в том то и дело, что закрыла не полностью - по этой же ссылке:
Через воздушное пространство в зоне проведения АТО возможен лишь транзит воздушных судов, совершающих полеты выше 260 эшелона (высота 7 900 метров)

----------


## Иваныч

Спасибо, буду писать сюда.

----------


## Иваныч

Минобороны России зафиксировало работу украинской РЛС в день крушения малайзийского самолета и вычислило населенные пункты Украины, откуда могли сбить лайнер, сообщила пресс-служба ведомства.

Как уточнило ведомство, маршрут самолета и место его падения попадают в зону поражения двух украинских батарей зенитного ракетного комплекса большой дальности и трех батарей ЗРК средней дальности «Бук-М1», передает РИА «Новости».

«Российскими радиотехническими средствами в течение 17 июля фиксировалась работа радиолокационной станции «Купол» батареи «Бук-М1», дислоцированной в районе населенного пункта Стыла (30 километров южнее Донецка)», - говорится в сообщении.

«При этом технические особенности «Бук-М1» позволяют осуществлять обмен информацией о воздушных целях между батареями одного дивизиона. Таким образом, пуск ракет также мог быть осуществлен со всех батарей, дислоцированных в населенном пункте Авдеевка (8 километров севернее Донецка) или Грузско-Зорянское (25 километров восточнее Донецка)», - указывает Минобороны России.

----------


## KAV

> а. Буквально днями после трагедии в Россию в ПЕРВЫЙ И ПОСЛЕДНИЙ РАЗ В ИСТОРИИ приехал ЛИЧНО тогдашний директор ЦРУ


Справедливости ради самым первым директором ЦРУ, посетившим Россию, был Роберт Гейтс и визит его состоялся в октябре 1992 года.

----------


## osipov

То что зафиксировали излучение РЛС "Буков" - еще не факт что это именно те "Буки" что обстреливали "Боинг". Если их радары светили в режиме обзора , то ничего страшного в этом нет. Если на захват - то тут другое дело. 

Но Су-25 ВВС Украины точно не смог сбить такой самолет старыми ракетами Р-60.

----------


## Иваныч

Председатель Службы безопасности Украины Валентин Наливайченко заявил о задержании на российско-украинской границе в Донецкой области двух граждан России, якобы корректировавших огонь зенитно-ракетного комплекса «Бук».

По его словам для экипажа «Бука» ополченцам «не хватало корректировщиков огня». «Два гражданина России задержаны пограничниками и СБУ на одном из участков украинско-российской границы в Донецкой области. У обоих российские паспорта, а один из них даже додумался приехать с военным билетом, где отмечена его военная профессия – корректировщик огня», – сказал Наливайченко, передает УНИАН.

Вот и весь сказ. Даже не понятно, как это можно прокомментировать !?

----------


## F74

> Вот и весь сказ. Даже не понятно, как это можно прокомментировать !?


Да никак. Страна непуганых идиотов (с) к/ф "Гений" Тем более в военном билете указывается ВУС (военная учетная специальность), а не "профессия"

----------


## РВВАИУ

> Да никак. Страна непуганых идиотов (с) к/ф "Гений" Тем более в военном билете указывается ВУС (военная учетная специальность), а не "профессия"


Да и нет такого ВУСа в ВС РФ - "корректировщик огня".

У меня - 461302

----------


## Йиржи

> Да и нет такого ВУСа в ВС РФ - "корректировщик огня".
> 
> У меня - 461302


Добрый вечер коллега. У вас такие высокие номера про эти ВУС-ы? У нас они трехместные.

----------


## Казанец

Да, что-то очень длинный. У меня вот 4-значный.

----------


## OKA

> Справедливости ради самым первым директором ЦРУ, посетившим Россию, был Роберт Гейтс и визит его состоялся в октябре 1992 года.


Обращаем внимание на классику жанра :  Шпионские Страсти. Полностью - YouTube 



Например))

----------


## РВВАИУ

> Добрый вечер коллега. У вас такие высокие номера про эти ВУС-ы? У нас они трехместные.


Добрый день, данные по ВУС РФ здесь - Военно-учётные специальности.Расшифровка - Экипировка и снаряжение вооружённых сил РФ.

Мне ВУС присвоен в 1986 г., он еще советский. По классификации по линку выше это - 
461302	Эксплуатация и ремонт радиоэлектронного навигационного оборудования самолетов, вертолетов,
хотя моя специальность - авиационное (не РЭ) оборудование.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ми-24П/ВП/Р – около 25 (в 1992 году в строю было не менее 250 машин)


В бой пошли уже вертолеты с Конотопа...один из трех точно-БН24Ж.
Уважаемый APKAH это фото Ми-24П БН29К для иллюстрации подойдет наверное лучше (номер четче просматривается)

По поводу "крупнокалиберной очереди" очевидец говорит что это попадание единственное.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

02.07.2014● Су-25М1 №06 (10121), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
 Подбит в р-не Славянска выстрелом ПЗРК, сумел добраться до а/п Днепропетровск. При гашении скорости на предпосадочном снижении самолёт стало уводить в сторону, после чего лётчик принял решение катапультироваться. Самолёт упал в районе ВПП не причинив ущерба. Лётчик не пострадал.
Пилот-старший штурман 299 бригады Олександр Дякiв

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

04.06.2014● Ми-24П №15 (?????), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
 Подбит в р-не Славянска, вынужденная посадка, вывезен в тыл на ремонт.
№15 Возможно калиновский борт.В пользу этого говорят значок калиновского полка на носу вертолета и то что почти во всех репортажах до АТО он снят в Калинове или,если на учениях, в паре с бортами 7-го полка.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

03.06.2014● Ми-24ВП №10 (3532584910276), 7 оп АА (А-3913)(Калинов)
 Вертолёт выполнявший непосредственную поддержку украинских частей проводящих войсковую операцию, был подбит прямым попаданием мелкокалиберного зенитного снаряда (вероятно ЗУ-23-2) в хвостовую балку. Экипаж выполнил вынужденную посадку в поле, в районе Семёновки. Место посадки взято под контроль украинскими войсками. Позже борт был эвакуирован автомобильным транспортом в тыл на ремонт.
У "десятки" две пулевых в левом борту в области главного редуктора и потек масла на весь правый борт.

----------


## Иваныч

Бортовой номер рейса MH370, пропавшего в марте — 9M-MRO.
Бортовой номер рейса MH17, "упавшего" под Донецом — 9M-MRD.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

05.05.2014● Ми-24П №29 (?????), 11 бригада АА (в/ч А-1604)(Чернобаевка)
 Экипаж м-ра Владимира Помазуева, около 14:30 выполнял задачу по поиску и уничтожению бронетехники ополченцев в районе г.Славянск. Во время очередного захода по вертолёту начал работать пулемёт, очередь которого прошила борт с левой стороны. Повреждения получили агрегаты гидросистемы, в результате чего давление в основной гидросистеме начало падать. Используя дублирующую гидросистему экипаж успел выполнить вынужденную посадку в р-не Райгородка в заболоченной местности близ речки Северский Донец, и выключив двигатели покинул борт. Оба члена экипажа эвакуированы вертолетом ПСС, а вертолёт уничтожен огнём НУРС самолёта Су-25 из-за невозможности эвакуации из района приземления. 13.06.2014 командир вертолета награждён именными часами за проявленное мужество.
Очевидец дает "точкой отсчета" не Райгородок а населенный пункт Брусовка...по крайней мере все жители которые есть на кадрах фото и видео-оттуда

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Пока из официальных сводок укр.МО известно об одном потерянном Су-25 02.07.2014 в Днепропетровском аэропорту, серьёзно повреждённом Су-25УБ 01.07.2014, и судя по недавнему видео, в копилку подбитых/выведенных из строя можно зачислять ещё одного: 12.07.2014 судя по видео Су-25 получил хороший удар ракетой ПЗРК. Вероятно "дополз" до базы и выведен из строя на ближайший месяц, самолёту требуется полноценный ремонт
С украинского форума..от чего его восстанавливают после АТО?

----------


## dagger

Так еще одни сбит недавно. Официально подтверждено Украми.
А тендер на ремонт - одного из первых Су-25М1, запланирован заранее - видимо ресурс подошел.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

А первоисточник про "заранее"? А то я кроме этого скрина про него нигде и не слышал:)

----------


## dagger

А там откуда скрин разве не было? Ну еще глянуть надо другой форум, хотя он кислый...

----------


## dagger

Вроде они не боевые самолеты, но все ж таки результат боевых действий:

Разгром бронетехникой аэроклуба в Тарасовке. 
militarizm: Украинская бронетехника разгромила аэроклуб Тарасовка под Луганском
17 июля при прохождении колонны Нацгвардии со стороны Алчевска на Роскошное от колонны  отделилось две единицы бронетехники и ворвались на аэродром аэроклуба в Веселой Тарасовке. Украинские военные начали расстреливать все имеющиеся на аэродроме частные и аэроклубные самолеты, а также ангар. В результате самолет Ан-2 полностью сгорел

Серьезно повреждены Як-18Т - простреляны моторы:


Л-29

В  ангаре был "расстрелян в хлам" частный Цессна-172. Всего  подверглось расстрелу 7 самолетов - три аэроклуба и четыре частных. Все самолеты были законсервированы, кроме ВиС-5, который крайний раз поднимался в небо в конце апреля и, теоретически, несмотря на полученные повреждения еще подлежит ремонту.
"Свидомые патриоты" утверждают, что аэродром использовался для "незаконных" полетов в Россию (известно о двух таких перелетах), однако причастные к данному аэродрому утверждают, что те полеты были с другой точки. Следовательно, потенциал для уничтожения украинскими военными легкомоторной авиации в регионе еще имеется.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Там то как раз про "заранее" ни слова:)

----------


## APKAH

Во втором посту наконец-таки появился список всех лётных машин ВСУ. Комментарии и корректировки приветствуются, а также фотографии бортов участвующих в АТО и их заводские номера, которых оказывается мы знаем совсем не много  :Smile:

----------


## dagger

Gerald_Malcolm - Ну я первое сообщение об этом вижу от 17 мая, то есть сильно вперед планировался. Это явно не следствие боевых повреждений.

Аркан - хороший списочек, наглядный! Спасбо!
Этот учтен?


Да и если что у нас тут небольшая тусовка http://militarizm.ipb.su/

----------


## Иваныч

Сегодня, 20 июля, над приграничным Краснодоном весь день летали самолеты хунты. Нанесли авиаудар в районе Суходольска. 

По словам местных жителей — побили трактора, поля загорелись. Недавно в небе был замечен штурмовик СУ-25 между Молодогвардейском и Суходольском, отстреливающий тепловые ловушки. 

После этого прилетел транспортный АН-26, который был обстрелян и в небе между этими двумя городами появились 14 куполов. По ним открыли огонь из зенитных пушек и из автоматического оружия. Парашюты понесло в сторону Семейкино (аэропорт луганский тоже в той стороне только дальше). Стрельба продолжалась около 5 минут. Выброшен или десант или груз, парашюты были однокупольные.  

Есть информация, что сам АН-26 был поврежден, смог ли улететь или был сбит - неизвестно. 

Местные жители сообщают о сбитом в районе Баракова у Краснодона сбитом штурмовике СУ-25.  


У нас в Молодогвардейске под Краснодоном только что высадился десант укропов из 14 смертников, сейчас их ополченцы покосят, - сообщил наш единомышленник с места событий.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Бортовые номера бортов участвующих в АТО в середине июня было приказанозакрасить, что бы нам было труднее понять сколько у ВСУ осталось лётных бортов. 
91 летал без номеров с весны.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Этот из тендера на три борта...такой же ВП есть...надо?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №18 (3532432825901)
Разве №18 в АТО замечен?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №25 (???)
18386

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №01 (???)
20357
И он в АТО не участвует.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П UNO-472 (???)
Это вообще странный борт.Буквенное обозначение соответствует 18-му а цифровое 56-му...У Кот дИвуарского борта 56 ОВЗ БН звучал бы так UN-472

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

17 мая не было АТО?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24ВП №06 (???), замечен 05.07.2014 над Славянском.
Вот хорошее фото 06-го.24 апреля.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды):
 Ми-24ПУ-1 №04 (26283)
 Ми-24ВП №06 (???), замечен 05.07.2014 над Славянском.
 Ми-24П №09 (???)
 Ми-24ВП №12 (???)
 Ми-24П №16 (???), не подтверждено, замечен 02.04.2014 на показе в УЦ Десна.
 Ми-24П №18 (3532432825901)
 Ми-24П №24 (???), недавно с Авиакона, где проходил модернизацию (?)
 Ми-24П №25 (???)
 Ми-24П №40 (25931)
 Ми-8МТ №48 (93080), замечен 10.06.2014 над Славянском.
 Ми-8МТ №62 (???), участник АТО.
Нет Ми-8 БН57Ж зав.№95403

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №09 (???)
25962
В АТО окраска белая-бывший ООНовец.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №07 (???)
24892

----------


## APKAH

> Этот учтен?
> Вложение 55308





> Да и если что у нас тут небольшая тусовка Милитаризм


Да, на неделе я уже ознакомился с данным форумом :)




> Ми-24П №18 (3532432825901)
> Разве №18 в АТО замечен?


Нет, но судя по тендеру (на ремонт, как я предполагаю), вероятно живой...пока отмечу его так:



> Ми-24П №18 (3532432825901), в АТО замечен не был, состояние неизвестно





> Ми-24П №01 (???)
> 20357
> И он в АТО не участвует.


Есть наглядное фотоподтверждение, а вот по поводу его заводского номера, можно подтверждение или источник информации?





> 17 мая не было АТО?


Была, началась с первой половины апреля 2014-го.




> Нет Ми-8 БН57Ж зав.№95403


У меня был в списке этот борт, правда я не был уверен к какому полку данный борт принадлежал, из Калинова ли он или из Брод.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Сообщение от Gerald_Malcolm  
Нет Ми-8 БН57Ж зав.№95403
У меня был в списке этот борт, правда я не был уверен к какому полку данный борт принадлежал, из Калинова ли он или из Брод.
Бродский..будьте уверены:) Самый снимаемый пилотами борт:)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Сообщение от Gerald_Malcolm  
Ми-24П №01 (???)
 20357
 И он в АТО не участвует.
Есть наглядное фотоподтверждение, а вот по поводу его заводского номера, можно подтверждение или источник информации?
Ни разу не подтверждение-в начале АТО...как мне подсказали коллеги лучше владеющие украинским движки менял...сейчас вроде по тендеру в училище в Харьков пойдет (правда я не уверен)...
По поводу номера:
3532433420357 П №116 3кв.1984 СССР 79 Украина 1.БАА
3532434420724 П №116 4кв.1984 СССР 02 Украина(7-й полк)
Фото (если не поверите что в ВСУ на башмаках пишут заводские номера могу привести доказательство...если нужно на примере Ми-8 57Ж)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №09 (25962), возвращён из Конго, окрашен в белый цвет, не несёт б/н, участник АТО.
Нет не так Уважаемый APKAH. БН он несет.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-8МТВ №57 (95403?)
На слово уважаемый APKAH не поверили?:)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

11 бригада АА (в/ч А-1604)(Чернобаевка):
 Ми-8МТ №65 (???), 12.05.2014 замечен в Геническе.
 Ми-8МТВ №83 (94033)
 Ми-8МТВ №85 (94546)
 Ми-8МТВ-1 №87 (94838), не подтверждено.
 Ми-9 №89 (???)
 Ми-8МТВ №92 (???), неподтверждено.
 Ми-8МТ №94 (???), замечен в мае над Славянском.
 Ми-8МТ №95 (???), неподтверждено.
Не знаю участник ли он АТО но с полосами распознавания есть №90К

----------


## APKAH

> По поводу номера:
> 3532433420357 П №116 3кв.1984 СССР 79 Украина 1.БАА
> Фото (если не поверите что в ВСУ на башмаках пишут заводские номера могу привести доказательство...


Про з/н на "башмаках" я в курсе. 

Давайте по порядку. Известно следующее, з/н 3532433420357 впервые был опознан в 1998 году в Бродах на Ми-24П №79, в 2011 году этот же з/н (без бортового номера) проходил в документах по тендеру.

На 2014 год калиновский Ми-24П №01 (в соответствующем для данного полка камуфляже) замечен в восточной части Украины с "башмаком" от з/н 20357 с б/н №24...А вы не исключаете что башмак может быть совсем не от этого вертолёта? Вот к примеру, если бы "на башмаке" был б/н 79, я бы ещё наверное согласился с данной версией...

Даже с большей уверенностью можно сказать что "башмак" принадлежит то му же Ми-24П №24, из тех же Брод, з/н которого мы не знаем и который как раз ориентировочно в то же время - в 2011 году мог быть передан на Конотопский Авиакон для прохождения ремонта и частичной модернизации до уровня Ми-24ПУ-2 (ПУ-1), откуда в этом году передан в ВСУ.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В июне №01 был далеко от зоны БД...фото щас поищу...потом башмаки принято возить с собой в полете (я на фото видел-в жизни ни разу я не вертолетчик)..насчет где он был опознан впервые я не знаю (если есть ссылка буду благодарен) но 183 (а в прошлом №01 был №181) например в Калинов попал из Брод.Насчет подмены башмаков...мне казалось армия это не цыганский табор тут играю тут рыбу режу......2-4 это порядковые цифры какие то чтоб не путать правое и левое или что то...на всех заглушках они не повторяются к БН отношения не имеют.Пример-фото №57Ж

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Уважаемый APKAH вот нашел такое фото.
фото размещено в сети 20 июня 2014 подписано-Место М-01, Черниговский район, Украина.

ваше фото датировано апрелем...сравните местность.

фото башмака с номером датировано апрелем.
http://militarizm.ipb.su/index.php?showtopic=20&st=90

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №16 (???), не подтверждено, замечен 02.04.2014 на показе в УЦ Десна.
А нет ли у вас фотографии №16 уважаемый APKAH?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24ВП №12 (???)
Ходят слухи что раньше он был №34...только мне это все равно ни о чем не говорит:(

----------


## APKAH

> В июне №01 был далеко от зоны БД...


Ну главный признак это белые "полосы вторжения"...учитывая что 7 Ми-24 уже выведены из строя, вполне возможно что его рано или поздно привлекут к БД.




> Насчет подмены башмаков...мне казалось армия это не цыганский табор тут играю тут рыбу режу......2-4 это порядковые цифры какие то чтоб не путать правое и левое или что то...на всех заглушках они не повторяются к БН отношения не имеют.Пример-фото №57Ж


Фотография Ми-8 №57ж интересный пример. Обычно я встречал заводской вкупе с бортовым номером, вот на скорую руку откопал несколько фотографий:







> Ми-24П №16 (???), не подтверждено, замечен 02.04.2014 на показе в УЦ Десна.
> А нет ли у вас фотографии №16 уважаемый APKAH?


К сожалению нет. Информация от реестроведов из Soviet Transport: _ошибка не исключена_





> Ми-24ВП №12 (???)
> Ходят слухи что раньше он был №34...только мне это все равно ни о чем не говорит:(


По борту №12 можно сказать что впервые он был замечен под Волновахой, 22.05.2014.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ну главный признак это белые "полосы вторжения"...учитывая что 7 Ми-24 уже выведены из строя, вполне возможно что его рано или поздно привлекут к БД.
> *Он и привлекался...в момент крымского кризиса в составе сводной группы (7-й полк 16 бригада( был отправлен на север против Белоруссии...вторая часть рванула на восток.
> *
> Фотография Ми-8 №57ж интересный пример. Обычно я встречал заводской вкупе с бортовым номером, вот на скорую руку откопал несколько фотографий:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *У меня куча фотографий вертолетов ВСУ-ни на одном БН не пишут...как исключение №02 у него на чехле все правильно(поправлюсь.не так выразился.БН,вкупе с зав.№, в ВСУ пишут только на чехлах)..но то чехол а не колодка или заглушка-там номера о чем то другом.(я о фото 2011-14 годов)Часто БН меняют вот и не заморачиваются?*
> ...


*раньше он был Ми-24ВП БН34....вот где бы его найти*

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Примеры.
Возможно №29

UNO-882 18386 (бн 25).

UNO-884 БН09Ж

БН05Ж

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

У №25к первые две цифры зав.№ 26ххх

----------


## APKAH

> У №25к первые две цифры зав.№ 26ххх


ST даёт такой вариант:
Если №25 борт проходил ремонт в 2012 году, значит это он...если нет, то значит не он:



> 3532432826249
> Mi-24P	(not known)	Ukraine Army Avn	no reports	last overhaul completed 27aug12

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

вряд ли он проходил ремонт...обратите внимание на ПЗУ №25..их с Либерии не подкрашивали

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Может Вам удастся разобрать? первое фото ясно видно 26

второе я не могу разобрать.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

есть еще один свежий борт на 2012 год в 11-й бригаде-№27 тоже зав.№26..но там кажется другие цифры зав.№26304?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Впечатляют масштабы сохранения работоспособной авиатехники...

До АТО 12 или 13 год(без бумажки точно дату не помню) планировалось модернизировать 60 бортов...(т.е заменой двигателя на более мощный привести в несоответствие возможности двигателя,главного редуктора и трансмиссии).

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Вчера всплыл №03 7-го полка (это тот который 183)

----------


## APKAH

> есть еще один свежий борт на 2012 год в 11-й бригаде-№27 тоже зав.№26..но там кажется другие цифры зав.№26304?
> Может Вам удастся разобрать? первое фото ясно видно 26


Это гадание на кофейной гуще. Точно сказать нельзя, а вот ошибиться можно запросто. Проще дождаться более качественных фотографий где можно различить з/н или документальных данных из тендеров или других документов.




> Вчера всплыл №03 7-го полка (это тот который 183)


А фотография имеется?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> *11 бригада АА (в/ч А-1604)(Чернобаевка):*
> Ми-24П №02 (???)
> [/COLOR]


№02 в Севастополе

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Конечно.Яж не во сне их вижу:)
пейзаж опять калиновский?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

вчера в АТО вот это засветилось.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №нет (???), необходимо опознать
это скорей всего UNO-472...ловушки под хвостом.Таких в ВСУ наперечет...есть еще один приехал из Либерии 08.2012. ...сегодня точно скажу.

----------


## APKAH

> Конечно.Яж не во сне их вижу:)
> пейзаж опять калиновский?


Сложно сказать в каком он состоянии, возможно и не в лётном. Смущает правда что "Штурм-В" висит, вряд ли бы его повесили на вертолёт находящийся на консервации...а дата фотографии известна?




> вчера в АТО вот это засветилось.


Ссылка не работает...




> Ми-24П №нет (???), необходимо опознать
> это скорей всего UNO-472...ловушки под хвостом.Таких в ВСУ наперечет...есть еще один приехал из Либерии 08.2012. ...сегодня точно скажу.


Да, я тоже предполагаю что это недавно кого-то из ООНовский перекрасили.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Интересная особенность металлическая эмблема как у №15и №02

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Сложно сказать в каком он состоянии, возможно и не в лётном. Смущает правда что "Штурм-В" висит, вряд ли бы его повесили на вертолёт находящийся на консервации...а дата фотографии известна?
*Дата вчера.*

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

теперь вроде вставилось...это не по моей вине с сайтом что то

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Не вставляется картинка №03...пока поверьте на слово черные ПЗУ -это борт который попы восстанавливали...кроме борта "то чего не может быть"UNO-472...вроде только UN-182 ловушки в Либерии отрывали.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Вставилось-смотрите выше

----------


## Казанец

Уважаемые коллеги *APKAH* и *Gerald_Malcolm*, ещё раз обращаю ваше внимание на крайнюю желательность систематизации размещаемой вами интереснейшей информации в какой-то дополняемо-уточняемо табличной форме, иначе вся эта безусловно крайне интересная информация просто потонет и растворится в общем массиве темы. 12 страниц уже, а будет всё больше и больше, и общая картина вообще не воспринимаема. Где же ещё делать подобные вещи как не на Эр-Форсе?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Так вроде вся новая информация вносится в два заглавных поста?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Авиакон – Конотопский 535 АРЗ:
 Ми-8МТВ №70 (95237), борт 15 БТрА, судя по документам ГОЗ-2014 (как и два других), проходит КР на Авиаконе.
 Ми-8МТПБ №?? (95375), проходит КР на Авиаконе
 Ми-8МТПИ №?? (95142), проходит КР на Авиаконе
 Ми-24П №01 белый (16145), состояние не подтверждено.
*Немножко не так уважаемый APKAH.На Конотопе ТРИ Ми-24П...было. №01 №24 и № которого я не знаю....все три должны были в кратчайшие сроки передать в войска.Судя по №24 это было сделано.*

----------


## APKAH

> вчера в АТО вот это засветилось.
> Вложение 55387


Получается №61 уже восстановили после обстрела над Славянском (02.05.2014)...Введу его в реестр.




> Уважаемые коллеги *APKAH* и *Gerald_Malcolm*, ещё раз обращаю ваше внимание на крайнюю желательность систематизации размещаемой вами интереснейшей информации


Для этого эта ветка и создавалась, так как в интернете похожих тем много - но нет систематизации, поэтому в первом и втором посту детализированная информация о потерях и лётных бортах ВСУ.




> *На Конотопе ТРИ Ми-24П...было. №01 №24 и № которого я не знаю....все три должны были в кратчайшие сроки передать в войска. Судя по №24 это было сделано.*


По поводу №01 нет ни новых данных о его судьбе, ни фотографий этого года, правильно? Поэтому он и остаётся в реестре как "состояние не подтверждено". № которого вы не знаете - это вероятно тот, что с орлом? Так это борт был для иностранного заказчика.
Какие именно вертолёты были переданы в этом году ВСУ - сложно сказать, там может быть всё что угодно, т.к. на хранении в Авиаконе находились (находятся) c десяток Ми-24-ок...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Да я именно с орлом и имел ввиду уважаемый APKAH (к моему стыду)...но цифра три это не от меня а от руководства Украины...фото и видео 08-13 года никаких других бортов там не обнаруживают.(которые готовы но им требуется только небольшой ремонт).Может у Вас есть информация какая нить свежая?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №17 (???)
Геническ март 2014

На учениях в 19.04.2014.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №03 (???), замечен на стоянке в Калинове, состояние неподтверждено.
Он 7-го полка БН183Ж в 2010 после БН03Ж. Об этом говорит и значок полка (на втором фото которое я постил).

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №02 (???), неподтверждено, так как последний раз в полёте замечен в 2012 году.
В октябре 13-го

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24Р №23 (???), впоследствии перекрашен и получил другой б/н?
И фотография перекрашенного есть? Или хотя бы источник информации...если вас не затруднит.Правда очень интересно.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №нет (???), необходимо опознать
в подписи к фото *В окремій бригаді армійської авіації оперативного командування «Південь»* Т.е он из 11 бригады...как впрочем и оба кандидата.Один из них похоже в Африке  UNО-474 в 56 ОВЗ с ловушками под хвостом....фото-апрель 14-го.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-8МТ №90 (???), участник АТО
Сам себя и поправлю.Более свежее фото.

----------


## APKAH

> И фотография перекрашенного есть? Или хотя бы источник информации...если вас не затруднит.Правда очень интересно.


Да, в реестре он указан с фотографией. Добавил уточнения по датам. Вероятно Ми-24Р №23 ещё в 2012 году сменил расцветку и б/н:

Ми-24Р №23 (???), последний раз замечен 02.04.2012, впоследствии или отправлен в Африку или был перекрашен и получил другой б/н?

Ми-24П №23 (???), впервые в полёте замечен 26.09.2012.

Также небольшое пожелание: было бы хорошо растягивать информацию не на пять постов, а писать всё в одном посту - так удобнее читать  :Smile:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ничего не понял...Ми-24ХР(Р) где есть перекрашенный?По поводу растягивания-учту...буду по мере поступления редактировать один пост:)
Ми-24Р №23 (???), последний раз замечен 02.04.2012, впоследствии или отправлен в Африку или был перекрашен и получил другой б/н?
1.*Крайний раз в родной окраске(белой) замечен октябрь 13-го...скорей уж Ми-24П в Африку отправили.*

----------


## APKAH

> Ничего не понял...Ми-24ХР(Р) где есть перекрашенный?


Я не знаю перекрашивали ли его вообще, но наличие двух бортов с идентичным бортовым номером в бригаде исключено.




> *Крайний раз в родной окраске(белой) замечен октябрь 13-го...скорей уж Ми-24П в Африку отправили.*


Можно было бы и так подумать, но посмотрите на даты: Ми-24Р замечен в полетё в апреле 2012-го, а Ми-24П в сентябре 2012. Не факт что даты правильные. А можно фотографию Ми-24Р №23 в октябре 2013 года?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Та фотография которая висела у вас изначально ее датировка 10.2013...можно посмотреть в свойствах...да и как фоторепортаж с учений она шла за этой датой.если совсем точно 01.10.2013...если у вас в фото даты нет-могу скинуть с датой.
2. Ми-8МТВ №83 (94033)
*5 липня 2014 року*

Вроде бы сегодня в полете №03 засветился....но видно плохо...погожу пока выкладывать.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Получается №61 уже восстановили после обстрела над Славянском (02.05.2014)...Введу его в реестр.
> 
> По поводу №01 нет ни новых данных о его судьбе, ни фотографий этого года, правильно? Поэтому он и остаётся в реестре как "состояние не подтверждено". № которого вы не знаете - это вероятно тот, что с орлом? Так это борт был для иностранного заказчика.
> Какие именно вертолёты были переданы в этом году ВСУ - сложно сказать, там может быть всё что угодно, т.к. на хранении в Авиаконе находились (находятся) c десяток Ми-24-ок...


В "Крила Украини" дата размещения в сети  22 мая 2014.


http://www.krula.com.ua/news.php?category=1&id=1342

----------


## APKAH

> Та фотография которая висела у вас изначально ее датировка 10.2013...можно посмотреть в свойствах...да и как фоторепортаж с учений она шла за этой датой.если совсем точно 01.10.2013...если у вас в фото даты нет-могу скинуть с датой.


Да, было бы интересно увидеть, т.к. у меня в свойствах этого файла даты нет: вообще может у кого в запасниках есть ещё фотографии украинских Ми-24 №23?





> В "Крила Украини" дата размещения в сети  22 мая 2014.


Ага, значит он не перекрашен! Причём видно что это уже Ми-24ПУ-2! Только пока не понятно используется ли он ВСУ или Авиаконом?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Да, было бы интересно увидеть, т.к. у меня в свойствах этого файла даты нет: вообще может у кого в запасниках есть ещё фотографии украинских Ми-24 №23?


Пожалуйста 


Фото много но вот тот который вы запостили Ми-24П на фото только этот и попадался.
Осень 13-го из альбома срочника.

Кстати Ми-24П №23К у меня подписано как:*на Ровненском полигоне 29 апреля 2009 Ми-24 боевой вертолет.*

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ага, значит он не перекрашен! Причём видно что это уже Ми-24ПУ-2! Только пока не понятно используется ли он ВСУ или Авиаконом?


Есть фото с сайта Авиакона (в количестве аж целых 3 штук в окраске ВСУ)...но они если честно ни о чем...не могло быть там больше трех (включая и №01) у которых вот чуть чуть подремонтируем и полетит

----------


## APKAH

> Пожалуйста насколько я помню Ровно (если нужно будет проверю)


Вообще-то мы о Ми-24П №23 говорили, о его фотографиях и одинаковыми бортовыми номерами с Ми-24Р...не пойму откуда взялся №02...Или может вы не ту фотографию вставили? То что у фотографии №02 есть дата в названии файла это понятно, но в свойствах файла приведённой вами фотографии даты съёмки нет (на фотографиях оригиналах она есть - об этом я имел ввиду).
---------
по второй фотографии (белый Ми-24 с боку), сложно судить о ней, так как на ней нет бортового номера.




> Есть фото с сайта Авиакона (в количестве аж целых 3 штук в окраске ВСУ)...но они если честно ни о чем...не могло быть там больше трех (включая и №01) у которых вот чуть чуть подремонтируем и полетит


Вообще №01 был всегда заводской борт, Авиаконовский, для проведения своих испытаний по малой модернизации и т.д. К ВСУ борт не относился и как мы видим окраска у него осталась старая, как и 6 лет назад, думаю он не входит в число трёх Ми-24ПУ-1/2 переданных военным в этом году (если вообще их передали).

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Моя вина понадеялся на память,но в разговоре и №02 и №23 упоминались (посмотрите несколько постов выше)...но №23 точно осень 13-го....

----------


## APKAH

> но №23 точно осень 13-го....


А фотоподтверждение есть?  :Smile:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

мммммм фото срочника с газетой?кстати Ми-24П№23 фото не позднее 2009...есть даты размещения в сети и более ранние.
Пожалуй найду я вам сегодня подтверждение если не торопитесь.

----------


## APKAH

> мммммм фото срочника с газетой?кстати Ми-24П№23 фото не позднее 2009...есть даты размещения в сети и более ранние.


Да нет, возвращаюсь к посту #129:

Ми-24Р №23 (???), последний раз замечен 02.04.2012, впоследствии или отправлен в Африку или был перекрашен и получил другой б/н?

Ми-24П №23 (???), впервые в полёте замечен 26.09.2012.

Две фотографии (нажмите на бортовые номера выше и увидите фото) Ми-24 с бортовым номером №23: только один Ми-24Р (снят 02.04.2012), а другой Ми-24П (снят 26.09.2012). При этом вы указываете что борт №23 видели осенью 2013-го - вот в чём весь сыр-бор. Фотографии ранее апреля 2012-го нам не помогут.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Я и хочу найти место где я скачал...там должна быть дата размещения в сети...сделаю скрин...как подтверждение подойдет?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ми-24П №23 (???), впервые в полёте замечен 26.09.2012.
> 
> Две фотографии (нажмите на бортовые номера выше и увидите фото) Ми-24 с бортовым номером №23: только один Ми-24Р (снят 02.04.2012), а другой Ми-24П (снят 26.09.2012). При этом вы указываете что борт №23 видели осенью 2013-го - вот в чём весь сыр-бор. Фотографии ранее апреля 2012-го нам не помогут.


*Ми-24П фото 29 апреля 2009.*откуда данные что оно 2012года?
Фуф нашел.Вот дата размещения в сети.

не замазал лицо:(

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Нашелся на Авиаконе №12 дата размещения фото в сети 9 августа 2010 года.

И №03 над дорогой недалеко от нас. пункта. Счастье.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

61-й ремонт в полевых условиях для дальнейшей транспортировки.

----------


## Panda-9

23 июля 2014, 15:46 Киев признал потерю двух штурмовиков
 ВЗГЛЯД / Киев признал потерю двух штурмовиков

23 июля 2014, 16:25Луганские ополченцы сообщили об уничтожении еще двух украинских самолетов
 ВЗГЛЯД / Луганские ополченцы сообщили об уничтожении еще двух украинских самолетов

Одна из сбитых из ПЗРК СУ-25 силами ПВО ДНР с.Дмитровка 23.07.2014 - репортаж icorpus.ru - YouTube

----------


## APKAH

> [B]Ми-24П фото 29 апреля 2009.


То есть эта фотография по вашим данным с Ровненского полигона 29 апреля 2009. Что же, может и так.



> откуда данные что оно 2012года?


Я основывался на записи в реестре ST о том, что споттеры впервые увидели его 26.09.2012...а вторая фотография "Р" с известного ресурса.

Вообщем по Ми-24 №23 будем ждать новых новостей и более качественных фотографий.

Сегодня за день сбиты два Су-25 ВВС Украины, номера не известны. Оба лётчика успешно катапультировались. Предположительно в Кульбакино осталось около 10 лётных штурмовиков, а может и того меньше.

----------


## -=AMA=-

Один из сбитых СУ-25 силами ПВО ДНР с.Дмитровка 23.07.2014

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В нашем междусобойчике ссылку на который вам давали:) вроде грят что оне-Су-25 зеленые...по Ми-24П №23 есть подпись с ресурсом откуда взято(Image © Ukrainian Ministry of Defence)...но если честно я видел это же фото с датой размещения за 2008 год...только качеством хуже (как будто в дымке). Тут сложностей нет могу быстро найти и сделать скрин...нужно?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Номер?

----------


## APKAH

> только качеством хуже (как будто в дымке). Тут сложностей нет могу быстро найти и сделать скрин...нужно?


Нет, по №23 лучше пускай тема будет пока закрыта. Слишком много было постов, а результата ноль.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Судя по тому что первый 0...№01,02?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Не подскажите? Что за номера на парашюте?

----------


## APKAH

> Судя по тому что первый 0...№01,02?


На всех украинских Су-25 под слоями краски несколько бортовых номеров. Судя по этому и окраске данный тип скорее Су-25 (а не Су-25М1). Первый номер, по видимому белый бортовой начинающийся на двойку - №2Х, уже на него был нанесён тёмный бортовой, мне видится что это может быть №10...




> Не подскажите? Что за номера на парашюте?


К самолёту эти номера не относятся, а вот заводской номер самолёта можно найти на самом катапультируемом кресле. Судя по всему именно его и взяли ополченцы.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Это оно?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

А Вы на ФОРУМ ВЕРТОЛЕТЧИКОВ свой человек?

----------


## РВВАИУ

> Это оно?


Нет, разумеется. Это фрагмент плоскости крыла с гондолой тормозных щитков и фары.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Спасибо за столь развернутый ответ уважаемый РВВАИУ

----------


## APKAH

> Это оно?


Нет конечно. Фотографий кресла сбитых накануне я пока не видел. Если есть фотографии парашюта, то логично предположить что есть и фотографии кресла. Парашют без кресла не катапультируется, это одно звено :) Причём ополченцы как раз заявляли о находке кресла.




> А Вы на ФОРУМ ВЕРТОЛЕТЧИКОВ свой человек?


Нет. Но аккаунт там тоже есть.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

там есть пользователь с ником Верба...вот почему то мне кажется что некоторые вопросы по 7-му полку он мог бы прояснить...если захотел бы канешна.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*23.07.2014● Су-25 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
 Сбит выстрелом ПЗРК в р-не Саур-Могилы.

 23.07.2014● Су-25 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
 Сбит выстрелом ПЗРК в р-не Саур-Могилы.*
Украинцы дают два населенных пункта:Дмитровка и недалеко от Шахтерска...расстояние между упавшими 15 км.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

21.07.2014● Су-25М1 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
 Подбит под Луганском, по словам ополчения ушёл, оставляя за собой шлейф дыма. То есть на ближайший месяц самолёт выведен из строя, требуется ремонт.
*Military aviation UA утверждает что Су-25 был сбит и упал в районе Лисичанска (Луганская обл.).Новость от 23.07.2014. Ссылаются на информацию с передовой.Ресурс сильно сильно проукраинский.*

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №24 (???), недавно с Авиакона, где проходил модернизацию (?)
*№24 в хорошем качестве...ни Липы, ни Андроса....иии с номером*

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

14.07.2014● Ан-26 №19 (9710), 456 БТрА (в/ч А-1231)(Винница)
*Разве вторая цифра 9? ..или 6 или 0.*

----------


## dagger

Других вариантов кроме 19 нету исходя из наличных самолетов.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Поищи другой...снизу цифры видно что линия не прерывается...девяткой эта цифра быть не может...сам бы поискал но АН-26 не моя тема...для меня темный лес.Наверное надо тему будет создать по Анам...но у меня в копилке их меньше чем ноль

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

мож при растяжении картинки такое искажение? но на фото живого №19 "кружочек" на девятке загибается где то на середине-чуть выше середины.

----------


## Алеут

Двойное попадание в Ан-26/30:

Уничтожение самолета карателей - Труба зовёт - Интересный видеохостинг

Хотя... Может и монтаж.

----------


## APKAH

> 14.07.2014● Ан-26 №19 (9710), 456 БТрА (в/ч А-1231)(Винница)
> *Разве вторая цифра 9? ..или 6 или 0.*


Да, интересный момент. Но я сильно сомневаюсь что это может быть не №19...на украинских ресурсах "хоронили" именно его. Кстати в Виннице судя по сообщениям реестра ST, есть также Ан-26 №10. Окраска его неизвестна, ни одной фотографии его я не нашёл:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Я не думаю что украинцам выгодно давать точную информацию...даже скорее наоборот

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Двойное попадание в Ан-26/30:
> 
> Уничтожение самолета карателей - Труба зовёт - Интересный видеохостинг
> 
> Хотя... Может и монтаж.


Дым компьютерный. Небо компьютерно-синее. Да и вести любительскую камеру несколько минут башкой вверх, чтобы при этом объект съемки был всё время в центре кадра - не-ре-аль-но. Руки затекают и фокус прыгает. Это монтаж из какого-либо сима. Фигня полная...

----------


## APKAH

> мож при растяжении картинки такое искажение? но на фото живого №19 "кружочек" на девятке загибается где то на середине-чуть выше середины.


Думаю вопрос можно закрывать - это №19.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Да. вы правы можно закрывать.Зато подтверждение теперь железное:)

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Может пригодятся данные из тендеров украинского Минобороны
В/ч А2595 (Броды) 93883 (бн 61), 94239 (бн 62), 95218 (бн 64) - на осень 2011 ремонт двигателей и агрегатов
В/ч А2215 (Борисполь) капремонт в 2012 году с переоборудованием в вариант "салон" Ми-8МТВ 95237 (странно, но в этом году его снова капиталят)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Немного не в тему...У меня есть пара-тройка номеров Ми-8 в Африке...они кому нить интересны?

----------


## Алеут

> Дым компьютерный. Небо компьютерно-синее. Да и вести любительскую камеру несколько минут башкой вверх, чтобы при этом объект съемки был всё время в центре кадра - не-ре-аль-но. Руки затекают и фокус прыгает. Это монтаж из какого-либо сима. Фигня полная...


У меня были сомнения, сейчас они только усилились. Кстати, а людЯм ведь такое нравится. На ютюбе уже за 100 тыс. просмотров перевалило.  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 

Уничтожение самолета хунты крупным планом - YouTube

З.Ы. На 99%, это графика из какого-то творения студии Eagle Dynamics, к примеру Lock On'а.
На сим флейм прекращаю.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Немного не в тему...У меня есть пара-тройка номеров Ми-8 в Африке...они кому нить интересны?


Интересны любые номера

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

А есть соответствующий раздел? Могу сюда в один пост засунуть...если ссылку дадите могу в соответствующий раздел...только тема не в сфере моих интересов-проверять дублирую я информацию которая уже есть или нет мне бы не хотелось...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Не подскажите что это за место на аэродроме (Чернобаевка дата размещения фото в сети 2014 г.) что туда наряду со свежим №17 (справа) полумертвый №34(в центре) притащили?(слева №83) Интересна любая версия.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> А есть соответствующий раздел? Могу сюда в один пост засунуть...если ссылку дадите могу в соответствующий раздел...только тема не в сфере моих интересов-проверять дублирую я информацию которая уже есть или нет мне бы не хотелось...


Вот соответствующая ветка: http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...iinyh-nomerah/
Выверкой номеров не заморачивайтесь, заинтересованные коллеги, думая, сами все выверят и уточнят

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Тендер Минобороны Украины от 23.08.2010 
"Послуги з капітального ремонту авіаційної техніки спеціального призначення, вертольотів Мі-8МТ, МТВ, дообладнання за вимогами ООН та стандартів ІКАО"
Мі-8МТ, МТВ № 94619, 94453, 95298 до військової частини А1604 (смт Чорнобаївка), вертольоти Мі-8МТ № 93177, 94562 до військової частини А2595 (м. Броди), вертоліт Мі-8МТ № 93080 до військової частини А3913 (м. Н.Калинів).
Вертоліт Мі-8МТ № 94453 знаходиться в справному стані, в змозі виконати переліт на виробничі площі Виконавця силами Замовника, решта п’ять вертольотів Мі-8МТ, МТВ №№ 93080, 93177, 94562, 94619, 95228 знаходяться в несправному стані та потребують транспортування до місця ремонту силами та засобами Виконавця 
Победило в тендере ДП МОУ “Севастопольське авіаційне підприєсмство”

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

А про Ми-24 там ничего такого же нет?

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> А про Ми-24 там ничего такого же нет?


15.11.2010 послуги з капітального ремонту авіаційної техніки спеціального призначення вертольотів Мі-24П, дообладнання за вимогами ООН та стандартів ІКАО, комплектування технічної аптечки для виконання ремонту вертольотів у процесі експлуатації: вертольоти Мі-24П - 3 од 36,6 млн грн.  ДП МО України "Конотопський авіаремонтний завод "Авіакон"
17.10.2011 Військова частина А3913 Авіаційно-технічне майно та продовження міжремонтного строку служби для вертольотів типу Мі-24П № 20357, № 20724
07.11.2011 послуги з продовження ресурсних показників (продовження строку служби) авіаційним двигунам ТВЗ-117 та ДСУ Аі-9В: ТВЗ-117 для відновлення справності вертольотів Мі-24 №№12795(91), 18386(25), 25901(18), 25931(40), двигунам Аі-9В вертольотів Мі-24 №№26271(02), 10287(06), 18386(25), 12795(91), прострочений етап 26234(07), 25962(09) 249 тыс грн.
28.11.2011 Військова частина А3913 послуги з капітального ремонту та продовження міжремонтного строку служби для вертольотів типу Мі-24 883 тыс. грн. ДП МО України "Конотопський авіаремонтний завод "Авіакон"
20.08.2012 Військова частина А2595 послуги з виконання капітального ремонту втулки рульового гвинта 246-3904-000 з закупівлею комплекту лопатів рульового гвинта 1-ої категорії (для відновлення справності вертольота Мі-24Р №12795) 679 тыс. грн
27.08.2012 Військова частина А0215  завершення капітального ремонту вертольота Мі-24П №3532432826249 з дообладнанням реєстратором БУР-4-1 та продовженням призначеного терміну служби - 1 од. ДП "Конотопський авіаремонтний завод "Авіакон"
27.08.2012 послуги з капітального ремонту вертольотів типу Мі-24 з дообладнанням під вимоги ООН і стандартів ІКАО, капітального ремонту авіаційно-технічного майна технічної аптечки для забезпечення виконання ремонту вертольотів у процесі експлуатації. 79,1 млн грн. ДП "Конотопський авіаремонтний завод "Авіакон"
24.09.2012 Військова частина А3913 закупівля двох комплектів лопотей несучого гвинта 24-2700-00 (відновлення справності вертольотів Мі - 24 ВП) - 2 компл
18.11.2013 послуги з капітального ремонту 3 вертольотів типу Мі-24 з дообладнанням під вимоги ООН і стандарти ІКАО, капітального ремонту тавіаційно-технічного майна для забезпечення виконання ремонту вертольотів у процесі експлуатації 44,57 млн грн. ДП "Конотопський авіаремонтний завод "Авіакон"
06.2014 Капітальний ремонт вертольотів типу Мі-24 - планировали, но не провели?
14.07.2014 Капітальний ремонт вертольотів типу Мі-24 та дообладнання під вимоги ООН і стандарти ІКАО 74,19 млн грн. ДП "Конотопський авіаремонтний завод "Авіакон"

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Интересно...сделайте пожалуйста.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*№26271(02)*
Борт Плоходько

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*10287(06)*
Ми-24ВП №06 16БрАА активный участник АТО и живой до сих пор-сейчас получил один из 5 комплектов ЭВУ подаренных Конотопским заводом

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

07.11.2011 послуги з продовження ресурсних показників (продовження строку служби) авіаційним двигунам ТВЗ-117 та ДСУ Аі-9В: ТВЗ-117 для відновлення справності вертольотів Мі-24 №№12795(91), 18386(25), 25901(18), 25931(40), двигунам Аі-9В вертольотів Мі-24 №№26271(02), 10287(06), 18386(25), 12795(91), прострочений етап *26234(07)*, 25962(09) 249 тыс грн.
Интересный борт...у меня всего одно фото 13-года...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*27.08.2012 Воинская часть А0215 завершения капитального ремонта вертолета Ми-24П №3532432826249 с дооборудованием регистратором БУР-4-1 и продолжением назначенного срока службы - 1 ед. ГП "Конотопский авиаремонтный завод" Авиакон "*
Неужто на №15 или №14 кандидат появился?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*06.2014 Капітальний ремонт вертольотів типу Мі-24 - планировали, но не провели?*
А нельзя ли по подробней что это и где?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Еще раз большое спасибо.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Ми-8МТВ №24 (94861)*
в камуфляже.31.07.2014

http://www.krula.com.ua/news.php?category=1&id=1553

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Оживили перший Миг с Бельбеку.

----------


## Антоха

> Оживили перший Миг с Бельбеку.


получается, что не такие уж они были прострелянные и разграбленные, как о том писали некоторые СМИ. Ну и хорошо! я искренне рад за братьев украинцев и за лётчиков Севастопольской бригады!

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Вы такие выводы обо всех сделали по одному восстановленному самолету? Я к сожалению не знаю из какой вы страны...но,судя по украинским сайтам,РФ братской они не считают.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> *06.2014 Капітальний ремонт вертольотів типу Мі-24 - планировали, но не провели?*
> А нельзя ли по подробней что это и где?


В плане закупок МО Украины срок размещения заказа был июнь, но на сайте госзакупок именно этого тендера я не вижу

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Тендер МО Украины от 24.06.2013
Капітальний ремонт вертольота типу з дообладнанням під вимоги ООН і стандарти ІКАО:
Мі-8 № 93968, 95402 (м. Новий Калинів, Львівська обл.), 95353, 95235 (смт Чорнобаївка, Херсонська обл.). 
Победитель - ДП “Севастопольське авіаційне підприємство”

----------


## APKAH

> *№26271(02)*
> Борт Плоходько


А почему вы исключаете Чернобаевкий Ми-24П или есть какие-нибудь дополнительные сведения?




> *10287(06)*
> Ми-24ВП №06 16БрАА активный участник АТО и живой до сих пор-сейчас получил один из 5 комплектов ЭВУ подаренных Конотопским заводом


Меня смутил ранний заводской номер - эта серия (10ХХХ) выпускалась в 1978 году, Ми-24В. Но посмотрев заводские номера некоторых других известных Ми-24ВП, обнаружил сходства - то есть можно говорить о том что Ми-24ВП (выпуск с 1989 г.) переоборудовались из Ми-24В? Или им присваивались оставшиеся "пустые места" в неиспользованных номерах серии Ми-24В?...




> *26234(07)*
> Интересный борт...у меня всего одно фото 13-года...


Не факт что он живой, вероятно на хранении.

----------


## Йиржи

Добрый день уважаемые коллеги. Хочу спросить - что это за нашивка?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*А почему вы исключаете Чернобаевкий Ми-24П или есть какие-нибудь дополнительные сведения?*
Потому что весь список из 16 бригады.
*07.11.2011 послуги з продовження ресурсних показників (продовження строку служби) авіаційним двигунам ТВЗ-117 та ДСУ Аі-9В: ТВЗ-117 для відновлення справності вертольотів Мі-24 №№12795(91), 18386(25), 25901(18), 25931(40), двигунам Аі-9В вертольотів Мі-24 №№26271(02), 10287(06), 18386(25), 12795(91), прострочений етап 26234(07), 25962(09) 249 тыс грн.*
Весь без исключений.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Меня смутил ранний заводской номер - эта серия (10ХХХ) выпускалась в 1978 году, Ми-24В. Но посмотрев заводские номера некоторых других известных Ми-24ВП, обнаружил сходства - то есть можно говорить о том что Ми-24ВП (выпуск с 1989 г.) переоборудовались из Ми-24В? Или им присваивались оставшиеся "пустые места" в неиспользованных номерах серии Ми-24В?...*
Нормально сочетается с номерами "живых" Ми-24ВП из 7-го полка.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Не факт что он живой, вероятно на хранении.*
Не факт.Согласен...Когда говорил что у меня одно фото этого борта-немного слукавил...есть еще одно очень плохонькое 2011 года.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

На сайте
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Вы спрашивали про №26 11 бригады:APKAH (R) | 2014-07-15 22:34
*А точно ли он стал №26? Может кто-нибудь подтвердить?* Есть фото №26 в камуфляже с полосами распознавания...к сожалению с другого борта...это как то может помочь вам или нет?

----------


## APKAH

> *А точно ли он стал №26? Может кто-нибудь подтвердить?* Есть фото №26 в камуфляже с полосами распознавания...к сожалению с другого борта...это как то может помочь вам или нет?


Да, автор мне прислал фотографию с другого ракурса, это 26-ой 100%.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

А можно хоть одним глазком глянуть?

----------


## APKAH

> А можно хоть одним глазком глянуть?


Напишите в приват ваш мэйл, думаю завтра (пока не дома) перешлю часть фотографии для подтверждения.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

По №02 показалось неубедительно?

----------


## Panda-9

По идее, сегодняшний "Рейс" тоже должен быть отнесен к потерям авиатехники.
 ВЗГЛЯД / Ополченцы подбили украинский беспилотник под Шахтерском

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

этот?:)))))

----------


## Fencer

> Добрый день уважаемые коллеги. Хочу спросить - что это за нашивка?Вложение 55627


Йиржи,1-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилья беспилотных летательных аппаратов ВВС Новороссии.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

МіГ-29УБ, 82 синій, з Севастопольської бригади, літав сьогодні в Миколаєві

----------


## Йиржи

*fencer* огромное спасибо! Это очень интерессно.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

11 бригада АА (в/ч А-1604)(Чернобаевка):
 Ми-24П №02 (???), последний раз в полёте замечен 01.10.2013 в Ровно.
 Ми-24П №03 (???), замечен на стоянке в Калинове, состояние неподтверждено.
 Ми-24П №17 (???)
 Ми-24П №22 (???)
 Ми-24Р №23 (???), последний раз замечен 02.04.2012, впоследствии вероятно перекрашен и получил другой б/н?
 Ми-24П №23 (???), впервые в полёте замечен 26.09.2012.
 Ми-24П №25 (???)
 Ми-24П №26 (???)
 Ми-24П UNO-472 (???)
 Ми-24П №31 (???), вероятно на хранении.
 Ми-8МТ №65 (???), 12.05.2014 замечен в Геническе.
 Ми-8МТВ №83 (94033), замечен 05.07.2014.
 Ми-8МТВ №85 (94546)
 Ми-8МТВ-1 №87 (94838), не подтверждено.
 Ми-9 №89 (???)
 Ми-8МТ №90 (???), участник АТО, впоследствии, как и другие экс-ООНовские вертолёты перекрашен.
 Ми-8МТВ №92 (???), неподтверждено.
 Ми-8МТ №94 (???), замечен в мае над Славянском.
 Ми-8МТ №95 (???), неподтверждено.
*Добавьте №34 красный.
*

----------


## APKAH

Спасибо за дополнения! Обновлю первый пост на следующей неделе, пока нет возможности сделать это сегодня.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Да не за что.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

второй сбитый Су-25?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-8 БН57Ж в зоне АТО 01.08.2014...

----------


## Алеут

Видео сбитого Су-25.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№04 или 05

----------


## Panda-9

Сообщается, что вечером 2.08.2014 сбит еще один Су-25. Упал между Енакиево и Макеевкой.
 ВЗГЛЯД / Ополчение ДНР сбило еще один Су-25

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Ми-8МТ №64 (95218), на осень 2011-го проходил ремонт двигателей и агрегатов, состояние на 2014 г. не подтверждено.*
подтверждено
27 июля 2014 ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК.

----------


## Алеут

> этот?:)))))

----------


## Алеут

Кстати, а вот в этом видео с "Рейсом", со 2-ой минуты фигурирует уже какой-то другой номер:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Интересно...а есть реестр этих ЛА?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

02.07.2014● Су-25М1 №06 (10121), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
 Подбит в р-не Славянска выстрелом ПЗРК, сумел добраться до а/п Днепропетровск. При гашении скорости на предпосадочном снижении самолёт стало уводить в сторону, после чего лётчик принял решение катапультироваться. Самолёт упал в районе ВПП не причинив ущерба. Лётчик старший штурман 299 бригады Олександр Дякiв не пострадал.
фото пилота на фоне борта.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

10 марта 2010 Туполев Ту-143 (ВР-3) Кривой Рог - АТУ ГА Валерий Петров.jpg
еще один украинский...зав.№ должен быть 5-тизначным.
Ту-143 (ВР-3) Бортовой 424 sn *79231* Киев - Жуляны Алексей Демин 9 января 2012 (2).jpg

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Отдельный полк дистанционно-управляемых летательных аппаратов Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины* в плановом режиме осуществляет выполнение регламентных работ на беспилотных самолетах-разведчиках и проводит заправку беспилотных летательных аппаратов специальными жидкостями.

Об этом 4 апреля сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны Украины, передает Цензор.НЕТ.

Скорей всего.
*383-й отдельный полк дистанционно пилотируемых летательных аппаратов (Хмельницкий, ВР-3)*

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

еще один БН 736 синий *Р2383*
    
Может кто знает где место съемки?

Подпись к фото.
04.04.14 22:48 Минобороны впервые обнародовало фото украинских беспилотных самолетов-разведчиков. ФОТОрепортаж
Отдельный полк дистанционно-управляемых летательных аппаратов Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины в плановом режиме осуществляет выполнение регламентных работ на беспилотных самолетах-разведчиках и проводит заправку беспилотных летательных аппаратов специальными жидкостями.

Об этом 4 апреля сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны Украины, передает Цензор.НЕТ.

Организовано развертывание центра обработки информации, отработка приема сигнала телевизионной разведки и подготовка парашютных систем.
Совершенствуется полевое обучение военнослужащих подразделений части при развертывании позиционного района.

В полевых условиях проводятся занятия по развертыванию позиционного района, отработка элементов определения азимута полета самолета, осуществление пуска и работы по эвакуации беспилотных самолетов-разведчиков с места посадки.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№6 зав.№*85211*. фото 1996 года.

в 2010 году были живы *№609 синий* *№717 красный* *№404 синий*

Справка
ВВС Украины в 1992 году досталось от Советской Армии:
379-й отдельный полк дистанционно пилотируемых летательных аппаратов (Староконстантинов, на вооружении комплексы ВР-2);
*383-й отдельный полк дистанционно пилотируемых летательных аппаратов (Хмельницкий, ВР-3)*;
94-я отдельная эскадрилья беспилотных средств разведки (Харьков, ВР-2, расформирована в 1994 г.);
321-я отдельная эскадрилья беспилотных средств разведки (Рауховка, ВР-2);
4-я отдельная гвардейская эскадрилья беспилотных средств разведки (Дашев, ВР-2).

----------


## Йиржи

Вот интерессная ссылка:

Я из гондолы дирижабля... - Дневники 1 ОАЭ БПЛА ВВС Новороссии. Часть 3.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Ми-8МТ №64 (95218), на осень 2011-го проходил ремонт двигателей и агрегатов, состояние на 2014 г. не подтверждено.*
НА АВГУСТ 2012 ВПОЛНЕ СЕБЕ ЖИВЧИК...ДАТА СЪЕМКИ В СВОЙСТВАХ ФОТО.
Прыжки с парашютом в 95-й оаэмбр, август 2012-го года.jpg

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Тот шеврон,о котором вы спрашивали,насколько я понял из вашей же ссылки-сувенирный.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

МіГ-29 №17 з Севастопольської бригади.

----------


## Йиржи

Привет Gerald. Думаю что не сувенирная.

Делай, что должен - Короткое, рабочее. С днем рождения, авиация Новороссии.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Для наших дарителей мы подготовили несколько скромных нарукавных шевронов на память.*
Те, кто считает себя достойным, за получением оного обращайтесь в личку ко мне или Андрею. Рассылаться будет небыстро, но настойчиво :)
....хотя...все может быть

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №34 (???), состояние не известно, *в полёте замечен не был*, несмотря на то что имеет «полосы вторжения».
Не был это точно..но посмотрите на выхлопные патрубки...на них цвета побежалости а не ржвачина...как минимум движок у него крутили.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-8МТ №94 (???), замечен в мае над Славянском.
зав.№94243

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Возле Енакиево сбили истребитель МиГ-29 - Селезнев
Возле Енакиево сбили истребитель МиГ-29 - Селезнев - Korrespondent.net

----------


## Антоха

С третьей минуты становится понятно, что это действительно МиГ-29... более того... могу констатировать, что это борт 02 из Василькова

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Как определили? Журналист говорит о "креслах" и "пилотах"..есть мнение что это УБ в пикселе один из №№10, 85, 90, 99

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Как определили? Журналист говорит о "креслах" и "пилотах"..есть мнение что это УБ в пикселе один из №№10, 85, 90, 99


на спарках БВП не устанавливаются, а тут есть:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Спасибо...А каких тогда пилотов в плен взяли?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Спасибо...А каких тогда пилотов в плен взяли?


возможно просто "испорченный телефон". Где-то озвучивают "экипаж", а где-то "пилоты". Кроме того, вчера вроде еще в плен взяли пилотов Ми-8.
По 29-му, есть ощущение, что ПЗРК в правый двигатель прилетел...

----------


## Антоха

вот тут доказательство моей версии об идентификации самолёта http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/4...-8/#post110892

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

спасибо большое.Очень убедительно.можно воспользоваться вашими материалами?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

говорят это его последние минуты?

----------


## Антоха

пользуйтесь

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Спасибо большое.А вы уже разобрались к какой части он принадлежал?Или это еще в процессе?

----------


## APKAH

> вот тут доказательство моей версии об идентификации самолёта http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/4...-8/#post110892


Спасибо! Антон, а помимо двойки, какие ещё камуфлированные боевые Миг-29 есть на вооружении ВСУ? Мне известны ещё два:
Миг-29МУ1 №04 (???), вернули его из Крыма или ещё нет?
Миг-29 №53 белый (2960729047)

Также интересно, возможно вы знаете, те, кто в "цифре", все они прошли "малую модернизацию" до уровня Миг-29МУ1 или нет? Подвергались ли модернизации Миг-29УБ, если да, то какой им присвоен индекс? Миг-29УБ1М?




> Спасибо большое.А вы уже разобрались к какой части он принадлежал?Или это еще в процессе?


07.08.2014● Миг-29МУ1 №02 (2960729049), 40 БТА (в/ч А-1789)(Васильков)
Сбит выстрелом ПЗРК? Упал близ н.п. Розовка, лётчик катапультировался.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Это не Васильков- это Франковск. Серийный 2960729049 №02 Голубой, передан в 114 ИАп в 2012г вместе с 2960729047 №53, взамен №01, 07 отданных в Бельбек.*
Military aviation UA...правда потерли уже но тем не менее никто не опроверг.Уважаемый Антон в том обсуждении тоже участвовал.

----------


## APKAH

> *Это не Васильков- это Франковск. Серийный 2960729049 №02 Голубой, передан в 114 ИАп в 2012г вместе с 2960729047 №53, взамен №01, 07 отданных в Бельбек.*
> Military aviation UA...правда потерли уже но тем не менее никто не опроверг.Уважаемый Антон в том обсуждении тоже участвовал.


Я исходил из того, что борт был замечен не в И.Ф. а только в *Василькове*: в ноябре 2013-го, в апреле 2013-го, в августе 2012-го, в июне 2012-го - _Прибыли после капремонта из Львова. Блестят._

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

я ведь в данном случае как ретранслятор сработал...вроде сошлись на том что Ивано-Франковск.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Сбит выстрелом ПЗРК? Упал близ н.п. Розовка, лётчик катапультировался.*
Сбит 07.08.2014 в 19:40 Мск в р-не с.Ждановка в результате попадания ракеты ПЗРК в левый двигатель.
Координаты падения: 
- широта 48 9'31.26"С 
- долгота 38 9'44.93"В
Даж координаты дают

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

такая вот информация.
*У летчика этого МиГа позывной был "хх080" (в радиообмене). Пожар левого двигателя.*

----------


## Polikarpoff

> такая вот информация.
> *У летчика этого МиГа позывной был "хх080" (в радиообмене). Пожар левого двигателя.*


Судя по видео, разрушено сопло правого двигателя, а сопло левого выглядит цельным

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

ВВС Украины. Переговоры экипажа сбитого самолёта. 7 августа 2014г.

----------


## Антоха

> *Это не Васильков- это Франковск. Серийный 2960729049 №02 Голубой, передан в 114 ИАп в 2012г вместе с 2960729047 №53, взамен №01, 07 отданных в Бельбек.*
> Military aviation UA...правда потерли уже но тем не менее никто не опроверг.Уважаемый Антон в том обсуждении тоже участвовал.


информацию о передаче этого борта в Ивано-Франковск для постоянной эксплуатации не подтверждаю. Говорил со своим знакомым в Василькове. Он утверждает, что машина всегда числилась за ними. В начале года ею усиливали Севастопольскую бригаду (на время Олимпиады), потом она убыла в И-Ф в "долгосрочную командировку"... откуда уже не вернется

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Для полной ясности. На момент гибели она была "прикомандирована" к 114-я бригаде?

----------


## APKAH

> Для полной ясности. На момент гибели она была "прикомандирована" к 114-я бригаде?


С февраля 2014-го и на момент гибели борт был временно "прикомандирован" к специализированному центру боевой подготовки авиационных специалистов ВС Украины находящемуся на а/д Кульбакино (299 БТА), в смешанный состав которого с февраля/марта вошло много боеспособных типов ЛА из разных регионов, в том числе и Миг-29.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Т.е история точно такая как и с вертолетами.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Ми-24П №нет (???), необходимо опознать*
Он из командования «Юг» т.е. 11 бригады

----------


## APKAH

> *Ми-24П №нет (???), необходимо опознать*
> Он из командование «Юг» т.е. 11 бригады


Ну да, похоже на то...экс "ооновский" беленький, перекрасили как и другие, но только бортовой номер уже не нанесли...так что его опознать будет сложно, разве что заводской номер на чехлах или прочих местах засветится в будущем...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Нет...пропала такая традиция еще с №15..много фото его с пустыми чехлами.Вот у кого бы спросить где его так покрасили?

----------


## lindr

> 7 БТА (в/ч А-2502)(Староконстантинов):
>  Из них следует вычесть два Су-24М, один из которых в разбился 21.03.2014, второй подбит под Славянском 02.07.2014. Также на начало июля 4 Су-24М находились в ремонте на Николаеве (НАРП). По некоторым данным, боеспособных Су-24М (с ресурсом) в Староконстантинове на несколько машин больше, чем в приведённом списке.


Загляните сюда

http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...18/#post109569

----------


## APKAH

> Загляните сюда
> 
> http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...18/#post109569


Да, спасибо за напоминание, я видел этот список, но позабыл тогда внести недостающие з/н по 7.БРТА. Сейчас внесу несколько недостающих з/н в реестр о лётных бортах ВСУ.
-------------
Эти как я понимаю в 7 БТА №17 и №15 это те кто в лётном состоянии сегодня? Или это бортовые номера в Буялыке (511 орап), а нынешние не известны?



> 0315302	МР	№153	 08.12.83	СССР	29	47-й ОГвРАП с 5.12.88 511-й ОРАП бн 17, Украина, 7.БРТА
> 0115301	МР	№153	 06.06.83	СССР	26	455-й ИИАП с 23.05.88 47-й ОГвРАП с 5.12.88 511-й ОРАП бн 15, Украина


Мне видится странным что до сих пор в лётном состоянии с 1983 года находится первый Су-24МР #01-01...Или это действительно он?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Подтверждение.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Остальные вертушки, в/ч не определена:
 Ми-8СМБ-В №01 белый (???), впервые показан 24.04.2014.
 Ми-24П №нет (???), необходимо опознать
*Еще один Ми-24П*

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Подтверждение.


А вот что за цифры у него под БН?

----------


## APKAH

> А вот что за цифры у него под БН?


Посмотрите фотографию на первой странице, ещё живого борта - никаких цифр там не было, да и не наносится там ничего. Заводской подтверждён на кресле.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

11 бригада АА (в/ч А-1604)(Чернобаевка):

 Ми-8МТ №65 (???), 12.05.2014 замечен в Геническе.
 Ми-8МТВ №83 (94033), замечен 05.07.2014.
 Ми-8МТВ №85 (94546)
 Ми-8МТВ-1 №87 (94838), не подтверждено.
 Ми-9 №89 (???)
 Ми-8МТ №90 (???), участник АТО, впоследствии, как и другие экс-ООНовские вертолёты перекрашен.
 Ми-8МТВ №92 (???), неподтверждено.
 Ми-8МТ №94 (94243), 02.05.2014–над Славянском.
 Ми-8МТ №95 (???), неподтверждено.
 Ми-8МТВ UNO-863 (95236), на 2013-2014 года участник миссии в Конго;
*Нашел вот такой №97К...фото добавлена в сеть в январе 2014...к сожалению что либо добавить не могу...кроме предположения что он жив.*

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Остальные вертушки, в/ч не определена:
>  Ми-8СМБ-В №01 белый (???), впервые показан 24.04.2014.
>  Ми-24П №нет (???), необходимо опознать
> *Еще один Ми-24П*


Кстати окраска соответствует польским Ми-24

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№95Ж снято участником АТО, шла в серии фотографий с АТО,из альбома АТО.

----------


## APKAH

> Кстати окраска соответствует польским Ми-24


Окраска разная. К тому же в Польшу Ми-24П не поставлялся.



> №95Ж снято участником АТО, шла в серии фотографий с АТО,из альбома АТО.


Жаль нет фотографии в "полный рост". Предположу что борт или чугуевский или нацгвардейский...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

А кто нибудь знает БН вот этого?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Фотография есть в полный рост...но не вертолета а бойца:))) по ширине ничего не трогал...срезал только по голову...но если нужно лицо замажу-выложу.Забыл добавить...на фото житомирский десантник.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Окраска разная. К тому же в Польшу Ми-24П не поставлялся.


окраска не в Украинской традиции...скорее в польской.Я это имел ввиду.То что не поставлялись я знаю.

----------


## APKAH

> А кто нибудь знает БН вот этого?


Тут несколько вариантов его бортового номера, обсуждалось уже, сказать с уверенностью что за борт нельзя. Считаю что заморачиваться на этом не стоит, а просто дождаться новых фотографий с аэродрома Миргород или других мест.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

сейчас обсуждаем Су-27 "заработавшего" пожар двигателя 2 июня над Луганском...так вот "подранок" тож с фальшкабиной был.

----------


## AndyM

> Мне видится странным что до сих пор в лётном состоянии с 1983 года находится первый Су-24МР #01-01...Или это действительно он?


Да, 0115301

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Кстати окраска соответствует польским Ми-24


Насколько я помню, польские Ми-24 сейчас окрашены целиком в зеленый, без голубого пуза.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Каким конкретно соответствует я привел на фото.Если вы приведете мне пример кому конкретно на украине соответствует такой камуфляж-буду благодарен.Интересно кто его красил и по какому образцу.

----------


## Алеут

> Миг-29 №02 белый (???), замечен на ЛДАРЗ
> нашел вот такое фото подписано как *МиГ-29 9-12 # 02 2960518079* последнее зав номер?


Снято не на ЛДАРЗе, а в Ивано-Франковске (фото с геопривязкой). Да, заводской.
Вот мой пост месячной давности, там куча украинских бортов и там же ссылка на первоисточник: http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/4...-7/#post109904
Товарищ Антоха считает что информация из моего поста - это деза. Хотелось бы, чтобы он более развёрнуто изложил свою мысль, присовокупив к этому более-менее качественные фотографии, но он "набросил" и пока молчит. Ждём-с.

----------


## lindr

> MiG-29 9-13 №68 2960735321. Те що залишилось після крадіжки машин до Азербайджану


У 9-13 не было номеров на 35***, последние (уже СМТ это 34***)




> Хотелось бы, чтобы он более развёрнуто изложил свою мысль, присовокупив к этому более-менее качественные фотографии, но он "набросил" и пока молчит. Ждём-с.


Антон Павлов уже не первый год пишет второй том о МиГ-29, думаете он выложит в открытый доступ свои наработки? 
Зря ждете, ИМХО.

----------


## Алеут

> Антон Павлов уже не первый год пишет второй том о МиГ-29, думаете он выложит в открытый доступ свои наработки? 
> Зря ждете, ИМХО.


Не вчера родился. И тем не менее - сказал "А", говори "Б".

----------


## Алеут

> Миг-29 №02 белый (???), замечен на ЛДАРЗ
> нашел вот такое фото подписано как *МиГ-29 9-12 # 02 2960518079* последнее зав номер?
> Вложение 55940


Он же, на заднем плане.



Panoramio - Photo of Авіачастина (А 1349), Івано-Франківськ

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Тут несколько вариантов его бортового номера, обсуждалось уже, сказать с уверенностью что за борт нельзя. Считаю что заморачиваться на этом не стоит, а просто дождаться новых фотографий с аэродрома Миргород или других мест.


Можно и с уверенностью.№28С...не подскажите где это обсуждалось?Сам нашел...там и ответил.

----------


## APKAH

> Можно и с уверенностью.№28С...


Нет, нельзя. Су-27 №43 также в эксплуатации, все те же признаки:


Да и по сведениям с Миргорода, весной в связи с событиями в Крыму, ещё несколько бортов "подняли с хранения". Вполне возможно что среди них и борт №15:





> не подскажите где это обсуждалось?


ЕМНИП, на ветке "Су-27 история серий", весной этого года.

----------


## skydive

уважаемый Алеут, вся серия фото - абсолютная фальсификация, разоблаченная сразу после публикации: ни один зав. номер не совпадает с реальным, присутствует фотошоп, факты искажены (продажи, прежняя принадлежность и т.д.).

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Все таки можно.Извините сразу фото не выложил.Готовил чтоб видно было.Фото из того же источника что и ваши в ветке о Су-27.А какой части он принадлежит?...а то мож тоже в какой нить "длительной командировке"?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Нет, нельзя. Су-27 №43 также в эксплуатации, все те же признаки:
> 
> 
> Да и по сведениям с Миргорода, весной в связи с событиями в Крыму, ещё несколько бортов "подняли с хранения". Вполне возможно что среди них и борт №15:
> 
> 
> 
> ЕМНИП, на ветке "Су-27 история серий", весной этого года.


Пичалька...но над Луганском все же не №28 как в Краматорске а №27.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

А по поводу Ми-8 вынужденно посаженного 7-го августа что думаете?

----------


## Алеут

Рассказ о сбитом МиГе, взято из довольно известного ныне микроблога "Борисыча" пишущего из зоны БД. https://twitter.com/Borisich_glass 
Всё, как говорится, в духе конфликта на Донбассе. Опубликовано всего час назад, орфография и пунктуация автора сохранены.




> теперь... небольшая история про украинский МИГ... только Козыри закрепились в указанном месте.. было это с неделю почти назад..





> и так, МИГ, сбитый с неделю назад, как потом было заявлено украиной, БУКом..





> В момент появления мы были на блокпосту. Самолет прошел на такой малой высоте,что все просто охренели от наглости(тупости) летчиков.





> Когда "Герои" пошли на боевой раворот, их уже ждали 50 стволов автоматического оружия, и ни одного БУКа!!!!!!





> Ну где еще можно получить такую возможность - бесплатно пострелять по самолету? Настоящий мужской драйв!(с) Инженер.





> В общем заходят эти чудо-пилоты на боевой, наскоро выпускают несколько НУРСов,бахают из пушки в асфальт на перекрестке ..





> забегая вперед, скажу, что перекресток выглядел после приблизительно так..





> в общем, эти странные Козыри, вместо того, чтоб прятаться, встретили самолет шквальным огнем из, порядка, 50 стволов..слишком большая утка..





> Отстрелявшись, МИГ очень тяжело набирает высоту, и двигатель его заметно искрит... но он,уходит.. хоть все и надеются, что вернется еще раз!





> А через 15 минут раздается звонок  МИГ упал!





> Видели бы вы эти споры... один только Алтай выпустил в него из пулемета 53 бронебойных 7.62...и Макар полтинник...





> Январь и сейчас утверждает, что это был его самолет... ну а БУКов мы там не видели.. может они, конечно и были..но только свои, украинские..





> Не было никаких БУКов! Была куча обозленных Козырей с автоматическим оружием. И все! Летайте самолетами Укрфлота!

----------


## 13th

> Всё, как говорится, в духе конфликта на Донбассе.


Это уже скорее дух вьетнамских девушек-ополченок с СКС или иракских крестьян с охотничьими ружьями.

----------


## Алеут

> Это уже скорее дух вьетнамских девушек-ополченок с СКС или иракских крестьян с охотничьими ружьями.






Вообщем "слишком большая утка.."

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

выходит и ПЗРК никакого не было.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

А по этим двум можно что то сказать? Фото свежее от  8 июля 2014

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-8МТ №81Ж санитарный вертолет...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-8 №44Б

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-8 №60 белый?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Всё, как говорится, в духе конфликта на Донбассе.


А ведь это уже второй .

----------


## APKAH

> А по поводу Ми-8 вынужденно посаженного 7-го августа что думаете?


Фото и видео доказательств нет. Вероятно имел место обстрел вертолёта с минимальными повреждениями.  




> А по этим двум можно что то сказать? Фото свежее от  8 июля 2014


Первый вероятно Су-27П. Второй мне видится как Су-27УБ (более качественное фото).




> Ми-8 №44Б Ми-8 №60 белый?


Предполагаю что оба вертолёта из 16 бригады (Броды). У второго странное нанесение б/н - слишком кривое (может начали наносить фэйковые номера в полевых условиях?), мне видится он как №68, с характерной для бродского полка восьмёркой. Ну и конечно у обоих б/н жёлтого цвета.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Фото и видео доказательств нет. Вероятно имел место обстрел вертолёта с минимальными повреждениями.


Зато есть радиоперехват.То что он "машина ремонтопригодная берется под охрану, 1 тяжелый остальные легко."Что спрашивал то.Кандидатов всего два

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Предполагаю что оба вертолёта из 16 бригады (Броды). У второго странное нанесение б/н - слишком кривое (может начали наносить фэйковые номера в полевых условиях?), мне видится он как №68, с характерной для бродского полка восьмёркой. Ну и конечно у обоих б/н жёлтого цвета.


По кривезне цифр..это раскадровка погрешности могут быть как в форме так и цвете....впрочем и у 44 тоже.Спорить не буду.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Су-27 №27 (12910), неподтверждено.*
Су-27 №27 подбитый над Луганском.

----------


## OKA

Тут : Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety WikiBase > Geographical regions index > ASN Aviation Safety Database results  пишут , что ещё один МиГ-29 сбит.

ASN Aircraft accident 17-AUG-2014 MiG-29

В Киеве признали потерю : Украинский МиГ-29 сбит ночью в Луганской области - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Миг-29 №53 белый (2960729047) Сбит сегодня

----------


## OKA

Ещё один "пиксель"  



Фото отсюда : Spotters.Aero - Результат поиска

----------


## Антон

> Миг-29 №53 белый (2960729047) Сбит сегодня


Откуда фото обломков?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

militarizm: Сбитый МиГ-29, обломки, Луганская область, 17.08.2014



jerry24_it: Луганская область, 17.08.2014

Первоисточник по логотипу на фото искать нужно.

----------


## lindr

Мда.. неужели у ВСУ дела так плохи, что стали часто использовать МиГ-29 для работы по земле?

Судан таким же Макаром потерян МиГ-29СЭ, этот тип сильно уязвим при обстреле МЗА.

----------


## OKA

Судя по видео , полёт был не ночной (подпись-сбили в районе 5 утра) ,как писали в http://lifenews.ru/news/138530 .

----------


## APKAH

> Миг-29 №53 белый (2960729047) Сбит сегодня


Оба сбитых (№02 и №53) выпуска весны 1990 года. Оба в 2012 году прошли ремонт на ЛДАРЗе, получили одинаковый "цифровой" камуфляж. Только один вернулся в часть как Миг-29МУ1 (№02), а второй борт (№53) модернизацию как я понимаю не проходил и остался простым Миг-29 "9-13"?




> Мда.. неужели у ВСУ дела так плохи, что стали часто использовать МиГ-29 для работы по земле?


Очень может быть что рабочих штурмовиков, способных выполнять боевые задачи уже и не осталось. Известно точно, что потеряны 4 Су-25, а вот какое количество было повреждено в небе Донбасса, которые выдержали удар ракеты ПЗРК, но вернулись на базу. Таких подтверждено тоже 4 борта. Но если подсчитать все заявления ополчения о "попадании" ракетами ПЗРК по штурмовикам, то можно прибавлять ещё около 10 бортов (подтверждения которых из других источников я не нашёл, поэтому в базу не вносил).

Причём исходя из статьи, даже модернизированные Миг-29МУ1 не подходят для работы по земле.

----------


## lindr

> Причём исходя из статьи, даже модернизированные Миг-29МУ1 не подходят для работы по земле.


Вот это меня и удивило, зачем рисковать самыми лучшими по тех состоянию бортами ради решения в общем-то не основных их задач. Если бы старые борта с почти израсходованным ресурсом это еще было бы понятно.

----------


## Антоха

> Оба сбитых (№02 и №53) выпуска весны 1990 года. Оба в 2012 году прошли ремонт на ЛДАРЗе, получили одинаковый "цифровой" камуфляж. Только один вернулся в часть как Миг-29МУ1 (№02), а второй борт (№53) модернизацию как я понимаю не проходил и остался простым Миг-29 "9-13"?


Откуда информация, что 02 был модернизирован в МУ1? Мне известны лишь четыре украинских МУ1, это машины с б/н 03 синий, 04 белый, 11 синий и 29 синий.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Су-25М1 №04 (10276)
 Су-25М1 №05 (10285), сбит?*

Сбит кто то из этой пары.Сегодня появилось фото в сети которая позволяет определить что это точно не №05.

и фото наложенное на №04

----------


## APKAH

> Откуда информация, что 02 был модернизирован в МУ1? Мне известны лишь четыре украинских МУ1, это машины с б/н 03 синий, 04 белый, 11 синий и 29 синий.


Источник журнал "Взлёт" за октябрь 2012-го.

То есть опять много громких слов, а на деле получается модернизированных МУ1 всего 4 штуки на Украине? Три сдано в 2011 году, да один в 2012 году - и всё, на том модернизация заглохла? Проект модернизации по варианту Миг-29МУ2 так и остался на бумаге?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Очень может быть что рабочих штурмовиков, способных выполнять боевые задачи уже и не осталось.


Как косвенное подтверждение.На фотографиях подготовки к параду присутствуют четверки МиГ-29 и Су-27...а вот Су-25 нет ни одного фото.Четверку собрать не смогли?

----------


## lindr

> Как косвенное подтверждение.На фотографиях подготовки к параду присутствуют четверки МиГ-29 и Су-27...а вот Су-25 нет ни одного фото.Четверку собрать не смогли?


Не факт, может просто не посчитали возможным даже временно снять целых четыре борта с боевой работы.

----------


## lindr

> Откуда информация, что 02 был модернизирован в МУ1? Мне известны лишь четыре украинских МУ1, это машины с б/н 03 синий, 04 белый, 11 синий и 29 синий.


 б/н 03 синий - 2960729011

 11 синий - это 2960729002 ?

29 синий - 2960731217

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Не факт, может просто не посчитали возможным даже временно снять целых четыре борта с боевой работы.


Так я и сказал-*косвенное*

----------


## lindr

> Су-25 №01 (???)


Возможно 25508110266




> Су-25УБМ1 №62 (???)


38220123321




> Су-25 №27 (???)


25508106029




> Су-25М1 №41 (???)


25508106030

----------


## Антоха

> Источник журнал "Взлёт" за октябрь 2012-го.
> Вложение 56137


Эта статья мне знакома. В отношении борта N02 была допущена неточность.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-8МТ №65 (???), 12.05.2014 замечен в Геническе.
 Ми-8МТВ №83 (94033), замечен 05.07.2014.
 Ми-8МТВ №85 (94546)
 Ми-8МТВ-1 №87 (94838), не подтверждено.
 Ми-9 №89 (???)
 Ми-8МТ №90 (???), участник АТО, впоследствии, как и другие экс-ООНовские вертолёты перекрашен.
 Ми-8МТВ №92 (???), неподтверждено.
 Ми-8МТ №94 (94243), 02.05.2014–над Славянском.
 Ми-8МТ №95 (???), неподтверждено, состояние на 2014 неизвестно.
 Ми-8МТ №97 (???), неподтверждено, состояние на 2014 неизвестно.
 Ми-8МТВ UNO-863 (95236), на 2013-2014 года участник миссии в Конго;
№82К-санитарный.

----------


## adc

Вот такая вот статья попала на глаза, размещаю здесь, если не  в тему то можно удалить или перенести. 
По ссылке можно перейти и там есть ссылка на первоисточник. Вот она

http://www.jutarnji.hr/plan-sad-a-za...elice/1213433/

США предлагают передать все хорватские МИ-8 украинским карателям Несмотря на свои декларации о невмешательстве в гражданскую войну на Востоке Украины, НАТО продолжает оказывать военную помощь киевским властям. Кроме Венгрии, которая поставила Украине десятки танков Т-72, к передаче вооружений планирует присоединиться Хорватия. Как сообщает издание «Jutarnjilist», Хорватия возможно передаст Украине все свои 14 вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-1, которые будут использованы украинскими войсками против ополченцев. Взамен поставленных Украине МИ-8, хорватская армия должна получить американские вертолеты из армейского резерва. фото © bmpd.livejournal.com Идея с обменом вертолетов была предложена несколько месяцев назад хорватской стороной. На встрече с вице-президентом Джо Байденом обсуждалась возможность передачи Хорватии американских вертолетов Sikorsky UH-60. В настоящее время у Хорватии на вооружении имеется 14 Ми-8МТВ и 10 Ми-171Ш. В этом году ожидается подписание еще одного украино-хорватского контракта на ремонт шести вертолетов типа Ми-8. В случае заключения сделки уже отремонтированные бывшие хорватские вертолеты смогут вступить в бой на Востоке Украины уже в сентябре. По официальным данным, за время так называемой «АТО» украинские силовики потеряли 8 вертолетов. Ополченцами Донбасса были сбиты 4 вертолета Ми-24 и 4 вертолета Ми-8. Но точное число поврежденных вертолетов командованием украинских силовиков до сих пор так и не было названо. Известно, что за последние полтора месяца Вооруженные силы Украины не используют вертолеты при обстреле позиций армии Новороссии.
Читать далее: http://www.ukraina.ru/news/20140819/1010212269.html

----------


## lindr

Эту статью мы уже обсудили тут http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...-2/#post111315

Перевод фрагмента статьи мой.




> http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...-2/#post111315


Статью следовало почитать, пропущен важный момент.

 Ratno zrakoplovstvo ima 14 helikoptera Mi 8 MTV i deset helikoptera Mi 117 Sh. Prošle godine je potpisan ugovor o remontu šest helikoptera Mi 8. Četiri su završena, a radovi na dva još traju jer su dijelovi više od tri mjeseca bili blokirani u Sevastopolju.

 Ove godine bi trebao biti ugovoren remont dodatnih šest helikoptera 

...Военная авиация имеет 14 вертолетов Ми-8МТВ и десять вертолетов Ми-117Ш. В прошлом году был подписан договор на ремонт шести вертолетов Ми-8. Четыре готовы, работы по оставшимся двум только начались, поскольку запчасти к ним больше трех месяцев задерживались в Севастополе.

 В этом году ожидалось подписание договора на ремонт следующих шести вертолетов.




> То есть 6 машин уже на Украине. Из них 4 боеготовы.


Поправка на последнюю фразу: из неназванного источника следует, что ремонт осуществлялся выездными бригадами и Ми-8 Хорватию не покидали.

----------


## Антоха

К вопросу о ремонте и поставках вооружения Украине. Мне интересно, РСК МиГ и Военные самолеты Сухого продолжают продажу запчастей для МиГ-29 и Су-24/25/27 на авиаремонтные предприятия Львова, Одессы, Запорожья и т.д.? Если сотрудничество приостановлено, то мне кажется, что в ближайшей перспективе киевские власти не смогут продолжить использование хоть какой-то части своей авиации. Уверен, что запасы исправных и ремонтопригодных авиазапчастей с баз хранения и остстойников техники у них уже подходят к концу, вскоре нас ждет бесполетная зона над всей Украиной...

----------


## lindr

> К вопросу о ремонте и поставках вооружения Украине. Мне интересно, РСК МиГ и Военные самолеты Сухого продолжают продажу запчастей для МиГ-29 и Су-24/25/27 на авиаремонтные предприятия Львова, Одессы, Запорожья и т.д.? Если сотрудничество приостановлено, то мне кажется, что в ближайшей перспективе киевские власти не смогут продолжить использование хоть какой-то части своей авиации. Уверен, что запасы исправных и ремонтопригодных авиазапчастей с баз хранения и остстойников техники у них уже подходят к концу, вскоре нас ждет бесполетная зона над всей Украиной...


Все увы не так просто, Украинцы предпринимают усилия по закупке з\ч в третьих странах, даже выдают заказы на изготовление, например некоторые з/ч к вертолетам предполагается изготавливать в ЮАР. 

Кроме многое из номенклатуры изготавливается на Украине. Кроме того значительная часть  машин "нелетабельна" и находится на хранении, их можно каннибализировать.

А вот у нас могут скоро начаться проблемы двигателями для вертолетов (даже для российских двигателей компоненты закупались на Украине) с НСЦ "Сура" (чем ее заменить пока не ясно).

----------


## ПСП

А сколько сейчас в Укр.ВВС вертолётов UH-1 Ирокез (кроме этих четырёх) ???
Украина. Американские вертолеты в Украинских ВВС 15/07/14 - YouTube

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

это фальшивка вроде?..причем довольно старая?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> А сколько сейчас в Укр.ВВС вертолётов UH-1 Ирокез (кроме этих четырёх) ???
> Украина. Американские вертолеты в Украинских ВВС 15/07/14 - YouTube


Нисколько. Это чудеса компьютерной графики )) Город честный, мой Днепропетровск, стрекозы-нет.

----------


## APKAH

> К вопросу о ремонте и поставках вооружения Украине. Мне интересно, РСК МиГ и Военные самолеты Сухого продолжают продажу запчастей для МиГ-29 и Су-24/25/27 на авиаремонтные предприятия Львова, Одессы, Запорожья и т.д.?


В теории как минимум годик на своих резервах они ещё полетают. Правда если конфликт продолжится, то до нового года авиатехники попросту не останется, собъют или выработают ресурс. В данном случае на Украине скорее сами заводы ВПК быстрее прекратят существование чем ВСУ. Шансов на выживание у ВПК никаких, так что ликвидация данной структуры, вопрос ближайшего времени.




> А сколько сейчас в Укр.ВВС вертолётов UH-1 Ирокез (кроме этих четырёх) ???
> Украина. Американские вертолеты в Украинских ВВС 15/07/14 - YouTube


Это фэйк хорошего качества. Сам вначале повёлся, так как за два дня до появления данного видео в интернете, И.Стрелков и пресслужба ДНР заявляли, что в Днепропетровской области у н.п. Майское проходят испытания четыре американских боевых "Apache". Кто-то очень хотел что-бы все поверили в это профессионально изготовленное видео. А через два дня был сбит боинг и все об этом видео забыли.

----------


## Антоха

> В теории как минимум годик на своих резервах они ещё полетают. Правда если конфликт продолжится, то до нового года авиатехники попросту не останется, собъют или выработают ресурс. В данном случае на Украине скорее сами заводы ВПК быстрее прекратят существование чем ВСУ. Шансов на выживание у ВПК никаких, так что ликвидация данной структуры, вопрос ближайшего времени.


Либо как вариант, для кратковременного поддержания парка, могут купить у Молдавии, Венгрии или Румынии снятые с вооружения МиГ-29 под запчасти... свои запчасти (из резервов, Львова, Староконстантинова и Одессы) уйдут или уже ушли на восстановление дров вывезенных из Крыма, плюс самолетов гнивших в Ивано-Франковске. Не надо забывать про валютные заказы Украины по поставкам и ремонту МиГ-29 для Чада (минимум три машины из хранения) и Судана. Эта работа также требует опустошать складские запасы!

----------


## Антоха

> Все увы не так просто, Украинцы предпринимают усилия по закупке з\ч в третьих странах, даже выдают заказы на изготовление, например некоторые з/ч к вертолетам предполагается изготавливать в ЮАР.


Я про самолеты... На сколько я знаю, все где есть свои ремзаводы, включая Поляков и Белорусов, закупают основной спектр запчастей в России. Теже гидравлические стойки или пневматики к шасси делают только у нас.



> Кроме многое из номенклатуры изготавливается на Украине.


Что именно из ресурсных блоков/элементов конструкции/систем для МиГ-29 или Су-25 делают украинские предприятия ? РЛС и ракеты в расчет не берем.



> Кроме того значительная часть  машин "нелетабельна" и находится на хранении, их можно каннибализировать.


Про этих смотри выше. Думаю, что там не много чего осталось за 20 лет "хорошей" жизни.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Ми-8Т №87 (???)*
95197
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=77180
И кстати участник АТО -Краматорск 16 апреля.

----------


## AndyM

> Су-25М1 №41 (???) 
> 
> 25508106030


Нет, проверил:
25508110281

----------


## lindr

Да это тоже 41, скорее все же этот (25508110281) чем тот.

Посмотрю где у меня еще 25508106030 светился

----------


## adc

Вот такая информация, фото пока нет.

20.08.14 17:49 Сообщение корреспонднетов LifeNews

"Ополченцы сбили два вертолета Ми-24 под Луганском
Судьба пилотов украинских ВВС пока остается не известна.
Рядом с поселком Георгиевка представители армии Луганской Народной Республики сбили два вертолета Ми-24. Корреспонденты LifeNews уточняют информацию о произошедшем.
Ранее Минобороны Украины признало потерю в ходе силовой операции восьми боевых вертолетов – четырех ударных Ми-24 и четырех Ми-8. По данным ополченцев, они уничтожили еще два вертолета.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

неплохо бы подтверждение украинской стороны...в общем уже добавляют еще и штурмовик.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Су-25 завалили похоже...уже и в украинской прессе пошло

----------


## adc

> Су-25 завалили похоже...уже и в украинской прессе пошло


Луганские боевики сбили штурмовик вооруженных сил Украины Су-25.
Это в эфире канала 112 заявил спикер СНБО Андрей Лысенко.
Он заявил, что самолет сбили во время выполнения боевого задания.
"Он упал. Пока еще неизвестна судьба пилота", - рассказал Лысенко.
Как сообщало местное издание Іnformator.lg, самолет сбили в небе около Новосветловки около 18 часов.

Фото пока нет.

По вертолетам пишут, что один упал,  а второй совершил аварийную посадку

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Оцінка технічного стану літака Су-25 № 25508110277 з його відновленням (етап)
Термін поставки: до 26.11.2013р.
ДП "Запорізький державний авіаційний ремонтний завод "МіГремонт" - 118674 грн.*

Не подскажете о каком литаке речь идет?Его БН?

----------


## APKAH

> [B]Оцінка технічного стану літака Су-25 № 25508110277 з його відновленням (етап)
> Не подскажете о каком литаке речь идет?Его БН?


Тут пишут что это №33.
Кстати он в опубликованном гособоронзаказе Украины (июнь) на 2014 год был: _то есть он ещё на ЗАРЗе._



> Продление авиатехники:
> 1) Восстановительные работы на Су-25 №25508110277 – 581,5 тыс. гривен, Запорожский АРЗ «Миг-ремонт»

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

можно б было плюсануть раз 10-так и сделал бы.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

А откуда информация про модернизацию Су-25№№02,25

----------


## APKAH

> А откуда информация про модернизацию Су-25№№02,25


От одного из источников с украинской стороны. "Оттуда" интересные комментарии и замечания были не только по поводу Су-25.
---------------------
*Сводка за день*: _думаю с утра будем разглядыва обломки и думать какие машины были уничтожены. По поводу чем был сбит Су-25 точно не ясно, в СМИ пишут что "Самолет взорвался в небе от попадания боеприпаса", вот и думай что хочешь...Надеюсь в этих трёх случаях л/п лётный состав остался жив._

20.08.2014● Су-25 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
Сбит предположительно выстрелом РПГ (?) около 18:00 в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе и упал в районе с. Новосветловка. Лётчик успешно катапультировался. Ведутся его поиски. СНБО Украины подтвердило потерю борта. Ждём фотоподтверждения.

20.08.2014● Ми-24 №?? 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды):
Сбит выстрелом ПЗРК в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе. В ожидании подтверждения от СНБО Украины. Ждём фотоподтверждения.

20.08.2014● Ми-8 №?? 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды):
Подбит огнём стрелкового оружия в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР). Совершил аварийную посадку. В ожидании подтверждения от СНБО Украины.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

добавьте.
Настаивает человек.
1.Сегодня сбили су-24 мр...пилот жив,а штурман погиб

2.за су-25 я не знаю,но за су-24 это да,мне летчики из старкона сказали,пока говорят что самолет был сбит из бука

----------


## Казанец

> самолет был сбит из бука


Вот интересные какие-то процессы идут за кулисами. Я вообще-то думал, что буки не решатся использовать до обнародования результатов по Боингу (хотя давно пора бы сбивать всё что летает на всю глубину дальности С-400). Это с одной стороны. С другой стороны, буквально позавчера-вчера наши что-то уж очень настойчиво стали требовать информации о ходе расследования. В чём тут секрет?

----------


## APKAH

> добавьте.
> Настаивает человек.
> 1.Сегодня сбили су-24 мр...пилот жив,а штурман погиб
> 
> 2.за су-25 я не знаю,но за су-24 это да,мне летчики из старкона сказали,пока говорят что самолет был сбит из бука


Ну фотоподтверждения существования Бука у ополчения я так никогда и не видел, хоть militarizm и писал обратное. Да и И.Стрелков заявлял что ЗРК "Бук" у ополчения нет. По поводу Су-25 - было заявление о потере именно этой машины в эфире украинского канала 112. Пока украинской стороной он подтверждён. По поводу Су-24МР - будем ждать информацию.

Кстати товарищ *AndyK* известный специалист по самолёту Су-25, поэтому к его мнению по поводу штурмовиков считаю следует прислушиваться. Все бортовые и заводские номера украинских штурмовиков ему известны. По поводу того почему борт 6-ой серии отправлен на модернизацию, могу сказать что по изначальной информации все три Су-25 были отправлены на Запорожский завод, но не факт что все трое на модернизацию (исправлю в реестре). Кто-то возможно просто на ремонт или для продажи в Африку. Ведь в тот же Чад отправляли машины и более ранних серий и ничего, прокатило...

Про Африку вообще отдельная тема, экспортный потенциал у Су-25 хороший - только за последние 6 лет в такие страны как Экв. Гвинея, Чад, Конго, Ю.Судан, Нигер, Мали были поставлены украинские Су-25, так что ещё пяток лет и без войны бы их не осталось...
----------------------



> Я вообще-то думал, что буки не решатся использовать до обнародования результатов по Боингу. С другой стороны, буквально позавчера-вчера наши что-то уж очень настойчиво стали требовать информации о ходе расследования. В чём тут секрет?


Дело в том, что англичане изначально заявляли "да мы вам за 24 часа расшифруем", после получения ящиков, через день новости о боинге из западных СМИ пропали, раз и всё, ни слова. Мне самому интересно, целый месяц уже прошёл, но молчат, потому что "такое" обнародовать нельзя - придётся всем извиняться перед Россией и как то пытаться наказывать фашистскую хунту. Поэтому вариант один - официальная фальсификация переговоров в кабине. В итоге будет выглядеть так - точно не ясно кто сбил, но его сбили Буком и т.д. - тонкие намёки. По переговорам пилотов на докладе ООН будет всё "гладко", вот увидите.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Кстати товарищ AndyK известный специалист по самолёту Су-25, поэтому к его мнению по поводу штурмовиков считаю следует прислушиваться.*
Я ни разу не специалист (что в общем таки и не скрываю)...боюсь что своеобразная манера общения товарища и мое не очень долгое терпение помешают нам продуктивно общаться.Способов получения информации множество.

----------


## dagger

По вертолетам в известном ихнем форуме пишут такое - _"С вертушками правда. МИ-8 экипаж жив. МИ-24  ...пустили 4 ПЗРК... Парням - Вечного Полета!"_

----------


## lindr

> Кто-то возможно просто на ремонт или для продажи в Африку.


Только один из 6-ой серии Украины был продан: 25508106025 в Нигер.

----------


## APKAH

> Только один из 6-ой серии Украины был продан: 25508106025 в Нигер.


А почему бы ещё один такой в этом году не продать в Ю.Судан или в Мали? Так в ЧАД в ноябре 2010-го пятая серия уехала - 05009, 05011. В Конго в 2012 ушла аж четвёртая серия - 04018, 04025. А в 2009 году в Экв.Гвинею сбагрили совсем раритетные машины - 03001, 04017. Так что всё реально продать несмотря на года выпуска.

----------


## lindr

> А в 2009 году в Экв.Гвинею сбагрили совсем раритетные машины - 03001, 04017. Так что всё реально продать несмотря на года выпуска.


В Чад 03003, 03008, 04001, 04007, Конго 04018, так что не раритет. 

2-я, 3-я серия - 83, 6-я 7-я - 85, разница не велика.




> А почему бы ещё один такой в этом году не продать в Ю.Судан или в Мали?


Может и хотели но продаж не было, я об этом, под Мали 3-й, 4-й серии планировали до известных там событий.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

мои слухи верные оказались....

----------


## APKAH

> Может и хотели но продаж не было, я об этом, под Мали 3-й, 4-й серии планировали до известных там событий.


То есть в Мали штурмовики так и не поступили, а были проданы впоследствии в Нигер?

----------


## lindr

Или в Конго.

Я вам могу все известные Украинские проданные назвать 

25508103001 25508103003 25508103008 25508104001 25508104007 25508104017 25508104018 25508104025 25508105009 25508105011 25508105012 25508105016 25508105037 25508106025

38220110091 38220110101 38220113611 38220115075 38220128670 38220131327

----------


## Panda-9

Уже цитируют.
http://voicesevas.ru/news/yugo-vosto...-deystviy.html
но ссылки на источник не дают. Впрочем, отличия в списках есть. Не один в один. Но написание Ми*г*-29 (не Ми*Г*-29) позволяет предположить, что было взято за базу.

----------


## APKAH

> Или в Конго. Я вам могу все известные Украинские проданные назвать


Честно говоря даже не знал что они исключительно ранние серии в Африку продавали. В этом плане молодцы, в своё время так же избавились почти от всех Ми-24Д/В/К/Р, оставив себе наиболее свежие Ми-24П...




> Уже цитируют. но ссылки на источник не дают. Впрочем, отличия в списках есть. Не один в один. Но написание Ми*г*-29 (не Ми*Г*-29) позволяет предположить, что было взято за базу.


А ссылки на источник и нет. Было собрана вся информация со СМИ и различных ресурсов, не исключаю что и из нашего тоже. Но тем первый пост и отличается от таких вот бездарных журналистских сводок. По ихним данным потеряно аж 24 Су-25, это даже больше чем было лётных машин до войны :)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*20.08.2014● Су-24МР №??
 Сбит предположительно выстрелом РПГ (?) около 18:00 в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе и упал в районе с. Новосветловка. Лётчики катапультировались. Ведутся их поиски. По слухам лётчик жив, штурман погиб. СНБО Украины подтвердило потерю борта. Ждём фотоподтверждения.

 20.08.2014● Ми-24 №?? 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды):
 Сбит выстрелом ПЗРК в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе. В ожидании подтверждения от СНБО Украины. Ждём фотоподтверждения.

 20.08.2014● Ми-8 №?? 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды):
 Подбит огнём стрелкового оружия в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР). Совершил аварийную посадку. В ожидании подтверждения от СНБО Украины.*

Су-25 не рано убрали?
http://tsn.ua/ukrayina/perervaniy-po...ka-362435.html

----------


## APKAH

> Су-25 не рано убрали?


Думаю нет. В среду о потере Су-25 говорил по телевидению Лысенко (пресс-секретарь информационно-аналитического центра СНБО). А вчера поправил сам себя, что тип потерянного борта - Су-24М.

Ну и ссылка с сайта СНБО. Источник упоминал всё же что это был Су-24М*Р*..? По сбитым вертолётам пока всё тихо, никакой информации...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Источник ТРИ РАЗА упоминал что это МР и что штурман погиб...сообщения с интервалом часов 12....сказал что от пилотов инфа....и про Су-25 еще в первом сообщении сказал что про такой ничего не слышал

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

* По сбитым вертолётам пока всё тихо, никакой информации...*
Мое тут внимание на интересную деталь обратили.
"у нас *сегодня ночью* , минус два борта. Ми-8 - огонь с земли ( с экипажем нет связи), и МИ-24 - ПЗРК... взорвался в воздухе..." время отправки 22 часа. т.е вертолеты "умерли" в ночь с 19 на 20-е.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Признали гвинтокрил.
На Луганщине террористы сбили украинский вертолет, экипаж погиб. 

 Об этом на брифинге в пятницу сообщил представитель Информационно-аналитического центра СНБО Андрей Лысенко. 

 "20 августа в районе поселка Георгиевка Лутугинского района Луганской области во время выполнения боевого задания террористы сбили вертолет Ми-24, члены экипажа погибли", - сказал он. 

Лысенко отметил, что ранее в СНБО не сообщали об этом факте, чтобы можно было провести поисковую операцию и доставить тела летчиков. 

 Украинская правда
http://www.pravda.com.ua/rus/news/2014/08/22/7035524/

----------


## APKAH

Эвакуация раненых членов батальона "Донбасс" вблизи города Курахово Донецкой области. После тяжелых боёв под Иловайском раненых отправляют в Днепропетровск. Опубликовано на сайте ukrinform.ua 22.08.2014 в 19:40.

Засвечен неизвестный ранее Ми-8МТВ. Бортовой номер замазан, но спалились на иллюминаторе в салоне - это борт №78, также отчётливо видна эмблема 16 бригады (Броды) на двери  :Redface: 





А вот этот Ми-24П ещё предстоит определить:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

22 августа в Краматорске.

там же 19-го

судя по №26 пара из 11-й

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Ми-24П №нет (???), замечен 19.08.2014 в Краматорске, необходимо опознать.*
№26К 11-я бригада

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №нет (???), необходимо опознать, замечен ещё раз 22.08.2014 в Краматорске.
Сфотографирован через два дня после вертолета №26 11-й бригады...логично предположить что и он из этой части.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

лётчик-инструктор майор Олег Николаевич Бирюк,
капитан Родионов Антон Александрович

----------


## APKAH

Вот ещё мне подсказали, дополнение в реестр, новость которую мы пропустили: всё же 7-го действительно был сбит вертолёт:




> 07.08.2014● Ми-8 №??
> В 18:40 подбит огнём стрелкового оружия. Вертолёт совершал санитарный рейс, на борту находились раненые военнослужащие и медики. Экипаж совершил вынужденную посадку. Ранены три члена экипажа. По заявлению командования вертолёт подлежит восстановлению. Подтверждено СНБО.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

07.08.2014● Ми-8 №??
 В 18:40 подбит огнём стрелкового оружия. Вертолёт совершал санитарный рейс, на борту находились раненые военнослужащие и медики. Экипаж совершил вынужденную посадку. Ранены три члена экипажа. По заявлению командования вертолёт подлежит восстановлению. Подтверждено СНБО.
*Борт чернобаевский-второй пилот от полученных ран скончался *

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

местные жители говорят что трупы экипажа упавшего вертолета лежат рядом с обломками и сейчас....кого же тогда хоронили?или это другой вертолет?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Самое смешное у №26К номер не затерт

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Подходящий кандидат из 11-й...времени нет сопоставлять...может кто на вскидку определит БН?

----------


## APKAH

> Подходящий кандидат из 11-й...времени нет сопоставлять...может кто на вскидку определит БН?


Может это и №90...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Может это и №90...


У вертолетов с Чернобаевки почему то не принято писать модификацию...просто Ми-8 и у №90 и у вертолета с раненными написано именно так.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Вот ещё мне подсказали, дополнение в реестр, новость которую мы пропустили: всё же 7-го действительно был сбит вертолёт:


12.08.2014г. в зоне АТО ушел из жизни Герой Украины херсонец Дмитрий Арциленко. Он был вторым пилотом вертолета, который на прошлой неделе перевозил наших раненных солдат и был подбит. Пуля снайпера задела Дмитрия. Врачи боролись за его жизнь, но 12.08.2014г. его жизнь оборвалась. Слава Герою! И вечная память!

С радиосканнера.
30950 поисковый эш180, 027 передал машина ремонтопригодная берется под охрану, 1 тяжелый остальные легко.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-8МТ №30 (???), вероятно на хранении.
2 апреля 2014 года вполне себе живой.

----------


## APKAH

> 


Кстати а какие Ми-8 замечены с крестом? Помнится по фотографиям их всего два было (+ третий №30, фото которого вы привели). На №69 креста в этом году замечено не было:
На 2013, на 2014 год.

Есть ещё №62 с крестом (можно понять что он есть). То есть красный крест как я понимаю можно нанести по быстрому на любой борт...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

буду отвечать по одному.
№69 живой на 18 августа.

Авіатори гвардійці продовжують славні, бойові традиції своїх попередників під час виконання завдань в ході АТО | Міністерство оборони України

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> То есть красный крест как я понимаю можно нанести по быстрому на любой борт...


Фотографий и видео эвакуации раненных много-а вот крестов на санитарных бортах что то не видно.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№62 жив на 9-е августа.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

и 31 июля 2014 замечен похожий на №30 (может и №64) борт (обратите внимание на голубую втулку винта как на №30)
Из трех кандидатов два не подходят (замечены живыми после скорбной даты)....если крест обязательный атрибут остается №30...пока других с крестами я не видел.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Ми-24П №нет (???), необходимо опознать, вероятно перекрашенный «ооновский» из 11 бригады (Чернобаевка).
 Ми-24П №нет (???), необходимо опознать, замечен ещё раз 22.08.2014 в Краматорске, предположительно из 11 бригады (Чернобаевка).*
Есть еще третий.Там же  и тогда же...и вероятно из той же части.От похожего по камуфляжу борта отличается отсутствием ЭВУ и светло-зеленым обводом сверху ПЗУ.(похоже по тендеру никто в Африку не поехал)

П.С.
если это фото рейтер есть у кого нибудь в хорошем разрешении буду признателен если вы его выложите здесь.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

21.06.2014● Ми-8Т №29 (9788612), МЧСУ (в/ч А-0170)(Нежин)
цитата споттера.
Ми-9 зав. н. 9788612, после ремонта практически приведен к варианту Ми-8Т

----------


## APKAH

> и 31 июля 2014 замечен похожий на №30 (может и №64) борт (обратите внимание на голубую втулку винта как на №30)
> Из трех кандидатов два не подходят (замечены живыми после скорбной даты)....если крест обязательный атрибут остается №30...пока других с крестами я не видел.


Да, также склоняюсь что это скорее всего Ми-8МТ №30, доработанный под применение в АТО:





> Ми-9 зав. н. 9788612, после ремонта практически приведен к варианту Ми-8Т


Что и приведено в реестре - модификация именно Ми-8Т.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

видно плохо но вроде бы слева крест замазан.

И все таки пилот был с 11-й бригады....хотя это ни разу не доказательство...но номер 90 яб тоже не исключал..про крест по моему это для красного словца....тогда и №81 исключать нельзя.Вот он то точно санитарный нет пилонов -оружие подвешивать некуда....но он тоже 9 августа живой

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

К стиху прилагалась иллюстрация...вот правда я борт опознать не смог:(


Посвящается погибшему летчику 12.08.2014г. Диме Арциленко...
И всей чернобаевской групперовке в зоне АТО.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Вроде правильно определил живого.Ми-8МТ №48 (93080) окрестности Луганска, четверг, 21 Август 2014

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Из плана закупок украинского Мионобороны от 23 июля:
33.16.1. Ремонтування та технічне обслуговування повітряних і космічних літальних апаратів(відновлювальні роботи на літаку Су-25 No 25508110277) 
33.16.1. Ремонтування та технічне обслуговування повітряних і космічних літальних апаратів (відновлювальні роботи на літаку Су-25М1 No 25508110278)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Уважаемый Alexey_VVO...по номеру Су-25М1 No 25508110278 должна быть ссылка?Если должна то она не открывается:(

----------


## Виталий73

> ◙ *Потери авиатехники в ходе конфликта на юго-востоке Украины в 2014 году:*
> 20.08.2014● Ми-24 №??, 7 оп АА (А-3913)(Калинов)
> Сбит около 07:00 выстрелом ПЗРК (или ЗРК) на высоте 6 метров в районе пос. Георгиевка Лутугинского района (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе. Экипаж состоял из двух человек: лётчик-инструктор майор Олег Николаевич Бирюк и оператор капитан Родионов Антон Александрович погибли. Подтверждено СНБО Украины. В ожидании фотоподтверждения.
> Корректировки и дополнения приветствуются! Страница обновляется по мере поступления новых данных!


Вот данные по номеру данного борта (09 желтый) 
ASN Aircraft accident 20-AUG-2014 Mil Mi-24VP 09 YELLOW

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Уважаемый Alexey_VVO...по номеру Су-25М1 No 25508110278 должна быть ссылка?Если должна то она не открывается:(


Там ссылки нет. Вероятно, это издержки написания сообщений с планшета

----------


## APKAH

> Су-25М1 №03 (05015)


В реестре обнаружена явная ошибка, заводской номер этого модернизированного самолёта - 255081*10278*. Удалось проследить что неправильный з/н вбит на споттерс.нет, позже оттуда перекочевал в статью форумчанина militarizm о Су-25, оттуда в реестр о потерях.




> Вот данные по номеру данного борта (09 желтый) 
> ASN Aircraft accident 20-AUG-2014 Mil Mi-24VP 09 YELLOW


Это не подтверждено и уже обсуждалось. Хотите я вобью туда (aviation-safety) бортовой номер "109 yellow", поверите?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

23.07.2014● Су-25 №10?, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
 Около 12:30 сбит выстрелом ПЗРК в р-не Саур-Могилы, упал близ Шахтёрска (расстояние между упавшими около 15 км).
*зав.№03002
Конкретно этот борт был сбит над высотой 185,0 которая находится в 15,5 км западнее от Саур-могилы*

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

18.08.2014● Ми-8 №??, 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
 Подбит огнём стрелкового оружия в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР). Совершил аварийную посадку. По сообщениям в украинских соцсетях – экипаж жив и невредим. Официальных данных от СНБО не последовало.

 19.08.2014● Ми-8 №??, 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
 Сбит в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР). По сообщениям в украинских соцсетях – экипаж тот же, который был подбит 18.08.2014, пишут что «ребята попали в госпиталь - жить будут, насчёт летать - большой вопрос.» Официальных данных от СНБО не последовало.

 20.08.2014● Ми-24 №??, 7 оп АА (А-3913)(Калинов)
 Сбит около 07:00 выстрелом ПЗРК (или ЗРК) на высоте 6 метров в районе пос. Георгиевка Лутугинского района (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе. Экипаж состоял из двух человек: лётчик-инструктор майор Олег Николаевич Бирюк и оператор капитан Родионов Антон Александрович погибли. Подтверждено СНБО Украины. В ожидании фотоподтверждения.

От местных жителей Георгиевки.*Вертолёт упал за кладбищем ближе к улице Чкалова*...а вот о каком идет речь...учитывая что пилоты ,по их свидетельствам,лежат возле обломков....а пилотов Ми-24 вроде как похоронили.

----------


## BETEPAH

С утра, в ленте ВК, наткнулся на такое фото:
https://vk.com/wall-18060545_126344
https://pp.vk.me/c617116/v617116676/...I-GqygVd9Y.jpg

Что скажите?

----------


## APKAH

> Что скажите?


Ага, спасибо. Это №62 и похоже он были сбит 19-го:



> Ми-8МТ №62 (94239), 09.08.2014–в полёте близ Донецка.





> 19.08.2014● Ми-8 №??, 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
> Сбит в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР). По сообщениям в украинских соцсетях – экипаж тот же, который был подбит 18.08.2014, пишут что «ребята попали в госпиталь - жить будут, насчёт летать - большой вопрос.» Официальных данных от СНБО не последовало.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

не обманули ...с крестом. на центр населенного пункта не очень похоже значит там лежит другой

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Говорят №90 тоже живой ...когож 7-го то сбили?
* №90 красный, возит трупы и раненых на ХАЗ. Прошёл низко, удалось увидеть номер.*
дата пролета-22 августа, примерно в 16 часов
90-й отличается от всех, он темнее чем остальные. *И экипаж там видать новый*, летает низко, ходит "по железке"

Как косвенное подтверждение гибели штурмана Су-24МР:«Примерно полчаса назад (в 19:00 мск , 20 августа) ополченцы сбили украинский истребитель над Луганском», — заявили в штабе.

– Мы находимся у здания администрации ЛНР. Здесь буквально несколько минут назад мы наблюдали, как был сбит истребитель украинской армии. Самолет взорвался в небе от попадания боеприпаса. *Пилот* катапультировался, и мы видели, как *он* спустился на парашюте в район Новосветловки, – рассказал корреспондент LifeNews в Луганске....О пилоте в единственном числе.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Вот наш спор и завершен.14.04.2014

----------


## APKAH

> Вот наш спор и завершен.14.04.2014


Ну вот и прояснилось! Ми-24П №23 из реестра убираю, вероятно он отправился в Африку где сменил б/н. Поближе бы чернобаевский Ми-24Р рассмотреть. Думаю если его ещё не перекрасили, то перекрасят. Так как после скандала с "ООНовскими" вертолётами весной 2014-го, вертолёты с белой окраской больше не используются в зоне АТО. По крайней мере я не припомню.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Я это то фото в таком качестве случайно нашел:)в какой то статье о американском презике:)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№67 тоже живой. 27-го около Знаменки на подавлении бунта 5 батальона территориальной обороны Прикарпатья

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

С одного форума
Украина воевать закончила?

Помимо всяких боевых-военных тем надо и международные контракты выполнять. По сообщениям зарубежной прессы и по регистру ООН о поставках вооружений 3 (три) украинских Миг-29 поставлены этими весной-летом в Чад. Во исполнение контракта от 2009 года, что-то в этом роде.

 Самолеты - *два одноместных истребителя и спарка*, прошли модернизацию по требованиям заказчика на Львовском государственном авиационном ремонтном заводе, и переданы заказчику. *Все три машины были выделены из наличия ВВС*.

 Источники: Chad receiving MiG-29s | defenceWeb - юаровцы
Blog défense | Tchad : avec le MiG-29, l'armée entre dans le club des forces aériennes supersoniques | Jeuneafrique.com - le premier site d'information et d'actualité sur l'Afrique - французы

 И да, указывается, что экипажи и наземный персонал - украинцы.

----------


## skydive

> С одного форума
> Украина воевать закончила?
> 
> Помимо всяких боевых-военных тем надо и международные контракты выполнять. По сообщениям зарубежной прессы и по регистру ООН о поставках вооружений 3 (три) украинских Миг-29 поставлены этими весной-летом в Чад. Во исполнение контракта от 2009 года, что-то в этом роде.
> 
>  Самолеты - *два одноместных истребителя и спарка*, прошли модернизацию по требованиям заказчика на Львовском государственном авиационном ремонтном заводе, и переданы заказчику. *Все три машины были выделены из наличия ВВС*.
> 
>  Источники: Chad receiving MiG-29s | defenceWeb - юаровцы
> Blog défense | Tchad : avec le MiG-29, l'armée entre dans le club des forces aériennes supersoniques | Jeuneafrique.com - le premier site d'information et d'actualité sur l'Afrique - французы
> ...


согласно таможни, пока один. в апреле.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

По нынешним временам все равно много.А кого отдали из боевого состава известно?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Нашел вот такого №09 ..это уже 4-й перекрашенный.Я думал что это Ми-24П №09 16-й бригады...но как мне справедливо указал мой друг и соратник у этих 9-к ловушки размещены по разному.Отсюда вопрос.Технически,во время ремонта,перестановка ловушек сложная задача?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№17 -3-й реанимированный борт с Бельбека.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

А какой части принадлежит вот этот?Я найти не могу:(

----------


## APKAH

> Нашел вот такого №09 ..это уже 4-й перекрашенный.Я думал что это Ми-24П №09 16-й бригады...но как мне справедливо указал мой друг и соратник у этих 9-к ловушки размещены по разному.Отсюда вопрос.Технически,во время ремонта,перестановка ловушек сложная задача?


Не знаю. Бортовой на иллюминаторе вроде видно... Думаю ничего сложного в снятии ловушек нет. Тем более на Авиаконе (Конотопский АРЗ) где ему предположительно помимо замены ловушек ещё и "адрос" поставили и перекрасили.




> А какой части принадлежит вот этот?Я найти не могу:(





> *Гвардейская авиационная база НГУ (в/ч А-2269)(Александрия):* 
> Ми-8МТ №24 (94616), замечен в апреле в р-не Краматорска.

----------


## skydive

не из боевого. после ремонта на лгарз.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Не знаю. Бортовой на иллюминаторе вроде видно... Думаю ничего сложного в снятии ловушек нет. Тем более на Авиаконе (Конотопский АРЗ) где ему предположительно помимо замены ловушек ещё и "адрос" поставили и перекрасили.


мммм если он был на Авиаконе то должны быть документы...номер №09 известен....

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> ещё и "адрос" поставили и перекрасили.


Читая украинские форумы у меня сложилось ощущение что "адросов" на Украине нет в товарных количествах....

----------


## APKAH

> Читая украинские форумы у меня сложилось ощущение что "адросов" на Украине нет в товарных количествах....


Станция оптико-электронного подавления "Адрос" находится в серийном производстве уже много лет, производится на киевском предприятии "Андрон", поэтому вряд ли возникнут сложности.
Другое дело проблемы двигателестроительного "Мотор-сич" - помимо остановки сотрудничества с РФ, ещё и в Лугаске остался завод по пр-ву лопаток для турбин...а в харькове вообще беда - бронетанковому ХКБМ дали заказ, а он не в состоянии больше выпускать ни БТРы, ни танки - всё это даже не из-за разрыва контактов с РФ, а из-за потери металлургического завода в ДНР, симферопольского электротехнического "Фиолент" и феодосийского оптического завода (Крым), который выпускал прицелы, различные приборы и комплектующие для пр-ва бронемашин...это не говоря уже о том что никто на предприятии не хочет собирать танки и БТР для убийства своих соседей...

Так что украинскому ВПК осталось жить ещё чуть-чуть.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Станция оптико-электронного подавления "Адрос" находится в серийном производстве уже много лет, производится на киевском предприятии "Андрон", поэтому вряд ли возникнут сложности.


Пусть будет так.Свои слова прям щас ничем подтвердить не могу а искать лень ,если честно.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Вроде такого не было №59Ж...я по крайней мере не увидел...на заднем плане кто то из пары 64Ж-30С?

----------


## Алеут

21.07.2014● Су-25М1 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино) - борт всё-таки сбит, ибо лётчик - подполковник, комэска Шевцов Юрий Сергеевич, - катапультировался. Почти месяц шёл к своим (!!!), но 18.08 попался. 

Есть конечно сомнения, но приводятся данные по лётчику и на допросе от него получен небольшой список л/с 299-й бригады:




> В ходе допроса установлена личность пилота — подполковник Шевцов Юрий Сергеевич, 12.02.1982 года рождения, уроженец г. Горловка, Донецкой области, проживает в общежитии военного городка по адресу г. Николаев, ул. Аэродромная, командир эскадрильи 299 бригады тактической авиации Украины, наносившей авиаудары по Донбассу, с местом дислокации в городе Николаев.
> 
> Также, Шевцов Юрий Сергеевич сообщил имена, звания и должности 13-и своих сослуживцев:
> 1 Полковник Командир бригады Помогайло Владимир Анатольевич
> 
> 
> 2 Полковник Зам. ком. бригады Самойлов Сергей Анатольевич
> 3 Подполковник Зам по летной работе Волков Виталий Петрович
> 4 Подполковник Старший штурман Дякив Александр Юрьевич
> ...






29.08.14 Интервью с пленным подполковником, пилотом сбитого самолета СУ-25 над Мариновкой. | The Crimea Times

Если что, Шевцов в 2009 г. был капитаном и комзвена, то есть персонаж не выдуманный:

Николаевские летчики совершили 22 вылета на Су-25&nbsp;и Л-39 | НикВести — Новости Николаева

----------


## adc

Вот такая новость.
Сбито 4 Су - 25. Украина признала один на 29 августа.

Первые два самолёта были сбиты под селом Новокатериновка Старобешевского района при попытке нанесения авиаудара по позициям ополченцев. Другие два были сбиты у населённых пунктов Войково под Харцызском и Мережки Амвросиевского района, говорится в сообщении».
К вечеру  был признан сбитым один Cу-25:
«Сегодня утром, 29 августа, после выполнения задания по уничтожению техники и живой силы террористов, российским зенитно-ракетным комплексом был сбит самолет Су-25. Летчик катапультировался и через полтора часа уже был в одном из подразделений Национальной гвардии Украины. Летчик невредим и сейчас направляется к месту дислокации воинской части, где проходит службу. Пресс-центр АТО уполномочен заявить, что распространенная террористами информация о четырех сбитых самолетах ВС Украины не соответствует действительности и является целенаправленной ложью кремлевской пропаганды».

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Украинцы признали один Су-25....а когда второй признали? И,по неофициальным данным,сбит Ан над Иловайском....причем есть свидетельства с обеих сторон

----------


## APKAH

> Украинцы признали один Су-25....а когда второй признали? И,по неофициальным данным,сбит Ан над Иловайском....причем есть свидетельства с обеих сторон


Ну что же - подождём...в очередной раз, опять же, хотелось бы, что бы весь лётный состав удачно покинул свои машины....

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

С сушки покинул над территорией контролируемой нацгвардией и уже в части...по Ану не знаю.

----------


## Катерина

> С одного форума
> Украина воевать закончила?
> 
> Помимо всяких боевых-военных тем надо и международные контракты выполнять. По сообщениям зарубежной прессы и по регистру ООН о поставках вооружений 3 (три) украинских Миг-29 поставлены этими весной-летом в Чад. Во исполнение контракта от 2009 года, что-то в этом роде.
> 
>  Самолеты - *два одноместных истребителя и спарка*, прошли модернизацию по требованиям заказчика на Львовском государственном авиационном ремонтном заводе, и переданы заказчику. *Все три машины были выделены из наличия ВВС*.
> 
>  Источники: Chad receiving MiG-29s | defenceWeb - юаровцы
> Blog défense | Tchad : avec le MiG-29, l'armée entre dans le club des forces aériennes supersoniques | Jeuneafrique.com - le premier site d'information et d'actualité sur l'Afrique - французы
> ...


   Да, это я писала на украинском авиафоруме. Там эту ветку потерли в сторону большей "перемоги", ибо непонятно панам каким образом ударные самолеты, которых по пальцам рук пересчитать можно на Украине, продаются куда-то в Чад.

 Все три самолета готовы на экспорт. Фактически, передан одноместный Миг-29 б/н ТТ-ОАР. Спарка и ещё один одноместный задержались для устранения недостатков по требованию чадской стороны. Уйдут в ближайшее время, если уже не покинули ЛГАРЗ. 

  Все три машины - из наличия ВВС. Как только чадцы, до исхода года дадут по ним информацию в регистр ООН по экспорту вооружений, станут известны серийные номера машин.

----------


## Катерина

Серийные номера хорватских МИ-8Т/МТВ-1 нужны? Есть данные, что хорваты могут, под нажимом "друзей", избавиться от этого хламья (штук 10 летнопригодных не новее середины 1990-х), оставив себе 10 новых Ми-171Ш и закупив еврокоптеры.

  Эти машины направят (могут) в ВСУ для покрытия потерь.

----------


## dagger

Катерина, будьте добры номера хорватских Ми-8. Если здесь не в тему, то зайдите к нам на Милитаризм -> Закупка Украиной авиатехники  - я создал специальную тему по закупкам Украиной авиатехники.
Там Вас не сотрут, обещаю как главный.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Серийные номера хорватских МИ-8Т/МТВ-1 нужны? Есть данные, что хорваты могут, под нажимом "друзей", избавиться от этого хламья (штук 10 летнопригодных не новее середины 1990-х), оставив себе 10 новых Ми-171Ш и закупив еврокоптеры.
> 
>   Эти машины направят (могут) в ВСУ для покрытия потерь.


очень интересно посмотреть.

----------


## lindr

> Все три самолета готовы на экспорт. Фактически, передан одноместный Миг-29 б/н ТТ-ОАР. Спарка и ещё один одноместный задержались для устранения недостатков по требованию чадской стороны. Уйдут в ближайшее время, если уже не покинули ЛГАРЗ. 
> 
>  Все три машины - из наличия ВВС. Как только чадцы, до исхода года дадут по ним информацию в регистр ООН по экспорту вооружений, станут известны серийные номера машин.


Катерина, расскажите пожалуйста как из сайта регистра ООН получить зав. номера.

Пример: UN-Register




> Серийные номера хорватских МИ-8Т/МТВ-1 нужны? Есть данные, что хорваты могут, под нажимом "друзей", избавиться от этого хламья (штук 10 летнопригодных не новее середины 1990-х), оставив себе 10 новых Ми-171Ш и закупив еврокоптеры.


4 отремонтированы 2 в процессе, 6 требуют ремонта, писал тут http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...15/#post111315

Туда же положите Зав. номера пожалуйста.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Нацгвардія України презентувала вертольоти для евакуації поранених, аналогів яких у світі поки немає.
бортовой UR-HLT

----------


## APKAH

Ещё один труп бродской восьмёрки, сбитой 18-го или 19-го числа...пока сложно сказать что это за борт...




> 18.08.2014● Ми-8 №??, 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
> Подбит огнём стрелкового оружия в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР). Совершил аварийную посадку. По сообщениям в украинских соцсетях – экипаж жив и невредим. Официальных данных от СНБО не последовало.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

ул Чкалова рядом с кладбищем...ГУВ на пилоне..похоже №64..нет не он

----------


## Катерина

> Катерина, будьте добры номера хорватских Ми-8. Если здесь не в тему, то зайдите к нам на Милитаризм -> Закупка Украиной авиатехники  - я создал специальную тему по закупкам Украиной авиатехники.
> Там Вас не сотрут, обещаю как главный.


Пожалуйста:

   Ми-8ПС-11    Svety Nikola      ?            хорватский бортовой Н-274;
   Ми-8Т                             99254272 
   Ми-8ПС                            10662
   Ми-8МТВ-1                        95978
   -//-                                  95969
   -//-                                  95968
   -//-                                   95867
   -//-               Svety Duje          ?                      H-204
   -//-                                  95966
   -//-              Svety Vlaho         ?                         ?         
    -//-            Svety Donat    96053
    -//-                                 96054
    -//-                                 96055
    Ми-171-В                         Н-215
    Ми-8МТВ-1                       95987
    -//-                                  95935
    -//-                                  95987


     По регистру ООН, вы смотрите обычный вход. Не служебный.

----------


## APKAH

> 


Ми-8МТ №64 отпадает, кстати похож на №59 борт...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ми-8МТ №64 отпадает, кстати похож на №59 борт...


нужен левый борт Ми-8МТ №59 снят с правого...из 7-го полка у меня нет левого №40

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Спасибо! Антон, а помимо двойки, какие ещё камуфлированные боевые Миг-29 есть на вооружении ВСУ? Мне известны ещё два:
> Миг-29МУ1 №04 (???), вернули его из Крыма или ещё нет?


У него номер белый или синий? если белый то заводской №29036

----------


## skydive

> Нацгвардія України презентувала вертольоти для евакуації поранених, аналогів яких у світі поки немає.
> бортовой UR-HLT


а это "выцарапанный" мвд-шниками у "украинских вертолетов" борт (старенький 93512)

----------


## adc

01.09.14 11:19 Сообщение РИА Новости

Ополченцам удалось сбить украинский истребитель Су-27 у населённого пункта Мережки. Об этом РИА Новости сообщили в штабе ополчения Донецкой народной республики.
«Ополченцы заявляют, что сбили силами ПВО в районе населённого пункта Мережки самолет Су-27», - заявили в штабе.

----------


## Катерина

> а это "выцарапанный" мвд-шниками у "украинских вертолетов" борт (старенький 93512)


Это каких же лет он выпуска? А в ролике Нацигвардии ещё сообщается, что компоновке машины нет равных .... в мире))

----------


## lindr

> Это каких же лет он выпуска? А в ролике Нацигвардии ещё сообщается, что компоновке машины нет равных .... в мире))


1983 года выпуска

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> а это "выцарапанный" мвд-шниками у "украинских вертолетов" борт (старенький 93512)


и судя по форме стакана первый замеченный с адросом

----------


## skydive

ну, "адрос", "укр. вертолеты" прилепили, чтобы у них не забирали остальные двадцать "вертушек" :)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ми-8 №60 белый?
> Вложение 56091


Сам себя и поправлю...скорее всего он

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Нашел вот такого №09 ..это уже 4-й перекрашенный.Я думал что это Ми-24П №09 16-й бригады...но как мне справедливо указал мой друг и соратник у этих 9-к ловушки размещены по разному.Отсюда вопрос.Технически,во время ремонта,перестановка ловушек сложная задача?
> Вложение 56979


Сам себя и поправлю..не №09

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№59 ветеран выходит

----------


## APKAH

> А в ролике Нацигвардии ещё сообщается, что компоновке машины нет равных .... в мире))


С ноября 2012-го борт был выставлен на сдачу в аренду. Осенью прошлого года прошёл модернизацию и переоборудование в вариант Ми-8МТВ-1 на Севастопольском АРЗ для гражданской компании "Украинские вертолёты", как видим на прошлой неделе им пришлось пропиариться и отдать его обратно авиации ВВ МВД (ныне НацГвардия) - возможно за такой подарок  несколько вертолётов находящихся в аренде у компании командованию нацгвардейцев пришлось просто подарить.

----------


## Panda-9

Вчера в вечерних новостях по "России 1" был репортаж из аэропорта Луганска. Там на стоянке заметил около пяти разбитых Ан-2. По идее, эти машины тоже в реестр потерь должны попасть.

----------


## APKAH

> Вчера в вечерних новостях по "России 1" был репортаж из аэропорта Луганска. Там на стоянке заметил около пяти разбитых Ан-2. По идее, эти машины тоже в реестр потерь должны попасть.


Нет, вносить их нет смысла. Умерли они ещё до начала военных действий. Такие картины "кучкования" мертвяков можно найти почти на каждом украинском аэродроме где базировались сельскохозяйственные лётные отряды аэрофлота.

28.05.2008:

20.01.2010:

----------


## OKA

> 21.07.2014● Су-25М1 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино) - борт всё-таки сбит, ибо лётчик - подполковник, комэска Шевцов Юрий Сергеевич, - катапультировался. Почти месяц шёл к своим (!!!), но 18.08 попался. 
> 
> Есть конечно сомнения, но приводятся данные по лётчику и на допросе от него получен небольшой список л/с 299-й бригады:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


На ту же тему, с фото : militarizm: Скромные герои Украины из 299-й авиабригады 

"Скромные герои Украины из 299-й авиабригады"

----------


## Panda-9

А в аэропорту Донецка вроде бы Як-42 разбитый - на одной из фот был замечен.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Его обменяли вроде.
https://news.pn/ru/public/113141

----------


## pomor

> Ну что же - подождём...в очередной раз, опять же, хотелось бы, что бы весь лётный состав удачно покинул свои машины....


в конце ролика на 10.20 -пиксельная часть (крыло?) самолета http://http://lifenews.ru/news/139701

----------


## pomor

> 12.07.2014● Су-25 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
> Около 9:30 в ходе авианалёта парой Су-25 в г. Горловка, один борт был подбит (время 1:01) выстрелом ПЗРК, но смог вернуться на аэродром вылета. Минимум требуется ремонт и новый двигатель, максимум – списание. Замечу что информации о данном случае от СНБО Украины не последовало.


извиняюсь конечно -было или нет-Подбитый Су-25 превратил в пепел базу террористов | CRIME.in.UA 



> Тем не менее, сепаратистам удалось подбить самолёт с помощью ПЗРК. Пилот направил поврежденную машину в ненаселённую местность, после чего катапультировался. Сейчас его разыскивают разъяренные террористы.


а вот это чем в СУшку попали-http://rusvesna.su/news/1405173224
ракета ЗРК 9К35 "СТРЕЛА-10" 9М37

----------


## lindr

> в конце ролика на 10.20 -пиксельная часть (крыло?) самолета http://http://lifenews.ru/news/139701


Топливный насос ЗЦН-91Б, стоит на куче типов, даже на Ту-134.

----------


## pomor

> 21.07.2014● Су-25М1 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино) - борт всё-таки сбит, ибо лётчик - подполковник, комэска Шевцов Юрий Сергеевич, - катапультировался. Почти месяц шёл к своим (!!!), но 18.08 попался. 
> 
> Есть конечно сомнения, но приводятся данные по лётчику и на допросе от него получен небольшой список л/с 299-й бригады:


 ВРОДЕ бы КАК 21 июля ополчение заявляло что Су-25 обстрелян в районе Луганска, ушел с дымом , Швецов на допросе заявил что он был сбит в районе н.п Мариновка , такая деревня есть и в Луганской области но 21 июля это был уже тыл ВСУ. 
 Таким образом лететь Швецову от Луганска до Мариновки весьма немало, тем более тогда получается что летел Швецов-на территорию РФ
Луганск Мариновка расстояние, маршрут между городами Луганск-Мариновка рассчитать
 эти данные про совершенно два разных самолета , ,Швецова и обстрелянного под Луганском подбитых в разных местах, ибо в ином случае пилоту пришлось БЫ идти невероятным образом от района Новоайдара через всю Луганскую область в район г Красный Луч

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

вроде правильно определил..№08

----------


## pomor

вот еще фото от ополчения с непонятными обломками-militarizm: Скромные герои Украины из 299-й авиабригады

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

это МиГ-29

----------


## pomor

Монгольские крокодилы » ДНР - ДОНЕЦКАЯ НАРОДНАЯ РЕСПУБЛИКА, НОВОСТИ ДНР, САЙТ ДНР
ВСУ собираются тихо закупить 9 Ми-24В ВВС Монголии, что находятся на ремонте.

Вышеуказанные Ми-24 находятся в Конотопе, прибыли на ремонт несколько лет назад, часть уже готова.

----------


## pomor

> это МиГ-29


официально было сбито 2 , ЕМНИП оба сгорели практически полностью? по крайней мере на видео таких крупных обломков на местах сбитых самолетов в относительно хорошем состоянии вроде БЫ не было

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

у 02-го вполне крупные обломки...но однозначно утверждать что это не какой нибудь сбитый неучтенный- я не буду.

----------


## adc

Прошу посмотреть это видео. С 10 минуты вроде детали самолета, по крайне мере очень похожи!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhFEwfF9wz0

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

левое крыло вид сверху..а это сопла.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Данные Госавиаслужбы Украины от 19.06.14 по парку "Украинских вертолетов", арендованных у Минобороны (16 шт.) и МВД (10 шт, в т.ч. 8 - через УАТП "Хорив Авиа")


Источник

----------


## Виталий73

> левое крыло вид сверху..а это сопла.
> Вложение 57136


А почему никто не обсуждает вот это сообщение?
militarizm: Сбитый в Старобешево 29 августа Су-25М1 (вероятно №08, серийный 10284)

По-моему, довольно таки правдоподобно и похоже на правду!!!

С уважением,
Виталий

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

вероятно.потому что есть еще один кандидат№40...у упавшего зав.№ на привычном месте нет.

остальные фото
http://militarizm.ipb.su/index.php?s...=30&#entry6096

----------


## pomor

> вероятно.потому что есть еще один кандидат№40...у упавшего зав.№ на привычном месте нет.
> 
> остальные фото
> Милитаризм -> Су-25М1 "08 синий"? 29.08.2014, Старобешево


наверно потому что там (в районе Новоекатериновка) лежат ДВА штурмовика, скорей всего отработали с ПВО атакующую пару
Завтра — еженедельная газета
ибо там уже давно из рогаток не стреляют-


> Выпустил две ракеты, но следом из ЗРК "Оса" ополченцы запустили ракету, в небе был взрыв, а потом самолет упал за городом с большим пламенем


Новороссия новости сегодня 4 сентября Донецк Луганск Мариуполь сводки ополчения 4 сентября 2014 Новости Украины сегодня за последний час в Луганске

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

кроме МиГ сбитого 7-го предположительно Мамчура...я в первой заметке ничего не увидел...может прочитал невнимательно?

----------


## pomor

> кроме МиГ сбитого 7-го предположительно Мамчура...я в первой заметке ничего не увидел...может прочитал невнимательно?


 :Rolleyes: я вот про что-


> В частности, захвачены 18 ракетных систем залпового огня "Град", ракетно-зенитные комплексы "Оса"


 а что Мамчура сбили??? они до такой степени "восстановили" самолеты из Крыма что решили иттить на них  бой???
в том плане что стреляют по самолетам не по детски

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

1.
УКАЗ ПРЕЗИДЕНТА УКРАЇНИ № 660/2014 21 серпня 2014 року
За особисту мужність і героїзм, виявлені у захисті державного суверенітету та територіальної цілісності України, вірність військовій присязі, високопрофесійне виконання службового обов’язку постановляю:
Нагородити орденом Богдана Хмельницького ІІІ ступеня
*МАМЧУРА Юлія Валерійовича - полковника*
2.
Из интервью Мамчура.
- Приходится ли военнослужащим участвовать в операциях в зоне АТО?
*- Конечно, некоторые задачи штаба АТО мы сегодня выполняем.*
Учитывая дату награждения,то что все награжденные Богданом Хмельницким 3-й степени пилоты были сбиты или подбиты  и то что Мамчур летал на МиГ-29 напрашивается вывод что он пилот №02

----------


## lindr

> а что Мамчура сбили??? они до такой степени "восстановили" самолеты из Крыма что решили иттить на них бой???


ЕМНИП обе сбитых машины раньше служили в Крыму (несколько лет назад)

2960729047	9-13	№30			1990	СССР	01	Украина 204.БРТА, 40.БРТА бн 53 сбит 17.08.14
2960729049	9-13	№30			1990	СССР	05	Украина 204.БРТА, 40.БРТА бн 02 сбит 07.08.14

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> ЕМНИП обе сбитых машины раньше служили в Крыму (несколько лет назад)
> 
> 2960729047	9-13	№30			1990	СССР	01	Украина 204.БРТА, 40.БРТА бн 53 сбит 17.08.14
> 2960729049	9-13	№30			1990	СССР	05	Украина 204.БРТА, 40.БРТА бн 02 сбит 07.08.14


Да но сбитый 17 августа слишком близко к дате награждения....не подходит.Плюс сбитый пилот №02 прошел по тылам 40 км до своих...там как раз такой как Мамчур летчик нужен которому в плен ну никак нельзя.

----------


## skydive

> ЕМНИП обе сбитых машины раньше служили в Крыму (несколько лет назад)
> 
> 2960729047	9-13	№30			1990	СССР	01	Украина 204.БРТА, 40.БРТА бн 53 сбит 17.08.14
> 2960729049	9-13	№30			1990	СССР	05	Украина 204.БРТА, 40.БРТА бн 02 сбит 07.08.14


Эти МиГ-29 начинали в 161 иап вч А-2511 (Лиманское)
2960729047/34   29.06.90
2960729049/36   20.07.90

----------


## lindr

> 2960729047/34 29.06.90
>  2960729049/36 20.07.90


Хм получается еще 2960729048/35 был?

----------


## skydive

да, там же.
и еще 2960729350/37  31.07.90 а потом уже сбой в последовательности номеров.

----------


## pomor

> 1.
> УКАЗ ПРЕЗИДЕНТА УКРАЇНИ № 660/2014 21 серпня 2014 року
> За особисту мужність і героїзм, виявлені у захисті державного суверенітету та територіальної цілісності України, вірність військовій присязі, високопрофесійне виконання службового обов’язку постановляю:
> Нагородити орденом Богдана Хмельницького ІІІ ступеня
> *МАМЧУРА Юлія Валерійовича - полковника*
> 2.
> Из интервью Мамчура.
> - Приходится ли военнослужащим участвовать в операциях в зоне АТО?
> *- Конечно, некоторые задачи штаба АТО мы сегодня выполняем.*
> Учитывая дату награждения,то что все награжденные Богданом Хмельницким 3-й степени пилоты были сбиты или подбиты  и то что Мамчур летал на МиГ-29 напрашивается вывод что он пилот №02


не факт-ему могли ворден дать и за суету вокруг аэропорта в Крыму, типо как герою бросавшемуся на автоматы  -ну так до кучи.."омерига с нами" видать глянулось.
хотя это не исключает варианта его полетов-еше вопрос-а разве самолеты в крыму были пиксельные?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Учитывая дату награждения,*то что все награжденные Богданом Хмельницким 3-й степени пилоты были сбиты или подбиты* и то что Мамчур летал на МиГ-29 напрашивается вывод что он пилот №02

----------


## lindr

> да, там же.
>  и еще 2960729350/37 31.07.90 а потом уже сбой в последовательности номеров.


Все верно, после него должен быть 2960729300 а это РФ

Хм а из 2960729355, 2960729036, 2960729011, 2960729003 есть Лиманские борта?

2960729003 по раскладам оттуда.

2960729002 бн 11 из 161 иап, но вот бортовой..., не уверен что был изначально 11..

----------


## pomor

> кроме МиГ сбитого 7-го предположительно Мамчура...я в первой заметке ничего не увидел...может прочитал невнимательно?


прошу прощения-а судьба этого борта ? улетел он из Луганска или нет?
1 августа он еще там сидел-

----------


## APKAH

> прошу прощения-а судьба этого борта ? улетел он из Луганска или нет?


Давно улетел, когда точно не ясно. Если бы он там остался и сгорел, уже увидели бы его фотографии, так как аэропорт уже несколько дней как взят ополчением.



> 1 августа он еще там сидел-


Ну не факт что фотография тогда сделана. Там от аэродрома камня на камне не осталось, а уж за июль такую большую мишень и осколками даже не посекло - не верится.




> Данные Госавиаслужбы Украины от 19.06.14 по парку "Украинских вертолетов", арендованных у Минобороны (16 шт.) и МВД (10 шт, в т.ч. 8 - через УАТП "Хорив Авиа")


То есть при желании восьмёрок они ещё смогут "наскрести" по сусекам для восполнения потерь.

----------


## pomor

> Учитывая дату награждения,*то что все награжденные Богданом Хмельницким 3-й степени пилоты были сбиты или подбиты* и то что Мамчур летал на МиГ-29 напрашивается вывод что он пилот №02


 прочел на схожем форуме ваше сообщение-militarizm.ipshowtopic=43&st=540b.su/index.php?



> местные жители говорят о сбитом в 10-30 утра 30 августа самолете над населенным пунктом Новосветловка...это они о ком?


 может небольшая путаница у пейзан? в районе Новостветловки ополчение заявляло о подбитых 3 вертолетах , их  и оказалось три и двух самолетах-СУ-25 и СУ-24 . Причем в этот раз сообщения о сбитых самолетах от ВСУ повилось РАНЬШЕ чем ополчение сообщило о сбитии. ВСУ признало только официально 1 ми-24 и 1 су-24.
 вывод-возможно это сбитый СУ-24, который явно упал, а про СУ-25 сбитый 29 ВСУ справедливо умолчали?

----------


## pomor

> спорили именно за 30-е число в процессе спора и время всплыло и еще ряд интимных подробностей....обычно такие новости обсуждают в тот же день-через неделю никто о них не вспомнит...не авиаторы они однако:)...но на всякий случай переспрошу мало что может и правда в дату ошибка закралась


 лучше всего ИМХО узнать (если можно конечно) сколько там всего было сбито самолетов-как видим по Георгиевке ополчение не омманывало что гвинтокрыл был сбит-реально упал. ИМХО так скорей всего и будет про Новосветловку (там шли ожесточенные бои ополчения и 1 танковой бригады-в самой деревне танков ВСУ (а это иха вундервафля-"булат" ) набито жуть-так шо скорей всего ВВС активно старалось их прикрыть-отсюда и такое количество сбитых ерапланов-их 2 и су-25 и су-24 -просто СНБО признало один 
 ПВО там на высоте-кочующий артдивизионЧВК &#39;&#39;Вежливые люди&#39;&#39; под Луганском 03.09.2014 - YouTube

----------


## APKAH

Да с датами жуть, я сам не могу до конца разобраться...По сведениям ополчения, из разных источников - и 29-го, и 30-го, и 1-го, и 2-го, и 3-го были сбиты штурмовики и "самолёты хунты"...

Две карты боёв за 2-е и 4-е сентября.
 

Давайте разберёмся по пунктам:

29.08.2014 - судя по новостям за это число - два штурмовика сбиты возле Новокатериновки, один возле Мережки (по некоторым данным это Су-27), другой возле Войково.

30.08.2014 - сбиты два Су-25 - но это уже по ошибке, эти заявленны ещё 29 августа.

в ночь на 02-03.09.2014 - сбит Су-25 возле н.п. Петренки. Поэтому этот борт на карте указывается и за 2-е и за 3-е число.

Следует заметить что места падений самолётов по картам и в СМИ обозначены не верно, указывается неправильное название населённых пунктов (Новокатериновка, а не Новоекатериновка), как и расположение этих населённых пунктов (Войково находится не возле Харцызска. Кстати там есть ещё и н.п. Войковский - тоже могли перепутать).

А вот если взглянуть на карту GoogleMaps, посмотрите что получается - все перечисленные населённые пункты находятся в одном районе, между Старобешево и Амвросиевкой, там где в конце августа сформировался самый большой "амвросиевский" котёл...


Остаётся ждать фото и видео материалов...Пока подтверждён один борт, предположительно №08 (я склоняюсь что это всё же 08, как и указывалось изначально Gerald_Malcolm, а не №40).

Уверен, что для поддержки вырывающихся войск из амвросиевского котла хунта бросила всю имеющуюся боевую авиацию (многие части всё же вырвались из котла). Также следует предполагать, что армейские строевые части "вежливых людей" прикрывали(ют) не ополченские "лягушонок" и "дырокол", а профессиональные "вежливые ПВО-шники" со своей техникой...так что какое кол-во там "набили" боевых самолётов нам ещё предстоит определить. Что уж говорить что бы там было, если бы там появились учебные цели в виде тихоходных вертолётов...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Остаётся ждать фото и видео материалов...Пока подтверждён один борт, предположительно №08 (я склоняюсь что это всё же 08, как и указывалось изначально Gerald_Malcolm, а не №40).


А нет ли у вас фото №40 левого крыла сверху?Чтоб окончательно убедится....

----------


## pomor

> Да с датами жуть, я сам не могу до конца разобраться...По сведениям ополчения, из разных источников - и 29-го, и 30-го, и 1-го, и 2-го, и 3-го были сбиты штурмовики и "самолёты хунты"...
> 
> Давайте разберёмся по пунктам:
> 
> 29.08.2014 - судя по новостям за это число - два штурмовика сбиты возле Новокатериновки, один возле Мережки (по некоторым данным это Су-27), другой возле Войково.
> 
> 30.08.2014 - сбиты два Су-25 - но это уже по ошибке, эти заявленны ещё 29 августа.
> 
> в ночь на 02-03.09.2014 - сбит Су-25 возле н.п. Петренки. Поэтому этот борт на карте указывается и за 2-е и за 3-е число.
> ...


  с картами и сообщениями вообще жуть-видимо составляют некомпетентные люди, район-Амросиевка-Тельманово-Новокатериновка-Комсомольск(кое)??? (4 самолета или 1?)  действительно крайне важный участок фронта, как и Новоалексеевка-Новоанновка-Хрящеватое(где было предположительно сбито 2 самолета , а не 1)
 в районе Новоалеексееввки судя по фото шли попросту чудовищные бои (курская дуга в миниатюре)-там погибла 1 ОТБ (примерно так 10-15 танков Т-64БМ "булат" )
 в районе Комсомольское-была полностью разбита огневыми налетами  (не разу не встретив противника, и даже не увидев его), утратила матчасть и попросту разбежалась  механизированная БТГ из состава 92 ОМБ-резерв ВСУ который должен был задействован в районе Илловайска -так шо попытка активно применить авиацию по артбатареям в этом районе весьма закономерный ответ ВСУ -ну и потери авиации тоже.



> "вежливые ПВО-шники" со своей техникой.


нет частей РФ на Украине- МИД РФ Лавров

----------


## APKAH

> А нет ли у вас фото №40 левого крыла сверху?Чтоб окончательно убедится....


Нету...В принципе и по задней части штурмовика (крупный обломок) складывается мнение что это не №40. Правда как я заметил, на найденом катапультном кресле з/н отсутствовал, а на №08 он был (есть)...




> с картами и сообщениями вообще жуть-видимо составляют некомпетентные люди


От ошибок никто не застрахован, тем более от такого информационного разнообразия.




> нет частей РФ на Украине- МИД РФ Лавров


"04.03.2014: В Крыму российских военных нет" ©  :Biggrin: 

Политиков не стоит воспринимать досконально, это зеркальная аналогия на

"08.08.2008: В Грузии американских военных нет" ©

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Нету...В принципе и по задней части штурмовика (крупный обломок) складывается мнение что это не №40. Правда как я заметил, на найденом катапультном кресле з/н отсутствовал, а на №08 он был (есть)...


А нет ли у вас фото где видно что этот номер на кресле присутствует?и вообще есть ли у кого фото где в хорошем качестве видно кабину (заднюю часть с креслом)№08 или №40?

----------


## APKAH

> А нет ли у вас фото где видно что этот номер на кресле присутствует?и вообще есть ли у кого фото где в хорошем качестве видно кабину (заднюю часть с креслом)№08 или №40?


В принципе вы сами приводили это фото, но на другом форуме:
 
и кресло сбитого: по отсутствию на кресле номера важное пояснение:



> Правильно. На креслах К-36Л, используемых на Су-25 з/н обычно наносится на заголовнике кресла. В процессе катапультирования при вводе спасательного парашюта происходит отстрел заголовника (в контейнере которого и уложен купол спасательного парашюта). Естественно, на фотах с места падения кресло БЕЗ заголовника. Найдется заголовник - будет там и з/н.



P.S. Как вы и указали (на другом форуме), качественная фотография кресла лётчика с левой стороны самолётов Су-25М1 №40 или №08 расставит все точки над i.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

но похоже их ни у кого нет:(

----------


## pomor

> "04.03.2014: В Крыму российских военных нет" © 
> 
> Политиков не стоит воспринимать досконально, это зеркальная аналогия на
> 
> "08.08.2008: В Грузии американских военных нет" ©


 вот видите :Redface:  раз мы пришли к такому выводу-раз сказали два штурмовика над деревней-значит их там было два-а в районе Краснодона я полагаю давно уже ничего не летает-включая НЛО-а если шо и полетит-то полагаю недолго

----------


## pomor

НА БУДУЩЕЕ -аэропорт мариуполя порошенко награждает военных в понедельник  -на полосе три Ми-8 стареньких без ЭПУ

и видео (увы видно не очень)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

на переднем плане №85К...на заднем кажется №44?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

этот *33.16.1. Ремонтування та технічне обслуговування повітряних і космічних літальних апаратів (відновлювальні роботи на літаку Су-25М1 No 25508110278)*
и этот *16.07.2014● Су-25 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
 По данным СНБО Украины около 13:00 во время выполнения боевого задания в районе проведения АТО (р-н Горловки?) был подбит выстрелом ПЗРК ведомый самолёт пары Су-25. Лётчик успешно совершил аварийную посадку.*
Как сообщается, сегодня 16 июля 2014 года около часа дня силами самообороны был подбит самолет украинских ВВС Су-25 из ПЗРК. Украинские силовики признали, что ополченцам удалось сбить очередной самолет украинской армии. Сообщается, что командир корабля успешно совершил посадку, однако самолет имеет значительные повреждения. В настоящее время самолет отправлен на ремонт.
http://bloknot.ru/v-mire/minoborony-...bit-su-25.html

не один и тот же?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Из плана закупок украинского Мионобороны от 23 июля:
> 33.16.1. Ремонтування та технічне обслуговування повітряних і космічних літальних апаратів(відновлювальні роботи на літаку Су-25 No 25508110277) 
> 33.16.1. Ремонтування та технічне обслуговування повітряних і космічних літальних апаратів (відновлювальні роботи на літаку Су-25М1 No 25508110278)


Уважаемый Alexey_VVO...а про ремонт Су-25УБ ничего подобного нет?

----------


## APKAH

> на переднем плане №85К...на заднем кажется №44?


По поводу двух вертолётов стоящих позади сложно что-либо сказать. С уверенностью можно говорить только о том, что оба имеют з/н до 952ХХ, так как в производство в серии 951ХХ внедрён расширенный аварийный люк покидания на правой створке грузового люка. Различия аварийных люков прекрасно можно понять по этой фотографии.

Теперь о первом вертолёте, стоящем ближе к Порошенко:

На переднем не №85 (94546) - приглядитесь к камуфляжу на хвостовой балке: фото 1 и фото 2.

А теперь сравните хвостовую балку Ми-8МТ №83 (94033): фото 1, фото 2.

То что это №83, подтверждает и кончик хвостовой балки:





> не один и тот же?


Очень может быть. Но не факт. В июле подбиты ещё минимум два:

01.07.2014, то что это был УБ - только исходя из информации СМИ, где упоминалось о пилот*ах*, зато есть факт что борт был подбит - подтверждёно СНБО.
12.07.2014, есть видеоподтверждение (время 1:01) того, что борт подбит (стоит заметить что не факт что снято именно 12-го числа), но не подтверждён СНБО.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> По поводу двух вертолётов стоящих позади сложно что-либо сказать. С уверенностью можно говорить только о том, что оба имеют з/н до 952ХХ, так как в производство в серии 951ХХ внедрён расширенный аварийный люк покидания на правой створке грузового люка. Различия аварийных люков прекрасно можно понять по этой фотографии.
> 
> Теперь о первом вертолёте, стоящем ближе к Порошенко:
> 
> На переднем не №85 (94546) - приглядитесь к камуфляжу на хвостовой балке: фото 1 и фото 2.
> 
> А теперь сравните хвостовую балку Ми-8МТ №83 (94033): фото 1, фото 2.
> 
> То что это №83, подтверждает и кончик хвостовой балки:


Да.Вы правы.Это №83

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Очень может быть. Но не факт. В июле подбиты ещё минимум два:
> 
> 01.07.2014, то что это был УБ - только исходя из информации СМИ, где упоминалось о пилот*ах*, зато есть факт что борт был подбит - подтверждёно СНБО.
> 12.07.2014, есть видеоподтверждение (время 1:01) того, что борт подбит (стоит заметить что не факт что снято именно 12-го числа), но не подтверждён СНБО.


А вот тут не согласен.Подтверждение,и более существенное,есть.
19 июля Порошенко подписывает указ о награждении, там из состава 299 бригады три фамилии:
орденом Богдана Хмельницкого 3-й степени.
п/п-к Дзюбенко Вадим Валерьевич
п-к Самойлов Сергей Анатольевич
И ВОЛОШИНА Владислава Валерьевича - капитана орденом "За мужество" III степени.
Награда поменьше как раз стыкуется с тем что награжден экипаж одного самолета а не двух разных.(У вертолетчиков было,по крайней мере,так.).

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№52 был нет?

----------


## APKAH

> №52 был нет?


Нет, в реестре его пока нет, но внесу...Видимо это перекрашенный бродский Ми-8МТ, замеченный в 2008 году в июле и ноябре. Известно ли когда и где сделана фотография и почему вертолёт обрезан?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

еще один сентябрьский

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Нет, в реестре его пока нет, но внесу...Видимо это перекрашенный бродский Ми-8МТ, замеченный в 2008 году в июле и ноябре. Известно ли когда и где сделана фотография и почему вертолёт обрезан?


Краматорск 1 сентября.

----------


## APKAH

> еще один сентябрьский


Жаль качество плохое, но очень похож на №47:

----------


## APKAH

> 02.05.2014● Ми-24П №02 (26271) и Ми-24П №14 (20374), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
> После 5:00 утра, пара вертолётов Ми-24П 16-ой бригады выполняла задачу по воздушному патрулированию района проведения войсковой операции. При очередном проходе пары по вертолётам была выпущена ракета ПЗРК, в результате попадания которой борт м-ра Руденко потерял управление и упал на землю. Спастись удалось только лётчику-оператору к-ну Краснокутскому Евгению Алексеевичу. Он воспользовался парашютом и позже был арестован ополченцами. Вертолёт м-ра Плоходько пошёл на подбор спасшегося лётчика, но в этот момент сам был поражен ракетой ПЗРК, загорелся, упал на землю и взорвался.


Получается 2 мая был сбит не бродский №02, так как он замечен (опознан) 22.08.2014 близ Иловайска:


Он же до проведения АТО, 27.09.2012:


Также этот вертолёт в реестре отмечен как "неопознанный":



> Ми-24П №нет (???), замечен в августе 2014-го возле Курахино (ДНР), необходимо опознать.


Вопрос - кого же сбили 02.05.2014 в р-не Славянска? И откуда (из какого источника) в июле появились данные о сбитом №02 и №14 на aviation-safety.net?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Получается 2 мая был сбит не бродский №02, так как он замечен (опознан) 22.08.2014 близ Иловайска:
> 
> 
> Он же до проведения АТО, 27.09.2012:
> 
> 
> Также этот вертолёт в реестре отмечен как "неопознанный":
> 
> 
> Вопрос - кого же сбили 02.05.2014 в р-не Славянска? И откуда (из какого источника) в июле появились данные о сбитом №02 и №14 на aviation-safety.net?


основанием для №02 послужила вот эта фотография на ней Плоходько снят с экипажем на фоне 02-го....по 14 сам взял из этого ресурса но попробую предположить что статья посвященная гибели пилотов на сайте 8 корпуса иллюстрированная фото №14....но честно этого всего лишь мое мнение

----------


## APKAH

> основанием для №02 послужила вот эта фотография на ней Плоходько снят с экипажем на фоне 02-го


Да уж, ну так же нельзя опознавать...

А вот вести учет бортов 16-й бригады занятие полезное, до сих пор №14 нигде не засветился, поэтому с большей долей вероятности он действительно был сбит 02.05.2014. Какой второй борт был сбит в тот день, ещё предстоит выяснить.
Жаль что теперь запрещено споттерам на украине фотографировать армейскую авиатехнику - фотографии подвергаются цензуре, поэтому за последние месяцы на споттерс.нет.уа ни одного вертолёта участника АТО. Теперь нам всё труднее и труднее будет опознавать "кто есть кто"...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Да уж, ну так же нельзя опознавать...
> 
> А вот вести учет бортов 16-й бригады занятие полезное, до сих пор №14 нигде не засветился, поэтому с большей долей вероятности он действительно был сбит 02.05.2014. Какой второй борт был сбит в тот день, ещё предстоит выяснить.
> Жаль что теперь запрещено споттерам на украине фотографировать армейскую авиатехнику - фотографии подвергаются цензуре, поэтому за последние месяцы на споттерс.нет.уа ни одного вертолёта участника АТО. Теперь нам всё труднее и труднее будет опознавать "кто есть кто"...


ни разу не споттер но вот вам №91
12.09.2014

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Да уж, ну так же нельзя опознавать...
> 
> А вот вести учет бортов 16-й бригады занятие полезное, до сих пор №14 нигде не засветился, поэтому с большей долей вероятности он действительно был сбит 02.05.2014. Какой второй борт был сбит в тот день, ещё предстоит выяснить.


Видео малоинформативное..но кое о чем говорит.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Да уж, ну так же нельзя опознавать...


Согласен нельзя но aviation-safety.net вроде как подтверждал эту информацию.После этого и проверил некоторые ресурсы....теперь отношусь к ним настороженно.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

и неплохо бы держать в уме  вот этого белого Ми-24П снятого через день после гибели Плоходько и Руденко.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

новые фото №62
Милитаризм -> Ми-8МТ "62 желтый" 20.08.2014 (?)

----------


## lindr

Может пригодится, номера движков Су-25М1 25508110131 бн 07 по состоянию на 2013 год

 Г3401956020, Г5101956299.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 14.07.2014● Ан-26 №19 (9710), 456 БТрА (в/ч А-1231)(Винница)
> Около 12:30 сбит выстрелом ПЗРК на большой высоте в районе пограничного пункта Изварино (ЛНР). Самолёт загорелся и перешёл в неконтролируемое снижение. После взрыва в воздухе машина частями упала на землю и полностью сгорела в р-не хутора Кружиловка. Экипаж состоял из восьми человек – двое погибли, остальные шесть человек сумели покинуть борт с парашютами, из них двое попали в плен к ополченцам.


Номер хорошо видно.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*18.08.2014● Ми-8МТ №62 (94239), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
Сбит огнём стрелкового оружия в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР). Совершил жёсткую вынужденную посадку. Фото 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8. По сообщениям в украинских соцсетях – экипаж жив и невредим. Официальных данных от СНБО не последовало.*
Нужно исправить место падения с. Мануйловка Шахтерского района.Похоже борт Арциленко.

----------


## Panda-9

> *18.08.2014● 
> Сбит огнём стрелкового оружия в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР). .*
> Нужно исправить место падения с. Мануйловка Шахтерского района.Похоже борт Арциленко.


Наверное, не исправить, а дополнить. Подбит был в одном месте, но сел в другом. Возможно ведь.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Подбили в ЛНР сел в ДНР? какой он прыткий

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

смущает только вот это
Сбитый вертолет под с. Мануйловка Шахтерского района, разбитая техника украинской армии, уничтоженная САУ (*инф. для волонтеров - рядом возможно находится могила экипажа*)

----------


## APKAH

> Нужно исправить место падения с. Мануйловка Шахтерского района.Похоже борт Арциленко.


Верно, судя по видеозаписям на ютубе упоминается именно Мануиловка...Почему вы считаете что это борт Арциленко? Он же умер в больнице 12-го сентября, а данный вертолёт сбили предположительно 18.08.2014.



> 07.08.2014● Ми-8 №??, 11 бригада АА (в/ч А-1604)(Чернобаевка)
> В 18:40 подбит огнём стрелкового оружия. Вертолёт совершал санитарный рейс, на борту находились раненые военнослужащие и медики. Экипаж совершил вынужденную посадку. Ранены три члена экипажа. По заявлению командования вертолёт подлежит восстановлению. Подтверждено СНБО. 12.08.2014 второй пилот Дмитрий Арциленко скончался от полученных ранений.





> Наверное, не исправить, а дополнить. Подбит был в одном месте, но сел в другом. Возможно ведь.


Возможно, но не в этом случае - расстояния более 100 км. Кстати Георгиевка есть как в ЛНР, так и в ДНР. В обеих селах происходили боевые действия, так что перепутать журналисты могли запросто. Судя по вертолёту и уничтоженной технике по близости от него, подбили его на взлёте или при посадке, вероятно прилетал забирать раненых.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Ми-24ПУ-1 №04 (26283), модернизирован в 2011 году, с мая 2012-го войсковая эксплуатация. Отличия ПУ-1.*
А кто нибудь его с полосами видел?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

кандидат на сбитого

----------


## APKAH

> *Ми-24ПУ-1 №04 (26283), модернизирован в 2011 году, с мая 2012-го войсковая эксплуатация. Отличия ПУ-1.*
> А кто нибудь его с полосами видел?


Нет, да и вообще, я сейчас посмотрел у себя, о нём вообще единственное упоминание у милитаризма, и всё. Не исключаю что его на модернизацию по переоборудованию по варианту Ми-24ПУ-2 поставили, так как его нигде не было видно аж с 2012 года.




> кандидат на сбитого


Похож...вроде бортовой №79, предположительно чернобаевский - согластно данным ST, вертолёт с таким б/н в зелено-коричнево-оливковом камуфляже видели в августе 2011 года на полигоне в Николаевской области...хотя для точного определения нужны более качественные фотографии...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Да где их взять то?Если он с Лутугино и если палили его то ....А фото с номером вообще с фейсбука какого то певца патриота...на двери Чернобаевца однозначно бродская пчела.

----------


## APKAH

По последним данным, ввиду появления новых фотографий, с вашим расследованием что сбит именно 79-ый согласен. Вношу в базу на первой странице: 



> 19.08.2014● Ми-8МТ №79, 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
> Сбит в районе пос. Георгиевка (ЛНР). Упал рядом с кладбищем (фото 2). По сообщениям в украинских соцсетях – экипаж тот же, который был подбит 18.08.2014, пишут что «ребята попали в госпиталь – жить будут, насчёт летать - большой вопрос.» Официальных данных от СНБО не последовало.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В Георгиевке три вертолета...лежит ли этот прям на кладбище или где то еще я точно не знаю....но если это лутугинский поворот то его сожгли.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*20.08.2014● Ми-24В? №??, 7 оп АА (А-3913)(Калинов)*
Я что то пропустил? Он Ми-24В?

----------


## APKAH

> *20.08.2014● Ми-24В? №??, 7 оп АА (А-3913)(Калинов)*
> Я что то пропустил? Он Ми-24В?


Нет конечно, это я недоглядел, в ВВСУ Ми-24В нет уже как минимум лет 7. Модификация не известна, хоть вы и указывали что это возможно Ми-24ВП №09 на котором погибший экипаж предположительно летал в Калинове.

По поводу трёх вертолётов в р-не н.п. Георгиевка (ЛНР):
Вопрос - №62 где был сбит известно, но вот *когда*? Есть два варианта - 07.08 или 18.08...Что по этому поводу думаете вы, к какому варианту склоняетесь и почему?

Дмитрий Арциленко, второй лётчик сбитого 07.08.2014 "санитарного" военного вертолёта, умер в больнице 12.08.2014, родом из Херсона, то есть чернобаевский. Риторический вопрос - мог ли он летать в зоне АТО на бродском вертолёте №62...?

Тогда если 62-ой сбит 07.08, то с Георгиевкой выходит как раз три вертолёта:

18.08.2014 подбит неизвестный Ми-8, совершил аварийную посадку, бродский экипаж жив. Возможно вертолёт бросили и позднее, по сведениям местных очевидцев - подожгли.
19.08.2014 сбит бродский Ми-8 №79, упал на бок, тот же бродский экипаж что подбили днём ранее.
20.08.2014 сбит неизвестный Ми-24, взорвался в воздухе, калиновский экипаж погиб.

А вот то самое небольшое село Георгиевка (ЛНР): кладбищ там аж три...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

похоже я кладбище определил верно...и похоже на фото именно вертолет у кладбища-на поле это мало похоже....что касается Ми-24 который взорвался в воздухе ...как там на самом деле мы пока не знаем....может он целехонький стоит в поле...про №62 тоже докладывали что ремонтопригоден.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Вопрос - №62 где был сбит известно, но вот когда? Есть два варианта - 07.08 или 18.08...Что по этому поводу думаете вы, к какому варианту склоняетесь и почему?*
07.08.Я разговаривал с авторами фильмы.Они точно местные ДНРовцы точку падения они дали верную.По месту падения,других кандидатов в августе я не знаю.Второй  момент что экипаж у сбитых 18-19.08 должен быть один.Нет оснований не доверять информированному источнику который сообщил о сбитых вертолетах.Как мы с вами видели расстояние между упавшими №62 и второго который в ЛНР порядка ста километров.По логике вещей №62 упал слишком далеко чтоб быть вторым сбитым в ночь с 18-19 августа.Тем более что местные подтверждают наличие трех упавших вертолетов в н.п. Георгиевка....и по поводу "живого-здорового экипажа" №62 такая приписка от операторов:"*инф. для волонтеров - рядом возможно находится могила экипажа*".

----------


## APKAH

> 07.08.Я разговаривал с авторами фильмы.Они точно местные ДНРовцы точку падения они дали верную.


Ну так а что про дату они сказали? Подтвердили про 7-ое?




> и по поводу "живого-здорового экипажа" №62 такая приписка от операторов:"*инф. для волонтеров - рядом возможно находится могила экипажа*".


Но если №62 сбит седьмого, то причём тогда слова оператора о могилах? Даже в СНБО сразу заявили что там был только три раненых, среди них - Дмитрий Арциленко, который умер в Днепропетровской больнице 12.08.2014, это не считая полного салона с медиками и ранеными военнослужащими - сели они на вынужденную для места боя не так плохо (в отличии от №79), даже ихнее командование вначале заявляло что "вертолёт подлежит восстановлению".

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

про дату они как раз и не ответили:(...про могилы я к тому что это вообще может быть неучтенный борт...как Су-25 Швецова.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Как иллюстрация...выставка под г. Снежным.

----------


## APKAH

> про дату они как раз и не ответили:(...про могилы я к тому что это вообще может быть неучтенный борт...как Су-25 Швецова.


В общем я тут выяснил...прибавилось нам работы...Д.Арциленко летел не на №62, а на соответствующем чернобаевском, был подбит, и совсем другого числа, сели на аварийную на безопасную дисстанцию, эвакуировали раненых, а на следующий день вертолёт сам совершил перелёт в Чернобаевку, откуда через несколько недель отправился на АРЗ.

Мало того, Цигульский и Титоренко вообще сами из Брод и вертолёт тоже...04.06.2014 Ми-24П №25 совсем не сгорел, а был неизвестно когда подбит и впоследствии восстановлен...и ещё чего много...в общем скоро начну корректировать...а вот когда №62 сбили - вопрос открытый...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

так 7-го тоже был. С радиосканера
Дата: 07 Авг 2014 21:13:10 #   



Пока еще не понял,судя по всему ан-26,через 027 связь,1 человек тяжелый 2 легкие,ранения голова конечности,машина ремонтопригодна. Еще какие то стрелки у них на борту.

Дата: 07 Авг 2014 21:10:19 #   

30950 поисковый эш180, 027 передал машина ремонтопригодная берется под охрану, 1 тяжелый остальные легко.

Дата: 07 Авг 2014 20:58:41 #   

Сбить не сбили но конкретно потрепали,идет прямо на днепр,состояние экипажа тяжелое.

В зоне АТО боевики подбили украинский санитарный вертолет 07.08.2014 | 20:08

http://www.unian.net/politics/948776...-vertolet.html


так что на 7-е число №62 железный кандидат

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

24.06.2014● Ми-8МТ №63 (???), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
 Около 17:00 на взлёте с горы Карачун (Славянск) выстрелом ПЗРК был сбит Ми-8, выполнявший транспортно-связной полет на армейский блокпост у горы Карачун. Борт был поражен сразу после взлёта, загорелся и упал на землю. Экипаж из трёх человек и 6 пассажиров, находившиеся на борту, погибли на месте. Экипаж вертолёта:
 Командир вертолёта п/п-к Андрей Белкин
 Лётчик-штурман к-н Дмитрий Шингур
 Борттехник м-р Роман Мазунов

Руслан?
Мазунов Руслан - Сторінка пам’яті захисника України

----------


## APKAH

> Руслан?


Да, спасибо, подкорректировал. В реестре внесены изменения.

По поводу №25 - он был подбит предположительно в тот самый "вертолётопад" под Семеновкой, вероятно именно 04.06.2014 (но не факт), была обстреляна/повреждёна хвостовая балка, но он уже восстановлен (и как мне думается по новому покрашен). И пилотировал его вовсе не Цигульский. Цигульский и Титоренко были из Брод, тогда же потерпели аварию на неизвестном бродском вертолёте (как говорилось ранее - это вероятно №12), который сгорел. 

Вот такой предварительный расклад получается по потерям вертолётов за август:
Официального подтверждения потери от СНБО по №90-му я пока так и не нашёл, в СМИ сумасшедшая путаница из-за схожести обоих случаев, журналисты так и не поняли что было повреждено не один, а два борта - 7-го и 9-го августа...и "санитарный" был только один - сбитый 7-го числа №62 с красным крестом, 9-го был подбит проводивший эвакуацию раненых №90.

07.08.2014● Ми-8МТ №62 (94239), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
В 18:40 сбит огнём стрелкового оружия близ н.п. Мануйловка Шахтерского района (ДНР). Экипаж совершил жёсткую вынужденную посадку. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8. 
В тот же день подтверждено СНБО: «Подбит Ми-8 санитарный, который шёл за раненными по предварительной договоренности, что по нему стрелять не будут. Вертолёт имел все распознавательные знаки, но все равно был подбит. Место падения и место, где был подбит вертолёт, пока не разглашается. Пока не сообщаем, потому что переживаем за жизни лётчиков».
В тот же день поисковый вертолёт забрал трёх раненых, на радиосканере засекли их переговоры в полёте с мечта ЧП в Днепропетровск:



> Дата: 07 Авг 2014 21:10:19 # 
> 30950 поисковый эш180, 027 передал – машина ремонтопригодная берется под охрану, 1 тяжелый остальные легко.
> Дата: 07 Авг 2014 20:58:41 # 
> Сбить не сбили но конкретно потрепали,идет прямо на днепр,состояние экипажа тяжелое.


На следующий день представители СНБО уточнили:
«7 августа в 18:40 был открыт огонь по санитарному Ми-8. Экипаж совершил вынужденную посадку. Три раненых лётчика на данный момент находятся в медицинских учреждениях на территории контролируемой силами АТО.»
На середину сентября разбитый и перевёрнутый вертолёт (его зачем-то ополченцы оттащили грузовиком чуть поодаль) находится там же (фото 9, 10).

09.08.2014● Ми-8МТ №90 (???), 11 бригада АА (в/ч А-1604)(Чернобаевка)
При эвакуации раненых(?) борт попал под плотный огонь стрелкового оружия в неизвестном месте на территории ДНР. Выведен из строя левый двигатель и серьёзно повреждена кабина. Будучи серьезно раненым, командир экипажа сумел вывести машину из боя и посадить на территории контролируемой силами АТО. Ранения получили и другие члены экипажа. На следующий день вертолёт смог перелететь на базу Чернобаевку, откуда через две недели отправился в ремонт на Авиакон (Конотопский АРЗ). Потеря не подтверждена СНБО, так как борт подлежит ремонту. 12.08.2014 в Днепропетровской больнице от полученных ранений скончался лётчик-штурман к-н Дмитрий Арциленко.

18.08.2014● Ми-8МТ №??, 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
Подбит в районе н.п. Георгиевка Лутугинского района (ЛНР). По сообщениям в украинских соцсетях – экипаж жив и невредим. Официальных данных от СНБО не последовало. 

19.08.2014● Ми-8МТ №79, 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
Сбит в н.п. Георгиевка (ЛНР). Упал на бок рядом с кладбищем (фото 1, фото 2). По сообщениям в украинских соцсетях – экипаж тот же, который был подбит 18.08.2014, пишут что «ребята попали в госпиталь – жить будут, насчёт летать – большой вопрос.» Официальных данных от СНБО не последовало.

20.08.2014● Ми-24 №??, 7 оп АА (А-3913)(Калинов)
Около 07:00 сбит выстрелом ПЗРК (или ЗРК) на высоте 6 метров в районе н.п. Георгиевка (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе. Экипаж состоял из двух человек: лётчик-инструктор майор Олег Николаевич Бирюк и оператор капитан Родионов Антон Александрович погибли. Подтверждено СНБО Украины. В ожидании фотоподтверждения.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

про №25 кроме того что он "был" добавить ничего не могу....мне он казался самым достойным кандидатом на сбитого....пока информация про №12 не появилась...но она была настолько невнятная если честно.
№90 под Арциленко несколькими страницами ранее отводил.Помните:"экипаж похоже новый местности не знает"?
Про Лутугино...кто только не обещал уже фотографии но пока не получается.
По паре Плоходько-Руденко загляните на форум в тему состав украинской авиации-Ми-24 в АТО (чтож я зря таблицу с фото ваял:)?)...№14 тоже отпадет.зато там есть видео отвратного качества этой пары за мгновенья до гибели и там разобрать можно что один в паре в камуфляже а другой белый.Мне интересны ваши выводы по новым кандидатам.
По Су-24 кажется появился первый свидетель и место он дает в 13 км. от Новосветловки:"район Придорожного сам лично видел 2-х парашютистов".
Перекрашенных уже очень много фотографий но все они маленького размера-гадать не хочется кто это да что это ждем когда в хорошем размере появятся чтоб можно было поконкретней о них говорить...Пока все их номера на уровне догадок:)...кроме №39:)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Да, спасибо, подкорректировал. В реестре внесены изменения.
> 
> По поводу №25 - он был подбит предположительно в тот самый "вертолётопад" под Семеновкой, вероятно именно 04.06.2014 (но не факт), была обстреляна/повреждёна хвостовая балка, но он уже восстановлен (и как мне думается по новому покрашен).


это еще по свежим следам с коллегой разбирали.
Уважаемый kloch4. Сегодня отсматривал Севастопольский форум за 2-4 июня и нашел вот такую информацию насчет белого борта:
РИА Новости передаёт,..... помимо сбитых были серьезно повреждены еще минимум два Ми-24 (*один из них тот самый с символикой ООН*). Как сообщил один из местных жителей "ООН-овский" вертолет долго не мог взлететь.
Марабейка @mara_beyka 2 мин.
На рации: ... *беленький взлететь никак не может!))) Кружит, как муха на колесиках по полю!*
Считать это как стопроцентное доказательство конечно нельзя....но как дополнительное свидетельство....Информация от новостного агентства и от жительницы Славянска (она, я так понял, ссылается на Zello).

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*02.07.2014● Су-24М №??, 7 БТА (в/ч А-2502)(Староконстантинов)
 Подбит в р-не Славянска выстрелом ПЗРК, помпаж и последующий пожар двигателя, успешно был потушен системой пожаротушения, на одном двигателе вернулся на аэродром. При грубой аварийной посадке вновь загорелся. Прибывшим пожарным удалось потушить пламя. Экипаж не пострадал. С большей долей вероятности борт будет списан.*

УКАЗ ПРЕЗИДЕНТА УКРАЇНИ № 587/2014 Про відзначення державними нагородами УкраїниЗа особисту мужність і героїзм, виявлені у захисті державного суверенітету та територіальної цілісності України, постановляю:у Збройних Силах України:Нагородити орденом Богдана Хмельницького III ступеня 
БУЛАЦИКА Євгена Богдановича - підполковника 
ТРОШИНА Олександра Анатолійовича - майора

Президент України Петро ПОРОШЕНКО
8 липня 2014 року

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Bredonosec #10.06.2014 01:53  @Грач#04.06.2014 22:18 

 сорока на хвосте донесла, что где-то в районе 6 числа в днепропетровск едва дотянул подбитый 24. 
 Точнее день уточнить сложно, известно лишь, что на соплях и молитвах пришли, еще чуть-чуть - и в поле уселись бы загорать.

ПВО Новороссии (2/21)

Кто зарегестрирован на сайте?спросите хвост у сороки железный?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

09.08.2014● Ми-8МТ №90 (???), 11 бригада АА (в/ч А-1604)(Чернобаевка)
 При эвакуации раненых(?) борт попал под плотный огонь стрелкового оружия в неизвестном месте на территории ДНР. Выведен из строя левый двигатель и серьёзно повреждена кабина. Будучи серьезно раненым, командир экипажа сумел вывести машину из боя и посадить на территории контролируемой силами АТО. Ранения получили и другие члены экипажа. На следующий день вертолёт смог перелететь на базу Чернобаевку, откуда через две недели отправился в ремонт на Авиакон (Конотопский АРЗ). Потеря не подтверждена СНБО, так как борт подлежит ремонту. 12.08.2014 в *Днепропетровской больнице* от полученных ранений скончался лётчик-штурман к-н Дмитрий Арциленко.

Днепродержинск вроде?

----------


## APKAH

> Днепродержинск вроде?


Нет, конечно, с АТО везут в центральную - Днепропетровская областная больница им.Мечникова - в новостях с АТО она часто мелькает.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Да вы правы.Подзабылось. Мечникова больница.

----------


## BETEPAH

г. Луганск, Авиационно-технический музей.
МиГ-29 2960520160
Таким он был до:
Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:53193) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29 (9-12) 15 BLUE
а такой он по состоянию на 26.09.14:


Рядом стоящие экспонаты визуально целы, но не исключено, что имеют мелкие повреждения.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

а подробностей никаких нет?когда и за что его так?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Гадания на кофейной гуще из двух фото.В 11-й бригаде был один борт (вроде бы) с ловушками в кожухе.На втором фото хорошо видно посадочное место под этот кожух.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

04.06.2014● Ми-24Р №91 (12795), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды)
 Подбит в р-не Славянска, вынужденная посадка, впоследствии эвакуирован в тыл на ремонт. *Впоследствии, в сентябре 2014-го восстановлен.*

В конце июня

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№54 был нет?

----------


## APKAH

> №54 был нет?


Да было, просто давно не обновлял.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

А такой?

----------


## APKAH

> А такой?


Да уж...а это вообще чей Ми-24П? Нетипичный бортовой номер. С таким номером ранее нигде замечен не был.
Ми-8 №44Ж есть в Калинове, то есть это может быть скорее бродский, чем чернобаевский...или бумажке в иллюминаторе доверять нельзя. Каков источник фотографии?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

да все один и тот же АФП шник какой то отстрелял их всех....насчет бумажек...пока ничего сказать не могу-размер не позволяет определить нарисованы они там или есть в реале

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

у него ловушки в кожухе...скорее Ми-24 чернобаевский

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

у второго тоже №45

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

да и у №26 в иллюминаторе как то цифры подозрительно 46 напоминают

----------


## APKAH

> у второго тоже №45, да и у №26 в иллюминаторе как то цифры подозрительно 46 напоминают


Да уж...а я думал чего это Конотопский АРЗ несколько месяцев всё никак "разродиться" не мог, №24-ку единственную передали да и то без "адроса", а тут за последний месяц как прорвало, одни "новички"...да ещё и с неизвестными номерами, которые выбиваются из ряда б/н в полках...

Господа из украинского командования ради нашей ветки перекрашивают вертолёты, бортовые номера наносить не разрешают, зато не так давно придумали хитрость - бережно вставляют белые кружочки с цифрами б/н в иллюминаторы своих вертолётов, чтобы мы не догадались кто есть кто и думали что у них очень-очень много вертолётов  :Redface: 

Чувствую нам и последние восьмёрки придётся корректировать...интересно идею внедрили только в Чернобаевке или не только там...

был 24 стал 44
 
был 25 стал 45
 
26 - 46

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№39 забыли...но такой там и правда был

----------


## APKAH

> №39 забыли...но такой там и правда был


Да, несколько Ми-24В с б/н 39 на Украине были, но в "лётную обойму" из трёх бригад они никогда не входили. Да и про Ми-24В уже был разговор - их вывели их эксплуатации из ВСУ ещё на заре нового века. А что, с таким номером был замечен в АТО?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

был...и в отличие от остальных номер не на бумажке

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№39 в Чернобаевке в 98 году...правда В он или П я сказать не могу

----------


## APKAH

> был...и в отличие от остальных номер не на бумажке


Да, был он ранее, я его запамятовал...очень возможно что тоже "нарисованный", просто в другом полку не кружочки и по старому номера в иллюминаторы ставят...




> №39 в Чернобаевке в 98 году...правда В он или П я сказать не могу


Так это ж когда было...После этого все несколько раз поменялось...По некоторым данным к маю 1996 года общее число Ми-24 в различном состоянии на территории Украины составило 297 машин, на 2000 г. - 205. В разных источниках встречаются разные цифры о кол-ве бортов, но все источники говорят о том, что в 1992 году на территории Украины осталось не менее 250 Ми-24 всех модификаций. То есть к тому времени могло быть

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> просто в другом полку не кружочки и по старому номера в иллюминаторы ставят...


Цифры в иллюминаторе традиция 11 и 16 бригад в 7-м полку такой традиции нет....исключение №15

----------


## APKAH

> №79 под забором


Это бродский отстойник на 2004 год. №79 на фото - Ми-8Т, Т-шки почти все списаны из ВСУ. Ни одного лётного Ми-8Т за последние года в лётном состоянии ни в одном из трёх полков я не видел. №79 предположительно потерпевший аварию 19.08.2014 в Георгиевке - Ми-8МТ.

----------


## BETEPAH

Аэродром Тарасовка близ г. Луганск. Полёты ополченцев на уцелевшем (восстановленном ?) Як-52.
Комбат облетает позиции- р-н Тарасовки » ДНР - ДОНЕЦКАЯ НАРОДНАЯ РЕСПУБЛИКА, НОВОСТИ ДНР, САЙТ ДНР
Тарасовка - Облет позиций. - YouTube
Скорее всего, в воздухе один из этих бортов:
Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:30708) Untitled Yakovlev Yak-52 UR-BOD
Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:39939) Untitled Yakovlev Yak-52 LA-0676

----------


## APKAH

> Аэродром Тарасовка близ г. Луганск. Полёты ополченцев на уцелевшем (восстановленном ?) Як-52.


Да интересно, значит не всех на аэродроме расстреляли. Похоже это Як-52 LA-0676 з/н 9010807:

----------


## Дядька

> №39 в Чернобаевке в 98 году...правда В он или П я сказать не могу


Это скорее всего ми-24В. Виден кусочек "бороды", у П она другая.

----------


## BETEPAH

Район Луганского аэропорта, спутник WorldView-2, 01.09.2014 р.:
http://www.tvis.com.ua/images/phocag...rt_lugansk.jpg
Район Донецкого аэропорта 27.09.2014 р., спутник Pleiades, Разрешение - 70 см:
http://www.tvis.com.ua/images/phocag...don_airp_5.jpg

Источник:
Кадр місяця

----------


## BETEPAH

Возможно вы уже обратили внимание, что на спутниковом снимке Донецкого аэропорта, помимо уже отмеченного вами Як-40 UR-MMK (9521540):

также видны один цельный и 4 полностью сгоревших силуэта гражданских самолётов:

На Викимапии они отмечены как 4 Як-42 и  1 Ан-24:
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=ru&lat=48...53418&z=19&m=b
На данный момент, на картах гугла снимок сделан, когда 4 Як-42 ещё целы, а Як-4о на перроне уже разбит:
https://www.google.com/maps/@48.0696...1!1e3?hl=ru-RU
То есть Як-42 сгорели уже после того как украинские войска отбили аэропорт.
Точные номера бортов, которые теоретически могли находится на той стоянке мне, к сожалению, не известны.

----------


## APKAH

> Точные номера бортов, которые теоретически могли находится на той стоянке, мне, к сожалению, не известны.


Да это же отстойник с списанными самолётами, такой имеется почти в каждом крупном аэропорту на территории бывшего СССР. После такой бойни, как в Донецком аэропорту, удивительно что один Як-42 всё же остался более-менее цел. Бортовые номера найти можно без проблем, но вносить их в список потерь их не стоит.

----------


## BETEPAH

> Бортовые номера найти можно без проблем, но вносить их в список потерь их не стоит.


Жаль, реестроведам бы пригодилось.

----------


## APKAH

Находилось там 5 самолётов: 4 Як-42 и 1 Ан-24. Два из трёх сгоревших Як-42 известны:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Донецк аэропорт видео ополченцев

----------


## lindr

Ремонт 2 Су-25УБ, Су-25 и  Су-27

https://twitter.com/olarhat/status/518304000312348672

----------


## ПСП

> Находилось там 5 самолётов: 4 Як-42 и 1 Ан-24. Два из трёх сгоревших Як-42 известны:


Як-42Д :  UR-42372, UR-42377, UR-42381, UR-42383.
Ан-24РВ RA-46447 (бывший UR-46477)

----------


## Transit

> Донецк аэропорт видео ополченцев


Это скорее всего Agusta Westland AW109SP UR-DTK поврежденный 20-го мая 2014

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Донецк аэропорт видео ополченцев

----------


## Transit

> Донецк аэропорт видео ополченцев


Falcon 50 UR-CCC

----------


## ПСП

АРКАНу:
 За пятый Як-42 UR-????? в донецком аэропорту я принял обломки Як-40 UR-MMK, уничтоженный ещё 26.05.2014г.  
 Извините за ошибку!

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Кто знает что лежит на фото по стрелке?
Ан-24 UR-WRA не предлагать.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Жаль, реестроведам бы пригодилось.


наверное я смогу осветить...нужно?

----------


## m1Tpa

По Ми-8 НацГвардии сбитому 29.05. Летчик Александр Макеенко остался жив, и вовсю идет на поправку.
«Мы летели над фруктовым садом, - рассказал Александр. – Все произошло очень неожиданно, не было ни характерного для ПЗРК хлопка, вообще ничего. Просто раз и все»
https://www.facebook.com/bochkala?fref=nf

----------


## Fencer

Новороссия. Луганск. побитый армией укропии авиа музей.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Ми-8МТ №нет (до 945??), необходимо опознать.*
коллеги говорят №61

----------


## BETEPAH

> Новороссия. Луганск. побитый армией укропии авиа музей.


на 4:30 сгоревший Як-18Т не принадлежавший музею. До событий был в лётном состоянии. Активно обслуживался хозяином (о чём работник музея на видео и говорит).
Есть ещё фото:
https://plus.google.com/photos/11440...40943312517742
Фото от 2008го. Боле позднего, к сожалению, не нашёл:

Надо бы в потери записать.

Также на 6:29 виден L-29 с неизвестным статусом. По видео, вроде не пострадавший. Самолёт тоже не "музейный", но давно не летавший.
Есть фото от 2012го:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Может кому интересно будет.

----------


## APKAH

> Может кому интересно будет.


По второму скану (списку потерь) видно, что автор составлял список выписками различных случаев из СМИ.

Скан статьи "Украинская армейская авиация на Донбассе", интересное интервью с начальником армейской авиации:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Найдите 10 отличий

02.07.2014● Су-25М1 №06 (25508110121), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
Подбит в р-не Славянска выстрелом ПЗРК, сумел добраться до а/п Днепропетровск. При гашении скорости на предпосадочном снижении самолёт стало уводить в сторону, после чего лётчик принял решение катапультироваться. Самолёт упал в районе ВПП не причинив ущерба. Лётчик старший штурман 299 бригады Олександр Дякiв не пострадал.

А в первом вообще Помазуева в погибшие записали.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Модераториал: Сканы статьи удалены по просьбе редакции журнала.
Просьба не выкладывать материалы печати без согласования с правообладателем.
Д.Срибный

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

О потерях Ми-24.Прошу не обращать внимания на слог и некоторую политизированность текста.Обращайте внимание только на факты.
KLOCH4

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№59-№79 там где уронили

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

аэродром Тарасовка

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

аэродром Тарасовка

----------


## APKAH

> О потерях Ми-24


По поводу "вертолётопада" 03.06.2014. Есть ли у фотографии или видеоскрины борта №25 с тех событий? Надо бы внести в первый пост...Вроде видел фото на ветке у милитаризма, но лень перерывать сотни постов...

----------


## В.Марков

"... По данным военных, за время проведения АТО ВСУ потеряли три Су-24, две машины были сбиты террористами и одна потеряна в результате отказа техники."
Николаевский НАРП передает в части четыре бомбардировщика Су-24М

А были ли фотки и какие борты потеряны?

----------


## BETEPAH

> аэропорт г.Луганск.





> аэропорт г.Луганск.


Это не аэропорт. Это аэродром Тарасовка.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Спасибо. исправлю.

----------


## APKAH

> "... По данным военных, за время проведения АТО ВСУ потеряли три Су-24, две машины были сбиты террористами и одна потеряна в результате отказа техники."
> А были ли фотки и какие борты потеряны?


Ну вот, наконец-таки и признали все три.

21.03.2014● Су-24М №??, 7 БТА (в/ч А-2502)(Староконстантинов)
При заходе на посадку на а/д вылета в 17:51 разбился Су-24М. Как сообщил представитель МОУкраины, инцидент произошел вечером во время планового полета. Экипаж, в составе командира эскадрильи, подполковника Дениса Кочана и штурмана лейтенанта Панаса Дудника, успешно катапультировался. Для расследования обстоятельств аварии создана специальная комиссия.

02.07.2014● Су-24М №??, 7 БТА (в/ч А-2502)(Староконстантинов)
Подбит в р-не Славянска выстрелом ПЗРК, помпаж и последующий пожар двигателя, успешно был потушен системой пожаротушения, на одном двигателе вернулся на аэродром. При грубой аварийной посадке вновь загорелся. Прибывшим пожарным удалось потушить пламя. П/п-к Булацик Евгений Богданович и м-р Трошин Александр Анатольевич не пострадали. С большей долей вероятности борт будет списан. Экипаж награждён орденом Богдана Хмельницкого III степени.

20.08.2014● Су-24МР №??, 7 БТА (в/ч А-2502)(Староконстантинов)
Сбит около 18:00 в районе н.п. Хрящеватое (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе и упал в районе н.п. Новосветловка (ЛНР). По некоторым данным лётчики катапультировались. По сообщению с украинского форума в тот же день – лётчик жив, штурман погиб (тип именно как «МР»). Через два дня СНБО Украины вскользь подтвердило потерю борта (как Су-24М). В ожидании фотоподтверждения. По некоторым данным, на конец сентября лётчики так и не были найдены, вероятно они погибли.

----------


## APKAH

> Кульбакино, 27 ноября 2014. Всего 4 Су-25.



Чтобы казалось что на стоянке аэродрома всё ещё имеется модернизированная техника, пытаются компенсировать краской:

----------


## dagger

Нашел эти фотки в ВК и выложил в жж. 
Благодаря кооментариям в жж разобрались - это в Васильковской учебке, бывший ШМАС. • 38-й объединенный учебный центр (в/ч А-0704, Киевская область, г. Васильков).
Вот этот "27" со светлыми пилонами

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№02 с другого ракурса

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Железное подтверждение

----------


## APKAH

20.06.2014 командир звена 299 БТА капитан Волошин Владислав Валерьевич был представлен к госнаграде – ордену Богдана Хмельницкого III степени. 

Но 17.07.2014 во второй половине дня случилось ЧП, после приземления в а/п Днепропетровск, напуганный и нервный капитан Волошин В.В. говорил только одну фразу: «Самолет не тот». Позднее в тот же день на вопрос о самолете он ответил, что тот «оказался в ненужное время и в ненужном месте».

19.07.2014 к ордену "За мужество" III степени – за мужество и героизм был представлен командир звена капитан Волошин Владислав Валерьевич.

Ещё летом сохранил фразу из социальных сетей, о некоторых людях из 299 бригады тактической авиации ВВС Украины, совершившей показательную, "одесскую"  акцию 02.06.2014 в Луганске...захотелось выложить её после общения с "чернобаевскими", но думаю сейчас ей самое время:


Источник информации. Сразу вспоминается брифинг ВС РФ через три дня после катастрофы...Эх, а военные же тогда всё точно сказали, и про штурмовик и про высоту и про Р-60...но мало кто к ним тогда прислушался...тогда казалось это не реальным...все муссировали идею о Буке, запущенной и заснятой украинскими ресурсами...вот и итог засекречевания англичанами и голландцами правды о катастрофе...

Так что эти случаи: _будем в будущем в реестре менять...Может кто подскажет где появились первые новости о двух сбитых штурмовиках?_

16.07.2014● *Инцидент* Су-25М1 №03?, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
По данным СНБО Украины около 13:00 во время выполнения боевого задания в районе проведения АТО (р-н Горловки?) был подбит выстрелом ПЗРК ведомый самолёт пары Су-25. Лётчик успешно совершил аварийную посадку. Самолёт имеет значительные повреждения, требуется ремонт.

16.07.2014● *Авария* Су-25М1 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
Около 19:00 сбит во время выполнения боевого задания в районе н.п. Амвросиевка. Борт выполнял задачу по нанесению штурмового удара по объектам ополченцев. Самолёт был поражен ЗУР в ходе выполнения противозенитного маневра. Лётчик обнаружил захват своего самолёта при помощи СПО, что может говорить о применении в этом эпизоде ракеты с РЛ наведением (предположительно воздух-воздух). Лётчик успешно катапультировался и был эвакуирован в безопасное место подразделениями ВСУ.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Бойові літаки Повітряних Сил ЗС України в рамках відновлення бойових завдань нанесли декілька точкових авіаударів по визначених об’єктах противника

*16 липня 2014, 18:35* 
Після вимушеної перерви авіація Збройних Сил України відновила виконання бойових завдань у районі проведення антитерористичної операції. Зокрема, літаками військово-транспортної авіації здійснено перевезення гуманітарних вантажів для забезпечення мирного населення та особового складу Збройних Сил України.

Бойові літаки Повітряних Сил ЗС України нанесли декілька точкових авіаударів по визначених об’єктах противника. Дані щодо знищеної техніки та живої сили бойовиків уточнюються.

Інформація, що поширюється бойовиками щодо втрати Збройних Сил України двох штурмовиків Су-25 не відповідає дійсності.

*Сьогодні, 16 липня, близько 13.00 під час виконання бойового завдання в районі проведення антитерористичної операції терористами з переносного зенітного ракетного комплексу було нанесено ушкодження веденого літака пари Су-25.

Льотчик вивів літак у визначений район та успішно здійснив вимушену посадку.

Командир корабля не постраждав. Літак має незначні ушкодження та підлягає відновленню.*
Бойові літаки Повітряних Сил ЗС України в рамках відновлення бойових завдань нанесли декілька точкових авіаударів по визначених об’єктах противника | Міністерство оборони України

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Все новости о сбитом идут от 17-го числа.
*время публикации: 17 июля 2014 г., 12:43*
"16 июля около 19.00 со стороны России осуществлена очередная провокация. Военный самолет Вооруженных сил РФ нанес ракетный удар по самолету Су-25 Вооруженных сил Украины, который выполнял задачи на территории Украины", - сказал он.

"Наш самолет был сбит, летчик катапультировался и был эвакуирован в безопасное место", - заявил пресс-секретарь СНБО.

"Летчик цел, ранений нет", - добавил он.

Главный редактор Цензор.Нет Юрий Бутусов сообщает в Facebook , что украинский самолет был сбит самолетом ВВС России в районе города Снежное Донецкой области:

"Су-25 осуществлял поиск артиллерийских позиций российских наемников, которые вели огонь по бойцам 72-й механизированной бригады. Российский истребитель-перехватчик Су-27, стартовавший с ростовского аэроузла, вторгся в воздушное пространство Украины, и сбил украинский самолет пуском ракеты "воздух-воздух".
Новости Украины NEWSru.ua :: СНБО: украинский Су-25 был сбит российским военным самолётом, а с территории РФ обстреливают силовиков

----------


## APKAH

Если разобрать порции новостей выдаваемых пресс-секретарём СНБО Украины Андреем Лысенко, то поступок Волошина вполне объясним...разберём по датам:

15.07.2014



> "Сегодня приблизительно в 7 утра неизвестный самолет осуществил бомбардировку города Снежное Донецкой области, есть погибшие и раненые".
> 
> "В то же время СНБО заявляет, что "со вчерашнего дня (с 14.07.2014) самолеты ВС Украины с начала поисково-спасательной операции, направленной на поиск украинских летчиков со сбитого Ан-26, не осуществили ни одного вылета".


16.07.2014 вечером заявляет:



> Информация, которая распространяется боевиками по потери вооруженных сил Украины двух штурмовиков Су-25 не соответствует действительности.
> 
> Сегодня, 16 июля, около 13.00 во время выполнения боевого задания в районе проведения антитеррористической операции террористами из переносного зенитного ракетного комплекса были нанесены повреждения ведомого самолета пары Су-25. Летчик вывел самолет в определенный район и успешно совершил вынужденную посадку. Командир корабля не пострадал. Самолет имеет незначительные повреждения и подлежит восстановлению.


Подтверждая лишь аварийную посадку, одного штурмовика вероятно в Чугуеве или Краматорске. То есть в Днепропетровск дейсвительно не вернулось два Су-25.

17.07.2014, утренние заявления:



> "16 июля около 19.00 со стороны России осуществлена очередная провокация. Военный самолет ВС РФ нанес ракетный удар по самолету Су-25 ВС Украины, который выполнял задачи на территории Украины. Наш самолет был сбит, летчик катапультировался и был эвакуирован в безопасное место" - заявил пресс-секретарь СНБО.
> 
> "Есть информация, что проходили некоторые установки на территорию Украины, которые имеют возможность сбивать самолеты на больших высотах, среди них была и установка Бук" - сообщил Андрей Лысенко.


Этим и объясняется почему Волошину на штурмовик поставили ракеты "воздух-воздух", лётчик знал что в регионе действуют "вражеские самолёты". В полёте РП ему сообщает что рядом на такой-то высоте идёт враг - уничтожай. Молодой карьерист Волошин спешно принялся выполнять задание. Засёк неприятеля, после выпуска двух Р-60М, приблизившись обработал объект пушкой ГШ-30-2, и тут очевидно до него дошло что борт гражданский...

Этим и объясняется его нервозность, как будто его обманули, "это был не тот самолёт", "оказался в ненужное время и в ненужном месте" и т.д. После оперативно были изъяты все данные объективного контроля и переговоры диспетчеров.

Типичная операция ЦРУ, подготовились, выбрали нужный для уничтожения самолёт "любимой" авиакомпании (не знаю чем же она американцам так насолила), подкорректирован маршрут (точно по центру боевыхз действий), проигнорированны призывы IATA закрыть небо гражданским бортам над Донбассом, заблаговременно подготовлена информационная почва, для быдло-населения подготовили две версии, что бы был демократический выбор - "российский" ли это Бук или "украинский". А ВВС Украины тупо использовали в слепую...

17.07.2014 вечером:



> "Сегодня авиация сил АТО вообще не поднималась в воздух — ни вертолеты, ни самолеты, ни истребители», — сообщил агентству «Интерфакс-Украина» руководитель группы информирования о силовой операции Владислав Селезнев.


ну-ну...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

1.Капитан Волошин полеты не совершал, а 16 июля (его самолет) был посажен на ремонт»
2.*29 августа самолет Су-25, который пилотировал Волошин, был сбит*, летчик катапультировался и скрывался на территории, контролируемой ополчением. «Первого сентября Волошин был найден военнослужащими ВС Украины, с этого времени к полетам не привлекался.
 ВЗГЛЯД / СБУ: Пилот Волошин в день крушения Boeing полетов не совершал

----------


## APKAH

Они в своём СБУ похоже совсем от безделья обленились, как можно было додуматься сказать такую фразу:



> Данные относительно отсутствия украинских боевых самолетов в районе катастрофы пассажирского самолета подтверждаются материалами объективного контроля системы сбора и обработки радиолокационной информации...


21.07.2014 МО РФ предоставила целый брифинг на эту тему. Украина же, вместе с западными странами всю информацию по катастрофе засекретили, диспетчеров попрятали, чёрные ящики запрятали, улики и тела вывезли, подписали межгосударственные акты о неразглашении, и в итоге сообщили что вообще никогда не расскажут итоги следствия...




> Капитан Волошин полеты не совершал, а 16 июля (его самолет) был посажен на ремонт», – сказал Лубкивский


Оказывается этот капитан Волошин за всех в 299 бригаде только и отдувался, работал по полной, 16.07.2014 оказывается его подбили, этим и объясняют присвоение ордена "За мужество" III степени. Чего же тогда после 29.08.2014 этого героя хотя бы в звании не повысили? Ведь целых два раза был подбит во время БД? В одном случае посадил борт, в другом успешно катапультировался на вражеской территории и через сутки вышел к своим...Но это не главное...

Главное почему не рассказывают за какие заслуги этот паренёк, лётчик Су-25 получил 20.06.2014 орден Богдана Хмельницкого III степени...ведь к тому времени Су-25 ещё в боевых действиях почти не применялись, да и не было тогда ещё масштабных боевых действий. Был Славянск, "Восток" в районе Донецка и Мозговой в Лисичанске и всё! Попыток сбития штурмовиков к той дате зафиксировано не было ни от одной из сторон.

Был лишь единственный случай, за что могли ему дать награду - за показательную акцию 02.06.2014 в Луганске, за подлый расстрел неуправляемыми ракетами С-8КОМ безоружных луганчан в центре города у здания ОГА, думали что повторив одесскую трагедию запугают и сломают жителей ЛНР...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Главное почему не рассказывают за какие заслуги этот паренёк, лётчик Су-25 получил 20.06.2014 орден Богдана Хмельницкого III степени...ведь к тому времени Су-25 ещё в боевых действиях почти не применялись, да и не было тогда ещё масштабных боевых действий. Был Славянск, "Восток" в районе Донецка и Мозговой в Лисичанске и всё! Попыток сбития штурмовиков к той дате зафиксировано не было ни от одной из сторон.
> .


орден Богдана Хмельницкого III степени дают сбитым пилотам (по крайней мере пока исключений не было),а ордена "За мужество" III степени членам экипажа.Насчет что заявок Су-25-х не было:
1.03.06.2014, 18:49 Под Красным Лиманом сбит украинский штурмовик Су-25
Ополченцы сбили штурмовик Су-25 под Красным Лиманом - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS
2.11:46, 17 ИЮНЯ 2014 Ополченцы сбили штурмовик Су-25 в Горловке
Ополченцы сбили штурмовик Су-25 в Горловке :: Новости :: ТВ Центр - Официальный сайт телекомпании
Какой то из этих?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

за 20.06.2014 я Волошина не нашел

Источник: Президент Украины подписал Указ о присвоении государственных наград участникам АТО - ГолосUA
Golos.ua © 2014

----------


## APKAH

> орден Богдана Хмельницкого III степени дают сбитым пилотам (по крайней мере пока исключений не было)


Данным орденом награждены ветераны второй мировой войны, в числе кавалеров есть и глава ФСБ РФ, так что не всё так однобоко  :Redface: 




> орден Богдана Хмельницкого III степени - Государственная награда Украины для награждения граждан Украины за особые заслуги в защите государственного суверенитета, территориальной целостности, укреплении обороноспособности и безопасности Украины.





> 03.06.2014, 18:49 Под Красным Лиманом сбит украинский штурмовик Су-25
> Ополченцы сбили штурмовик Су-25 под Красным Лиманом - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS


Ах ну да, 01.06.2014 в Славянске появляются ЗУ-23-2, вроде в тот же день Стрелков говорит о том что ему доложили о двух сбитых Су-25. Я к тому что там заявок на сбитие было больше чем штурмовиков в лётном состоянии и на хранении вместе взятых...А уж сколько таких как Бабай и других козаков на словах посбивало бортов можно только догадываться...

Вспоминается как товарищ "Кирпич" из ПК подбил Су-25, за что даже крест георгиевский получил...Кстати очень может быть, что именно за этот случай, за то, что довёл до базы аварийный борт, как раз и могли дать орден Волошину...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Данным орденом награждены ветераны второй мировой войны, в числе кавалеров есть и глава ФСБ РФ, так что не всё так однобоко


Не однобоко.Но применительно к авиации в зоне АТО все стройно и логично."Богдана 3-й степени" получили все сбитые пилоты ЛА. По ордену "Мужества" могу судить на примере экипажей вертолетов. Летчик-"Богдана", оператор-"Мужества".

----------


## APKAH

> "Богдана 3-й степени" получили все сбитые пилоты ЛА.


Имеется ввиду командиры экипажей или лётчики? Не уж то известны все случаи присвоения ордена всем сбитым? Было бы интересно узнать, дополнить первый пост...




> По ордену "Мужества" могу судить на примере экипажей вертолетов. Летчик-"Богдана", оператор-"Мужества".


Если бы оператор выдернул из кабины потерявшего сознание лётчика горящего Ми-24ВП №12, а не наоборот, то мне кажется очевидным, что распределение орденов было бы иначе. В другом известном случае 02.07.2014, орден получили оба члена экипажа. Так что в каждом случае по разному.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Лутугино.

----------


## APKAH

> Лутугино.


Пейзаж, радующийся кавказец и телеграфные столбы говорят мне что на фотографии с большой долей вероятности останки армянского Ми-24, сбитого "Иглой" 12.11.2014.

----------


## APKAH

_Конотоп, январь 2015 г._

Этим и объясняется почему Армейская Авиация Украины последнее время пополняется лишь облезлыми выцветшими Ми-24П, находившиеся на многолетнем хранении в отстойниках. "Театральные" постановки летом с перекраской и заменой на фальшивые бортовые номера не прошли, почти всех вычислили.

Ещё летом думали, Конотопский вертолёто-ремонтный завод всё рапортует да рапортует, работает в три смены, а всё никак не разродится новыми отремонтированными вертолётами для ВСУ...оказывается работы велись совсем для других эксплуатантов  :Redface: 


-->подробности здесь

----------


## lindr

> Этим и объясняется почему Армейская Авиация Украины последнее время пополняется лишь облезлыми выцветшими Ми-24П, находившиеся на многолетнем хранении в отстойниках. "Театральные" постановки летом с перекраской и заменой на фальшивые бортовые номера не прошли, почти всех вычислили.


Аркан, в 2013 на Украину *для ремонта* пришло чуть меньше чем до хрена Ми-24 из Азербайджана, Алжира, Конго и прочих, контракты должны выполнятся иначе неустойка и ничего тут не поделаешь.

----------


## APKAH

> Аркан, в 2013 на Украину *для ремонта* пришло чуть меньше чем до хрена Ми-24 из Азербайджана, Алжира, Конго и прочих, контракты должны выполнятся иначе неустойка и ничего тут не поделаешь.


Ремонт ремонтом, но на Ми-24В же Нигерийские ОЗ! С таким б/н ранее нигде засвечен не был, и кстати почему-то без "липы" (или адроса), как и переданный летом ВСУ с завода Ми-24П №24 жёлтый.

У Super Hind'ов же на фото камуфляж однотипный, информация с нигерийского ресурса, да и дядька на фотографии явно не из Алжира или Баку. К тому же алжирские и азербайджанские модернизированные Ми-24 имеют совсем другой камуфляж. По поводу "контракты должны выполняться" - это не про Украину, обязательствами в том числе контрактами украинского ВПК она уже не раз прославилась на весь мир.

Тут возможен ещё такой вариант - про эту юаровскую модернизацию, "Super Hind", слышал что азербайджанцы и алжирцы немного обожглись, так как ни запчасти, ни обслуживание, ни ремонт в РФ для ихней "нелегальной" модернизации закрыт. А у вертолётов срок межремонтного ресурса подходит или уже вышел, у алжирских так точно, вот и решили вероятно скинуть Конотопу вертолёты для прохождения ремонта и последующей продажи в третьи страны, например в Нигерию...А себе взяли нормальное количество новеньких Ми-35М и Ми-28НЭ, там где положено.

----------


## lindr

> По поводу "контракты должны выполняться" - это не про Украину, обязательствами в том числе контрактами украинского ВПК она уже не раз прославилась на весь мир.


Аркан вы так уж словами не бросались. Помните как Вас за пять лет назад " некачественный украинский ремонт" 10 постов по стенке возили. 

Я много чего подобного слыхал, кто-то даже божился, что шильдики машинам перебивают, чтобы скрыть остаток ресурса... только доказательств нет слова одни.

Взять хотя бы самый известный случай с МиГ-21 для Йемена, ребята ведь не заплатили за последнюю партию, хотя цена плевая $ 400 000 за машину плюс самолеты сверх срока склад занимали, а Хорватия заплатила больше и сразу. 

Не ну конечно надо было еще пару лет подождать, вдруг хуситы столицу страны освободят? :Biggrin: 

Template:Yemen Insurgency detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Теперь к делу, по документам 2013 года так (С 2014 полная ж..., инфы скорее всего почти не будет, по экспорту точно нет, импорт немного есть)

Вот Алжир, читаем внимательно: *без обладнання модернізованої системи озброєння та навігаці*ї (без оборудования модернизированной системы вооружения и навигации)

1.Вертольот Мі-24 без обладнання модернізованої системи озброєння та навігації, бортовий номер SB-91 в ремонт, в розібраному вигляді, з двигуном та головним редуктором: Фюзеляж Тип Мі-24, зав. № 3532423117021 - 1 шт. Бак 242-6120-30, зав.

1.Вертольот Мі-24 без обладнання модернізованої системи озброєння та навігації, бортовий номер SB-73 в ремонт, в розібраному вигляді, з двигуном та головним редуктором: Фюзеляж Тип Мі-24, зав. № 3532421319212 - 1 шт. Бак 242-6120-30, зав.

1.Вертольот Мі-24 без обладнання модернізованої системи озброєння та навігації, бортовий номер SB-48 в ремонт, в розібраному вигляді, з двигуном та головним редуктором: Фюзеляж Тип Мі-24, зав. № 3532422116772 - 1 шт. Бак 242-6120-30, зав.

1.Вертольот Мі-24 без обладнання модернізованої системи озброєння та навігації, бортовий номер SB-95 в ремонт, в розібраному вигляді, з двигуном та головним редуктором: Фюзеляж Тип Мі-24, зав. № 3532422319594 - 1 шт. Бак 242-6120-30, зав.

1.Вертольот Мі-24 без обладнання модернізованої системи озброєння та навігації, бортовий номер SB-89 в ремонт, в розібраному вигляді, з двигуном та головним редуктором: Фюзеляж Тип Мі-24, зав. № 3532422319852 - 1 шт. Бак 242-6120-30, зав.

Азербайджан

"1.Вертольот Мі-24В в ремонт, зав. № 3532424218794, в розібраному вигляді, без двигунів ТВЗ-117, головного редуктора ВР-24 та ЛНВ. Найменування пакувальних виробів: Фюзеляж - 1 шт., зав.№ 3532424218794; Блок Б8В20 - 1 шт., зав.№ 27900627;"

"1.Вертольот Мі-24В в ремонт, зав. № 34035403021, в розібраному вигляді, без двигунів ТВЗ-117, головного редуктора ВР-24 та ЛНВ. Найменування пакувальних виробів: Фюзеляж - 1 шт., зав.№ 34035403021; Блок Б8В20 - 1 шт., зав.№ 27850352; Блок"

1.Вертольот Мі-24В в ремонт, зав. № 3532422014755, в розібраному вигляді, без двигунів ТВЗ-117, головного редуктора ВР-24 та ЛНВ. Найменування пакувальних виробів: Фюзеляж - 1 шт., зав.№ 3532422014755; Блок Б8В20 - 1 шт., зав.№ 27900049;"

1.Вертольот Мі-24В в ремонт, зав. № 3532422218588, в розібраному вигляді, без двигунів ТВЗ-117, головного редуктора ВР-24 та ЛНВ. Найменування пакувальних виробів: Фюзеляж - 1 шт., зав.№ 3532422218588; Блок Б8В20 - 1 шт., зав.№ 27890444;"

"1.Вертольот Мі-24В в ремонт, зав. № 3532423015478, в розібраному вигляді, без двигунів ТВЗ-117, головного редуктора ВР-24 та ЛНВ. Найменування пакувальних виробів: Фюзеляж - 1 шт., зав.№ 3532423015478; Блок Б8В20 - 1 шт., зав.№ 27860104;"

"1.Вертольот Мі-24В в ремонт, зав. № 3532423218635,(рік випуску 1982)в розібраному вигляді, без двигунів ТВЗ-117, головного редуктора ВР-24 та ЛНВ. Найменування пакувальних виробів: Фюзеляж - 1 шт., зав.№ 3532423218635; Блок Б8В20 - 1 шт., зав.№

Сенегал *Тимчасове ввезення з метою ремонт* (Временный ввоз с пометкою ремонт)

"1. Тимчасове ввезення з метою ремонту.ТВП. Вертоліт Мі-35П (зав. № 054375)-1шт;Вертоліт Мі-17-1В (зав. № 686 М 01)-1шт.В розібраному стані, без двигунів."

Египет

"1.Вертольот типу Мі-17 № 324М44 в ремонт, в розібраному стані (без головного редуктора ВР-14 та авіаційних ТВЗ-117ВМ) - 1 шт. у складі: - фюзеляж вертольту в складі зйомних компонентів та систем; - агрегати і блоки вертольоту, що були дем"

Грузия

1-Цивільний вертоліт Мі-8МТВ-1 зав. номер 95588, борт. номер 4L-TLS у ремонт, з встановленому на ньому: головний редуктор ВР-14 1шт. зав.№1040142705026, двигуни ТВ3-117ВМ 2шт. зав.№№Н78МТ9013078, 7087854803244, лопаті несучого гвинта 8АТ.2710.000 5шт

запчасти из "офшора"

1.ТВП.Ремонтний фонд вертольота Мі-24П-1шт., (списаний планер вертольота Мі-24П без двигунів типу ТВ3-117, лопатей несучого гвинта, лопатей рульового гвинта, карданного валу 8А-6314-00, автомата перекосу, екранно-вихлопних пристроїв, з частково демон

----------


## APKAH

> Аркан вы так уж словами не бросались. Помните как Вас за пять лет назад " некачественный украинский ремонт" 10 постов по стенке возили.


Вы опять за своё? Про "некачественный украинский ремонт" повторюсь ещё раз для вас, что если два самолёта разных стран прошедшие ремонт на одном и том же украинском АРЗ, впоследствии в течении месяца падают, при этом до этого у них были техн. неполадки, то на первый взгляд первая причина это "некачественный украинский ремонт", а не "недоработки российских АРЗ", как утверждал товарищ с украинской стороны.

Смотрю любите вы спорить на отдельные темы. Так же советую, на будущее, на одних только таможенных декларациях историю не сторить, а иногда подключать и другие источники. По поводу нигерийского Ми-24В вопрос остаётся открытым.




> Я много чего подобного слыхал, кто-то даже божился, что шильдики машинам перебивают, чтобы скрыть остаток ресурса... только доказательств нет слова одни.


Это вы про вашу информацию о монгольских Ми-24В на Украине? Кстати чем закончилось? Появились ли какие-либо доказательства?

----------


## dagger

Есть свидетель видевший обломки вертолета в Георгиевке - близко не подпустили укрвоенные. Обломки лежали в поле рядом со старым кладбищем Коноплянки. Я обе фото показывал ему - местность соответсвует ("там все поля такие"). Так что особых сомнений нет, Ми-24П Бирюка лежит в Георгиевке.

----------


## lindr

> Это вы про вашу информацию о монгольских Ми-24В на Украине? Кстати чем закончилось? Появились ли какие-либо доказательства?


Нет, про поставки МиГ-21 Хорватии, некий товарищ утверждал, что вместо машин с остатком ресурса в 1800-1900 часов (Эфиопия)и 1000-1400 часов (Алжир) подпихнули машины с остатком 600-400 часов (Болгария), Я сравнил данные в Йеменском контакте с закупками 2002-2003 годов Все данные сошлись кроме одной машины, Возможно номер перепутан или собрали из двух одну - допускается, в Югославии Франкенштейн (103/104) летал 15 лет до списания.




> Кстати чем закончилось?


Кто Вам сказал, что закончилось? Наберитесь терпения.




> то на первый взгляд первая причина это "некачественный украинский ремонт


Ключевое слово *на первый взгляд*. Согласно результатам расследования украинские АРП оказались не при чем. 

Постой вопрос: если все так плохо, почему к "Хохлам" очередь на ремонт в прямом заметьте смысле? А у Российских Рем. заводов Вам много известно? Там все зашибись  :Rolleyes: ?

----------


## APKAH

> Постой вопрос: если все так плохо, почему к "Хохлам" очередь на ремонт в прямом заметьте смысле? А у Российских Рем. заводов Вам много известно? Там все зашибись ?


Насколько я знаю, российские АРЗ отпугивают зарубежных экплуатантов своей ценой, да и загружены отечественными заказами последние лет пять. Поэтому мало кто вообще ремонтирует боевую авиатехнику в РФ. Остаётся возможность провести ремонт ЛА на Украине или в Белоруссии, где дешевле. Про всё "плохо" - совсем не так. 
Некоторые временные сложности имевшие место быть (или не быть, как в некоторых случаях выясняется впоследствии) на некоторых заводах, не говорят о ситуации на всех украинских АРЗ в целом. Хотя историй с украинским ВПК было предостаточно.

----------


## lindr

> подробности здесь


Алжирцы написали опровержение, *на снимке изображены Алжирские МК3 в процессе ремонта*. Модернизация Ми-24В в стандарт МК для Нигерии не планируется 3 т.к. в данный момент это *технически невозможно*. 

В частности указывается что:




> .... la société qui procédait à cette* mise à jour n’existe plus (ATE)* et combien-même celle qui l’a remplacée (Paramount) dispose encore des plans de l’upgrade, ils sont passé à une autre mise à niveau comprenant des équipements nouveaux. Les équipements figurants sur la photo montrent une « boule » optronique Denel, dont disposent les Mi24 Algériens et qui *n’est plus produite*, Denel s’étant séparée de sa filiale optronique au profit de Carl Zeiss. Cette dernière fabrique des boules FLIR plus petites.


Компания производившая указанное оборудование *(АТЕ) более не существует* и ее правоприемница (Paramount) хоть и имеет планы по модернизации но в другой, новой комплектации. Оборудование представленное на фото "Шар" - оптоэлектронная система производства Denel установленая на алжирские Ми-24 *более не производится*.  Denel отделила и продала свой филиал, производящий оптико-электронные системы компании "Карл Цейс". Вышеуказанная компания производит системы FLIR намного меньшего форм-фактора.

Questionnements autour de nos Mi24 en Ukraine - Secret Difa3

----------


## APKAH

Остаётся понять что в районе Киева нигерийский NAF 261 делал. Или в ремонт приходил (в 2008 г. как раз Украина и поставляла нигерийцам Ми-24В), или достали из старых конотопских запасов, отремонтировали и продали. Песочный камуфляж получается для машин обоих государств наносится.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

33 синий...или 37-й?

----------


## APKAH

> 33 синий...или 37-й?


●35714 Су-27П №04 (04.07.1991), 62 иап, с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины, в 2001 г. передан в 9 иабр (Озерное), на 2010 г. замечен в отстойнике в Озерном, 04.2013 перевезён на трейлере в ремонт на ЗАРЗ, 10.2014 проходит ремонт на ЗАРЗе, получил №37, передан в 9 иабр, 05.01.2015 официально передан ВВСУ+;

●15921 Су-27 №53 (21.09.1986), 831 иап, в последствии получил №33, с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины, в конце 90-х годов получил №33, на 2010 г. в отстойнике на а/д Миргород, в 2014 г. прошёл ремонт на ЗАРЗе, б/н сохранён (з/н не проверен), передан в 831 бта, 05.01.2015 официально передан ВВСУ+;

----------


## APKAH

Уже несколько дней работает авиация ВВСУ. По сведениям с фронта, при поддержке вежливых людей наконец-таки начали полномасштабную операцию по ликвидации "дебальцевского кармана". В ночь с 22-е на 23-е северо-западнее Дебальцево огнём ЗУ-23 подбит Су-25 ВВСУ...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Бойовики продовжують зазнавати втрат

1 годину тому | ID: 7147 | Переглядів: 4232 АТО
У ході ведення бойових дій усі намагання бойовиків атакувати позиції українських військовослужбовців у районі Некішино, Рідкодуб, Новоіванівка, Новогригорівка, у напрямку Попасної, а також населених пунктів Водяного, Опитного, Мар’їнки та Майорська були відбиті. Терористи понесли значні втрати живої сили та техніки.

За останню добу, з 26 на 27 січня у ході бойових дій українськими військовими знищено 4 бойові машини, 5 САУ та 7 одиниць автомобільної техніки.

Напередодні, підрозділами Збройних сил України було знищено 4 танка, 9 бойових броньованих машин, 4 РСЗВ «Смерч», 12 РСЗВ «Град», 18 одиниць автомобільної техніки, *один літак Л-39, 2 літака АН-2, один ЯК-52, 2 літака ЯК-50 та 4 гелікоптери МІ-24*.

                                                                                     Прес-служба Міністерства оборони України

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Українській армії пропонують нові безпілотники, перероблений «Калашников» та мотодельтаплан.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Украина потеряла половину своей авиации: из-за агрессии РФ
Вторник, 27 января 2015, 14:15 
За последний год из-за агрессию России и аннексии Крыма Украина потеряла половину своей военной авиации.
Об этом свидетельствуют данные отчета о состоянии воздушного флота в мире Flightglobal Insight's World Air Forces 2015.
"Конфликт стал тяжелым ударом по украинским силам, много самолетов было сбито или уничтожено на земле. Наши подсчеты показывают, что ее (Украины) военные реестры сократились с 400 действующих единиц до 222 в течение 12 месяцев отчетного период", - говорится в документе.


Данные: Flightglobal Insight's World Air Forces 2015
Согласно данным отчета, сейчас украинская военная авиация насчитывает 222 единицы, включая более 60 истребителей, бомбардировщиков и штурмовиков, около 30 военно-транспортных самолетов и свыше 90 вертолетов.
http://www.pravda.com.ua/rus/news/2015/01/27/7056529/

----------


## APKAH

> Об этом свидетельствуют данные отчета о состоянии воздушного флота в мире Flightglobal Insight's World Air Forces 2015.


Типичный западный бредовый "докладик" далёкий от реальности. Цифра потерь в 200 единиц вообще взята с луны. До 200 рабочих ЛА имелось в военных структурах до кризиса, а не фантазёрские 400 бортов. Сегодняшнее состояние 200-220, это вместе с оживлёнными "трупами" из отстойников. Давно не обновлял базу, но на неделе займусь, приведу общие цифры, сравним.

----------


## Mig

> Бойовики продовжують зазнавати втрат
> 1 годину тому | ID: 7147 | Переглядів: 4232 АТО
> У ході ведення бойових дій усі намагання бойовиків атакувати позиції українських військовослужбовців у районі Некішино, Рідкодуб, Новоіванівка, Новогригорівка, у напрямку Попасної, а також населених пунктів Водяного, Опитного, Мар’їнки та Майорська були відбиті. Терористи понесли значні втрати живої сили та техніки.


Не понял эту тарабарщину... Рабочий язык данного сайта - РУССКИЙ. Не так ли?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Бойовики продовжують зазнавати втрат
> 
> 1 годину тому | ID: 7147 | Переглядів: 4232 АТО
> У ході ведення бойових дій усі намагання бойовиків атакувати позиції українських військовослужбовців у районі Некішино, Рідкодуб, Новоіванівка, Новогригорівка, у напрямку Попасної, а також населених пунктів Водяного, Опитного, Мар’їнки та Майорська були відбиті. Терористи понесли значні втрати живої сили та техніки.
> 
> За останню добу, з 26 на 27 січня у ході бойових дій українськими військовими знищено 4 бойові машини, 5 САУ та 7 одиниць автомобільної техніки.
> 
> Напередодні, підрозділами Збройних сил України було знищено 4 танка, 9 бойових броньованих машин, 4 РСЗВ «Смерч», 12 РСЗВ «Град», 18 одиниць автомобільної техніки, *один літак Л-39, 2 літака АН-2, один ЯК-52, 2 літака ЯК-50 та 4 гелікоптери МІ-24*.
> 
>                                                                                      Прес-служба Міністерства оборони України


По интернету волна пошла.Кто то горюет,кто то радуется.
  
Для справки:"Вербовая Балка — село на Украине, административно подчинено Моспинскому горсовету Пролетарского района города Донецка. Площадь — 0,63 км кв. Почтовый индекс — 83498. Телефонный код — +380-622"
В Моспина L-29 стояли вот в таком виде.

----------


## BETEPAH

> В Моспина L-29 стояли вот в таком виде.


 Это не Моспино. Это Весёлая Тарасовка. Пересмотрите осеннее видео от ополчения:




> Аэродром Тарасовка близ г. Луганск. Полёты ополченцев на уцелевшем (восстановленном ?) Як-52.
> Комбат облетает позиции- р-н Тарасовки » ДНР - ДОНЕЦКАЯ НАРОДНАЯ РЕСПУБЛИКА, НОВОСТИ ДНР, САЙТ ДНР
> Тарасовка - Облет позиций. - YouTube
> Скорее всего, в воздухе один из этих бортов:
> Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:30708) Untitled Yakovlev Yak-52 UR-BOD
> Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:39939) Untitled Yakovlev Yak-52 LA-0676

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Это не Моспино. Это Весёлая Тарасовка. Пересмотрите осеннее видео от ополчения:


Спасибо за важное замечание,но сути сказанного это не меняет.Обстреливали аэродром возле н.п. Вербовая Балка (ДНР).И ВВС ЛНР там делать нечего.Да и невнимателен я был.В сообщении говорится о L-39 а не "Дельфине".

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Су-25 ВВС ЛНР 29 января.

----------


## stream

"За Одессу!"
bmpd - Штурмовик Су-25 ВВС ЛНР

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

такое вот.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

И такое.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

БПЛА

----------


## APKAH

Ввиду последних событий, по информации ополчения по предположительным потерям ВВСУ расклад такой:

23.01.2015● *Инцидент* ?
По данным источников близким к ополчению, в ночь с 22-го на 23-е число, подбит огнём ЗУ-23 в районе Дебальцево (ДНР). Оставляя за собой шлейф дыма ушёл на северо-запад от города. Вероятно в данном случае имело место быть повреждение.

01.02.2015● *Авария* Су-25 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
По сведениям штаба ополчения, в 18:00 в районе Горловки (ДНР) сбит огнём ПВО. В пресс-центре АТО сообщили, что в связи с неблагоприятными погодными условиями полёты украинских ВВС «не осуществлялись вообще». Вероятно в данном случае имело место быть повреждение.

01-02.02.2015● *Авария* Ми-8 №??, ВВС Украины
По сведениям штаба ополчения, сбит. Месторасположение пока не известно.

03.02.2015● *Авария* Ту-143 №??, 383 ОП ДПЛА (в/ч А-3808)(Хмельницкий)
Сбит в районе Ирмино (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе Так как этот аппарат садится при помощи парашютной системы, после поражения эта система сработала и раскрывшийся парашют ввел в заблуждение наземных наблюдателей насчет якобы катапультировавшегося пилота.

03.02.2015● *Авария* Су-25 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
По сведениям штаба ополчения, в 14:25 подразделениями ПВО были сбиты 2 Су-25, осуществлявшие бомбометание на северной и северо-восточной окраине Дебальцево по позициям ополчения. Первый упал в 1 км юго-западнее населенного пункта Комиссаровка на территории, контролируемой ополченцами. Второй – в районе юго-западной окраины Чернухино, где в настоящее время противник предпринимает попытки контратаковать наши позиции. Один лётчик успел катапультироваться, в настоящее время военнослужащие ДНР продолжают его поиски.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 01-02.02.2015● *Авария* Ми-8 №??, ВВС Украины
> По сведениям штаба ополчения, сбит. Месторасположение пока не известно.


Мог и Ми-24 быть.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Один МИГ-29 украинских ВВС был сбит российским истребителем над территорией России. :Confused: 
Flightglobal: За 2014 год количество военных самолетов и вертолетов в Украине сократилось на 178 единиц / Гордон

----------


## APKAH

> Один МИГ-29 украинских ВВС был сбит российским истребителем над территорией России.
> Flightglobal: За 2014 год количество военных самолетов и вертолетов в Украине сократилось на 178 единиц / Гордон


Единственную предположительную потерю от "рук" российского истребителя озвучили в СНБО Украины в июле 2014 г., этот случай есть в реестре:



> 16.07.2014● *Авария* Су-25М1 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
> Около 19:00 сбит во время выполнения боевого задания в районе н.п. Амвросиевка. Борт выполнял задачу по нанесению штурмового удара по объектам ополченцев. Самолёт был поражен ЗУР в ходе выполнения противозенитного маневра. Лётчик обнаружил захват своего самолёта при помощи СПО, что может говорить о применении в этом эпизоде ракеты с РЛ наведением (предположительно воздух-воздух). Лётчик успешно катапультировался и был эвакуирован в безопасное место подразделениями ВСУ. По украинским данным сбит истребителем ВВС РФ с а/д Миллерово.





> Как отмечается в отчете, в распоряжении украинской армии сейчас насчитывается 19 самолетов МИГ-29, 16 – Су-27, 15 – Су-25, 11 – Су-24.


Именно такие цифры (за исключением кол-ва Су-25) были на первой странице данной ветки на осень 2014 г.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> *11 бригада АА (в/ч А-1604)(Чернобаевка):*
> Ми-24П №02 (???), последний раз в полёте замечен в Ровно. 
> Ми-24Ми-24П №нет (???), необходимо опознать, вероятно перекрашенный «ооновский» из 11 бригады (Чернобаевка).


Добавлена 13 июля 2014.

----------


## m1Tpa

Просто для ознакомления. Как утверждается свежее фото украинских вертолетов в АТО

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

[QUOTE=m1Tpa;117602]Просто для ознакомления. Как утверждается свежее фото украинских вертолетов в АТО
Спасибо.А что в фейсбуке пишут?Краматорск?

----------


## m1Tpa

Увы, без привязки к месту. Автор ездил в 43 батальон, стоящий в районе Артемовска-Константиновки, так что скорее всего да, Краматорск, но это только догадки.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

подтверждение.

----------


## APKAH

> За последний год из-за агрессию России и аннексии Крыма Украина потеряла половину своей военной авиации.
> Об этом свидетельствуют данные отчета о состоянии воздушного флота в мире Flightglobal Insight's World Air Forces 2015


Кстати там есть ещё информация о состоянии авиации в РФ, так там некоторые ляпы "покруче" чем про Украину. Тут наглядно видно перемену цифр в 2014 году - они полностью повторяют реестр первой страницы данной ветки на август 2014 г. Причём ещё почему-то влепили 11 Ми-17...

Переписывая цифры из реестра они себя не утруждали вопросом почему же такая колоссальная разница в цифрах, а сразу же объявили что это Украина потеряла из-за агрессии России. Ведущий западный авиажурнал, а пишет такую чепуху. На самом деле такой перепад в цифрах это банально для западно-европейской бездарности, разгельдяйства и небрежности по отношению ко всему. 

Особенно порадовал Ка-29. В 2014 году в составе Украины их стало на один больше, целых четыре :) Это если учесть что от СССР досталось всего четыре машины. Я даже не говорю что они уже в ВМФ России не летают по соответствующим причинам, а уж на Украине поднимались в воздух хорошо если в последние десятилетие.

Если сравнивать с реалиями, то состав лётных машин во всех структурах ВС Украины (за исключением МЧС) на 01.02.2015 приблизительно таков:

Миг-29 – 20-23, включая реанимированных из отстойника Бельбека (переданных россиянами)
Су-24 – 12 + 4 на АРЗ, включая реанимированных из отстойника (это из более 250 бортов (8 полков) доставшихся в марте 1992 г.)
Су-25 – не более 10 + 2-3 на АРЗ
Су-27 – 24-26, включая реанимированных из отстойника
Ан-24 – 2-3
Ан-26 – 19
Ил-76 – 5 (это из более 200 бортов доставшихся в марте 1992 г.)
Ту-134 – 1
Л-39 – около 30 рабочих бортов
Ми-8 – около 45, включая Ми-8МСБ-В и возвращённых из лизинга
Ми-24 – 26-30, включая реанимированных из отстойника (в 1992 г. в строю было не менее 250 машин)
Бе-12 – 2
Ка-27/29 – 3
Ми-14 – 2
Ан-30 – 2
Ан-72/74 – 2

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ми-24ПУ-1 №04 (26283), модернизирован в 2011 г., с мая 2012 г. войсковая эксплуатация. Отличия ПУ-1. По словам командования в АТО не участвовал, да и вообще не факт что он в 2014 г. рабочий (по слухам у данной модификации не соответствие возможностей двигателя и редуктора). Фото 1, 2.


пошел в дело.№87 19_января_2015.

----------


## OKA

> ..Если сравнивать с реалиями, то состав лётных машин во всех структурах ВС Украины (за исключением МЧС) на 01.02.2015 приблизительно таков:
> ..Ан-72/74 – 2


Для ознакомления . Про Ан-72 встречалось такое : 
Нацгвардия Украины обзавелась самолетом Ан-72В - KP.UA 

 "Национальная гвардия Украины получила транспортный самолет Ан-72В 1992 года. Военным его передали после ремонта и покраски. Об этом сообщила Военная панорама:
Національній гвардії України переданий транспортний літакАн-72В (бортовий номер «02» синій, заводський номер 36572096912, серійний номер 15-02, 1992 року побудови).

 

Ранее этот самолет использовался перуанской авиакомпанией Aero Tumi. В 1994 году был отправлен на ремонт в Харьковский авиаремонтный завод из-за сильных деформаций. МВД Украины получили самолет в 1997 году, а в 2004 поставили на хранение в Жулянах. "

Что слышно в авиадиапазоне на Украине? - Страница 132

----------


## -=AMA=-

Возможно не совсем по теме, но все же...

В аэропорту "Борисполь" на перроне, который обслуживается структурами Минобороны Украины, столкнулись два самолета.

Об этом сообщает AeroVokzal.net.

На самолете *Ан-26Б* с бортовым номером *EW-246TG* технический персонал готовил двигатели к техническому прогону.
В результате грубой ошибки двигатели были выведены на режим "максимал", и самолет начал движение по территории стоянки. В результате воздушное судно столкнулось с самолетом деловой авиации *Як-40 UR-MIG*.

Фотографии с места происшествия свидетельствуют, что оба авиалайнера получили значительные повреждения. Другие детали инцидента на данный момент не известны.

Источник

----------


## Mister Z

> Сенегал *Тимчасове ввезення з метою ремонт* (Временный ввоз с пометкою ремонт)


Не "с пометкою ремонт", а *с целью ремонта*.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Краматорск.

Мариуполь.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

20.08.2014● Катастрофа Ми-24П №??, 7 оп АА (А-3913)(Калинов)
Около 07:00 предположительно сбит выстрелом ЗПРК «Панцирь» на высоте 6 метров в районе н.п. Георгиевка (ЛНР), взорвался в воздухе. По украинским данным с ведомого вертолёта велась видеофиксация полёта, эта запись показывает, что такой силы взрыв не характерен для ПЗРК – облако взрыва полностью закрыло вертолёт и шансов на спасение у экипажа не оставалось. Экипаж состоял из двух человек: лётчик-инструктор майор Олег Николаевич Бирюк и оператор капитан Родионов Антон Александрович погибли. Подтверждено СНБО Украины.

Появились новые фото вертолета.По ним можно определить БН вертолета 7-го полка.
1.фото.

Надпись на балке "НЕБЕЗПЕЧНО" позволяет отбросить из списка "кандидатов" все Ми-24П в камуфляже "рептилия" (у них этой надписи нет)
"Свежий цвет-всех недавно снятых с хранения (они все выгорели на солнце)
2.фото.

На этом фото хорощо видна белая полоса быстрой идентефикации и,главное,следы крепления ловушек на хвостовой балке.
Таким образом они крепились только на одном вертолете-Ми-24П БН15Ж.

Вроде определил правильно.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-8МТ №86 (94644), в полётах не замечен, на 05.2014 требуется проведение КоВР.
Ми-8МТ №95 (94701), на 05.2014 требуется проведение КоВР, в полётах не замечен, но на сентябрь говорят лётный.
Днепропетровск 16 июня 2014.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Новый вертолет.Вроде бы ПУ...но не №04.Вертолет был на передаче техники Порошенко но в кадр почему то не попал.

----------


## skydive

25.02.2015 10:00
УКРАИНА И ЮАР ДОГОВОРИЛИСЬ О СОВМЕСТНОЙ МОДЕРНИЗАЦИИ ВОЕННЫХ ВЕРТОЛЕТОВ МИ-24

Украинская компания "Мотор Сич" и южноафриканская компания Paramount Group 24 февраля подписали меморандум о *совместной модернизации военных вертолетов Ми-24* Superhind. Документ был подписан в ходе визита Президента Украины Петра Порошенко в ОАЭ в рамках выставки международной выставки вооружений IDEX-2015, передает американское издание Defense News.

"В ходе визита Президента украинская компания "Мотор Сич" и южноафриканская компания Paramount Group подписали совместный меморандум по изучению возможностей совместной модернизации военного вертолета Superhind Ми-24", - отмечается в сообщении.

Как сообщил глава Paramount Group Ивор Ичикович, компании изучат возможность обмена технологиями: Украина по производству и ремонту двигателей, а *ЮАР - композитных лопастей несущего винта*.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Моторсичевский №68 но не из 16БрАА...кроме как в Борисполь его и засунуть вроде некуда.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Новый вертолет.Вроде бы ПУ...но не №04.Вертолет был на передаче техники Порошенко но в кадр почему то не попал.


Это вероятно он.



> Alexey_VVO
> Из закупок МО Украины:
> дообладнання вертольоту Мі-24П №3532432826249 під використання окулярів нічного бачення

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Апрель.Мобилизация на войну 9-й роты...Липа привычно отсутствует.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 7 отдельный полк АА (А-3913)(Калинов):
> 
> Ми-24П №05 (???), впервые замечен в октябре 2014 г., фото 1, 2, 3


ex 180

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Конотоп.Музейный 06Ж

----------


## An-Z

пытался взлететь?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Автор фото датирует его февралем 2015 года.Говорит что это последствия летней атаки на Конотоп...смущает только Ми-6-он как раз обращен к камере пострадавшим бортом.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ми-24П №26 (???), предположительно в конце лета в иллюминаторе выставлен фэйковый №46. Фото 19.08.2014, 20.09.2014.


зав.№24875

----------


## An-Z

> ..Говорит что это последствия летней атаки на Конотоп.....


А можно поподробнее, что за атака? До Конотопа от мест проведения АТО не менее 400км.. ИМХО, его просто подорвали..

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> А можно поподробнее, что за атака? До Конотопа от мест проведения АТО не менее 400км.. ИМХО, его просто подорвали..


Почему нельзя?Можно.



Говорят диверсионная группа ополчения обстреляла территорию завода.Я этому верил пока в сети в больших количествах не стали появляться селфи "Сумских Вепрей" с Конотопа в общем и с территории музея в частности...иногда лица на фото подозрительно веселые.

----------


## An-Z

ВКП жалко, по моему единственный в таком хорошем состоянии оставался..

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Как иллюстрация любознательности солдат.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

...и пара свежих фото.

----------


## stream

В обломках MH17 найден стержень от ракеты "воздух-воздух" Р-60М 
http://www.nakanune.ru/articles/110159

----------


## lindr

> Остаётся понять что в районе Киева нигерийский NAF 261 делал. Или в ремонт приходил (в 2008 г. как раз Украина и поставляла нигерийцам Ми-24В), или достали из старых конотопских запасов, отремонтировали и продали. Песочный камуфляж получается для машин обоих государств наносится.


Возможно ответ на ваш вопрос

1.ТВП.Вертоліт Мі-24В (зав. №3532422015184) у складі: планер вертольоту Мі-24В (зав. №3532422015184) -1шт., Виріб постачається без двигунів, головного редуктора, комплекту лопатів несучого гвинта. Комплектація виробу відповідає формулярам на нього. Перелі

получатель: Нігерійські Військово-повітряні сили Федеративної Республіки Нігерія Абуджа. Нігерія

отправитель: Дочірнє підп-во Державної компанії  "Укрспецекспорт" ДГЗІФ "УКРІНМАШ"

дата: 19.09.2014

пункт пропуска: М/п "Святошин", п/п „аеропорт „гостомель”

стоимость : 23526334,26 (курс 13,434133)

Короче борт выпуска 28.06.80, старый знакомый.

Разбираю новые базы, все кусками и *нужен конвертер из accdb в mdb*

P/S довесок

1.ТВП.Вертоліт Мі-24В (зав. № 3532422015007) у складі:  планер вертольоту Мі-24В (зав. № 3532422015007) -1шт.,  Виріб постачається без двигунів, головного редуктора, комплекту лопатів несучого гвинта.  Комплектація виробу відповідає формулярам на нього.

стоимость : 24342876,22 (курс 13,437484)

дата: 28.08.2014, остальное то же.

Соответственно:

3532422015007	В	№116			06.05.80	СССР	01	72-й ОБВП, Украина 72.АБ бн 11

----------


## APKAH

> Возможно ответ на ваш вопрос


Да, действительно это ответ...

Если перевести на русский, то в обоих приведённых случаях поставлялись разукомпектованные вертолёты:
_"Устройство поставляется без двигателей, главного редуктора, комплекта лопастей несущего винта. Комплектация изделия соответствует формулярам на него."_
Если перевести указанную сумму по приведённому курсу, то выходит 1,7 млн $ и 1,8 млн $ за оба вертолёта.
 
Получается что он из Конотопа перелетел в Гостомель своим ходом (как и второй вертолёт), был разобран, сняты лопасти, редуктор, двигатели, был перевезён в Нигерию. Где вероятно на него были установлены двигатели, редуктор, лопасти и авиационная пушка с другого вертолёта ВВС Нигерии, не подлежащего ремонту, вышедшего из строя по причине л/п.

----------


## lindr

Полная опись

Опис товару
"1.Станція оптико-електронного подавлення ""Адрос""   КТ-01 АВЕ, заводський номер 67542203 - 1 штука. В складі:   Блок випромінювача ЄААЖ.468179.000-01 - 1шт.,  Пульт керування ЄААЖ.468333.000-03 - 1шт.,  Комплект запасних частин, та комплект інструменту   та приналежностей. Призначена для створення перешкод   інфрачервоним головкам самонаведення керованих ракет.  Відповідає технічним умовам ЄААЖ.486675.001ТУ."
"1.ТВП.Вертоліт Мі-24В (зав. №3532422015184) у складі: планер вертольоту Мі-24В (зав. №3532422015184) -1шт., Виріб постачається без двигунів, головного редуктора, комплекту лопатів несучого гвинта. Комплектація виробу відповідає формулярам на нього. Перелік засобів які постачаються з виробом згідно додатку №7 до контракту: Засоби для буксирування та швартування: Колодки під колеса 245-9926-01-4шт., Швартовка лопастей несучого гвинта 242-9900-3080-1 к-т., Пристосування для зачохлення та швартування лопатей НГ 242-9927-7000-1шт., Засоби наземного обслуговування: Бляха для збирання мастила 242-9927-7100-1шт., Бляха 4635А-1-1шт., Відро мірне (10 літрів) 4621А-1шт., Лійка для оливи з фільтром 246-9928-7050-1шт., Лійка для гідросуміші 1-1ОСТ 1 10892-73-1шт., Кружка літрова 4632А-1шт., Лійка для спирту 246-9928-00 -1шт., Оливниця для заливки оливи в проміжний, хвостовий редуктори, коробку приводів, в порожнечі ВШ втулки НГ 8АТ-9129-00-1шт., Драбина бортова універсальна -1шт., Контейнер 8АТ-9931-00-5-1шт., Контейнер 8АТ-9931-00-3-1шт., Бідон ємністю 20 л  ГОСТ 5105-66-1шт. Засоби захисту на стоянц:і Заглушка вихлопної труби двигуна 242-9109-7000-2шт., Заглушка входу у вентилятор 242-9110-10-1шт., Заглушка вихлопної труби Аі-9В 242-9152-00-1шт., Заглушка на ППТ (приймач повітряного статичного тиску)  242-7705-35-3шт., Комплект чохлів  242-9113-00-1шт., Протиугінний пристрій на ручці зупинника двигуна 246-9912-7020- 1шт., Заглушка на повітропровід від АІ-9В 24-9130-01-1шт., Заглушка 246-9196-7000-2шт., Комплект заглушок на трубопроводи систем 24-9940-00-1шт., Кожух в зборі 242-9939-00-1шт., Доріжка на підлогу вантажної кабіни 24-9929-00-1шт., Доріжка для роботи у двигунів 24-9966-00-1шт., Ферма для склоочисника 246-9113-150-1шт., Наконечник 246-9917-20-1шт., Портфель для т/документації 246-9230-00-1шт., Портфель для т/документації 24-9967-00-2шт., Комплект бортового інструменту 242-9100-7000-1шт. Авіаційне обладнання: Перехідник 246-9940-3105-1шт, Пристосування для протирання скла приладу ""Р-Ш"" 246-9984-00-1шт. Агрегати з'ємного авіаційного озброєння: Авіаційний блок УБ-32А-24-2шт."
"1.Система супутникової навігації GPSMAP-695-2шт. Виріб має цивільне призначення та викорисовується для комплектування цивільних та військових ""літальних апаратів"" з метою приведення їх до вимог ІКАО. Виріб не відповідає товарам зазначеним у списках товарів, міжнародні передачі яких підлягають Державному експортному контролю. Один виріб постачається в складі вертольоту Мі-24В (зав. №3532422015184) планер вертольоту Мі-24В (зав. №3532422015184)."
"1.Командна радіостанція KY-196B-2шт. Виріб має цивільне призначення та викорисовується для комплектування цивільних та військових ""літальних апаратів"" з метою приведення їх до вимог ІКАО. Виріб не відповідає товарам зазначеним у списках товарів, міжнародні передачі яких підлягають Державному експортному контролю. Один виріб постачається в складі вертольоту Мі-24В (зав. №3532422015184) планер вертольоту Мі-24В (зав. №3532422015184)."

Опис товару
1.ТВП.Вертоліт Мі-24В (зав. № 3532422015007) у складі:  планер вертольоту Мі-24В (зав. № 3532422015007) -1шт.,  Виріб постачається без двигунів, головного редуктора, комплекту лопатів несучого гвинта.  Комплектація виробу відповідає формулярам на нього.  Перелік засобів які постачаються з виробом згідно додатку №7 до контракту:  Засоби для буксирування та швартування:  Колодки під колеса 245-9926-01-4шт.,  Швартовка лопастей несучого гвинта 242-9900-3080-1 к-т.,  Пристосування для зачохлення та швартування лопатей НГ 242-9927-7000-1шт.,  Водило буксиру вальне 242-9800-00-1шт.  Засоби наземного обслуговування:  Бляха для збирання мастила 242-9927-7100-1шт.,  Бляха 4635А-1-1шт.,  Відро мірне (10 літрів) 4621А-1шт.,  Лійка для оливи з фільтром 246-9928-7050-1шт.,  Лійка для гідросуміші 1-1ОСТ 1 10892-73-1шт.,  Кружка літрова 4632А-1шт.,  Лійка для спирту 246-9928-00 -1шт.,  Оливниця для заливки оливи в проміжний, хвостовий редуктори, коробку приводів, в порожнечі ВШ втулки НГ 8АТ-9129-00-1шт.,  Драбина бортова універсальна -1шт.,  Контейнер 8АТ-9931-00-5-1шт.,  Контейнер 8АТ-9931-00-3-1шт.,  Бідон ємністю 20 л  ГОСТ 5105-66-1шт.  Засоби захисту на стоянц:і  Заглушка вихлопної труби двигуна 242-9109-7000-2шт.,  Заглушка входу у вентилятор 242-9110-10-1шт.,  Заглушка вихлопної труби Аі-9В 242-9152-00-1шт.,  Заглушка на ППТ (приймач повітряного статичного тиску)  242-7705-35-3шт.,  Комплект чохлів 242-9113-00-1шт.,  Протиугінний пристрій на ручці зупинника двигуна 246-9912-7020-1шт.,  Заглушка на повітропровід від АІ-9В 24-9130-01-1шт.,  Заглушка 246-9196-7000-2шт.,  Комплект заглушок на трубопроводи систем 24-9940-00-1шт.,  Кожух в зборі 242-9939-00-1шт.,  Доріжка на підлогу вантажної кабіни  24-9929-00-1шт.,  Доріжка для роботи у двигунів 24-9966-00-1шт.,  Ферма для склоочисника 246-9113-150-1шт.,  Наконечник 246-9917-20-1шт.,  Портфель для т/документації 246-9230-00-1шт.,  Портфель для т/документації 24-9967-00-2шт.,  Комплект бортового інструменту 242-9100-7000-1шт.  Авіаційне обладнання:  Перехідник 246-9940-3105-1шт,  Пристосування для протирання скла приладу Р-Ш 246-9984-00-1шт.  Агрегати з'ємного авіаційного озброєння:  Авіаційний блок УБ-32А-24-2шт.

----------


## lindr

*Довесок по теме, из ремонта:*

Опис товара
1.Продукти переробки: Гелікоптер Ми-24В-1шт.№ 3532423015277, який був у  використанні, рік вводу в е ксплуатацію-1980р., порожньою масою 1050 0кг.,у  частково розібраному стані: АР3575ВМ/АР5013ХТ: місце № 1/10:хвостова балка  24-0500-00 №15282-1шт., місце № 2,3/10:крило ліве і праве №№242-  2100-00-1,242-2100-00-2 -2шт., місце № 4,5/10:стабілізатор лівий і прав ий №№  242-3100-00-01,242-3100-00-01 -2шт ., місце № 6/10:хвостовой вал 24-1526-000 №  Л802077-1шт., місце № 7/10: автомат перекосу 24-1940-0 00 № Л9412044-1шт., місце  № 8/10: головний редуктор ВР-24 № Л2103229- 1шт., місце № 9/10: втулка несучого  гвинта 24- 1930-000 № 9202443483-1шт., місце № 10/10: балочний тримач БДЗ-57КрВ  № 057086,№ 047581, №057066,№047586- 4шт. , електромеханізм МГУ-1  №Е794309,№Е80111 4- 2шт., АР0045СН/АР3000ХР: місце № 1/2:фюзеляж гелікоптера  Ми-24В№ 3532423015277-1шт., місце № 2/2: кілева балка 24-0600-00-1шт .,  АР4325AР: місце № 1/9:Вентилятор 8А-6311-00 № ОВ11004138-1ШТ., місце №  2/9:рулевой гвинт 246-3904-000 № 0010290- 1шт., місце № 3/9: промежуточний  редуктор 8А-1 515-000 № Л6411133-1шт., хвостовий редуктор 246-1517-000 № Л53097  -1шт., місце № 4/9: коробка приводов 24-1512-00 0 № Л63024-1шт., місце №  5/9:блок гідравлічний АГС-60А № 010180119-1шт., місце № 6/9: карданний вал  приводу венті лятору 8А-6314-00 № Л14312-1шт., демпфер гідравлічний СДВ-5000-0А  №28144- 1шт., прибор ЭП-309Т с.2 № 2390897180-1ш т., регулювач надлишкового  тиску 5731Т-4 № 004112-1шт., турбохолодильник 3263А № 0410486-1ШТ., місце № 7/9:  лопасті рулевого гвинта 246  -3925-00 № МХБГ723012-1ШТ., місце № 8,9/9: подвісний паливний бак-2ш т.,

18.08.2014 "ОАО ""Оршанский авиаремонтный завод""" 211004, Витебск. обл.,г.п.Болбасово ул.Заводская 1, Республика Беларусь

"АТ ""Мотор Сiч"""  69068, м.Запоріжжя,                пр.Моторобудівників,15      Україна

----------


## skydive

Все сходится. Для Нигерии в 2014 г. было отправлено два Ми-24В: 1x1811,6 тыс. долл. Aug и 1x1751,2 тыс. долл. в Сен

----------


## skydive

> *Довесок по теме, из ремонта:*
> 
> Опис товара
> 1.Продукти переробки: Гелікоптер Ми-24В-1шт.№ 3532423015277, який був у  використанні, рік вводу в е ксплуатацію-1980р., порожньою масою 1050 0кг.,у  частково розібраному стані: АР3575ВМ/АР5013ХТ: місце № 1/10:хвостова балка  24-0500-00 №15282-1шт., місце № 2,3/10:крило ліве і праве №№242-  2100-00-1,242-2100-00-2 -2шт., місце № 4,5/10:стабілізатор лівий і прав ий №№  242-3100-00-01,242-3100-00-01 -2шт ., місце № 6/10:хвостовой вал 24-1526-000 №  Л802077-1шт., місце № 7/10: автомат перекосу 24-1940-0 00 № Л9412044-1шт., місце  № 8/10: головний редуктор ВР-24 № Л2103229- 1шт., місце № 9/10: втулка несучого  гвинта 24- 1930-000 № 9202443483-1шт., місце № 10/10: балочний тримач БДЗ-57КрВ  № 057086,№ 047581, №057066,№047586- 4шт. , електромеханізм МГУ-1  №Е794309,№Е80111 4- 2шт., АР0045СН/АР3000ХР: місце № 1/2:фюзеляж гелікоптера  Ми-24В№ 3532423015277-1шт., місце № 2/2: кілева балка 24-0600-00-1шт .,  АР4325AР: місце № 1/9:Вентилятор 8А-6311-00 № ОВ11004138-1ШТ., місце №  2/9:рулевой гвинт 246-3904-000 № 0010290- 1шт., місце № 3/9: промежуточний  редуктор 8А-1 515-000 № Л6411133-1шт., хвостовий редуктор 246-1517-000 № Л53097  -1шт., місце № 4/9: коробка приводов 24-1512-00 0 № Л63024-1шт., місце №  5/9:блок гідравлічний АГС-60А № 010180119-1шт., місце № 6/9: карданний вал  приводу венті лятору 8А-6314-00 № Л14312-1шт., демпфер гідравлічний СДВ-5000-0А  №28144- 1шт., прибор ЭП-309Т с.2 № 2390897180-1ш т., регулювач надлишкового  тиску 5731Т-4 № 004112-1шт., турбохолодильник 3263А № 0410486-1ШТ., місце № 7/9:  лопасті рулевого гвинта 246  -3925-00 № МХБГ723012-1ШТ., місце № 8,9/9: подвісний паливний бак-2ш т.,
> 
> 18.08.2014 "ОАО ""Оршанский авиаремонтный завод""" 211004, Витебск. обл.,г.п.Болбасово ул.Заводская 1, Республика Беларусь
> 
> "АТ ""Мотор Сiч"""  69068, м.Запоріжжя,                пр.Моторобудівників,15      Україна


А это В.А. Богуслаев продолжает программу ремоторизации на "свечном" заводике в Орше :) Ищите попутно и движки сер. 4Е :)

----------


## skydive

> Да, действительно это ответ...
> 
> Если перевести на русский, то в обоих приведённых случаях поставлялись разукомпектованные вертолёты:
> _"Устройство поставляется без двигателей, главного редуктора, комплекта лопастей несущего винта. Комплектация изделия соответствует формулярам на него."_
> Если перевести указанную сумму по приведённому курсу, то выходит 1,7 млн $ и 1,8 млн $ за оба вертолёта.
>  
> Получается что он из Конотопа перелетел в Гостомель своим ходом (как и второй вертолёт), был разобран, сняты лопасти, редуктор, двигатели, был перевезён в Нигерию. Где вероятно на него были установлены двигатели, редуктор, лопасти и авиационная пушка с другого вертолёта ВВС Нигерии, не подлежащего ремонту, вышедшего из строя по причине л/п.


Тоже сходится, так как были экспортированы только два двигателя ТВ3-117 в сентябре, то есть еще два были на месте от "папередныка" :)

----------


## lindr

> Тоже сходится, так как были экспортированы только два двигателя ТВ3-117 в сентябре, то есть еще два были на месте от "папередныка" :)


*Нашел двигатели*

Опис товару
1.Авіаційний двигун ТВ3-117ВМ сер.02  (зав.№ Н78313072, Н78333002) -2 шт. Турбогвинтові (турбовальні) двигуни,  призначені для встановлення на вертольоти типу Ми.  Потужність 2000 к.с. (1471 кВт).

"Компанія ""WESTAN GROUP ASSOCIATES LTD"""	Macurdi, Нігерія 19.09.2014

*Теперь по ремонту Ми-8, 2*

1.Переміщення товарів після виконання капітального ремонту: Цивільний вертольот Мі-8МТВ-1, зав.№ 804М02, рег.№ UR-PAB - 1 шт., бувший у використанні, рік випуску 2002, основні агрегати: два двигуни ТВЗ-117ВМ серії 02 зав. №№ 7087884102048, 7087884102047,  головний редуктор ВР-14 зав.№ Л20207018М. Виробник ВАТ "Казанський вертольотний завод" Росія

Импорт 19.02.2014	Закрытое акционерное общество "Санкт-Петербургская авиаремонтная компания" (ЗАО "СПАРК")

Опис товару
1. Гелікоптер Ми-2- 1шт. № 549445105 (транспортно-санитарний з подвійним керу  ванням), рік вводу в експлуатацію - 1985 р., порожньою масою 2543,200кг, у  частко во розібраному стані із двигунами ГТД-35 0 №№ 481621215,481641139 і  редуктором ВР  -2 № 684254076, лопасті несучого гвинта  - 3шт. №В2017241201, В2017251201, В20172 61201, підвісний паливний бак - 2 шт.,  (лівий, правий) без №, шасі(головна нога  - 2 шт., ліва та права) без №, рульовий гвинт -1 шт. №112634.

Импорт 21.07.2014	ОАО "Оршанский авиаремонтный завод"	211004, Витебск. обл.,г.п.Болбасово ул.Заводская 1, Республика Беларусь

Опис товару
1. ТВП. Гелікоптер Ми-8СМВ - 1шт., № 9777208, у частково розібраному стані, без  авіадвигунів, лопастей несучого та р ульового гвинтів, який був у використанн і,  рік вводу в експлуатацію- 1977р., пор ожньою масою 7164кг.: АР6743ВТ/АР7129ХТ:  місце № 1/1: Фюзеляж гелікоптера Ми-8СМВ № 9777208- 1шт. АР9665ВX/АР6243ХТ:  місце № 1/11: Хвостова балка у зборі 8АТ 0500 00 № 77208- 1шт. місце 2/11:  Главный редуктор ВР-8А на ра мі у комплекті зав. № СР87301120- 1шт. місце №  3-5/11: шасі (комплект: передня нога- 1шт., головна нога- 2шт.)- 1комп. місце №  6/11: стабілізатор- 2шт., хвосто ва опора- 1шт. місце № 7/11: корпус дифузора  КО-50-1шт. , вентилятор КО-50- 1шт., панель електро устаткування- 1шт. місце №  8/11: паливний бак лівий- 1шт., місце № 9/11: паливний бак правий- 1шт. місце №  10/11: верхній капот КО-50- 1шт. , нижній капот КО-50- 1шт., дренажна тру бка  двигуна- 2комп., вхідний пристрій КО  -50- 1шт., обшивка паливного бака- 2шт. місце № 11/11: токоз'ємник- 1шт., стяжна  стрічка баков- 12шт., датчик ИД-8- 2шт., маяк МСЛ-3- 1шт., хвостовий вал- 1шт.,  в ал генератора- 1шт., насос ЭЦН-75- 1шт., фільтр генератора- 2шт., антена АРК-  1шт .

Экспорт  10.07.2014	ОАО "Оршанский авиаремонтный завод"	211004, Витебск. обл.,г.п.Болбасово ул.Заводская 1, Республика Беларусь

Опис товара
1.Гелікоптер Ми-2-1шт. № 547726072(транс портно-санитарний з подвійним  керуванням ), рік вводу в експлуатацію - 1982р., по рожньою масою 2489кг, у  частково розібра ному стані із двигунами ГТД-350 №№ 48162 3176,481613060 і  редуктором ВР-2 № 69420 1035, шасі(головна нога- 2 шт., ліва та права)без  №,лопасті несучого гвинта - 3 шт. №В2017211201, В2017221201, В20172312 01,  підвісний паливний бак - 2 шт., (лів ий,правий) без №, рульовий гвинт -1 шт.  №110291.

Импорт 18.08.2014 ОАО "Оршанский авиаремонтный завод"	211004, Витебск. обл.,г.п.Болбасово ул.Заводская 1, Республика Беларусь

Опис товару
1. ТВП. Гелікоптер Ми-8СМВ - 1шт., № 9777209, у частково розібраному стані, без  авіадвигунів, лопастей несучого та р ульового гвинтів, який був у використанн і,  рік вводу в експлуатацію- 1977р., пор ожньою масою 7143кг.: АР0045CH/АР3000ХP:  місце № 1/1: Фюзеляж гелікоптера Ми-8СМВ № 9777209- 1шт. АР3575ВM/АР5013ХТ:  місце № 1/15: Хвостова балка у зборі 8АТ 0500 00 № 77209- 1шт. місце 2/15:  Главный редуктор ВР-8А на ра мі у комплекті зав. № СР87201106- 1шт. місце №  3-5/15: шасі (комплект: передня нога- 1шт., головна нога- 2шт.)- 1комп. місце №  6/15: стабілізатор- 2шт., хвосто ва опора- 1шт. місце № 7/15: корпус диффузора  КО-50-1шт ., вентилятор КО-50- 1шт., панель електр оустаткування- 1шт. місце №  8/15: паливний бак лівий- 1шт. місце № 9/15: паливний бак правий- 1шт. місце №  10/15: верхній капот КО-50- 1шт. , нижній капот КО-50- 1шт., патрубок обд ування  КО- 50- 2шт., Повітрозабірник мас лорадиатора- 2шт., Обшивка паливного бак а-  2шт. місце № 11/15: токоз'ємник- 1шт., стяжна стрічка баков- 12шт., датчик ИД-8-  2шт., насос ЭЦН-75- 2шт., фільтр генератора- 2 шт., антена АРК- 2шт. місце №  12/15: доплерівський вимірник ДИ В- 1- 1шт. місце № 13/15: противопожежна  перегородк а- 3шт., капот редукторого відсіку-2шт., хвостовой вал-1шт., вал  вентилятора-1шт. місце № 14/15: вентилятор- 1шт. місце № 15/15: капоти відсіку  двигуна- 2 шт., капоти відсіку редуктора- 2шт.

Экспорт  06.08.2014	ОАО "Оршанский авиаремонтный завод"	211004, Витебск. обл.,г.п.Болбасово ул.Заводская 1, Республика Беларусь

Опис товару
1.Гелікоптер Ми-8МСБ цивільного призначе ння - 1шт.,№ 9775216, у частково розібра ному стані,без авіадвигунів:порожньою масою 6220кг. АР0045СН/АР3000ХР: місце № 1/2: Фюзеляж гелікоптера - 1шт. місце 2/2: Главный редуктор ВР-8А в сбор і на рамі зав. № СР88201030- 1шт. АР3575ВМ/АР5013ХТ: місце № 1/10:Лопасті рулевого гвинта-3шт ., місце № 2/10: Хвостова балка у зборі № 75216 с втулкою рулевого гвинта- 1шт., місце № 3-5/10: шасі (1комплект)- 3шт., місце № 6-7/10:амортизаційна стойка (лів а,права)-2шт., місце № 8-9/10:подвесний паливний бак (лівий, правий)-2шт., місце № 10/10 лопасті несучого гвинта-5ш т.,

Импорт 07.10.2014 ОАО "Оршанский авиаремонтный завод"	211004, Витебск. обл.,г.п.Болбасово ул.Заводская 1, Республика Беларусь

Опис товару
1.Гелікоптер Ми-8MCБ цивільного призначе ння - 1шт.,№ 9765118, у частково розібра ному стані,без авіадвигунів:порожньою масою 6520кг. АР6743ВТ/АР7129ХТ: місце № 1/1: Фюзеляж гелікоптера - 1шт. АР9665ВХ/АР6243ХТ: місце № 1/9:Лопасті рулевого гвинта-3шт ., місце № 2/9: Хвостова балка у зборі № 65118 с втулкою рулевого гвинта- 1шт., місце № 3-5/9: шасі (1комплект)- 3шт., місце №6/9: Главный редуктор ВР-8А в сбо рі на рамі зав. № СР87201115- 1шт., місце № 7-8/9:подвесний паливний бак (лівий, правий)-2шт., місце № 9/9 лопасті несучого гвинта-5ш т.,

Импорт 14.10.2014 ОАО "Оршанский авиаремонтный завод"	211004, Витебск. обл.,г.п.Болбасово ул.Заводская 1, Республика Беларусь

Опис товару
1.Гелікоптер Ми-8МСБ - 1шт., № МСБ8340008, у частково розібраному ста ні, з авіадвигунами ТВ3-117ВМА-СБМ1В 4Е сер. № К78ВМСЭ031 і №К78ВМСЭ028 і головн им редуктором ВР-8А № СР87201115 в базов ой коиплектації згідно технічним умовам Р080000000ТУ, з комплектом принадлежност ей, інструмента, обладнання в узгодженні з Комплектовочной відомістю Р080000000ВК порожньою масою 7384кг., рік випуску 2014р: АР6743ВТ/АР7129ХТ : місце № 1/1: Фюзеляж гелікоптера Ми-8МСБ №МСБ8340008 (у частково розібраному ста- ні)-в базовой коиплектації згідно техні чним умовам Р080000000ТУ, з комплектом принадлежностей, інструмента, обладнання в узгодженні з Комплектовочной відомістю Р080000000ВК-1шт. АР5294ВО/АР6574ХТ : місце № 1/6: Хвостова балка у зборі № МСБ8340008 -1шт., місце 2/6: Лопасти несущего винта-1к-т, місце 3/6: Лопасти рулевого винта-1к-т, місце 4/6: Голавний редуктор ВР-8А на ра мі у комплекті зав. № № СР87201115-1шт., місце 5/6: Підвісний паливний бак лівий - 1шт. місце 6/6: Підвісний паливний бак правий - 1шт. АР9119СА: місце 1/5 Авиадвигун ТВ3-117ВМА-СБМ1В 4Е серии зав. № К78ВМСЭ031- 1 шт місце 2/5 Авиадвигун ТВ3-117ВМА-СБМ1В 4Е серии зав. № К78ВМСЭ028-1 шт., місце 3-5/5 Шасі, передня нога - 1 шт., головна нога - 2 шт. (1 к-т)

Экспорт 07.11.2014 ОАО "Оршанский авиаремонтный завод"	211004, Витебск. обл.,г.п.Болбасово ул.Заводская 1, Республика Беларусь

Опис товару
1.Продукти переробки: Гелікоптер Ми-8ППА-1шт.№ 9797525, який був у використанні, рік вводу в е ксплуатацію-1979р., порожньою масою 7109 кг.,у частково розібраному стані: без авіадвигунів,головного редуктора, лопастій несучогота рулевого гвинта: АР6743ВТ/АР7129ХТ: місце № 1/1: фюзеляж гелікоптера Ми-8ППА -1шт.№ 9797525. АР5294ВО/АР6574ХТ: місце № 1/6: хвостова балка 8ТВ-0500-00 №97525-1шт., місце № 2-4/6: шасі (комплект:передня нога-1шт.,головна нога-2шт.,)

Импорт 24.12.2014 ОАО "Оршанский авиаремонтный завод"	211004, Витебск. обл.,г.п.Болбасово ул.Заводская 1, Республика Беларусь

----------


## skydive

Оно! :) И по Нигерии, и по Болбасово. Это госзаказ на 13 Ми-8МСБ-В. Часть уже передана НГ и ВСУ.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Добавлена_12_апреля_2014.

----------


## lindr

Какие есть данные по украинским БП иностранного производства в зоне конфликта? У себя нашел по 2014 году только это.

Опис товару
1.ТВП. Комплект безпілотного літального комплек- су FlyEye-1к-т у складі: -безпілотний літальний апарат SN:14006331 ,1400332,1400333-3шт; -блок стабілізованого навантаження GS-2UM SN:14003337,1400338,1400339-3шт; -наземна станція керування HCK LGCS SN: 14006335-1шт; -графічний пульт обробки розвідувальних даних SAD1000 SN:14006336-1шт; -обладнання зв""зку SNO SN:14006334-1шт; -зарядний пристрій до НСК та літальних апаратів СН9600S 6.0 SN:14006341 у комплекті з блоком АС230V/DC24V/360W 2.0 SN:14006340-1шт; -генератор HONDA SN:EAAJ-2556833-1шт; -допоміжний інструмент SN:14006347 у комплекті з пристроєм GEOS11 та GPS-приймачем GPSMAP 62st  010-00868-02-1шт; -набір для ремонту в польових умовах SN:14006348-1шт; -набір кабелів SN:14006349-1шт; -додатковий акумуляторний контейнер до безпілотних літальних апаратів РL SN:14006342,14006343-2шт; вироби оборонного призначення для використання  військовослужбовцями в зоні проведення АТО,для відновлення конституційного ладу та територіальної цілісності України. (в розібраному стані на такелажному піддоні для зручності траспортування)"

Из Польши 30.12.14

Опис товара

1. Інші літальні апарати з масою порожнього обладнаного апарата не більш як 2000 кг:    - Беспілотний літальний апарат Drones eBee: 1 шт.;  Розмах крил: 96 см.  Максимальний час польоту: 50 хвилин.  Крейсерска швидкість: 36-57 км/год.  
Призначений для професіного застосування в цивільній сфері, такого як точні геодезичні роботи в сільському 
господарстві, топографічні вимірювання, аерофотографування, будівництво, охорона навколишнього середовища.

Из Швейцарии 01.09.14

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Добавлена 11 февраля 2015.

----------


## APKAH

> Добавлена_12_апреля_2014.
> Добавлена 11 февраля 2015.


Сложно сказать насколько они "живые". Уже были случаи когда списанные самолёты перекрашивали, чтобы создать видимость наличия...Больше интересует какие бортовые номера живых Су-25 попали в объективы в этом году...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

У 42-го номер свежий.На фото даже бумага не содрана.
Водило неживому зачем?
В общем ряду стоит.

Вот кто то из старых в воздухе на учениях в Одессе.

Я бы сказал что на стоянке №26

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Больше интересует какие бортовые номера живых Су-25 попали в объективы в этом году...


Не этот год но фото интересное.№41 с ядовито-зеленым брюхом.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Сложно сказать насколько они "живые". Уже были случаи когда списанные самолёты перекрашивали, чтобы создать видимость наличия...Больше интересует какие бортовые номера живых Су-25 попали в объективы в этом году...


не могли бы вы на форум заглянуть высказать свое мнение по поводу Су-24М №83 (0615303)?

----------


## lindr

> Не этот год но фото интересное.№41 с ядовито-зеленым брюхом.


заводской номер виден на двух позициях, на щитке шаси и кресле *10264*

итого бывший 19 25508110264

----------


## m1Tpa

Под Киевом разбился Ми-24
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD-fUxCVwu0

----------


## BETEPAH

Эти фотки были ?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 24.03.2015● Катастрофа Ми-24П №??, 7 оп АА (А-3913)(Калинов)
> Потерпел катастрофу из-за технической неисправности в районе села Винницкие Ставы Васильковского района Киевской области. Один член экипажа погиб, двое других ранены.


Руденко Сергій Миколайович

Лейтенант, *льотчик-оператор вертольоту Мі-24 Армійської авіації Сухопутних військ ЗСУ*. 

Борт-механик Андрей Дроздов

3-й член экипажа Гусак.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Эти фотки были ?


Таких не было...зато есть вот такое.
5 января 2015.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

летчик-оператор лейтенант Руденко Сергей Николаевич.
Бортовой техник капитан Андрей Сергеевич Дроздов
                           майор Гусак

Очень интересный вертолет упал.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ми-24П №82, впервые замечен с этим фейковым номером в 2015 году, кем был ранее, не известно.


02-м он был.

----------


## APKAH

> Очень интересный вертолет упал.


Ми-24ВП!? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Я понятия не имею кто это и что это.Кандидатов у меня нет.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Нужно поправить фамилию майора на Сергея Лукаша (Сергія Лукаша).

----------


## AndyM

> заводской номер виден на двух позициях, на щитке шаси и кресле *10264*
> 
> итого бывший 19 25508110264


Нет, 41 синий = 25508110281
бывший 31 красный

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

"Военная прокуратура расследует реализацию служебными лицами Нацгвардии двух боевых вертолетов Ми-24Р с вооружением по заниженным ценам

Главной военной прокуратурой совместно со Службой безопасности Украины проведено изучение законности отчуждения военного имущества. По результатам начато уголовное производство по факту реализации служебными лицами Национальной гвардии Украины и предприятием-экспортером двух боевых вертолетов Ми-24Р с вооружением по заниженным ценам. При этом установлено, что должностные лица Национальной гвардии Украины и предприятия-экспортера подделали акты приема-передачи указанной авиационной техники с целью сокрытия ее военного назначения. Действиями должностных лиц Национальной гвардии Украины и предприятия-экспортера, которое привлекалось к осуществлению продажи вертолетов Ми-24Р за границу, государству нанесен ущерб на сумму почти 5 млн грн. Проведение досудебного расследования указанного уголовного производства поручено военной прокуратуре Центрального региона Украины "

----------


## skydive

Речь вот об этих:
10.06.2013р. відповідно до розпорядження Кабінету міністрів України від 21.11.2012 року № 925-р. Головним управлінням внутрішніх військ МВС України укладено Договір комісії щодо відчуження та реалізації військового майна № 3/20/1-063/13, яким доручено ДП ДК «Укрспецекспорт» ДЗТІП «Промоборонекспорт» здійснити реалізацію двох вертольотів МІ-24Р та навчального стенду-макету Мі-24 (надалі - Майно) на зовнішньому ринку. 
3534624511304-23.10.85	
3534623712498-29.08.87

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Интервью Дроздова:"Произошло разрушение несущей системы и трансмиссии вертолета..."



А сколько всего Ми-24ВП Украине досталось от СССР?

----------


## APKAH

> А сколько всего Ми-24ВП Украине досталось от СССР?


По некоторым данным Ми-24ВП выпускался в Арсеньеве с 1989 г. по февраль 1992 г. Общий выпуск — 25 машин (по другим данным 179 машин, что маловероятно). Украине Ми-24ВП достались от 335 овп (Калинов).

На 2014 год у ВСУ зафиксированы около шести вертолётов модификации Ми-24ВП "изделие 258":

Ми-24ВП №06 (3532584910287), (Броды), 24.08.2014 на малой высоте, двигаясь в сторону фронта неожиданно попал под мощный обстрел, дымясь ушёл, вероятно добрался до аэродрома, позже его никто не видел. Фото 2006, 24.04.2014, 05.07.2014, 4.

Ми-24ВП №08 (???), (Калинов), _"трилистник"_, 24.03.2015 разрушение несущей системы и трансмиссии. Вертолёт полностью разрушился.

Ми-24ВП №09 (3532584910259), (Калинов), замечен на аэродроме в 2015 г. Фото 11.2006, 1, 2

Ми-24ВП №10 (???), _"трилистник"_, замечен в 1995 г. в Калинове.

Ми-24ВП №10 (???), (Калинов), замечен в Калинове в 2001 году. Но судя по имеющейся фотографии левого борта красной десятки - они разные.

Ми-24ВП №10 (3532584910276), (Калинов), подбит 03.06.2014, эвакуирован в тыл на ремонт, 05.01.2015 замечен в восстановленном состоянии.

Ми-24ВП №11 (???), (Калинов), замечен в Калинове ориентировочно в середине нулевых.

Ми-24ВП №12 (???), (Броды), сбит 04.06.2014, вертолёт сгорел.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> В ноябре 2006 г. в Калинове был замечен Ми-24ВП №20 (???).
> 
> Есть фотографии 1995 года, на которых замечен Ми-24ВП №10 (???), "трилистник", там же в 2001 году был замечен калиновский Ми-24ВП №10. Но судя по имеющейся фотографии левого борта красной десятки - они разные.


№11

№09

----------


## dagger

> Ми-24ВП №12 (???), 16 бригада АА (в/ч А-2595)(Броды), авария 04.06.2014, вертолёт сгорел.


Странно, что Вы пишете об аварии №12. Он был сбит, об этом пишут не только все украинские источники, но и пилот сам мне это подтвердил.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> По некоторым данным Ми-24ВП выпускался в Арсеньеве с 1989 г. по февраль 1992 г. Общий выпуск — 25 машин (по другим данным 179 машин, что маловероятно). Украине Ми-24ВП достались от 335 овп (Калинов).


Вот здесь 
The Maastricht International Aeronautic Society (MIAS.Aero)
пишут что в 7-м полку было:The unit also operates *3 of the unique Mi-24VP's (Izdelie 258)* with the twin-barrel 23 mm nose gun, in place of four-barrel 12.7 mm gun.

----------


## APKAH

> Странно, что Вы пишете об аварии №12. Он был сбит, об этом пишут не только все украинские источники, но и пилот сам мне это подтвердил.


Вертолёт был сбит и потерпел аварию в результате огневого воздействия с земли. Если обратиться к общепринятой терминологии по АП:

"авиационное происшествие" - событие, связанное с летной эксплуатацией воздушного судна, которое привело к гибели (телесному повреждению со смертельным исходом) какого-либо лица, находившегося на борту воздушного судна, и (или) утрате этого воздушного судна. Подразделяется на: аварии и катастрофы.
"катастрофа" - авиационное происшествие с человеческими жертвами, в ходе которого летательное средство не подлежит восстановлению.
"авария" - авиационное происшествие без человеческих жертв, в ходе которого летательное средство не подлежит восстановлению.

Причина аварии Ми-24ВП №12 - "боевое воздействие". В украинских документах скорее всего характеризуется как "боевая потеря". Если бы был сбит гражданский вертолёт, причина характеризовалась бы как "незаконное вмешательство в деятельность авиации". Как то так. Но чтобы легче воспринималось поменял на "сбит". Пост #698 обновил, стала интересна тема, будем обновлять по мере поступления новой информации, что бы вычислить, какой именно борт потерпел катастрофу и проследить движение и смену номеров в частях немногочисленных украинских Ми-24ВП  :Smile: 




> Вот здесь 
> The Maastricht International Aeronautic Society (MIAS.Aero)
> пишут что в 7-м полку было:The unit also operates *3 of the unique Mi-24VP's (Izdelie 258)* with the twin-barrel 23 mm nose gun, in place of four-barrel 12.7 mm gun.


Ну пока сходится, на то время, на середину нулевых годов, в Калинове находились три Ми-24ВП, но про остальные же Ми-24ВП в Бродах не говорится ни слова.

----------


## PECHKIN

> Если обратиться к общепринятой терминологии по АП:


Еще забыли "поломку" - когда летательное средство подлежит восстановлению.
У нас однажды 21-й после катапультирования благополучно сам приземлелся, и в последующем был введен в строй силами ТЭЧ :Rolleyes:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

9-я рота в полном составе.№№33 и 01 с полосками. 11ОПАА.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

На хранении:
Ми-24П №31 (???), на хранении.
4 апреля 2014.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ми-24ВП №11 (???), (Калинов), замечен в Калинове ориентировочно в середине нулевых.


Точная дата известна.02.10.2004. 14:27.
Интересно что у кого "под хвостом" написано.
09 (Дата съемки:22.11.2006)       НЕБЕЗПЕЧНО
10 ex.49? (Дата съемки:01.1995) ОПАСНО
10 ex.49? (Дата съемки:2001)      ОПАСНО
11 (Дата съемки:02.10.2004)       ОПАСНО

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ми-24ВП №20 (???), (Калинов), замечен в ноябре 2006 г.


№09 это..вероятно.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Какая то нестыковка выходит.



> *По некоторым данным Ми-24ВП выпускался в Арсеньеве с 1989 г*. по февраль 1992 г. Общий выпуск — 25 машин (по другим данным 179 машин, что маловероятно). Украине Ми-24ВП достались от 335 овп (Калинов).





> Как сообщил начальник армейской авиации Валентин Пистрюга, вертолет выполнял плановое задание перелета из Миргорода на аэродром Озерный.
> Он отметил, что о причинах катастрофы пока говорить рано, они будут известны только после расследования. Члены экипажа второго вертолета, который летел позади, рассказали, что "вертолет впереди резко наклонился и пошел к земле".
> *По словам Пистрюга, вертолет в эксплуатации примерно с 85-го года,* однако авиация этих лет допущена к полетам. Вертолет также подвергся техническому осмотру перед вылетом.


В качестве бредового предположения, чтобы примирить обе версии



> Ми-24ВП - модификация Ми-24В. На ней вместо пулеметной УСПУ-24, на подвижной носовой установке НППУ-24 разместили двуствольную автоматическую пушку ГШ-23Л. Именно такой вариант изначально планировался М.Л. Милем для Ми-24. *Модификация создана в 1985 г*. *В 1989 г.* выпущено 25 экземпляров.


Это та "кошка" на которой тренировались?Что то предсерийное?

----------


## lindr

Нашел документ - список вертолетов ВВС Украины на САП (Севастопольский АРЗ) по состоянию на 2012-13 годы

У ДП «САП» станом на 1 липня 2012 року знаходиться 33 вертольоти, у тому числі 28 які закріплені за цехом № 11 (по 17 вертольотам власник Міністерства оборони України, 11 вертольотів - приватних власників) та 5 за станцією літальних випробувань (4 вертольоти Міністерства оборони України та 1 іноземний РФ). 

На позабалансовому обліку ДП «САП» рахується 17 вертольотів державної власності, яки належать Міністерству оборони України.

16 вертольотів Міністерству оборони України надійшло при поділу Чорноморського флоту у 1994 - 1996 роках, 2 вертольоти у 2001 році, 2-у 2008 році та 1 вертоліт у 2010 році.

Наряди або атестати є не на всі вертольоти Міністерства оборони України, а саме: відсутні на вертольоти: *МІ-8ПС заводський № 7842*, *МІ-9 заводський № 98348392*, *МІ-14ПЛ заводський № 78461*, *Ка-27ПС заводські № 5235014686605 та № 5235003517204.
*
Згідно наряду в/ч А0225 від 17 квітня 2008 року № ІАС/12/3-32Н вертоліт *МІ-9 заводський № 98233130* (IV категорії) надійшов від в/ч AI 100 на виконання капітального ремонту.

По атестату в/ч А0257Т № 350/120/5/1828 на підставі наказу Міністерства оборони України від 30 січня 2006 року № 43 надійшли вертольоти *МІ-8Т (IV категорії) заводські номери №№ 9732912, 9743703, 9743813, 9775217.*

По атестату в/ч А0257Т від 8 серпня 2007 року № 350/120/5/1267 на підставі наказу Міністерства оборони України від 30 січня 2006 року № 43 вертоліт *МІ-8СМВ заводський № 977720*1; вертольоти *МІ-8Т заводський №№ 2817, 9722202, 9722210, 9722317, 9732318, 9732401* (IV категорії).

По атестату в/ч А0257Т від 15 липня 2008 № 350/120/5/1128 вертольоти *МІ-8ППА (IV категорії) заводські №№ 9797530, 9797609.*

По наряду в/ч А0257Т від 29 лютого 2008 року № 120/10 від в/ч А0156 надійшов вертоліт *МІ-8МТ (IV категорії) заводський № 94542* на підставі рішення командувача Повітряних Сил Збройних Сил України від 26 лютого 2008 року до № 369пз.

По наряду в/ч А0257Т від 30 липня 2010 року № 120/34 від в/ч А1604 надійшов вертоліт *МІ-8МТ (IV категорії) заводський № 94859* на підставі рішення Міністерства оборони України від 23 липня 2010 року до №4288/з.

Відповідно до пояснення головного інженера ДП «САП» Онишко A.A. договори на збереження вказаних вище вертольотів не укладались, вертольоти зберігаються на обладнаній відкритій стоянці, у робочий час охорона здійснювалась працівниками цехів, по закінченню робочого часу вертольоти здавались сторожовій охороні. 

Згідно пунктом З постанови Кабінету Міністрів України від 4 серпня 2000 року № 1225 «Положення про порядок обліку, зберігання, списання та використання військового майна у Збройних Силах» військове майно, яке передано підприємствам для проведення ремонту, зберігання обліковується у військових частинах, за якими воно закріплене, тому ДП «САП» проводяться звірки щодо кількості вертольотів Міністерства оборони України.

Вертоліт* МІ-14ПЧ заводський № 78461* з червня 2012 року перебуває у ремонті на підставі, укладеного з в/ч А0225 договору про закупівлю послуг за державні кошти від 8 червня 2012 року № 16.

Вертольоти, власниками яких є приватні підприємства, знаходяться у ремонті на підставі:

- контракту від 10 лютого 2012 року № TUTRIX 0001/2012, укладеному з компанією «Титан Хеликоптерс» (PRY Ltd) на виконання капітального ремонту* вертольоту МІ-8МТВ-1 (заводський № 95959)* цивільного призначення без виконання капітального ремонту авіаційних двигунів, головного редуктора, поставки лопатей несучого та рульового гвинтів;

- договору комісії від 21 жовтня 2009 року № ШЕ-16.22-263-Д/К-09, укладеному з Державною компанією з експорту та імпорту продукції і послуг військового та спеціального призначення «Укрспецекспорт» з капітального ремонту майна, вертольотів *Ка-28 заводський № 523.500.404.4520 та № 523.500.404.4522*;

- договорів від 23 травня 2012 року № 2305-12/1, № 2305-12/2 та № 2305-12/3, укладеним з ПАТ «Авіакомпанія «Українські вертольоти» на виконання капітального ремонту вертольотів *МІ-8МТ заводські №№ 93512, 93513, МІ-8МТВ № 9491*7 (раніше вказані вертольоти перебували на території заводу на підставі договору від 19 жовтня 2005 року № NVСА/ЛТ/426-05, укладеному з ДП МОУ «Українська авіаційно-транспортна компанія»);

- договорів від 12 серпня 2008 року № 75/08 та № 76/08, укладеному з TOB «Авіатехпром» на виконання капітального ремонту вертольотів *МІ-8Т заводські № 22686 та № 22688*;

- договору комісії від 1 серпня 2011 № 3/132-Д, укладеному з Державною комісією «Укрспецекспорт» - Державною госпрозрахунковою зовнішньоторговельною та інвестиційною фірмою «Укрінмаш» на виконання капітального ремонту вертольотів *МІ-14ПЖ № 75017 та № 75185.
*

На вертольотах, що закріплені за Станцією літальних випробувань відсутні деякі агрегати та обладнання, що зняті на підставі розпоряджень по виробництву для встановлення при ремонті інших вертольотів, а саме:

{список снятых з/ч для ремонта других машин}

- з вертольоту *МІ-8ППА заводський № 9797609*: 1 бак паливний підвісний лівий 8 АТ.6102-200 та 3 слівних крани 600400М згідно розпорядженню по виробництву, затвердженому 3 листопада 2006 року директором ДП МОУ «САП» Вороніним П.Ф.;

- з вертольоту *М-8ТВ заводський № 9775217*: хвостову опору на підставі розпорядження по виробництву від 5 жовтня 2009 року № 116-Р, затвердженому головним інженером ДП МОУ «САП» Онишко A.A. та передано по накладній від 15 жовтня 2009 року № 3 цеху № 11, 1 амортизатор В24-430Ы00-7, 1 ферму 56.4700.070, 2 демпфера 56.4700.080, 1 нижній вузол 56.4700.030;

- з вертольоту *МІ-14ПС № 75167*: 1 втулку несучого гвинта 8-1930-000 (№ С0384558 на підставі розпорядження по виробництву від 7 червня 2005 року № 111-р, затвердженому В.А.Шелеховим) 1 автомат перекосу 8-1950-000 (№ Л2309112) та передано на склад ОМТС по накладній від 12 липня 2005 року № 1; 2 вогнегасника УБШ-4-4 знято на підставі розпорядження по виробництву від 17 серпня 2005 року № 139-р, затвердженому головним інженером ДП МОУ «САП» Шелеховим В.А., 2 балони, 8 піроголовок клапанних ПГ КЦ, 2 манометри авіаційних МА-250М;

- з вертольоту *КА-27ПЛ № 5235003517204*: 4 бака паливних 500.6151.000.001/002 на підставі розпорядження по виробництву від 18 серпня 2003 року № 155-р, затвердженого ТВО начальника заводу ДП МОУ «САП» Шелеховим В.А. та частково доукомплектовано вертоліт Ка-27ПС № 2608, 7 клапанів рівню поплавків 500.6180.0010.001/002/003/004, 1 насосної станції НС46-6 (відсутня при передачі у 1999 році по акту з цеху № 11 до Станції літальних випробувань); 1 електродвигун МТ-8,5; 2 вогнегасника 2-20-1, 2 балони 2-2-20-150 (демонтовано на підставі розпорядження по виробництву від 21 січня .2003 року № 10-р, затвердженому головним інженером ДП МОУ «САП» Шелеховим В.А.); 2 блоки БЗУНП355Г № 3872040 та № 3852053 знято на підставі розпорядження по виробництву від 07 квітня 2008 № 58-р, затвердженому технічним директором ДП МОУ «САП» Полоцьким A.A. та передано в цех № 11 для установки на вертоліт Ка-27ПС № 2608; 1 електрообв'язка колонки HB знято з письмового дозволу, підписаного І заступником директора Полоцьким A.A. *для встановлення на вертоліт Ка-27ПС № 2608*{*5235001382608???*}; 1 прийомопередатчик радіовисометра А-036, 1 приймач радіокомпасу автоматичного АРК-19; 1 зовнішня вантажна підвіска (з варіантами застосування) (відсутня при передачі у 1999 році по акту з цеху № 11 в Станцію літальних випробувань на підставі розпорядження по виробництву від 27 грудня 1999 року № 94-р, підписаному головним інженером САП Фир Ф.), 1 замок ДГ-64М, 1 вертлюг токозйомника ВТ-ДГ-64, 1 датчик положення троса уніфікований ДПГ-УГ, 1 дистанційний індуктивний тягометр, 2 датчика 90Д-20-1, 1 піддон ВР-252, 1 термометр ТНВ-45; 1 приймач ИС-27 демонтовано на підставі розпорядження по виробництву від 11.12.2000 № 203-р, підписаним головним інженером ДП МОУ «САП» Шелеховим В.А.).

*Відповідно до пояснення головного інженера ДП «САП» Онишко A.A. використання запчастин при ремонті інших вертольотів можливо.*

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В Калинове нашелся вот такой трилистник.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

....а в Озерном вот такой.
Обратите внимание на цвет ЭВУ и на надписи.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ну и 09 теперь 03.Озерная.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

ВП...и это не 09.
Добавлена 19 мая 2014.

----------


## APKAH

> ВП...и это не 09.
> Добавлена 19 мая 2014.


Странный борт, экс-ооновский и кто-ж это его так "усадил"? Площадки не нашлось или на вынужденную сел..?
---------------------------
+ Ми-8МСБ-В №27 (???), замечен в полёте в 2015 г.

Интересно к какой части этот бывший Ми-8П принадлежит?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

На хвост бы его глянуть есть ли там полосы быстрой идентификации.Если есть то потеря-нет возможно до АТО "присел".

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

нашел.

----------


## skydive

> ---------------------------
> + Ми-8МСБ-В №27 (???), замечен в полёте в 2015 г.
> 
> Интересно к какой части этот бывший Ми-8П принадлежит?


Natioanal Guard

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

26 марта 2015.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Интересная пара.

----------


## APKAH

> Интересная пара.


Смотрю за заводе красить начали одинаково, теперь сложнее будет определять...у второго П-шки нет "липы", "адросов" на всех очевидно не хватает...А ВП-шку восьмёрку вы быстренько вычислили :) Я вот думаю сколько же он на хранении находился, думаю лет 10-12 точно, так как в лётном состоянии не был замечен вовсе.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Смотрю за заводе красить начали одинаково, теперь сложнее будет определять...у второго П-шки нет "липы", "адросов" на всех очевидно не хватает


ловушек тоже нет...и еще кое чего:)




> А ВП-шку восьмёрку вы быстренько вычислили :) Я вот думаю сколько же он на хранении находился, думаю лет 10-12 точно, так как в лётном состоянии не был замечен вовсе.


на фото Ми-24ВП запечатлен в летном состоянии в марте 2015 незадолго до гибели.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

*Собственной вертолетной программы в Украине не существует*, но "Авиакон" загружен на 100% - Пинькас
11:54 24 апреля 2015 |

*На сегодня собственной вертолетной программы в Украине не существует*, однако профильное предприятие "Авиакон" загружено заказами на 100%.

Об этом в эфире "5 канала" заявил первый заместитель генерального директора ГК "Укроборонпром" Сергей Пинькас.

"В таком виде, как понимают бюрократы, вертолетной программы в Украине нет", - сказал он.

"*Были там определенные попытки не очень решительные о том, чтобы модернизировать существующие в Украине вертолеты, в какой современного уровня, установив на них определенные средства наблюдения, приборы ночного видения и средства активной защиты*. С этой целью у нас есть профильное предприятие" Авиакон ", которое находится в городе Конотоп. И это предприятие на сегодняшний момент более чем на 100% загружено по производству и ремонту на 2015 год ", - заявил Пинькас
Власної вертолітної програми в Україні не існує, але "Авіакон" завантажений на 100% – Пінькас — 5 канал

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 02.07.2014● Авария Су-24М №??, 7 БТА (в/ч А-2502)(Староконстантинов)
> Подбит в р-не Славянска выстрелом ПЗРК, помпаж и последующий пожар двигателя, успешно был потушен системой пожаротушения, на одном двигателе вернулся на аэродром. При грубой аварийной посадке на а/д Староконстантинов вновь загорелся. Прибывшим пожарным удалось потушить пламя. П/п-к Булацик Евгений Богданович и м-р Трошин Александр Анатольевич не пострадали. С большей долей вероятности борт будет списан. Экипаж награждён орденом Богдана Хмельницкого III степени.


11-й говорят.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

отсюда https://twitter.com/EgoRZemtsoV

----------


## APKAH

> 11-й говорят.


Я вот так и не понял, что решили, его восстановили? Или просто отремонтированному Су-24МР присвоили б/н потерянного борта?




> отсюда https://twitter.com/EgoRZemtsoV


Недавно прошла информация что в одной из недавних поставок военторга были запчасти к вертолётам. Очень сомневаюсь что этот перекрашенный Су-25 когда-нибудь вообще взлетит. Другое дело музейные Ми-24, которых аж три штуки в Луганском авиамузее. Ми-24А конечно не в счёт, а вот Ми-24Р и Ми-24К (на постаменте) из которых можно попробывать сделать один лётный вертолёт:
  
Если сравнить фотографии до конфликта и летом 2014-го, то как видим Ми-24 и Ми-8 для неизвестных целей были вместе перевезены ближе к Ил-38:

----------


## OKA

> ... Другое дело музейные Ми-24, которых аж три штуки в Луганском авиамузее. Ми-24А конечно не в счёт, а вот Ми-24Р и Ми-24К (на постаменте) из которых можно попробывать сделать один лётный вертолёт..Если сравнить фотографии до конфликта и летом 2014-го, то как видим Ми-24 и Ми-8 для неизвестных целей были вместе перевезены ближе к Ил-38:


Кому это надо? Если так настойчиво Вами продвигается тема "Т-72Б-3 у ополченцев Новороссии",
 если Вы  предполагали тайное нахождение генерала Ленцова на территориях Донбасса- Вести Новороссии  (хотя с руководством УкР были  согласованы действия его миссии с лета 2014г. ) ,  
то однозначно просторы небес над Днепром будут бороздить мега Ми-35 и разные секретные "чОрные акулы", по спецзаданию Верховного Божества бандерштата)) Ну и до кучи- в музейном Ил-38 в традициях СМдИ, заподозрить  ТБ-38))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Я вот так и не понял, что решили, его восстановили? Или просто отремонтированному Су-24МР присвоили б/н потерянного борта?


Дословно звучало так:



> 11 борт получил снарядом пзрк в жопу и ему поменяли хвостовые коки,стабилизатор и рули высоты.и больше ему ничего не делали.





> Очень сомневаюсь что этот перекрашенный Су-25 когда-нибудь вообще взлетит.


В 15 году есть несколько хороших сессий с музея,в том числе и с пятачка,однако Су-25 "За Одессу" в кадр ни разу не попал...Какой смысл катать в ангар и обратно музейный экспонат?




> Недавно прошла информация что в одной из недавних поставок военторга были запчасти к вертолётам.Другое дело музейные Ми-24, которых аж три штуки в Луганском авиамузее. Ми-24А конечно не в счёт, а вот Ми-24Р и Ми-24К (на постаменте) из которых можно попробывать сделать один лётный вертолёт:


....Особенно если учесть то, что изображено на этих фото:)

----------


## APKAH

> Кому это надо?


Кому то видимо надо. 1-2 Ми-24 с опытным экипажем могут существенно сократить риски потерь.




> Если так настойчиво Вами продвигается тема "Т-72Б-3 у ополченцев Новороссии",


Ну что же, разберём эту самую тему, о том самом Т-72Б3 по подробнее и его "временное" прибывание у ополчения ДНР.

24.08.2014 в районе Иловайска криворожская 17-я танковая бригада ВСУ отражала атаку шатойской 8-й мотострелковой бригады. В результате серьёзных боёв атакующие отступили, оставив на поле боя (как минимум) выведенный из строя танк. Одна из групп оборонявшихся, огнём БМП повредила данный танк (повреждён прицел, тепловизоры, стабилизатор пушки по вертикали), экипаж обездвиженной машины эвакуировался и был подобран БТРом. Исходя из найденых документов стало известно что данный танк (в/ч 54096) и экипаж (в/ч 16544) совсем из разных частей самой большой страны в мире. Танк Т-72Б3 №632 (нижегородской 6-й танковой бригады) быстро ввели в строй, замаскировали и подготовили к бою.
 

25.08.2014 при обхвате "иловайского котла", на дороге Старобешево - Иловайск, в районе Многополья, на их укрепрайон наткнулась колонна ульяновской 31 дшб на лёгких модернизированных МТ-ЛБшках (одна из которых МТ-ЛБ6МА, современная модификация разработки «Муромтепловоза»), три из которых были уничтожены. Одна - выстрелом обсуждаемого танка.
  

В итоге, с тяжёлыми потерями весь район украинских военных ("иловайский котёл") был окружён. Оставшиеся работоспособные украинские части пошли на прорыв. Уже на выходе из двадцатикилометрового броска, 28.08.2014 данный Т-72Б3 был подбит и оставлен. Впоследствии захвачен группой ополчения.
 

Неграмотные ополченцы, радуясь трофейному украинскому "командирскому" танку, пригласив российских журналистов и министра обороны ДНР хвалились трофеем, с видом о опытных танкистов, подробно рассказывая о иностранной начинке танка. Не разбирающиеся в технике журналисты "России24" выдали это как сенсацию...в Генштабе от такой "новости" обалдели и как и в случае с Ленцовым в Дебальцево, начали всё "тереть", вычищать из СМИ. Но рецензировать сенсационный материал уже было поздно:


Больше этого танка никто не видел  :Redface: 
Зато на Донбассе объявились и два десятка других танков различных модификаций на базе Т-72Б (военторговские Т-64 не в счёт), среди которых и три новейших безвозвратно утерянных Т-72Б3 (поступают на вооружение с 2012 года). Но эти потери меркнут по сравнению с тремя сотнями танков потерянными украинской армией...
   




> то однозначно просторы небес над Днепром будут бороздить мега Ми-35 и разные секретные "чОрные акулы"


Если по ОРТ покажут как ополчение восстановило Ми-24, то обязательно будут  :Smile:

----------


## APKAH

> Дословно звучало так


А ну ясно, значит восстановили всё-таки...




> В 15 году есть несколько хороших сессий с музея,в том числе и с пятачка,однако Су-25 "За Одессу" в кадр ни разу не попал...Какой смысл катать в ангар и обратно музейный экспонат?


А вы представляете если бы он был там же, на месте, в музее? Это же конфуз и подстава Захарченко! Этим самым подставили бы его слова о боевом применении авиации ЛНР...Зато после высказываний, в феврале, "Азов" и 40 тербат потом пара (а кто и звено видел) Су-25 "накрыла" - те в шоке, а наши довольны - авиация ЛНР работала  :Smile: 
-----------------



> Особенно если учесть то, что изображено на этих фото:)


А где и когда сделаны эти фотографии?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> А где и когда сделаны эти фотографии?


Луганск.Конец лета-начало осени 2014.Территория контролируемая ополчением разумеется.

----------


## OKA

> ...Неграмотные ополченцы, радуясь ...


Это достаточное объяснение с Вашей стороны)) 




> Зато на Донбассе объявились и два десятка других танков различных модификаций на базе Т-72Б (военторговские Т-64 не в счёт), среди которых и три новейших безвозвратно утерянных Т-72Б3 ...


Много насчитали?  :Biggrin:   Тепловизоры, конечно уникально установленные)) Тем более серийные номера что-то укры не спешат публиковать))
 "Ищут пожарные, ищет милиция")) Ну ничё, на какой-нить помойке найдут формуляры сов.образца и обязательно найдут следы "Арматы" на Донбассе)) 
Ну или Т-90, на худой конец)) Ну и Ми-24 чешские, "восстановленные")) Кста, по-русски пишется "Иловайский котёл" .

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

08.05.2015. ДНР. Саур Могила.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

25-й без лопастей, ПЗУ и ЭВУ сняты и 06-й....по стеклам целили?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№№ 64 и 15

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

....и 09

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Добавлена 13 марта 2015.

----------


## Антоха

> Добавлена 13 марта 2015.


тот же самолёт, но уже без безликого человека

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> тот же самолёт, но уже без безликого человека


Да.Тот же...А что за самолет?

----------


## APKAH

> Да.Тот же...А что за самолет?


Если судить по фотографии Су-24МР №11 от 2012.03.31, то "раздробленный хвост" не совсем похож на 11-й борт...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Если судить по фотографии Су-24МР №11 от 2012.03.31, то "раздробленный хвост" не совсем похож на 11-й борт...


Есть в общем неточности....

Фото от 9 января 2014.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

11-го киль это.
11 YELLOW Kulbakino - Nikolayev - Su-24MR cn 0415304 Ukraine, *Май 16, 2014*.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

69 желтый подняли.

Украина, 13 апреля 2012, 21:22 
*У вертолета с Саламатиным на борту отказал двигатель, сообщили очевидцы.*



> Жизнь Дмитрия Саламатина оказалось под реальной угрозой Вертолет МИ-8, на борту которого находился министр обороны Дмитрий Саламатин, совершил аварийное приземление в Житомирской области, сообщает ТСН. Вертолет сел прямо на поле из-за неисправности топливной системы. Очевидцы происшествия, жители села Симоны, рассказали, что экипаж делал все возможное, чтобы оттянуть машину подальше от села. Крестьяне теперь радуются, что и люди, и дома остались целы. Военный вертолет симоновцы заметили около восьми вечера в четверг, 12 апреля. Он шел на посадку. Было видно, что с машиной что-то не так. Вертолет неистово качало в воздухе. Затем, рассказывают местные жители, у вертолета отказали лопасти, и он пошел хвостом вниз. "По разговорам летчиков - между собой разговаривали - мы поняли, что отказал двигатель. Из их слов мы поняли, что там был министр обороны, их приехали забрали. Там сразу поставили стражу", - рассказал очевидец, который первым видел машину после аварийного приземления. Узнать все подробности ни любопытным крестьянам, ни журналистам на месте не удалось. Сразу по приземлении на Житомирщине к вертолету не пускали, по периметру выставили часовых. Первые официальные впечатления только из Киева удалось услышать от одного из пассажиров того рейса - представителя Минобороны. "Меня поразило, насколько наши люди воспринимают какие-то такие проблемы. Одна машина приехала, лесники подъехали, даже пожарную машину подогнали. И люди так сильно озабочены проблемами, которые у нас возникли", - директор Департамента прессы и связей со СМИ Минобороны поделился Александр Клубань. Вертолет отремонтировали на месте и подготовили к вылету в столицу. На базу своей дислокации МИ-8 улетел своим ходом. Не замедлили и выводы Минобороны о состоянии боевой техники. "Министр обороны отметил, вчера и сегодня соответствующее задание поставил должностным лицам, чтобы сделать все, чтобы наша техника была восстановлена, модернизирована. Потому что таких случаев не может быть", - сообщил Клубань.


Вертолет с министром обороны чуть не упал на село - Новости Украины на 1+1 - ТСН.ua

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Су-24МР №11 (0415304), после повреждения ПЗРК 02.07.2014, отремонтирован на НАРПе, введён в строй весной 2015 г.;


На НАРПе он не был.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

ДЕНЬ ПОБЕДЫ г.Енакиево 2015г.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В Полтаве создается 18 бригада армейской авиации.
Задачи бригады будут выполнять вертолеты Ми-8 и Ми-24.
Бригада заниматься эвакуацией раненых, доставкой грузов, высадкой и поддержкой работы десанта и сухопутных войск.
https://www.facebook.com/backandalive

----------


## Panda-9

На Украине сбит БЛА "Форпост" сборки УЗГА
bmpd - На Украине сбит БЛА "Форпост" сборки УЗГА

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Африканец 03-й из 11-й бригады


...на форуме пишут что на "африканцах" отсутствуют антенны системы опознавания "свой-чужой"

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

A M 2014-07

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

26-й после известных событий.

----------


## ккарай

это игла бахнула?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В общем второе уже сообщение о вертолетах под Снежным.
fedor_frank



> На сверхмалых укропы погорели летом. Зушкой завалили двадцатьчетвертого под Снежным, он прямо на нее шел, брюхо распороли, развалился в воздухе, летуны не успели прыгнуть, а второй получил иглу в двигатель и ушел, ярко так светился и дым жирный за ним был, говорят, упал он все же в Днепропетровской области. После этого они только высоко ходили, на большой скорости.





> попадание ПЗРК под Снежным -фиксация попадания была 100% , после попадания ушел с дымом и снижением

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Широкий Лан.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> По некоторым данным Ми-24ВП выпускался в Арсеньеве с 1989 г. по февраль 1992 г. Общий выпуск — 25 машин (по другим данным 179 машин, что маловероятно). Украине Ми-24ВП достались от 335 овп (Калинов).
> 
> На 2014 год у ВСУ зафиксированы около шести вертолётов модификации Ми-24ВП "изделие 258"


2006 год.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 26-й после известных событий.


*APKAH likes this.*

А вот поторопился я...это повреждение ДО известных событий. Фото выложено в сеть 12 Октября 2014 г.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

69-й БН не менял.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm



----------


## APKAH

> Запись сбитого Ми-24. август 2014, Луганская обл.


Интересная запись...в отличии от поражени ракетой ПЗРК, в данном случае "выбили" вертолёт сразу же...Вспоминая что осталось от вертолёта, удивительно что запись с ведущего вертолёта сохранилась. Но на ведомом также велась съёмка, она представляет ещё больший интерес...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Он приземлился на "спину"....Не могли бы вы подсказать характер повреждений при которых вертолет вот так кувыркается?

----------


## An-Z

Сильное повреждение одной и более лопастей НВ

----------


## Chizh

> Сильное повреждение одной и более лопастей НВ


Сомневаюсь.
Даже при не очень значительном повреждении лопастей возникает очень сильная тряска. На видео это не заметно.
Некоторая тряска идет от резкого увеличения угла атаки и скольжения, что также слышно по звуку лопастей.

ИМХО, два варианта.
1. Фатальное повреждение системы управления.
2. Пилотирующий летчик (командир экипажа) поражен, ранен или убит.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

предполагаемый маршрут вертолета с видео.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№35.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Васильков.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№103

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Луганский авиационный ремонтный завод

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

4-й Су-25 №29

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№18.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

характер повреждений №41 можно прикинуть.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Air Force:	More: Ukraine - Air Force
Aircraft:	More: Sukhoi Su-24M Photos
Registration:	45 WHITE
Location:	More: Starokonstantinov (UKLS) - Ukraine
Photo Date:	April 16, 2015
Photographer:	More: Chris Lofting

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 831 БТА (в/ч А-1356)(Миргород) и 9 БТА (в/ч А-2038)(Озёрное):
> Су-27 №37 (*35714*), в октябре 2014 г. передан с ЗАРЗа, 05.01.2015 официально передан с ремонта ВВСУ;


Air Force: More: Ukraine - Air Force
Aircraft: More: Sukhoi Su-27 Photos
Registration: / 37 BLUE (cn 369110*21307*)
Location: More: Starokonstantinov (UKLS) - Ukraine
Photo Date: April 16, 2015
Photographer: More: Chris Lofting

----------


## APKAH

> Registration: / 37 BLUE (cn 369110*21307*)
> Location: More: Starokonstantinov (UKLS) - Ukraine
> Photo Date: April 16, 2015
> Photographer: More: Chris Lofting


Западные споттеры часто ошибаются в заводских номерах, даже на таких сайтах как airliners.net засрано всё настолько, что бесполезно искать по ним и обращать внимание на приведённые з/н. В ВВС Украины имеются два борта с номером №37 - Су-27 (21307) и Су-27П (35714), первый выведен из лётной эскплуатации и находится уже несколько лет в миргородском отстойнике, второй (Су-27П) отремонтирован в конце 2014 г. на ЗАРЗе и официально передан 5 января 2015 г. в состав ВВСУ.

_№37 (21307) в отстойнике в 2011 г._

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

"Відремонтований МіГ-29УБ б/н №30 для 114 БТА"

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Остальные лётные Миги (экс-Бельбекские), по каким полкам их распределили не ясно, и переданы ли они вообще, точно не известно. Из документов известно что из Крыма в марте-июне 2014 г. наземным транспортом на территорию Украины вывезено 48 Миг-29 и 4 Миг-29УБ. Оставлены 7 Миг-29 и 2 Миг-29УБ.
> Миг-29УБ №85 (???)


Может МиГ-29УБ №85 (cn 24161) и МиГ-29УБ №84 (cn 50903018624) в потери внесем как оставленные на "вражеской" территории?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

БН101.зав.№ виден.

----------


## APKAH

> Может МиГ-29УБ №85 (cn 24161) и МиГ-29УБ №84 (cn 50903018624) в потери внесем как оставленные на "вражеской" территории?


Внесены как "остался в Бельбеке".

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

это шутка была про "территорию".
нарезал номера с фотографий взятых с украинских пабликов.
Те кто остался в Бельбеке:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

11 июня 2015 г
"На взлетно-посадочную полосу Евпаторийского авиаремонтного завода приземлился самолет морской авиации Черноморского флота Российской Федерации Бе-12. Самолет прилетел на ремонт из Качи и будет находиться здесь примерно до середины следующего года."

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Обломки

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№20 скрин с видео.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Air Forces Monthly

----------


## OKA

"Перо жар-птицы    Aug. 23rd, 2015 at 4:15 AM

Тема потерь авиации укропостана в войне на Донбассе вызывает не мало споров даже спустя год после завершения воздушных и противовоздушных баталий.

Майданутые чего только не предпринимал, от попыток скрыть информацию до откровенной лжи, а чаще они себя выставляли полными бестолочами не только перед профессионалами, но и перед всем миром. Если потери больших самолётов (Ил-76, Ан-26 и Ан-30), конечно, невозможно скрыть, с вертолётами очень много чего происходило на глазах наземных войск (но до сих пор есть белые пятна и безвести сгинувшие машины), то по штурмовикам Су-25 ввиду высокой скорости, манёвренности и живучести до сих пор остаются загадки. По факту хунта признала потерю шести бортов, до настоящего времени есть объективные доказательства по четырём. Фотоматериалы в полном объёме содержатся на портале Lost Armour | Потери военной авиации.

Некоторое время назад появились два снимка большого количества обломков. Казалось бы есть на что опереться. Но они ничего не прояснили, даже запутали.

Больше всего удивил своим цветом хорошо сохранившийся аэродинамический тормоз - устройство для погашения посадочной скорости самолёта, установливаемое на законцовках крыла.

В связи с тем, что оно несёт серьёзные механические нагрузки, для изготовления используют прочные стальные сплавы. Как правило, этот тормоз при катастрофах Су-25 не повреждается, отрываясь вместе с крылом...

С момента прекращения в зоне боевых действий полётов уже собралась определённая статистика по уцелевшим машинам. Из 20-ти штатных с учётом потерь были в разное время и в разных местах отмечены самолёты, за исключением следующих номеров - 01, 02, 03 и 07. Причём на 03-й был 23.07.2014 года объявлен тендер на восстановление, скорее всего он был подбит при осаде героического Славянска. По моему мнению, это и есть все сбитые и серьёзно повреждённые машины, нет только доказательств..."



Познавательный пост с фотками здесь : 

KLOCH4 - Post a comment

----------


## Fencer

Донбасский урок Пётр и Мазепа

----------


## AndyK

Пора уже вести правку




> 23.07.2014● Авария Су-25 №10? (25508103002), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
> Около 12:30 сбит выстрелом ПЗРК над высотой 185,0 в 15,5 км западнее от Саур-могилы, упал близ н.п. Дмитровка (расстояние между упавшими штурмовиками около 15 км). Лётчик вероятно успешно катапультировался и покинул район боевых действий. Возможно сбит и не б/н 10, сложно понять по обгоревшему бортовому номеру. Фото 1, 2, 3, видео


Су-25 №*33* (255081*10277*)

Потеряно 5 с-тов: №№ 03,04,06,08, 33.

----------


## APKAH

> Пора уже вести правку
> 
> 
> 
> Су-25 №*33* (255081*10277*)
> 
> Потеряно 5 с-тов: №№ 03,04,06,08, 33.


Завтра обновлю. Значит это номера сбитых. Теперь осталось понять кого когда...Также есть же и подбитые (повреждённые) Су-25, кто вернулся на аэродром и которым ремонт уже вряд ли поможет...судя по событиям 08.08.08, даже громкие заявления не помогли впоследствии восстановить повреждённые самолёты...и это в РФ, а на Украине совсем другой потенциал, так что думаю потерей пятёрки Су-25 в 2014 году мы не ограничимся...

----------


## AndyK

> Завтра обновлю. Значит это номера сбитых. Теперь осталось понять кого когда...Также есть же и подбитые (повреждённые) Су-25, кто вернулся на аэродром и которым ремонт уже вряд ли поможет...судя по событиям 08.08.08, даже громкие заявления не помогли впоследствии восстановить повреждённые самолёты...и это в РФ, а на Украине совсем другой потенциал, так что думаю потерей пятёрки Су-25 в 2014 году мы не ограничимся...


04,08,33 - сбиты, 06 и предположительно 03 поврежденные без возможности восстановления
Кого когда:

02.07.2014 -N06
16.07.2014- ?N03
23.07.2014 - NN04,33
29.08.2014 - N08

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Клоч заметил.Скрин со свежего видео.

----------


## APKAH

> 04,08,33 - сбиты, 06 и предположительно 03 поврежденные без возможности восстановления
> Кого когда:
> 
> 02.07.2014 -N06
> 16.07.2014- ?N03
> 23.07.2014 - NN04,33
> 29.08.2014 - N08


Как то упустили важную дату - 21 июля, она подтверждена пленённым лётчиком на камеру:




> 21.07.2014● *Авария* Су-25М1 №??, 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
> Подбит над н.п. Снежное (ДНР), по словам ополчения, ушёл оставляя за собой шлейф дыма. Впоследствии, почти через месяц, 19.08.2014 в районе н.п. Красный Луч был взят в плен лётчик данного борта. Выяснилось, что борт всё же не дотянул до аэродрома и упал возле н.п. Мариновка (ДНР). В ходе допроса установлена личность лётчика – ком. аэ п/п-к Шевцов Юрий Сергеевич, а также имена и звания его сослуживцев. 02.09.2014 лётчик отправлен домой в Николаев.


Конкретно нас интересует начиная с 3:25
Видео
--------------------



> Air Forces Monthly
> Вложение 65872


Прям перевод с первого поста (того времени), есть даже про "Есть слух что он был сбит 20.08.2014"  :Biggrin:

----------


## AndyK

Эпизод со Шевцовым относится к 23 числу (борт 33), дату просто попутал (месяц блудил, пока не взяли в плен)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Air Force: More: Ukraine - Air Force
Aircraft: More: Sukhoi Su-24MR Photos
Registration: 35 YELLOW (cn 0215303)
Location: More: Starokonstantinov (UKLS) - Ukraine
Photo Date: May 22, 2015
Photographer: More: Chris Lofting
Contact 
Photographer Remarks: 
Photo added to database on: August 29, 2015

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 23.07.2014● Авария Су-25М1 №04 (25508110276), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
> Около 12:30 сбит выстрелом ПЗРК в р-не Саур-Могилы, упал и сгорел близ Шахтерска. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4
> 
> 23.07.2014● Авария Су-25 №33 (2550810277), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
> Около 12:30 сбит выстрелом ПЗРК над высотой 185,0 в 15,5 км западнее от Саур-могилы (южнее от г. Снежное), по словам ополчения, ушёл оставляя за собой шлейф дыма. Упал близ н.п. Дмитровка (как раз рядом с н.п. Мариновка – согласно рассказу лётчика). Расстояние между сбитыми в тот день штурмовиками около 15 км. Лётчик успешно катапультировался и покинул район боевых действий. 19.08.2014 в районе н.п. Красный Луч был взят в плен лётчик данного борта – ком. аэ п/п-к Шевцов Юрий Сергеевич. 02.09.2014 лётчик отправлен домой в Николаев. 
> Фото 1, 2, 3, видео обломков, видео допроса


По карте (в левом верхнем углу снять все галочки кроме тега "потери авиации") можно посмотреть места падения.
Карта потерь бронетехники в гражданской войне на Украине

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 456 БТрА (в/ч А-1231)(Винница):
> Ан-24Б №777 (97305306)
> Ан-26 №18 (10502), в декабре 2014 г. прибыл в ремонт на 410 АРЗ, в июле 2015 г. проходит лётные испытания;
> Ан-26Б №22 (11607), 13.07.2014–в полёте
> Ан-26 №25 (5406), 02.2015–в полёте
> Ан-26 №39 (7509), 22.06.2014–в полёте
> Ан-26 №44 (???), 03.2015–рабочий
> Ан-26КПА №57 (6909), осень 2014–в полёте 
> Ми-8МТ №30 (???), фото 1, 02.04.2014, 3, 12.2014.
> ...


Еще один.№16

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 40 БТА (в/ч А-1789)(Васильков):
> Миг-29 №43 (???), в 2014 г. передан с ремонта.


204 БрТА Кульбакино.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 114 БТА (в/ч А-1349)(Ивано-Франковск):
> Миг-29УБ №86 (???), в ноябре 2014 г. передан с ЛДАРЗа, 05.01.2015 официально передан ВВСУ;


204 БрТА Кульбакино.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ukraine - Air Force 86 BLUE
Off-Airport
Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29UB (9-51) cn *50903018194*
Sergey Smolentsev

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Прям перевод с первого поста (того времени), есть даже про "Есть слух что он был сбит 20.08.2014"


Це для тих форумів, що вважали збитим). Літо 2015.

----------


## Djoker

Фейк? Уже обсуждалось?

----------


## 13th

> Фейк? Уже обсуждалось?


На других видео облачности практически нет.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Су-24M №20

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№16 на фотографиях проявился с осени 14-го года.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

еще одно фото. №19

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№16. 204 БрТА.Фото и ранее встречались но это уж больно хорошее.

----------


## Mig

а вот и иудушка Жирохов проявился:
Донбасский урок для украинских «соколов» - Пётр и Мазепа

а в левом верхнем углу его главный страницы - баннер спонсора:  https://www.cia.gov/index.html

----------


## Йиржи

а левом верхнем углу его главный страницы - баннер спонсора:  https://www.cia.gov/index.html[/QUOTE]

Интерессная ссылка. :)))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ukraine - Air Force	37 BLUE
Kulbakino - Nikolayev - (UKOR)
Sukhoi Su-25M1	
Ukraine, Октябрь 2015
Комментарий	Автор
Jenyk

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ukraine - Air Force	17 BLUE
Kulbakino - Nikolayev - (UKOR)
Sukhoi Su-25	
Ukraine, 2015
Комментарий	Автор
Большие маневры на Широком Лане	Sergey Smolentsev

----------


## OKA

Познавательный обзор : 
"Штурмовики Су-25 вооруженных сил Украины - современный состав"

Украинские ВВС на 2015 год. Штурмовики Су-25. 299-ая бригада тактической авиации. : nullpointerex 
От bmpd

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ukraine - Air Force	02 BLUE
Kulbakino - Nikolayev - (UKOR)
Sukhoi Su-25	
Ukraine, Октябрь 2015
Комментарий	Автор
Andrey Rakul

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> а вот и ....Жирохов проявился


Кстати.Давно хотел обратить внимание на неточность. в статье "Дельталеты против танков.Авиация в грузино-абхазском конфликте" Журнал "Авиамастер" 2001-03.Страница 08.даны рисунки двух вертолетов.Ми-24 БН06Б ВВС Грузии и Ми-24 БН24Б МС миротворческих сил в Абхазии...так вот и грузинский №06 (равно и как два других с фотографии на странице 03 и потерпевший аварию в 1998 году №24-все они Ми-24П а не Ми-24В.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Возможно вертолеты 18-й бригады.Полтава.
18-я бригада армейской авиации - KLOCH4

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

-02.05.2014● Катастрофа Ми-24П №40 (25931)
-Командир звена м-р Плоходько Руслан Владимирович
-Начальник Штаба зам. ком. эск. м-р Сабада Александр Борисович
-Борттехник к-н Топчий Николай Николаевич
Видео скринить не буду.

----------


## APKAH

Второй пост обновлён и дополнен.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Су-24М №20


Су-24МР №59

----------


## Panda-9

Су-25 ВВС Украины разбился в Запорожье - AEX.RU

----------


## APKAH

11.11.2015● *Катастрофа* Су-25М1 №07 (10131), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
В р-не 9:30 утра во время выполнения планового учебного полёта в 40 км севернее Запорожья (близ дер. Терновка, Вольнянский р-н) зацепился за ЛЭП и разбился самолёт Су-25. Лётчик 1992 года рождения погиб. Ст. л-т Большаков Егор Игоревич родом из Симферополя, выпускник Харьковского университета Воздушных Сил 2014 г. На месте трагедии работает поисково-спасательная группа.
Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7




> По словам очевидца трагедии, местного фермера Павла Калашника, самолет зацепил высоковольтные провода, пролетел над дорогой, задрав нос, около семисот метров  чудом не зацепив идущие по шоссе автомобили,  и рухнул на обочине трассы Харьков – Симферополь возле лесопосадки. Местные жители утверждают, что над их селом часто выполнялись учебные полеты на сверхнизких высотах, на что они жаловались в военкомат.





> Скорее всего ошибка в ТП. При полетах на ПМВ требуется предельная концентрация внимания. Переоценка своих сил и возможностей может сыграть злую шутку не только с молодым и зеленым л-ком, но и умудренным опытом "воздушным волком" (что, кстати, чаще и бывает).. Не так давно в одной жаркой стране при сложном пилотаже на ПМВ разбился бывший их комбриг...


Полёты на сверхмалой высоте в Мелитополе, февраль 2015 г.:

----------


## ОБУ

Это не полеты на ПМВ, а хулиганство

----------


## OKA

> Лётчик 1992 года рождения погиб. Ст. л-т Большаков Егор Игоревич родом из Симферополя, выпускник Харьковского университета Воздушных Сил 2014 г...


За год- старлей? Неужто кондиционер? 

Вложение 67779




> Это не полеты на ПМВ, а хулиганство


Это да, но учиться им надо было "внезапно-незаметно" наносить удары по ГП , т.е. РФ, вот и летают 
"Čomu ja ne sokil, čomu ne litaju?".
Отлетался литак люфтваффы Порофюрера.

----------


## KURYER

> Это не полеты на ПМВ, а хулиганство


Видео появилось 3 ноября:

----------


## APKAH

А в сентябре был реальный шанс лишиться сразу целой эскадрильи...удивляюсь как он столбы не задел...Украина такая Украина  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В потери запишем?




> Минобороны «подлатает» старые бомбы и вертолеты за 77 млн. грн.
> 
> 08/10/2013 10:37
> 
> Министерство обороны Украины по результатам тендеров заключило ряд соглашений с государственными предприятиями на модернизацию оружия на 77,26 млн. гривен
> Об этом сообщается в «Вестнике государственных закупок», передают «Наші Гроші»...
> 
> ...«Севастопольское авиационное предприятие» получит 74,74 млн. грн. на капитальный ремонт четырех вертолетов Ми -8 № №: 
> *93968 
> ...





> Журналистское расследование: Что в ближайшем будущем ждет «Севастопольское авиационное предприятие»?
> 07.11.2015 11:26
> Для начала нам удалось узнать, что *с украинских времен на заводе находится пять неучтенных вертолётов*, которые по указанию руководства разбираются на запчасти и ими комплектуются машины, находящиеся в ремонте, что категорически запрещено. Это делается для того, чтобы не тратить средства на закупку новых запчастей.
> 
> - Когда комиссия приедет, начнет копать, будет сверять номера деталей, которые должны соответствовать закупочным накладным. Скорее всего, они совпадать не будут, - считают работники завода, с которыми нам удалось поговорить. – Руководство, как воровало, так и продолжает воровать, надеясь откупиться за счет украденных денег.
> 
> Мы встретились с Ворониным Петром Федоровичем, бывшим директором завода. Он сообщил, что с неученых вертолетов снимают агрегаты и устанавливают их на те машины, что поступили на завод по оборонзаказу. Он подтвердил, что эти действия являются незаконными и процедуру приемки отремонтированные таким образом вертолёты не пройдут.
> 
> Из собственных источников нам стало известно, что для поступившего в ремонт вертолёта МИ-8 №95407 по распоряжению руководства завода запчасти снимаются с машин 
> ...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В 204-ю.



> Прыйшов новый L39 з одесського заводу.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ukraine - Air Force 59 YELLOW
Kulbakino - Nikolayev - (UKOR)
Sukhoi Su-24MR 
Ukraine, Ноябрь 2015
Andrey Rakul

----------


## APKAH

> В потери запишем?


Думаю что нет, так как это не относится к потерям или к боевому составу ВВСУ. Это больше сведения для реестра ST и РП.




> В 204-ю.


Так он наверное там и остался, в Бельбеке? Так как после весенних событий прошлого года нигде замечен не был...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Так он наверное там и остался, в Бельбеке? Так как после весенних событий прошлого года нигде замечен не был...


Я не совсем уловил смысл.Это фотография свежая.№105 снят в Кульбакино.




> Ukraine - Air Force 59 YELLOW
> Kulbakino - Nikolayev - (UKOR)
> Sukhoi Su-24MR 
> Ukraine, Ноябрь 2015
> Andrey Rakul


на spotters.net.ua написали что cn 0741612

----------


## APKAH

> Я не совсем уловил смысл.Это фотография свежая.№105 снят в Кульбакино.


Просто я не понял про 204 бригаду, её же больше нет или она как бы есть в Кульбакино? Я всех Кульбакинцев (кроме ВМФ) именую 299-я бригада. Или это не так и все миги относятся к переехавшей 204-ой бригаде?

Кстати новый цифровой 105 вероятно это отремонтированный жёлтый-синий..?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Просто я не понял про 204 бригаду, её же больше нет или она как бы есть в Кульбакино?


Да.Временно в Кульбакино.Её не расформировывали.
105-й "попугай" на вашем фото вроде кульбакинский.Он или нет сейчас в пикселе-я не знаю.

----------


## AndyM

> Кстати новый цифровой 105 вероятно это отремонтированный жёлтый-синий..?


Нет.
цифровой 105 = 934645
жёлтый-синий 105 = 934661

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Су-25УБ №07 (15021), принадлежит ЗАРЗу, при крайней необходимости может быть привлечён к боевой работе.


Уважаемый эксперт (Чье Имя Нельзя Произносить Вслух) определил спарку как заводскую.

----------


## AndyK

Ну наконец-то её внешний вид единообразили )))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ukraine - Air Force	67 BLUE
Kulbakino - Nikolayev - (UKOR)
Sukhoi Su-25UBM1	cn 15021
Ukraine, Ноябрь 26, 2015
Комментарий	Автор



> Новая спарка в Кульбакино...


Sergey Smolentsev

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Просто я не понял про 204 бригаду, её же больше нет или она как бы есть в Кульбакино? Я всех Кульбакинцев (кроме ВМФ) именую 299-я бригада. Или это не так и все миги относятся к переехавшей 204-ой бригаде?


Combat Aircraft Montly утверждает,что есть планы перевода 204 БрТА в Днепропетровск.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Контракт на ремонт вертолетов МВД Крыма - alexeyvvo
В декабре 2015г. холдинг «Вертолеты России» и МВД Республики Крым подписали государственный контракт на ремонт пяти бывших украинских вертолетов. Соответствующая информация размещена в реестре государственных контрактов. Контракт был заключен 24 декабря на внеконкурсной процедуре в рамках государственного оборонного заказа. Основанием для подписания явилось Постановление правительства РФ №897-42 от 28 августа 2015г., которым были внесены изменения в ГОЗ-2015-2017гг.
По условиям соглашения стоимостью 228,6 млн.руб. до конца 2016г. холдинг должен обеспечить ремонт пяти вертолетов семейства Ми-8, таким образом цена ремонта одной машины составит более 45,7 млн. руб. Непосредственно в тексте госконтракта упоминаются модификации и заводские номера всех пяти машин: Ми-8МТ №93968 и №94542 (в эксплуатации с 30.06.1985 и 30.06.1987), Ми-8МТВ №95353 и№95235 (с 30.03.1990 и 31.05.1990), а также Ми-8МТВ-2 №95402, эксплуатирующийся с 31.05.1990. По данным базы «Советский транспорт» не менее четырех из них ранее эксплуатировались на Украине. В июне 2013г. украинским Министерством обороны был проведен тендер на выполнение капитального ремонта этих четырех вертолетов  (кроме №94542) с дооборудованием под требования ООН и стандарты ИКАО. Победителем был признан Севастопольский авиаремонтный завод, с которым был заключен контракт с ценой 58 млн. грн. Вероятно, установленный контрактом срок ремонта до конца 2013г. был сорван и в итоге воздушные суда остались на САРПе, перейдя в дальнейшем в собственность Республики Крым и поступив в оперативное управление регионального МВД. Не исключено, что САРП станет непосредственным исполнителем ремонтных работ в порядке субподряда с вертолетным холдингом.
Стоит отметить, что до настоящего времени официально никаких процедур по восстановлению военной техники, ранее принадлежавшей Украине и оставшейся на территории Крыма, со стороны российских властей не предпринималось.

----------


## AndyM

> Контракт на ремонт вертолетов МВД Крыма - alexeyvvo
> Ми-8МТ №93968 и №94542 (в эксплуатации с 30.06.1985 и 30.06.1987), Ми-8МТВ №95353 и№95235 (с 30.03.1990 и 31.05.1990), а также Ми-8МТВ-2 №95402, эксплуатирующийся с 31.05.1990.


№95235 в эксплуатации 31.12.89

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Су-25 №25 (06029)


Исправить нужно на 06009

----------


## PRAIMP

Админы-внесите правку в название темы, или отредактируйте ее. Сама тема называется -Потери авиатехники на Донбассе. С какой-то бухты барахты, тов. Gerald_Malcolm и топикстартер, начали стаскивать сюда фото живых бортов (явно натягивая на провокацию и определенные выводы о настрое данных посетителей). ПРошу развести темы-Потери, и состав ПСУ по разным веткам. Первое- уже описано, и дополнять кроме как обстоятельства событий с конкретными ВС и уточнять номера -более нечего. Второе-описано в соседних ветках по реестрам компетентными посетителями (не любителями), и то, что написано тут (вымышленные приписки по частям, с откровенным бредом)-кроме смеха и недоумения "к чему оно к потерям" -не вызывает.

----------


## APKAH

> Админы-внесите правку в название темы, или отредактируйте ее. Сама тема называется -Потери авиатехники на Донбассе. ПРошу развести темы-Потери, и состав ПСУ по разным веткам


Тема о потерях постепенно развивалась и впоследствии стало полезным иметь под рукой список рабочих бортов ВСУ, тема то по сути одна. А рассеивать и делить темы на более мелкие считаю не уместным и вредным.




> С какой-то бухты барахты, тов. Gerald_Malcolm и топикстартер, начали стаскивать сюда фото живых бортов (явно натягивая на провокацию и определенные выводы о настрое данных посетителей).


Стаскивать фото откуда? Ознакомьтесь с содержанием и найдите хоть один упрёк в сторону Украины? Максимум "Крым - Россия" что не является политикой, а свершившимся фактом. Пока что за последние полтора года никому никаких провокаций не казалось. Учитывая что вы пишете "ПСУ", можно предположить что вы из Украины, так?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> С какой-то бухты барахты, тов. Gerald_Malcolm и топикстартер, начали стаскивать сюда фото живых бортов (явно натягивая на провокацию и определенные выводы о настрое данных посетителей).


Укажите какие сообщения вам кажутся провокационными (из моих) и почему-я их удалю.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=APKAH;130919]Тема о потерях постепенно развивалась и впоследствии стало полезным иметь под рукой список рабочих бортов ВСУ, тема то по сути одна. А рассеивать и делить темы на более мелкие считаю не уместным и вредным.


Дело прошлое, но был шанс увеличить список рабочих бортов... 
 ВЗГЛЯД / Западные истребители оказались Украине не по карману

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 01.07.2014● Инцидент Су-25УБ или Су-24МР?
> По официальным данным МО Украины, «был подбит зенитным огнём близ н.п. Снежное (ДНР), повреждённый борт вернулся на базу. Лётчики не пострадали.»


На украинских пабликах разместили фото поврежденного Су-25 №04.Наверное это о нем и говорилось в официальном сообщении МО Украины.

----------


## Djoker

> Бойцы 3 полку СпН на фоне сбитого Су-25 с б/н "03".









Российский МиГ-29 сбил украинский Су-25. 16 июля 2014 года. - Обитель цивилизатора

----------


## KURYER

"...Летчики штурмовой авиации, которые выполняли вылеты в том районе (Луганск) отмечали также по крайней мере один случай, когда Су-25 был сбит ракетой «воздух – воздух» с борта дежуривших «за ленточкой» российских МиГ-29...."
Дальнейший анализ можно прочитать - ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## L39aero

аХаХ Забористая у них трава там!!!

----------


## lindr

В февральском номере Лотниства вышла статья Владимира Трендафиловского По Су-25 на Добассе.

Автор привод свою версию списка рабочих машин 299 БРТа в 2014-15, допускаю что использовались в том числе и материалы этого форума.

Владимир, если Вы читаете эти пост, напишите мне в личное, можно обсудить список украинских Су-25.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Фото четвертого потерянного БПЛА Ту-143 "Рейс".



> Збитий український БПЛА неподалік Старобешево. Наслідки боїв з російською армією в серпні 14-го.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

05 перекрасили что-ли. Добавлена 24 марта 2016 года.
https://pp.vk.me/c629425/v629425180/...9kiotcEkeg.jpg

----------


## Андрей Иванович

А этот не опознать наверное. Данное фото с Краматорска и выложено в апреле 2015

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> А этот не опознать наверное. Данное фото с Краматорска и выложено в апреле 2015


Ну почему же?
Чернобаевка.Ми-24РХР №20.За спиной №34.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 05 перекрасили что-ли. Добавлена 24 марта 2016 года.
> https://pp.vk.me/c629425/v629425180/...9kiotcEkeg.jpg


Смотря откуда.В 11-й,например,с таким номером летал "африканец".

----------


## PRAIMP

Там часть серьзеная деза (и это хорошо)

----------


## PRAIMP

> Тема о потерях постепенно развивалась и впоследствии стало полезным иметь под рукой список рабочих бортов ВСУ, тема то по сути одна. А рассеивать и делить темы на более мелкие считаю не уместным и вредным.
> 
> 
> Стаскивать фото откуда? Ознакомьтесь с содержанием и найдите хоть один упрёк в сторону Украины? Максимум "Крым - Россия" что не является политикой, а свершившимся фактом. Пока что за последние полтора года никому никаких провокаций не казалось. Учитывая что вы пишете "ПСУ", можно предположить что вы из Украины, так?


А зачем вообще эта тема тут? Это не ВКС РФ (сайт то о ВКС РФ а не ВСУ) и "Потери авиатехники в Сирии (Афгане, Чечне, Осети...)" .
Или отдельно делайте тему на ВСУ, ВВС/КМП/ВМФ/АНГ США, ФРГ и т.д. Слишком выделяется это в строю форума "Матчасть" (опись железа и его возможностей). Не вяжется "Реестр Ка-50, Ка-52" и это

----------


## APKAH

> А зачем вообще эта тема тут? Это не ВКС РФ (сайт то о ВКС РФ а не ВСУ) и "Потери авиатехники в Сирии (Афгане, Чечне, Осети...)" .
> Или отдельно делайте тему на ВСУ, ВВС/КМП/ВМФ/АНГ США, ФРГ и т.д. Слишком выделяется это в строю форума "Матчасть" (опись железа и его возможностей). Не вяжется "Реестр Ка-50, Ка-52" и это


Ну как же не вяжется, самое место в матчасти, вы вот сами грамотно указали: "опись железа и возможностей" ВВСУ.

P.S. Обновил - поправил кое что по заводским номерам. По вертолётам ВВСУ я давно уже особо не слежу, так как там "чёрт ногу сломит" за всеми угнаться, да и времени жалко, а сидеть-гадать-вычислять придётся очень долго. Пока так как есть, будет время займёмся вертолётами  :Rolleyes:

----------


## OKA

Встретилось :

 

Spotters.Aero - Результат поиска

Ан-24 № 01 (87304706)  http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...se/#post109753

Посол США недавно на нём прилетал  в Мариуполь. 

Укроисточник : "Мариуполь стал символом единства украинского Донбасса": как посол США Пайетт посещал прифронтовой город

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

вроде все.

----------


## OKA

"С самолетом Су-25 украинских ВВС произошло ЧП во время выполнения плановых полетов в районе населенного пункта Староконстантиново. Об этом сообщает телеканал «112 Украина».

По данным местных СМИ, которые ссылаются на пресс-службу Генштаба ВСУ, штурмовик-бомбардировщик загорелся в воздухе, после чего его командиру пришлось катапультироваться.

«Летчик совершил катапультирование, состояние его здоровья удовлетворительное. Пожар ликвидирован», – уточнили в ВСУ. 

Причины ЧП сейчас устанавливает специальная комиссия."

Су-25 украинских ВВС загорелся в воздухе - Телеканал «Звезда»



Познавательно : 

 "Истребительная авиация Украины 2016 , часть 1 : Су-27

Для начала советую ознакомиться со статьей моего коллеги

Военно-Воздушные силы Украины - 2014, часть 2 - Су-27

Военно-Воздушные силы Украины - 2014, часть 2 - Су-27: militarizm

С момента написания данной статьи прошло 2 года и состав Су-27 потерпел изменения, многие машины прошли ремонт и "модернизацию", количество летных аппаратов увеличилось. Я не собираюсь писать много текста, будет мало конкретики , все это есть в статье милитаризма. Просто быстро пройдусь по актуальному составу на 2016 год. Говорю сразу, статья не отражает на 100% точной информации , все собирал в открытых источниках..."

 

http://migremont.zp.ua/modernizatsiya/6-su-27

Полностью с фото :

Истребительная авиация Украины 2016 , часть 1 : Су-27: nullpointerex

----------


## APKAH

> Познавательно:  "Истребительная авиация Украины 2016 , часть 1 : Су-27
> 
> Для начала советую ознакомиться со статьей моего коллеги
> 
> Военно-Воздушные силы Украины - 2014, часть 2 - Су-27: militarizm


Да уж, познавательнее и не придумаешь  :Rolleyes:  Не могу не обойти этот момент. Вначале militarizm полностью копирует мой пост с подготовленной справкой (01.04.2014) о состоянии парка Су-27 в ВВСУ от 05.04.2014 без предъявления источника (это была "часть 1", которая впоследствии стёрта), а после, уже во второй части описывает своими словами картинку и посты того же дня с той же ветки "Су-27 - история серий". Ну а теперь советуют ознакомится с этой статьей... :Redface: 

Позднее, блог militarizm начал самостоятельно исследовать состав и других типов ЛА ВВСУ (Ми-24, Су-25). Идея мне понравилась, но решил расширить рамки до всего состава ВВСУ - так родился второй пост данной ветки. В свою очередь чтобы не копировать даже идею источника, до недавнего времени пост так и начинался "Основываясь на идее militarizma решил вывести общую цифру по всем лётным ЛА ВВСУ..." В этом году изменил текст, так как ветка и пост ушли далеко вперёд и вышли из рамок "идеи". Да и была ли эта идея первоначальной...




> С момента написания данной статьи прошло 2 года и состав Су-27 потерпел изменения...Я не собираюсь писать много текста, будет мало конкретики...Просто быстро пройдусь по актуальному составу на 2016 год. Говорю сразу, статья не отражает на 100% точной информации, *все собирал в открытых источниках*..."


Наверное долго пришлось "собирать" со второго поста данной ветки  :Redface:

----------


## OKA

Заодно выяснили, "откуда уши растут")))  Про "загоревшийся" Су-25 подробностей не слыхать?

----------


## PECHKIN

Где Староконстантинов, а где Донбасс?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## APKAH

> Про "загоревшийся" Су-25 подробностей не слыхать?


14.07.2016 около 16:00 на аэродроме Староконстантинов потерпел аварию Су-25М1 №38 (25508110318) принадлежащий 299 БрТА (Кульбакино). В процессе взлёта на приличной скорости произошло складывание передней стойки шасси с последующим возгоранием. Лётчик успешно катапультировался. Говорят самолёт серьёзно пострадал от пожара. Фотографий не видел, но с большей долей вероятности борт уже неремонтопригоден.





> Где Староконстантинов, а где Донбасс?


Данная ветка за два года расширилась до ещё несколько значений, таких как "потери авиации ВВСУ" и "Боевой состав ВВСУ".

----------


## Андрей Иванович

На сайте "Лостармор" выложены такие фото борта

----------


## OKA

> Где Староконстантинов, а где Донбасс?


Известно где- в Караганде)) Если попытаться прочесть предыдущие посты данной ветки, можно обнаружить почему здесь обсуждается военная и околовоенная укроавиация, с периода госпереворота зимы 2014г., например.

http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...42/#post130919

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Говорят самолёт серьёзно пострадал от пожара. Фотографий не видел, но с большей долей вероятности борт уже неремонтопригоден..

----------


## PECHKIN

> Данная ветка за два года расширилась до ещё несколько значений, таких как "потери авиации ВВСУ" и "Боевой состав ВВСУ".


Ну так и переименуйте ее соответственно, это так сложно?




> Известно где- в Караганде)) Если попытаться...


А то ведь это сродни потерям авиатехники в Караганде, а потом сторожилы отошлют читать тему за два последних года и скажут - ну что же здесь не понятного?  :Biggrin: 
пы.сы.сорри за оффтоп

----------


## OKA

" Судьба украинских самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78   diana_mihailova 

На момент создания ВВС Украины в 409-ом авиационном полку самолетов-заправщиков 106-ой тяжелой бомбардировочной авиационной дивизии Дальней авиации ВВС СССР на аэродроме Узин находился 21 самолет типа Ил-78. Большая их часть после демонтажа заправочного оборудования, начиная с 1993 г. использовалась для грузовых коммерческих перевозок, тем более, что самолеты были в отличном состоянии, а максимальный взлетный вес составлял 210 т в отличие от Ил-76МД, у которых эта величина ограничивалась 190 т. После исчерпания технического ресурса самолеты были возвращены министерству обороны Украины и хранились на аэродромах Мелитополь, Запорожье, Николаев и Белая Церковь.

Первая потеря произошла 25 марта 1993 г., когда  кабина самолета с бортовым номером 76736 (зав. 0073476317/ сер. 58-10) была разрушена крылом рулящего мимо Ил-78 СССР-76653. Так как при этом была повреждена перегородка гермокабины, борт списали и впоследствии утилизировали. Оба участника происшествия предлагалось уже в 1995 г. реализовать Новосибирскому АПО в  обмен  на техническое обеспечение эксплуатации парка самолетов Су-24. Известно, что в Новосибирск по этому соглашению были переданы только пять самолетов Ан-12, а Илы так и не покинули родных стоянок и были в итоге реализованы при выполнении алжирского контракта. Один как полноценный самолет, другой как донор.

Успешная реализация началась в 1999 г. после подписания контракта на поставку шести самолетов Ил-78 в конфигурации с двумя (вместо трех) унифицированными подвесными агрегатами заправки УПАЗ-1 для ВВС Алжира на общую сумму свыше 20 млн. долл. В последующем «Укрспецэкспорт» осуществлял поставку запчастей и выполнение регламентных и ремонтных работ на базе заказчика при помощи украинских специалистов.

В конце 2001 г. после демилитаризации и доработки согласно требованиям ИКАО в Анголу уже в качестве гражданского воздушного судна Ил-76ТД был продан Ил-78 бортовой номер 76721. Формально самолет принадлежит Министерству Обороны Анголы, но обычно выполняет президентские рейсы по перевозке транспорта и  сопровождающих лиц в ходе официальных визитов.

Еще один контракт на приобретение двух самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78 был заключен в июле 2005 г. с компанией «North American Tactical Aviation», созданной отставными летчиками морской авиации США, пытавшейся выйти на рынок контрактных заправочных услуг для авиации ВМС США, в частности, в интересах частной компании «Tactical Air Defense Services». В дальнейшем борт номер N78GF, прибывший в конце мая 2006 г. в аэропорт Шерман/Дэнисон-Грейсон (штат Техас), был перепродан другой американской компании «Air Support Systems», которая, в свою очередь, сдала его в аренду фирме «Tactical Air Defense Services», продолжавшей предлагать использование двух Ил-78 и двух Ил-76МД, якобы находившихся в собственности.

Летную и  наземную эксплуатацию самолета в течение нескольких лет после продажи осуществляли специалисты ГП «Николаевский авиаремонтный завод «НАРП» до тех  пор, пока в июле 2009 г. пять украинцев не были задержаны в связи с нарушением иммиграционного законодательства США после посадки Ил-78 на дозаправку в Международном аэропорту Сойера в Техасе.

Сообщалось, что в июле 2009 г. «Tactical Air Defense Services» получила первый контракт на использование этого Ил-78 по назначению от некоего ближневосточного заказчика, однако к реальной эксплуатации Ил-78 из-за затянувшейся американской сертификации самолета, а также борьбы внутри менеджмента за контроль над фирмой так и не приступила.

В связи с неудачным бизнес-стартом второй самолет Ил-78 (N78RX) также не использовался по первоначальному назначению и был продан в начале 2010 г. «Air Support Systems» частному лицу в г. Сент-Луис (штат Миссури) и ныне зарегистрирован на компанию «Il78-2 LLC». Сертификат FAA на оба самолета истек уже в 2013 г., но никаких сведений об их эксплуатации больше не поступало. При этом самолет так и не покинул территорию Украины.

Существует также неподтвержденная официально версия о том, что истинной причиной заключения этого невыгодного, на первый взгляд, контракта послужило желание Китая приобрести на Украине около десятка Ил-78, что затрагивало интересы национальной безопасности США. После соответствующего воздействия на администрацию президента Виктора Ющенко сделку «переиграли», причем разница в  финансовых результатах оказалась для Украины несоизмеримой. Так, представители «Рособоронэкпорта» обсуждали с Китаем цену в 25-30 млн. долл. за один заправщик, а цена, зафиксированная украинской таможней за первый проданный американцам самолет, составила всего лишь 600 тыс. долл.

Более успешным оказался другой контракт, подписанный государственной компанией «Укрспецэкспорт» в конце 2006 г., который предусматривал поставку партии из четырех самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78 (и пока не использованный опцион на пятый самолет) для ВВС Пакистана на общую сумму более 25 млн. долл.

Выступившая в качестве посредника от покупателя компания «A.T.E. International Ltd.» (f.k.a. RWR International Commodities), имеющая британский юридический адрес в Лондоне, находится в Перечне иностранных юридических и физических лиц, подлежащих особому контролю со стороны Министерства по контролю за иностранными активами (Office of Foreign Assets Control) Великобритании.

Еще до завершения пакистанского контракта переговоры с представителями КНР о покупке самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78 были возобновлены, что косвенно подтверждает версию об американском противодействии в 2005 г. В результате 9 декабря 2011 г. был заключен контракт № USE-16.2-122-K/KE-11 общей суммой 44,787 млн. долл. на приобретение трех самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78 (после проведения их капитально-восстановительного ремонта) и соответствующего авиационного имущества для Китайской Народной Республики.

Украинские СМИ в связи с этим сообщали, что контракт был заключен украинской стороной по заведомо заниженной цене, и что рентабельность контракта достигается только при стоимости 52,5 млн. долл., а в результате работы по Ил-78 для Китая на ГП «Николаевский авиаремонтный завод «НАРП» являются убыточными для завода. Это подтверждается и фактом списания с учета в/ч А3840 в декабре 2011 г. трех самолетов Ил-78 первичной стоимостью 66,967 млн. грн. (около 8,35 млн долл.). При этом согласно договору комиссии об отчуждении и реализации военного имущества № 270/4/68-11вр/Д29-2.1.1/178 от 25.05.2011 г., они были переданы дочернему предприятию ГК «Укрспецэкспорт» уже 30 ноября 2011 г., а в качестве владельца этих самолетов в процессе хранения и перегона на завод, начиная с мая 2012 г., выступало уже ООО «Научно-производственная фирма «АрсАвіа» (г. Киев).

Китайские экипажи в середине мая 2013 г. изучали в николаевском центре самолет Ил-78 и проходили обучение на тренажере, а 25 марта 2014 г. на аэродроме Кульбакино (г. Николаев, Украина) состоялся первый полет самолета-заправщика Ил-78 зав. номер 0073478359, подготовленного к поставке.

Экспорт самолетов Ил-78 из Украины.



Третий и последний украинский Ил-78 (зав. номер 0083479400) для КНР с гражданской регистрацией UR-CML авиакомпании «Зет авиа» в июне 2016 г. перелетел из Кульбакино (Николаев) в Ухань (КНР).

Оба находящихся в настоящее время на аэр. Запорожье самолета Ил-78 ГП «Украинской авиационно-транспортной компании» согласно приказа № 559 от 13 августа 2008 г. Государственной авиационной администрации исключены из государственного реестра гражданских воздушных судов Украины в связи с тем, что на них в течение двадцати четырех месяцев не выдавались сертификаты летной годности или разрешения на выполнение полетов. Еще один Ил-78 УАТК потерпел катастрофу 17 марта 1998 г. недалеко от г. Асмара (Эритрея) при выполнении коммерческого рейса, а сама компания уже несколько лет является банкротом.

По-видимому, два самолета утилизированы: упомянутый выше 76736 (зав. 0073476317/ сер. 58-10) после повреждения на земле 25 марта 1993 г. гермокабины, а другой, вероятно зав. номер 0063465958/сер. номер 49-10, который эксплуатировался авиакомпанией «БСЛ», использован в качестве донора при проведении работ на Николаевском АРЗ по пакистанскому и китайскому контрактам, а также Ил-76 прочих заказчиков. Впрочем, действительная судьба последнего все еще подлежит уточнению.

Учитывая все перечисленное, парк заправщиков Ил-78 в Украине исчерпан практически полностью. Китайские поставки будут, по-видимому, завершающими в экспорте этого типа из Украины, хотя некоторые специалисты не исключают возможную попытку «реанимации» двух самолетов УАТК. Это возможно только после восстановления документации и решения юридических и финансовых проблем компании, хотя более вероятна перспектива их так называемого «технического каннибализма» для поддержания уже проданных летательных аппаратов запчастями и готовыми изделиями."

Судьба украинских самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78: diana_mihailova

Наводка : bmpd

----------


## Rutunda

А какое это отношение к ДОнбассу имеет? Типа Кучма с Ахметовым донбасским развалили укр  армию (попили 160е, получил деньги от США, титан на свой ворованый завод на переплавку а блоки, ракеты Х-55  и т.д. забашлял в Китай (а Курченко как паровоза подставил и прибил в суде в Киеве))? Просто не ясно при чем тут эта статья к самолетам не воевашим там, к чему лепить на первой страницы к 30 исправным МиГам что их было аж 240... Вы блин определитесь- пишите Вы о боях и потерях или аналитику о ВКС Украины.  А то читать 42 страницу то полива, то сказок о севшем у них Су-25, то о том как укр. российские дроны валили и облива грязи *(типа у них было 240 мигов а живы только 30...), тошно. 42 страницы помоя за 2 год-это много.

----------


## Rutunda

Воззможно- зайдя в скрипты. Только лень видимо-пусть потолще будет. Пока дойдут до конца- начало забудут.

----------


## OKA

> ...  А то читать 42 страницу то полива, то сказок о севшем у них Су-25, то о том как укр. российские дроны валили и облива грязи *(типа у них было 240 мигов а живы только 30...), тошно. 42 страницы помоя за 2 год-это много.


 :Biggrin:   Два года терпел, крепился, не писал- и тут прорвало Штирлица))



Разъяснял "APKAH"  уже непонятливым персонажам :




> ..Данная ветка за два года расширилась до ещё несколько значений, таких как "потери авиации ВВСУ" и "Боевой состав ВВСУ".


http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...43/#post137631


Крутой диск с фотками МиГ-29 поди нарасхват пошёл?

----------


## Avia M

> Два года терпел, крепился, не писал- и тут прорвало Штирлица))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...43/#post137631


ОКА, зачем так жёстко? Товарищ же сообщил, что тошно после вчерашнего... :Smile:

----------


## APKAH

Ввиду настоятельных просьб и вопросов товарищей из Украины, после обращения и уточнения к администратору форума, ветка переименована в *Потери и боевой состав ВВС Украины*! Надеюсь это разрешит в будущем противоречия и ненужные вопросы.

----------


## lindr

Ну раз ветку переименовали, выскажу мнение относительно распила Ту-95МС и 160.

Это решение, которое в эмоциональном плане вызвало отторжение как в России, так и на Украине, было на самом деле вполне прагматичным.

Единственным видом боеприпасов, что могли применять эти машины была ЯДЕРНЫЕ КР семейства Х-55, неядерная 555 появилась позже уже после распада. Как результат у Украины были на вооружении несколько десятков дорогих в обслуживании машин, не имеющих никакой боевой ценности.
Чтобы изменить ситуацию нужна была глубокая модернизация или как вариант закупки Х-555 в РФ. Как Вы прекрасно понимаете это было нереально.

Оставалось либо продать самолеты, либо порезать. Если бы руководство  РФ имело дальновидный подход, то вполне могло купить все машины, даже нелетные, хотя бы на з\ч но сделка не состоялась по ряду причин. Собственно после этого других вариантов у украинского руководства не было, ну не ждать же еще лет 5-7 когда у нас в России возобладает государственный подход и появятся деньги...




> ракеты Х-55 и т.д. забашлял в Китай


Нет, в Россию почти все -) Два ж/д состава говорят было  :Cool: . По комплектам документации легко посчитать количество..

1||Номер декларации|09202/10050/0000332|
2||Дата пересечения границы|15.05.2000|
3||Тип декларации|импорт|
5||Наименование отправителя|ГОСКОМ.ПО ЭКСП.И ИМП.ПРОД-ИИ И УСЛУГ ВОЕНН.НАЗН."УКРСПЕЦЭКСПОРТ"  |
6||Адрес отправителя|УКРАИНА|
....
10||Адрес получателя|413101 САРАТОВСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ Г.ЭНГЕЛЬС-1 В/Ч 06987|
....
29||Наименование товара|ТЕХНИЧЕСКАЯ ДОКУМЕНТАЦИЯ НА ИЗДЕЛИЕ Х-55МС /535 КОМПЕКТОВ/|
36||Статистическая стоимость ($)|0|

1||Номер декларации|09202/12040/0000271|
2||Дата пересечения границы|21.04.2000|
...
29||Наименование товара|ТЕХНИЧЕСКАЯ ДОКУМЕНТАЦИЯ К ИЗДЕЛИЯМ Х-55МС-40 КОМПЛЕКТОВ|

----------


## APKAH

> Оставалось либо продать самолеты, либо порезать. Если бы руководство РФ имело дальновидный подход, то вполне могло купить все машины, даже нелетные, хотя бы на з\ч но сделка не состоялась по ряду причин. Собственно после этого других вариантов у украинского руководства не было, ну не ждать же еще лет 5-7 когда у нас в России возобладает государственный подход и появятся деньги...


Не правда, дело было не в дальновидности подхода руководства РФ, а в преданности интересам заокеанских хозяев тогдашнего руководства Украины. Последняя цена от России была по 25 миллионов долларов за Ту-160 (при тогдашних то ценах!)...С такими заокеанскими "друзьями" слепая Украина имеет постоянные "перемоги" и по сей день...




> Судьбу оставшиеся а Прилуках Ту-160 неоднократно пытались решить на переговорах различного уровня. После распада страны Россия практически сразу предложила Украине приобрести на определенных условиях бомбардировщики Ту-160 и Ту-95МС. В марте 1993 года В.Захарченко, занимавший пост советника военного атташе Украины в России, заявил: "Перед вооруженными силами Украины не стоят задачи, для выполнения которых требуются такие самолеты". Это мнение подтвердил и командовавший в то время ВВС Украины генерал В.Антонец, заявив 15 февраля 1995 года в своем выступлении перед журналистами в Прилуках, что "...критическое положение в экономике страны делает невозможным поддерживать в надлежащем состоянии Ту-160, поэтому Украина заинтересована в продаже бомбардировщиков России".
> 
> С 1993 года этот вопрос поднимался более 20 раз, но все упиралось в размеры компенсации. Украинская сторона оценила каждый из имевшихся самолетов в 75 миллионов долларов. Москва неоднократно пыталась сбить цену, но Киев стоял на своем. Не нашло поддержки и российское предложение об обмене "тушек" на тактические самолеты и запчасти к ним. Украинские бомбардировщики, на полноценное обслуживание каждого из которых требовалось более одного миллиона долларов в год, тем временем приходили в негодность. Одновременно усиливалось давление госдепартамента США, требовавшего от Украины соблюдения договора СНВ-2, согласно которому СССР должен был избавиться от стратегических бомбардировщиков до 4 декабря 2001 года.
> 
> В 1998 году началась ликвидация украинских Ту-160, так беспокоивших военных США. Для этого в рамках программы Нанна-Лугара (программа коллективного уменьшения угрозы) американцы выделили восемь миллионов долларов. 16 ноября 1998 года в присутствии американских сенаторов Ричарда Лугара и Карла Левина торжественно препарировали первый украинский Ту-160 с бортовым номером "24", выпущенный в 1989 году и имевший 466 часов налета. Оборудование для разделки самолетов поставила американская компания Raytheon.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В 18 ОВЗ 09.08.2016 неприятность приключилась.

----------


## APKAH

> В 18 ОВЗ 09.08.2016 неприятность приключилась.


Сел на вынужденную, видимых разрушений не наблюдается...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Полностью заметка звучит так:



> AFP: вертолет миссии ООН разбился в Демократической Республике Конго
> 
> Происшествия  9 августа, 23:02 UTC+3 
> Вертолет украинского производства, направлявшийся на выполнение операции, разбился при взлете, в результате ЧП никто не пострадал
> ТУНИС, 9 августа. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Меркулов/. Вертолет Миссии ООН по стабилизации в Демократической Республике Конго (МООНСДРК) разбился во вторник в одном из регионов страны. Как заявил на брифинге в Киншасе заместитель специального представителя генерального секретаря ООН в ДРК Мамаду Диалло, никто не пострадал в результате ЧП.
> "Инцидент произошел сегодня утром в аэропорту Мавиви в городе Бени (провинция Северное Киву), - привело Agence France-Presse (AFP) его слова. - Вертолет украинского производства, направлявшийся на выполнение операции, разбился при взлете. В результате инцидента обошлось без жертв и пострадавших".
> По факту происшествия начато расследование. Следствие устанавливает причины аварии.



Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Происшествия - AFP: вертолет миссии ООН разбился в Демократической Республике Конго

----------


## lindr

> Не правда, дело было не в дальновидности подхода руководства РФ, а в преданности интересам заокеанских хозяев тогдашнего руководства Украины. Последняя цена от России была по 25 миллионов долларов за Ту-160 (при тогдашних то ценах!)...С такими заокеанскими "друзьями"...


Переговоры шли с 1994 года. Тогда же из РФ прибыла первая комиссия для оценки состояния машин. И не забудьте что заокеанские партнеры позволили нам забрать десяток стратегов и ...минуточку 600! крылатых ракет...

А в 2000-2007 Украина заработала немалые деньги на продажу РФ оборудования с порезанных машин.

----------


## APKAH

> Вертолет украинского производства


 :Redface: 




> И не забудьте что заокеанские партнеры позволили нам забрать десяток стратегов и ...минуточку 600! крылатых ракет...


ЕМНИП в 1999 году впервые случилась обычная для нашего времени ситуация - Украине надо было платить за газ, но оказалось что денег нет, но есть "кризис неплатежей"...Поэтому пришлось "сорваться с поводка", а уж после подписания документов с россиянами, западным партнёрам оставалось лишь "выражать озабоченность"...

Россия на этом сыграла и в ходе подковёрных игр за газ, 08.09.1999 в Ялте был подписано межправительственное соглашение о передаче 8 Ту-160, 3 Ту-95МС, их аэродромного оборудования и 575 Х-55 в счёт погашения долгов за 285 млн $.
21.10.1999 в Прилуки прибыла группа специалистов ВВС РФ, которая подготовила и отправила с 06.10.1999 по 21.02.2000 тяжёлые бомбардировщики в Россию. Все Ту-160 были укомплектованы необходимым оборудованием и документацией. На них добросовестно выполнялись работы по хранению — видно было, что работы выполнялись «на совесть». Первые из Ту-160 уходили практически без проблем: техническое состояние позволяло. А вот последующие перегоняли следующим образом: Ту-160 летел в Россию вместе с Ан-12. Там с него снималась часть оборудования, грузилась в транспортник и везлась обратно в Украину. Там его устанавливали на очередной «стратег» и цикл повторялся снова. Позднее РФ выразила желание приобрести ещё три Ту-160, но безрезультатно... 




> Очевидцы вспоминают, что первоначально утилизация шла не очень активно. Однако в один из дней был организован показ Ту-160 американской делегации. На вопрос, сколько нужно времени, чтобы самолёт поднять в воздух, один из представлявших самолёт командиров кораблей ответил: 2-3 часа. Иностранная делегация испытала легкий шок: ведь самолёты стояли уже почти 8 лет! И после этого процесс утилизации резко ускорился: она продолжалась и днём, и ночью…2 февраля 2001 года последний Ту-160 был уничтожен...По требованию США на авиабазе Прилуки были также уничтожены земляные капониры, бомбоубежища, два склада горюче-смазочных материалов и другие объекты...

----------


## lindr

> Ту-160, 3 Ту-95МС, их аэродромного оборудования и 575 Х-55 в счёт погашения долгов за 285 млн $.
> 21.10.1999 в Прилуки прибыла группа специалистов ВВС РФ, которая подготовила и отправила с 06.10.1999 по 21.02.2000 тяжёлые бомбардировщики в Россию. Все Ту-160 были укомплектованы необходимым оборудованием и документацией. На них добросовестно выполнялись работы по хранению — видно было, что работы выполнялись «на совесть». Первые из Ту-160 уходили практически без проблем: техническое состояние позволяло. А вот последующие перегоняли следующим образом: Ту-160 летел в Россию вместе с Ан-12. Там с него снималась часть оборудования, грузилась в транспортник и везлась обратно в Украину. Там его устанавливали на очередной «стратег» и цикл повторялся снова.]


А что мешало купить одни только Ту-160 на всю сумму? Зачем брать МС, коих и так полно. Не хотели заморачиваться в бортами, которым нужен был ремонт. На забываем что на украинских АРЗ зависло еще 5 МС из Чагана, не менее чем три из них Украина признала собственостью РФ, нужно было просто оплатить ремонт, понятное дело иначе они были не траспортабельны. И было соглащение еще ЕМНИП 1996 года о возврате друг другу з.ч с самолетов, что застряли на АРЗ обеих стран и были порезаны ввиду отказа от ремонта.

----------


## APKAH

> А что мешало купить одни только Ту-160 на всю сумму?


Риторический вопрос...




> Зачем брать МС, коих и так полно


Всего выпущено 31 Ту-95МС-6 и 57 Ту-95МС-16. На начало 1992 года 23 борта осталось на Украине и неизвестное кол-во в Казахстане...18 казахских машин в 1992 г. совершили перегон в РФ и позднее по соглашению были обменяны на Миг-29 и Су-27.

----------


## sparrow

> Ну раз ветку переименовали, выскажу мнение относительно распила Ту-95МС и 160.
> 
> Это решение, которое в эмоциональном плане вызвало отторжение как в России, так и на Украине, было на самом деле вполне прагматичным.
> 
> Единственным видом боеприпасов, что могли применять эти машины была ЯДЕРНЫЕ КР семейства Х-55, неядерная 555 появилась позже уже после распада. Как результат у Украины были на вооружении несколько десятков дорогих в обслуживании машин, не имеющих никакой боевой ценности.
> Чтобы изменить ситуацию нужна была глубокая модернизация или как вариант закупки Х-555 в РФ. Как Вы прекрасно понимаете это было нереально.


Обе машины создавались для полетов в Америку, чем Украина, как и все европейские страны заниматься не собиралась, для территории страны даже Ту-22м оказались излишними, обратите внимание, что ни у одной европейской страны нет дальней авиации, и уж тем более межконтинентальной, поэтому отсутствие неядерных боеприпасов не причина.

----------


## sparrow

> Последняя цена от России была по 25 миллионов долларов за Ту-160 (при тогдашних то ценах!


Довольно странно считать адекватной ценой для Ту-160 25 миллионов, это цена МиГ-29 и ему подобных. Сделка была полностью в интересах России, т.к. возобновить производство не реально, а в Америку лететь таки хочется.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Довольно странно считать адекватной ценой для Ту-160 25 миллионов, это цена МиГ-29 и ему подобных. Сделка была полностью в интересах России, т.к. возобновить производство не реально, а в Америку лететь таки хочется.


Сделка таки была в обоюдных интересах, т.к. тут Украина получала все-таки хороший навар на том, что ей вообще не нужно, что невозможно продать кому-то, кроме России, и на содержание чего нужно хорошо ежегодно тратиться (при полупустой казне).
Представьте, что вам от хорошо забытой канадской бабушки вдруг достался в наследство б/у Ламборджини за полляма зеленью. Круто? Несомненно! Только Вам с него нужно заплатить 30% налога и ежегодно на его сервис, страховку и пр. тратить несколько десятков тысяч долларов. А вы живете в селе, у вас нет водительских прав и у вас зарплата 1 тыс.$ в месяц. При этом надо понимать, что "такие машины хозяева не продают, они от них избавляются" (С). Будет в этих условиях предложение соседа купить у вас этот Ламборджини за 200 тысяч $ сделкой исключительно в интересах соседа, которому очень хочется рисануться на крутой тачке перед братками и новой тёлкой?

----------


## APKAH

> Довольно странно считать адекватной ценой для Ту-160 25 миллионов, это цена МиГ-29 и ему подобных. Сделка была полностью в интересах России, т.к. возобновить производство не реально, а в Америку лететь таки хочется.


25 млн $ для ельцинской России 1995 года - сумма сумасшедшая! Я вообще удивляюсь как такую огромную сумму предлагали, ведь у Украины по сути и выхода не было, или продавать России (только за продажу имеющихся Ту-160 выручили бы 725 млн долларов) или утилизация за американские деньги (8 млн $ за уничтожение всех самолётов)...в итоге как обычно Украина под одобрительные возгласы заокеанских партнёров осталась и без дальней авиации и без денег. Тенденция "отморожу уши назло бабушке" происходит и сегодня, но как обычно в этом опять виновата Россия...

----------


## sparrow

> 25 млн $ для ельцинской России 1995 года - сумма сумасшедшая!


Для ельцинской России 1995 года сумма вполне нормальная, в 1995 году Вьетнаму были поставлены Су-27СК как раз по цене 25 млн, вот только деньги шли в "семью" и на армию уже "не хватало".

----------


## sparrow

> Украина под одобрительные возгласы заокеанских партнёров осталась и без дальней авиации и без денег.


Еще раз повторюсь, Украине дальняя авиация не была нужна и сейчас не нужна, т.к. другая доктрина.

----------


## sparrow

> Сделка таки была в обоюдных интересах


Согласен с этим.

----------


## APKAH

> Для ельцинской России 1995 года сумма вполне нормальная, в 1995 году Вьетнаму были поставлены Су-27СК как раз по цене 25 млн, вот только деньги шли в "семью" и на армию уже "не хватало".


Ну вы сравнили...новые истребители которые ещё изготовить надо для иностранного заказчика и цена за ненужные для Украины неисправные б/у Ту-160 (выпущенные в 1987-1991 годах) находящиеся 8 лет на хранении для союзного государства, причём которых больше никто ни купит. По поводу "карман семьи" и др. могу сказать одно, что по факту, после выполнения вьетнамского контракта, данный завод-изготовитель (КнААПО) в следующем 1996 г. передал партию из 8 новых Су-27П для 22 иап ВВС РФ - так что "не хватило для армии" это явно не про указанный вами контракт.




> Еще раз повторюсь, Украине дальняя авиация не была нужна и сейчас не нужна, т.к. другая доктрина.


А разве кто-то хотя-бы намекает что ДА Украине была нужна? Просто могли бы отдать "ненужную ДА" россиянам (вместе с Ту-95МС) более чем за миллиард долларов, а на эти деньги в 1999 году к примеру законтрактовать новейшие 64 Су-30МК (4 эскадрильи) в полной комплектации по внутриСНГшным ценам. А получили ноль и соответствующую репутацию.

----------


## lindr

> Всего выпущено 31 Ту-95МС-6 и 57 Ту-95МС-16.


У меня в реестре сейчас заводские номера 99 машин...




> На начало 1992 года 23 борта осталось на Украине


23 борта в 1006 полку, еще 5, по другим данным 6 на АРЗ.




> 18 казахских машин в 1992 г. совершили перегон в РФ .


По моим данным перегнали  35 машин в 1992-94.




> обменяны на Миг-29 и Су-27


На Су-27, МиГ-31Б, Су-25.

----------


## APKAH

> У меня в реестре сейчас заводские номера 99 машин...


Получается там не только МС, но и другие модификации...так как пока общеизвестно что на обеих заводах в Таганроге и Самаре в 1982-1991 годах выпущено 88 серийных Ту-95МС. Не исключаю что возможно и больше - как пример недавно появилась уникальная информация об исторической ошибке в количестве выпущенных Ми-6 в Филях (завод №23).




> 23 борта в 1006 полку, еще 5, по другим данным 6 на АРЗ.





> По моим данным перегнали 35 машин в 1992-94.


Давайте уточним и расставим точки над "i" в истории Ту-95МС:

По Украине - в Узине (1006 тбап) остались 21 Ту-95МС-16, 1 Ту-95М, 1 Ту-95К, ещё 5 Ту-95МС находилось Белоцерковском 148 АРЗ. 3 Ту-95МС передали России, 23 были уничтожены в 1999-2002 годах, для музеев сохранили один Ту-95М (Узин) и один Ту-95МС (Полтава).

По Казахстану - в Семипалатинске на а/д Чаган (1223 тбап и 1226 тбап) остались 27 Ту-95МС-6 и 13 Ту-95МС-16. По одним данным в феврале-марте 1992 года обманным манёвром 18 Ту-95МС перегнали на дальневосточный а/д Украинка (?). Остальные Ту-95МС перебазировались на территорию РФ позднее уже после межправительственного соглашения.
По другим данным все 33 борта перебазировались в РФ уже после межправительственного соглашения. В итоге к февралю 1994 г. 13 Ту-95МС-16 и 20 Ту-95МС-6 оказались в РФ, взамен Казахстан до 2002 г. получил 21 МиГ-29, 24 Су-27 и 14 Су-25. Ещё семь Ту-95 с выработанным ресурсом в 1995 году были утилизированы на а/д Чаган.

Приводится вот такая статья о "хитром" перегоне Ту-95МС в Россию в начале 1992 года: _насколько это соответствует действительности судить вам_



> "Поскольку боевую подготовку в полках дальней авиации, базирующихся на территории суверенного Казахстана, еще никто не отменял, то каждый день необходимо поднимать в воздух пару Ту-95. С а/д Украинка Амурской области и с а/д Чаган поднимались пары Ту-95МС и Ту-95К и направлять навстречу друг другу. В воздухе экипажи меняются позывными, далее семипалатинские Ту-95МС садятся на Украинке, а старенькие Ту-95К с Украинки - на аэродроме Чаган. Подмену могли увидеть только посвященные люди.
> 
> Лётчики этот план осуществили. Правда, не обошлось без драматических сюжетов, которые происходили при дележе армии. О них можно прочитать в книге. Но для истории важен итог: 18 Ту-95МС в феврале-начале марта 1992 г. оказались в России. А старенькие бомбардировщики, доставшиеся независимому Казахстану, вскоре, как отмечается в книге, были пущены под нож и стали просто металлоломом.
> 
> Руководитель этой операции полковник Валерий Артамохин в 1998 г. был уволен в запас по выслуге лет и возрасту. Но в 2005 г. на торжествах по случаю 90-летия ДА в праздничном докладе командующего он услышал благодарность - "тем, кто сберег самолеты для России".

----------


## Homo sapiens



----------


## lindr

> Получается там не только МС, но и другие модификации...так как пока общеизвестно что на обеих заводах в Таганроге и Самаре в 1982-1991 годах выпущено 88 серийных Ту-95МС.


На самом деле 88 машин поступило в строевые полки ВВС до распада СССР, не учтены машины постройки после 1991, борта КБ и борта в Жуковском.

По штату в ВВС должно был иметь 90 машин, 40 в Чагане, 25 в Моздоке, 25 в Ужине.

Однако по заводским получается 28 в Моздоке, 25 в Узине (из них похоже 2 ранее были в Чагане судя по зав номерам), Из Чагана вывели 33,  из них 30 в Украинку, 3 в Рязань,один из Украины вернулся (тоже чаганский судя по зав номеру), еще пять в Жуковском, один в Монино и пять или шесть порезаны в Чагане.

Итого 104-105.

Сейчас неизвестны лишь заводские номера четырех-пяти порезанных в Чагане, знаю только 640342*200215 из 1023 полка.

----------


## sparrow

> Ну вы сравнили...новые истребители ... неисправные б/у Ту-160 (выпущенные в 1987-1991 годах)


В этом месте даже не смешно, Ту-160 четырех-семилетние, машины только прошедшие войсковую эксплуатацию, находящиеся "в самом соку" эксплуатировавшиеся наиболее опытными экипажами элитной части ДА еще не потерявшей в те годы традиций отношения к матчасти, до 1997 года участвующие в парадах и ушедшие на новое место базирования своим ходом.

----------


## sparrow

> в 1999 году к примеру законтрактовать новейшие 64 Су-30МК (4 эскадрильи) в полной комплектации по внутриСНГшным ценам. А получили ноль и соответствующую репутацию.


После развала Союза Украина получила самые мощные ВВС Европы (не считая России), "новейшие" Су-30МК были актуальны только странам третьего мира, даже в России их не было, только в последние годы Су-30СМ стали что-то представлять из себя.

----------


## APKAH

> На самом деле 88 машин поступило в строевые полки ВВС до распада СССР, не учтены машины постройки после 1991, борта КБ и борта в Жуковском. 
> Итого 104-105.


Странно как то всё это, надо бы эти исторические несостыковки Ту-95МС в будущем поднять и выяснить. Возможно в Таганроге выпустили больше чем известно...Помимо серийных были же ещё и прототипы, известно как минимум 5...




> В этом месте даже не смешно, Ту-160 четырех-семилетние, машины только прошедшие войсковую эксплуатацию, находящиеся "в самом соку" эксплуатировавшиеся наиболее опытными экипажами элитной части ДА еще не потерявшей в те годы традиций отношения к матчасти, до 1997 года участвующие в парадах и ушедшие на новое место базирования своим ходом.


Ага, вовсе не смешно...вы вкурсе что на момент передачи самому молодому украинскому Ту-160 было восемь лет? За всю незалежность в 90-е годы эпизодически поднималось всего несколько бортов: №10, №12 и №15 и то, исключительно для показов...

О какой "только прошедшие войсковую эксплуатацию" вы говорите? "Наиболее опытными экипажами элитной части ДА" - а вы в курсе что после обретения незалежности в 1992 году, 70% этого самого элитного состава 184-го полка отказались присягать Украине и уехали в Россию?

О каких традициях вы говорите?! Я сейчас не помню точно (когда-то читал об этом) сколько на Украине в 90-е годы было штатных экипажей Ту-160...хорошо если два полнокомплектных экипажа набралось бы к середине 90-х годов...

_"В самом соку": так что группа специалистов ДА ВВС РФ целых четыре(!) месяца (21.10.1999 - 21.02.2000) подготовливала восемь бортов к перелёту, перевозя необходимое оборудование с одной машины на другую..._
 




> После развала Союза Украина получила самые мощные ВВС Европы (не считая России), "новейшие" Су-30МК были актуальны только странам третьего мира, даже в России их не было, только в последние годы Су-30СМ стали что-то представлять из себя.


Это же как я посмел сравнивать устаревшие Су-30МК с самыми мощными европейскими ВВСУ  :Redface:

----------


## lindr

> Странно как то всё это, надо бы эти исторические несостыковки Ту-95МС в будущем поднять и выяснить. Возможно в Таганроге выпустили больше чем известно...Помимо серийных были же ещё и прототипы, известно как минимум 5...


Никаких нестыковок нет, есть непонимание авторами специфики документов. Ксати я недописал 104-105 это как раз с прототипами. Серийных не более 100.

В Чагане всего служили 42, 2 ушли в 1006 (640342**00909, 100021*421744), в замен с завода получены два новых.

Бывших Чаганских в РФ 34, 30 - Украинка, 3+1 - Дягилево, (борт 23 Тамбов ВАИ) из них 33 из Казахстана, 1 с Украины АРЗ.

Порезали 00215, 32644, не ясна судьба 32477, но он в РФ с 1993, один порезан в РФ недавно, 00843 - судьба не ясна, один ушел в Энгельс.

----------


## Rutunda

> Два года терпел, крепился, не писал- и тут прорвало Штирлица))
> 
> Вложение 73459
> 
> Разъяснял "APKAH"  уже непонятливым персонажам :
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...43/#post137631
> ...


Какой диск? ТО был опрос просто, Вы реально верите, что я буду продавать гос.тайну:)))) Я ж не муделист, в реале там не диск- там все серийные номера по 29м к которых добрался (включая новые с № на 7Х) и фотоотсьемы ,и конечно недостежимые для некоторых с этого форма- Су-25 (о которых Аркан-Герольд Малькольм фото лепит в теме по Су-25 на милитаризме).  С чего мне выгаживать гос.тайну в сеть? Я что - торгаш по форумам  тырящий номера да фотки по сетям и не известно зачем лепящий из этого пародийные списки, аки мусорник милитаризм.ипб.су или в ливджорнале тоже? Ладно в соседних ветках-там и техн отличия и т.д., и книги пишут, а те позорные сайты и темы для чего? Еще больше столкнуть Рус и Укр?  Толку толочь тут что в Украине было 240 Мигов, и что с этого? А в РФ были 60К Як-3,9 и что с того?  Балуются коллекционеры-скописты или же диванные недо-милитаристы? Видимо так. Меня те с милитаризма смешат- тырят чьи-то фотки и видео, лепят их, что слепливают, тырят фотки помоек консерваций... Смех

----------


## lindr

> ,и конечно недостежимые для некоторых с этого форма- Су-25


У меня есть список Укранских Су-25 и Су-24, Су-24 если что -))

Су-24М 7 бап
1 0315301 16.06.81 20
..
33 1041613 04.06.87 38

Су-24М 947 бап Дубно вч 15558
...
 37 1041649 08.12.87 

 Су-24М А4562 Канатово  Украина
...
 36 0915340 18.12.86 33к

 Су-24 806 бап вч 53904 Луцк
..
 43 1715331 --.1-.78 07 НАРП с 03.08.95

Су-24 69 бап вч 21347 Черляны
...
 46 1615337 15.06.78 48 НАРП с 08.08.95


Су-25: Всего на 01.01.2003 - 72 из них
 33 в 299 омшап(Саки)
 20 АвБ 5АвК
 30 в 452 ошап (Чертков)13 АвБ 14 АвК и 
 1 33 ЦБП УАвК 
 6 на АРЗ “МИГРемонт” (Запорожье)
 По списку -91, по штату-76. 
 4 УТГ (1993)

Су-25 299 омшап вч А-2568 (Саки)
...
 39. 38220113611 - 29.08.88/62 УБ –Чад -2008

452 ошап вч 28256 (Чертков)
...
 34. 38220123321 - 25.03.89/54 АРП Е

 316 АРЗ (Евпатория)
...
 4. 25508107052 - 21.06.85/22

----------


## AndyK

> Какой диск? ТО был опрос просто... в реале там не диск- там все серийные номера по 29м к которых добрался (включая новые с № на 7Х) и фотоотсьемы...


Да бросьте, все всё прекрасно поняли  :Smile:  Ваша "гос.тайна" на фик никому не сдалась, что собственно и было выражено в полнейшем безразличии к данному коммерческому предложению. 




> Я ж не м*у*делист...


А вот за намеренное оскорбление - удаление бы с поля игры сроком на ... суток. Только не надо насчет опечаток...




> ..и конечно недостежимые для некоторых с этого форма- Су-25


Улыбнуло. "Некоторые" с этого форума в разы осведомленнее в данном вопросе, так что и тут не удивили  :Biggrin:

----------


## APKAH

> У меня есть список Укранских Су-25 и Су-24, Су-24 если что -))


Немного не понял, а приведённый список машин по какому поводу?

*AndyK*, хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение и комментарии по поводу приведённого состава лётных Су-25 299-ой бригады (во втором посту на первой странице)   :Smile: 
Есть з/н под знаком вопроса, многие з/н вовсе неизвестны, есть подозрение по некоторым бортам что в списке имеются ошибочные заводские номера по отношению к бортовым...

----------


## Rutunda

> У меня есть список Укранских Су-25 и Су-24, Су-24 если что -))
> 
> Су-24М 7 бап
> 1 0315301 16.06.81 20
> ..
> 33 1041613 04.06.87 38
> 
> Су-24М 947 бап Дубно вч 15558
> ...
> ...


И рад за Вас. Но коли тема о потерях ЗА ВСЮ ИСТОРИЮ ВСУ - то давайте заносить сюда все потери:
А это: " БПЛА" Су-17 влетевший в Сарай в Яремче
Падение МиГ-29УБ у Бовшева, у Сокол в Кировском,   Пропавший в Черном море, кпавший на полигоне, 
проданные Х-55 в Китай застреленным в Печерском суде Курченко *(подставник бедного "жертвы" укрофашистов "ополченца" Ахметова) 
Упавший в Запорожье Су-25.
3 Л-39 долбанувшиеся до АТО+севший на пузо в Франковске старконовский №71
Су-24 (без буквы) сиганувший в Луцке...
2 Упавших Су-27УБ и один 27С протараненный ... Где это все в списке??? Аркан- просим- давайте.
Тут набор не маленьккий будет.

----------


## L39aero

Вам пожалуй,надо свой форум создать,где вы будете бравым героем-знатоком!и диск свой с с/н всех украинских миг-29 не забудьте!Аркан,по отрывкам открытой информации собирает те вещи,которых не знает и половина строевых эксплуатантов,им пофиг!а вы тут пришли такой герой,с диском ДСП и тельняшку рвете!не хотите вкладывать в общее дело,закройте форум и идите восвояси!

----------


## APKAH

> И рад за Вас. Но коли тема о потерях ЗА ВСЮ ИСТОРИЮ ВСУ - то давайте заносить сюда все потери:
> Где это все в списке??? Аркан- просим- давайте. Тут набор не маленьккий будет.


Всё будет, но завтра. Информация по 90% л/п в ВВСУ за 1992-2013 годы у меня есть, завтра утром кратко внесу в первый пост.

----------


## Djoker

аэ. Кировское, Крым







Что за борта?

----------


## APKAH

> Что за борта?


Я так понимаю фотографии сделаны во время "крымской весны", март-май 2014 г., впоследствии в мае-июне они в числе других самолётов были перевезены наземным транспортом на Украину, в Кульбакино и ЛДАРЗ (а может куда ещё).

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Да.По времени всё верно.Фото со страницы "вежливого человека" аккурат весенние.
Процесс вывоза №108 отснят на фото,видео достаточно подробно.Летом 2014 года стоял в Кульбакино.
№103 в Николаеве светился на фото в 2015 году.
№106 в Николаеве у меня нет,но есть фото где его готовят к перевозке наземным транспортом.

Вообще был новостной репортаж о вывезенных МиГах и там говорилось что большинству из них никакие заводы не светят.

----------


## APKAH

> Всё будет, но завтра. Информация по 90% л/п в ВВСУ за 1992-2013 годы у меня есть, завтра утром кратко внесу в первый пост.


Решил что повременю пока с этим, лучше доделаю до стандарта, с подробным описанием всех л/п ВВСУ и именами участников, как доделаю сообщу.

----------


## Rutunda

Ясно. Администрация *Потери и боевой состав ВВС Украины*. Может переставим местами на *Боевой состав ВВС Украины (история, состав, применение, потери)* ? Более нормально выглядит.
Со временем можно будет аналогично Сербов, Белорусов и Израиль добавить. Вы поняли- когда их черед предет.

----------


## Rutunda

> аэ. Кировское, Крым
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Что за борта?


Борта из Кировского. Ех. ГВП Украинские соколы. На консерве с 2002г.  Часть машин уже на АРЗ, часть еще в Николаеве

----------


## Rutunda

> Решил что повременю пока с этим, лучше доделаю до стандарта, с подробным описанием всех л/п ВВСУ и именами участников, как доделаю сообщу.


Ясно. Я тут пока почитаю это тему на предмер национальной нетерпимости и ненависти. Есть тут некто Казанец с  подозрительными призывами валить все из С-400 на территории чужого гос-ва.

----------


## Avia M

> Ясно. Я тут пока почитаю это тему на предмер национальной нетерпимости и ненависти. Есть тут некто Казанец с  подозрительными призывами валить все из С-400 на территории чужого гос-ва.


Вы судя "по заточке" сотрудник СПЕЦ, или просто шутник?

----------


## OKA

> Вы судя "по заточке" сотрудник СПЕЦ, или просто шутник?


На эту тему хорошо здесь сказано :

Потери и боевой состав ВВС Украины

" Сообщение от Rutunda  - Я ж не муделист...

А вот за намеренное оскорбление - удаление бы с поля игры сроком на ... суток. Только не надо насчет опечаток..."

Терзают смутные сомненья, насчёт персонажа, может он просто чудак? ))




> Ясно. Я тут пока почитаю это тему на предмер национальной нетерпимости и ненависти. Есть тут некто Казанец с  подозрительными призывами валить все из С-400 на территории чужого гос-ва.


Призыва ненависти и нетерпимости не заметно, а предположение интересное- на случай осеннего обострения укротематики. 
Особенно на фоне участившихся задержаний терр.групп диверсантов и урок на сопредельных с укрией территориях.
"На границе урки ходят хмуро..." )))

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/2953608.html

Несколько залётов укроавиации в 2014г. на терр. РФ было отмечено, так шта... С-400 не помешает держать в боеготовности, вдруг опять полетят))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

18/08/2016.
В п.Райское упал военный вертолет.
Информация о том, что в пос. Райском совершил аварийную посадку военный вертолет, подтвердилась.

Произошло все 18 августа в первой половине дня. Поселок остался без электричества, и причиной тому - обрыв высоковольтных проводов. Вертолет летел очень низко и зацепил высоковольтную линию.

Диспетчер Дружковского РЭСа подтвердил это. Когда восстановят подачу электричества в п.Райское, пока неизвестно. Сначала монтеры-высоковольтники обещали устранить аварийную ситуацию сегодня до 23.00, а после заявили, что посельчанам придется прожить без света, как минимум, до утра следующего дня.

О том, что же произошло с вертолетом и какова судьба экипажа, пока нет никакой информации. Представители военной прокуратуры, прибывшие на место происшествия рассказали, что все станет известно после проведения расследования.

Светлана Сластина, dnl.dn.ua

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> У меня есть список Украинских Су-25


Раз тему расширили-задам вопрос.А нет ли в вашем списке пары "потерявшихся" номеров?Которые вроде должны быть,но,примерно,с конца 1992,начала 1993 года о них нет информации?

----------


## OKA

" Утилизация и реализация тяжелых бомбардировщиков Ту-160 на территории Украины   diana_mihailova 

24 августа 1991 г. парламент Украины перевел все воинские формирования на территории государства под свой контроль, тем самым почти на треть снизив количественный состав тяжелых бомбардировщиков, принадлежащих Российской Федерации. 

До февраля 1992 г. все 19 строевых Ту-160 базировались в 184-ом тбап (г. Прилуки).

Кроме того, Украина присоединилась к Договору о сокращении и ограничении стратегических наступательных вооружений между Союзом Советских Социалистических Республик и Соединенными Штатами Америки о сокращении и ограничении стратегических наступательных вооружений от 31 июля 1991 г., условия которого требовали завершить к 4 декабря 2001 г. утилизацию всех тяжелых бомбардировщиков. Наиболее очевидным вариантом представлялась продажа стратегических авиационных комплексов России. С 1993 г. этот вопрос поднимался более 20 раз, но все упиралось в размеры компенсации. Прецедентов продажи на международном оружейном рынке стратегических бомбардировщиков не было, цены бывшего СССР также не давали решения. В 1993 г. было предложено около 3 млрд. долл. за самолеты, наземные командные и диспетчерские пункты, вспомогательное оборудование, техническую документацию и крылатые ракеты большой дальности. На тот момент озвученная цена почти в два раза превышала долг Украины за российский газ.

В мае 1994 г. запрашиваемая Украиной сумма достигла 8 млрд. долл. В свою очередь российская сторона предлагала отталкиваться от заводской цены серийных изделий 1991 г. с учетом амортизации и фактического состояния авиационной техники. Для этого в 1993, 1994  и в апреле 1995 г. в Узин и Прилуки приезжали российские специалисты для проверки работоспособности боевой техники. При последнем посещении было отмечено, что летную годность имеют уже только 15% самолетов.

Не нашло поддержки и российское предложение об обмене бомбардировщиков на тактические самолеты и запчасти к ним, ранее принятое в аналогичной ситуации Казахстаном. В апреле - мае 1999 г. обсуждался также вариант обмена 11 Ту-160 и Ту-95МС на 11 самолетов Ан-22 и Ан-124 военно-транспортной авиации России.

17 апреля 1998 г. Советом национальной безопасности и обороны Украины было принято окончательное решение о ликвидации стратегических авиационно-ракетных комплексов Ту-95МС и Ту-160. При этом финансирование работ по их ликвидации должно было осуществляться за счёт средств, выделенных американским правительством в рамках соглашения «О предоставлении помощи Украине в ликвидации стратегического ядерного оружия и предотвращения распространения оружия массового уничтожения», подписанного 25 ноября 1993 г. между Украиной и США.

Сообщалось также, что проект разделки и утилизации Ту-160 разрабатывался совместно с АНТК им. О.К.Антонова, получившего за него около 5 млн. грн.

В рамках программы коллективного снижения угрозы - Cooperative Threat Reduction, известной также как программа Нанна-Лугара, контракт № DSWA01-98-C-0117 от 12 июня 1998 г. «Ликвидация стратегических авиационных комплексов (САК) Ту-95МС, Ту-160 и крылатых ракет воздушного базирования (КРВБ) в Украине» с начальной суммой в  1,5 млн. долл. был подписан с американской  компанией «Raytheon Technical Services Co.». Всего на тендер, объявленный 23 апреля 1998 г., были подано четыре заявки. К моменту окончания работ общая сумма контрактов, заключенных  Представительством «Raytheon Technical Services Co.» с украинскими подрядными организациями по Программе ликвидации САК (по состоянию на 21 января 2002 г.) составила 7,174 млн. долл., а от заказчика - Агентства по уменьшению угрозы министерства обороны США (Defense Threat Reduction Agency) было получено около 15 млн. долл.

Уже 16 ноября 1998 г. Украина приступила к выполнению контракта, разрезав в присутствии американцев с использованием их оборудования два Ту-160 (бортовые номера 24 и 14).

В марте 1999 г. Министерство обороны Украины получило разрешение Правительства и Верховной Рады Украины продать три бомбардировщика Ту-160 (бортовые номера 10, 11 и 12) и запасные части к ним за 20 млн. долл. американской компании «Platforms International Corporation» для переоборудования в носители ракет для запуска спутников. Организация запуска возлагалась на американскую фирму «Orbital Network Services Corporation», часть акций которой предлагалась российскому и украинскому космическим агентствам. Спутники предполагалось доставлять на орбиту как с помощью американских ракет-носителей типа «Pegasus», так и авиационно-космического комплекса «2001», позволявшего выводить на опорную орбиту высотой 200 км космические аппараты весом до 1,1 - 1,5 т. Он представлял собой одноразовую двухступенчатую ракету-носитель «Бурлак» разработки МКБ «Радуга», запускаемую с лишенного признаков носителя ядерного оружия сверхзвукового самолета Ту-160СК. Сообщалось, что если сделка состоится, «OrbNet» сможет произвести первый запуск спутника с борта Ту-160 уже через один-два года. Впоследствии по совместной инициативе Москвы и Вашингтона от реализации проекта отказались.

8 сентября 1999 г. в Ялте был подписан межправительственное соглашение между Украиной и Россией про обмен 8 Ту-160, 3 Ту-95МС, 575 крылатых ракет Х-55СМ и аэродромного оборудования в уплату украинского долга за поставленный природный газ на сумму 285 млн. долл. Соответствующее Постановление в конце октября того же года подписал бывший в то время премьер-министром Российской Федерации Владимир Путин, и в том же месяце в Украине начала работу военно-техническая делегация ВВС РФ для подготовки авиационной техники к перелету в Россию. Любопытно, что выгодоприобретатель НАК «Нафтогаз Украина» согласился перечислить МОУ лишь 270 млн. долл. несколькими годами спустя после неоднократных обращений военного ведомства в суды.

6 ноября 1999 г. первые Ту-160 (бортовой номер 10) с Прилук и Ту-95МС (бортовой номер 100) с Узина перелетели на аэродром Энгельс. Практическая реализация сделки завершилась 21 февраля 2000 г. после перелета в Россию последних двух Ту-160 (бортовые номера 11 и 18).

В июле 2000 г. появилась информация о том, что стороны продолжили переговоры о передаче на аналогичных условиях, то есть обмен бомбардировщиков на долги за энергоносители, 3 Ту-160 и 7 Ту-95МС. Украина также предложила передать 4 уже разобранных Ту-95МС и 80 крылатых ракет. Вскоре переговоры прервались из-за вмешательства Вашингтона, а процесс утилизации был ускорен.



2 февраля 2001 г. в Прилуках был утилизирован последний Ту-160 (бортовой номер 32). В результате на территории Украины остался лишь демилитаризованный и приведенный к летнонепригодному состоянию тяжелый бомбардировщик Ту-160 (бортовой номер 26), установленный в музее Дальней авиации на аэродроме Полтава.
Параллельно в Узине и Белой Церкви выполнялись работы по ликвидации Ту-95МС. "

С каментами :

Утилизация и реализация тяжелых бомбардировщиков Ту-160 на территории Украины: diana_mihailova

----------


## Rutunda

Какой штурмовик "ополченцев"??? Что за бред? У них нет никакого штурмовика кроме 2х музейных планеров  из Луганска. Зная их контингент- они бы его на метал расстащили. Вы пардон- понимаете каую ахинею пишете? Вы реально Верите что борт ГТК Россия с телом ВВП на борту шел бы в зоне АТО???

Прекрати истерику! Ещё выступление не по теме, бан навеки.

----------


## APKAH

> Трасса международная,...


Откуда вы это берете? Я такое не писал!

Ни с того ни с сего комментировать посты прошлых лет считаю неуместным. Предлагаю завершать этот балаган на форуме...

----------


## Mig

> А вот за словечки "каратели"- армия на земле своей страны- Вам пора влупить бан. Администрация прошу убрать такого рода комментарии. 
> Как и обещал -почитываю тему


А что за истерика?! Здесь солидный и профессиональный форум. И вдруг появился какой-то майданутый тип и устроил срач в лучших традициях украинской Рады. А может пользователю Rutunda бан вечный влепить за разведенный срач на форуме?

----------


## Avia M

> А что за истерика?! Здесь солидный и профессиональный форум. И вдруг появился какой-то майданутый тип и устроил срач в лучших традициях украинской Рады. А может пользователю Rutunda бан вечный влепить за разведенный срач на форуме?


Полагаю, не вдруг, а с целью. "Почитывает", делает пометки на полях. Мониторинг настроений, "безобидные" данные, фото дипломов...

----------


## Rutunda

Автор темы- в Франковске только Л-39С № 74 и 122. 71, 72, 73 я из Старкона

----------


## APKAH

> Автор темы- в Франковске только Л-39С № 74 и 122. 71, 72, 73 я из Старкона


То есть его из Старкона передали в Франковск насовсем или только временно на полёты? Так как исходя из нумерации и здесь указывается передача именно в Старкон...

А чьи белые тогда во Франковске с белыми бортовыми с жёлтой каёмочкой?



> L-39M1 №20 белый (???) =2015–рабочий
> L-39M1 №21 белый (???), 14.03.2014 передан с ЧАРЗа.
> L-39C №25 белый (???) =04.2016–в полёте

----------


## Fencer

> А что за истерика?! Здесь солидный и профессиональный форум. И вдруг появился какой-то майданутый тип и устроил срач в лучших традициях украинской Рады. А может пользователю Rutunda бан вечный влепить за разведенный срач на форуме?


Можно просто внимания не обращать...

----------


## Avia M

> Можно просто внимания не обращать...


Можно, но не нужно! Иначе данная площадка скатится до уровня известного всем (полагаю) форума...

----------


## Sant_Ander

> Какой штурмовик "ополченцев"??? Что за бред? У них нет никакого штурмовика кроме 2х музейных планеров  из Луганска. Зная их контингент- они бы его на метал расстащили. Вы пардон- понимаете каую ахинею пишете? Вы реально Верите что борт ГТК Россия с телом ВВП на борту шел бы в зоне АТО???


По этому поводу читал в одном из номеров журнала Авиация и Космонавтика за 2014 год что ополченцы сделали только 1 боевой вылет на Су-25. Указано что этот Су-25 ополченцы захватили у Украины после того как укр. летчик совершил аварийную посадку на одном из аэродромов на территории Д/ЛНР. В дальнейшем для совершения полетов на этом Су-25 не хватало топлива, зап.частей и бк. 

Как по мне то полет был - но не Су-25 а фантазии авторов статьи или их источников. Сомневаюсь что после аварийной посадки Су-25 мог выполнять полеты.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> По этому поводу читал в одном из номеров журнала Авиация и Космонавтика за 2014 год что ополченцы сделали только 1 боевой вылет на Су-25. Указано что этот Су-25 ополченцы захватили у Украины после того как укр. летчик совершил аварийную посадку на одном из аэродромов на территории Д/ЛНР. В дальнейшем для совершения полетов на этом Су-25 не хватало топлива, зап.частей и бк. 
> 
> Как по мне то полет был - но не Су-25 а фантазии авторов статьи или их источников. Сомневаюсь что после аварийной посадки Су-25 мог выполнять полеты.


Хочу напомнить уважаемым спорщикам,что авиация ЛНР это,первоначально, страхи украинской стороны.То что они материализовались,по мне,нет ничего необычного.Было бы странно если бы этого не случилось.

----------


## APKAH

> Как по мне то полет был - но не Су-25 а фантазии авторов статьи или их источников. Сомневаюсь что после аварийной посадки Су-25 мог выполнять полеты.


Никакой аварийной посадки на территории ЛДНР не было. Была перекраска списанного Су-25 из Луганского авиамузея и последующие съёмки с комментариями ОРТ про авиацию ЛНР. Как я понял на нём для показа даже двигатели не смогли запустить. В дальнейшем из различных украинских источников наблюдались сведения о работе (нанесении ударов) российских Су-25 (вплоть до звена). В то же время по ОРТ тема живо освещалась как "первое применение боевой авиации ЛНР". Тенденции очевидны  :Redface:

----------


## KURYER

Recently procured from Ukraine, new L-39s for South_Sudan Air Force.
 

ИСТОЧНИК

Не успели их поставить, как суданские сепаратисты прострелили один из них:

----------


## lindr

По Ил-78 Судьба украинских самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78: diana_mihailova 




> Успешная реализация началась в 1999 г. после подписания контракта на поставку шести самолетов Ил-78 в конфигурации с двумя (вместо трех) унифицированными подвесными агрегатами заправки УПАЗ-1 для ВВС Алжира на общую сумму свыше 20 млн. долл.


Не написали, что две машины ремонтировались в Старой Руссе

САМОЛЕТ ИЛ-78 БОРТОВОЙ N 76610 ЗАВОДСКОЙ N 0043454640
           Дата пересечения границы: 30.06.1999 г.
Отправитель: УКРАИНСКАЯ АВИАЦИОННАЯ ТРАНСПОРТНАЯ КОМПАНИЯ
           Адрес:        252080 Г.КИЕВ УЛ.ФРУНЗЕ, 19/21 УКРАИНА
      Получатель:  В/Ч 13801   123 АВИАЦИОННЫЙ РЕМОНТНЫЙ ЗАВОД
           Адрес:        175200 НОВГОРОДСКЯ ОБЛ.,Г.СТ.РУССА
Место, связ-е с усл. поставки:   УЗИН

САМОЛЕТ ИЛ-78 БОРТОВОЙ N 76610 ЗАВОДСКОЙ N 0043454640
  Дата пересечения границы: 18.11.1999 г.
 Отправитель: В/Ч 13801   123 АВИАЦИОННЫЙ РЕМОНТНЫЙ ЗАВОД
           Адрес:        175200 НОВГОРОДСКЯ ОБЛ.,Г.СТ.РУССА
 Получатель:  УКРАИНСКАЯ АВИАЦИОННАЯ ТРАНСПОРТНАЯ КОМПАНИЯ
           Адрес:        Г КИЕВ УЛ ФРУНЗЕ 19/21,УКРАИНА

  САМОЛЕТ ИЛ-78 БОРТОВОЙ N 76609 ЗАВОДСКОЙ N 0043453597
           Дата пересечения границы: 15.09.1999 г.
 Отправитель: УКРАИНСКАЯ АВИАЦИОННАЯ ТРАНСПОРТНАЯ КОМПАНИЯ
           Адрес:        252080 Г.КИЕВ УЛ.ФРУНЗЕ, 19/21 УКРАИНА
      Получатель:  В/Ч 13801   123 АВИАЦИОННЫЙ РЕМОНТНЫЙ ЗАВОД
           Адрес:        175200 НОВГОРОДСКЯ ОБЛ.,Г.СТ.РУССА
Место, связ-е с усл. поставки:   УЗИН

----------


## OKA

"Aнализ боевого состава ударных вертолётов Ми-24 частей армейской авиации."

Повторный вылет - KLOCH4

----------


## OKA

" Схема разделки тяжелого бомбардировщика Ту-160



В продолжение темы, поднятой в записи Утилизация и реализация тяжелых бомбардировщиков Ту-160 на территории Украины, публикую утвержденную 9 января 1999 г. согласно Приложения к контракту № DSWA01-98-C-0117 от 12 июня 1998 г. «Ликвидация стратегических авиационных комплексов (САК) Ту-95МС, Ту-160 и крылатых ракет воздушного базирования (КРВБ) в Украине»."

Схема разделки тяжелого бомбардировщика Ту-160: diana_mihailova

К посту № 911.

----------


## APKAH

> "Aнализ боевого состава ударных вертолётов Ми-24 частей армейской авиации."-KLOCH4[/url]


По анализу ситуации написал на странице автора. В нынешней ситуации по Ми-24 - очень даже не чего. Внесу данные KLOCHа в реестр позднее. По факту поступления новой информации в дальнейшем будем редактировать сообща.




> " Схема разделки тяжелого бомбардировщика Ту-160


Ну вот не лежит у меня рука благодарить за американскую схему разделки высоты советского авиапрома....

----------


## OKA

> ..Ну вот не лежит у меня рука благодарить за американскую схему разделки высоты советского авиапрома....


Можно сказать больше (по сикрету)- одной из высот советского авиапрома)))

" Состояние украинских двигателей НК-32 для Ту-160

Ниже приводится проект украинского запроса на имя первого заместителя генерального директора ОАО «Самарское КБМ»   В.Н.Овчинникова с целью уточнения условий выполнения капитального ремонта, продления ресурсов и сроков хранения и эксплуатации, а также возможности приобретения новых НК-32.



Документ дает исчерпывающее представление о реальном состоянии силовых установок украинских Ту-160 по состоянию на июнь 2000 г."

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/25254.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

На сайте "Лостармор" юзер Евгений Юрьевич выложил дополнительные фотографии сбитого 7 августа 2014 МиГа. Бортовой 02.
Фотографии сразу же после падения, а также сам момент катастрофы самолёта.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Да там сегодня "авиационный день".Из интересного-теперь можно привязать летчиков к №№09-40.
Фото №09....

...и,следовательно,это его экипаж.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Не успели их поставить, как суданские сепаратисты прострелили один из них:




Летчик-венгр.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Никакой аварийной посадки на территории ЛДНР не было. Была перекраска списанного Су-25 из Луганского авиамузея и последующие съёмки с комментариями ОРТ про авиацию ЛНР. Как я понял на нём для показа даже двигатели не смогли запустить. В дальнейшем из различных украинских источников наблюдались сведения о работе (нанесении ударов) российских Су-25 (вплоть до звена). В то же время по ОРТ тема живо освещалась как "первое применение боевой авиации ЛНР". Тенденции очевидны


Не совсем точная хронология.
1.В украинской части интернета стала подыматься волна о том,что РФ планирует передать "крымские" МиГи.
2.Украинской разведкой "на одном из полевых аэродромов" был замечен трейлер с самолетом.
3.Украинский Су-25 совершил вынужденную посадку.
4.Первые сообщение об ударах ВВС ВСН.
5.Удар РСЗО по "авиации Новороссии" в ДНР.
6.И вот только теперь появляется "восстановленный" Су-25.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

фото 23 сентября 2016 с руссианпланес

----------


## APKAH

> Не совсем точная хронология.
> 1.В украинской части интернета стала подыматься волна о том,что РФ планирует передать "крымские" МиГи.
> 2.Украинской разведкой "на одном из полевых аэродромов" был замечен трейлер с самолетом.


Хронология не верная.
К тому же интересно как "украинская часть интернета" в то время представляла как и откуда будут эксплуатироваться "крымские миги"? Донецкий и луганский аэропорты тогда были заблокированы украинскими воеными. Для осознания ситуации на Донбассе на то время карта СНБО обстановки на 07.07.2014. Хотя по факту по прошествии времени можно говорить что там не только сегмент украинского интернета, но и военные не совсем понимали куда лупят и чьи самолёты уничтожают.

07.07.2014 Плотницкий озвучил новость об вынужденной посадке и сдаче в плен лётчика. Уже вечером  того же дня СНБО опровергло данную новость.

13.07.2014 появляются первые новости о применении Су-25 в районе Александровки.

17.07.2014 был "зачищен" аэродром луганского клуба ДОСААФ.

Далее был сбит боинг и все планы смешались и проект авиация Новороссии был на время забыт. Но с ликвидацией дебальцевского кармана о проекте резко вспомнили.

16.01.2015 и вновь у ЛНР появилась боевая авиация.

27.01.2016 доблестные украинские реактивщики сдуру двумя РСЗО "Ураган" ударили по аэродрому малой авиации Вербовая Балка возле Моспино. "Уничтожение" авиации ЛНР.

29.01.2015 - первое появление Су-25 в цветах ВВС Новороссии. И тут я уловил маленькую деталь в сюжете телеканала "Россия" : музейный борт №20 (25508110221) оказывается на своём месте:
 

То есть с уверенностью можно говорить что перекрасили и переставили именно борт №01 (25508101037):
  

И только после:

02.02.2015 - первое сообщение об ударе по тыловой колонне на трассе «Артемовск-Дебальцево». По данным радиоперехвата — поражено 4 БТР и БМП и 2 тентованных грузовика с пехотой. Причём в других "новороссийских" источниках указывается дата позднее 03.02.2015 (вторник).

09.02.2015 - удары по позициям 40-го ("Кривбасс") батальона в районе Новогригорьевки.



> «Информация от 40-го бата, сегодня атаковала авиация противника, пара СУ-25, потом работала четвёрка, приходят с востока, уходят на восток».

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Хронология не верная.


Хронология верная.Ваши дополнения лишь доказывают что "ВВС ВСН" украинская сторона воспринимала более чем серьезно.



> К тому же интересно как "украинская часть интернета" в то время представляла как и откуда будут эксплуатироваться "крымские миги"?


Этого я сказать не могу-не знаю.



> 16.01.2015 и вновь у ЛНР появилась боевая авиация.


Эту новость я пропустил,но показали Су-25 все равно после удара РСЗО по Вербовой Балке.



> То есть с уверенностью можно говорить что перекрасили и переставили именно борт №01


Так и есть.

----------


## OKA

"Воздушные силы ВС Украины (открытая версия)"

Воздушные силы ВС Украины (открытая версия): diana_mihailova



Авиация МВД державы Небратия - KLOCH4

----------


## APKAH

Особо позабавило данное видео  :Redface: 
_Экспертное заключение о качестве украинских оружейных поставок от конечного пользователя:_

----------


## OKA

" Продажи учебно-боевых самолетов из Украины во Вьетнам
Начало продажам учебно-боевых самолетов из Украины во Вьетнам положил контракт 1996 г., когда были проданы шесть исправных МиГ-21УМ, не требующих капитального ремонта, с остатками ресурса по планеру и двигателю Р13-300 более 400 часов из состава 810-го учебного авиационного полка, переданных на 6221-ую базу хранения авиатехники (аэр. Чугуев).



В конце 2002 - начале 2003 гг. государственная компания «Укрспецэкспорт» продала Министерству национальной обороны Вьетнама 10 учебно-боевых самолетов L-39 в разобранном состоянии без двигателей из состава 203-ей Чугуевской учебной авиационной бригады (в/ч А4104)  Харьковского института летчиков. Посредником в сделке выступала фирма «METAPOL  A.S.» (г. Братислава, Словакия).



В период с 2005 по 2006 гг. тот же «Укрспецэкспорт»осуществи  л продажу восьми учебно-боевых истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-22УМ3, а в качестве покупателя выступил Филиал Генеральной импортно-экспортной компании VAN XUAN Corporation (VAXUCO) (г. Хошимин, Вьетнам).  Предпродажную подготовку провело  ГП МО Украины «Запорожский государственный авиаремонтный завод «МиГремонт», которое переоборудовало состоявшие на вооружении двух отдельных разведывательных авиационных полков  Су-17УМ3 в экспортный вариант Су-22УМ3.
5 самолетов были отобраны из состава 48-го ОРАП (аэр. Коломыя) и 3 из состава 511-го ОРАП (аэр. Буялык) 1981-1983 гг. выпуска."



Продажи учебно-боевых самолетов из Украины во Вьетнам: diana_mihailova

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Решил что повременю пока с этим, лучше доделаю до стандарта, с подробным описанием всех л/п ВВСУ и именами участников, как доделаю сообщу.


На такое фото натолкнулся.

----------


## APKAH

> На такое фото натолкнулся.


Спасибо, проверим!
Кое-что там нет по фамилиям катастрофы 06.06.1996, небольшая помарка в дате *3*1.10.1996. Также вероятно ошибка в дате 13.07.1997. Не сразу понял почему так много ошибок в имени отчествах - потом додумался что на украинском Александр пишется через О, а Николай - через М, и т.д...
Почему-то нет катастрофы 17.07.1998 Ил-76 338 втап, находившегося в аренде, как и аналогичные л/п с Ил-76 06.06.1996 и 13.07.1998. Пока не знаю вносить или нет катастрофу 04.03.2004 - военного Ил-76МД ВВСУ, который находился в аренде у Азов-Авиа с гражданским экипажем...
 Также в стелле нет катастроф армейской авиации. В общем будем разбираться, но позднее, постораюсь в ближайшие дни доделать список всех л/п.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Расканибаленный борт. Надпись вроде "НЕ ПОД...". Не подходить наверное. Кроме фото ничего нету

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 14 июня 2014 г. между в/ч А2595 (заказчик), Государственным предприятием «Конотопский авиаремонтный завод «Авиакон» (исполнитель) и ООО «Международный аэропорт «Днепропетровск» (плательщик) был заключен договор о закупке за небюджетные средства услуг по выполнению работ с целью продления назначенного срока службы вертолета Ми-24П и его агрегатами более 20 лет для обеспечения межремонтного срока службы 8 лет № 9/218-14.





> Во исполнение условий договора истец выполнил работы на указанную сумму, что подтверждается актом приемки оказанных услуг от 05.09.2014 г. На основании указанного акта и отчета к нему главным инженером инженерно-авиационной службы армейской авиации Командования Сухопутных войск Вооруженных Сил Украины издано Указание от 12.08.2014 г. №80 (0014) об установлении назначенных показателей вертолету Ми-24ПУ-1 зав. №3532432724628 и допуске вертолета к эксплуатации.
> По состоянию на 17 августа 2015 г. ответчиком акт приема оказанных услуг не подписан, а сумма задолженности в размере 190 824,00 грн. не оплачена, то есть целый год вертолет летал и воевал в долг.


Летайте и воюйте в долг: как Коломойский продлевал ресурс украинским Ми-24П. : diana_mihailova

----------


## BETEPAH

ДОНЕЦК, 13 окт — РИА Новости. 
Глава самопровозглашенной ДНР Александр Захарченко заявил, что ополченцы подбили вертолет украинских силовиков, который смог приземлиться на подконтрольной Киеву территории.

"Вчерашние потери и попытка атаковать нас вертолетом тоже закончилась неудачно, он был сбит, но приземлился на их территории", — сказал Захарченко на пресс-конференции.

Украинское оборонное ведомство информацию о сбитом вертолете опровергло.

"Эта информация не соответствует действительности, у нас вертолеты не участвуют в боевых действиях", — заявил РИА Новости официальный представитель Минобороны Украины по вопросам военной операции Андрей Лысенко.

https://ria.ru/world/20161013/1479153185.html

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

С ЛА.

----------


## APKAH

Расстроенный Порошенко сегодня опять передавал технику и раздавал сертификаты, потолстел как, совсем стал на Ельцина смахивать...Прежняя передача техники была 22.08.2016.

В этот раз для ВВСУ передано три Ми-24ПУ1, Ми-8 №??, МиГ-29 №76, Су-27 №57, Су-25 №39 и Ан-26 №50 (который замечен отремонтированным ещё в июне).



 




> 25 Т-64БВ/БМ, Т-72, Т-80Б, 7 БМ-21 "Град", 5 ЗРК "Оса", 5 2С7 "Пион", 7 2С1 "Гвоздика", 20 "Хаммер", 20 БМП-1/2, 15 МТ-12 и МСТА-Б, 30 тягачей КРАЗ, 25 бортовых автомобилей КРАЗ, 10 тягачей МАЗ и другие образцы вооружения и военной техники.





> 37 КрАЗ, включая 4 трала и 5 банно-прачечных комплексов, 5 Т-80БВ, 5 Т-64БВ, 2 БМ-27 «Ураган», 2 ТЗМ 9Т452 «Ураган», 4 БТР-80, 5 командно-штабых машин «Світязь» на базе БТР-70Ді, 8 БМП-2, 3 ЗРК «Стрела-10», 1 2К22 «Тунгуска», 2 ЗРК «Оса», 8 БРДМ-2, 1 МТ-ЛБ, 16 минометов 120-мм «Молот» и около 50 82-мм КБА-48, а также 2 РЛС на базе КрАЗ.

----------


## Nazar

Я смотрю у них и к пидорке рука прикладывается....

----------


## skydive

Там была не Ан-26 №22. Присмотритесь, камуфляж разный, стояли в противоположных концах рулежки.

22 - это винницкий борт, который привез командующего Дроздова.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Бледно-мятый и расстроенный Порошенко сегодня опять передавал технику и раздавал сертификаты, потолстел как, совсем стал на Ельцина смахивать...Прежняя передача техники была 22.08.2016.
> 
> В этот раз для ВВСУ передано три Ми-24ПУ1, Ми-8 №??, МиГ-29 №76, Су-27 №57, Су-25 №39 и Ан-26 №22.


вроде №50

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 


"Le Su-25-6"
Интересно а кого они 6-м сбитым посчитали?

----------


## APKAH

> вроде №50


№50 был замечен ещё в июне...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> №50 был замечен ещё в июне...


На скрине с №50 кадр сделан вроде от передаваемого Ана?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Бледно-мятый и расстроенный Порошенко сегодня опять передавал технику и раздавал сертификаты, потолстел как, совсем стал на Ельцина смахивать...Прежняя передача техники была 22.08.2016.
> 
> В этот раз для ВВСУ передано Ми-8 №??,


Номер ООНовца UNO-862

----------


## OKA

"Продажа украинских штурмовиков Су-25 в Нигер
В марте 2013 г. Дочернее предприятие Государственной компании «Укрспецэкспорт» Государственная Хозрасчетная Внешнеторговая и инвестиционная фирма «Укринмаш» продала Министерству Национальной обороны Республики Нигер два одноместных штурмовика Су-25 из наличия после капитального ремонта в 2011-2012 гг. на Запорожском государственном авиационном ремонтном заводе «МиГремонт». Двигатели в этот  же период отремонтировал ГП «Одесский авиационный завод».



Первоначально самолеты предназначались для Министерства Национальной обороны Республики Чад, с которым «Укринмаш» подписал 03 февраля 2011 г. договор № 4/13Д на поставку четырех Су-25, однако в связи с изменением политической и финансовой ситуации он не был оплачен.

В результате два из них в 2012 г. удалось продать Министерству Национальной обороны и Ветеранов Войны Демократической Республики Конго для компенсации разбившихся в авиакатастрофах в 2006 и 2007 гг.

Заказчик на два других был найден спустя еще год, после проведения французским иностранным легионом операции «Сервал» по умиротворению малийских сепаратистов, из-за чего вначале и предполагалась их продажа в Мали.


Техническое состояние самолетов до выполнения капитального ремонта.



Оба самолета прежде входили в состав 299 омшап вч А-2568 (Саки). Двигатели Р-95Ш для их комплектации были ранее сняты с двух других штурмовиков этого же полка - 25508103001 и 25508104023. Вместе с самолетами были поставлены средства объективного контроля «Славутич-М» контрольно-проверочная аппаратура, комплект агрегатов и блоков для обеспечения гарантийного обслуживания, 64 фугасных авиабомб  ФАБ-500Ш со взрывателями АВУ-ЭТ, 400 НУРС С-8ВС и 376 НУРС С-8А на общую сумму 0,75 млн. долл., 2000 НУРС С-5СБ на сумму 400 тыс. долл. и подготовлено 4 летчика.
Общая сумма сделки превысила 10 млн. долл."

Продажа украинских штурмовиков Су-25 в Нигер: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Продажа украинских штурмовиков Су-25 в Демократическую Республику Конго



В конце 2012 г. ГП «Укроборонсервис» экспортировало в Демократическую Республику Конго (ДРК) два штурмовика Су-25 из наличия ВС Украины, прошедших ремонт и модернизацию на  Запорожском государственном авиационном ремонтном заводе «МиГремонт».  Покупателем выступило Министерство Национальной обороны и Ветеранов Войны ДРК.

Первоначально самолеты предназначались для Министерства Национальной обороны Республики Чад, с которым ГХВИФ «Укринмаш» подписал 03 февраля 2011 г. договор № 4/13Д на поставку четырех Су-25, однако в связи с изменением политической и финансовой ситуации он не был оплачен.

В итоге два из них в декабре 2012 –январе 2013 гг. удалось продать Министерству Национальной обороны и Ветеранов Войны Демократической Республики Конго для компенсации разбившихся в авиакатастрофах в 2006 и 2007 гг.

Техническое состояние самолетов до выполнения капитального ремонта.



Оба самолета прежде входили в состав 299 омшап вч А-2568 (Саки). Двигатели Р-95Ш для их комплектации были ранее сняты с четырех других штурмовиков. Вместе с самолетами были поставлены ремонтные комплекты для обеспечения эксплуатации в ДРК. Подготовлены  летные и технические экипажи. Общая сумма сделки превысила 10 млн. долл.

Эта поставка выполнена с целью восполнить потери самолетов указанного типа, приобретенных в 1999-2000 гг. в Грузии на Тбилисском авиационном заводе «Тбилавиамшени» (ТАМ) в разгар войны в ДРК, Уганде и Руанде.



Таким образом, первоначальная численность группировки штурмовиков Су-25 в ДРК была восстановлена.

Модернизация Су-25 состоит, во-первых, в замене аналогового прицела Су-25 на цифровой прицел АСП-17БЦ8М2 разработки КП СПБ «Арсенал», что позволило повысить точность прицеливания для неуправляемого ракетно-пушечного вооружения примерно на 30% (точность применения авиационных бомб в режиме НАВ. Б не хуже 100 метров).

Во-вторых, за счет установки спутниковой системы навигации СН-3307 разработки ДП «Оріон-Навігація» реализован режим навигационного бомбометания по заранее разведанной цели. Расширена номенклатура применяемых средств поражения наземных целей, которые можно применять днем и ночью, в условиях плохой видимости за счет использования управляемых авиационных ракет и авиационных корректируемых бомб с ТВ-наведением, а также неуправляемых ракет типа С-13.

Почти втрое повышена высотность применения вооружения (высота сброса авиабомб с 2000 до 5000 метров при уменьшении ошибок в штилевом относе с 125 до 25 метров), что позволяет избежать поражения самолета ПЗРК и средствами зенитной артиллерии. Также уменьшено время пребывания самолета над целью, установлен модуль воздушных параметров МВП-1-1В и бортовой регистратор цифровых параметров БРЦП производства ВАТ «Авіаконтроль».

В рамках АСП-17 реализован режим комплексной обработки информации от СН, МВП и КН-23, при этом все новые системы связаны между собой. Кроме того, система СН-3307 объединена со штатным навигационным комплексом самолета КН-23. Это позволяет выводить сигналы новых систем на имеющиеся приборы даже при отсутствии сигналов наземных радиотехнических средств навигации, а оборудование не принимает сигнал от спутника.

Таким образом, самолет определенное время может пилотироваться в автономном режиме, так как модуль воздушных параметров МВП-1-1В значительно точнее штатной системы СВС. Тем самым интеграция АСП-17 с СН и МВП по использованию навигационной информации об угле сноса, курсе, высоте, географических координатах, вертикальной скорости для повышения точности решения задач и надежности работоспособности работы прицела при отказе В-144, ДИСС-7М, СВС. Установлен также новый индикатор на лобовом стекле ИЛС-25 разработки ЦКБ «Арсенал», объединяющий в единый комплекс сигналы от всего оборудования, что позволило получить достаточно высокий результат боевого применения. Обеспечено выполнение автономного полета без использования наземных радиотехнических средств, во время которого появится возможность осуществить повторный заход на оперативно выявленную цель с определением координат цели и выполнением режимов «Возврат» и «Посадка» по данным спутниковой системы навигации.

Проведенные испытания показали, что даже пилот со средним опытом летной работы при использовании комплекса оборудования, установленного на модернизованном самолете, способен выполнить боевое задание с высокой эффективностью."

Продажа украинских штурмовиков Су-25 в Демократическую Республику Конго: diana_mihailova

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Эта поставка выполнена с целью восполнить потери самолетов указанного типа, приобретенных в 1999-2000 гг. в Грузии на Тбилисском авиационном заводе «Тбилавиамшени» (ТАМ) в разгар войны в ДРК, Уганде и Руанде.


А про первые два в этой таблице что нибудь известно?Они с завода ушли или они строевые?

----------


## AndyK

> А про первые два в этой таблице что нибудь известно?Они с завода ушли или они строевые?


В Грузии брали все 4. В UA нет таких серий))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> В Грузии брали все 4. В UA нет таких серий))


Дык это понятно:)Я спрашивал у грузин брали с завода или из части?:)

----------


## OKA

Пост №1526 Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников



" Продление ресурса украинского парка фронтовых бомбардировщиков и разведчиков типа Су-24М (МР)

На вооружении Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины находится более 120 самолетов Су-24 (модификаций Су-24М и Су-24МР) различных годов выпуска, большинство из которых поступили на эксплуатацию в 1983 - 1991 годах и исчерпали сроки службы до первого ремонта. Незначительное их количество уже ремонтировалось. В то же время, многие из них близки к исчерпанию назначенных сроков службы, как показано на рис. 1.



Рис. 1. Установленные сроки службы украинских самолетов Су-24М и этапы их продления.

За весь период эксплуатации парка самолетов Су-24М выполнен ряд мероприятий для обеспечения продолжения назначенных показателей (до первого ремонта, межремонтного) совместными действиями ремонтного завода, ГНИИ и войсковых частей, что обеспечило правовую основу и порядок дальнейшей эксплуатации стареющего парка этих самолетов.

Весь парк самолетов типа Су-24М условно можно разделить на три характерные группы по возможностям и экономической целесообразностью продолжения дальнейшей эксплуатации путем ремонта на АРЗ и выполнением работ по продлению назначенных показателей и перевод их на эксплуатацию по техническому состоянию.

Первая группа самолетов - это те, которые в настоящий момент эксплуатируются по назначению (она ограничена), вторая - те что находятся на хранении, третья - неисправные и те, которые подлежат утилизации.

По результатам исследований установлено, что самолеты типа Су-24М эксплуатируются с низкой интенсивностью.

Обобщенный анализ технического состояния всего парка по опыту обслуживания во время эксплуатации и хранения, опытом ремонтного завода обнаружил некоторые довольно опасные отказа и неисправности (повреждения). Они являются следствием физического износа при использовании, а также влияния агрессивного окружающей среды при значительных сроках эксплуатации. Выявлено, что физических износ от наработки значительно увеличивается от факторов повреждения при сроках эксплуатации, близких к установленным.

Все самолеты Су-24М украинского парка имеют значительный запас ресурса (около 1400 часов, наибольший - 2144 часа, наименьший - 933 часа). Эксплуатация парка самолетов типа Су-24М на протяжении более 25 лет в различных климатических зонах Украины в разные периоды становления Воздушных Сил ВС Украины дали значительный материал по вопросам воздействия окружающей среды и интенсивности использования самолетов по назначению на техническое состояние и уровень надежности.

Большинство отказов на самолетах связаны с последствиями воздействия окружающей среды (коррозионные поражения, потеря защитных свойств лакокрасочной и специальных покрытий, потеря свойств масел, старение резинотехнических изделий, уплотнений и неметаллических материалов). Некоторые дефекты, отказы и неисправности явно имеют механический характер, связанный с износом и другими факторами разрушения (износ и разрушение подшипников, износ подвижных соединений в механической проводке управления, трещины на кронштейнах крепления агрегатов системы управления, перетирания трубопроводов при вибрациях, отказ замков фиксации стоек шасси, повреждение подшипников половин стабилизатора, ослабление соединений и т.д.).

Следует особо выделить дефекты ответственных элементах, связанных с возникновением трещин усталостного характера (трещины на элементах стоек шасси, на кронштейнах крепления приводов, на обоймах подшипников колес опор шасси, трещины креплений механизма управления фонарем, разрушение трубопроводов через трещины, трещины обшивки и усилительных элементов во входных устройствах двигателей, трещины элементов панелей крыла и бачков-аккумуляторов топливной системы).

Особая группа дефектов связана с внешней негерметичностью гидравлической и топливной систем. Много дефектов характеризуют внутреннюю негерметичность (уменьшение скорости срабатывания из-за потерь свойств уплотнений и увеличение зазоров, негерметичность гидроаккумуляторов).

Материалы отражают динамику воздействия окружающей среды при эксплуатации самолетов при их использовании по назначению и хранении, дают возможность проанализировать изменения показателей надежности агрегатов планера и систем, влияние на техническое состояние самолета последствий износа при наработке в процессе использования по назначению.

Выявленные в ходе эксплуатации и ремонта проблемные места («слабые места») положены в основу временного перечня контрольно-восстановительных работ, которые необходимо выполнять для перевода самолетов типа Су-24М на эксплуатацию по техническому состоянию.

Для самолетов типа Су-24М усталостные трещины на планере чаще всего появляются в местах концентрации высоких переменных нагрузок. Трещины появляются также в местах дефектов металлургического и технологического происхождения или в местах грубой механической обработки поверхности (глубоких рисок, следов резцов), а также при наличии конструктивных несовершенств деталей и узлов. Чаще усталостные трещины появляются на силовых элементах конструкции, которые имеют значительные коррозионные поражения. Большую опасность для самолета представляют трещины в сварных швах.

Наиболее уязвимыми на самолетах являются: планер (крыло, фюзеляж, оперение, фонарь, воздухозаборники), шасси (стойки, замки фиксации, створки, колеса, цилиндры-подкосы), гидросистема (силовые приводы, краны, цилиндры, трубопроводы), система управления. Определен перечень элементов планера, на которых в ходе исследований технического состояния самолетов типа Су-24М обнаружены опасные виды дефектов и повреждений.

Обнаруженные отказа, повреждения, неисправности и усталостные разрушения определяют целесообразность дальнейшей эксплуатации самолетов типа Су-24М за пределами установленных показателей (сроков службы и ресурсов), а также дают основания для отработки технических, организационных и правовых мер при восстановлении исправности авиационной техники. Схема мест («проблемных мест»), где выявлены наиболее опасные отказа, повреждения и неисправности показана на рис. 2.



Рис.2 Компоновка самолета Су-24М. Основные элементы планера с «проблемными местами».

Определенные в ходе эксплуатации и ремонта «проблемные места» самолетов типа Су-24М положены в основу создания украинского временного перечня контрольно-восстановительных работ, которые должны выполняться при переводе на эксплуатацию по техническому состоянию."

Продление ресурса украинского парка фронтовых бомбардировщиков и разведчиков типа Су-24М (МР): diana_mihailova

----------


## F74

> Пост №1526 Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников
> 
> 
> 
> " Продление ресурса украинского парка фронтовых бомбардировщиков и разведчиков типа Су-24М (МР)
> 
> На вооружении Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины находится более 120 самолетов Су-24 (модификаций Су-24М и Су-24МР) различных годов выпуска, большинство из которых поступили на эксплуатацию в 1983 - 1991 годах и исчерпали сроки службы до первого ремонта. Незначительное их количество уже ремонтировалось. В то же время, многие из них близки к исчерпанию назначенных сроков службы, как показано на рис. 1.
> 
> Вложение 75026
> ...


Угу, особенно, когда наши военные рассказывали, как гордые украинские военные из авиадивизии Су-24М Дубно-Ровно (третий полк, ЕМНИП- Луцк)- создали авиаполк и 2 комендатуры. И как специалисты из Киева приезжали (до майдана, правда) в Люберцы ремонтировать блоки РПО, БЦВМ, УВВ. И откуда запчасти только брали :Rolleyes: .

----------


## OKA

> ... И как специалисты из Киева приезжали (до майдана, правда) в Люберцы ремонтировать блоки РПО, БЦВМ, УВВ...


Так!)))

" СБУ разоблачила мастерскую по нелегальному ремонта авиадвигателей в гараже 




У злоумышленников изъяли авиакомплектующих  на более чем 4 млн. грн. и двигатель, устанавливаемый на военные вертолеты Ми-8 и Ми-24

Группу лиц, организовавших нелегальный ремонт авиационных двигателей и выдававших на них поддельные сертификаты качества, разоблачили сотрудники СБУ совместно с полицией в Запорожье, сообщает страница Службы безопасности на Facebook.

Отмечается, что так называемая авиамастерская  была обустроена в гараже. Клиентов искали посредники, убеждали, что ремонт двигателей будет происходить на заводе. Впрочем, с завода дельцы только похищали комплектующие, которые были необходимы для ремонта.

«У «мастеров» не было соответствующей квалификации и лицензии на проведение ремонтных работ на авиационной техники. Тем самым создавалась реальная основа для авиакатастроф, это могло стать основанием для компрометации запорожских предприятий-разработчиков и производителей авиационной техники, а также нанести ущерб государственным интересам Украины», - рассказывают в СБУ.
Сообщается, что во время обысков у злоумышленников изъяли двигатель, который устанавливается на военные вертолеты Ми-8 и Ми-24, много агрегатов и комплектующих, похищенных с авиапредприятия, печати коммерческих структур с признаками фиктивности, бланки, формуляры к авиационной технике, поддельные сертификаты качества , а также принадлежности для изготовления поддельных номеров авиационных двигателей.

Кроме того, правоохранители изъяли у дельцов авиакомплектующие общей стоимостью более четырех миллионов гривен. Сейчас открыто уголовное производство по ст. 185 УК Украины. Продолжаются следственные действия."

СБУ разоблачила мастерскую по нелегальному ремонта авиадвигателей в гараже – видео: diana_mihailova

----------


## F74

> Так!)))


Нет, вполне легально. МО РФ заключило договор с заводом "Коммунист" из Киева- производителем ПНС-24М на ремонт блоков из его состава. Из воинских частей блоки привозили в Люберцы, туда же периодически приезжали представители завода с запасом запчастей (КМК как раз вот с этих "растаявших" полков, а, может, и от СССР что-то осталось), производили ремонт, а затем сдавали на стендах представителям заказчика и получали бабки.

----------


## ОБУ

Як юні військові авіатори небо Карпат підкорювали: ексклюзив “Галки” (ФОТО, ВІДЕО) | Galka.if.ua Новини Івано-Франківська зачем номера замалевали?)

----------


## APKAH

На первой странице появился полный список потерь авиатехники ВС Украины с 17.03.1992 по наше время. Дополнения и комментарии приветствуются! Особенно необходимы уточнения по бортовым/заводским номерам, по фамилиям/именам/отчествам участников л/п, по эксплуатантам (точное название на момент л/п) и другие подробности.

----------


## skydive

06.06.1996● Катастрофа Ил-76МД UR-76539 (0033442234), 338 втап (Запорожье) в аренде у а/к Авиасервис, субаренда а/к Хосебо
Правильное название а/к "Хосеба"

----------


## OKA

"Восстановление пяти Ан-26 в 2016 г. обошлось МО Украины примерно в 8 млн. долл.


Военно-транспортный самолет Ан-26Ш борт. номер 46 (зав. номер 56-09) на аэр. Чугуев перед перелетом на ГП «Завод 410 ГА»
Войсковая часть А-0215 (командование Воздушных Сил ВСУ) министерства обороны Украины с 20 июня по 1 сентября 2016 г. заключила четыре договора с ГП «Завод 410 ГА» о капитальном ремонте самолетов на общую сумму 192,91 млн. грн. Об этом сообщается в «Вестнике государственных закупок». 

Закупка осуществлена по переговорной процедуре, с одним участником, так как завод является монополистом и не имеет на Украине конкурентов при проведении капитального ремонта военно-транспортных самолетов типа Ан-26.
В рамках заключенных договоров планируется выполнить следующие работы:
- капитальный ремонт самолета Ан-26Ш (зав. номер 56-09) с переоборудованием его в вариант Ан-26 (этап) по цене 26,81 млн. грн.;
- капитальный ремонт двух самолетов Ан-26 (этап) по цене 88,42 млн. грн.;
- капитальный ремонт самолета Ан-26Ш (этап) по цене 36,11 млн. грн.;
- капитальный ремонт самолета Ан-26РТ по цене 41,57 млн. грн.
Средняя продолжительность выполнения работ около 6 месяцев. "

Восстановление пяти Ан-26 в 2016 г. обошлось МО Украины примерно в 8 млн. долл.: diana_mihailova

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Название ресурса на фото.



> 16 июля 2014 при осуществлении боевого вылета в штурмовик Су-25 попала ракета ПЗРК, которая повредила часть крыла и вывела из строя гидросистему.
> Однако, летчик не покинул самолет и в сопровождении другого Су-25 совершил аварийную посадку без выпуска шасси на грунтовой аэродром малой авиации. Благодаря умелым действиям летчика удалось сохранить самолет, который в дальнейшем был отремонтирован и введен в строй.

----------


## OKA

" Количество исправных самолетов Ан-24, Ан-26 и Ан-30 в Воздушных Силах Украины

В 2016 г. ГП «Антонов» продлило сроки службы 19 самолетам Ан-24, Ан-26 и Ан-30 Воздушных Сил Украины. Об этом свидетельствует Отчет о результатах проведения переговорной процедуры закупки между в/ч А-0215 (Командованием Воздушных Сил ВС Украины) и ГП «Антонов».


Ан-26 бортовой номер 44, зав. номер 96-03, выпущенный 30 апреля 1980 г.
Конечная цена, согласованная в результате переговоров (с НДС) составила 5,743 млн. грн. (около 220 тыс. долл.). Работы планируется завершить до 15 декабря 2016 г.

С учетом того, что самый новый самолет Ан-26, принадлежащий ВС Украины, выпущен в 1982 г., все состоящие в боевом составе самолеты разработки ГП «Антонов» эксплуатируются за пределами первоначально назначенных сроков службы, что требует ежегодной процедуры их продления разработчиком. Таким образом, по состоянию на конец 2016 – начало 2017 гг. на вооружении ВС Украины будет состоять не более 19 самолетов Ан-24, Ан-26 и Ан-30."

Количество исправных самолетов Ан-24, Ан-26 и Ан-30 в Воздушных Силах Украины : diana_mihailova

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

16 сентября 1993 года начался штурм Сухуми, результатом которого стало падение Сухуми 27 сентября, этнические чистки, тысячи убитых мирных жителей грузинской национальности, десятки тысяч беженцев, покинувших свои дома. Из окруженного города была 2 пути - один по морю, но корабли попадали под обстрел, второй - через горы Сванетии, куда бросились люди, в надежде спасти свои семьи. Но как назло в октябре неожиданно пошел снег, старики, дети, больные и раненные просто замерзали насмерть на перевале.

И Грузии на помощь пришла Украина, пославшая свои вертолетчиков вывозить беженцев. В спасении людей принимали участи 17 вертолетов ВВС Украины (15 Ми-8МТ и 2 Ка-27). *Один вертолет разбился в горах.*
Грузии на помощь пришла Украина (1993г) » TBILISI-KIEV.com

----------


## Андрей Иванович

С Лоста от юзера Сергей Канюшин и юзера Дмитрий

"В Краматорск прибыл воздушный командный пункт знакомый нам борт 022 тестируют оборудование. Проверяют работу пеленг и др.Его перекрасили в зеленый .Сменились позывные аэродром позывной "ЧАША". 022 "Ноша". 



А тут разговорчики
https://yadi.sk/d/bY8cj5sBrmBNd

----------


## borchet

31.08.2004,  Повреждение Су-24мр, ВВС Украины, аэродром Староконстантинов, экипаж ст. летчик к-н Булацик ЕБ, 3 класс и штурман – зам ком АЭ – нач разведки м-р Межинский ОО, после сруливания с ВПП, не выполнив карту контрольных докладов на мове, зарулил на ЦЗТ на крыле 16°, при развороте произошло столкновение левой консоли с газоотбойником на ЦЗТ.

18.08. 1999 г. Авария самолета типа Су-24. При выполнении тренировочного полёта в районе села Липляны (Волынская область) произошёл пожар на борту ВВС Украины. Оба члена экипажа успешно катапультировались

----------


## AndyM

> 18.08. 1999 г. Авария самолета типа Су-24. При выполнении тренировочного полёта в районе села Липляны (Волынская область) произошёл пожар на борту ВВС Украины. Оба члена экипажа успешно катапультировались


1615336
44 белый
Су-24 806 бап вч 53904 Луцк

----------


## APKAH

> И Грузии на помощь пришла Украина, пославшая свои вертолетчиков вывозить беженцев. В спасении людей принимали участи 17 вертолетов ВВС Украины (15 Ми-8МТ и 2 Ка-27). *Один вертолет разбился в горах.*
> Грузии на помощь пришла Украина (1993г) » TBILISI-KIEV.com


А вот это уже интересные малоизвестные факты истории...в отличии от других л/п того конфликта, об этой катастрофе долгое время не было никаких данных, разве что о большом количестве погибших. О работе 17 украинских вертолётов в Грузии слышу впервые...

Катастрофа произошла 29.09.1993 в горном абхазском районе Сванетия близ в контролируемым грузинами (на тот момент) села Сакен (_Сакени по грузински_). Погибло около 40 человек, беженцев, в основном женщин и детей, имена 20 погибших известны. Причём в записях о гибели людей указывается и дата 30.09.1993.




> 31.08.2004, Повреждение Су-24мр, ВВС Украины, аэродром Староконстантинов, экипаж ст. летчик к-н Булацик ЕБ, 3 класс и штурман – зам ком АЭ – нач разведки м-р Межинский ОО, после сруливания с ВПП, не выполнив карту контрольных докладов на мове, зарулил на ЦЗТ на крыле 16°, при развороте произошло столкновение левой консоли с газоотбойником на ЦЗТ.


Коломыйский 48 гв. орап в том же году был расформирован и машины передали в Старкон, вероятно лётчик ещё не привык к новому месту базирования...Возможно вам известно, как назывался эксплуатант самолёта на момент л/п - 7 бап?

А о пожаре на земле в ходе которого сгорел один из Су-24 в Луцке (1995-1997 года) что-нибудь известно?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> А вот это уже интересные малоизвестные факты истории...в отличии от других л/п того конфликта, об этой катастрофе долгое время не было никаких данных, разве что о большом количестве погибших. О работе 17 украинских вертолётов в Грузии слышу впервые...


Были.



И по линии OSCE

На известном вам форуме,в "грузинской" ветке, всё это есть.

----------


## OKA

" Украино-российский Ан-70: с небес … в суд   diana_mihailova для РИА Новости

Украино-российский проект разработки и совместного производства среднего военно-транспортного самолета Ан-70 окончательно переместился с небес  на судебную площадку.



18 ноября 2016 г. Арбитражный суд города Москвы принял решение взыскать с украинского государственного предприятия (Киев) в пользу Минобороны России 180 260 137 руб. (2,8 млн. долл.) неустойки. Во взыскании остальной части неустойки отказано. Иск был заявлен о взыскании 357,5 млн. рублей (5,5 млн. долл.), которые, судя по материалам дела, должны были компенсировать проценты за пользование авансом как коммерческим кредитом в ходе выполнения опытно-конструкторской работы  № 91078 по теме «Создание самолета Ан-70».
Кроме того, в федеральный бюджет с ГП «Антонов» должно быть взыскано еще 200 тыс. руб. госпошлины.

Впрочем, на этом авиационно-судебная война не заканчивается. Данное решение суда первой инстанции может быть обжаловано в Девятый арбитражный апелляционный суд в течение месяца с даты принятия.

Юристы украинского государственного предприятия «Антонов» уже изучают возможность обжалования решения Арбитражного суда Москвы о взыскании неустойки в пользу Минобороны РФ за неисполнение договорных обязательств, о чем сообщила пресс-служба «Антонова».

«В настоящий момент вопрос обжалования указанного решения прорабатывается специалистами юридического управления ГП «Антонов». Дополнительные комментарии могут быть предоставлены лишь после получения ГП «Антонов» полного текста решения суда», - заявили в пресс-службе.

На сайте Арбитражного суда Москвы в настоящее время доступна лишь резолютивная часть судебного решения. Известно, однако, что Министерство обороны РФ подало иск в июле 2015 года. В материалах дела говорится, что в мае 1989 года между министерством и госпредприятием «Авиационный научно-технический комплекс им. О. К. Антонова» (прежнее название ГП «Антонов»)  был заключен договор на выполнение и сдачу заказчику опытно-конструкторских работ по созданию самолета Ан-70.


Однако в мае 2015 года экс-премьер-министр Украины Арсений Яценюк объявил о прекращении военно-технического сотрудничества с Россией, государственный концерн «Антонов» был выведен из состава российско-украинского совместного предприятия «ОАК-Антонов», которое занималось разработкой новых самолетов, а вскоре после этого ликвидирован. Все остальные украинско-российские проекты также были заморожены. В частности, было фактически приостановлено сотрудничество по созданию военно-транспортного самолета Ан-70, а также работы по самолетам Ан-124, Ан-148 и Ан-140.

Это не первое судебное разбирательство между российскими военными и украинским конструкторским бюро. Так, в 18 февраля 2014 года Арбитражный суд Москвы взыскал с ГП «Антонов»  неустойку в размере 34,392 млн. руб. и процентов за пользование коммерческим кредитом в размере 41,271 млн. руб., а всего 103,803 млн. руб. При этом указанное решение лишь частично удовлетворяло иск минобороны РФ, которое требовало с ГП «Антонов»  неустойку в размере 62,532 млн. руб. и процентов за пользование коммерческим кредитом в размере 41,271 млн. руб., а всего 75,663 млн. руб. за нарушение сроков выполнения работ по этапу № 5.3.2.6  ОКР.

Аванс на его выполнение был выдан исполнителю 28 февраля 2011 г. в размере 129,6 млн. руб. 29 ноября 2011 г. ему же была направлена претензия в связи с неисполнением  обязательств по контракту, которая была оставлена без удовлетворения.

С учетом компенсационного характера неустойки суд  счел возможным применить по ходатайству ответчика ГП «Антонов» статью 333 Гражданского кодекса Российской Федерации со снижением размера неустойки до 34,392 млн. руб. (двойная ставка рефинансирования в 16,5% при 386 днях просрочки). В удовлетворении ходатайства ГП «Авиационный научно-технический комплекс им. О.К. Антонова» о приостановлении производства по делу и о прекращении производства по делу было отказано.

Как установлено судом и следует из материалов дела, между Министерством обороны РФ (заказчик) и ГП «Авиационный научно-технический комплекс им. О.К. Антонова» (исполнитель) был заключен договор на выполнение опытно-конструкторской работы № 91078 от 16 мая 1989 г., согласно условиям которого исполнитель обязуется выполнить и сдать заказчику, а последний обязуется принять и оплатить опытно-конструкторскую работу по теме: «Создание самолета АН-70 (1-ый летный экземпляр, экземпляр для статических прочностных испытаний, экземпляр для усталостных испытаний) – шифр «Адепт».

Согласно ведомости исполнения (приложение № 1 к Дополнительному соглашению № 9 от 29 ноября 2010 года) исполнитель должен завершить выполнение работ по этапу № 5.3.6.2 ОКР, стоимостью 162 млн. руб., в срок до 31 октября 2011 г.
До настоящего времени работы по этапу ОКР № 5.3.6.2 не выполнены, заказчику не сданы.

В соответствии с п. 6 Дополнительного соглашения № 7 от 04 марта 2010 г. к контракту, в случае нарушения исполнителем срока выполнения этапа ОКР, он уплачивает заказчику штраф в размере 5% от стоимости этапа ОКР единовременно и неустойку в размере 0,1% от стоимости этапа ОКР за каждый день просрочки исполнения обязательств.

Реализация программы создания оперативно-тактического военно-транспортного самолета короткого взлета и посадки Ан-70 велась РФ и Украиной на основании межправительственных соглашений от 1993 года и 1999 года. Государственными заказчиками самолета выступили министерства обороны РФ и Украины.

РФ на заключительном этапе государственных испытаний самолета (проходил после проведения модернизации, сентябрь 2012 г. - март 2014 г.) участия не принимала, хотя Ан-70 и входил ранее в государственную программу развития вооружений РФ до 2020 года, а государственный оборонный заказ на Ан-70 должен был составить 60 машин. Минобороны РФ в 2006 году впервые официально заявило о выходе из программы Ан-70, мотивируя это тем, что основным российским самолетом военно-транспортной авиации является Ил-76. В апреле 2014 года руководство РФ озвучило планы по внесению корректив в ГОЗ и планы по развитию ОПК в рамках реализации задач по импортозамещению в ряде отраслей промышленного комплекса страны

В январе 2015 года Ан-70 принят на вооружение Вооруженных сил Украины. В настоящее время не летает в связи с истечением ресурсов и сроков службы комплектующих производства РФ и находится на отвественном хранении в ГП «Антонов».
Украина в 2014 году прекратила экспорт в РФ товаров военного и двойного назначения в связи с российской агрессией и аннексией Крыма. Запрет на ВТС с Россией, включая поставки продукции двойного назначения, введен в июне 2014 года. Правительство Украины в мае 2015 года расторгло межправительственное соглашение с РФ в сфере ВТС от 1993 года."

Украино-российский Ан-70: с небес … в суд: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

" Поставки вертолетов Ми-8МСБ-В для силовых структур Украины



В апреле 2014 г. десантно-транспортный вертолет Ми-8МСБ-В был принят на вооружение украинской армии,  а затем было объявлено о заключении договора на поставку 13 вертолетов украинским силовым структурам (10 для министерства обороны и 3 для Национальной гвардии министерства внутренних дел Украины).

В 2015 г. еще один Ми-8МСБ получен государственной службой по чрезвычайным ситуациям Украины. Возможно им стал ранее зарегистрированный в авиакомпании «Мотор Сич» вертолет с гражданским регистрационным номером UR-MSB (заводской номер 9732911), который в настоящее время отсутствует в Регистре гражданских воздушных судов Украины.

Как известно, указанный летательный аппарат стал результатом модернизации, проводимой ПАО «Мотор Сич», многочисленного семейства советских вертолетов типа Ми-8Т (П), оснащавшихся двигателями ТВ2-117, путем их замены на более мощные турбовальные двигатели ТВ3-117ВМА-СБМ1В серии 4Е собственного производства.
При этом для выполнения гособоронзаказа было привлечено ОАО «Оршанский авиаремонтный завод» (п. Болбасово, Республика Беларусь), которое находится под контролем владельца ПАО «Мотор Сич» Вячеслава Богуслаева.

Белорусское предприятие получало закупленные «Мотор Сич» по остаточной стоимости у министерства обороны Украины вертолеты Ми-8, проводило их капитальный ремонт и доработку по текущим бюллетеням, после чего возвращало технику «гражданского применения» на «Мотор Сич», где она оснащалась новыми двигателями ТВ3-117ВМА-СБМ1В серии 4Е и передавалась украинским силовикам.

Импорт вертолетов Ми-8МСБ из Беларуси на Украину в 2014 г.



Еще по одному Ми-8МСБ было импортировано в январе, июле и сентябре, а два в марте 2015 г., всего – 5 бортов по 2,87 млн. долл. за каждый. В 2016 г. из Беларуси на Украину импортировались только вертолеты Ми-2.
По-видимому, после ремоторизации  вертолеты получают новые заводские номера в диапазоне МСБ8430001 - МСБ8430015, так как считаются новыми, и пономерную документацию с новой датой выпуска – 2014 - 2015 гг.

С учетом изложенного материала представляется маловероятной цена одного Ми-8МСБ-В для минобороны в 12 млн. грн., которая была приведена в репортаже о формировании 18-ой отдельной бригады армейской авиации в Полтаве в октябре 2015 г."

Поставки вертолетов Ми-8МСБ-В для силовых структур Украины: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

" Экспорт истребителей МиГ-29 из Украины в Чад

 

Истребитель МиГ-29 (изд. 9-13) бортовой номер TT-OAP, зав.номер 2960710839, предназначенный для поставки ВВС Чада. Львов, весна 2014 г.

26 февраля 2013 г. Товарная биржа «Земельно-Универсальная биржа» по поручению ГП «Спецтехноекспорт» провела аукцион по продаже военного имущества:

- самолет МиГ-29 II категории (без авиационных двигателей), зав. номер 2960710839, общая стартовая цена с НДС - 1775472,00 грн. (222 тыс. долл.);

- авиационные двигатели РД-33 (зав. номера 870883661175, 870884661078), общая стартовая цена с НДС - 2695458,00 грн. (338 тыс. долл.).

Самолет прежде входил в состав 85-го истребительного авиационного полка (в/ч 77054, аэр. Староконстантинов).

Зав.номер/Дата выпуска - 2960710839/ 20 января 1987 г.;
Установленный межремонтный ресурс (часов) – 800;
Налет с начала эксплуатации (часов) – 293
Посадки с начала эксплуатации – 474
На нем были установлены двигатели РД-33 сер.2 с установленным межремонтным ресурсом– 400 часов:
Зав. номер/Дата выпуска – 870884661164/27 ноября 1986 г.  870882172148-28 июня 1991 г.
Наработка с начала эксплуатации (часов) – 308                                   

Цена самолета составила 1,18 млн. грн. (около 220 тыс. долл. по текущему курсу) и оказалась даже меньше, чем установленная остаточная стоимость в плане реализации («Перелік військового майна Збройних Сил, яке може бути відчужено», утвержденный розпорядженням Кабінету Міністрів України від 15 серпня 2011 р. № 1022-р) для аналогичных самолетов. Такие же МиГ-29 1986 г. выпуска из Староконстантинова были оценены в 2,18849 млн. грн. (около 275 тыс. долл. по текущему курсу).

После прохождения самолетом и двигателями капитального ремонта с минимальной модернизацией на ГП «Львовский государственный авиационный ремонтный завод» и ГП «Луцкий авиационный ремонтный завод «Мотор» он в апреле 2014 г. был экспортирован в Республику Чад по цене 5,94 млн. долл.

Сообщалось, что ВВС Чада еще в 2009 г. заключили контракт на покупку 2 истребителей МиГ-29 (изд. 9-13) и 1 учебно-боевого самолета МиГ-29УБ (изд. 9-51), однако указанный самолет до сих пор остался единственным, поставленным в эту страну из Украины. О поставках управляемого авиационного вооружения для МиГ-29 не сообщалось.

Его летную и техническую эксплуатацию в Чаде осуществляют украинские специалисты. "

Экспорт истребителей МиГ-29 из Украины в Чад: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

" Самолет Ан-26 передан в состав 456-ой бригады транспортной авиации после 18-летнего перерыва и года капремонта



3 декабря 2016 г.  состоялись торжества по случаю передачи санитарного самолета с бортовым номером 35 имени Героя Украины Дмитрия Майбороды в состав 456-ой бригады транспортной авиации, которая дислоцируется в Виннице.

«Самолет капитально отремонтировали в Киеве на 410-ом заводе гражданской авиации. Были восстановлены все ресурсные показатели, продлен срок службы. До этого самолет стоял 18 лет, сейчас его ресурс продлен на девять лет. Он является санитарным транспортным самолетом, может одновременно перевозить 18 лежачих больных и эвакуировать 33 сидячих военных», - рассказал старший инженер авиации майор Павел Дидух.



Ан-26ш из в/ч А-4104 (аэр. Чугуев) зав. номер 56-09, бортовой 46 желтый. Восстановительные работы при подготовке к перелету на авиаремонтный завод. Согласно годовому плану государственных закупок МОУ на 2016 год этот борт ждет капитальный ремонт с переоборудованием до варианта Ан-26 (этап). Июнь 2015 г.

Этим самолетом оказался бывший учебный самолет для подготовки штурманов Ан-26ш из в/ч А-4104 (аэр. Чугуев) зав. номер 56-09, бортовой 46 желтый,  выпущенный 28 октября 1977 г.

К моменту поступления на 410-ый завод ГА имел наработку с начала эксплуатации 3948 часов /3083 посадок. Предыдущий капитальный ремонт прошел 20 мая 1987 г., нале после последнего ремонта – 1338 часов.
Президент Украины Петр Порошенко подписал Указ № 647/2015 «Про присвоєння імені Дмитра Майбороди літаку Ан-26 (бортовий номер 35) 456 гвардійської бригади транспортної авіації Повітряних Сил Збройних Сил України» 18 ноября 2015 г.



29 октября 2016 года ГП «Завод 410 ГА» передало самолет Ан-26 имени Героя Украины Дмитрия Майбороды Воздушным Силам Вооруженных Сил Украины после проведения капитального ремонта."

Ан-26 передан в 456-ую бригаду транспортной авиации после 18-летнего перерыва и года капремонта: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"В 2016 г. вопросами восстановления боеготовности штурмовиков Су-25 стала заниматься непосредственно войсковая часть А4465 (командир Дякив Александр Юрьевич) – 299-ая бригада тактической авиации. В конце 2016 г. она заключила договор с ГП «Запорожский государственный авиационный ремонтный завод «МиГремонт» на закупку услуг по продлению самолету Су-25 №25508110266 межремонтного срока службы с 12 до 14 лет с соответствующим продлением назначенного срока службы за 105418,32 грн.


Су-25 бортовой номер 24, зав. номер 25508105038.

Указанное продление выполняется на основании «Программы иследований и работ по определнию возможности индивидуального продления самолетам Су-25УБ №38220123321, Су-25 №№25508106009, 25508105038 межремонтного срока службы с 12 до 14 лет с соответствующим продлением назначенного срока службы».
По договору от 27 сентября 2012 г. 3 самолетам Су-25 по заказу в/ч А0215 на ГП «ЗГАРЗ» было выполнено продление межремонтного и назначенного срока службы  на общую сумму 299,9 тыс. грн.

Все четыре упомянутых в этой записи самолета Су-25 (УБ) в конце 90-ых – начале 2000-ых гг. находились на 316 авиаремонтном заводе (Евпатория), который осваивал капитальный ремонт самолетов Су-25, и имели следующее техническое состояние:



Исходя из приведенных данных, можно предположить, что капремонт трех самолетов, указанных в «Программе…» был завершен  в 2000 г., а самолета Су-25 зав. номер 25508110266 – в 2004 г."

Продление межремонтных ресурсов и сроков службы украинским Су-25 в 2016 г.: diana_mihailova




" Завершен капитальный ремонт украинского Ан-26РТ

7 декабря 2016 г. на аэр. Жуляны на посадке после облета сфотографирован самолет Ан-26РТ бортовой номер 20, зав. номер 83-02.

Облет выполнялся после завершения капитального ремонта, проведенного на ГП «Завод 410 ГА» в период с 22 августа по 1 декабря 2016 г., на сумму 41,569 млн. грн.



Самолет выпущен 26 июня 1979 г., налет с начала эксплуатации – менее 5000 часов при назначенном 20000 часов, ранее входил в состав:
-11-ая оаэ в/ч А4196 (аэр. Винница);
-243-ий осап (аэр. Винница).
В настоящее время – в составе 456-ой бригады транспортной авиации в/ч А-1231 (аэр. Винница).

После выполнения капитального ремонта получил следующие ресурсные показатели:
- межремонтный ресурс – 4000 часов, 4000 посадок
- межремонтный срок службы – 9 лет
- гарантийный ресурс - 1000 часов, 500 посадок
- гарантийный срок службы – 2 года
Продленный ГП «Антонов» до 46,5 лет назначенный срок службы обеспечивает отработку межремонтного срока службы.

Небезынтересно, что в качестве получателя госбюджетных средств от в/ч А0215 (Командование Воздушных Сил ВСУ) выступает не исполнитель - ГП «Завод 410 ГА», а некое ООО «Производственно-коммерческая фирма «СОТИ», созданная в 2015 г. со штатом 4 человека.

23 августа 2016 г. было оформлено дополнение к договору № 303/16 от 22 августа 2016 г., которое предусматривало возможность продления срока действия  до 31 декабря 2017 г. без увеличения его суммы из-за задержки финансирования затрат заказчиком."

Завершен капитальный ремонт украинского Ан-26РТ: diana_mihailova

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Такое вот фото-№30

----------


## OKA

Большой пост с фото про разнообразные  Ми-8 :

"...8. Подводя итоги

Нужно сказать, что за время войны вертолётный парк Ми-8 в четвёртом рейхе значительно усилился.

Оценивая наличный боевой и специальный состав:

МЧС – 6 единиц;
Госпогранслужба – 6 единиц;
МВД – 5 единиц;
ВВС – 12 единиц;
Армейская авиация:
18 ОБрАА – 1 единица;
7 ОПАА – 7 единиц;
16 ОБрАА – 7 единиц;
11 ОБрАА – 12 единиц;
Неопознанные – 5 единиц;
ООН-овские – 18 единиц;

Только в армейских структурах эксплуатируется более 60-ти вертолётов (правда, не все исправны)..."



Крестоносцы XXI века - KLOCH4

----------


## Rafikk

> Большой пост с фото про разнообразные  Ми-8 :
> "...8. Подводя итоги
> Нужно сказать, что за время войны вертолётный парк Ми-8 в четвёртом рейхе значительно усилился.


Уже давно устарело
изменение МВД -7 единиц
Изменение ВВС  - 13 единиц
Изменение 11 ОБрАА – 17 единиц;
Принадлежность не определена еще 23 единиц

ИТОГО 96 без ООНовских, и это те что летают.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Сентябрь 2014● Потеря Dassault Falcon 50 UR-CCC (235), CABI airlines
> В результате боёв в донецком аэропорту, сгорел до тла в одном из ангаров Dassault Falcon 50. Также были уничтожены все списанные самолёты из отстойника аэропорта: Як-42Д UR-42372, UR-42377, UR-42381, UR-42383, UR-?????, Ан-24РВ RA-46447. Фото 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7.


Подтверждение еще одного номера из отстойника ДА который очень не любил сниматься.
UR-46251

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Новые кадры с МС.

----------


## OKA

Статья "историка" :


Один из последних переданных летчикам Су-24МР (№ 93) в полете, 2016 г. © Vladimir Vorobyov.

C фото :

https://fraza.ua/analytics/27.01.17/...donbasse-.html


Отрывок : "..Летчик впоследствии вспоминал: «На высоте около 70 метров Саша [штурман самолета — майор Трошин Александр Анатольевич. — М. Ж.] крикнул, что видит две ракеты — два хвоста. Потом оказалось, что их было четыре..."

Ага, "их вжэ сто" ))





> Новые кадры с МС...


С обсуждением здесь :

Без шума и пыли - KLOCH4

Видео с 9:35

----------


## APKAH

> Уже давно устарело
> изменение МВД -7 единиц
> Изменение ВВС  - 13 единиц
> Изменение 11 ОБрАА – 17 единиц;
> Принадлежность не определена еще 23 единиц
> 
> ИТОГО 96 без ООНовских, и это те что летают.


96 - это разве что вместе с находящимися на хранении. Лётных на 01.01.2017:

Чернобаевка - минимум 12 лётных
Броды - минимум 8
Калинов - минимум 7
Полтава - минимум 1
неопознанные - 6
Борисполь - 5
Винница - 4
Чугуев - минимум 2
Погранцы - 5
МЧС - 6
Нац.Гвардия - 6
ООН - 4
Итого: в госструктурах Украины приблизительно *66 лётных Ми-8* всех модификаций. То есть 65-70 машин реальные цифры, но никак не 90! Находящиеся в ремонте, на хранении или списанные не учитываются.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Вот такое фот с комментариями. 2012 год.

Никон Мытя
ЭТО ГДЕ?????

Вася Сергеев
Вася Сергеев
Франик..

Никон Мытя
Никон Мытя
А КОГДА?

Вася Сергеев
Вася Сергеев
18 октября.

Паша Лактионов
Паша Лактионов
На пузо?

Вася Сергеев
Вася Сергеев
как видишь..)

----------


## Андрей Иванович

А вообще вот эта группа информативна. Посмотрите!

https://vk.com/album-3509181_30896441

и вторая

https://vk.com/videos-4252783

----------


## APKAH

> Итого: в госструктурах Украины приблизительно *66 лётных Ми-8* всех модификаций.


Задался я вопросом сколько же вертолётов Ми-8 осталось на Украине после развала Советского Союза, оказалось что не "более 110", как указано на первой странице, а в четыре раза больше! :eek:

15 осаэ РВСН (Калиновка): 1 Ми-8
16 отао ПВО КВО (Днепропетровск-Кайдаки): 2 Ми-8
16 овэ АА КВО (Днепропетровск-Подгородное): 4 Ми-8, 1 Ми-6ВКП
18 овэ АА ПрикВО (Житомир-Смаковка): 7 Ми-8, 1 Ми-6, 3 Ми-24К, 3 Ми-24Р
24 оаэ ПВ КГБ (Одесса-Школьный): 8 Ми-8, 4 Ка-27ПС
30 овэ АА КВО (Гончаровский): 5 Ми-8
46 уап ВВС КВО (Луганск): 2 Ми-8
51 отбвп АА КВО (Александрия): 26 Ми-6, 29 Ми-8
96 осаэ АА ПрикВО (Шипинцы): 5 Ми-8
107 овэ РВСН (Николаев-Первомайск): 9 Ми-8Т/ТВ
109 овэ РВСН (Хмельницкий-Давыдковцы): 7 Ми-8Т, 1 Ми-8ТВ, 1 Ми-8ПС
111 осаэ АА ПрикВО (Броды-Северный): 8 Ми-8, 2 Ми-24К, 1 Ми-24Р, 2 Ми-9
111 осаэ ВВС ОдВО (Одесса-Школьный): 8 Ми-8
119 овп АА ПрикВО (Броды): 42 Ми-24, 15 Ми-8
119 овэ АА ПрикВО (Дубно): 6 Ми-8/9, 1 Ми-6ВКП, 5 Ми-24К/Р
168 ЛИК ГНИИ-8 (Кировское): 2 Ка-29, 2 Ми-8, 1 Ми-6, 4 Ка-25, 4 Ка-27, 4 Ми-14
456 сап 24 ВА ВГК (Винница-Гавришёвка): 4 Ми-8МТ/ПС, 1 Ми-9, 1 Ми-6ВКП (бывшая 177 отаэ)
208 овэ РЭБ ОдВО (Буялык): 14 Ми-8Т/ППА/СМВ
209 овэ РЭБ ПрикВО (Луцк): 10 Ми-8Т/ППА/СМВ
217 осаэ АА ОдВО (Одесса-Школьный): 9 Ми-8, 1 Ми-6ВКП, 2 Ми-24К
223 осаэ ПВО КВО (Киев-Жуляны): 4 Ми-8
228 овэ РЭБ КВО	(Киев-Борисполь): 10 Ми-8Т/ППА/СМВ
243 осап ВВС ПрикВО (Львов-Скнилов): 8? Ми-8, 1 Ми-6ВКП
255 осаэ ВВС КВО (Киев-Борисполь): 7 Ми-8, 1 Ми-6ВКП
287 обвп АА ОдВО (Рауховка): 43 Ми-24, 18 Ми-8
306 овэ РВСН (Сумы-Ромны): 10 Ми-8/9
308 овэ РВСН (Луцк): 9 Ми-8МТ/ТВ/9
318 овэ АА КВО (Белая Церковь): 12 Ми-24, 6 Ми-8
320 овп ОдВО (Чернобаевка): 33 Ми-8, 30 Ми-6
335 овп АА ПрикВО (Калинов): 40 Ми-24, 24 Ми-8, 6 Ми-9
348 овэ РВСН (Житомир-Белокоровичи): 9 Ми-8
340 отбвп АА ПрикВО (Калинов): 40 Ми-8, 24 Ми-26
441 овп АА ПрикВО (Коростень): 35 Ми-24, 23 Ми-8
442 овп АА ПрикВО (Болград-Жовтневое): 30 Ми-24В/П/К/Р, 20 Ми-8Т/МТ, 3 Ми-9
488 овп АА ПрикВО (Вапнярка): 40 Ми-24, 25 Ми-8, 4 Ми-9
513 овп АА ПрикВО (Бердичев): 43 Ми-24, 21 Ми-8
701 уап ВВС КВО (Чернигов-Певцы): 2 Ми-8
810 уап ВВС КВО (Чугуев): 2 Ми-8
872 оплвп ВМФ (Кача): 24 Ми-14, 5 Ми-8, 14 Ка-25, 1 Ми-9, 6 Ми-14БТ, 2 Ка-25Ц (при разделе ЧФ остался за Россией)

Итого по списку к моменту развала Союза как минимум *445* вертолётов Ми-8 имелось у украинских военных. Ещё около 80 машин находилось у гражданских эксплуатантов новообразованной Украины. На самом деле список не полный, так как есть официальные данные по количеству Ми-8 в трёх военных округах на ноябрь 1990 года - *472*:

После этого ещё целый год (1991) с заводов-изготовителей в строевые части поступали новые вертолёты и точное количество Ми-8 оставшихся на Украине в марте 1992 г. вероятно приближается к 500 экземплярам. И это только один тип Ми-8...куда же всё это добро "разлетелось"? Согластно данным SIPRI на экспорт в различные страны продали минимум 31 борт, треть из былого вероятно была выкуплена местными комерсантами и сейчас трудится по всему миру, часть разделана на металлолом, часть вертолётов до сих пор осталась в отстойниках на задворках аэродромов...

_Исчезающее наследие - площадка Конотопского АРЗ: февраль 1996 г. и 2012 г._

----------


## An-Z

872 оплвп ВМФ (Кача): 24 Ми-14, 5 Ми-8, 14 Ка-25, 1 Ми-9, 6 Ми-14БТ, 2 Ка-25Ц - это вряд ли, Кача вроде бы ничего хохлам не сдавала.. Может с Донузлава.. Очаков не отмечен

----------


## APKAH

> 872 оплвп ВМФ (Кача): 24 Ми-14, 5 Ми-8, 14 Ка-25, 1 Ми-9, 6 Ми-14БТ, 2 Ка-25Ц - это вряд ли, Кача вроде бы ничего хохлам не сдавала.. Может с Донузлава.. Очаков не отмечен


Да верно, Кача при разделе ЧФ за Россией осталась. Список выше исключительно о частях эксплуатирующих Ми-8, ни в Очакове (555 оплвп), ни в Донузлаве (78 окплвп) Ми-8 не эксплуатировались.

----------


## OKA

Тяжёлые повреждения в морской авиации :

" Источник в штабе ВМСУ отвлекает от «Бука» в Макеевке: россияне, якобы, обстреляли Ан-26 авиации ВМСУ



Самолет Военно-морских сил Украины Ан-26 был обстрелян сегодня в 10:20 над Одесским газовым месторождением в Черном море.

Об этом сообщили источники в штабе ВМСУ.

Один из двух Ан-26 ВМСУ с бортовым номером 10, зав. номер 84-02, выпущенный 20 июля 1979 г., прошел капитальный ремонт на ГП "Завод 410 ГА" в декабре 2015 г.

По самолету открыли огонь из стрелкового оружия с борта малого противолодочного корабля Черноморского флота Российской Федерации. Кроме того, Ан-26 сопровождала станция обнаружения зенитно-ракетного комплекса. С борта МПК применялись также сигнальные ракеты.

Украинский самолет получил повреждение корпуса, экипаж не пострадал.

Территория, над которой проходили полеты, принадлежит Украине. Оружия Ан-26 не имел.

Примечание: похоже, что «Бук» в Макеевке был все-таки украинский, иначе отвлечения на негодный объект не потребовалось бы. Также вызывает удивление поражение огнем стрелкового оружия. На какой высоте и дистанции должен был лететь Ан-26, чтобы попасть под эффективный огонь?

P.S.: Появились фото повреждений. Судя по второму фото, стрелок из автомата должен был очень высоко подпрыгнуть, чтобы прострелить фюзеляж сверху :). Да и калибр, судя по первому фото, великоват. Так как отверстие показали только входное, хотелось бы и застрявшую внутри самолета пулю увидеть."

   

Источник в штабе ВМСУ отвлекает от «Бука» в Макеевке: россияне, якобы, обстреляли Ан-26 авиации ВМСУ: diana_mihailova


Это не стрелок подпрыгнул, а сразу МПК сиганул, "и давай палить из ружьев , в небеса, где пели птицы"))

Возможно ломиком или киркой тюкнули в безопасное место.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## insider2017

Возможности ВВС и ПВО Украины по ведению боевых действий против ВКС РФ

----------


## Казанец

> Возможности ВВС и ПВО Украины по ведению боевых действий против ВКС РФ


Забавная статеечка. Ссылки на ВВС Израиля забавны в особенности. Анализ действий ИВВС в 1967 году и их сопоставление с их  тогдашними противниками в 6-дневной войне показал следующее:
1. Лётчики ИВВС совершали по 6 боевых вылетов в день, в то время как пилоты их противников - максимум 1 вылет. Следует отметить, что подобная активность ИВВС стала возможной не только благодаря доблести пилотов, но и была обеспечена БЕЗУПРЕЧНОЙ работой аэродромных служб Израиля.
2. Точность поражения наземных целей была такова, что дала почву для разговоров в стане противников Израиля о применении ИВВС какого-то сверхнового оружия. На самом деле ИВВС и самолёты применяли самые обычные (Мираж, Вотур, Скайхок), и оружие было самое тривиальное (неуправляемые бомбы и снаряды бортовых пушек), а дело-то было ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО в уровне подготовки пилотов
Ну и как там у бандеровских ВВС с подготовкой пилотов? А с аэродромными службами как дела обстоят?

----------


## Muller

> Возможности ВВС и ПВО Украины по ведению боевых действий против ВКС РФ


Автор, похоже, графоман и дилетант. 
Сразу приходит на ум анекдот про то, как филин советовал мышам стать ежиками.

Ну а уж комментарии к этому ...опусу - вообще блеск

----------


## OKA

" Поставка украинских Ми-24В в Юж. Судан через Уганду

В апреле-мае 2015 г. Компания Bosasy Logistics Ltd (Кампала, Р. О. Вох 77 Уганда) приобрело 2 боевых вертолета Ми-24В у Дочернего предприятия государственной компании «Укрспецэкспорт» Государственное внешнеторговое и инвестиционное предприятие «Промоборонэкспорт» по контракту № POE-30.3-30-K/KE-14, подписанному в 2014 г. В итоге вертолеты вместе с тремя другими Ми-24В-МСБ, оснащенными модернизированными двигателями ТВ3-117ВМА-СБМ-1В-03 разработки и производства ПАО «Мотор Сич», поставлены в Юж. Судан.



Проданы вертолеты из наличия армейской авиации Вооруженных сил Украины в комплекте со средствами наземного обслуживания в комплектации 1:1:
- зав. номер 3532422015149, выпуска 28 июня 1980 г., налет СНЭ – 692 часа;
- зав. номер 3532422015039, выпуска 25 мая 1980 г., налет СНЭ – 657 часов.
Цена за каждый - 1,896 млн. долл."

Поставка украинских Ми-24В в Юж. Судан через Уганду : diana_mihailova






> ..Ну и как там у бандеровских ВВС с подготовкой пилотов? А с аэродромными службами как дела обстоят?



" Уроки АТО для Воздушных Сил Украины

Как совершенствуется авиатехника и какие изменения произошли в подготовке пилотов, исходя из анализа выполнения задач авиаторами на Востоке Украины

Сейчас обучение летных экипажей в войсках и обучения курсантов в главном вузе ВС происходят с учетом опыта боевых действий АТО. Подготовка и выполнение учебно-боевых задач обязательно учитывает неоднородность физико-географических условий Восточного региона Украины, затрудняющих визуальное ориентирование летного состава, особенно на малой высоте полета.

- В военном конфликте на Донбассе мы увидели к чему приводит отсутствие современных средств бортового комплекса обороны на самолетах и ​​вертолетах, - говорит штурман авиационной бригады Сергей М., который выполнял боевые задачи на Востоке нашей страны. - Например, на самолетах Ан-26 и Ан-30Б не было никаких средств активной защиты. Речь идет о станции оптико-электронного противодействия и автоматы отстрела ложных целей.

Боевые самолеты также не отличались современными средствами воздушной разведки и засекреченной радиосвязи. Не лучше и с оборудованием вертолетов Воздушных Сил и армейской авиации Сухопутных войск.

По словам заместителя командира авиационной бригады Евгения Б(улацкого), запуск ракеты современного ПЗРК пилот может наблюдать только визуально.

- Такова реальность, - говорит он. - Увидел, успел выполнить маневр - остался жив и сохранил машину. Упустил - все! В июле 2014 года мой экипаж выполнял очередное боевое задание. Получили маршрут, высоту и время выхода на точку под Славянском. Но нас там уже ждали несколько расчетов ПЗРК. Над Семеновкой увидели ракету, которая шла прямо на самолет. Взрыв! Но, к счастью, на Су-24МР два двигателя. Поэтому на одном мы и добрались до базового аэродрома. В конце концов, для нас это не проблема. Кстати, самолет уже отремонтировали, и он вернулся в строй.

Военный летчик 1-го класса полковник запаса Александр Х(анисов) - один из самых опытных летчиков-штурмовиков в Вооруженных Силах Украины. В свое время именно он готовил всех без исключения летчиков штурмовой авиации для участия в боевых действиях в Афганистане. Сейчас он делится своим бесценным опытом с младшими коллегами.

 С начала боевых действий на Донбассе пилотам пришлось выполнять задания, не отрабатывавшиеся на практике в мирное время. Тогда считали, что уничтожение блокпостов, огневых средств и живой силы врага на позициях и в опорных пунктах - типичная задача ствольной и реактивной артиллерии, а не тактической авиации. Но эта задача стала привычной для боевых пилотов на Донбассе.

Офицер авиации Командования Воздушных Сил ВС Украины Олег Г. отмечает, что применение боевой авиации при выполнении задач в районе АТО имело несколько особенностей. Прежде всего, это высокая эффективность системы разведки противника, которая была обеспечена поддержкой всех имеющихся сил и средств из «русского военторга».

- Это и плотная эшелонированная система ПВО противника, и развитая система информаторов о действиях наших войск, и подавление радиосвязи между экипажами и пунктами управления, - рассказывает офицер. - Следует также учитывать возможность перехвата переговоров и вмешательства посторонних лиц в радиообмен для дезинформации и срыва управления экипажей.

С первых дней войны начался активный поиск реальных возможностей как совершенствования авиационной техники, так и повышения мастерства летчиков. Уже в начале лета 2014 года было принято решение о закупке и безотлагательной установке станций оптико-электронного противодействия «Адрос» для вертолетов военной авиации. Впоследствии начали применять современные системы «Адрос». В войсках уже достаточное количество самолетов и вертолетов, оснащенных этим оборудованием.

- В 2014-2015 годах, когда было тяжелее всего, силами и средствами авиационных воинских частей было восстановлено почти 150 единиц авиационной техники, после выполнения ремонта и модернизации получено более 40 летательных аппаратов, - рассказывает главный инженер авиации Воздушных Сил (генерал-майор Петр Скоренький).

Изменилась подготовка по многим направлениям боевой учебы экипажей Воздушных Сил. Авиаторы приобретают навыки по уничтожению блокпостов террористов в поле и вблизи населенных пунктов, поражения сводных мобильных огневых подразделений противника в составе бронетанковых, реактивных и артиллерийских групп.

Опыт авиации в АТО сейчас подробно изучают в профильном ВУЗе Воздушных Сил.

- Весь опыт, который приобрели наши пилоты в боевых действиях на Востоке Украины, обязательно учитывается при летной подготовке курсантов, особенно старших курсов, - отмечает начальник Харьковского национального университета Воздушных Сил имени Ивана Кожедуба (генерал-майор Андрей Алимпиев). - Например, в курс обучения родов авиации включено изучение тактических приемов боевого применения авиации при выполнении боевых задач по поддержке наземных войск, а также занятия по выживанию после аварийного покидания самолета во время боевых действий на территории противника. На практических занятиях постоянно отрабатывают такие элементы, как общевойсковой бой, ориентирования на местности, маскировки, скрытое перемещение.

Анализ боевой роботы в АТО заставил внести некоторые изменения в боевые уставы и начать работу по доработке «Курсов боевой подготовки»  авиации. В частности, как утверждает опыт, необходимо значительно сокращать время реакции от обнаружения объектов противника до их уничтожения. Также возникла необходимость применения самолетов-ретрансляторов для поддержки радиосвязи с экипажами, которые выполняют задачи на большом расстоянии и сверхмалой высоте. Сегодня происходит постоянное наращивание системы управления путем ретрансляции сигналов боевого управления."

Уроки АТО для Воздушных Сил Украины: diana_mihailova

----------


## Rutunda

Вам это не надоело? Копаться в чужих ВВС из-за дури 2х областей? Тянуть это все 3 года, вести какие-то дурные списки и описи, следить за этим...  Не надоело это мракобесьЕ??? Может вернемяся к формату 2008г? Тогда такой муры не было. Честно- устал читать эти ущемленческие вопли про ненависть и полив.

----------


## Muller

> Вам это не надоело? Копаться в чужих ВВС из-за дури 2х областей? Тянуть это все 3 года, вести какие-то дурные списки и описи, следить за этим...  Не надоело это мракобесьЕ??? Может вернемяся к формату 2008г? Тогда такой муры не было. Честно- устал читать эти ущемленческие вопли про ненависть и полив.


Можно подумать, Вас кто-то заставляет это читать :)
Устали - не читайте и силы сбережёте ;)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

6 номеров.



> індивідуальне продовження міжремонтного строку служби вертольоту Ми-9, № 98233098/10
> ID: 
>  74643cbaec5746cab7256e0756de7fbc  
>  Ідентифікатор закупівлі:  
>  UA-2016-11-15-000294-b  
>  Очікувана вартість:  
>  208 380,00 грн. з ПДВ  
>  Дата останніх змін:  
>  2 груд. 2016 р., 15:57





> Індивідуальне продовження міжремонтного строку служби вертольоту Ми-9 №98233162 (11)
> ID: 
>  6f68f8b4a8c5425f923ec54c4901bd80  
>  Ідентифікатор закупівлі:  
>  UA-2016-11-14-000337-a  
>  Очікувана вартість:  
>  208 380,00 грн. з ПДВ  
>  Дата останніх змін:  
>  2 груд. 2016 р., 13:57

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Миг-29МУ1 №02 белый (???), в 2016 г. передан с ремонта, но пока ещё замечен не был

----------


## Rutunda

> 


Ну хлам с бельбека и что??

----------


## OKA

" 142-ому учебно-тренировочному центру Сил специальных операций передаются четыре вертолета Ми-8



Приказом Министерства обороны Украины от 22 декабря 2016 № 711 директору государственного предприятия Министерства обороны Украины «Аэропорт Львов-2» было поручено организовать изъятие с баланса государственного предприятия и передачу в войсковую часть А2772 Сил специальных операций Вооруженных Сил Украины четырех вертолетов Ми-8 в модификациях ППА/СВМ:

Ми-8ППА бортовой номер 03, заводской номер 9807715, выпуска 29 апреля 1980 г., налет СНЭ – 845 час, ППР- 264 час, последний КВР – 24 января 1988 г.

Ми-8ППА бортовой номер 01, заводской номер 9807717, выпуска 29 апреля 1980 г., налет СНЭ – 1042 час, ППР- 591 час, последний КВР – 30 апреля 1988 г.

Ми-8ППА бортовой номер 19, заводской номер 9807726, выпуска 20 августа 1980 г., налет СНЭ – 855 час, ППР- 407 час, последний КВР – 24 марта 1988 г.

Ми-8СМВ бортовой номер 06, заводской номер 9807835, выпуска 26 декабря 1980 г., налет СНЭ – 845 час, ППР- 285 час, последний КВР - 13 октября 1988 г.



Указанные модификации предназначены для ведения радиоэлектронной борьбы и входили в состав 209-ой овэ РЭБ (в/ч А-0995). Ми-8 ППА - постановщик помех (ПП) оснащен станцией «Азалия» (А), Ми-8 СМВ - постановщик помех оборудован станцией постановки помех «Смальта-В» (вертолетная версия).

По-видимому, вертолеты будут переделаны в обычный транспортный вариант и должны пройти капитальный ремонт, так выпущены в 1980 г. и не ремонтировались более 29 лет. "

142-ому учебно-тренировочному центру Сил специальных операций передаются четыре вертолета Ми-8 : diana_mihailova

----------


## Djoker

Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:114099) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29MU1

----------


## KURYER

Украинские ВВС рассчитывают получить 60 модернизированных самолётов.



> Украинские ВВС в 2017 году получат 60 модернизированных самолётов. Об этом заявил командующий ВСУ генерал-полковник Сергей Дроздов.
> — От предприятий концерна "Укроборонпром" в этом году мы должны получить около 60 отремонтированных и модернизированных самолётов. Это истребители МиГ-29 и Су-27, штурмовики Су-25, бомбардировщики Су-24 и учебно-боевые Л-39", — сообщил он в интервью местным СМИ.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

"15 - 16 декабря 2016 года специалисты компании «Сторк» на базе АК АО «Мотор Сич» провели презентацию программно-аппаратного комплекса EuroNav7 компании EuroAvionics.

Для этого на вертолёт Ми-8МСБ-Т был установлен навигационно-тактический генератор цифровых карт RN7 и многофункциональный дисплей MDU268 компании Esterline.

В первый день летному составу были продемонстрированы возможности программного наземного комплекса EasyTask и Map Conersion Suite компании EuroAvionics для создания планов полета, информационных слоев, выполнения специальных задач поиска и спасения, а также послеполетной разбора полётов.

Во второй день, в процессе выполнения штатных полётов, летный состав получил практическое представление о работе навигационно-тактического генератора карт RN7.

Пилотировавшие экипажи высоко оценили преимущества которые дает навигационно-тактический генератор цифровых карт RN7 для выполнения маршрутных полётов, полётов над безориентирной местностью (водохранилище), выполнения операций поиска и спасения, разведки.

К сведению, вертолет Ми-8МСБ-Т, на котором выполнялась демонстрация, ранее был доработан по двенадцати Дополнительным Сертификатам типа (№№ ДТВ0070, ДТВ0071, ДТВ0073, ДТВ0074, ДТВ0075, ДТВ0076, ДТВ0078, ДТВ0079, ДТВ0080, ДТВ0081, ДТВ0082, ДТВ0113), держателем которых является компания «Сторк»."

Демонстрация навигационно-тактического генератора карт RN7 на базе вертолета Ми-8МСБ-Т: diana_mihailova

----------


## Повітрянні Сили України

хоть пишите- не пишите, правду всю все равно не узнаете. В сети вам никогда не вывесят точнче потери как и фото видео все го что есть. Т

----------


## OKA

> хоть пишите- не пишите, правду всю все равно не узнаете. В сети вам никогда не вывесят точнче потери как и фото видео все го что есть. Т


Сдавайся, пока не поздно)) За военные преступления против мирных граждан Украины и нынешних ДНР и ЛНР придётся отвечать.

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com....html#comments

----------


## Повітрянні Сили України

> Сдавайся, пока не поздно)) За военные преступления против мирных граждан Украины и нынешних ДНР и ЛНР придётся отвечать.
> 
> Денацификация в американской зоне оккупации - Colonel Cassad


Еще одно из памперсов к компу вылезло :) Я ещеи над Вашингтоном, Москвой и  Пекином полетаю, а про мелюзгу ЛДНР (Одну букву на П заменить)  я вообще не говорю.

----------


## APKAH

> хоть пишите- не пишите, правду всю все равно не узнаете.


А жаль, если не узнаем...Сколько раз за годы уже слышал данную риторику, "я вот знаю, но не скажу"...не переживайте, со временем всё узнаем, определим и уточним. И в приват мне писали из украинских частей, для корректировки отдельных л/п лета 2014 г. с подробнейшими деталями - хотят что бы правду знали...




> В сети вам никогда не вывесят точнче потери как и фото видео всего что есть. Т


Нам нет, а вот мы - да. С учётом развития средств коммуникаций, даже то, что ещё выяснилось - выяснится позже, не сомневайтесь.
---------------------------------------------
P.S. Повітрянні Сили України, а с первой страницей данной веткой, вы ознакомились?

----------


## OKA

" Ан-26Ш ВС ВСУ бортовой 71, зав. номер 32-10 прибыл 1 марта с.г. на ГП "Завод 410 ГА" на капремонт

01.03.2017 года на ГП «Завод 410 ГА» для выполнения капитального ремонта прибыл самолет Ан-26Ш бортовой номер 71 (зав. номер 32-10) Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины.Самолет выпущен 30 декабря 1975 г., прошел второй капитальный ремонт в феврале 1990 г. Налет СНЭ=3915 часов по состоянию на ноябрь 1992 г.

С КиГАЗ поступил в 46-ой учебный авиационный полк (в/ч 26003) Ворошиловградского ВВАУШ, где и эксплуатировался до его расформирования с бортовым номером 31 красный. Затем был передан в в/ч А-4104 (аэр.Чугуев), где и находился на хранении после исчерапния календарного срока хранения и эксплуатации. Там же получил бортовой номер 71 желтый.

  



Самолет Ан-26Ш бортовой номер 71 (зав. номер 32-10) на аэр.Чугуев в июне 2010 г."

Ан-26Ш ВС ВСУ бортовой 71, зав. номер 32-10 прибыл 1 марта с.г. на ГП "Завод 410 ГА" на капремонт: diana_mihailova





> А жаль, если не узнаем...Сколько раз за годы уже слышал данную риторику, "я вот знаю, но не скажу"...не переживайте, со временем всё узнаем, определим и уточним. И в приват мне писали из украинских частей, для корректировки отдельных л/п лета 2014 г. с подробнейшими деталями - хотят что бы правду знали...
> 
> ...c первой страницей данной веткой, вы ознакомились?





> Еще одно из памперсов к компу вылезло :) Я ещеи над Вашингтоном, Москвой и  Пекином полетаю, а про мелюзгу ЛДНР (Одну букву на П заменить)  я вообще не говорю.


Ну , пока "мелюзга из памперсов" вашей "эувропэйской армии" вполне отвешивает звездюлей)) Или там опять бурятская бронеконница на горизонте мерещится)) 

Все эти "асы над Донбассом" смело летали бомбить мирняк до тех пор, пока их методично не стали утилизировать. 
И прекратили летать, когда врубились, что их могут всех до одного к любимому фюреру Бандере отправить))
До Вашингтонов , Пекина и Москвы не добрамшись))

Бойся "Аллигаторов" и "Ночных охотников")) Носи памперсы))

----------


## Повітрянні Сили України

> Ну , пока "мелюзга из памперсов" вашей "эувропэйской армии" вполне отвешивает звездюлей)) Или там опять бурятская бронеконница на горизонте мерещится)) 
> Все эти "асы над Донбассом" смело летали бомбить мирняк до тех пор, пока их методично не стали утилизировать. 
> И прекратили летать, когда врубились, что их могут всех до одного к любимому фюреру Бандере отправить))
> До Вашингтонов , Пекина и Москвы не добрамшись))
> Бойся "Аллигаторов" и "Ночных охотников")) Носи памперсы))


Так надо флуд не по теме устроить??? Мне положить на горсть голодранцев мнящих из себя  армию и пыжащихся в сети. Вы пустое место. Какие-то бредни о Бандере "фюрере"-видимо у вас в голове существующим, кого то вырубали (чем кстати? киркой из шахты?: в небо кидали). Вообще из-за такого г. ваш форум превратился в клоаку. Думаете мы не читали его ранее? Читали, еще когда тут были другие люди и пользователи, и не приятно что всякая шалупонь из каких то дыр лезет и срет в месте где раньше обменивались инфой  люди из разных стран и гадит между этими людьми. Потому-закройтесь малолетки. Вам РФ не даст ни Ка-52 ,ни Ми-28Н- вы дно мелочное против скажем  Египта (Ка-52) или Алжира (Ми-28НЭ) :)) Так что наденьте памперсы и марш с цивилизованного форума назад крысятничать в шахты нищеброды. :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

> Так надо флуд не по теме устроить??? Мне положить на горсть голодранцев мнящих из себя  армию и пыжащихся в сети. Вы пустое место. Какие-то бредни о Бандере "фюрере"-видимо у вас в голове существующим, кого то вырубали (чем кстати? киркой из шахты?: в небо кидали). Вообще из-за такого г. ваш форум превратился в клоаку. Думаете мы не читали его ранее? Читали, еще когда тут были другие люди и пользователи, и не приятно что всякая шалупонь из каких то дыр лезет и срет в месте где раньше обменивались инфой  люди из разных стран и гадит между этими людьми. Потому-закройтесь малолетки. Вам РФ не даст ни Ка-52 ,ни Ми-28Н- вы дно мелочное против скажем  Египта (Ка-52) или Алжира (Ми-28НЭ) :)) Так что наденьте памперсы и марш с цивилизованного форума назад крысятничать в шахты нищеброды.



Ну вот опять)) Предлагалось ведь :

"..а с первой страницей данной веткой, вы ознакомились? "

Потери и боевой состав ВВС Украины



Заранее извиняюсь за офф. , раз цитируется часть предыдущего поста.

Ну очередной пустой пост из 9 на данный момент. "..ваш форум превратился в клоаку.." )) 

Да в общем-то вполне прилично люди общаются, в рамках форума, пока неадекваты с "козырей" не заходят)) 

На форуме большинство активных участников имеют (или имели), прямое отношение к ВВС СССР, РФ, или авиапрому . 

Странно было бы наблюдать другую реакцию на появление злобных персонажей- "повитрянщиков"))

В курилке есть ветка "укромоб" , там много места для подобных постов. Ну или  в приват можно выражать подобное))



Ну так есть что-то по теме "Потери и боевой состав ВВС Украины", кроме флуда и пр. "клоак, дыр, лезет и срет" сказать? ))  

Заняться нечем?

Чем характерны посты упоротых "повитрянщиков"- сразу переходят к "срачам")) В расчёте на ответную реакцию)) Типикал))

Видимо рвётся седалище)) Или дела пошли не очень хорошо, что характерно)) Ну или просто напакостить.

Таких здесь бывало немало , и рассчитывать на снижение накала  пока не приходится))  Геть к Бандере))

В конце концов есть ЖЖ, где подобные персонажи толпами по каментам лазают))

Можно по теме потерь и состава сюда например обратиться))  : 

Пустотелые - KLOCH4

Там таких любят))

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;147175]

В курилке есть ветка "укромоб" , там много места для подобных постов. 


*Ока*, к чему? Порядочная курилка, зачем там больные и наркоманы?

----------


## Nazar

> Мне положить на горсть голодранцев мнящих из себя  армию и пыжащихся в сети. Вы пустое место. Вообще из-за такого г. ваш форум превратился в клоаку.Так что наденьте памперсы и марш с цивилизованного форума назад крысятничать в шахты нищеброды.


На этой прекрасной ноте, наш экипаж прощается с вами. Удачных полетов над Москвой и Пекином. Воздушные шарики выдаются в отделе детских игрушек.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-24М б/н 27.

Новороссия и Украина.

----------


## Nazar

> Су-24М б/н 27.
> 
> Новороссия и Украина.



Они теперь каждому уничтоженному ЛА и каждой потерянной единице бронетехники, будут памятные таблички ставить? Места хватит?

----------


## Nazar

Ну то что два дня назад под Краматорском выпилился украинский Ми-2, известно всем, так-что добавлю я пару фамилий вот в этот списочек
Украинская "мобилизация"
Кстати бортачем на борту был старший лейтенант Кондул Роман Григорьевич, известный на модельных сайтах под ником Romash_83.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

18БрАА.
Номер скрыт под полосами быстрой идентификации.
Командир - подполковник Волошин Евгений Петрович;

Второй пилот - капитан Мовчан Дмитрий Васильевич;

Борттехник - старший лейтенант Кондул Роман Григорьевич;

Пасcажир - полковник Мельник Валерий Иванович;

Пасcажир - полковник Калитич Виктор Михайлович.

----------


## OKA

Небольшие дополнения :


"Власти ДНР опровергли сообщения украинских СМИ о том, что военный вертолёт ВСУ Ми-2, разбившийся ранее в районе населённого пункта Малиновка недалеко от Краматорска, рухнул в результате столкновения с линиями электропередачи. Об этом представитель оперативного командования Эдуард Басурин заявил на брифинге в Донецке.

— Истинной причиной катастрофы вертолёта был взрыв для ликвидации членов комиссии МО Украины, которая имела доказательства хищений по итогам проверки складов вооружения в воинских частях ВСУ, — заявил Басурин.

По его словам, после резонансного взрыва склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения ВСУ в Балаклее генеральным штабом ВС Украины была инициирована проверка всех мест хранения боеприпасов силовых структур.

— Особое внимание было уделено складам в зоне АТО. В них комиссия уже выявила массу грубых недостатков по порядку хранения боеприпасов, а также факты недостачи, — подытожил Басурин..."

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...sie_stal_vzryv


".."В вертолете были командир — подполковник Волошин Евгений Петрович, второй пилот — капитан Мовчан Дмитрий Васильевич, борттехник — старший лейтенант Кондул Роман Григорьевич, пассажир — полковник Мельник Валерий Иванович, пассажир — полковник Калитич Виктор Михайлович", — говорится в сообщении.

Согласно информации, опубликованной в открытых источниках, Мельник был начальником штаба батальона "Айдар", а Калитич — начальником службы ракетно-артиллерийского обеспечения штаба военной операции на востоке Украины...

Как сообщил РИА Новости официальный представитель Народной милиции самопровозглашенной Луганской народной республики Андрей Марочко, в упавшем вблизи Краматорска вертолете находился высокопоставленный офицер Минобороны Украины. "Не исключено, что это представитель руководства службы ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения сухопутных войск ВСУ, который летел в Краматорск в рамках проведения разбирательства по фактам хищения боеприпасов с военного арсенала в Балаклее", — добавил он.

Марочко не исключает, что крушение вертолета может быть диверсией с целью скрыть хищения вооружений со складов в Харьковской области..."

https://ria.ru/world/20170327/1490877782.html



"...Официальной версией Минобороны Украины остается столкновение с линией электропередач. Об этом заявил спикер МОУ по вопросам «АТО» Андрей Лысенко на брифинге.

    И хотя на видео с места крушения не видно линий электропередач, комиссия Минобороны Украины пришла к выводу, что именно они стали причиной крушения вертолета.

«Это заключение комиссии, которая работала после трагедии. Я не уверен, что на этом видео можно наблюдать и видеть все, что произошло. Комиссия работала на месте, были обследованы остатки, оставшиеся от вертолета, и были собраны показания свидетелей, которые видели, как это происходило», — сообщил Лысенко подробности расследования инцидента.

    «Любой взлет воздушного судна в воздух — это уже выполнение боевой задачи», — заявил Лысенко на том же брифинге..." 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nyl5FakYamc


Источник: Вертолет ВСУ уничтожили, чтобы ликвидировать комиссию Минобороны (ВИДЕО) | Русская весна


"В военной прокуратуре назвала причины катастрофы Ми-2 " :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YgTLF1NZvc


"Полковник МЕЛЬНИК Валерий Иванович - начальник управления организационно-планового и эксплуатации - заместитель начальника центрального автомобильного управления ВС Украины Вооружения Вооруженных Сил Украины (находился на борту в качестве пассажира).
Полковник Калитич Виктор Михайлович - начальник отдела ремонта РАО управления эксплуатации, ремонта и технической подготовки центрального ракетно-артиллерийского управления ВС Украины Вооружения ВС Украины (находился на борту в качестве пассажира). "

Упал вертолёт - Страница 30

В общем пока вопросы остаются...  
Про "любой взлёт в воздух-выполнение боевой задачи" -это  5 баллов)) Подскок-тоже взлёт ))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Номер (в списке его нет).Из вк «ОВАЛ✈»,альбом "Старконіада - 2017".

----------


## OKA

" Су-24М и L-39 7-ой бригады тактической авиации на учениях в Луцке



Су-24М бортовой номер 46, зав. номер 1341606, выпущенный 1 октября 1991 г. Ранее входил  в состав 206-го бап (в/ч А4562, аэр. Канатово).



Су-24М бортовой номер 49, зав. номер 1141601, выпущенный 4 апреля 1988 г. Ранее входил  в состав 206-го бап (в/ч А4562, аэр. Канатово).



Су-24М бортовой номер 41, зав. номер 1041636, выпущенный 24 октября 1987 г. Ранее входил  в состав 206-го бап (в/ч А4562, аэр. Канатово).



L-39 зав. номер 934675.

В течение двух недель в Луцке на базе военного аэродрома продолжается летно-методический сбор летного состава 7-ой бригады тактической авиации имени Петра Франко Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины.
Основная цель сборов - подготовка летного состава к боевым действиям днем ​​и ночью на фронтовых бомбардировщиках и самолетах-разведчиках при различных погодных условиях и в разное время суток. Летчики учатся выполнять сложные виды маневров в воздухе и поражать наземные цели бомбами и ракетами.
Пилоты и штурманский состав, которые тренируются на Волыни, прибывших из Хмельницкой области. Луцкий аэропорт для них - оптимальный вариант. Рядом - авиационный полигон «Повурск», где можно практически отработать не только упражнения пилотирования на фронтовых бомбардировщиках и самолетах-разведчиках при различных погодных условиях и в разное время сутки но и практически выполнять сложные маневры самолетов в воздухе. А самое главное - отработать применение бортового вооружения самолетов и практическое бомбометание. Передислокация авиаторов из Хмельницкой и усиленные тренировки в небе над Волынью имеют практическую цель. Практическое выполнение перебазирования на новый аэродром, является одним из элементов летной подготовки.
Как отметил командир бригады, каждое исполнение задач экипажами связано с противодействием средствам ПВО условного противника, управление боевой машиной в условиях работы средств вражеских РЭБ.
По его словам, условия тактической обстановки берутся реальные. В частности, дальность и радиус действия отдельных образцов средств ПВО и РЭБ, погодные факторы, закладываются случаи внезапного отказа или вывода из строя отдельных узлов и агрегатов крылатых машин и т. В программе подготовки летного состава части все задания растут в сложности по экспоненте от простого к более сложному."

Су-24М и L-39 7-ой бригады тактической авиации на учениях в Луцке: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

" Поставки истребителей МиГ-29 из Украины в Азербайджан

В 2005 г. государственной компанией «Укрспецэкспорт» был подписан контракт с министерством обороны Азербайджана изначально на поставку 12 модернизированных и отремонтированных на Львовском АРЗ МиГ-29 типа 9-13 и двух учебно-боевых МиГ-29УБ.

Посредником в сделке выступил бакинский филиал компании Airtechservice Corporation, зарегистрированной в штате Дэлавер (США) и принадлежащий двум гражданам Азербайджана. При этом стоимость по данным украинской таможни составила 3,9 млн. долл. за боевой и 4,305 млн. долл. за учебно-боевой самолеты.



В связи с катастрофой 29 января 2008 г. в ходе тренировочного полета одной из азербайджанских «спарок», украинская сторона поспешила восполнить потерю по гораздо более низкой цене. Возможно, это была «плата» Украины за неразглашение результатов расследования причин летного происшествия (некоторые эксперты видели причину этой и произошедшей спустя две недели 13 февраля 2008 г. катастрофы МиГ-29 ВВС Казахстана в некачественном украинском  ремонте, другие называли отказ двигателей), возможно, были и другие причины для столь резкого (почти на порядок) снижения цены, но посредник по бизнесу остался прежний - Airtechservice Corporation. При этом путь к конечному пользователю, несмотря на территориальную близость, оказался неожиданно тернист: 27 февраля 2009 г. при прохождении таможенного оформления в морском порту Батуми грузинскими властями был арестован паром «Герои Плевны», владельцем которого является украинская компания «Укрферри». Причиной задержания стало нахождение на борту судна истребителя МиГ-29УБ таможенной стоимостью 0,471 млн. долл. в разобранном виде без необходимых товаросопроводительных документов. После неофициальных переговоров скандал урегулировали и паром был отпущен в порт приписки Ильичевск. Причем произошло это якобы по личному указанию президента Грузии Михаила Саакашвили после переговоров с президентом Украины Виктором Ющенко.

Спустя еще два с половиной года в адрес уже непосредственно министерства обороны Азербайджана ушел еще один учебно-боевой самолет МиГ-29УБ, таможенная стоимость которого составила 2,71 млн. долл."

Поставки истребителей МиГ-29 из Украины в Азербайджан : diana_mihailova



" Поставки учебно-боевых самолетов МиГ-29УБ из Украины в США

В период с 2006 по 2008 гг. частным американским компаниям были отправлены три демилитаризованных учебно-боевых самолета МиГ-29УБ. Самую первую машину с налетом всего лишь 510 часов «Укринмаш» продал обществу с ограниченной ответственностью M-Cubed Co.L.L.C. из штата Вашингтон.



Первый полет частного американского МиГ-29УБ бортовой номер N129XX, зав. номер 80003003127, 10 декабря 2010 г.

Дальше начались приключения: транспортная компания решила подстраховаться от возможного воровства и пиратства, и разделила груз на две части. Крылья и двигатели были отправлены через Атлантику, а фюзеляж – через Тихий океан. В Гонконге фюзеляж был выгружен для смены судна, но отправитель не оформил местную импортную лицензию, и 4 апреля 2006 г. груз был задержан и объявлен военной контрабандой. Судебное разбирательство, в результате которого китайский суд признал законность данной операции, длилось два года. Наконец, в 2008 г. самолет был полностью доставлен в США, где и был перепродан John T. Sessions Historic Aircraft Foundation, спустя полтора года обладателем машины стал Historic Flight Foundation, а с апреля 2011 г. - Vulcan Warbirds Inc. из Сиэтла. При этом поднять самолет в воздух удалось лишь 23 января 2011 г. с помощью словацких специалистов, а также после получения новых двигателей РД-33 с российского завода им. Климова. Считается, что самолет является на сегодня единственным МиГ-29, допущенным  в США к участиям в авиашоу.

Два других, также демилитаризованных самолета этого типа, приобрела у «Укрспецэкспорта» компания Air USA. Inc из штата Невада, еще в 1990-х гг. купившая два боевых МиГ-29 в Киргизии. Компания планировала использовать их в качестве самолетов вероятного противника, по заказу американского правительства, для тренировки пилотов американских ВВС. Самолеты компании Air USA базируются на различных аэродромах мира, соседствующих с базами ВВС США, для проведения боевых тренировок пилотов. Штат компании сформирован из бывших военных летчиков высочайшей квалификации, которые играют роль «агрессоров» во время имитации воздушных боев. Владелец компании Air USA - сам бывший летчик американских ВМС с самого начала не планировал использовать эти истребители для участия в авиационных шоу."



Поставки учебно-боевых самолетов МиГ-29УБ из Украины в США: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

" Ангольское дело Одесского авиационного: заводчан подозревают в краже и подмене истребителя МиГ-23УБ
Стало известно, с чем связаны обыски, которые прошли в середине апреля на Одесском авиационном заводе.

Обыски на Одесском авиазаводе связаны с фальсификацией документов и продажей авиадеталей (ФОТО): diana_mihailova

Ангольское дело Одесского авиационного: заводчан подозревают в краже истребителя   | Новости Одессы

Как выяснилось, следственные действия велись в рамках уголовного производства №42017160000000463, открытого 6 апреля 2017 года по признакам части 5 ст. 191 УК Украины — «присвоение государственного имущества в особо крупных размерах, совершенное организованной группой путем злоупотребления служебным положением».

Те самые МиГ-23

 

Согласно материалам дела, речь идет о деятельности завода в 2009-2011 годах (директор был тот же, что и сейчас). Тогда предприятие ремонтировало истребитель МиГ-23 для Республики Ангола. Вот что говорится в ходатайстве прокуратуры о проведении следственных действий:
«В ходе выполнения указанного контракта служебные лица ГП «Одесский авиационный завод», используя свое служебное положение, сняли с авиационной техники Министерства обороны Украины, которая на тот момент находилась на территории завода, ряд деталей и агрегатов. В дальнейшем указанные детали и агрегаты под видом новых или отремонтированных использовались для комплектации упомянутого самолета.

Кроме того, служебные лица предприятия, злоупотребляя своим служебным положением, во время проведения ремонта самолета МиГ-23, который принадлежит Республике Ангола, совершили подмену указанного самолета другим (МиГ-23, заводской номер 9903311), принадлежащим Министерству обороны Украины, который в дальнейшем отправили заказчику. При этом самолет, который принадлежит Республике Ангола, сейчас в разукомплектованном виде находится на территории ГП «Одесский авиационный завод».

С целью прикрытия указанной противоправной деятельность служебные лица ГП «Одесский авиационный завод» осуществляли оформление фиктивных договоров поставки указанных услуг с рядом контрагентов, используя при этом поддельные штампы и печати отделов технического контроля предприятий — производителей и поставщиков таких деталей и агрегатов».
Обыски на заводе санкционировал 11 апреля следственный судья Приморского районного суда Одессы.
Легко заметить, что в позиции правоохранителей есть странная несостыковка. В первом абзаце ходатайства отмечается, что заводчане сняли с украинского МиГ-23 какие-то запчасти, чтобы отремонтировать ангольский самолет. А во втором — что ангольская сторона получила вместо своего истребителя украинский! С чем связано это противоречие, непонятно.
Мы установили, что украинский МиГ-23УБ, якобы переданный ангольцам, числился за бывшим 894-ым истребительным полком ВВС СССР и Воздушных сил Украины, который в 2000 году был реорганизован сначала в 9-ый полк, потом в 9-ую бригаду, потом в 39-ую отдельную эскадрилью, потом в 39-ую бригаду тактической авиации, существующую поныне. Дислоцируется часть в Озерном Житомирской области.
Украинские МиГ-23 были сняты с вооружения в 1999-2001 годах. Часть их продали за рубеж, часть разобрали на запчасти, необходимые для ремонта «двадцать третьих», принадлежащих иностранным клиентам «Укроборонпрома». Использование б/у запчастей авиаремонтники называют «каннибализацией» и утверждают, что это нормальная практика, если речь идет о машинах, производство и эксплуатация которых на родине давно прекращены. А где еще взять запчасти?
Уже писалось об этом, когда разбирались в скандале с МиГ-21, проданными одесским заводом хорватским ВВС.
«Даже человеку, который не является специалистом в авиации, понятно, что самолеты, чей выпуск прекратился почти три десятилетия назад, невозможно эксплуатировать в «аутентичном» виде, — комментировал тогда хорватские публикации один из одесских инженеров. — Ну не делают уже заводы комплектующие для этой техники! Каждый МиГ-21, который идет на продажу, собирается из трех-четырех машин, которые разбираются на детали, чтобы появилось что-то более-менее пристойное. Старый планер латают, на него навешивают новую электронику, новые ракеты, после чего машину передают заказчику. Иного пути нет. Это суровый бюджетный самолет для нищих государств, у которых нет денег на МиГ-29 и «Фальконы».
Заказчики о том, что возвращенные им самолеты представляют собой «франкенштейнов» (еще говорят «франкенпланы»), собранных подчас из трех-четырех истребителей, прекрасно знают и не возражают. Главное, чтобы летали и стреляли, а МиГи, прошедшие через руки сотрудников одесского завода, делают это вполне на уровне.
Однако по ряду причин подобные «производственные процессы» не всегда являются полностью белыми, хотя и «черными» их не назовешь. Реального ущерба страна в результате «каннибализации» в любом случае не несет. Платят зарубежные партнеры вполне исправно; самолеты, переданные им, на боевом дежурстве не стояли и не стоят, поэтому никакой бреши в воздушном щите Родины сделки эти не проделали. Но часто при такого рода сборке перебивают номера на деталях и выправляют документы, что, как ни крути, тянет на статью. Судя по всему, прокуратура придралась именно к формальной стороне вопроса, получив таким образом повод для полномасштабного наезда на авиационный завод. Не первый, кстати, и, думается, не последний.

Но, может, оно и к лучшему? Может, это и многие другие уголовные дела выльются в преобразования, реформу отрасли? Ведь даже сами заводчане признают, что, несмотря на золотой дождь оборонных заказов, пролившийся на предприятие после начала войны, ожидаемого прорыва не произошло. Бывший «Одесавиаремсервис» продолжает стагнировать. Не все, видимо, ладно в королевстве датском…"

Ангольское дело Одесского авиационного: заводчан подозревают в краже и подмене истребителя МиГ-23УБ: diana_mihailova

----------


## AndyM

> Су-24М бортовой номер 46, зав. номер 1341606, выпущенный 1 октября 1991 г. Ранее входил  в состав 206-го бап (в/ч А4562, аэр. Канатово).


бортовой номер 26?

----------


## APKAH

> бортовой номер 26?


Похоже да. Утверждают что точно не №46.

P.S. Наконец-то обновил первый пост, пока в "сыром" виде - не вся поступившая информация внесена, пока изучать/корректировать/дополнять не хватает времени.

----------


## OKA

" Состав 92-го (8-го) истребительного авиационного полка ВВС Украины, аэр. Васильков

После расформирования в 1995 г. преобразован в 270-ую АБ, затем в 8-ой иап, 40-ое ИАКр, 40-ую ИАБр. В настоящее время 40-ая бригада тактической авиации, в/ч А-1789.

Истребители МиГ-29 (УБ) изд. 9-12, 9-13, 9-51 " 



Состав 92-го (8-го) истребительного авиационного полка ВВС Украины, аэр. Васильков: diana_mihailova


" Состав 452-го отдельного штурмового авиационного полка ВВС Украины, аэр. Чортков

После расформирования в 2004 г. техника частично передана в 299-ую бригаду штурмовой (позднее – тактической) авиации, в/ч А-1789.

Штурмовики Су-25 452-го ошап, в/ч 28256 (Чортков)"



Состав 452-го отдельного штурмового авиационного полка ВВС Украины, аэр. Чортков: diana_mihailova

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Диана Михайлова,в два приема,выложила кучу номеров 7-го полка.
Ми-24П:
Ми-24П зав. номер 3532433317182 выпуска 1983 г. (56 ОВЗ 2014)
Ми-24П зав. номер 3532581824892 выпуска 1988 г. (№07)
Ми-24П зав. номер 3532432027608 1990 г. выпуска
Ми-24П зав. номер 3532432027653 1990 г. выпуска
Ми-24ВП:
Ми-24ВП зав. номер 3532584910248 1989 г. выпуска (№09)

Ми-8:
Ми-8МТ зав. номер 93259 выпуска 1982 г. (№49)
Ми-8МТ зав. номер 94545 выпуска 1987 г.

Установка станций оптико-электронного подавления «Адрос» КТ-01АВ на четырех вертолетах Ми-24П и Ми-8: diana_mihailova
Пять Ми-24П, ВП и Ми-8МТ 7-го овп с аэр. Новый Калинов дооборудуются устройствами выброса КУВ-26-50: diana_mihailova

----------


## APKAH

> Диана Михайлова,в два приема,выложила кучу номеров 7-го полка.


Они нам не особо помогут. Всего лишь стали известны некоторые полные заводские номера Ми-24 и то что они в лётном состоянии. Важной для идентификации привязки з/н к б/н к сожалению нет.

----------


## OKA

"Текущее состояние парка Су-27 (УБ) ВС ВСУ



Примечание: не включен Су-27 с бортовым номером 57."

Текущее состояние парка Су-27 (УБ) ВС ВСУ: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

" Опытный ремонт вертолета Ми-14ПЛ зав. номер 78495 и летные испытания для ВМСУ проведет ГП "Авиакон"

 

Об этом свидетельствует Договор № 650-17 от 14 июля 2017 г. между ГП "Авиакон" и войсковой частью А-1688.



Вертолет Ми-14ПЛ зав. номер 78495, бортовой номер 36 желтый авиации ВМС Украины.
Небезынтересно, что в рамках выполнения договора Гп "Авиакон" обязался приобрести лопасти несущего 8АТ-2710-00 и рулевого винта 246-3922-00, которые производятся в России. Предусматривается, что капремонт главного редуктора ВР-14 выполнит ПАО "Мотор Сич.

В январе 2017 г. пресс-служба ГП «Конотопский авиаремонтный завод «Авиакон» сообщила, что предприятие освоило ремонт вертолетов Ми-14, которые ранее ремонтировались на Севастопольском АРЗ. Был объявлен тендер на проведение работ по продлению ресурса и капитальный ремонт Ми-14ПЛ зав. номер 78495 ВМСУ на общую сумму 13 192 638.41 грн.

Однако, лишь полгода спустя сторонам удалось согласовать договорную цену вдвое больше - 26,204 млн. грн. При этом вертолет лишался способности садиться и взлетать с воды, а особенности ремонта, продления ресурса, закупки и эксплуатации отдельных агрегатов были описаны в шести отдельных Спецификациях на 17 страницах.

Изделия "Огонек-2", "Поплавок-А", "Ландыш", ГАС ОКА-2, приемопеленгатор А-100, магнитометрическую аппаратуру АПМ-73В, РЛС И-2М, РПМ-СМ  и указатель параметров висения УПВ-150 предполагается эксплуатировать по техническому состоянию. Сам вертолет получит межремонтный ресурс 1000 часов/ 8 лет, а гарантийный срок его эксплуатации - 4 года.

Никакой модернизации не предусматривается.

Завершение оказания услуг согласно договору ожидается до 1 декабря 2017 г."

Опытный ремонт вертолета Ми-14ПЛ зав. номер 78495 и летные испытания для ВМСУ проведет ГП "Авиакон": diana_mihailova

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№21. Вроде нет такого.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ну и №34К от споттеров.

----------


## APKAH

> Ну и №34К от споттеров.


Чернобаевский, который ещё год назад имел №04?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Чернобаевский, который ещё год назад имел №04?


Нужно 04-го поискать,но то что "тройку" подрисовывали-заметно.

Еще один.По ощущением  16 бригада. Судя по UN-56 ОВЗ.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Нужно 04-го поискать,но то что "тройку" подрисовывали-заметно.
> 
> Еще один.По ощущением  16 бригада. Судя по UN-56 ОВЗ.


Ошибся.Похоже 18 БрАА.



> МІ-8 фарбувать не бросім -
> авіаційна бригада один восємь!

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Theo van Vliet. Mi-24P, Ukrainian AF, reg. 27 red. Kherson AB (Ukr), April 2017.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## skydive

ГП "Антонов" продлит в 2017 г. назначенный срок службы 13 самолетам Ан-24, -26, -30 ВС ВСУ



Продление назначенного срока службы на 1 год будет проведено на:

- самолетах Ан-24Б зав. номера:
87304706, бортовой номер 01
97305306, бортовой номер 777


- самолетах Ан-26 (Ш, КПА) зав. номера:

12-02, бортовой номер 09, выпущенный 25 апреля 1972 г., третий капремонт - 27 июля 1995 г.
39-07, бортовой номер 07
54-06, бортовой номер 25
56-08, бортовой номер 76
69-09, бортовой номер 57
75-09, бортовой номер 39
82-06, бортовой номер 05
102-09, бортовой номер 21
116-07, бортовой номер 22.

- самолете Ан-30 зав. номер 06-09, бортовой номер 81.

В случае, если на самолете выполняется капитальный ремонт на ГП "Завод 410 ГА", ГП "Антонов" продлит его назначенный срок службы таким образом, чтобы обеспечить отработку установленного после ремонта межремонтного срока службы в 9 лет.

Соответствующие расценки на продление приведены в Приложении №2.
Согласно приведенной информации капремонт пройдет самолет Ан-26 зав. номер 68-06, бортовой номер 08 из в/ч А-2215 (аэр. Борисполь).

----------


## Djoker

> Миг-29УБ №91 (50903017533) =10.2015–в полёте


Перекрасили?


Президент перевірив готовність Повітряних Сил Збройних Сил України — Офіційне інтернет-представництво Президента України

----------


## APKAH

> Перекрасили?


Перекрасили каёмку :) С синей на жёлтую и кое-что в камуфляже, по крайней мере с передней стороны. На рубеже октябрь 2015 - март 2016. С меньшей долей вероятности это два разных самолёта.

----------


## Djoker

Так я же про б/н 91. 

Это з/н 50903017533?

----------


## APKAH

> Так я же про б/н 91. Это з/н 50903017533?


91-й прошёл ремонт, получил "цифру" как и все отремонтированные. Замечен впервые там же в Василькове, две недели назад, с большей долей вероятности это тот же самый борт (50903017533).

----------


## OKA

"Остатки на счетах    Aug. 13th, 2017 at 12:18 AM

Цыплят по осени считают, как гласит русская поговорка. Так и было в двух предыдущих статьях, посвящённых боевому составу Ми-24 армейской авиации киевской хунты.

В этот раз нет смысла тянуть резину, да и акцент будет несколько изменён. Попытаюсь охватить весь наличный состав «крокодилов». Опубликованный недавно отчёт об экспорте вооружений в 2016 году показал отсутствие в нём ударных вертолётов. Не думаю, что спрос на секонд-хэнд по бросовым ценам снизился – просто продавцы как-то сникли и помельчали, ничего уже предложить не могут. Нет, хлама ещё много, но уже прошёл целый год от последней передачи в укровермахт трёх «модернизированных» Ми-24ПУ1 и наступило затишье. Правда, был ещё один случай, но о нём несколько позднее.

Как всегда, начну с истории вопроса. Разные источники сообщают разное количество машин, доставшихся укропу в 1992 году.

Наиболее детально боевой состав обозначен как:

318-я отдельная вертолетная эскадрилья огневой поддержки (Белая Церковь): 12 Ми-24 боевых; 6 Ми-8 транспортных
217-я смешанная авиационная эскадрилья (Одесса): 9 Ми-8, 1 Ми-6, 2 Ми-24К
111-я смешанная авиационная эскадрилья (Броды): 8 Ми-8, 2 Ми-24К, 1 Ми-24Р, 2 Ми-9
441-й отдельный вертолетный полк (Коростень): 35 Ми-24 боевых; 23 Ми-8
513-й отдельный вертолетный полк (Бердичев): 43 Ми-24 боевых; 21 Ми-8
18-я отдельная вертолетная эскадрилья (Житомир): 7 Ми-8, 1 Ми-6, 3 Ми-24К, 3 Ми-24Р
119-й отдельный вертолетный полк (Броды): 42 Ми-24 боевых; 15 Ми-8
442-й отдельный вертолетный полк (Жовтневое): 30 Ми-24 боевых; 20 Ми-8, 3 Ми-9
119-я отдельная вертолетная эскадрилья (Дубно): 6 Ми-8, 1 Ми-6, 5 Ми-24К
335-й отдельный вертолетный полк (Калинов): 40 Ми-24 боевых; 24 Ми-8, 6 Ми-9
488-й отдельный вертолетный полк (Вапнярка): 40 Ми-24 боевых; 25 Ми-8, 4 Ми-9
318-я отдельная вертолетная эскадрилья огневой поддержки (Белая Церковь): 12 Ми-24 боевых; 6 Ми-8 транспортных

Итого: 274 вертолёта (12 Ми-24К, 4 Ми-24РХР и 258 «боевых»). Скорее всего, в полках были свои «РХР», да и число «К» подозрительное.

По другим данным имелось 250 (явно занижено), 285 (ближе к телу) и 290 (наиболее вероятно) машин.

С 1996 по 2015 год официально было продано 138 вертолётов (4 единицы «К», 2 – «Д», 16 – «РХР», 24 – «П», остальные «В»). Реестроведы утверждают , что было достаточно много неучтёнки и дают общую цифру в 157 геликоптеров..."

Большая обзорная статья полностью здесь :

Остатки на счетах - KLOCH4

----------


## OKA

"На ГП «Авиакон» провели исследование по определению технического состояния и выполнили восстановительные работы на вертолете Ми-14ПЛ, который не поднимался в воздух с 1993 года. 26 декабря 2016 г. на авиаремонтном заводе Конотопа были выполнены испытательные полеты вертолета Ми-14ПЛ после восстановления, с установлением нового ресурса. Инженерно-технический состав и работники Конотопского авиаремонтного завода в сотрудничестве с представителями инженерной службы воинской части выполнили сверхсложную задачу в кратчайшие сроки. Следует также отметить, что восстановление первого вертолета Ми-14ПЛ на ГП «Авиакон» было выполнено за собственные средства предприятия.

Ми-14ПЛ является морским многоцелевым противолодочным средством берегового базирования. 16 марта 2017 г. экипаж воинской части А1688 (10-ая отдельная морская авиационная бригада ВМС Украины, Николаев) выполнил перегон восстановленного Ми-14ПЛ на место постоянной дислокации, а сейчас этот вертолет уже эксплуатируется военными.

До конца 2017 года ГП «Авиакон» восстановит еще 2 вертолета Ми-14 для Военно-морских сил Украины.

Примечание: По-видимому, речь идет о передаче вертолета Ми-14ПЛ зав. номер 78495, бортовой 36, договор на опытный ремонт которого был подписан в июле с.г.

Также до конца декабря с.г. должен быть выполнены технологическая подготовка и завершен опытный ремонт поисково-спасательного вертолета Ми-14ПС зав. номер 75099, бортовой 34.

Первым вертолетом, на котором ГП «Авиакон» были освоены перечисленные выше работы, стал Ми-14ПС зав. номер 78494, бортовой 35.

Кроме уже указанных, в составе авиации ВМС ВС Украины имеется еще один вертолет подобного типа - Ми-14ПЛ зав. номер 78461, бортовой 37."

Полностью с фото :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/948043.html

----------


## Nazar

Еще один записать можно, с двумя организмами
В Хмельницкой области разбился самолет, 2 пилота погибли | Украинская правда

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Экипаж разбившегося L-39:
п/п-к Бородаченко Сергей Станиславович,заместитель командира эскадрильи
ст.л-т Ткаченко Михаил Васильевич,старший штурман

Вот здесь пишут
https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=200025
что разбился №74.

----------


## APKAH

> Вот здесь пишут
> https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=200025
> что разбился №74.


Пока подтверждений какой именно борт разбился нет...71,72, 73 или 74

----------


## Антоха

> 91-й прошёл ремонт, получил "цифру" как и все отремонтированные. Замечен впервые там же в Василькове, две недели назад, с большей долей вероятности это тот же самый борт (50903017533).


не вводите людей в заблуждение. никакого второго ремонта самолет не проходил. В "цифру" перекрашен в условиях ТЭЧ авиабригады.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

От Організація Волинських Авіалюбителів «ОВАЛ✈»
Админколектив Организации Волынских авиалюбителей «ОВАЛ✈»Просит жителей города в частности и Волыни вообще не быть равнодушными к этой трагедии, ведь она, как мы уже говорили, является общей для нас. Седьмой бригада тактической авиации по два крайних года уже стала родной для нас, а погибший командир экипажа этого самолета, заместитель командира бригады по летной подготовке подполковник Сергей Бородаченко принимал участие в летно-методическом сборе на Луцком военном аэродроме, который длился с 8 го по двадцать шестого сентября, а с конца 90-х годов проходил службу в составе 806-го бомбардировочного ордена Суворова 3-й степени авиационного полка на Луцком военном аэродроме до самого его расформирования в 2004 году. Также погибший второй пилот, старший лейтенант Михаил Ткаченко был помощником руководителя полетов на авиационном полигоне Повурск в районе Ковеля во время летно-методического сбора на Луцком военном аэродроме, который длился с 8-го по двадцать шестого сентября. А разбившейся учебно-боевой самолет Л-39 "Альбатрос" с бортовым номером 72, также принимал участие в этом летно-методическом сборе.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ukraine - Army
Withheld
Mil Mi-8MT
Ukraine, 2017
Автор
87 RED
Igor Bubin

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ukraine - Air Force	71 WHITE
Ivano-Frankovsk - (UKLI / IFO)
Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29 (9-13)	*cn 29002*
Ukraine, 2016
Автор Sergey Smolentsev

Еще один со вчерашней передачи.

----------


## OKA

> Ukraine - Air Force	71 WHITE
> Ivano-Frankovsk - (UKLI / IFO)
> Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29 (9-13)	*cn 29002*
> Ukraine, 2016
> Автор Sergey Smolentsev
> 
> Еще один со вчерашней передачи.




"Передача военной техники ВСУ 14 октября 2017 г.

По случаю праздника 14 октября, Дня защитника отечества, на аэродроме Озерное президент Украины Петр Порошенко передал Вооруженным Силам более 200 единиц различных образцов военной техники и вооружения.

 

..Как сообщалось, Су-25М1 бортовой номер 31 отправится в 299-ую БрТА, Су-27П1М бортовой номер 56 - в 831-ую БрТА, а МиГ-29МУ1 бортовой номер 06 - в 40-ую БрТА.



Сама "передача" техники заключалась в торжественном вручении военным сертификатов соответствия ГОСТ.




Кроме того, на житомирском полигоне руководству государства и представителям СМИ показали демонстрационное тактические учения с боевой стрельбой, к которому были привлечены механизированные, танковые подразделения, артиллерия и пара Су-27УБ из состава 39-ой отдельной авиационной эскадрильи."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1114429.html

Ещё ролики крылатых бандер :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ7...slSyoiCQq_w9sA

Качаем, если интересно. Пока не удалили  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ukraine - Air Force 56 BLUE
Ozernoye - Zhitomir - (UKKO)
Sukhoi Su-27	cn 36911031310
Ukraine, Октябрь 14, 2017
Автор Vladimir Vorobyov

----------


## OKA

Есть ли жизнь на Марсе? )) Есть! ))

"ГП "Завод 410ГА" выполняет капремонт и модернизацию трех Ан-32 ВВС Бангладеш

   

ГП "Завод 410Г А" выполняет капитальный ремонт на самолетах Ан-32А(Б) ВВС Бангладеш зав. номера 17-01 и 35-05  согласно контракту №272.193.18 от 7 июня 2017 г.  при посредничестве сингапурской компании Flite Industries Pte Ltd. (директор украинского представительства - Владимир Евгеньевич Ярошенко).

12 сентября 2017 г. второй самолет Ан-32А ВВС Бангладеш зав. номера 17-01 прибыл на ремонт в ГП "Завод 410 ГА" (аэр. Жуляны).
Капитальный ремонт и дополнительная модернизация самолета Ан-32А зав. номер 17-02  по контракту №272.193.15 от 8 декабря 2016 г. успешно завершена 25 сентября с.г. Самолет прибыл в аэр. базирования Читтагонг и приступил к эксплуатации.

16 марта 2017 г. первый самолет Ан-32А ВВС Бангладеш зав. номера 17-02 прибыл на ремонт в ГП "Завод 410 ГА" (аэр. Жуляны)."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1135321.html

----------


## OKA

"Вертолеты Ми-2МСБ и Ми-8МСБ ПАО "Мотор Сич" провели испытательные пуски неуправляемых ракет

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMd03VL6Pw8
Пуск неуправляемых ракет С-13 с Ми-8МСБ.

На днях на одном из украинских полигонов состоялся очередной этап исследовательских испытаний вертолетов Ми-2МСБ и Ми-8МСБ с установленными комплексами неуправляемых ракет.



Пуск неуправляемых ракет С-8 с Ми-2МСБ.

Улучшенные летно-технические характеристики модернизированных в интересах Министерства обороны Украины вертолетов позволили существенно повысить их боевой потенциал. Например, благодаря специалистам ПАО «Мотор Сич», многоцелевой Ми-2МСБ отныне может выполнять пуски неуправляемых ракет типа С-8. С этой целью запорожские конструкторы разработали съемный балочный держатель, новое пусковое устройство, способное выполнять стрельбу в режимах по две, четыре и восемь ракет одновременно, а также установили соответствующий прицел.
Другой вертолет, Ми-8МСБ рег. номер UR-MSB, зав. номер 9732911, 1973 г.в. (именно тот образец, который летом 2013 г. побил рекорд высоты, поднявшись на 9150 метров над уровнем моря), получил два блока Б13Л, каждый для пяти ракет С-13 калибром 122 мм и успешно выполнил практические пуски.
- Сегодняшние испытания продемонстрировали новые возможности этой модернизированной техники, - отметил командующий Воздушных Сил ВС Украины генерал-полковник Сергей Дроздов. - Как видим, ее еще рано списывать. Благодаря украинским специалистам обновленные вертолеты Ми-2 значительно расширили диапазон своего применения. Если раньше мы использовали их прежде всего для обучения пилотированию курсантов Харьковского НУВС, то теперь есть возможность обучать их также боевому применению. К тому же не только курсантов, но и пилотов боевых частей..."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1185484.html

----------


## OKA

"Вертолеты Ми-8МСБ-В и Ми-2 из состава 18-ой оБрАА (аэр. Полтава) "

 

Много фото :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1198768.html

----------


## Сергей72

*Беспилотник Украины пересек границу РФ в Брянской области*

Москва. 13 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Украинский дрон накануне вечером оказался в воздушном пространстве России на Брянщине, сообщил в понедельник "Интерфаксу" источник знакомый с ситуацией.

"Радиолокационное оборудование в автоматическом режиме зафиксировало накануне вечером и подало соответствующий сигнал о несогласованном пересечении украино-российской границы под Брянском украинским беспилотником", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он сообщил, что "беспилотник, по всей видимости, пытался пересечь границу незамеченным за счет высокой крейсерской скорости 130 км/ч".

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/587104

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Ми-24П №27566 UNO-881
Согласно официальной версии, борт неудачно приземлился и получил повреждения..... 




> - У него была сильно ударена носовая часть, по геометрии она ушла в сторону. Сейчас проектируется специальный стапель. Для того чтобы вернуть на место и восстановить работоспособность и боеспособность вертолету. Насколько я знаю, подобным ремонтом еще не занимался ни один завод в Украине. Мы будем первыми. Это вызов коллективу,


- говорит заместитель начальника цеха.

----------


## Igor_k

Всем здравствуйте .
Может ,кто-то может помочь со статистикой (чтобы не лопатить все 53 ветки) - есть информация ,сколько ЛА и беспилотников было сбито Осами ?

----------


## Mig

> ...Может ,кто-то может помочь со статистикой (чтобы не лопатить все 53 ветки) - есть информация ,сколько ЛА и беспилотников было сбито Осами ?


Весьма интересный вопросец....  Халяву получить, т.к. самому лениво... А уксусу аффтору вопроса не предложить на халяву?

----------


## Igor_k

Сердечное спасибо за подробный и содержательный ответ

----------


## APKAH

> Может ,кто-то может помочь со статистикой (чтобы не лопатить все 53 ветки) - есть информация ,сколько ЛА и беспилотников было сбито Осами ?


В первом посте #1 упоминается три случая сбития ЛА (один БПЛА) комплексом "Оса-АКМ". Но это лишь с одной стороны конфликта и без информации по сбитию "маленьких" БПЛА. Со стороны ВСУ они также применялись (по целям типа БПЛА), причём три машины было уничтожено. Чтобы скооперировать информацию по всем случаям применения ЗРК "Оса-АК/АКМ" на Донбассе тут нужен полноценный анализ и инсайдерская информация.

----------


## Igor_k

cпасибо . Т.е.,ВСУ потеряли 3 БМ ?
 Просто я пишу сейчас о ПВО дивизии , в данном случае о зрп с Осами , поэтому углубляться вплоть до точного количества мелких БПЛА мне не требуется .

----------


## APKAH

> cпасибо . Т.е.,ВСУ потеряли 3 БМ ?


Странно что вы не в курсе.
21.08.2014 потеря двух ЗРК Оса-АКМ в районе Новогригоровки, 1129 ЗРП:


24.08.2015 потеря ЗРК Оса в Попаснянском районе, 1039 ЗРП:





> Просто я пишу сейчас о ПВО дивизии , в данном случае о зрп с Осами , поэтому углубляться вплоть до точного количества мелких БПЛА мне не требуется .


А я бы углублялся, ведь "Осы" только этим и занимались на фронте. Пошерстите украинские СМИ, найдите ветки, поговорите с военнослужащими в/ч, расскажите чем занимаетесь, уверен соберёте много полезной информации для вашей статьи.

----------


## Djoker

Новичок?







https://www.facebook.com/PvkZahid/posts/568097493530832

----------


## OKA

" Командование ВС ВСУ заказало первый этап среднего ремонта двух истребителей Су-27

Ремонт будет производиться на истребителях Су-27 с зав. номерами 36911014206 и 36911014411, выпущенными 29 мая 1986 г., и ранее имевшими в 831-ой бригаде тактической авиации (аэр. Миргород) бортовые номера 47 и 48.



Об этом свидетельствует заключенный 19 декабря с.г. договор № 472/17 на общую сумму около 2,4 млн. грн. ( около 85 тыс. долл.) между воинской частью А0215 (Командование ВС ВСУ) и Государственным предприятием «Запорожский государственный авиационный ремонтный завод «МиГремонт», которое является единственным на Украине предприятием по предоставлению услуг по среднему ремонту изделий Т-10 (этап). Отсутствие конкуренции подтверждается сообщением Запорожской торгово-промышленной палаты от 11.10.2017 г. № 05.6.1/461 и выводами структурных подразделений воинской части А0215.

Этап, который продлится до 22 декабря с.г., включает в себя приемку самолетов ремонт, предварительную дефектацию, разборку, снятие лакокрасочного покрытия, частичные промывку и сдачу ОТК.

Су-27 борт 48 перевезен на МиГремонт в январе 2017 г. Су-27 борт 47 готовился к передаче на завод из Миргорода еще в 2012 г."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1395645.html


"Оценка текущего состояния Воздушных Сил ВСУ" :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1397355.html

----------


## roial

--diana-mihailova.livejournal.com---

нашли на кого ссылаться

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Разбор видео учений вертолётчиков 

https://kloch4.livejournal.com/41467.html

----------


## roial

"разбор" от обиженного донецкого офисного хомячка и дня в армии не служившего? Вы серьезно? или тролите так?

----------


## boyan

> "разбор" от обиженного донецкого офисного хомячка и дня в армии не служившего? Вы серьезно? или тролите так?


так и ты не служил, ты же хомячок

----------


## Fencer

> так и ты не служил, ты же хомячок


Вы на форуме вертолетчиков не зарегистрированы?

----------


## OKA

> --diana-mihailova.livejournal.com---
> 
> нашли на кого ссылаться





> "разбор" от обиженного донецкого офисного хомячка и дня в армии не служившего? Вы серьезно? или тролите так?



Два поста и море информации))

Мощный заход- раз-два и в дамках  :Biggrin: 

Наверное сабж владелец новой, важной,  исчерпывающей инфы по составу укро-ввс))

Может поделится на эту тему? Или "знаю, но молчу" ? ))



" Еще одна украинская версия итогов 2017 г. для Воздушных Сил ВСУ
Авиационные итоги - как усилилась украинский боевая авиация в 2017 году
В 2017 году военная авиация достаточно быстрыми темпами восстанавливала свой парк, у летчиков значительно увеличивался общий налет
Авиационная промышленность Украины вошла в пик своей формы после начала нулевых - все имеющиеся ресурсы были брошены на проведение первого, среднего или капитального ремонта не только самолетов, но и вертолетов. При этом основные типы самолетов и вертолетов - истребители типа Су-27, МиГ-29, самолеты ударной авиации типа Су-25, учебно-тренировочные Л-39, боевые вертолеты Ми-24 и транспортно-десантные Ми-8 - частично прошли в той или иной степени модернизацию. Причем важным элементом стало замещение запчастей российского производства на аналогичные отечественные или западные. В результате по сравнению, например, с 2011 годом до конца 2017 года года прирост по уровню исправности авиапарка составил более 300%!

Общее количество "поставленных на крыло" в этом году самолетов и вертолетов по разным причинам назвать невозможно. Попробуем проанализировать сведения из открытых источников по отдельным предприятия авиационной отрасли.
Киевское ГП "Завод 410 ГА" продолжало ремонт парка Ан-24/-26, начатый еще в 2014 году. В этом году на предприятии был выполнен капитальный ремонт как минимум трех машин: учебного штурманского Ан-26Ш, транспортного Ан-26 и транспортного Ан-26 ( "Рятунчик") из состава 15-й бригады транспортной авиации.
Ведущим предприятием по ремонту и модернизации вертолетов Ми-8, составляющих основу нашей армейской авиации, является Государственное предприятие "Конотопский авиаремонтный завод "Авиакон", входящее в состав ГК "Укроборонпром".
За 2017 г. его специалисты модернизировали и передали для армейской авиации, НГУ и ГСЧС 9 Ми-8МТ. Причем в ходе капитального ремонта на вертолетах меняют детали российского производства и выполняют целый комплекс доработок с целью улучшения характеристик, доводя их до уровня современных эксплуатационных требований. Здесь и установка новых метеолокаторов, новой спутниковой навигационной системы и системы связи западного образца.
Кстати, именно на "Авиаконе" проводится модернизация вертолетов типа Ми-24 и в 2017 году одна машина Ми-24ПУ-1 была передана в войска.
Еще одним направлением работы является обновление парка морской авиации - так, за 2017 было восстановлено и передано в 10-ю отдельную морскую авиационную бригаду ВМС Украины, которая базируется в Николаеве, сразу три вертолета Ми-14 (напомним, у нас на вооружении всего четыре машины этого типа). Также нельзя не сказать, что эти работы стали новыми для инженеров и рабочих завода, так как до 2014 года капитальным ремонтом машин этого типа занималось ГП "Севастопольское авиационное предприятие". Поступление обновленных вертолетов в значительной степени усилило боевые возможности морской авиации.
Кроме текущих и капитальных ремонтов вертолетов, запорожское предприятие "Мотор-Сич" занимается продлением ресурсов авиадвигателей собственного производства. Так, в 2017 году запорожцы провели подобные работы на 16 самолетах Ан-26/-30, 2 Ан-24, 1 L-39 и 3 Ми-8 ВС ВСУ.
Кроме того, в армию стали массово поступать легкие вертолеты Ми-2МСБ, которые модернизируются на Винницком авиационном заводе (входит в состав "Мотор-Сич"). По некоторым данным до конца года в ВС и НГУ передано как минимум две машины этого типа.
Для самолетов аналогичные работы проводит луцкий "Мотор", который в 2017 году отремонтировал двигатели для 4 МиГ-29 и 6 Су-27 (таким образом подтвердилось количество отремонтированных машин для ВС ВСУ). К концу года стало известно о контрактах на проведение среднего ремонта разведчика Су-24МР и впервые за все годы независимости - транспортного самолета Ил-76МД.
Однако к сожалению 2017 г. не обошелся без катастроф - в марте у Краматорска упал вертолет Ми-2 из состава 18-й бригады армейской авиации. Кроме двух пассажиров, погиб экипаж в составе трех человек. А в сентябре во время выполнения учебного полета разбился Л-39 «Альбатрос» 7-й бригады. Погибло два опытных летчика - подполковник Сергей Бородаченко и старший лейтенант Михаил Ткаченко.
В итоге, по самым скромным оценкам, на конец 2017 г. Воздушные силы Украины располагают примерно 45 МиГ-29 (включая и учебно-боевые варианты), 35 Су-27, до 25 Су-24М и Су-24МР и около 25 штурмовиков Су -25/УБ.
В то же время, основой авиации все же является не только техника, но и летно-технический состав, который может эффективно применять эту сложную технику.
И здесь все понемногу выравнивается - если к аннексии Крыма и началу боевых действий на Донбассе из-за неритмичной поставки авиационного топлива более-менее приличный налет имело лишь ограниченное количество летчиков из состава сил немедленного или быстрого реагирования. Остальные либо вообще не летали, либо имели не более 10 часов годового налета. Однако уже в 2015 году интенсивность летной работы в авиабригадах существенно возросла, и в итоге к 2016 году средний налет украинского летчика приблизился к 50 часам (что, конечно, не соответствует европейской и российской практике, есть к чему стремиться). Общих цифр по 2017 г. пока нет, но судя по количеству учений, в которых задействована авиация, налет должен существенно возрасти.

Сейчас даже обучение уровня рота - батальон не обходятся без поддержки истребителей, штурмовиков или в крайний случае вертолетов. Этим отрабатывается межведомственное взаимодействие и уверенность пехоты в том, что ее надежно прикрывают с воздуха. Ведь авиация это не только огневая, но и психологическая пидтримка.Причем сам налет (у некоторых летчиков - более 250 часов в год) сегодня у экипажей транспортной авиации, и сегодня они выполняют различные задачи в районе проведения АТО.

В 2014-2015 годах, перевозя личный состав, военное имущество и вооружение, они фактически круглосуточно находились в воздухе. Транспортные самолеты Ан-26 и Ил-76 сегодня у нас летают на предельно малых высотах, как и самолеты боевой авиации, отрабатывают и выполняют посадки на грунтовых полосах и участках автомобильных трас.

Подразделения боевой авиации практически не "вылезают" с полигонов, отрабатывая полеты на предельно малых высотах, уничтожение наземных целей неуправляемыми реактивными снарядами в простых и сложных видах маневра, применение авиабомб и многое другое.

Впервые за многие годы летчики-истребители начали использовать на полигонах ракеты класса «воздух-воздух». Так, осенью во время учений в Одесской и Херсонской областях летчики бригад истребительной авиации использовали ракеты Р-73 и Р-27 как по световым авиабомбам САБ-500, так и беспилотным мишеням типа ВР-3 «Рейс».

Большое внимание сейчас уделяется подготовке курсантов единого авиационного ВУЗа - ХНУВС им. И. Кожедуба. Так, курсанты 5-го курса летного факультета отрабатывают свои теоретические навыки на боевых самолетах МиГ-29, Су-25 и Су-27 с использованием управляемых средств поражения воздушных целей. Курсанты 3-го и 4-го курсов осуществляют подготовку на Л-39, причем курсанты 3-го курса транспортной специальности проходили второй этап летной подготовки на двухмоторном самолете Beechcraft Model 76. Кроме того, возобновлена ​​практика отправки выпускников транспортной специальности на летную практику в составе частей ВСУ - в составе экипажей Ан-24/-26.

Таким образом, подводя некий итог, можно сказать, что реформирование авиационной составляющей Вооруженных сил сегодня находится на подъеме и командование по-прежнему делает ставку на авиацию как на один из важнейших компоненте сил сдерживания.

P.S.: Без комментариев..."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1446896.html

----------


## roial

Ой да не смешите, один обиженный донбасяо вторая типа иксперт который не гребует враньем а то и банальной подтасовкой фактов

----------


## OKA

> Ой да не смешите, один обиженный донбасяо вторая типа иксперт который не гребует враньем а то и банальной подтасовкой фактов


Третий пост, и море неподтасованных фактов  :Biggrin: 

Зачем зашёл на форум-то? Сдавайся, пока не поздно))

----------


## Nazar

> Ой да не смешите, один обиженный донбасяо вторая типа иксперт который не гребует враньем а то и банальной подтасовкой фактов


По сути есть что сказать? Или так и будете в холостую воздух гонять? Что-то мне подсказывает, что это не на долго.

----------


## Djoker

> *Путин: РФ готова передать Украине десятки военных кораблей и самолетов*
> 
> МОСКВА, 11 января. /ТАСС/. Президент России Владимир Путин заявил, что РФ готова вернуть из Крыма Украине ее военную технику, хотя она в плачевном состоянии.
> 
> Глава государства также не против, чтобы украинские военные присутствовали при утилизации боезапасов в Крыму.
> 
> На встрече с руководством отечественных печатных СМИ и информагентств Путин напомнил, что Россия в 2014 году начала передачу военного имущества и техники Украине из Крыма. "Несколько эшелонов было направлено из Крыма на Украину, и украинская сторона неоднократно ставила вопрос о возврате военной техники из Крыма", - констатировал российский лидер.
> 
> "Пользуясь случаем, хочу сказать: мы готовы продолжить этот процесс: готовы передать военные корабли Украине, которые в Крыму еще есть, готовы передать авиационную технику, бронетехнику", - заявил Путин. Он заметил, что эта техника "находится вся в плачевном состоянии". "Но это уже не наше дело, она в таком практически состоянии и была, за эти годы никем не обслуживалась", - отметил президент РФ.
> ...


Путин: РФ готова передать Украине десятки военных кораблей и самолетов - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## roial

> По сути есть что сказать?


Да тут и тупой без "сути" увидит в постах тупой укрошлюхи наброс на глобус, тем более что ее не раз ловили на обнобоком освещении событий и тупо на вранье, но вы можетескакать, это же вписывается в ваш маленький тупой мирок потомка пособников фашизма

----------


## OKA

" Некоторые подробности о катастрофе Ми-8МТВ борт UR-CCM

https://russianplanes.net/regs/UR-CCM

Вчера в 19 час. 15 мин. в диспетчерскую ОКЦ г. Кременчуг поступило сообщение об авиационном происшествии на открытой территории (около 120 м от жилого сектора) на окраине города Кременчуг на территории Автозаводского района в районе переулка Делегатский, с участием вертолета Ми-8 частной авиакомпании «Украинские вертолеты», который осуществлял учебно-тренировочный полет.
В результате падения произошло возгорание вертолета, по предварительной информации на борту находились 4 человека:
- командир воздушного судна - Шевченко Сергей Александрович;
- второй пилот - Науменко Николай Владимирович;
- бортовой инженер - Овчарук Алексей Николаевич;
- бортовой инженер-инструктор - Блинков Алексей Викторович.
Другие личные данные устанавливаются. Известно, что все члены экипажа погибли.

У компании нет ни одного собственного вертолета: парк насчитывает 28 бортов, 12 из которых арендованы у МВД, еще 16 — у Вооруженных Сил Украины.

Около 19:00 25 января в Кременчуге Полтавской области потерпел катастрофу вертолет Ми-8МТВ авиакомпании "Украинские вертолеты", выполнявший учебный полет. В результате погибли 4 члена экипажа.

Днепропетровское ПАО «Украинские вертолеты» — это самая крупная вертолетная компания Украины. С 2003 года она занимается миротворческими, гуманитарными, природоохранными миссиями, имеет статус официального перевозчика ООН, Всемирной продовольственной программы и Международного комитета Красного креста.

«Украинские вертолеты» перевозят гуманитарные грузы и людей, тушат пожары в разных уголках мира. Главой правления и генеральным директором является Ткаченко Владимир Владимирович, который владеет 39% акций компании, еще 61% акций принадлежат его жене Александре Ткаченко.

У компании нет ни одного собственного вертолета: парк насчитывает 28 бортов, 12 из которых арендованы у МВД, еще 16 — у Вооруженных Сил Украины. Ежемесячно за использование каждой машины частные вертолетчики платят государству менее 30 тыс. грн. При этом только в 2006 г. компания заработала свыше $10 млн.

С сентября 2007 года Минобороны под руководством Анатолия Гриценко и Юрия Еханурове периодически судилось с «Украинскими вертолетами» из-за незаконного, по их мнению, продления аренды боевых машин стоимостью в полумиллиона долларов.

Однако процесс «прикрыли» высокопоставленные чиновники из Генпрокуратуры и Секретариата Президента.

Компания не вернула ВСУ вертолеты даже с началом АТО – потребовала у Минобороны предоставить ей другие борта под предлогом того, что придется заплатить ООН штраф в размере $40 млн.  Это при том, что к договору аренды было подписано дополнительное соглашение о возврате боевых машин в течение 15 дней в случае наступления форс-мажорных обстоятельств.

По данным николаевских СМИ, МВД даже не пыталось вернуть свои 12 вертолетов – представители силовиков на суд не являлись, претензии прокуратуры не поддерживали.

Среди соискателей работы в Сети компания имеет только негативные отзывы. По словам тех, кто там успел поработать, «любая сторона компании – отрицательна»: методы работы — абсолютно совдеповские, зарплату не платят или задерживают, сотрудников считают рабами и постоянно оскорбляют.

Ранее при падениях вертолетов жертв не было..."



Фото :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1531726.html





> Да тут и тупой без "сути" увидит в постах тупой укрошлюхи наброс на глобус, тем более что ее не раз ловили на обнобоком освещении событий и тупо на вранье, но вы можетескакать, это же вписывается в ваш маленький тупой мирок потомка пособников фашизма


Поциент бредит  :Biggrin: 

Кста, по древней культурной традиции, на глобус натягивают сову, а наброс делают на вентилятор  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Фото.
В Кременчуге упал вертолет 25.01.2018, погиб экипаж (4 чел

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Украинский истребитель Су-27УБ совершил аварийную посадку в зоне воздушного командования Центр.   Об этом сообщила пресс-служба командования.   Читай также: В пяти футах: видео опасного перехвата американского самолета “7 февраля 2018 года в бригаде тактической авиации воздушного командования Центр Воздушных Сил ВС Украины в ходе плановых полетов в ночных сложных метеорологических условиях при заходе на посадку самолета Су-27УБ произошел инцидент, не вышла основная стойка шасси“, - говорится в сообщении.   Несмотря на это, аварийный самолет удалось посадить. Пилоты при этом не пострадали.

Источник: Украинский Су-27УБ совершил аварийную посадку - Новости bigmir)net
© News.bigmir.net

И официал, как это водится на Украине, через фейсбук.




https://www.facebook.com/kpszsu/?hc_...rzRaD6XdOTDeRQ

----------


## skydive

Как сообщает пресс-служба ГП "410 Завод ГА", 6 февраля 2018 на предприятие для выполнения работ по техническому обслуживанию прибыл самолет Ан-26 бортовой номер 59, зав. номер 50-03, выпущенный 15 марта 1976 г., Государственного научно-испытательного центра Вооруженных Сил Украины.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1601461.html

----------


## skydive

12 февраля 2018 г. на ГП «ЗАВОД 410 ГА» прибыл очередной самолет Ан-26 Воздушных сил Вооруженных сил Украины, бортовой номер 07, зав. номер  39-07, выпущенный 28 февраля 1976 г., последний капитальный ремонт - август 1992 г. Специалистами предприятия будет проведено исследование технического состояния воздушного судна.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1636989.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## MaxSafaniuk

на 2:28 женский голос, явно не аэродроме

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> на 2:28 женский голос, явно не аэродроме


Наложен звук с другого видео зачем то.

----------


## MaxSafaniuk

> Наложен звук с другого видео зачем то.


Мастаки кино снимать

----------


## skydive

25.05.2017 г. между войсковой частью А3595 (16-ая отдельная бригада армейской авиации, г. Броды, Львовская область) и ПАО «Мотор Сич» заключен договор №1323/658-Е17-094-UA840 (ВТД) на выполнение исследовательского капитального ремонта первого вертолета Ми-24П, заводской номер 3532434116263.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1694560.html

----------


## skydive

Первый модернизированный учебно-боевой самолет L-39M бортовой номер 01, зав. номер 934670, выпущенный 20 марта 1989 г., на котором установлен бортовой тренажерный комплексаБТК-39, который позволяет имитировать боевое применение и пилотирование на режимах, реализованных на истребителях МиГ-29 и Су-27.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1698953.html

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Некоторые подробности потери двух вертолетов Ми-24П 16-ой бригады армейской авиации ВСУ 2 мая 2014 г


Согласно распоряжению Руководителя регионального координационного центра при Службе безопасности Украины в Донецкой области от 01.05.2014 года № 306/ов/634, пара вертолетов Ми-24П бортовой № 40 (зав. номер 3532432825931) и Ми-24ВП бортовой № 06 (зав. номер 3532584910287) авиационной группы воинской части полевая почта В3765 (16-ая отдельная бригада армейской авиации, аэр. Броды) 02.05.2014 года выполнила перелет в район пункта Славянск, Донецкой области, для осуществления военно-боевых задач. При выполнении полевого задачи вертолет Ми-24 бортовой № 40 был сбит пророссийскими боевиками с применением переносных зенитно-ракетных комплексов. Лишь одному из членов экипажа, капитану Краснокутскому Е.А., удалось аварийно покинуть вертолет.
Для проведения поисково-спасательной операции срочно был поднят вертолет Ми-8МТ бортовой № 61 (зав. номер 93883) с медицинскими работниками на борту, который, осуществляя посадку в районе падения вертолета Ми-24П бортовой № 40, был также обстрелян боевиками из стрелкового оружия и получил значительные повреждения. В результате обстрела вертолета был ранен медицинский работник. Поэтому учитывая опасность гибели личного состава и отсутствие сил наземного прикрытия, экипаж вертолета Ми-8МТ совершил перелет на площадку Изюм.
На выполнение задания постоянной воздушной поддержки наземных подразделений и ведения воздушной разведки, 02.05.2014 года в 04 час. 40 мин. с аэродрома Чугуев в направлении Славянского района Донецкой области, выполнили взлет вертолеты Ми-24П бортовой № 02 (зав. номер 3532433826271) и бортовой № 09 (зав. номер 3532432825962). Командиром экипажа бортового № 02 был старший летчик вертолетного звена вертолетной эскадрильи майор ОСОБА_8, а майор Плоходько Р.В., командир вертолетного звена вертолетной эскадрильи, был командиром экипажа бортового № 09. Среди членов экипажа последнего находился майор Сабада А.Б. - начальник штаба - первый заместитель командира вертолетной эскадрильи.
2 мая 2014 г. в 05 час. 30 мин. утра командир экипажа майор Плоходько Р.В. получил по радиостанции задачу забрать раненых из числа наземных украинских военных подразделений вблизи с. Маяки, Славянского района Донецкой области. Несмотря на существующий риск быть уничтоженным средствами диверсионных групп пророссийских боевиков, во время полета по выполнению боевой задачи по перевозке войск и спецтехники над населенным пунктом Карповка, Славянск района, Донецкой области, вертолет Ми-24П бортовой № 09, в состав экипажа которого входил майор Сабада А.Б., был обстрелян из противотанкового переносного управляемого комплекса и взорвался в воздухе. Сабада А.Б. погиб на месте происшествия.
Через 2 часа после падения вертолетов, военнослужащими одного из подразделений среди обломков были найдены два тела погибших членов экипажа. Также при осмотре мест падения вертолетов были обнаружены несгоревшие остатки боекомплекта, которые сдетонировали при пожаре и были разбросаны в радиусе 250 метров от места происшествия, элементы личного оружия майора Сабада А.Б. и жетон военнослужащего Вооруженных сил Украины по номеру НОМЕР_1, который тоже принадлежал майору Сабада А.Б.
3 мая 2014 г. с места уничтожения данной военной авиатехники были изъяты остатки тел военнослужащих и доставлены в морг Харьковской областной клинической больницы для установления причины смерти.
https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1704019.html

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

О структуре и исправности авиатехники 16-ой отдельной бригады армейской авиации (аэр. Броды) до АТО
В ходе производства Управлением военной контрразведки Службы безопасности Украины в Западном регионе по оперативно-розыскному делу № 5797 получены данные, свидетельствующие о нарушении порядка списания горюче-смазочных материалов должностными лицами воинской части А2595 (г. Броды Львовской области).

В частности, установлено, что должностными лицами воинской части А2595, путем внесения в раздаточных ведомостей недостоверных данных о фактически использованном во время полетов (газовок) вертолетов горючем, искусственно создается его избыток, который в дальнейшем выводится из-под учета воинской части. По полученным данным, таким образом должностными лицами в/ч А2595 выведено из-под учетов и присвоено военное имущество службы горюче-смазочных материалов на сумму около 740 тыс. грн.

С целью получения доказательств по делу и.о. начальника Управления военной контрразведки Службы безопасности Украины в Западном регионе, в порядке ст. 178 УПК Украины, обратился в суд с представлением о предоставлении разрешения на выемку документов, а именно:

- журнал подготовки вертолета Ми-24П бортовой номер 02 (зав. номер 3532433826271);


- журнал подготовки вертолета Ми-24П бортовой номер 40 (зав. номер 3532432825931);

- журнал подготовки вертолета Ми-24П бортовой номер 14 (зав. номер 532421420374);

- журнал подготовки вертолета Ми-24ВП бортовой номер 06 (зав. номер 3532584910287);

- журнал подготовки вертолета Ми-24ВП бортовой номер 12 (зав. номер );

- журнал подготовки вертолета Ми-8МТ бортовой номер 57 (зав. номер 95403);

- журнал подготовки вертолета Ми-8МТ бортовой номер 62 (зав. номер 95402);

- журнал подготовки вертолета Ми-8МТВ бортовой номер 64 (зав. номер );
https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1717606.html

----------


## APKAH

Эпичный конец самого результативного лётчика ВВСУ...за свои скромные 33 боевых вылета летней компании 2014 г. успел поучавствовать в нескольких лётных проишествиях...

16.07.2014● *Инцидент* Су-25М1 №41 (25508110281), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино)
По данным СНБО Украины около 13:00 во время выполнения боевого задания в районе проведения АТО (р-н Горловки?) был подбит выстрелом ПЗРК ведомый самолёт пары Су-25. Лётчик к-н Волошин успешно совершил аварийную посадку (вероятно на а/д Краматорск или а/д Чугуев). Есть версия что самолёт получил значительные повреждения, впоследствии объявлен ремонт.

17.07.2014● *Катастрофа* B-777-200ER 9M-MRD (28411/84), Malaysia Airlines
В 17:15, в районе боевых действий уничтожен гражданский самолёт, совершавший рейс MH17 Амстердам – Куала Лумпур. Предположительно, самолёт был поражён на высоте 10200 м зенитной ракетой и развалившись в воздухе частями упал на землю. Наибольшая концентрация обломков отмечена в районе н.п. Грабово, на территории контролируемой ополченцами. Экипаж Ван Омран Ван Хуссейна в составе 15 человек и 283 пассажира погибли. Ведётся расследование, которое было быстро засекречено спецслужбами западных стран.
По утверждению сотрудника аэродрома Днепропетровск, к уничтожению самолёта был причастен лётчик Волошин (Су-25), который совершал вылет в тот день и вернулся на аэродром без ракет «воздух-воздух» Р-60М, впоследствии обсуждав приказ на уничтожение «цели». ВВСУ отрицает полёты авиатехники в тот день.

19.07.2014● За личное мужество и героизм, проявленные в защите государственного суверенитета и территориальной целостности Украины, верность военной присяге во время АТО, В.В. Волошин награждён орденом «За мужество» III степени.

29.08.2014● *Авария* Су-25М1 №08 (25508110284), 299 БТА (в/ч А4465)(Кульбакино)
Сбит утром в Старобешевском районе (ДНР) предположительно ракетой ЗРК «Оса-АКМ». После катапультирования и приземления лётчику удалось добраться до заброшенного дома на окраинах Старобешево, там он нашёл гражданскую одежду. За четверо суток Волошин со сломанной рукой смог через блокпосты выйти 01.09.2014 на территорию под контролем ВСУ. После к полётам не привлекался. 

11.10.2016● За весомые личные достижения в укреплении обороноспособности и безопасности Украины, безупречную военную службу, образцовое выполнение воинского долга, высокий профессионализм награждён Почетной грамотой Кабинета Министров Украины.

??.01.2017●  С шумом уволился из вооруженных сил Украины, выложив в социальных сетях весьма характерное объяснение своему уходу. В выступлении В. Волошина содержатся небезынтересные детали нынешней ситуации в ВВС Украины:



> 3,5 ДНЯ… Ровно столько я молча наблюдал за происходящим в посте Юрия Бутусова, о так называемой помощи мне в трудоустройстве. Всё, как и ожидалось - лишь сплошные нравоучения, обзывательства в адрес Юрия и обвинения меня в предательстве… Говорю сразу, проблем с трудоустройством на ХОТЬ КАКУЮ работу у меня нет. ВСЕМ, кто НЕ дочитал до конца тот пост, вопрос лишь в том, что у меня было желание, но нет возможности попасть в гражданскую авиацию (как отступление от интервью). Искренне СПАСИБО тем, кто реально попытался помочь! Но увы, ваши варианты не помогут мне найти достаточную сумму для переучивания. И я категорически против, чтобы кто-либо сбрасывался деньгами.





> У меня была зарплата в 12611 грн.+ за поднаём жилья 1699 грн. (крайнее звание майор, должность зам.комэска). Многие скажут - так жилье в Николаеве можно найти за 2000 грн. Не угадали… Зимой я платил за месяц 5400 грн. (и это далеко не президентские апартаменты, даже не евроремонт) + пропитание (в 299 Бр.ТА кормят хуже чем ужасно) + ребенок (а потом и второй) + кредиты. А еще периодически нужно, что-то купить из одежды. Считайте сами. Лично мое мнение - этого НЕДОСТАТОЧНО для офицера ЛЮБОГО рода войск, не только лётчика. Да, периодически квартиры дают, особо «проявившим» себя и полковникам. Не смотря на все мои так называемые «заслуги» и семейные проблемы, я её не заслужил (опять же, мое мнение).


21.07.2017● После полугода поиска работы назначен на должность зам. ген. директора по авиационным вопросам КП "Николаевский международный аэропорт".

14.09.2017● В.В. Волошин награждён орденом «Народный Герой Украины».

26.12.2017● Награжден почётным знаком главы Николаевской областной государственной администрации «Святой Николай Чудотворец» III степени.

18.03.2018● В городе Николаев в съёмной квартире покончил жизнь самоубийством бывший майор ВВСУ В.В. Волошин, в соседней комнате находились жена и двое детей...По свидетельствам родственников, Волошин в последнее время находился в подавленном состоянии и высказывал тревожные намерения. На месте ЧП изъят боевой пистолет марки ПМ без номерных знаков...

*P.S.* Вот такой печальный итог главного героя АТО, Луганчанина кстати, в свои 29 лет столько сделал для режима, а концы с концами сводил, даже своего угла не было...И таких историй сотни...только на начало июня 2017 зарегистрировано около 500 случаев самоубийств участников АТО, другие уходят по дороге криминала...А ведь ещё в начале 2014 г. изначально  всё было понятно, куда приведёт население такая политика нынешнего руководства Украины...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

_diana_mihailova_
*О том, как сбили Волошина, и за что он получил орден от Порошенко: украинская версия*

Примечание: 


> 16.07.2014● Инцидент Су-25М1 №41 (25508110281), 299 БТА (в/ч А-4465)(Кульбакино). По данным СНБО Украины около 13:00 во время выполнения боевого задания в районе проведения АТО (р-н Горловки?) был подбит выстрелом ПЗРК ведомый самолёт пары Су-25.


После самоубийства Волошина появились разъяснения, за что именно 19 июля 2014 г. он получил из рук президента орден «За мужество» III степени.

Орден достался пилоту за боевую работу и спасение своих ведомых во время вылетов, которые состоялись за день до гибели «Боинга», а именно 16 июля. По словам Влада, те вылеты середины июля четырнадцатого были самыми жаркими за всю войну. Летчики Су-25 совершали по несколько рейдов в день на штурмовку колонн российской бронетехники, а сам он в этот день дважды попадал в передрягу.

Первый вылет 16 июля был в район села Мариновка, что рядом с печально известной Саур-Могилой. Бои за эту господствующую высоту (278 метров) начались еще в июне, но ни одна из сторон не могла долго ее удерживать. В ясный солнечный день с этого кургана видна территория на 30-40 километров вокруг, поэтому обладание ею сулило серьезные тактические и даже оперативные преимущества. Примерно в 11 часов пара штурмовиков Су-25М1 оторвалась от бетонки аэропорта Днепра и пошла на восток. Капитан Волошин на «восьмерке» (борт 08) был ведущим, чуть сзади и правее в машине с бортовым 41 шел майор, у которого это был первый боевой вылет. Пилоны «Грачей» несли стандартную подвеску – по паре подвесных топливных баков и по четыре блока неуправляемых ракет Б-8.

Незадолго до этого стало известно, что благодаря открывшемуся «военторгу» подразделения ДНР и российские «отпускники» получили новейшие переносные зенитно-ракетные комплексы, поэтому Влад решил не испытывать судьбу и сразу забраться на высоту 5 тысяч метров. Прибыв на точку, он обнаружил, что в указанных командованием координатах вражеских войск не было. Пришлось некоторое время осматривать местность. Примерно в 10 километрах юго-восточнее ведомый заметил пожар. Штурмовики изменили курс и со снижением пошли на новую цель. Волошин на 100 процентов знал, что наших подразделений там нет, поэтому решил с первого захода атаковать НУРСами «зеленку». Штурмовать начали с высоты примерно 3,5 тысячи метров. Дымные следы от «карандашей» протянулись к лесному массиву, и, выходя из атаки, сквозь клубы дыма, Влад заметил чуть в стороне скопление бронетехники.

Развернув машину левее, он дал еще один залп ракетами по БМП и КАМАЗам. Бросив взгляд в правое зеркало, капитан не увидел ведомого, но через мгновение тот появился в эфире. Владимир поведал, что, выходя из первой атаки, *засек три пуска из ПЗРК.* Видимо, одна из ракет достигла цели. Самолет едва держался в воздухе, был плохо управляем, а давление в обоих гидросистемах упало до нуля.

Через несколько минут командир смог обнаружить израненную «сушку» товарища и пристроился сзади, чтобы оценить повреждения. К тому моменту оба самолета развернулись на запад в направлении своей авиабазы. С левой стороны поврежденного штурмовика Волошин ничего не заметил, но, перестроившись вправо, обнаружил повреждения, характерные для поражения ракетой ПЗРК. Внутренний закрылок правой консоли крыла был практически полностью вырван, внешний поврежден, а через дыры обшивки хлестала жидкость гидросистемы. Ситуация была очень напряженной – летчик в любой момент мог совершить ошибку, ведь управлять многотонной машиной при отказавшей гидросистеме было очень трудно. От катапультирования сразу отказались: машину, которая стоит несколько миллионов долларов и так нужна Украине, можно и нужно было спасти любой ценой.

По рации командир как мог подсказывал товарищу, что надо делать. Нормальная посадка на бетонку была в принципе невозможна: без гидравлики не выйдут шасси, да и точно попасть на взлетно-посадочную полосу почти нереально – машина с трудом управлялась. Был только один выход – садиться на «брюхо», благо прямо по курсу был *аэродром «Майское»* с грунтовой полосой. Ситуация осложнялась еще и тем, что на пилонах борта 41 висел не полностью израсходованный боекомплект, который при посадке мог сдетонировать. Поэтому, пролетая над безлюдным районом, по команде ведущего Владимир избавился от подвесок.

Посадка на аэродром в поселке Майское напоминала кадры из фильма «В бой идут одни старики», когда комэск Титаренко руководил приземлением раненого Ромэо. Только на этот раз ранен был Су-25. К счастью, двигатели сушки работали исправно, и Владимир сумел притереть почти неуправляемую машину к зеленому газону летного поля. Уже через сутки самолет был отремонтирован и введен в строй.

Спасая машину ведомого, Волошин сам чуть не попал в неприятную ситуацию. До базы в Днепре надо было лететь еще около 50 километров, а датчик топливной системы показывал аварийный остаток керосина, которого хватает всего на несколько минут полета. В любую секунду движки могли остановиться, и Владу пришлось бы покидать самолет. Но все обошлось. Забравшись немного выше, Волошин поставил РУДы (ручку управления двигателями) в положение «полетный малый газ», благодаря чему со снижением планировал до самого Днепра. На последних каплях топлива он посадил самолет и зарулил на стоянку. К тому моменту баки были практически сухи.

Вечерний вылет в зону АТО принес первую боевую потерю Су-25М1 в той войне. Несмотря на непростой утренний рейд, Влад нашел в себе силы повторно вылететь на задание. *На этот раз он управлял штурмовиком с бортовым 05*. Ведомым, в кабине «тройки» (борт 03), был летчик намного старше Влада — и по званию, и по возрасту, но опыт был на стороне более молодого.

Прибыв в точку недалеко от госграницы с РФ, Волошин расстрелял боезапас, надеясь, что ведомый поступит аналогично и будет держаться позади его самолета. Но все оказалось сложнее. Ведомый немного отстал, а когда расстался с подвесками, получил с территории РФ «подарок» в виде ракеты новейшей ЗРК «Панцирь». Лишь через несколько минут Влад с высоты 5 тысяч метров смог обнаружить место падения «тройки». Сбитый летчик успешно катапультировался и приземлился недалеко от наших пограничников, которые тут же забрали его к себе. Все завершилось хэппи-эндом – примерно в 21:00 он был доставлен вертушкой в Днепр.

Днем 16 июля еще один наш штурмовик (борт 04)[/b] был серьезно поврежден «ихтамнетами», но смог вернуться на базу и через пару дней снова выполнял задания.
Примечание: 


> 23.07.2014● Авария Су-25М1 №04 (25508110276), 299 БТА (в/ч А4465)(Кульбакино)
> Около 12:30 сбит выстрелом ПЗРК в р-не Саур-Могилы, упал и сгорел близ Шахтерска.


Примечание: 


> 29.08.2014● Авария Су-25М1 №08 (25508110284), 299 БТА (в/ч А4465)(Кульбакино)
> Сбит утром в Старобешевском районе (ДНР) предположительно ракетой ЗРК «Оса-АКМ». По данным СНБО Украины лётчик к-н Волошин катапультировался и через полтора часа уже был в одном из подразделений НГ Украины. По данным украинского МО от декабря 2014 г., «Волошин был найден военнослужащими ВС Украины только 01.09.2014, с этого времени к полётам не привлекался».


О том, как сбили Су-25 Волошина: украинская версия

Влад Волошин — уроженец Луганска, этнический русский. Окончил луганский военный лицей имени Молодой Гвардии и Харьковский университет Воздушных Сил имени Кожедуба. С 2010-го года служит в 299-й бригаде тактической авиации (Николаев), единственном штурмовом соединении Воздушных сил.

За время войны на востоке осуществил 33 боевых вылета (данные по состоянию на 2014-й). 16-го июля, во время одного из них, самолет ведомого Волошина, который совершал свой первый вылет в зону АТО, подбили. Влад сопровождал его, контролировал все действия и руководил аварийной посадкой. Благодаря его командам удалось сохранить боевую машину и пилота. Именно за это офицер и получил свой первый и пока единственный боевой орден. А через полтора месяца Волошина самого сбили, и он остался один за линией фронта… И почти повторил подвиг Маресьева, сохранив, правда, конечности.

- Два ноля первый и два ноля второй, взлет парой, курсом ноль девять ноль, разрешаю.

Руководитель полетов взял паузу, а потом добавил:

- Удачи вам, ребята, насыпьте им по-полной!

Два штурмовика Су-25М1 начали разбег. Влад двинул РУД вперед до упора, отпустил тормоза, и машина стремительно понеслась по бетонке. На скорости отрыва уверенным движением он потянул ручку управления самолетом, тот нехотя подчинился и стал набирать высоту. Он бросил взгляд в правое зеркало – борт 38 тоже оторвался и шел за ним. Набрав 50 метров, ведущий развернул машину правее, почти на юг, и пошел в направлении Донецка.

Ситуация на фронте была очень напряженной. В середине августа 2014-го наши передовые подразделения начали обходить Донецк с востока, угрожая разрезать оккупированную территорию на две части и перекрыть единственную дорогу, по которой снабжались боевики. В ответ через границу зашли четыре механизированные бригадные тактические группы регулярных войск России, совершили классический танковый прорыв и взяли в клещи украинские войска. В образовавшемся «Иловайском котле» начался разгром…

Командование приняло единственно верное решение – отступать в направлении населенного пункта Кутейниково. Однако задача эта была не из простых: вражеские подразделения постоянно блокировали пути отхода. В день вылета Волошина батальон российских десантников на танках и БМП перекрыл единственную дорогу Иловайск-Кутейниково. Отступающие колонны встали, и без помощи авиации их продвижение стало невозможным. «Грачи» регулярно работали по таким целям, чтобы разблокировать дороги и помочь нашим войскам вырваться из ловушки.

Приказ на вылет поступил примерно в 11:00 29 августа. Необходимо было штурмовым ударом пары Су-25М1 уничтожить силы противника, которые перекрыли путь для наших колонн. Узлы подвески «грачей» приняли дополнительные топливные баки и по четыре блока неуправляемых ракет Б-8. Подготовка к вылету была недолгой. Пока техники копошились с вооружением, летчики обсудили детали подхода к цели. Решили действовать классическим методом – полет на предельно малой высоте в режиме полного радиомолчания. Для визуального обнаружения противника необходимо было пройти чуть в стороне от места штурмовки, потом развернуться, лечь на обратный курс и сделать подскок до высоты 400 метров. Чтобы их не сбили, соколы договорились на первом же заходе опустошить все блоки Б-8 и сразу уходить.

Длительный полет на предельно малой высоте всегда изматывает и всегда представляет собой страшный риск. Это - дело только опытных пилотов.

Пара шла на высоте не более 30-40 метров, огибая рельеф местности. Деревья и столбы, хаты и овраги, здания и небольшие холмы — все это на скорости 600 км в час сливалось в своеобразную кашу, но Влад четко отслеживал ориентиры и вел пару к цели. Еще несколько доворотов, и они вышли к руслу Кальмиуса. Чем ближе к месту атаки, тем плотнее становилась серая дымка от пожарищ. Дорога на Кутейниково промелькнула под ними, и чуть дальше и левее они увидели костры и следы яростного боя. Пролетев еще немного вперед, пара развернулась, легла на обратный курс и набрала высоту для атаки.

Поднявшись на 400 метров, летчики сразу поняли, где засел неприятель. Немного довернув, Влад вошел в пикирование, открыл воздушные тормоза и нажал кнопку «бк подвески». «Карандаши», оставляя серые шлейфы дыма, плотной стаей пошли к земле и начали рваться среди танков противника. Ведомый специально немного отстал, наблюдая за обстановкой, его ракеты накрыли врага чуть позже. Летчики отметили несколько попаданий в бронетехнику и грузовики, а также разбегающуюся российскую десантуру, которая стремительно отправлялась к праотцам от осколков.

Пилоты вошли в азарт, и это был опасный момент. Боем увлекаться нельзя, надо контролировать момент выхода из атаки.

Чуть отвернув, «грачи» вышли из пикирования, но не стали набирать высоту, а пошли домой на все той же предельно малой. Влад бросил беглый взгляд по сторонам, в зеркала заднего вида. Ведомый отстал метров на 500, но находился в пределах видимости.

Переговариваться в таких условиях нельзя, поэтому полет продолжался в режиме радиомолчания. Ведущий решил возвращаться тем же путем, ведь по дороге «туда» не было замечено опасных участков. Они опять вышли к руслу реки, которая змеей петляла среди холмов и небольших деревень.

Внезапно кабину осветила вспышка, и от сильнейшего удара его бросило вперед, на приборную доску. И хотя правая рука оставалась на ручке управления, самолет резко перевернуло на 180 градусов. В голове пронесся анализ ситуации. Прыгать? Но высота всего 30-40 метров, и к тому же самолет находится в перевернутом полете, а это значит, что автоматика катапульты на такой высоте не успеет сориентироваться и вгонит его в землю! Но оставаться на борту тоже нельзя: машина неуправляема и в любое мгновение может рухнуть! Еще мгновение, офицер успел со всеми попрощаться, но не перестал бороться за спасение. Влад пытался хоть немного довернуть крылатую машину, чтобы при катапультировании иметь хоть какие-то шансы на жизнь. И ему это удалось. Самолет чуть повернулся вокруг своей оси, и в то же мгновение левой рукой он дернул ручку катапульты. Земля прямо под ним! Выход! От перегрузки в 20 g в глазах потемнело, и на миг он потерял ощущение реальности. Придя в себя, пилот увидел, что земля стремительно несется ему навстречу. Скорость очень большая, парашют не успел наполниться, но Влад сгруппировался.

Страшный удар потряс все его тело, но боли, как ни странно, не было. Кувыркнувшись несколько раз, он сразу погасил парашют, осмотрелся. Вроде жив. Кресло К-36Л спасло ему жизнь в закритической ситуации при выходе из перевернутого самолета на высоте 50 метров и скорости более 700 км в час. Редчайший случай, кстати.

Вокруг шел бой, пули свистели прямо над головой, а чуть поодаль работали минометы. Буквально в двух метрах от себя летчик увидел окоп, нырнул в него, и это снова стало спасением. Пытаясь отстегнуть подвесную систему парашюта, он понял, что правая рука не работает. Крови не было, значит при катапультировании, в момент выхода из кабины, он не успел убрать руку с ручки управления самолетом. Потрогав локоть, Волошин понял, что лучевая кость вышла из сустава.

Освободившись левой рукой от ЗШ (защитного шлема) и подвесной системы, он перевел дыхание и немного высунулся из окопа. По-прежнему шел бой, земля содрогалась от далеких взрывов. Прямо перед собой, примерно в километре, он увидел догорающие обломки своего родного борта 08.

Его могли искать враги, поэтому оставаться в окопе не имело смысла. Он оказался на северной окраине села Старобешево. Влад увидел коровники, а левее, на пригорке, небольшой лес, через который протекает Кальмиус. Пилот подумал, что сейчас это идеальное место, чтобы скрыться, поэтому надо короткими перебежками добраться до лесочка. По прикидкам, бежать было не более километра, но весь путь шел в горку с небольшим уклоном. Чтобы правая рука не болталась и не причиняла боль, он поясным ремнем притянул ее к телу.

Выбравшись из окопа, летчик побежал к лесу. Высокая трава соседствовала с большими выгоревшими участками, он несколько раз споткнулся, но удержался на ногах. Влад пересек границу леса, перешел на быстрый шаг и остановился только тогда, когда почувствовал, что опасность миновала и здесь его никто не увидит. Надо было прилечь, перевести дух и подумать, что делать дальше. Постепенно он выходил из шокового состояния и через несколько минут почувствовал, что все тело в синяках и ссадинах от падения. Рука дала о себе знать тупой болью в суставе.

Волошин оказался в незавидном положении. Ровно месяц назад, 29 июля 2014 года, погибло 11 бойцов спецназа, которые вышли на спецоперацию по спасению другого нашего летчика, сбитого за линией фронта. Ситуация была очень схожей. Как и положено в подобных случаях, спецназ пошел вытаскивать пилота, но что-то пошло не так, и бойцы сами попали в засаду. Тот день стал самым черным в истории украинских спецподразделений.

Через несколько дней другая группа все-таки выполнила задачу, летчика вернули на Родину, но руководство, похвалив бойцов, прямо заявило, что смысла в подобных «авантюрах» нет и больше класть спецназеров ради спасения отдельных пилотов не будут. То, что на подготовку одного приличного летчика уходит минимум семь лет, в расчет не приняли. Словом, Влад знал, что рассчитывать ему приходится только на себя.

Пока громыхали минометы и не закончился бой, нельзя было выходить из леса, поэтому он лежал в траве и размышлял, как правильнее поступить. Примерно через час прямо над ним в направлении Кутейниково прошла еще одна пара украинских Су-25. Ребята летели на предельно малой высоте. Прошло еще около часа, и сквозь канонаду он услышал далекий лай собак. Видимо, началась облава. Офицер прислушался, попытался приподняться, но резкая боль в спине заставила его стиснуть зубы и вернула в горизонтальное положение.

Это была еще одна неприятная новость за сегодняшний день и еще одна плата за спасение. При выходе кресла из кабины самолета он не принял нужную позу для катапультирования, и двадцатикратная перегрузка сместила позвонки.

Лай собак приближался, но он ничего не мог этому противопоставить. Оставалось молить Бога, чтобы его не нашли. И Он сделал свое дело: боевики прошли мимо.

Через несколько часов стрельба прекратилась, боль в спине понемногу утихла, и Влад попытался встать. Для этого ему пришлось перевернуться на левый бок: только так он смог подняться. Было около 17 часов, очень хотелось пить, и он двинулся к реке. Спустившись к небольшому пляжу, украинский летчик зашел прямо в речку, жадными глотками утолил жажду и быстро вернулся в спасительную чащу. Сегодня перед ним стояло две задачи: во-первых, надо было связаться с Николаевом, чтобы сообщить, что он жив, и таким образом запустить экстренный вариант спасения. Во-вторых, оставаться на ночь в лесу было небезопасно, поэтому он решил понаблюдать за окраиной поселка – возможно, где-то рядом есть пустующий дом, где можно укрыться.

Долго разговаривать по телефону с несколькими абонентами он не хотел, его легко могли засечь, поэтому решил позвонить жене, чтобы та сообщила «заинтересованным лицам». Перед вылетом он выключил телефон и вытащил батарею. Это стандартная процедура для всех, кто уходит на задание. Вставить батарею обратно одной левой оказалось непросто, но офицер проявил чудеса изобретательности, и ему это удалось. Супруга сначала ничего не поняла, и Владу даже показалось, что она впала в истерику. Но он повысил голос, приказал успокоиться и сообщить своему другу, Владимиру, что он жив и находится на окраине Старобешево. Разговор длился не более минуты, следующий сеанс связи он назначил на 22 часа и выключил мобильник.

Теперь надо было решить вопрос с ночлегом. Лес почти вплотную примыкает к окраине поселка, и Влад стал наблюдать за домами. Примерно через полтора часа он понял, что самый крайний дом полуразрушен попавшим туда снарядом. Военнослужащий решился заглянуть в него. Людей на улицах не было, все прятались по подвалам, опасаясь обстрелов. Идти недалеко – не более 500 метров.

Дом оказался небольшим – трехкомнатным. Снаряд попал в его тыльную часть, отчего одна из стен разрушилась, вторая покосилась, но выглядела еще довольно крепкой. Крыша немного просела и нависла над разрушенной стеной, но для Влада это был идеальный вариант, так как вряд ли в этом доме мог кто-то жить, скорее всего, дом бросили задолго до прибытия в село украинского пилота Волошина. Через этот провал он и вошел. Всюду был битый кирпич и обломки мебели, а стекло противно скрипело под подошвами ботинок. В одной из комнат, окна которой выходили на фасадную часть, остались обломки кровати и небольшой платяной шкаф с забытой хозяевами одеждой. В том числе мужской. О таком подарке он даже не мечтал. Выбор вещей был невелик, но в этом «секонд-хенде» другого ассортимента не предлагали. Перебрав тряпье, остановил свой выбор на потертых синих брюках и рубашке с большим воротом а-ля 70-ые. Был еще старый черный пиджак, но Влад решил надевать его только в том случае, если будет очень холодно. Еще нашел старенькую кепку. Главное, что теперь он мог снять и сжечь свой летный комбинезон, что и было сделано незамедлительно. Еще раз обойдя новые владения, он обнаружил на веранде несколько старых сухарей, которые в качестве ужина сразу же уничтожил.

В начале одиннадцатого вечера он включил телефон, и почти сразу пришла СМСка. Неизвестный абонент сообщал, что для эвакуации он вылетел в Запорожскую область, чтобы присоединиться к медицинской колонне, которая разыскивает в местах боев убитых и раненых. В тексте было описание внешности, и Влад понял, что разговаривал с этим человеком за пару часов до вылета. Это была хорошая новость, но все равно надо затаиться и ждать. Колонна не дойдет к нему завтра, на это уйдет больше суток. Время и место встречи с колонной ему должны были сообщить вечером следующего дня.

30 августа Волошин решил не покидать свое убежище. Спина сильно болела, поэтому всю ночь и весь день пилот пролежал в доме. Из-за боли поспать не удалось, лишь несколько раз он забывался, но это был не сон. Вечером пришла новая СМС, в которой сообщалось, что украинская колонна проедет через Старобешево примерно в 15 часов. Ему надо было ждать ее на углу улиц Чкалова и Мира.

Вторую ночь он опять не спал. Рука распухла, но по сравнению с болью в спине не беспокоила. Чтобы встать, ему приходилось сначала переворачиваться на левый бок, и только таким образом он мог принять вертикальное положение. До места встречи было сравнительно недалеко, около километра, но украинец не знал точно, как туда дойти, поэтому вышел из дома за час до назначенного времени. Поселок жил своей жизнью, хотя людей на улицах было немного, чаще всего попадались неизвестные в импровизированной форме и с оружием в руках. Кое-где электрики сидели на столбах, ремонтируя электричество, а стайка пацанов на небольшом пустыре гоняла в футбол. В назначенное по телефону время он стоял в тени большой яблони на перекрестке Чкалова и Мира, но случилась осечка. Именно в это же время и в этом же месте был назначен сбор у местных сепаратистов, которые отсюда небольшим отрядом отправлялись к местам боев. Влад еще издалека увидел зеленые «КамАЗы» и «УАЗы» с красными крестами на бортах. Колонна, не спеша, двигалась по Чкалова, проехала мимо него, но из-за людей с оружием ни одна машина не остановилась. Спасение было так близко, но судьба снова назначила ему испытание. Пришлось возвращаться в свою берлогу.

В ночь на 1 сентября ему удалось немного поспать, утром он почувствовал себя отдохнувшим и решил выходить к своим самостоятельно. Это было очень рискованно, но Владу было уже все равно. Вечером он вышел из дома и побрел на юго-восточную окраину поселка, чтобы выйти на дорогу, ведущую в Новоекатериновку. Он знал, что где-то рядом находится блокпост, хотел обойти его по другой дороге, а потом выйти на трассу, ведущую в Мариуполь. Пройдя примерно километр по дороге на Новоекатериновку, он сошел с нее, поднялся на небольшую горку, включил телефон и увидел СМС от своего «эвакуатора». Тот сообщал новые координаты и время встречи. В ответном сообщении Влад написал, что решил выходить сам. Через несколько секунд телефон зазвонил, это было неожиданно.

- Не делай глупостей, — услышал он знакомый голос.

- Я принял решение выходить сам, за ночь я дойду до трассы на Мариуполь, а там как-нибудь доберусь, — ответил летчик.

- Где ты находишься?

- Стою на небольшом холме между двумя дорогами из Старобешево в южном направлении.

Влад услышал в телефоне шелест бумаги. Видимо собеседник развернул карту, чтобы разобраться с метоположением.

- Ты с ума сошел! — внезапно заорал человек на другом конце линии. — Возвращайся обратно! На этом месте стояла Нацгвардия, и там шли бои. У меня помечено, что там минное поле! Сейчас же аккуратно выходи оттуда! Завтра днем я с той же колонной буду ждать тебя на южной оконечности Старобешево. Если хочешь, выходи рано утром и иди по дороге в сторону Раздольного. Мы будем ехать навстречу тебе, там и увидимся. Только будь осторожен, там стоит блокпост, обойди его полями, но не заходи далеко!

- ОК, договорились, до встречи.

Влад отключил телефон и пошел обратно. «Эвакуатор» убедил его, и это было правильное решение. Аккуратно, след в след, он прошел опасный участок. Около полуночи вернулся в свой дом. Надо было хорошо отдохнуть, ведь никто не знал, что будет завтра.

Решил выходить затемно. Около 4 утра он двинулся через весь поселок к его южной окраине, чтобы выйти на дорогу, ведущую в Раздольное. Над речкой лежала белая шапка утреннего тумана, на небе еще светили яркие звезды, и только на востоке узкая полоска начинала светлеть, окрасившись в розовые предрассветные краски. Было довольно прохладно, поэтому пилот надел пиджак, а правую руку, чтобы не причиняла боль, засунул в карман брюк. Блокпост сепаров он решил обойти по грунтовке, но раннее утро и туман сыграли с ним злую шутку. Выйдя из лесополосы на дорогу, он увидел, что злополучный блокпост стоит всего в 50 метрах, прямо перед ним. В предрассветных сумерках он не заметил его. Это было неожиданно, но офицер решил идти до конца. Примерно в 30 метрах от ограждения его остановили…

- Стой! Кто такой? Куда это мы ни свет ни заря?

- Хлопцы, я местный, иду в Раздольное, к родственникам.

За бетонной оградой послышались голоса и обмен мнениями.

- А что это там у тебя в кармане? А ну, вытащи руку!

Влад левой рукой аккуратно вытащил правую из кармана и извиняющимся голосом добавил:

- Я ранен, три дня назад задело обстрелом, иду к родственнику, он бывший врач, должен помочь.

Из-за ограждения высунулась бородатая голова в папахе с явным намерением рассмотреть пришельца.

- Оружие, деньги есть?

- Откуда у меня деньги? Ни того, ни другого нет.

За стеной опять состоялся диалог, и невидимый комментатор подытожил: «Пускай пиз…ует!» Бородач хриплым голосом заключил:

- А хрен с тобой, проходи!

Влад прошел мимо плит, ему в который раз повезло.

Быстро идти по дороге он, конечно, не мог, спина и рука давали о себе знать. Пару раз он ложился в траву, чтобы немного отдохнуть. Пройдя 10 километров, включил телефон и послал СМС, на что пришло указание идти дальше. Примерно в полдень летчик увидел спасительные «КамАЗы». Но они были так далеко! За эти пять дней скитаний он почти ничего не ел, и идти не было сил. Влад сел в траву и набрал номер «эвакуатора». Тот почти сразу ответил.

- Влад, мы сломались и стоим на дороге недалеко от Раздольного. Если можешь, пройди еще парочку километров, если нет, мы отремонтируемся и подъедем сами.

- Я дойду…

Он поднялся и пошел дальше.

Военная скорая помощь стояла на обочине, и под ней хлопотал водитель. Волошина накормили и сразу осмотрели. Спину, руку и многочисленные ушибы и ссадины обработали и натерли мазями.

В передовой госпиталь он попал только вечером следующего дня. Ему сделали рентген, под местным наркозом вправили руку и наложили гипс. Примерно через час пришел вертолет, чтобы доставить в штаб в Краматорске. Домой, в родное Кульбакино, он попал только через двое суток.

По свидетельствам очевидцев, сейчас в музее оккупированного поселка Старобешево экспонируется защитный шлем, парашют с подвесной системой и обломки украинского Су-25.
https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1775199.html

----------


## OKA

> _diana_mihailova_
> 
> ...Руководитель полетов взял паузу, а потом добавил:
> 
> - Удачи вам, ребята, насыпьте им по-полной!
> 
> Два штурмовика Су-25М1 начали разбег. Влад двинул РУД вперед до упора, отпустил тормоза, и машина стремительно понеслась по бетонке. На скорости отрыва уверенным движением он потянул ручку управления самолетом, тот нехотя подчинился и стал набирать высоту. Он бросил взгляд в правое зеркало – борт 38 тоже оторвался и шел за ним. Набрав 50 метров, ведущий развернул машину правее, почти на юг, и пошел в направлении Донецка.
> 
> Ситуация на фронте была очень напряженной. В середине августа 2014-го наши передовые подразделения начали обходить Донецк с востока, угрожая разрезать оккупированную территорию на две части и перекрыть единственную дорогу, по которой снабжались боевики. В ответ через границу зашли четыре механизированные бригадные тактические группы регулярных войск России, совершили классический танковый прорыв и взяли в клещи украинские войска. В образовавшемся «Иловайском котле» начался разгром…
> ...



Далеко и надолго не ушёл.

Этот литак избежал ответственности.

Как они смело бились день и ночь с "русскими армадами". 

Какой хероический эпос копатели ЧОрного моря насочиняли. Селянки плачут, и даже матёрые бандеры утирают скупую слезу мозолистыми кровавыми руками.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsbUsHsSPKc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDQKOHB9KBY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75G7i2lbI2Y

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...F8OJmwXBtabQDQ

----------


## Катерина

Горазды украинские писаки душещипательные рассказы строчить. Правда, всегда без ссылок хоть на какие-нибудь факты. Прямо и танковые колонны громили, и "российская десантура" "разбегалась" и т.д. и т.п. Но материалов объективного видеоконтроля, конечно не осталось. "Батарейка села" (с) А вообще, перед тем как писать о приземлении в кресле К-36Л, почитали бы хотя бы крайне хорошо документированные и с множеством свидетелей материалы по применению Су-25 в Афганистане (Авиация и космонавтика, 10-12, 2017, и 02-03, 2018). Там с фотоматериалами расписаны 2 случая, когда летчики катапультировались из положения с сильным отклонением от нормали по курсу и на малой высоте (один из них комэск Н. Рубан, второй - молодой лейтенант). Обоих размазало по земле вместе с креслом, увы.

----------


## skydive

Ми-8МТ бортовой номер 95 (зав. номер 95209) 11-ой отдельной бригады армейской авиации (в/ч А1604, аэр.Чернобаевка), выпущенный 30 сентября 1989 г.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1792637.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Фото с ЛА. Очередной Су-27 на ЗАРЗ

----------


## Nazar

> _diana_mihailova_
> *О том, как сбили Волошина, и за что он получил орден от Порошенко: украинская версия*


Я чуть не прослезился...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Я чуть не прослезился...


В тексте много БН. :)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Су-25М1 №15 (25508110287), в апреле 2015 г. передан с ремонта =09.2017–рабочий
> Су-25 №18 (???), в 2015 г. поднят из отстойника, восстановлен в ТЭЧ;


Возможно возникла некоторая путаница.
Это старое фото №18.

А это фото №15 с сайта МО.

----------


## APKAH

299 БТА, ЦЗТ а/д Кульбакино (Николаев). Давно не светились полным составом:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 40 БТА (в/ч А1789)(Васильков):
> L-39M1 №101 (934642), передан с ремонта в 2012 г., цифровой камуляж =04.2016–в полёте


По вашей ссылке cn 93464*7*.
В передаче "Планові польоти 204-ї бригади тактичної авіації ПК «Південь» ПС ЗС України."


101-й присутствует.
Планові польоти 204-ї бригади тактичної авіації ПК «ППланові польоти 204-ї бригади тактичної авіації ПК «П

----------


## APKAH

> По вашей ссылке cn 93464*7*.


Дело в том что их два, два одинаковых L-39 №101 в "цифре"  :Smile:  Причём одной производственной серии - 934642 (Васильковский) и 934647 (Кульбакинский). На фотографиях spotters.net это один и тот же борт с одним заводским номером, они одинаковые, но всё же отличия имеются:

----------


## skydive

18-ая отдельная бригада армейской авиации ВСУ (в/ч А3384,  аэр. Полтава) заключила договор №23 от 26 марта 2018 г. с ГП "Авиакон" на выполнение текущего ремонта вертолета Ми-24П зав. номер 3532433420365, выпущенного в 1984 г.,- замену нервюры №6 килевой балки. 

Место выполнения работ: 73000, Украина, Херсонская область, Херсон, військове містечко №14, что совпадает с адресом 11-ой отдельной бригады армейской авиации ВСУ (в/ч А1604,  аэр. Чернобаевка), которой вертолет принадлежал до передачи в состав вновь сформированной 18-ой ОБрАА.
Срок: 05 мая 2018 г.

Цена: 99951 грн.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1819430.html

----------


## _Seb_

Я так понял тут была битва воздух-воздух?
Момент с 42 секунды.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> битва воздух-воздух?


Проорал в голос.

----------


## _Seb_

так только вопросительный знак поставил.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> так только вопросительный знак поставил.


По дате №№33 и 04.

----------


## Nazar

> Проорал в голос.


Хороший был подарок на день рождения. Я имею в виду дату публикации.

----------


## Казанец

Ну так а в реале-то что было? И когда?

----------


## skydive

Застрахованы военно-транспортные самолеты Ил-76МД ВС ВСУ, имеющие летную годность:


зав. номер 1013407215, бортовой номер 76413, год выпуска 1991;  

зав. номер 0063468029, бортовой номер 76683, год выпуска 1986;  


зав. номер 0093496907, бортовой номер 78820, год выпуска 1989.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1833111.html
Срок действия договора - до 2 апреля 2019 г.

----------


## skydive

ПАО «Мотор Сич» без конкурса предоставит воинской части А0215 (Командованию Воздушных Сил ВСУ) 35 услуг по продлению срока
службы (увеличению ресурсных показателей) авиационным двигателям типа АИ-24ВТ (2 сер.) для Ан-24, -26, -30, АИ-25ТЛ для L-39, вспомогательным силовым установкам АИ-9В для вертолетов.

Всего для 6 вертолетов, 2 учебно-боевых самолетов L-39 и 14 военно-транспортных и специальных Ан-24, -26, -30.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1813088.html

----------


## skydive

ПАО«Мотор Сич» продлит ресурс двигателей 9 вертолетов 16-ой отдельной бригады армейской авиации ВСУ

ПАО «Мотор Сич» предоставит 16-ой отдельной бригаде армейской авиации ВСУ (в/ч А2595) (аэр. Броды) услуги по продлению ресурсных показателей авиационным двигателям ТВ3 -117 (5 этапов), ВСУ АИ-9 (9 этапов).

Место поставки товаров или место выполнения работ или оказания услуг: 80603, Украина, Львовская область, Броды, ул. Г. Храпая, 1а
Срок поставки товаров, выполнение работ или оказания услуг: 1 декабря 2018 г.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1814955.html

----------


## skydive

«Мотор Сич» продлит ресурс двигателей 22 вертолетов 11-ой отдельной бригаде армейской авиации ВСУ

ПАО «Мотор Сич» планировало предоставить 11-ой отдельной бригаде армейской авиации ВСУ (в/ч А1604) (аэр. Чернобаевка) услуги по продлению межремонтного ресурса по техническому состоянию ВСУ АИ-9В - 4 этапа на 1 год, 22 этапа на 300 запусков/ 600 отборов/ 50 часов.

Место поставки товаров или место выполнения работ или оказания услуг: 75042, Украина, Херсонская область, с. Чернобаевка
Срок поставки товаров, выполнение работ или оказания услуг: 1 декабря 2018 г

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1815405.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Ну так а в реале-то что было? И когда?




23.07.2014● Авария Су-25М1 №04 (25508110276), 299 БТА (в/ч А4465)(Кульбакино)
Около 12:30 сбит выстрелом ПЗРК в р-не Саур-Могилы, упал и сгорел близ Шахтерска. 

23.07.2014● Авария Су-25 №33 (25508110277), 299 БТА (в/ч А4465)(Кульбакино)
Около 12:30 сбит выстрелом ПЗРК над высотой 185,0 в 15,5 км западнее от Саур-могилы (южнее от г. Снежное), по словам ополчения, ушёл оставляя за собой шлейф дыма. Упал близ н.п. Дмитровка (как раз рядом с н.п. Мариновка – согласно рассказу лётчика). Расстояние между сбитыми в тот день штурмовиками около 15 км. Лётчик успешно катапультировался и покинул район боевых действий. 19.08.2014 в районе н.п. Красный Луч был взят в плен лётчик данного борта – ком. аэ п/п-к Шевцов Юрий Сергеевич. 02.09.2014 лётчик отправлен домой в Николаев.

----------


## skydive

План закупок 114-ой бригады тактической авиации ВС ВСУ на 2018 год

Предусматривает продление межремонтного срока службы МиГ-29 с 10 до 12 лет. По-видимому, речь идет об истребителе c зав. номером 2960728133, выпущенном 28 октября 1989 г., КоВР которого был выполнен на ГП "Львовский Государственный авиационный ремонтный завод" в 2008 г. вместе с еще четырьмя самолетами этого типа.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1853938.html

----------


## skydive

Именные Су-27П бортовые номера 50, 52 и 57 из состава 831-ой бригады тактической авиации



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1847286.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## skydive

19 апреля 2014 г. в период с 10:20 до 10:30 в г. Славянске Донецкой области двое неустановленных лиц, находясь возле дома по адресу: г. Славянск, ул. Карла Маркса, 32, с применением неустановленного огнестрельного оружия, действуя с целью запугивания населения, совершили не менее 8 выстрелов в вертолет Ми-8МТ, борт №59, зав. номер 94019, под управлением командира вертолетного звена вертолетной эскадрильи 16-ой отдельной бригады армейской авиации Сухопутных войск Вооруженных сил Украина

23 апреля 2014 года примерно в 18:00 неустановленные лица, находясь на территории Краматорска Донецкой области, действуя с целью запугивания населения, осуществили выстрелы из огнестрельного оружия в вертолеты Ми-8МТ борт №16 (зав. номер 94618) и Ми-8МТ борт №24 (зав. номер 94616), выполнявшие полет над Краматорском Донецкой области, в результате чего последнему были нанесены повреждения.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1856884.html

----------


## skydive

Вертолеты Ми-8МТ бортовые 35 и 58 из состава 12-ой бригады армейской авиации СВ ВСУ

Согласно акту документальной ревизии радиоэлектронной аппаратуры, находящейся на авиационной технике в воинской части А3913 на вертолетах Ми-8МТ было выявлено отсутствие радиоэлектронного оборудования, а именно на вертолете Ми-8МТ бортовой номер №35 (заводской №94622):


на вертолете Ми-8МТ бортовой номер № 58 (заводской №94237): 


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1857307.html

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

3-х значный номер.

----------


## skydive

Капитальный ремонт 12 самолетов L-39 для ВС ВСУ на Чугуевском авиаремонтном заводе в 2012-2014 гг.

Всего в течение 2012-2014 гг. были отремонтированы самолеты:


зав. номер 834511, борт 73


зав. номер 934643, борт 74


зав. номер 934656, борт 112


зав. номер 834475, борт 111


зав. номер 934668, борт 121

зав. номер 834464,


зав. номер 934663, борт 122

зав. номер 934655,

зав. номер 934708,

зав. номер 934659,

зав. номер 934648,

зав. номер 834519.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1889107.html

----------


## AndyM

> Капитальный ремонт 12 самолетов L-39 для ВС ВСУ на Чугуевском авиаремонтном заводе в 2012-2014 гг.
> 
> Всего в течение 2012-2014 гг. были отремонтированы самолеты:
> 
> зав. номер 934668,
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1889107.html


зав. номер 934668, борт 121

----------


## skydive

Капремонт Ми-8МТВ-1 11-ой и 16-ой ОБрАА СВ ВСУ с дооборудованием под требования ООН

10.06.2013 г. между Министерством обороны Украины и Государственным предприятием «Конотопский авиаремонтный завод «Авиакон» был заключен договор №116/6/13/3/231-13 о закупке за государственные средства услуг по завершению капитального ремонта вертолетов типа Ми-8 с дооборудованием под требования ООН и стандарты ИКАО для обеспечения национальных контингентов Украины. Согласно п. 3.1 цена договора составляла 50 992 523,34 грн.
Договором предусмотрено выполнение капитального ремонта вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-1 зав. номера 95232 и 95217 в срок до 31.07.2013 г., а вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-1 зав. номера 95215, 95216 и 95236 в срок до 31.08.2013 г. Все вертолеты выпущены в 1989 г.

Акт приема - передачи военного имущества от 17.07.13, о передаче Ми-8 №95232 в воинскую часть А2595 (16-ая отдельная бригада армейской авиации СВ ВСУ, аэр. Броды);
Акт приема - передачи военного имущества от 31.08.13 г., передачи Ми-8 №95215 в воинскую часть А2595;
Акт приема - передачи военного имущества от 06.09.13 г., передачи Ми-8 №95216 в воинскую часть А2595;
Акт приема - передачи военного имущества от 17.07.13 г., передачи Ми-8 №95217 в воинскую часть А2595;
Акт приема - передачи военного имущества от 15.09.13 г., передачи Ми-8 №95236 в воинскую часть А1604 (11-ая отдельная бригада армейской авиации СВ ВСУ, аэр. Чернобаевка).

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1918775.html

----------


## skydive

МиГ-29 (УБ) и L-39 114-ой бригады тактической авиации(Ивано-Франковск) на плановых полетах 21 апреля

МиГ-29 зав. номер 2960729037, выпущенный 28 июня 1990 г. Ранее входил в состав 161-го иап (аэр. Лимансоке), где носил бортовой номер 30.


МиГ-29УБ зав. номер 50903024147, бортовой номер 30, выпущенный 28 июня 1991 г. 


L-39 зав. номер 934668, бортовой номер 121, выпущенный в 1989 г. 


L-39 зав. номер 934663, бортовой номер 122, выпущенный в 1989 г. 

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1920064.html

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Судя по всему речь об этом.



> Ми-24П №26 (24875?), предположительно в конце лета в иллюминаторе выставлен фэйковый №46. Фото 19.08.2014, 20.09.2014, в 10.02.2015 посечён мелкими осколками снарядов РСЗО «Смерч» накрывший аэродром, фото 10.02.2015, 2. Позднее вывезен на ремонт, на лето 2016 г. на стоянке в Конотопе;


«Я понимал, что этот полет будет равнозначным самоубийству. Но приказы не обсуждают», - летчик о событиях 2014 года в Иловайске


Сергею Самиленко чудом удалось пролететь 80 километров после того, как враг из РПГ попал в хвост вертолета. Летчик сумел посадить поврежденный вертолет, спасти технику и экипаж, за что и был награжден орденом Богдана Хмельницкого.

24 августа 2014-го. В четыре утра Сергей Самиленко поднимает в небо ударный вертолет Ми-24. За последние несколько месяцев майор привык к тому, что сон и отдых – неслыханная роскошь. На этот раз, как, впрочем, и десятки предыдущих раз, перед экипажем также стоит непростая задача – уничтожить блокпост противника в районе Иловайска. Вертолет летит на максимальной скорости в режиме полного радиомолчания, прижимаясь к земле. Одно неправильное движение или маневр, выполненный позже на долю секунды, – и все ...

Машина идет, едва не касаясь верхушек деревьев. Очень опасно... Но что делать? Только так есть шанс, что противник НЕ засечет борт и не откроет по нему огонь. Наконец добрались до цели. Отработали. Попали. Ощущение, будто сердце остановилось... Проходит секунд тридцать, враг среагировать не успевает, летчик переводит дыхание. Похоже, на этот раз повезло!

Вернувшись на базу, экипаж сразу начинает работу. Надо, не теряя времени, готовить машину к повторному вылету. Опять – под Иловайск. Штурман выполняет необходимые расчеты, детально продумывает маршрут следующего полета. Пилот с бортовым техником заряжают установки ракетами, проверяют исправность систем, наличие горючего. «Вперед!» Опять потеют ладони, снова сверхсложное маневрирование между высоковольтными линиями и зданиями ... Отработали! Хух! Живые!

«Со стороны Старобешево идет батальонно-тактическая группа врага. Нужна огневая поддержка», - раздается очередной приказ авиаторам, когда они вернулись в расположение. На этот раз летчик понимает, что полет до нужной точки может быть равнозначным самоубийству. Но приказы не обсуждают.

Это был уже третий боевой вылет за утро. Летели парой, экипаж Самиленко – ведомый. Только уставший пилот сел в вертолет и нажал кнопку запуска, как страх и усталость сразу исчезли. Бояться некогда! Ситуация осложнялась не слишком точными координатами движущейся цели. Напряжение росло.

Выпустив несколько очередей, вертолет оказался как раз над головами врага. Реакция не задержалась: началась стрельба из гранатометов. Пилот пытался маневрировать, однако враг бил слишком интенсивно. Сергей признается: стало не по себе. Попадание в хвост! Мгновенно повредилась система управления рулевым винтом, оператора едва слышно. Летчик выпустил шасси машины. И когда решил садиться, увидел под собой вражеские танки и подумал: «Нет! Не сяду! Определенный запас есть, немного протянем».

Управлять поврежденной машиной было крайне трудно. Пилот молил Бога, чтобы техника не подвела и вытянула. Желание жить заставило забыть о страхе, и ответственность за экипаж заставляла делать все возможное и невозможное.

Экипаж таки добрался до своих. После того как вертолет подбили, он протянул еще 80 километров. Ближайшей площадкой оказался полевой госпиталь.

Между тем ведущий экипаж зафиксировал точные координаты цели и передал их другой паре вертолетов. Месть за подбитый вертолет не заставила себя долго ждать ...

Сейчас Сергей Самиленко буднично описывает боевые вылеты и терпеливо объясняет элементарные для него вещи. Говорит, что после полетов на Донбасс участие в миротворческой миссии в Конго показалась ему настоящим отдыхом.

- В районе проведения АТО приходилось постоянно работать на грани, начиная от взлетного веса и заканчивая маневрами, режимами эксплуатации вертолета. Летать приходилось так часто, что техника едва выдерживала. Что уж говорить о высоте полетов? В боевой обстановке чем ближе прижимаешься к земле, тем больше шансов остаться в живых. Нередко опускались и на три метра. Страшно было летать ночью, особенно после того, как сбили два экипажа. К тому времени наше авиационное оборудование не позволяло лететь ниже 150 метров. Помню, как в августе пришел командир и говорит: «Надо ночью лететь в Широкино». Я понимал, что РЛС противника сразу увидят вертолет, который летит высоко, и нас просто «снесут». А низко лететь – это тоже не вариант, потому что с большой долей вероятности запутаешься в проводах высоковольтных линий.

Офицер рассказывает, что все боевые вылеты совершали линии разграничения, поэтому вертолет всегда был мишенью.

- То один вертолет подбили, то другой ... И в какой-то момент ты понимаешь, что это просто статистика, но во время очередного вылета ты можешь стать одним из этой статистики. Когда мы начали активно летать на боевые задания, командир подошел к нам и сказал: «Если видите, что это самоубийство, лететь не надо». Через несколько дней приходит и говорит: «Мужики, все ... Ответ «нет» больше не рассматривают». На самом деле все боевые вылеты, по большому счету, были однотипными. Просто их было так много ... Но самый большой страх – ударить по своим. Линия фронта тогда, как понимаете, была достаточно размытой. Поэтому мы всегда работаем очень осторожно, расстояние от жилых районов должно составлять не менее 200 метров. Сепарские СМИ лгут: не знаю ни одного вертолетчика, который бы вел огонь по населенным пунктам.

Боевая авиация закончила свои полеты в феврале 2015 года. Тогда же Сергей Самиленко и попал под артобстрел в Краматорске.

- Как раз надевал берцы, собирались на обед идти ... И вдруг прозвучало: «Срочно! Укрытие!» Так в одном сапоге и побежал. Один парень из нашей бригады тогда погиб, ему осколком пробило легкое. Подойдя позже к вертолету, я увидел, что он полностью изрешечен. Тогда было страшно, но уже по-другому, не так, как за штурвалом вертолета. Мы же, летчики, к такому совсем не привыкли. Не представляю, как люди, которые долго находились под обстрелами, сохраняют ясный ум.

Интересно, что с детства Сергей вовсе не мечтал об авиации. Говорит, что всегда хотел быть журналистом.

- В школе хорошие сочинения писал. Но когда старший брат покатал меня на вертолете, я был в таком восторге, что сразу решил идти по его стопам. Над взлетной полосой очень необычная атмосфера, туда непременно хочется вернуться.

P. S. Сейчас подполковник Сергей Самиленко передает богатый боевой опыт и учит будущих авиаторов в Харьковском национальном университете Воздушных Сил. Но офицер грустно признается: «Погрузившись в бумажки, понимаешь, что настоящая жизнь было именно там, на Донбассе. Именно тогда, когда уставший маневрировал между высоковольтными линиями, когда из-за напряжения и боевого азарта едва не останавливалось сердце...»

Анастасия Олехнович, «Народная армия»

----------


## OKA

> ... Поэтому мы всегда работаем очень осторожно, расстояние от жилых районов должно составлять не менее 200 метров. Сепарские СМИ лгут: не знаю ни одного вертолетчика, который бы вел огонь по населенным пунктам.
> 
> Интересно, что с детства Сергей вовсе не мечтал об авиации. Говорит, что всегда хотел быть журналистом.
> 
> - В школе хорошие сочинения писал. Но когда старший брат покатал меня на вертолете, я был в таком восторге, что сразу решил идти по его стопам. Над взлетной полосой очень необычная атмосфера, туда непременно хочется вернуться.
> 
> P. S. Сейчас подполковник Сергей Самиленко передает богатый боевой опыт и учит будущих авиаторов в Харьковском национальном университете Воздушных Сил. Но офицер грустно признается: «Погрузившись в бумажки, понимаешь, что настоящая жизнь было именно там, на Донбассе. Именно тогда, когда уставший маневрировал между высоковольтными линиями, когда из-за напряжения и боевого азарта едва не останавливалось сердце...»



Надо было журналистом стать неполживцу)) Тогда бы достойно правдойЪ отвечал на "ложь сепарских сми" ))

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...81%D1%81%D0%B5


Вовремя ушёл "на тренерскую работу", повезло :




"Не только лишь все" :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac0hLpOMDqI

----------


## boyan

> Надо было журналистом стать неполживцу)) Тогда бы достойно правдойЪ отвечал на "ложь сепарских сми" ))
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...81%D1%81%D0%B5


Ну тут все прерасно. Запуск кнопкой Ми-24 :)) На видео чотко видно, что отказал автомат перекоса или тарелка, не важно в результате чего, скорее поводок оборвался. Но уж никак не рулевой, когда бы их просто крутить начало со снижением. Штурман значит появился на Ми-24, а командир с борттехником НРС-ы снаряжают. Вобщем летчица Надья савченко ))

----------


## OKA

> Ну тут все прерасно. Запуск кнопкой Ми-24 :)) На видео чотко видно, что отказал автомат перекоса или тарелка, не важно в результате чего, скорее поводок оборвался. Но уж никак не рулевой, когда бы их просто крутить начало со снижением. ..


Был бы интересен комментарий специалиста. Возможно так и было, в результате чего , значит неясно.

Может из этих :

http://lostarmour.info/aflosses/

https://militarizm.livejournal.com/72926.html

----------


## skydive

Курсанты III курса летного факультета ХНУВС должны налетать по 75 часов на L-39 (ФОТО)

Борт номера 203-ей учебно-авиационной бригады, на Харьковщине (аэр. Чугуев): 
01, 02, 03, 11 (зав. номер 934622, 1989 г. выпуска), 2*, 21, 23.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1944119.html

----------


## skydive

ГП «Антонов» продлит сроки службы двум Ан-24Б, семи Ан-26(Ш, КПА) и одному Ан-30 ВС ВСУ в 2018 г.

ГП «Антонов» 26 апреля без конкурса подписало с воинской части А0215 (Командованию Воздушных Сил ВСУ) договор №2.0232.2018 на продление сроков службы военно-транспортных самолетов Ан-24,-26,-30, которые эксплуатируются в воинских частях А2215, А1231, А4104 и А3840  в 2018 г.


Ан-24Б зав. номер 87304706, борт 01, 15-ая бригада транспортной авиации (в/ч А2215, аэр. Борисполь);


Ан-26 зав. номер 8206, борт 05, 15-ая бригада транспортной авиации (в/ч А2215, аэр. Борисполь);



Ан-30 зав. номер 0609, борт 81, 15-ая бригада транспортной авиации (в/ч А2215, аэр. Борисполь);


Ан-24Б зав. номер 97305306, борт 777, 15-ая бригада транспортной авиации (в/ч А2215, аэр. Борисполь);


Ан-26КПА зав. номер 6909, борт 57, 456-ая бригада транспортной авиации (в/ч А1231, аэр. Винница);


Ан-26 зав. номер 5406, борт 25, 456-ая бригада транспортной авиации (в/ч А1231, аэр. Винница);


Ан-26 зав. номер 7509, борт 39, 456-ая бригада транспортной авиации (в/ч А1231, аэр. Винница);


Ан-26 зав. номер 11607, борт 22, 456-ая бригада транспортной авиации (в/ч А1231, аэр. Винница);


Ан-26 зав. номер 10209, борт 21, 25-ая бригада транспортной авиации (в/ч А3840, аэр. Мелитополь);


Ан-26Ш зав. номер 5608, борт 76, 203-ая учебно-авиационная бригада (в/ч А4104, аэр. Чугуев)

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1958801.html

----------


## skydive

ПАО «Мотор Сич» продлит авиации ВМСУ ресурс 12 двигателей для 2 Ан-26, 1 Бе-12, 2 Ми-14 и 1 Ка-27


ПАО «Мотор Сич» без конкурса 2 мая подписало с воинской частью А1688 (Командованием авиации ВМСУ) договор №6150/18-К(УЭР) на 12 услуг по продлению срока службы (увеличению ресурсных показателей) авиационным двигателям типа АИ-24ВТ для Ан-26, АИ-20Д сер. 4 для Бе-12, ТВ3-117М(ВК) для вертолетов Ми-14 (Ка-27) и вспомогательным силовым установкам АИ-9В для вертолетов.

Всего для 2 вертолетов Ми-14, 1 Ка-27, 2 военно-транспортных Ан-26 и 1 гидросамолета Бе-12.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1981841.html

----------


## AndyM

> ГП «Антонов» продлит сроки службы двум Ан-24Б, семи Ан-26(Ш, КПА) и одному Ан-30 ВС ВСУ в 2018 г.
> 
> Ан-26 зав. номер 7509, борт 39, 456-ая бригада транспортной авиации (в/ч А1231, аэр. Винница);
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1958801.html


Ан-26 зав. номер 7509, борт 49?:
Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:116723) Ukraine - Air Force Antonov An-26 49 BLUE

----------


## skydive

Да, уже поменяли.

----------


## skydive

"Мотор Сич" выполнит сервисные бюллетени на 15 двигателях АИ-25ТЛ для L-39 203-ей учебной бригады

ПАО «Мотор Сич» без конкурса 2 мая подписало с воинской частью А1688 (Командованием авиации ВМСУ) договор №2720/18-К(УЭР)/38 на выполнение сервисных бюллетеней на 15 двигателях  АИ-25ТЛ для L-39 203-ей учебно-авиационной бригады (воинская часть А4104, аэр. Чугуев).


26 апреля ПАО «Мотор Сич» уже подписало с воинской частью А0215 (Командованию Воздушных Сил ВСУ) договор №7192/18-К(УЭР) по продлению срока службы (увеличению ресурсных показателей) авиационным двум двигателям типа АИ-25ТЛ для L-39.




20 апреля 2017 г. Командование Воздушных Сил ВС Украины (в/ч А0215, г. Винница, ул. Стрелецкая, 105) заключило с ПАО «Мотор Сич» договор № 5855/17-К(ЭРО) № 69/17 о закупке услуг по увеличению срока службы (увеличению ресурсных показателей) двум авиационным двигателям АИ-25ТЛ (Ш). 

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1988058.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

А ничего не известно о состоянии авиаотряда пограничной службы? У них ведь там как минимум несколько Ми-8 было. И Diamond DA-42 вроде присутствовали в количестве не менее двух.

----------


## APKAH

> А ничего не известно о состоянии авиаотряда пограничной службы? У них ведь там как минимум несколько Ми-8 было. И Diamond DA-42 вроде присутствовали в количестве не менее двух.


А первую страницу данной ветки смотрели? Во втором посту как раз всё вами перечисленное указано.

----------


## skydive

ГП «НАРП» продлит назначенный и межремонтный сроки службы Ил-76МД бортовой 76413 ВС ВСУ до 28 лет



ГП "Николаевский авиармотный завод НАРП" подписало договор №74/18 от 10 мая 2018 г. с в/ч А0215 (Командование ВС ВСУ) на выполнение работ по продлению на 1 год до 28 июня 2019 г. назначенного срока службы (до 28 лет) и межремонтного срока службы до первого ремонта самолету Ил-76МД ВС ВСУ бортовой 76413 зав. номер 1013407215 без установления ресурсных показателей.




Сумма договора - 1,727 млн. грн. Работы предполагается завершить до 1 сентября 2018 г.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2024508.html

----------


## skydive

Текущий состав 114-ой бригады тактической авиации ВС ВСУ по версии Air Forces Monthly, June 2018



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2071943.html

----------


## skydive

О текущем составе боеготовых самолетов Су-27(УБ), Су-24М(МР), Су-25, МиГ-29(УБ) Воздушных Сил ВСУ

Предполагается закупить:
лот №1 - чехлы на самолеты Су-27 - 16 комплектов;
лот №2 - чехлы на самолеты Су-27УБ - 2 комплекта;
лот №3 - чехлы на самолеты МиГ-29 - 32 комплекта;
лот №4 - чехлы на самолеты МиГ-29УБ - 7 комплектов;
лот №5 - чехлы на самолеты Су-25 - 11 комплектов;
лот №6 - чехлы на самолеты Су-24М(МР) - 11 комплектов;
лот №7 - чехлы на самолеты Су-24М(МР) (расширенной номенклатуры) - 3 комплекта.

11 комплектов чехлов на самолеты Су-24М(МР) должны включать всего чехлов по номенклатуре: чехол на переднюю часть фюзеляжа (8 шт.), чехол на фонарь (17 шт.), чехол на ПВД (34 шт.).

Комплект чехлов на самолеты Су-24М(МР) (расширенной номенклатуры) должен включать: чехол на переднюю часть фюзеляжа, чехол на фонарь, чехол на ПВД, чехол на среднюю часть фюзеляжа, чехол на консоли крыла (2 шт.), чехол на хвостовую часть фюзеляжа (с чехлами киля и стабилизаторов), чехол на колеса (3 шт.).

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2085678.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович



----------


## OKA

"Одесский авиационный завод разработал варианты модернизации самолета-разведчика Су-24МР

    Как сообщил одесский веб-ресурс Думская.net , Государственное предприятие «Одесский авиационный завод» презентовало новое направление своей деятельности, касающееся модернизации боевой авиации.

    На прошедшей несколько дней назад международной конференции, в которой приняли участие военные атташе стран НАТО, руководство завода представило иностранным партнерам перспективный проект развития самолетов-разведчиков Су-24МР, которые сейчас стоят на вооружении Воздушных сил Украины.

    Как рассказал главный конструктор Валентин Гостищев, заводчане разработали несколько вариантов модернизации машины, которые предусматривают установку новых радиоэлектронных систем. Это должно обеспечить новые, более широкие возможности ведения разведки.

    Основное внимание специалисты Одесского авиационного уделили следующим направлениям:

    - увеличение дальности обнаружения наземных целей;

    - обеспечение соответствия средств навигации, связи и посадки требованиям ИКАО и НАТО;

    - увеличение качества объективного контроля бортовых систем;

    - оперативное получение разведывательной информации.

    Сейчас на заводе завершен первый этап опытно-конструкторских работ, в скором времени должен появится первый опытный образец нового изделия.

    «Если мы пройдем все согласования, и машина понравится нашим военным, мы сможем серьезно загрузить мощности завода этой продукцией, — говорит генеральный директор предприятия Виталий Юхачев. — Полная замена всего оборудования разведчиков на новую, более совершенную электронику подразумевает общий ремонт планера и многих агрегатов самолета. Это серьезная, кропотливая и квалифицированная работа, и у нас есть специалисты, способные ее выполнить».

    Участники конференции познакомились и с другими направлениями работы Одесского авиационного, в частности с модернизацией учебно-боевых самолетов L-39.

  

    Проходящий модернизацию на ГП «Одесский авиационный завод» самолет-разведчик Су-24МР Воздушных сил Украины (возможно, фактически стендовый образец), май 2018 года (с) dumskaya.net "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3223144.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Плюс десять Ми-2МСБ-В

*ГП «Винницкий авиационный завод» поставил десять модернизированных Ми-2МСБ-В для ВСУ по ГОЗ-2017*

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2123155.html

----------


## skydive

Николаевский авиаремонтный завод НАРП передал ВС отремонтированный Су-24МР борт 60 зав номер 0741613


Су-24МР бортовой номер 60 (зав. номер 0741613 выпуска 1 декабря 1987 г.) уже выполнил перелет к основному месту базирования (аэр. Староконстантинов 7-ой бригады тактической авиации) и уже усилил обороноспособность Вооруженных Сил Украины.
Николаевский авиаремонтный завод НАРП досрочно передал очередной отремонтированный самолет-разведчик Су-24МР Воздушным сил Украины. Об этом во вторник, 5 июня, сообщает пресс-служба "Укроборонпрома".
Специалисты предприятия провели средний ремонт самолета, во время которого полностью проверили все его узлы и агрегаты, выполнили их ремонт или полную замену. После этого отремонтированный Су-24МР прошел успешные летные испытания в присутствии представителей Воздушных сил ВСУ и был принят украинским летчиками.



Перечень работ, выполненных на отремонтированном самолете Су-24МР зав. номер 0741613 по Договору № 343/17 от 20 ноября 2017 г.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2136322.html

----------


## borchet

Николаевский авиаремонтный завод НАРП передал ВС отремонтированный Су-24МР борт 60 зав номер 0741613
---
На российских бортах давно уже убирают аэродинамические гребни с М и МР - как анахронизм, который занизил аэродинамические характеристики самолета

----------


## skydive

Отремонтированный МиГ-29 бортовой номер 77 из 114-ой БрТА имеет зав. номер 2960729037

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2138200.html

----------


## skydive

Ми-8МТ бортовой номер 138 (зав. номер 94454) 11-ой отдельной бригады армейской авиации ВСУ


Вертолет, выпущенный 19 марта 1987 г., ранее носил бортовой номер 53.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2292092.html

----------


## skydive

Государственное предприятие "Завод 410 ЦА" передало Воздушным Силам Вооруженных Сил Украины отремонтированный и модернизированный по договору №412/17 от 10 декабря 2017 г.  самолет-лабораторию Ан-26КПА (бортовой номер 47, бывший 95 из состава 456-ой БрТрА (в/ч А1231, аэр. Винница), зав. номер 64-06, выпущен 21 апреля 1978 г.), который предназначается для проверки работы радиолокационного оборудования аэродромов.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2297224.html

----------


## AndyM

бортовой номер 47, бывший 35:
Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:117886) Ukraine - Air Force Antonov An-26 35 BLUE

----------


## APKAH

> бортовой номер 47, бывший 35:
> Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:117886) Ukraine - Air Force Antonov An-26 35 BLUE


Откуда информация? Ан-26 №35 это 5609, Ан-26 №47 это 6406...разве не так?

----------


## AndyM

бортовой номер 35 x 2:

Soviet Transport - Scramble
Soviet Transport - Scramble

----------


## skydive

МиГ-29МУ1 борт 43 зав. номер 2960728505 204-ой бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Кульбакино) на учениях Си Бриз-2018. 


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2344340.html

----------


## skydive

Ремонт Су-24М борт 06 зав. номер 1041647 7-ой бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Староконстантинов)



Воинская часть А2502 - 7-ая бригада тактической авиации (аэр. Староконстантинов) в лице командира воинской части Коваленко Николая Николаевича заключила с государственным предприятием "Николаевский авиаремонтный завод "НАРП" Договор №217-17/84 о выполнении ремонта на самолете Су-24М заводской (бортовой) 1041647 (06) по восстановлению крепления стекла козырька кабины летчика и штурмана в количестве две единицы (далее - услуг) в местах расположения неисправной авиационной техники ремонтными бригадами.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2344138.html

----------


## AndyM

> МиГ-29МУ1 борт 43 зав. номер 2960728505 204-ой бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Кульбакино) на учениях Си Бриз-2018. 
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2344340.html


 :Confused: 
2960728505 = МиГ-29МУ1 борт 11 204-ой бригады тактической авиации: http://russianplanes.net/id45938
(проверено)

борт 43 = МиГ-29 9.13?

----------


## Rutunda

> 2960728505 = МиГ-29МУ1 борт 11 204-ой бригады тактической авиации: http://russianplanes.net/id45938
> (проверено)
> 
> борт 43 = МиГ-29 9.13?


Уж чего. чего а это не ожидал...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFi-DJS2Msc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9T1XFfVP_o
Дауны и идиоты.
А ведь у них вопли "что не хватает вертолов".

----------


## OKA

> Уж чего. чего а это не ожидал...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFi-DJS2Msc
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9T1XFfVP_o
> Дауны и идиоты.
> А ведь у них вопли "что не хватает вертолов".


Там же про "креативну економику", при чём там дауны  :Biggrin: 

В закарпатских , и др. молодёжных центрах, поди, готовили "творческие элиты" ))

А про вертолёты нужные :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3220044.html

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2356785.html

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2359265.html

----------


## Rutunda

> Там же про "креативну економику", при чём там дауны 
> 
> В закарпатских , и др. молодёжных центрах, поди, готовили "творческие элиты" ))
> 
> А про вертолёты нужные :
> 
> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3220044.html
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2356785.html
> ...


Какая элита в ж... Это дебилы.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

С лостармора

Ми-24П №09 (3532432825962), 16 бригада АА

_Фотографию прислал местный житель. Последняя минута полета Ми-24П "09" 16 ОБАА._

----------


## boyan

Там же у Дианы Михайловой один переможный считовод насчитал аж 120 укрогвинтокрылов )) Без истерики слава Богу, но перемога в каждом абзаце. И Пу1  (я вот заценил масштаб издевательства над кастрюлеголовыми) модификация идет аж по три штуки в год, при сделанном только одном и прочая и прочая

----------


## OKA

> ..А про вертолёты нужные :
> 
> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3220044.html
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2356785.html
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2359265.html


Что-то ещё :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2399957.html

----------


## skydive

40-ая БрТА ВС ВСУ получила с Львовского ГАРЗ 2 модернизированных истребителя МиГ-29МУ1 борты 07 и 08



Бортовые номера 07 и 08 - зав. номер - 2960731239, выпущенный 29 декабря 1990 г., эксплуатировавшийся под бортовым номером 57 в 114-м иап (аэр. Ивано-Франковск), а затем с 1996 г. в пилотажной группе "Украинские соколы" с бортовым номером 104 в составе 168-ом летно-испытательного комплекса (аэр. Кировское). В мае 2014 г. вывезен из Крыма, с марта 2017 г. - на ремонте в ЛГАРЗ. 


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2437551.html

----------


## PECHKIN



----------


## skydive

Второй полученный 40-ой БрТА ВС ВСУ модернизированный МиГ-29МУ1 борт 07 - зав. номер 2960731222



В начале марта 2017 года в социальных сетях появилось фотографии транспортировки МиГ-29 бортовые номера 104 и 105 из состава пилотажной группы "Украинские соколы" на Львовский ГАРЗ для капитального ремонта.



В связи с этим, с высокой долей вероятности можно предположить, что переданный 40-ой БрТА ВС ВСУ второй модернизированный истребитель МиГ-29МУ1 с бортовым номером 07 является другим самолетом из указанной пары с зав. номером 2960731222.




Истребитель выпущен 24 декабря 1990 г., эксплуатировался под бортовым номером 52 в 114-м иап (аэр. Ивано-Франковск), а затем с 1996 г. в пилотажной группе "Украинские соколы" с бортовым номером 105 в составе 168-ого летно-испытательного комплекса (аэр. Кировское). В мае 2014 г. вывезен из Крыма.



В программе модернизации участвовали ГП «Оризон-Навигация», ГП «Новатор», ЗАО «Фазотрон-Украина», КБ лазерной техники, КП СПС «Арсенал», ОАО НТК «Электронприбор», ООО «АВИАРМ» и ООО ТТЦ «Авиарадиосервис» и Львовское ОКБ «Текон-Электрон».
Самолеты прошли капитальный ремонт с продлением ресурса, получили более мощную радиолокационную станцию, которая позволяет увеличить дальность обнаружения воздушных целей, а также интегрированную в бортовой радионавигационной комплекс систему спутниковой навигации СН-3307. Кроме того, были значительно расширены возможности контроля и регистрации функциональных параметров технического состояния самолета, двигателя и ряда бортовых систем.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2443222.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Первой «ласточкой», принятой на вооружение подразделений беспилотной авиации Воздушных Сил, может стать беспилотный авиационный комплекс (БПАК) ACS-3 производства ООО «АВК« Скаетон », - рассказали специалисты управления беспилотной авиации штаба Командования Воздушных Сил ВС Украины. - В конце 2016 комплекс был допущен к эксплуатации в армии, а в марте-апреле 2018 ACS-3 подтвердил способность выполнять задачи в условиях противодействия средств радиоэлектронной борьбы.

_ACS-3 способен непрерывно находиться в воздухе и выполнять задачи в течение 20 часов, а максимальная дальность полета достигает 2500 км в крейсерской скорости 120 км / ч. Максимальный взлетный вес аппарата - около 20 килограммов, а вес полезной нагрузки - до семи. Запускают БПЛА с механической катапульты. Приземление осуществляется на парашюте. Во время полета ACS-3 бесшумный и почти невидимый с земли, ведь его рабочая высота около 1000 метров. Максимальная высота полета - 3000 метров. Благодаря мощной оптике с дистанционным управлением ACS-3 способен «разглядеть» цель на расстоянии 10 километров и автоматически зафиксировать ее с возможностью передачи видео в условиях реального времени с расстояния до 100 километров._



Новий український БпЛА долає відстань у 2500 кілометрів і здатен розгледіти ціль за 10 000 метрів – Народна Армія

----------


## skydive

Список самолетов ГАНИЦ, подготовленных и переданных на Украину из Крыма



№   Тип ЛА                Зав. номер             Борт. номер

Первая очередь
1.   МиГ-29                2960728504           06
2.   МиГ-29                2960715138           22
3.   МиГ-29                2960725862           28
4.   МиГ-29                2960728195           36
5.   МиГ-29                2960715560           38
6.   МиГ-29                2960728506           08
7.   МиГ-29                2960728120            106
8.   МиГ-29                2960728196            108

Вторая очередь


1.    Ан-72ПС             36572080775          01
2.    Ан-26                   50-03                      72
3.    Ми-8МТЮ           94617                      75
4.    МиГ-29                2960731232            101
5.    МиГ-29                2960731225            102
6.    МиГ-29                2960731227            103
7.    МиГ-29                2960731239            104
8.    МиГ-29                2960731222            105


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2608739.html

----------


## sovietjet

Су-25УБ №63 (???), в марте 2017 г. завершён ремонт =01.2018–рабочий

36703 (38220136703)

----------


## Андрей Иванович

На одесском авиационном заводе продолжается ремонт и модернизация боевой техники для Воздушных сил Украины.
Как передает корреспондент «Думской», сегодня совершила испытательный полет очередная модернизированная одесситами «элка» — учебно-боевой самолет L-39M1.

Машина была готова еще несколько дней назад, но погодные условия — дожди и низкая облачность — не позволяли поднять ее в небо. Для первого испытания техники нужна хорошая солнечная погода — ПМУ, как говорят летчики, то есть простые метеоусловия. Позднее, когда машина облетана, это не так важно, но первый старт должен исключить всякие неожиданности.

Это уже третий L-39M1, собранный заводчанами с начала года. Всего, чтобы выполнить Гособоронзаказ на 2018 год, Одесский авиационный должен отремонтировать и модернизировать для Воздушных сил пять «элок».

Старенькие, видавшие виды борта, построенные еще при Союзе, переправляют с баз хранения техники в Одессу и в заводских цехах разбирают буквально до винтика. После тщательного осмотра, дефектации и замены отслуживших свой срок деталей двигателя и планера самолет снова собирают, модернизируя многие узлы и агрегаты. Из заводских ворот выходит практически новая машина, которая еще долго сможет послужить «летающей партой» как для курсантов училищ, так и для строевых военных летчиков.

В первом полете обновленный L-39M1 провел 35 минут. Всего через несколько дней после обязательных контрольных облетов самолет пополнит парк одной из бригад тактической авиации.

----------


## skydive

Модернизация вертолетов Ми-8МСБ из профиля Ми-8Т ПАО«Мотор Сич» и ОАО«Оршанский Авиаремонтный Завод»



В период 2013-2018 гг. ПАО «Мотор Сич» импортировало из Беларуси вертолеты Ми-8МСБ после ремонта и модернизации на ОАО «Оршанский Авиаремонтный Завод» (211004 Витебская обл., г. Болбасово,  ул. Заводская 1 Республика Беларусь) из профиля Ми-8Т.
Кроме того, начиная с 2017 г. импортировались и вертолеты Ми-8 различных модификаций в исходном состоянии из наличия ВВС Беларуси, предложенные к реализиации на внутреннем рынке и приобретенные Оршанским заводом, которые впоследствие на производственных мощностях ПАО «Мотор Сич» были доработаны в Ми-8МСБ-В.
Свернуть
Часть вертолетов была получена из наличия Министерства обороны Украины и после ремонта и модернизации в профиль Ми-8МСБ-В возвращена военным.


№ пп	Тип	Зав. номер	Примечание
1	Ми-9	98656504	Импорт из Беларуси
2	Ми-9	98448513	Импорт из Беларуси
3	Ми-8МСБ	МСБ8340008	Импорт из Беларуси
4	Ми-8МСБ	9775215	Импорт из Беларуси
5	Ми-8МСБ	9775218	Импорт из Беларуси
6	Ми-8Т	9744315	Импорт из Беларуси
7	Ми-8Т	9744019	Импорт из Беларуси
8	Ми-8МСБ	9732320	Импорт из Беларуси
9	Ми-8МСБ	9732813	Импорт из Беларуси
10	Ми-8МСБ	9797816	Импорт из Беларуси
11	Ми-8МСБ	9797825	Импорт из Беларуси
12	Ми-8МСБ	9765119	Импорт из Беларуси
13	Ми-8MCБ	9765118	Импорт из Беларуси
14	Ми-8MCБ	9775216	Импорт из Беларуси
15	Ми-8СМВ	9777205	Импорт из Беларуси
16	Ми-8ППА	9777310	Импорт из Беларуси
17	Ми-8СМВ	9777208	Импорт из Беларуси, Ми-8МСБ
18	Ми-8СМВ	9777209	Импорт из Беларуси
19	Ми-8ППА	9807715	142-ой учебно-тренировочный центр Сил специальных операций ВСУ
20	Ми-8ППА	9807717	142-ой учебно-тренировочный центр Сил специальных операций ВСУ
21	Ми-8ППА	9807726	142-ой учебно-тренировочный центр Сил специальных операций ВСУ
22	Ми-8СМВ	9807835	142-ой учебно-тренировочный центр Сил специальных операций ВСУ
23	Ми-8МСБ-В	9732911	В ГНИЦ с установленным комплексом 524Р и ПТУР «Барьер»
24	Ми-8Т	9754934	Из наличия МОУ
25	Ми-9	98656358	Из наличия МОУ
26	Ми-8МСБ-Т	9765118	EW-396TE авиакомпания «Орша Эйр», апрель 2014 г.
27	Ми-8ППА	9797525	Ми-8МСБ-Т (рег. номер Республики Казахстан UP-MI866) 17 июля 2017 г. он получил гражданскую регистрацию UR-VBC в Регистре воздушных судов Украины и новый зав. номер - MSB8 270025
28	Ми-8МСБ	9732911	1-ый прототип, UR-MSB, новый зав. номер MSB8 370027, август 2011 г.
29	Ми-8МСБ	9744312	2-ой прототип, UR-MSF, август 2012 г.
30	Ми-8МСБ (ПС)	3618	UR-MSK, UR-MSW, OB-2133P, новый зав. номер MSB8430002, ноябрь 2012 г.
31	Ми-8МСБ-Т	3172	UR-MSJ, новый зав. номер MSB8430005, ноябрь 2015 г.


Как известно, ПАО «Мотор Сич» в период 2014-2018 гг. поставило в ВСУ 23 вертолета Ми-8МСБ-В. Об этом сообщил Иван Божков, советник президента ПАО «Мотор Сич», на состоявшемся 12 сентября Круглом столе «Проблемы реформирования ОПК Украины. Пути и возможности реализации реформы».

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2778317.html

----------


## skydive

Результаты воздушных боев Су-27 ВС ВСУ и F-15C Национальной Гвардии США




См. с 8:38, подробности ближнего воздушного боя с 9:47.

Бои начинались на дистанции 1-1,5 км в группах по 4-5 самолетов с обеих сторон. На ближних дистанциях "работали" пушками.
Свернуть



Утверждается, что именно на этих режимах украинским летчикам удалось проявить себя с наилучшей стороны за счет большей маневренности и механизации.

В ходе учений выполнено около 330 вылетов. 

Со стороны США участвовали шесть F-15C (бортовые номера 86-0144, 80-0010, 84-0004, 86-0166, 86-0167, 82-028) относится к 144-му истребительному крылу Национальной Гвардии США (144 Fighter Wing California Air National Guard) и базируются на авиабазе Fresno, а спарка F-15D ( борт 84-0046)— к 48 истребительному крылу воздушных сил США (48 Fighter Wing US Air Force). Машина базируется на авиабазе Lakenheath.


Со стороны Украины участвовали:

Су-27М1/УБМ бортовые номера 21, 56, 57, 58, 59, 70, 71;
МиГ-29МУ1/УБ бортовые номера 05, 06, 07, 08, 90;
Су-25М1К/УБК бортовые номера 20, 31, 67;
Су-24М/МР бортовые номера 20, 41, 44, 59, 60, 77; 
и Л-39 бортовые номера 71, 74.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2793211.html

----------


## Nazar

Интересно, американцы хоть керосин оплатили, а то мынебратьям опять придется в России горючку покупать..))

----------


## Nazar

В Виннице -1 Су-27.

----------


## Avia M

> В Виннице -1 Су-27.


КИЕВ, 16 октября. /ТАСС/. Самолет Су-27 разбился в Винницкой области Украины во время учебно-боевого полета. Об этом во вторник сообщило министерство обороны Украины.
"Сегодня, около 17 часов (время совпадает с мск) в районе села Уланов между населенными пунктами Бердичев и Хмельник в ходе выполнения учебно-боевого полета упал самолет Су-27. Осуществляются поисково-спасательные мероприятия"
По уточненным данным, авария произошла с двухместным учебно-боевым самолетом Су-27УБ. Судьба пилотов на данный момент неизвестна. По данным СМИ, авария произошла во время международных учений "Чистое небо - 2018".

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/56813...medium=desktop

Опять РФ "Буками палит без разбора"...(интересно, примерно такие сообщения последуют на Украине?)

----------


## Nazar

Во время крушения самолета Су-27 в районе села Уланов погиб заместитель главы Воздушного военного командования "Восток" Иван Петренко. Лётчик 1 класса.

Звание и должность, позволяют этому бравому участнику боевых действий на Донбассе, попасть в список утилизированного и самоутилизировавшегося высшего военного руководства ВСУ. С чем его и поздравляю.

----------


## Антоха

> Во время крушения самолета Су-27 в районе села Уланов погиб заместитель главы Воздушного военного командования "Восток" Иван Петренко. Лётчик 1 класса..


фотография погибшего лётчика

----------


## Red307

> Во время крушения самолета Су-27 в районе села Уланов погиб заместитель главы Воздушного военного командования "Восток" Иван Петренко. Лётчик 1 класса.
> 
> Звание и должность, позволяют этому бравому участнику боевых действий на Дрнбассе, попасть в список утилизированного и самоутилизировавшегося высшего военного руководства ВСУ. С чем его и поздравляю.


Отчего такое презрение к военнослужащему другого государства?

П.с. Кстати, вторым возможно был американец.

----------


## Антоха

> Отчего такое презрение к военнослужащему другого государства?
> 
> П.с. Кстати, вторым возможно был американец.


нет никакого презрения. и быть не может. погибли лётчики выполнявшие учебное задание.

----------


## Nazar

> Отчего такое презрение к военнослужащему другого государства?
> 
> П.с. Кстати, вторым возможно был американец.


Не возможно, а был. Еще вчера вечером было известно. Ну а по первому вопросу. Я что, должен биться в истерике, страдать, выражать соболезнования? Может мне сгонять свечку за его упокой поставить? Да, я презираю военнослужащих именно этого государства, принимавших участие в БД на Донбассе и присягу менявших, как перчатки.

----------


## Антоха

> Не возможно, а был. Еще вчера вечером было известно. Ну а по первому вопросу. Я что, должен биться в истерике, страдать, выражать соболезнования? Может мне сгонять свечку за его упокой поставить? Да, я презираю военнослужащих именно этого государства, принимавших участие в БД на Донбассе и присягу менявших, как перчатки.


с моей точки зрения, никто из сегодняшних военнослужащих Украины, Белоруссии, Казахстана, Азербайджана, Армении и т.д., служивших во времена СССР, не изменил присяге... Они сделали свой выбор, как сделали его жители всех бывших республик СССР. Разница с россиянами лишь в том, что россияне уехали в Россию, а эти офицеры остались или вернулись к своим народам. 
А Донбасс это другая, слишком сложная политическая история... для военнослужащих (я не говорю о добровольческих батальонах) воюющих там, это выполнение приказа.

----------


## Nazar

> Разница с россиянами лишь в том, что россияне уехали в Россию, а эти офицеры остались или вернулись к своим народам.


Уехали Антон? Ты не хуже меня знаешь как выгоняли, в том числе вместе с семьями из своих квартир тех, кто отказывался принимать вторую присягу...
Ну а по поводу приказов. Теперь эти бравые военнослужащие, согласно приказу, будут друг другу нацистские приветствия перед строем кричать. Пройдет еще пару лет, глядишь и руку правую начнут не к фуражке прикладывать, а вперед и вверх вскидывать. Так у них уже было.

----------


## Red307

> Не возможно, а был. Еще вчера вечером было известно. Ну а по первому вопросу. Я что, должен биться в истерике, страдать, выражать соболезнования? Может мне сгонять свечку за его упокой поставить? Да, я презираю военнослужащих именно этого государства, принимавших участие в БД на Донбассе и присягу менявших, как перчатки.


"Биться в истерике", "страдать"... Что за бред. Просто не употреблять слова наподобие "утилизировать". Промолчать достаточно.

А эта пропаганда про "фашистскую хунту в Киеве" уже даже на роств сходит на нет

----------


## Red307

> Уехали Антон? Ты не хуже меня знаешь как выгоняли, в том числе вместе с семьями из своих квартир тех, кто отказывался принимать вторую присягу...
> Ну а по поводу приказов. Теперь эти бравые военнослужащие, согласно приказу, будут друг другу нацистские приветствия перед строем кричать. Пройдет еще пару лет, глядишь и руку правую начнут не к фуражке прикладывать, а вперед и вверх вскидывать. Так у них уже было.


То есть вы допускаете, что б в армиях служили без принятия присяги? А ещё лучше, принявшие присягу другой стране.))

----------


## osipov

Если украинский пилот решил не катапультироваться и увести падающий самолет от села и спасти людей жертвуя своей жизнью , то наверное это максимум что он мог сделать в плане искупления своих грехов.
Мое мнение вот такое.

----------


## Red307

> Если украинский пилот решил не катапультироваться и увести падающий самолет от села и спасти людей жертвуя своей жизнью , то наверное это максимум что он мог сделать в плане искупления своих грехов.
> Мое мнение вот такое.


А грех в том, что он украинский.
Интересно, когда башни ПБЗ отключат, как вы будете жить?))

----------


## Антоха

> Если украинский пилот решил не катапультироваться и увести падающий самолет от села и спасти людей жертвуя своей жизнью , то наверное это максимум что он мог сделать в плане искупления своих грехов.
> Мое мнение вот такое.


Мы не знаем, что произошло на борту перед катастрофой и что привело к трагедии. 
Не знаем кто пилотировал в тот момент - украинский лётчик или американский. 
Возможно в тот момент РУС был в руках американца и тот не справился с пилотированием. 
Не знаем на каких режимах был самолёт. 
Возможно был отказ систем управления. 
Для меня погибли лётчики! И раз они не пытались зайти мне в хвост, то для меня они братья по небу. Светлая им память....

----------


## Rutunda

> Если украинский пилот решил не катапультироваться и увести падающий самолет от села и спасти людей жертвуя своей жизнью , то наверное это максимум что он мог сделать в плане искупления своих грехов.
> Мое мнение вот такое.


Каких грехов? О чем речь? Не ясно что вообще произошло, кроме того, что самолет под крутым углом в землю вошел и почти ничего не осталось от него.

----------


## Red307

"Грехи", как я понимаю - "распятые мальчики Донбасса"

----------


## Nazar

> Просто не употреблять слова наподобие "утилизировать". Промолчать достаточно.


Я без ваших неуместных советов, разберусь с тем, что и какими словами мне называть. Уясните это раз и навсегда и не возвращайтесь больше к этому вопросу. Надеюсь я доступно объяснил? А то на моей памяти, это уже не первый раз у нас с вами происходит.

----------


## Nazar

> Для меня погибли лётчики! И раз они не пытались зайти мне в хвост, то для меня они братья по небу. Светлая им память....


Скажи мне Антон. Артиллерист российской армии, должен называть своим братом, артиллериста ВСУ расстреливавшего Авдеевку, Иловайск, Луганск, Донецк....Или подобное братство у вас только в небе творится?
Так и представляю себе советских летчиков, которые тризну справляли по погибавшим на Западном Фронте немецким летчикам. Ведь они им тоже в хвост не заходили, ровно как и японские и румынские и итальянские, а следовательно являлись братьями, ведь их всех небо крестило...тфу.
Ну и последнее, у меня к погибшему американцу в разы больше уважения. Его цели. ровно как и цели его политического руководства, мне хотя-бы понятны.

----------


## 9-13

Del .. Не  туда...

----------


## Казанец

> Артиллерист российской армии, должен называть своим братом, артиллериста ВСУ расстреливавшего Авдеевку, Иловайск, Луганск, Донецк....


Не должен. Он должен вести с ним контрбатарейную борьбу.

----------


## Red307

> Я без ваших неуместных советов, разберусь с тем, что и какими словами мне называть. Уясните это раз и навсегда и не возвращайтесь больше к этому вопросу. Надеюсь я доступно объяснил? А то на моей памяти, это уже не первый раз у нас с вами происходит.


Сами спросили



> Я что, должен биться в истерике, страдать, выражать соболезнования? Может мне сгонять свечку за его упокой поставить?


Я ответил. Теперь ещё ко мне претензии.
Что же касаемо "братства артиллеристов".
Когда российская армия из Ростовской области нанесла удар по Зеленополью градами, а потом назвали это "ударом добровольцев ДНР", после такого они точно  не "братья". 

Цели украинского летчика защитить целостность Украины. Они точно такие же, как и у российских летчиков, которые ровняли с землёй кварталы Грозного.

----------


## Nazar

> Если у вас каша в голове, считаю своим долгом поправить.


Кашу в головах у своих домочадцев поправляйте, начать можете с жены, если имеется.
В идиотизме сравнения ситуации в Чечне и на Украине, еще четыре года назад, нормальные люди все для себя прояснили. И только откровенный дегенерат, до сих пор этого понять не может.

И я еще раз настоятельно вас прошу, учите свою жену щи варить, а не мне советы давайте и чему-то меня учить пытайтесь.

----------


## Panda-9

> И только откровенный дегенерат, до сих пор этого понять не может.


Это не дегенератизм. Это хуже. Про таких моя учительница русского языка говорила "нутро червивое" (до сих пор помню это ёмкое определение). И логикой тут ничего не втолковать, если душа гнилая.

----------


## Red307

Моя жена отлично готовит.
А вот вас я буду поправлять. 
Рано или поздно вы сами признаете мою правоту.))

----------


## Red307

> Это не дегенератизм. Это хуже. Про таких моя учительница русского языка говорила "нутро червивое" (до сих пор помню это ёмкое определение). И логикой тут ничего не втолковать, если душа гнилая.


В чём "гнилость души"? В том, что я не верю вашей киселевщине? Через три года дадут команду, он начнет восхвалять Порошенко, вы запоете вместе с ним. По Украине уже давно все рассказано и показано, и только вы просто стараетесь не замечать факты. Вам так удобно.

----------


## Nazar

> Моя жена отлично готовит.
> А вот вас я буду поправлять. 
> Рано или поздно вы сами признаете мою правоту.))


Меня кулинарные способности вашей жены, не интересуют от слова совсем.
Я вам могу прислать свое фото и томными вечерами, вы можете садиться с ним перед зеркалом и с чувством собственного достоинства поправлять меня, уповая на то, что я признаю вашу правоту.
Мне даже самому смешно стало от такой детской наивности...Грубить просто не хочется, в противном случае я бы сказал кем для меня вы являетесь и как мне дорого ваше мнение..))

----------


## Red307

> Меня кулинарные способности вашей жены, не интересуют от слова совсем.
> Я вам могу прислать свое фото и томными вечерами, вы можете садиться с ним перед зеркалом и с чувством собственного достоинства поправлять меня, уповая на то, что я признаю вашу правоту.
> Мне даже самому смешно стало от такой детской наивности...Грубить просто не хочется, в противном случае я бы сказал кем для меня вы являетесь и как мне дорого ваше мнение..))


Смотрю разобрало на поговорить.))

По поводу Украины скажу, что история нас рассудит.

По поводу оффтопа: как вы боретесь с нечестными продавцами на скале?

----------


## Nazar

> Смотрю разобрало на поговорить.))


Нет. Отвечаю только благодаря природной вежливости. :Wink: 




> По поводу Украины скажу, что история нас рассудит.


Дело не в Украине, а в политических процессах, которые там происходят. Мое мнение о части этого народа, вы и никто, не измените уже никогда. В принципе оно у меня сформировалось, намного раньше известных событий.




> По поводу оффтопа: как вы боретесь с нечестными продавцами на скале?


Вы действительно считаете что вас это каким-то краем касается? Если да, то я рекомендую вам Правила Фарцовки на Скейле прочитать, начиная с первых слов о ответственности Администрации.. Много нового для себя откроете.

----------


## Red307

> На международных учениях Clear Sky 2018 американцы позволили украинским Су-27 победить F-15C Eagle в «товарищеском матче», однако в следующих за ним боях, имитирующих более реальные условия сражений на ближней и дальней дистанции с применением ракет, американские пилоты на F-15C Eagle и F-15D Eagle легко разгромили украинские Су-27 и МиГ-29, пишет на страницах «Известий» военный эксперт Антон Лавров.
> 
> Аналитик отмечает, что американское командование заранее допускает легкий проигрыш в «товарищеском матче», который позволяет упрочить отношения с союзником и дает ему повод для гордости. По мнению эксперта, условный бой, имитирующий поединок украинских и американских истребителей на предельно малых дистанциях с использованием одних пушек, является «единственным сценарием, в котором украинские самолеты имели хоть какой-либо шанс».
> 
> «Вот и на нынешних украинских учениях в последовавших за воздушной "перемогой" схватках, имитирующих уже более реальные бои на ближней и дальней дистанции с применением ракет, американские пилоты на F-15C и F-15D легко разгромили украинские Су-27 и МиГ-29», — пишет автор.
> 
> Лавров отмечает, что сценарий, в котором украинские летчики победили американских, напоминает бои периода Второй мировой или рассвета эры реактивных истребителей. «Только вот с 80-х годов прошлого века на первое место для завоевания господства в воздухе вышла уже не маневренность, а совсем другие качества», — заявляет эксперт.
> 
> Аналитик также подчеркивает, что «в России советский Су-27 прошел долгий путь эволюции и превратился в великолепные серийные Су-30СМ и Су-35С», тогда как «украинская модернизация Су-27М1 зависла на уровне рубежа веков».
> ...


.
https://lenta.ru/news/2018/10/17/su27ub2/

----------


## Red307

> Нет. Отвечаю только благодаря природной вежливости.


Вельми понеже (с)

----------


## Nazar

> Вельми понеже (с)


да на здоровье.

----------


## sovietjet

Для реестр - Су-24М №44 имеет з/н 1041650

----------


## Rutunda

Это все сторонним читать не надо

----------


## lindr

> Для реестр - Су-24М №44 имеет з/н 1041650


Эти Все я уже публиковал, могу еще раз.

0315301	М	№153	03	01	16.06.81	СССР	20	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП
0315302	М	№153	03	02	16.06.81	СССР	25	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП
0315303	М	№153	03	03	16.06.81	СССР	21	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП
0315304	М	№153	03	04	06.81	СССР	22?	
0315305	М	№153	03	05	17.06.81	СССР	23	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП

0515302	М	№153	05	02	16.06.83	СССР	32	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 32, 06

0515309	М	№153	05	09	16.06.83	СССР	39	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 39
0515310	М	№153	05	10	16.06.83	СССР	37	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 37
0515311	М	№153	05	11	1983	СССР		
0515312	М	№153	05	12	16.06.83	СССР	34	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 34

0615301	М	№153	06	01	27.09.83	СССР	81	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Луцк 37
0615302	М	№153	06	02	27.09.83	СССР	82	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615303	М	№153	06	03	1983	СССР	83	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Украина 7.БРТА
0615304	М	№153	06	04	01.11.83	СССР	84?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615305	М	№153	06	05	31.10.83	СССР	85?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615306	М	№153	06	06	1983	СССР		
0615307	М	№153	06	07	02.11.83	СССР	86?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615308	М	№153	06	08	1983	СССР		
0615309	М	№153	06	09	01.11.83	СССР	87?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615310	М	№153	06	10	01.11.83	СССР	88?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615311	М	№153	06	11	1983	СССР	01	
0615312	М	№153	06	12	08.12.83	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615313	М	№153	06	13	08.12.83	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615314	М	№153	06	14	08.12.83	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615315	М	№153	06	15	08.12.83	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП

0615318	М	№153	06	18	08.12.83	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП

0615329	М	№153	06	29	03.04.84	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615330	М	№153	06	30	03.04.84	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП

0615336	М	№153	06	36	1984	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП

0715335	М	№153	07	35	04.12.84	СССР	02	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 02
0715336	М	№153	07	36	1984	СССР		
0715337	М	№153	07	37	04.12.84	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0715338	М	№153	07	38	1984	СССР		
0715339	М	№153	07	39	26.12.84	СССР	30	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 30
0715340	М	№153	07	40	26.12.84	СССР	31	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 31

0715342	М	№153	07	42	26.12.84	СССР	33	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 33, 7.БРТА

0715347	М	№153	07	47	1985	СССР		7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП, 7.БРТА 22

0715349	М	№153	07	49	23.01.85	СССР	35	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 35
0715350	М	№153	07	50	18.03.85	СССР	36	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 36

0715353	М	№153	07	53	18.03.85	СССР	09	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 09

0815318	М	№153	08	18	1985	СССР	29	7-й БАП, Украина, перелет в РФ
0815319	М	№153	08	19	10.11.85	СССР	26	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 26, 1333 БРС бн 26
0815320	М	№153	08	20	10.11.85	СССР	03	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 03
0815321	М	№153	08	21	16.01.86	СССР	72	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Луцк двиг №540891159596 №540892059421
0815322	М	№153	08	22	1985	СССР	22	7-й БАП, авария 1990 Пермское ВАТУ
0815323	М	№153	08	23	10.11.85	СССР	04	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 04
0815324	М	№153	08	24	10.11.85	СССР	24	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 24, 1333 БРС
0815325	М	№153	08	25	24.10.85	СССР	05	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 05
0815326	М	№153	08	26	24.10.85	СССР	06	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 06
0815327	М	№153	08	27	24.10.85	СССР	27	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 27, 7.БРТА
0815328	М	№153	08	28	24.10.85	СССР	28	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 28, 7.БРТА

0815330	М	№153	08	30	12.12.85	СССР	01	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 01
0815331	М	№153	08	31	25.12.85	СССР	11	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 11
0815332	М	№153	08	32	25.10.85	СССР	10	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 10
0815333	М	№153	08	33	12.12.85	СССР	19	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 19, 1333 БРС
0815334	М	№153	08	34	12.12.85	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0815335	М	№153	08	35	12.12.85	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0815336	М	№153	08	36	25.12.85	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0815337	М	№153	08	37	12.12.85	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0815338	М	№153	08	38	1986	СССР		
0815339	М	№153	08	39	25.12.85	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП

0915304	М	№153	09	04	14.05.86	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0915305	М	№153	09	05	14.05.86	СССР	27	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП
0915306	М	№153	09	06	14.05.86	СССР	06	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП, Луцк двиг №540894356757 №540892657952
0915307	М	№153	09	07	14.05.86	СССР	07	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП, Белая церковь
0915308	М	№153	09	08	14.05.86	СССР	12	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 12
0915309	М	№153	09	09	24.07.86	СССР	32	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 32, Луцк двиг №410891003896 №540893059498
0915310	М	№153	09	10	1986	СССР		
0915311	М	№153	09	11	18.06.86	СССР	40	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 40
0915312	М	№153	09	12	18.06.86	СССР	02	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 02
0915313	М	№153	09	13	18.06.86	СССР	31	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 31
0915314	М	№153	09	14	18.06.86	СССР	09	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 09, Луцк 59
0915315	М	№153	09	15	24.07.86	СССР	25	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 25
0915316	М	№153	09	16	24.07.86	СССР	26	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 26

0915320	М	№153	09	20	25.07.86	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0915321	М	№153	09	21	25.07.86	СССР	70	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Луцк двиг №410893803541 №540892457063
0915322	М	№153	09	22	21.08.86	СССР	22	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 22
0915323	М	№153	09	23	21.08.86	СССР	23	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 23
0915324	М	№153	09	24	21.08.86	СССР	51	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 51
0915325	М	№153	09	25	29.09.86	СССР	93	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Луцк двиг №410892903699 №540893356663
0915326	М	№153	09	26	19.09.86	СССР	28	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 28, Луцк двиг №540892657907 №540891657810

0915337	М	№153	09	37	24.11.86	СССР	29	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 29
0915338	М	№153	09	38	24.11.86	СССР	30	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 30
0915339	М	№153	09	39	25.11.86	СССР	28	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0915340	М	№153	09	40	1986	СССР	33	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 33
0915341	М	№153	09	41	18.12.86	СССР	29	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 29
0915342	М	№153	09	42	18.12.86	СССР	32	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 32
0915343	М	№153	09	43	18.12.86	СССР	50	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 50
0915344	М	№153	09	44	18.12.86	СССР	11	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 11
0915345	М	№153	09	45	18.12.86	СССР	12	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 12
0915346	М	№153	09	46	18.12.86	СССР	14	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 14
0915347	М	№153	09	47	19.12.86	СССР	15	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 15

1041611	М	№153	10	11	05.06.87	СССР	08	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 08
1041612	М	№153	10	12	04.06.87	СССР	07	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 07
1041613	М	№153	10	13	04.06.87	СССР	38	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 38

1041630	М	№153	10	30	24.10.87	СССР	40	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 40

1041636	М	№153	10	36	24.10.87	СССР	41	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 41, 7.БРТА
1041637	М	№153	10	37	24.10.87	СССР	42	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 42
1041638	М	№153	10	38	24.10.87	СССР	43	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 43
1041639	М	№153	10	39	26.10.87	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041640	М	№153	10	40	09.12.87	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041641	М	№153	10	41	09.12.87	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП

1041644	М	№153	10	44	09.12.87	СССР	74	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Луцк двиг №540894557643 №410891304477
1041645	М	№153	10	45	08.12.87	СССР	75?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041646	М	№153	10	46	09.12.87	СССР	76?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041647	М	№153	10	47	09.12.87	СССР	77?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041648	М	№153	10	48	09.12.87	СССР	78?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041649	М	№153	10	49	09.12.87	СССР	79?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041650	М	№153	10	50	24.10.87	СССР	44	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 44
1041651	М	№153	10	51	22.01.88	СССР	45	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 45
1041652	М	№153	10	52	22.01.88	СССР	46	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 46
1041653	М	№153	10	53	22.01.88	СССР	47	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 47
1041654	М	№153	10	54	22.01.88	СССР	48	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 48

1141601	М	№153	11	01	04.04.88	СССР	49	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 49, 7.БРТА

1341605	М	№153	13	05	01.10.91	СССР	01	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 01, 7.БРТА 20
1341606	М	№153	13	06	01.10.91	СССР	03	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 03, 7.БРТА 26
1341607	М	№153	13	07	1991	СССР		
1341608	М	№153	13	08	01.10.91	СССР	04	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 04, 7.БРТА
1341609	М	№153	13	09	01.10.91	СССР	05	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 05, 7.БРТА

----------


## Антоха

Погибшим на Украине американским лётчиком оказался подполковник Seth “Jethro” Nehring.  
Джетро служил в 144 эскадрилье более 20 лет, за это время освоил истребители F-16 и F-15.

----------


## sparrow

> Погибшим на Украине американским лётчиком оказался лейтенант Seth “Jethro” Nehring.  
> Джетро служил в 144 эскадрилье более 20 лет, за это время освоил истребители F-16 и F-15.


Lieutenant colonel - подполковник, заместитель командующего учениями с американской стороны.

----------


## skydive

МиГ-29 бортовой номер 75, зав. номер 2960729023 114-й бригады тактической авиации ВС ВСУ против Ми-8




МиГ-29 бортовой номер 75, зав. номер 2960729023, выпущенный 24 апреля 1990 г., тренируется поражать малоскоростную низковысотную цель - вертолет Ми-8МТ.

Вторым был МиГ-29 бортовой номер 71, зав. номер 2960729002, выпущенный 31 марта 1990 г.




https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2817583.html

----------


## skydive

Разбившийся Су-27УБ1М в июле прошел ремонт и модернизацию, налетал 20 часов, получил ресурс 12 лет



Военная прокуратура отрабатывает четыре версии катастрофы самолета Су-27УБ1М бортовой номер 70, зав. номер 96310424040 во время многонациональных учений "Чистое Небо - 2018" в Винницкой области.
Об этом сказал в эфире одного из украинских телеканалов заместитель Генерального прокурора - Главный военный прокурор Анатолий Матиос.


"Сейчас прорабатываются четыре основные версии. Это человеческий фактор при выполнении полета, техническая неисправность самолета, возможная заправка самолета некачественным топливом или погодные условия, повлекшие катастрофу ", - сказал Матиос.


По словам Главного военного прокурора, самолет Су-27УБ в июле прошел полную модернизацию. [Примечание: По сути, был модернизирован до уровня Су-27УБ1М]


"С момента проведения этого ремонта он налетал около 20 часов. А его ресурс по всем техническим государственными экспертизами был продлен на 12 лет. Самолет относительно новый ", - уточнил он.
Матиос рассказал, что прокуратура допросила почти всех свидетелей, которые могли так или иначе повлиять.


Матиос добавил, что истребитель прошел капитальный ремонт и полную модернизацию в июле этого года, был одобрен военной приемкой. Срок его эксплуатации продлили на 12 лет, а с июля по октябрь отремонтированный истребитель налетал всего около 20 часов.

"Все команды техников, кто ответственный, все, кто сопровождал полет, получили распечатку всех последних переговоров. Сделали осмотр места происшествия, собрали останки тел, они были разбросаны были почти до километра. Самолет шел почти штопором, носовая его часть, под наклоном в землю более полутора метра ", - отметил он.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2817235.html

----------


## Red307

Интересно, что конкретно модернизируется в украинских су-27? Особенно интересует РЛС и связанные системы.

----------


## AndyK

> Интересно, что конкретно модернизируется в украинских су-27? Особенно интересует РЛС и связанные системы.


А погуглить? Су-27

----------


## Flanker B

> Интересно, что конкретно модернизируется в украинских су-27? Особенно интересует РЛС и связанные системы.


не знаю, что там модернизировалось, но как стоял ФКП под козырьком, так и продолжает стоять

----------


## sparrow

> Интересно, что конкретно модернизируется в украинских су-27? Особенно интересует РЛС и связанные системы.


Су-27

----------


## Djoker



----------


## skydive

ВС ВСУ восстановили аэродром военно-транспортной авиации "Долгинцево" вблизи Кривого Рога

Самолет Ан-26 бортовой номер 49, зав. номер 75-09, выпущенный 24 января 1979 г.,  прошел капремонт в июле 1998 г., срок эксплуатации продлен на 1 год по контракту, подписанному 26 апреля 2018 г., 456-ой бригады транспортной авиации (аэр. Винница) уже совершил туда испытательный полет, сообщили в Воздушных Силах ВСУ.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2951200.html

----------


## desko

а по 230 бап инфы у Вас нет?

----------


## Андрей Иванович

А нет ли у кого-то или в сети информации о боевой работе украинской авиации на Донбассе в 2014. Удары/эффективность/применяемые боеприпасы? Может уже где-то происходили попытки обобщить? Примерно, как применение "точек-У"? 

Про точки здесь
«Точки» над Ü

Может, подобное и по авиации есть?

----------


## skydive

Ми-8ППА бортовой номер 23, зав. номер 9777407 209-ой овэ РЭП


Ми-8ППА бортовой номер 23, зав. номер 9777407, выпущенный 30 ноября 1977 г. из состава 209-ой отедльной вертолетной эскадрильи РЭП (аэр. Львов).


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3044658.html

----------


## skydive

Испытания отремонтированного на ЛГАРЗ МиГ-29 борт 48, зав. номер 2960728120 204-й бригады


МиГ-29 (изд. 9-13) зав. номер 2960728120, выпущенный 30 июня 1988 г., входил  в состав 114-го иап (аэр. Ивано-Франковск), Украина 114.ВАП, 168-го Летно-Испытательного Комплекса ГЛИЦ (аэр. Кировское, Феодосия) бортовой номер 106. Весной 2014 г. вывезен автотранспортом из Крыма.



См. с 11:25:


Проходил капитальный ремонт на Львовском ГАРЗ в 2018 г. ГОЗ составил до 70% всего объема выпускаемой техники.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3044553.html

----------


## skydive

Угонщик Су-24МР ВС ВСУ,осужденный на 12 лет, заявляет о невиновности и депутатской защите от ПЗРК РФ

См.  с 16:00.

Осужденный Киреев заявляет о том, что в период с начала АТО:

как депутат Юлий Мамчур - бывший командир 204-й бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Бельбек), убедил росиян не применять по самолетам ВС ВСУ ПЗРК "Игла";

в материалах дела фигурируют три "подозрительных" полета 1, 3 августа и 8 сентября 2014 г., когда Кирее выполнял полеты в зоне АТО, вдоль границы с РФ, и мог угнать самолет.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3045095.html

----------


## skydive

Ход расследования катастрофы Су-27УБ ВС ВСУ бортовой номер 70 16 октября 2018 г.

На месте катастрофы Су-27 у деревни Уланов.


Полтора месяца прошло с момента катастрофы истребителя ВС ВСУ в Винницкой области.
16 октября, около 17 часов, возле села Уланов Хмельницкого района потерпел катастрофу самолет Су-27УБ воинской части А1356, которая дислоцируется в Миргороде Полтавской области.

Самолет разбился на мелкие куски, погибли два пилота - полковник ВС Украины Иван Петренко и американец, подполковник Воздушных сил Национальной гвардии США Сет "Джетро" Неринг.

«Сушка» осуществляла учебно-боевой полет в ходе многонациональных учений "Чистое небо-2018", которое проходило в те дни на территории Украины. Почему разбился самолет с двумя опытными пилотами - неизвестно. Ответ на этот вопрос должен дать следствие. Оно пока почти не идет на контакт со СМИ. Однако некоторые "пазлы" по поводу следственных действий журналисты могут составить самостоятельно, изучая материалы судебных решений Винницкого городского суда по делу Су-27.

Уголовное производство полиция Винницкой зарегистрировала в день падения истребителя, 16 октября 2018 года, по факту нарушения правил полетов или подготовки к ним (статья 416 Уголовного кодекса Украины). В тот же день следователи и прокуроры начали и бумажную работу: направили ряд ходатайств в суд.

Ходатайство органов досудебного расследования, как следует из судебных материалов, касаются, в основном, проведение ряда экспертиз, ареста имущества, временного доступа к вещам и документам.

Остатки тел

Так, следствие через Винницкий городской суд 23 октября 2018 г. арестовало все, что нашлось на участках земли в ареале падения самолета и разлета его остатков. В частности, и остатки тел, разбросанных взрывом.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3050786.html

----------


## skydive

Луцкий ремонтный завод "Мотор" восстановит шесть авиадвигателей для одного МиГ-29 и двух Су-27


Государственное предприятие "Луцкий ремонтный завод "Мотор" 14 ноября подписал договор №282/18 с Командованием Воздушных Сил ВСУ о предоставлении услуги по восстановительному ремонту шести авиационных двигателей: четырех  АЛ-31Ф и двух РД-33.

Отсутствие конкуренции подтверждается информацией предоставленной Волынской торгово-промышленной палатой от 11.10.2018 г. № 19-22/01-3/230 и выводами структурных подразделений воинской части А0215.
Восстановительный ремонт авиационных двигателей АЛ-31Ф, РД-33 будет стоить 7536 589,00 грн.
Свернуть


Двигателям АЛ-31Ф зав. номер 410994002967 и РД-33 зав. номер 870883972143 устанавливается ресурс и срок службы до очередного капитального ремонта, равный не отработанному остатку ресурса и срока, установленных при предыдущем ремонте.

Двигателям АЛ-31Ф  зав. номера 3010994902256, 3010992102644, 410991602038 и РД-33 зав. номер 870881172079 ресурсные показатели не устанавливаются.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2974529.html

----------


## skydive

ВСУ на аэр. Васильков передано 2 МиГ-29, Су-27С1М, 2 L-39M1, 2 L-39, 2 Ми-8МТ и 4 БпАК Spectator M


1 декабря 2018 состоялась публичная передача отремонтированной и модернизированной авиационной техники с вручением сертификатов соответствия. С онлайн-трансляции мероприятия и видео СМИ можно увидеть, что было передано:



МиГ-29 (б/н 48) - для 204 БрТА (Луцк)
МиГ-29 (б/н 49) - для 204 БрТА (Луцк)


Су-27С1М (б/н 31) - для 831 БрТА (Миргород)



Л-39М1 (б/н 126)- для 831 БрТА (Миргород)



Л-39М1 (б/н 118) -для 831 БрТА (Миргород)


Л-39 (б/н 14) - для 203 УАБр (Чугуев)
Л-39 (б/н 15) - для 203 УАБр (Чугуев)


Ми-8МТ(б/н 37)  - для 456 БрТрА (Винница)


Ми-8МТ - для 16 оБрАА (Броды)


БпАК Spectator M - для 24 оМБр (Яворов)
БпАК Spectator M - для 14 оМБр (Владимир-Волынский)
БпАК Spectator M - для 14 оМБр (Владимир-Волынский)
БпАК Spectator M - для 14 оМБр (Владимир-Волынский)

Также во время мероприятия присутствовал самолет, именуемый Ан-77 (Ан-70 бортовой номер 02), и Ан-132.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3055575.html

----------


## Djoker

7:07 - МиГи в Бельбеке:

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Солдаты из Танзании и ЮАР в Конго проводят совместные учения с украинскими авиационными подразделениями.

Фотография от декабря 2017 года сразу после убийства 15 миротворцев ООН и 5 конголезцев при нападении на лагерь ООН 8 декабря.

----------


## Avia M

Украинское издание "Обозреватель" назвало имя пилота, который погиб при крушении истребителя Су-27 в Житомирской области.
"Погибшего военного звали Александр Фоменко.

https://ria.ru/20181215/1548043295.h...medium=desktop

----------


## PECHKIN

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3116484.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## osipov

И как тут погибнуть пилоту ? Если только от удара о землю...

----------


## Flanker B

такое впечатление, что керосин закончился

----------


## PECHKIN

УМП... Может, высоту попутал? Как шел по глиссаде, так и сел...
480 часов налета за 26 лет - это просто пыль, ничто...

----------


## Avia M

> 480 часов налета за 26 лет - это просто пыль, ничто...


Похоже не так. В 92-м ещё не научился летать...

----------


## PECHKIN

> В 92-м ещё не научился летать...


Та да, в 92 он только поступил, выпустился в 96, знаем, как в те годы летали и выпускались...

----------


## Flanker B

> УМП... Может, высоту попутал? Как шел по глиссаде, так и сел...
> 480 часов налета за 26 лет - это просто пыль, ничто...


возможно и обледенение ЗУ воздухозаборников

----------


## PECHKIN

> возможно


Возможно... Но тогда, хоть происходит какая-то борьба, на крайняк - прыгать. И погиб от удара, хотя самолет и не сильно разрушен, значит был в расслабленом состоянии, не ожидал удара...
И куда ГРП смотрела, и что говорили? 
И причины до сих пор не озвучили, при том, что не в океан упал, а вот он - за ближним лежит, все ясно и понятно. Как говорится, о мертвых или хорошо, или ничего, кроме правды. А правда здесь может быть не приглядная, и спихнуть не на кого...
Вообщем, вопросов больше, чем ответов...

----------


## Red307

Это тот, который "Она, эта тварь., Луганск бомбила в 14 году, будучи сраном капитаном...."?

----------


## Саныч 62

> возможно и обледенение ЗУ воздухозаборников


 В АВТОМАТе - ЗУ поднимаются после обжатия левой основной стойки (МКВ на ней). Так что - очень маловероятно.

----------


## L39aero

Как раз после раскладывания 27ых в миргороде у торца, если память не изменяет, был внесен пункт в РЛЭ что при обледенении и неустойчивой работе двигателя, решетки поднимать вручную, для чего и переключатель соответствующий есть.

----------


## PECHKIN

В свое (наше) время, на каждых предполетных отдельной статьей указывали как быть с этими сетками... 
---
А тут, как раз такая точка, перед ближним, когда неопытные пилоты уже бросают контроль за приборами и начинают визуально искать полосу...

----------


## FlankeRMan69

сейчас точно также,выставляют тех пост,на сруливании,только поднимаются они,чтобы при обжатии и закрытии ЗУ лёд не полетел в мотор

----------


## cobra_73

> Как раз после раскладывания 27ых в миргороде у торца, если память не изменяет, был внесен пункт в РЛЭ что при обледенении и неустойчивой работе двигателя, решетки поднимать вручную, для чего и переключатель соответствующий есть.



Что за решетки? Разжуйте пожалста!

----------


## bakulinks77

> Что за решетки? Разжуйте пожалста!


Защита двигателя от попадания посторонних предметов. В рабочем положении поднимается и закрывает канал в/з.

----------


## BAE

> ... И погиб от удара, хотя самолет и не сильно разрушен...


"Не сильно разрушен", но от удара двигатели срезали узлы крепления к фюзеляжу, и их вынесло перед самолетом метров на 15! (см. фото). Представляете, какая была перегрузка в момент удара?

----------


## leha-lp

> Та да, в 92 он только поступил, выпустился в 96, знаем, как в те годы летали и выпускались...


Армавир выпускал с налетом 140-160 часов из низ 50 на МиГ-23...
А вот данный конкретный пилот, летал прям очень мало, даже по меркам Украины...

----------


## PECHKIN

> Армавир


Харьков, а Фоменко именно его заканчивал, выпускал в 96 вылетевших по кругам.

----------


## PECHKIN

> Представляете, какая была перегрузка в момент удара?


Это вы ям наверное, еще не видели...

----------


## OKA

" Такие вот фото из Франции появились, Airbus Н225 (бортовой номер " 10 " желтый) для Национальной гвардии Украины.

  

Фото Alexandre Dubath. / Pablo Rada

Наводка https://vk.com/milinfolive

И два Airbus Н225 (бортовые номера " 51 и 53 " синий) для ГСЧС Украины.

https://andrei-bt.livejournal.com/1031455.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Первые полеты совершает вертолет Ка-226, который недавно получила 10-я авиационная бригада ВМС Украины. Это первая абсолютно новая машина, доставшаяся морским летчикам за 27 лет независимости. Машину обкатывают на авиационной базе Кульбакино, что возле Николаева. Там побывал корреспондент «Думской».

Вся статья

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3169925.html

----------


## Djoker

Аэродром Бельбек | (с) Александр Коц





https://vk.com/wall50414571_19305

----------


## skydive

ВС ВСУ получили МиГ-29МУ1 борт 09, зав. номер 2960728504 и Ан-26Ш борт 78, зав. номер 57-10
20 марта 2019 г. президент Порошенко на аэр. Староконстантинов торжественно передал ВСУ:



- модернизированный истребитель МиГ-29МУ1 бортовой номер 09, зав. номер 2960728504, выпущенный 28  марта 1990 г., прошедший капитальный ремонт на Львовском государственном авиационном ремонтном заводе, который вошел в состав 40-й бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Васильков). Ранее самолет имел бортовой номер 06 и принадлежал  161-му истребительному авиационному полку (вч А-2511, аэр. Лиманское), затем 204-й бригаде ТА (аэр. Бельбек), откуда был вывезен на аэр. Кульбакино в мае 2014 г.







- учебный самолёт для первичной подготовки штурманов Ан-26Ш бортовой номер 78, зав. номер 57-10, выпущенный  26 ноября 1977 г., прошедший капитальный ремонт на ГП «Завод 410ГА». Предыдущий, второй капремонт, выполнялся там же 25 июня 1996 г.




Самолет передан 203-й учебной авиационной бригаде (аэр.Чугуев) вместе с двумя модернизированными учебными вертолетами Ми-2МСБ, прошедшими капитальный ремонт и ремоторизацию на двигатели АИ-450 на ПАО «Мотор Сич».





Переданные тогда же вертолеты Ми-8МТВ и третий Ми-2МСБ в действительности получены отдельными бригадами армейской авиации ещё в прошлом году.



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3262801.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Время снимка неизвестно, правда



Тут на видео он летает

https://youtu.be/eeiNip_43c8

----------


## skydive

Всего 5 Су-24М(МР) получила 7-ая бригада ТА ВС ВСУ (аэр. Староконстантинов) в течение 2014-2019 гг.

Из небезынтересного:


- за 5 лет, начиная с 2014 г., бригада получила после среднего ремонта на НАРПе 4 самолета Су-24М(МР), передача пятого задержалась и на момент съемки видео ещё не состоялась, но ожидается уже вскоре (получен в апреле 2019 г.);


Последний переданный 7-й бригаде ТА ВС ВСУ (аэр. Староконстантинов) с ГП "Николаевский авиационный ремонтный завод "НАРП" фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24М бортовой номер 08 стал пятым самолетом этого типа, отремонтированным для Воздушных Сил ВСУ в 2014-2019 гг. по гособоронзаказу.



- налет за 2019-ый год (на конец марта) составил 3 часа 22 минуты на экипаж, в частности зам.командира бригады Максим Сикаленко налетал 545 часов, начиная с 1995 г.; 







- новый командир бригады - Евгений Булацик, прежний, Николай Коваленко, переведен на должность заместителя начальника Харьковского Национального Университета ВС им. И.Кожедуба;



- в бригаде - некомплект летного состава, как и во многих других частях.




Примечание: Четыре, полученных 7-ой БрТА Су-24М(МР) после среднего ремонта на НАРП,  в 2014-2019 гг.:

Су-24М бортовой номер 41, зав. номер 1041636, выпущен 24 октября 1987 г., получен осенью 2014 г.;



Су-24М бортовой номер 20, зав. номер 1341605, выпущен 1 октября 1991 г., получен осенью 2015 г.; 


Су-24МР бортовой номер 59, зав. номер 0741612, выпущен 1 декабря 1987 г., получен осенью 2015 г.;


Су-24МР бортовой номер 60 , зав. номер 0741613, выпущен 1 декабря 1987 г., получен летом 2018 г. 


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3269577.html

----------


## skydive

ГП «Антонов» продлит в 2019 г. назначенный срок службы 9 самолетам Ан-24, -26, -30 ВС ВСУ



ГП «Антонов» и в/ч А0215 (Командование Воздушных Сил ВСУ) заключили Договор №2.2118.2019, №52/19 от 26 апреля 2019 г. на сумму 1 622 016,00 грн. о продлении срока службы 9 самолетам Ан-24, Ан-26(Ш) и Ан-30.


Продление назначенного и межремонтного срока службы на 1 год будет проведено на:

- самолетах Ан-24Б зав. номера:
87304706, бортовой номер 01
97305306, бортовой номер 777

- самолетах Ан-26 (Ш, КПА) зав. номера:
54-06, бортовой номер 25
56-08, бортовой номер 76
75-09, бортовой номер 39
82-06, бортовой номер 05
102-09, бортовой номер 21
116-07, бортовой номер 22

- самолете Ан-30 зав. номер 06-09, бортовой номер 81.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3288639.html

----------


## skydive

НАРП продлит сроки эксплуатации трёх Ил-76МД ВС ВСУ на 2 года



26 апреля 2019 г. ГП «НАРП» подписалj с Командованием Воздушных Сил ВСУ договор № 51/19 на продление срока эксплуатации трёх Ил-76МД ВС ВСУ на 2 года:


зав. номер 1013407215, бортовой номер 76413, год выпуска 1991;
зав. номер 0093496907, бортовой номер 78820, год выпуска 1989;
зав. номер 0063471131, бортовой номер 76699, год выпуска 1986 .

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3292945.html

----------


## Djoker

> *Москва готова передать Киеву МиГ-29 за несколько суток, заявили в Госдуме*
> 
> СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ, 8 мая - РИА Новости. Россия готова передать Киеву оставшиеся с 2014 года порядка десятка истребителей МиГ-29 ВВС Украины в течение нескольких суток, если новое украинское руководство примет соответствующее решение, заявил РИА Новости в среду депутат Госдумы РФ от Севастополя Дмитрий Белик.
> 
> 
> "В случае принятия политического решения нового руководства Украины по возвращению военной техники из Крыма оставшиеся на авиабазе "Бельбек" истребители МиГ-29 могут быть подготовлены к передаче украинской стороне в течение нескольких суток", - сказал Белик.
> 
> По его словам, Россия готова передать Украине и военные корабли. "Но в этом вопросе времени уйдет больше, так как кораблей в Крыму находится несколько десятков, большинство из них на ходу, и понадобится проверка работы судовых механизмов. Это позволит их передать Украине своим ходом", - сказал депутат.
> 
> ...


https://ria.ru/20190508/1553355014.html

----------


## skydive

Москва готова передать Киеву МиГ-29 за несколько суток, заявили в Госдуме, а также военные корабли



Россия готова передать Киеву оставшиеся с 2014 года порядка десятка истребителей МиГ-29 ВВС Украины в течение нескольких суток, если новое украинское руководство примет соответствующее решение, заявил РИА Новости в среду депутат Госдумы РФ от Севастополя Дмитрий Белик.



Примечание: В Крыму, на аэр Бельбек, остаются 9 МиГ-29(УБ) ВС ВСУ: 

МиГ-29 бортовой номер 01 зав. номер 2960728500, выпущен 29 марта 1990 г.;
МиГ-29 бортовой номер 07 зав. номер 2960728502, выпущен 29 марта 1990 г.;

МиГ-29 бортовой номер 18 зав. номер 2960728133, выпущен 28 октября 1989 г.;
МиГ-29 бортовой номер 19 зав. номер 2960728174, выпущен 20 января 1990 г.;
МиГ-29 бортовой номер 20 зав. номер 2960728165, выпущен 20 января 1990 г.;
МиГ-29 бортовой номер 22 зав. номер 2960728126, выпущен 12 октября 1989 г.;
МиГ-29 бортовой номер 40 зав. номер 2960731217, выпущен 22 декабря 1990 г. ;
МиГ-29УБ бортовой номер 84 зав. номер 50903018624, выпущен 30 июня 1990 г.;
МиГ-29УБ бортовой номер 85 зав. номер 50903024161, выпущен 31 июля 1991 г.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3313539.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

26 мая 2014 г. ВВС Украины были нанесены первые авиаудары по Донецкому аэропорту:

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 30 мая — РИА Новости. В Ровенской области разбился вертолет Ми-8, говорится на странице Сухопутных сил Украины на Facebook.
Трагедия произошла накануне вечером. Вертолет упал возле села Сестрятин.
Жертвами крушения стали четыре члена экипажа, среди них — командир 16-й отдельной бригады армейской авиации Сухопутных войск.

----------


## Nazar

Западные партнеры нового генерала пришлют. Не велика потеря.

----------


## skydive

В катастрофе Ми-8МТВ-МСБ-1 борт 638 погиб командир 16-й отд. бр. АА Мазепа и ещё три человека







Поздно вечером в среду, 29 мая, в 23:27 во время учебно-тренировочного полета была потеряна связь с вертолетом Ми-8МТВ-МСБ-1 (бортовой номер 638). Это первая на Украине катастрофа вертолета подобного типа, модернизированного ПАО "Мотор Сич" с установкой новых двигателей. Ранее в Перу потерпел аварию вертолет Ми-8МСБ.



В результате авиационной катастрофы по предварительной информации погибли четыре члена экипажа вместе с командиром 16-й отдельной бригады армейской авиации Сухопутных войск Вооруженных Сил Украины (г. Броды Львовской области).

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3383041.html

После катастрофы военного вертолета в Ровенской области запретили полеты. Об этом сообщил заместитель командира 16-й отдельной авиабригады Михаил Шур, передает 112.
"Сейчас полеты запрещены, продолжаются следственные действия. Это был не первый полет, была вторая летная смена на этой неделе. По плану с 18:00 мы проводили полеты. Машина была после капитального ремонта, не могу сказать год техники", - заявил Шур.


Примечание: Ми-8МТВ-МСБ-1 (бортовой номер 638).Это первая на Украине катастрофа вертолета подобного типа, модернизированного ПАО "Мотор Сич" с установкой новых двигателей. Ранее в Перу потерпел аварию вертолет Ми-8МСБ.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3385007.html

----------


## skydive

Су-25 борт 45 зав. номер 25508110285 и L-39M1 борт 80 зав. номер 834523 299-й бр.ТА, аэр. Кульбакино


Су-25 бортовой номер 45 зав. номер 25508110285, выпущенный 31 октября 1988 г. 299-й бригады ТА (аэр. Кульбакино). Ранее входил в состав 452-го ошап (в/ч 28256, аэр.Чертков)


Пятикурсники-выпускники Харьковского национального университета Воздушных Сил имени Ивана Кожедуба на базе 299-й бригады тактической авиации им. генерал-лейтенанта Василия Никифорова в Николаеве овладевают техникой пилотирования на штурмовиках Су-25.
В бригадах тактической авиации и других летных частях Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины продолжается практическая фаза учений курсантов летного факультета.



L-39M1 бортовой номер 80 зав. номер 834523, выпущенный 5 октября 1988 г. 299-й бригады ТА(аэр. Кульбакино), и L-39С бортовой номер 07 203-й учебной авиационной бригады (аэр. Чугуев)



После достаточного количества вылетов с инструктором на самолетах L-39 и Су-25УБ, курсанты были допущены к выполнению своих первых самостоятельных полетов на боевых Су-25.




https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3429825.html

----------


## skydive

Ми-8МТПБ борт 38 зав. номер 95375 ВС ВСУ без аппаратуры РЭБ используют для подготовки курсантов




Об этом сообщило Командование Воздушных Сил ВСУ.

Пятикурсники Харьковского Национального университета Воздушных Сил имени Ивана Кожедуба проходят летную практику на Винниччине (аэр. Гавришовка).
- Сегодня каждый из нас имеет более 25 часов налета на вертолете Ми-8, а впереди - еще 4 месяца практического обучения, - рассказывает Антон. - Позади вывозные и контрольные полеты по кругу, в зону, с имитацией выключенного двигателя, по маршруту с посадкой на площадку вне аэродрома и полеты на висения и перемещения на земле.
По словам заместителя командира бригады по летной подготовке полковника Андрея Сидаш. - Через некоторое время в бригаду прибудут курсанты-штурманы, а ближе к осени - и курсанты-летчики самолетов Ан-26.




В вертолетной эскадрилье рассказали, что, собственно, в бригаду курсанты прибыли уже достаточно подготовленными.
- Я уже летал на вертолете Ми-2 на аэродроме Коротич под Харьковом и на вертолете Ми-8, - делится впечатлениями курсант Константин. - Уже здесь я получил допуск к полетам в составе экипажа в районе аэродрома днем ​​в простых метеоусловиях. Сегодня получаю допуск к маршрутных полетов и перелетов на малой высоте.
Ближайшей задачей курсантов станет подготовка к ведению боевых двий в составе экипажа. Тогда они получат допуски к перевозке войск, грузов и военной техники днем ​​в простых метеоусловиях. Планируется, что к выпуску молодые летчики будут готовы к боевым действиям в составе экипажа днем ​​и ночью.



Передача после капремонта Ми-8МТПБ борт 38 зав. номер 95375, выпущенный 15 октября 1991 г. и Ми-8МТПИ борт 39 зав. номер 95142, выпущенный 3 июня 1991 г. Декабрь 2018 г.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3434901.html

----------


## skydive

Модернизация вертолетов ВС ВСУ Ми-8МТВ зав. номера 94037, 95197 и 95237 ЭВУ «АДРОС» АШ-01В





Монтажные работы по дооборудованию вертолетов Ми-8МТ (МТВ) экранно-выхлопными устройствами «АДРОС» АШ-01В  по договору №120/19 от 24 июня с Командованием Воздушных Сил Украины (в/ч А0215) выполнит Общество с ограниченной ответственностью Научно-Производственная Фирма «МС АВИА-ГРЕЙД».
Работы проводятся на вертолетах:

Ми-8МТВ зав. номер 95197, выпущенный 30 сентября 1989 г.;
Ми-8МТВ зав. номер 95237, выпущенный 31 декабря 1989 г.;
Ми-8МТВ зав. номер 94037, выпущенный 30 сентября 1985 г. 

Срок выполнения работ: 1 октября 2019 г.
Цена: 534,031 тыс. грн.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3502942.html

----------


## skydive

ГП «Львовский государственный авиационно-ремонтный завод» завершило ремонт МиГ-29УБ борт 91




На днях усилиями трудового коллектива ГП «Львовский государственный авиационно-ремонтный завод», входящего в состав Государственного концерна «Укроборонпром», успешно завершились летные испытания учебно-боевого самолета МиГ-29УБ.


Облет после ремонта МиГ-29УБ бортовой номер 91 зав. номер 50903017533, выпущенный 29 апреля 1990 г., из 40-й бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Васильков)

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3480052.html

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ми-8МТВ зав. номер 94037, выпущенный 30 сентября 1985 г.


Зав. 94037 это же Ми-8МТВ-2 б/н 55 Жёлтый RF-06057?

----------


## skydive

В исходнике приведена копия украинских тендерных и контрактных документов, так что какой-то источник заблуждается.

----------


## Avia M

"Около 16.00 (совпадает с мск) во время выполнения курсантом третьего курса Харьковского национального университета воздушных сил очередного самостоятельного учебно-тренировочного полета по маршруту на самолете Л-39 возникла нештатная ситуация. Пилот сообщил о ней группе руководства полетов и было принято решение о катапультировании"
По данным института, после катапультирования и приземления курсант самостоятельно вышел на связь и сообщил, что повреждений нет, состояние его здоровья удовлетворительное. Самолет упал в поле около поселка Староверовка в Харьковской области, жертв и пострадавших нет.

https://ria.ru/20190702/1556138421.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> "Около 16.00 (совпадает с мск) во время выполнения курсантом третьего курса Харьковского национального университета воздушных сил очередного самостоятельного учебно-тренировочного полета по маршруту на самолете Л-39 возникла нештатная ситуация. Пилот сообщил о ней группе руководства полетов и было принято решение о катапультировании"
> По данным института, после катапультирования и приземления курсант самостоятельно вышел на связь и сообщил, что повреждений нет, состояние его здоровья удовлетворительное. Самолет упал в поле около поселка Староверовка в Харьковской области, жертв и пострадавших нет.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190702/1556138421.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> "Около 16.00 (совпадает с мск) во время выполнения курсантом третьего курса Харьковского национального университета воздушных сил очередного самостоятельного учебно-тренировочного полета по маршруту на самолете Л-39 возникла нештатная ситуация. Пилот сообщил о ней группе руководства полетов и было принято решение о катапультировании"
> По данным института, после катапультирования и приземления курсант самостоятельно вышел на связь и сообщил, что повреждений нет, состояние его здоровья удовлетворительное. Самолет упал в поле около поселка Староверовка в Харьковской области, жертв и пострадавших нет.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190702/1556138421.h...medium=desktop

----------


## cherven

В сети много информации по утилизации украинских Ту-160 и Ту-22. Но не могу найти ничего по утилизации Ту-16. Киньте ссылочку если кому попадалась инфа.

----------


## skydive

Причины катастрофы самолета Су-27С бортовой номер 55 ВС ВСУ из Акта технического расследования



Установлено, что 15.12.2018 г. около 14 час. 47 мин. во время проведения плановых полетов по плану учебно-тренировочных полетов военный самолет Су-27 бортовой номер 55 на расстоянии около 2-х километров от взлетной полосы аэропорта военной части А1435 потерпел катастрофу.



В результате катастрофы погиб пилот Фоменко Александр Васильевич, начальник воздушно-огневой и тактической подготовки воинской части А1435 воздушного командования «Центр» Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины.



Согласно Акту технического расследования катастрофы самолета Су-27С бортовой номер 55 (заводской номер 36911021308) 39-й бригады тактической авиации (с. Озерное, Житомирского района Житомирской области) воздушного командования «Центр» Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины, произошедшей 15 декабря 2018 г., в субботу, в 14:48 в районе аэродрома «Озерное» от 06.02.2019 г. № 350/249/5дск (перерегистрирован в Главной инспекции МО Украины № 221/21дск от 11.02.2019 г.), причинами катастрофы являются:

главные:

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3557038.html

----------


## skydive

Для России с любовью: завод Героя Украины работает на российскую оборонку и финансирует ДНР




"Мотор Сич" нардепа Богуслаева поставляет детали для двигателей военным РФ, работает в Крыму и т.н. ДНР.
Украинское предприятие "Мотор Сич", несмотря на запрет на экспорт военной техники в РФ, продолжает поставлять детали для двигателей российской армии. После 2017 года - через родственного боснийского посредника. Об этом говорится в расследовании Анатолия Остапенко для Bihus.Info.





https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3555936.html

----------


## skydive

Катастрофа Су-27 борт 55 произошла в ходе летной части госиспытаний новой АСУ 9С162 «Ореанда–ПС»?


В материалах расследования катастрофы самолета Су-27С бортовой номер 55 (заводской номер 36911021308) 39-й бригады тактической авиации (с. Озерное, Житомирского района Житомирской области) воздушного командования «Центр» Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины, произошедшей 15 декабря 2018 г., в субботу, в 14:48 в районе аэродрома «Озерное» от 06.02.2019 г. указано, что заместитель командующего Воздушных Сил по авиации - начальник авиации Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины генерал-майор Андрей Ярецкий непосредственно, с использованием защищенных каналов связи, передал шифровку №175/11/207/234 от 13.12.2018 года по подготовке к проведению летной части государственных испытаний опытных образцов изделия 9С162 в подвижном варианте на базе воинской части А1435 в период 14 (резерв-15) декабря 2018 года, то есть в тот самый день, когда произошла катастрофа.





Из тогдашних комментариев: Лётчик не успел катапультироваться... Шел мимо полосы. Туман. Команда уходить на второй круг... Не получилось.




Напомним, что 8 систем управления войсками 9С162 «Ореанда–ПС» в подвижном варианте для ВС ВСУ были переданы в войска 21 декабря именно на аэр. пгт. Озерное, где и проходили испытания.





В ходе досудебного расследования также устанавливались действия заместителя командующего Воздушных Сил по авиации - начальника авиации Воздушных Сил Вооруженных Сил Украины генерал-майора Андрея Ярецкого перед полетами, соблюдение им правил предполетного режима и его действительное местонахождение на момент катастрофы.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3561398.html

----------


## skydive

ГП "Авиакон" восстановит килевые балки Ми-24П зав. номера 3532433317214 и 3532433420329 Миссии ООН



Похоже, что произошло некое событие, именуемое летным происшествием, в результате которого пострадали сразу два вертолета 18-го отдельного вертолетного отряда из состава Миссии ООН по стабилизации в Демократической Республике Конго.



Об этом свидетельствует Договор №49 от 15 июля 2019 г., согласно которому ГП "Авиакон" в срок до 1 декабря 2019 г. окажет услуги по восстановительному ремонту килевой балки вертолетов Ми-24П зав. номера 3532433317214 и 3532433420329 с изготовлением ложементов, с окраской в белый цвет и нанесением надписей в соответствии с требованиями Миссии ООН и предоставлением услуг по нивелированию (2 единицы) за 379,767 тыс. грн.




Вертолеты из состава 16-й бригады армейской авиации, аэр. Броды.

Вероятно именно этим вызван рейс Ил-76МД борт 76699 из Мелитополя Львова в Гому (ДРК) 8-12 июля с.г. с грузом в 22 т:



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3590861.html

----------


## skydive

"НАРП" отремонтирует два последних Бе-12ПЛ (ПС) 10-й бригады морской авиации ВМСУ



Воинская часть А1688 - Командование авиации ВМС ВС Украины и ГП "Николаевский авиаремонтный завод "НАРП" 15 июля 2019 г. подписали Договор №49 на оказание услуг по текущему ремонту и оценке технического состояния, проверке элементов планера, определению возможности индивидуального продления назначенного срока службы при выполнении контрольно-технического обслуживания на двух последних оставшихся самолетов Бе-12 из состава 10-й бригады морской авиации ВМС Украины:


Бе-12ПЛ зав. номер 0602004 и Бе-12ПС зав. номер 2602603 на общую сумму 1,762 млн. грн.


Работы должны были быть завершены не позднее 1 декабря 2019 г. Самолеты выпущены в декабре 1970 г. и 1972 г., соответственно.


Бе-12ПС бортовой номер 05, зав. номер 2602603 на аэр. Кульбакино, 13 августа 2014 г.



Бе-12ПЛ бортовой номер 02, зав. номер 0602004 на аэр. Кульбакино, 16 мая 2014 г.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3590628.html

----------


## skydive

В Ливии на аэр. Al-Jufra уничтожены два украинских самолета Ил-76ТД, перевозивших оружие из ОАЭ




Успешный авиаудар ВВС Правительства национального единства по аэр. Al-Jufra Ливийской национальной армии подтверждается аэроснимками.



В Ливии уничтожены два украинских грузовых самолета Ил-76ТД, зафрахтованные ОАЭ, которые перевозили из Турции запрещенное к поставке в Ливию оружие.



Вероятно, именно с этим событием связано внезапное приостановление Государственной авиационной службой Украины приказом от 26 июля с 00:00 (UTC) 27 июля 2019 года действия сертификата эксплуатанта грузовой авиакомпании ООО "Европа Эйр" (Киев) №UK 046.






Согласно госреестру воздушных судов, "Европа Эйр" эксплуатирует пять грузовых Ил-76ТД 1990-1992 годов выпуска, принадлежащих Infinite Seal Inc. (Британские Виргинские о-ва) с бортовыми номерами UR-BXS, *UR-CMC*, UR-CRN, *UR-CRP* и *UR-EAB*.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3638200.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Реанимируют от стенки 2 Су-24 и Ил-76

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Украина ведёт переговоры о покупке EMB-314 Super Tucano.
Материал на испанском, но возможности автоперевода решают всё.

https://www.infodefensa.com/latam/20...o-embraer.html

Странное решение, как по мне. Неужели Супер Тукано лучше Ми-24. Или уже нет достаточного количества лётных экземпляров Ми-24?

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Хотя, как по мне наиболее возможный резерв для пополнения материальной части ВВС Украины формируется сейчас в Польше. около трех десятков МиГ-29

https://www.aex.ru/news/2019/8/6/200482/

польские Вооруженные силы располагают 30 советскими истребителями МиГ-29, 48 американскими F-16 и 32 советскими Су-22. Полеты МиГ-29 были прекращены 4 марта 2019 года после катастрофы одного из этих самолетов. Пилоту тогда удалось спастись. В предыдущей катастрофе осенью прошлого года погиб пилот.

"Реальным становится сценарий, в котором нелетающие пять месяцев боевые самолеты Миг-29 не вернутся уже к службе в Войске польском", - говорится в сообщении. Эксперты издания оценивают возможность отказа польских ВВС от МиГ-29 в 90%

----------


## desko

Уважаемый lindr пожалуйста скиньте ссылку где Вы публиковали реестр

----------


## desko

> Эти Все я уже публиковал, могу еще раз.
> 
> 0315301	М	№153	03	01	16.06.81	СССР	20	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП
> 0315302	М	№153	03	02	16.06.81	СССР	25	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП
> 0315303	М	№153	03	03	16.06.81	СССР	21	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП
> 0315304	М	№153	03	04	06.81	СССР	22?	
> 0315305	М	№153	03	05	17.06.81	СССР	23	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП
> 
> 0515302	М	№153	05	02	16.06.83	СССР	32	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 32, 06
> ...


уважаемый lindr скиньте пожалуйста ссылку с реестром обновленным по су-24м

----------


## Rutunda

> Хотя, как по мне наиболее возможный резерв для пополнения материальной части ВВС Украины формируется сейчас в Польше. около трех десятков МиГ-29
> 
> https://www.aex.ru/news/2019/8/6/200482/
> 
> польские Вооруженные силы располагают 30 советскими истребителями МиГ-29, 48 американскими F-16 и 32 советскими Су-22. Полеты МиГ-29 были прекращены 4 марта 2019 года после катастрофы одного из этих самолетов. Пилоту тогда удалось спастись. В предыдущей катастрофе осенью прошлого года погиб пилот.
> 
> "Реальным становится сценарий, в котором нелетающие пять месяцев боевые самолеты Миг-29 не вернутся уже к службе в Войске польском", - говорится в сообщении. Эксперты издания оценивают возможность отказа польских ВВС от МиГ-29 в 90%


 Не хотелось бы обидеть Вас, но смешно когда люди со стороны измышляют выводы о том, в чем разбираются 0.
В Польше хлам 9.12 и 9.51 из Чехии, ГДР и самой Польши в виде экспортных комплектаций (обкуски). В Украине с 2010 года такой мусор не летает. Только 9.13 и 9.51 и только не старше 88 года. Если быть точным то кроме 2960721108 и 2960721109 там старее ничего нет. Все остальное только 1990-91г выпусков. Очевидно что Вы даже не понимаете разницы между хламом 9.12 и чуть лучше но тоже хламом 9.13 (все на что способен был СССР). А между тем это довольно разные самолеты. По сути в Укр убожество 9.12 не летает с конца 90х, за исключением 5 самолетов продержавшихся до 2010г.  Зачем стране у которой по помойкам в виде хранилища в Одессе, Ивано-Франковске, Василькове, Староконстантинове, Скнылове порядка сотни 9.13,  собирать изношенный мусорный, хлам в урезанном виде?
Только 2 отсталые страны из ех.СССР юзают такой лапоть как 9.12- это Казахстан и РФ.  Остальные- Белоруссия, Киргизы, Узбеки, Турмены, Азеры, Укры- такое давно по помойкам распихали или списали. Даже негры такое не берут. Максимум на что оно годно- в частных коллекциях в США веселить людей. И то они их не восстанавливают, только УБ ( и это при том, что он не боевой- РЛС там нет).

----------


## L39aero

В общем соглашусь, единственное, в России 9-12 были только в Астраханском ЦБП и использовались как более маневренные машины при ведении ВБ, а в строевых частях их тоже давно нет.
Ну и про передовые страны, я конечно прям вижу как супер современные ВВС круто эксплуатируют самолёт с назначены в 20лет без перспективы замены со сроками эксплуатации в 30 и более лет

----------


## Rutunda

> В общем соглашусь, единственное, в России 9-12 были только в Астраханском ЦБП и использовались как более маневренные машины при ведении ВБ, а в строевых частях их тоже давно нет.
> Ну и про передовые страны, я конечно прям вижу как супер современные ВВС круто эксплуатируют самолёт с назначены в 20лет без перспективы замены со сроками эксплуатации в 30 и более лет


Эребуни не строевая часть? В-52 не супер современные страны юзают? А провальный Ту-22М3 кто юзает?

----------


## Nazar

> Эребуни не строевая часть? В-52 не супер современные страны юзают? А провальный Ту-22М3 кто юзает?


1) В Эребуни есть 9-12?
2) В-52 юзает кто-то еще, кроме горячо любимой куевлянами страны?
3) В чем заключается провальность Ту-22М3? 

В общем протухшим салом, за версту несет. ФеСеБе из Куева..

----------


## Rutunda

> 1) В Эребуни есть 9-12?
> 2) В-52 юзает кто-то еще, кроме горячо любимой куевлянами страны?
> 3) В чем заключается провальность Ту-22М3? 
> 
> В общем протухшим салом, за версту несет. ФеСеБе из Куева..


1.А кто там ПВО держит:-) У кого там имена святых трупов на машинах намалеваны? У детей Кучмы из синагоги- Ахметова Леонидовича Донецкого, Тимошенко-Григян и Порошенко Шоколадного?  
Знакомьтесь :*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taecyctCyZ0*
2.А Вы такой прям хохол , что были у них и судите кого они там любят? Тогда Вам не место на сайте аирфорсе.ру. а пора к Вашим коллегам с ПорохТВ. Смешно обвинять в действиях еврейско-татарского руководства Украины и их брател из Кремля, а также ваших галлюцинациях, весь их народ. Кстати РФ, благодаря таким товарищам как Вы, так же видят там- алкаши боярышниковые, да помешанные на второй мировой, что далеко не так.
3.Конечно не в чем...обосрался с возможностью прорыва ПВО авианосных соединений. Пришлось тратить фин. на создание лодок проектов пр.949 и 949А. Просто отличная машина... Это если не учитывать   еще и то что доводили 9 лет до ума и закопали вполне передовой Т-4. 
А о последнем  рекомендую открыть уголовный кодекс и почитать что будет за розжиг межнационала-то чем Вы тут занимаетесь под прекрытием якобы сайта ВКС России и сея ненависть к РФ. Это уже говорит о многом Насчет Киева- Назар- программист Вы никакой и судить о том, откуда мой ящик, Вы определению не можете. Или говоря на понятном всем и родном для Вас языке- *לא מסוגל*

----------


## Avia M

> чем Вы тут занимаетесь


Курбан Байрам отмечаете? :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> 


1) 9-12 там где?
2) Бред комментировать не намерен.
3) Аналогично второму пункту.

В прошлый раз мы с вами на месяц прощались, когда вы здесь кого-то учить пытались? В этот раз, при попытке вести разговор в таком-же тоне..мы с вами распрощаемся на гораздо более долгий срок. И это не предупреждение, это факт, так что рекомендую несколько раз подумать, перед тем, как что-то в следующий раз написать.....

----------


## lindr

> уважаемый lindr скиньте пожалуйста ссылку с реестром обновленным по су-24м


Лень искать да и некогда. я Могу еще раз список машин написать, УКр сами вычлените..

Су-24								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания
	Т6-1					СССР	61	Монино, треуг крыло
	Т6-2И				17.01.70	СССР	62	
	Т6-3					СССР		
	Т6-4					СССР	64	ГЛИЦ потерян 28.08.73
	Т6-5					СССР		
0115301	Т6-7	№153	01	01	31.12.71	СССР	67	ГЛИЦ потерян 12.06.74
0115302	Т6-2	№153	01	02		СССР	30	ОКБ Сухого, ЛИИ Т6-10
0115303	Т6-6	№153	01	03		СССР	66	ОКБ Сухого потерян 19.07.77
0115304	Т6-9	№153	01	04		СССР	69?	
0115305	Т6-8	№153	01	05		СССР	68?	Т6-8Д, Т6М-8
0215301		№153	02	01		СССР	01?	пилон
0215302		№153	02	02		СССР	02	Курганский музей
0215303	Т6-11	№153	02	03		СССР	611	Украина, Харьков
0215304		№153	02	04		СССР	04	455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП
0215305		№153	02	05		СССР	05	455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП, Жуковский
0215306		№153	02	06		СССР		пилон
0215307		№153	02	07		СССР	619	
0215308		№153	02	08		СССР	28?	
0215309		№153	02	09		СССР	29?	
0215310		№153	02	10		СССР		
0315301		№153	03	01	1973	СССР		
0315302		№153	03	02	1973	СССР	32	63-й БАП потерян 25.02.75
0315303		№153	03	03	1973	СССР	11	455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП
0315304		№153	03	04	1973	СССР	34	63-й БАП, 733-й БАП
0315305		№153	03	05	1973	СССР	35	63-й БАП, 733-й БАП
0315306		№153	03	06	1973	СССР		
0315307		№153	03	07	1973	СССР		
0315308		№153	03	08	1973	СССР		
0315309		№153	03	09	1973	СССР	09	Украина, Винница
0315310		№153	03	10	1973	СССР		
0415301		№153	04	01		СССР	07	455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП
0415302	Т6-17	№153	04	02		СССР	617	Украина, Васильков
0415303		№153	04	03		СССР		6 точек подвески
0415304	Т6-12	№153	04	04		СССР	612	ЛИИ потерян 10.07.74 6 точек подвески, расширеные ВЗ
0415305	Т6-13	№153	04	05		СССР	613	ЛИИ потерян 19.09.77
0415306	Т6-18	№153	04	06		СССР	618	Украина, Васильков
0415307	Т6-14	№153	04	07		СССР	614?	
0415308	Т6-15	№153	04	08		СССР	15	
0415309	Т6-16	№153	04	09		СССР	616	ГК НИИ потерян 11.05.78
0415310	Т6-20	№153	04	10		СССР	620?	
0515301		№153	05	01	1974	СССР	51?	63-й БАП, 68-й БАП, 240 оМШАП, 15-й ОРАП
0515302		№153	05	02	1974	СССР		
0515303		№153	05	03	1974	СССР	11	Астана, Музей
0515304		№153	05	04	03.74	СССР	54	63-й БАП, Монино
0515305		№153	05	05	1974	СССР	55?	
0515306		№153	05	06	1974	СССР	56?	фото Нижний Тагил бн 29
0515307		№153	05	07	1974	СССР	57?	
0515308		№153	05	08	1974	СССР	58?	
0515309		№153	05	09	1974	СССР	59?	
0515310		№153	05	10	1974	СССР	60?	
0615301		№153	06	01	1974	СССР	61	63-й БАП, 733-й БАП
0615302		№153	06	02	1974	СССР	62	63-й БАП?
0615303		№153	06	03	1974	СССР	63	63-й БАП?
0615304		№153	06	04	1974	СССР	64	63-й БАП? Тольятти
0615305		№153	06	05	1974	СССР	65	63-й БАП?
0615306		№153	06	06	1974	СССР	66	63-й БАП?
0615307		№153	06	07	1974	СССР	67	63-й БАП, 733-й БАП
0615308		№153	06	08	1974	СССР	68?	
0615309		№153	06	09	1974	СССР	69?	
0615310		№153	06	10	1974	СССР	70?	
0615311		№153	06	11	1974	СССР		
0615312		№153	06	12	1974	СССР		
0615313		№153	06	13	1974	СССР		
0615314	Т6-19	№153	06	14	1974	СССР		
0615315		№153	06	15	1974	СССР		
0715301		№153	07	01	1974	СССР	71	63-й БАП
0715302		№153	07	02	1974	СССР	72?	
0715303		№153	07	03	1974	СССР	73	63-й БАП, 733-й БАП бн 43
0715304		№153	07	04	1974	СССР	74	63-й БАП
0715305		№153	07	05	1974	СССР	75	63-й БАП
0715306		№153	07	06	1974	СССР	76	63-й БАП
0715307		№153	07	07	1974	СССР	77	63-й БАП, 321-й БАП, 170-й оГвМШАП, 4-й оГвМШАП
0715308		№153	07	08		СССР	78	63-й БАП, 733-й БАП бн 18, 277-й БАП
0715309		№153	07	09		СССР	79	63-й БАП, 733-й БАП бн 19, 4-й ГвБАПбн79
0715310		№153	07	10		СССР	30	63-й БАП, 733-й БАП бн 20, 277-й БАП
0715311		№153	07	11		СССР	21	733-й БАП
0715312		№153	07	12		СССР	22	733-й БАП потерян
0715313		№153	07	13		СССР	31	63-й БАП
0715314		№153	07	14		СССР		
0715315		№153	07	15		СССР		
0715316		№153	07	16	1975	СССР		Доработка ручки управления
0715317		№153	07	17	1975	СССР		
0715318		№153	07	18	1975	СССР		
0715319		№153	07	19	1975	СССР		
0715320		№153	07	20	1975	СССР		
0815301		№153	08	01	1975	СССР	06	ИВВАИУ
0815302		№153	08	02	1975	СССР	02	733-й БАП
0815303		№153	08	03	1975	СССР	03	733-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
0815304		№153	08	04	1975	СССР	04	733-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
0815305		№153	08	05	1975	СССР	05	733-й БАП
0815306		№153	08	06	10.04.75	СССР	06	733-й БАП, 806-й БАП бн 74, Украина 806.БАП 74
0815307		№153	08	07	1975	СССР	07	733-й БАП?
0815308		№153	08	08	1975	СССР	08	733-й БАП?
0815309		№153	08	09	1975	СССР	09	733-й БАП
0815310		№153	08	10	1975	СССР		посл самолет с 6 точками подвески
0815311		№153	08	11	1975	СССР	56	Украина Жуляны, с 08-11 8 точек подвески
0815312		№153	08	12	20.06.75	СССР	04	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 04
0815313		№153	08	13	1975	СССР		
0815314		№153	08	14	1975	СССР		
0815315		№153	08	15	21.09.75	СССР	14	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 14
0815316	Т6-21	№153	08	16	1975	СССР	621	Украина, Луганск
0815317		№153	08	17	1975	СССР		
0815318		№153	08	18	1975	СССР		
0815319		№153	08	19	20.06.75	СССР	21	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 21
0815320		№153	08	20	1975	СССР		1-й УАПИБ
0915301		№153	09	01	1975	СССР		1-й УАПИБ
0915302		№153	09	02	1975	СССР		
0915303		№153	09	03	20.09.75	СССР	33	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 33
0915304		№153	09	04	20.09.75	СССР	34	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 34
0915305		№153	09	05	1975	СССР	50	63-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 668-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 63-й БАП, 68-й БАП, 240 оМШАП, 15-й ОРАП, 846-й оМШАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП
0915306		№153	09	06	1975	СССР		
0915307		№153	09	07	1975	СССР	56	63-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 668-й БАП, 240-й оМШАП, 15-й ОРАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП
0915308		№153	09	08	1975	СССР	51	668-й БАП, 846-й оМШАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП
0915309		№153	09	09	16.08.75	СССР	06	733-й БАП, 806-й БАП бн 63, Украина 806.БАП 63
0915310		№153	09	10	1975	СССР		
0915311		№153	09	11	1975	СССР		
0915312		№153	09	12	15.09.75	СССР	66	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 66
0915313		№153	09	13	1975	СССР		
0915314		№153	09	14	1975	СССР		
0915315		№153	09	15	1975	СССР		
0915316		№153	09	16	30.10.75	СССР	11	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 11
0915317		№153	09	17	30.10.75	СССР	51	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 51
0915318		№153	09	18	30.10.75	СССР	52	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 52
0915319		№153	09	19	1975	СССР		
0915320		№153	09	20	1975	СССР		
1015301		№153	10	01	1975	СССР		
1015302		№153	10	02	1975	СССР		
1015303		№153	10	03	20.12.75	СССР	60?	230-й БАП, 806-й БАП бн 20, Украина 806.БАП 20
1015304		№153	10	04	20.12.75	СССР	59	230-й БАП, 806-й БАП бн 72, 89-й БАП, 722-й БАП
1015305		№153	10	05	20.12.75	СССР	58	230-й БАП, 806-й БАП бн 12, 89-й БАП, 722-й БАП
1015306		№153	10	06	20.12.75	СССР	57?	230-й БАП, 806-й БАП бн 27, Украина 806.БАП 27, ВВАТУ
1015307		№153	10	07	20.11.75	СССР	55	230-й БАП, 89-й БАП, 189-й ГвАПИБ бн 26, 4215 БРС бн 11
1015308		№153	10	08	20.12.75	СССР	22	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 22
1015309		№153	10	09	27.01.76	СССР	43	4215 БРС
1015310		№153	10	10	27.01.76	СССР	54	230-й БАП, 89-й БАП, 189-й ГвАПИБ бн 25, 4215 БРС бн 31
1015311		№153	10	11	13.02.76	СССР	24	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 24
1015312		№153	10	12	1975	СССР		
1015313		№153	10	13	15.12.75	СССР	53	230-й БАП, 89-й БАП бн 53, 189-й АПИБ бн 23, 4215 БРС
1015314		№153	10	14	27.01.76	СССР	54	230-й БАП, 89-й БАП, 189-й ГвАПИБ бн 25, 4215 БРС бн 44
1015315		№153	10	15	19.12.75	СССР	51	230-й БАП, 89-й БАП, 189-й ГвАПИБ бн 28, 4215 БРС
1015316		№153	10	16	1976	СССР		
1015317		№153	10	17	27.01.76	СССР	30	733-й БАП, 806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 30
1015318		№153	10	18	1976	СССР	22	Украина ВВАТУ
1015319		№153	10	19	10.02.76	СССР	29	733-й БАП, 806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 29
1015320		№153	10	20	12.02.76	СССР	23	733-й БАП, 806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 23
1115301		№153	11	01	1976	СССР	31	733-й БАП
1115302		№153	11	02	20.02.76	СССР	70	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 70
1115303		№153	11	03	19.02.76	СССР	33	733-й БАП, 806-й БАП бн 31, Украина 806.БАП 31
1115304		№153	11	04	1976	СССР	24	733-й БАП потерян 1980
1115305		№153	11	05	1976	СССР	25	733-й БАП
1115306		№153	11	06	1976	СССР		
1115307		№153	11	07	1976	СССР	47	733-й БАП
1115308		№153	11	08	1976	СССР		
1115309		№153	11	09	10.05.76	СССР	71	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 71, КД-36ДМ
1115310		№153	11	10	07.05.76	СССР	32	733-й БАП, 806-й БАП бн 32, Украина 806.БАП 32
1115311		№153	11	11	1976	СССР		
1115312		№153	11	12	1976	СССР		
1115313		№153	11	13	05.05.76	СССР	73	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 73
1115314		№153	11	14	1976	СССР		
1115315		№153	11	15	16.06.76	СССР	65	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 65
1115316		№153	11	16	1976	СССР	66?	
1115317		№153	11	17	16.06.76	СССР	67	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 67
1115318		№153	11	18	1976	СССР		
1115319		№153	11	19	02.07.76	СССР	69	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 69, Чугуев
1115320		№153	11	20	30.06.76	СССР	68	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 68
1215301		№153	12	01	07.06.76	СССР	36	4215 БРС
1215302		№153	12	02	1976	СССР		
1215303		№153	12	03	10.06.76	СССР	37	4215 БРС
1215304		№153	12	04	15.08.76	СССР	45	4215 БРС
1215305		№153	12	05	15.08.76	СССР	46	4215 БРС
1215306		№153	12	06	1976	СССР		
1215307		№153	12	07	16.09.76	СССР	15	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 15
1215308		№153	12	08	1976	СССР		
1215309		№153	12	09	27.10.76	СССР	51	4215 БРС
1215310		№153	12	10	1976	СССР		
1215311		№153	12	11	15.09.76	СССР	14	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 14
1215312		№153	12	12	1976	СССР		
1215313		№153	12	13	1976	СССР		
1215314		№153	12	14	1976	СССР		
1215315		№153	12	15	1976	СССР		
1215316		№153	12	16	1976	СССР		
1215317		№153	12	17	07.10.76	СССР	26	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 26
1215318		№153	12	18	1976	СССР		
1215319		№153	12	19	08.10.76	СССР	24	4215 БРС
1215320		№153	12	20	1976	СССР		
1315301		№153	13	01	1976	СССР		
1315302		№153	13	02	1976	СССР		
1315303		№153	13	03	1976	СССР		
1315304		№153	13	04	1976	СССР		
1315305		№153	13	05	26.11.76	СССР	21	4215 БРС
1315306		№153	13	06	1977	СССР		
1315307		№153	13	07	1977	СССР		
1315308		№153	13	08	18.04.77	СССР	33	4215 БРС
1315309		№153	13	09	1977	СССР		
1315310		№153	13	10	16.04.77	СССР	25	4215 БРС
1315311		№153	13	11	1977	СССР		
1315312		№153	13	12	1977	СССР		
1315313		№153	13	13	1977	СССР		документ
1315314		№153	13	14	1977	СССР		документ
1315315		№153	13	15	28.03.77	СССР	34	4215 БРС
1315316		№153	13	16	1977	СССР		
1315317		№153	13	17	18.04.77	СССР	35	4215 БРС
1315318		№153	13	18	1977	СССР		документ
1315319		№153	13	19	18.03.77	СССР	43	4215 БРС
1315320		№153	13	20	20.05.77	СССР	54	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 54
1415301		№153	14	01	1977	СССР		
1415302		№153	14	02	1977	СССР		документ
1415303		№153	14	03	1977	СССР		
1415304		№153	14	04	1977	СССР		
1415305		№153	14	05	1977	СССР		
1415306	Т6-27	№153	14	06	15.06.77	СССР	27	обуженная ХЧФ
1415307		№153	14	07	1977	СССР		
1415308		№153	14	08	1977	СССР		
1415309		№153	14	09	1977	СССР		
1415310		№153	14	10	1977	СССР		
1415311		№153	14	11	1977	СССР		слепое вождение
1415312		№153	14	12	1977	СССР		
1415313		№153	14	13	1977	СССР		
1415314		№153	14	14	30.05.77	СССР	01	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 01
1415315		№153	14	15	1977	СССР		
1415316		№153	14	16	30.05.77	СССР	48	4215 БРС
1415317		№153	14	17	1977	СССР		
1415318		№153	14	18	1977	СССР		
1415319		№153	14	19	1977	СССР		
1415320		№153	14	20	20.06.77	СССР	54	
1515301		№153	15	01	1977	СССР	15	1008 ВП МО Жуковский
1515302		№153	15	02	1977	СССР	41	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
1515303		№153	15	03	1977	СССР	43	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
1515304		№153	15	04	20.05.77	СССР	44	149-й ГвБАП, 69-й БАП бн 15, Украина 69.БАП 15, Эстония Тарту бн 39
1515305		№153	15	05	1977	СССР	25	143-й ОБАП, 149-й ГвБАП бн 45, Казахстан
1515306		№153	15	06	1977	СССР		
1515307		№153	15	07	1977	СССР		
1515308		№153	15	08	1977	СССР		
1515309		№153	15	09	1977	СССР		
1515310		№153	15	10	1977	СССР	26	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 149-й ГвБАП бн 47, Казахстан
1515311		№153	15	11	09.07.77	СССР	12	4215 БРС
1515312		№153	15	12	1977	СССР		
1515313	Т6-24	№153	15	13	28.01.78	СССР	24	опытный Су-24М
1515314		№153	15	14	09.77	СССР	48	149-й ГвБАП, 69-й БАП бн 31, Украина 69.БАП 31
1515315		№153	15	15	09.08.77	СССР	06	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 06
1515316		№153	15	16	20.09.77	СССР	03	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 03
1515317		№153	15	17	1977	СССР		
1515318		№153	15	18	21.09.77	СССР	11	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 11
1515319		№153	15	19	1977	СССР		
1515320		№153	15	20	1977	СССР	50	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
1515321		№153	15	21	1977	СССР		
1515322		№153	15	22	1977	СССР	42	149-й ГвБАП списан до 1991
1515323		№153	15	23	1977	СССР		
1515324		№153	15	24	17.10.77	СССР	28	806-й БАП, 712-й АРЗ, Челябинск ВВАУШ
1515325		№153	15	25	1977	СССР	49	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
1515326		№153	15	26	1977	СССР	40	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
1515327		№153	15	27	17.10.77	СССР	09	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 09
1515328		№153	15	28	1977	СССР		с 15-28 изм хвост часть
1515329		№153	15	29	23.11.77	СССР	35	4215 БРС
1515330		№153	15	30	1977	СССР	28	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
1515331		№153	15	31	23.11.77	СССР	04	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 04
1515332		№153	15	32	23.11.77	СССР	05	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 05
1515333		№153	15	33	25.11.77	СССР	37	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ, 4215 БРС
1515334		№153	15	34	1977	СССР	36	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
1515335		№153	15	35	14.12.77	СССР	35	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ бн 15, 4215 БРС
1515336		№153	15	36	1977	СССР		
1515337		№153	15	37	1977	СССР	04	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
1515338		№153	15	38	1977	СССР		
1515339		№153	15	39	1977	СССР		
1515340		№153	15	40	1977	СССР	25	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
1615301		№153	16	01	1977	СССР		
1615302		№153	16	02	1977	СССР	39	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ бн 11, 4215 БРС
1615303		№153	16	03	16.01.78	СССР	29	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
1615304		№153	16	04	1977	СССР	31	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
1615305		№153	16	05	1977	СССР	27	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
1615306		№153	16	06	16.01.78	СССР	40	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4215 БРС
1615307		№153	16	07	1978	СССР		
1615308		№153	16	08	16.01.78	СССР	43	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 43, 806.БАП
1615309		№153	16	09	10.02.78	СССР	12	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 12
1615310		№153	16	10	1978	СССР	26	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
1615311		№153	16	11	22.12.77	СССР		7-й БАП, 735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1615312		№153	16	12	1978	СССР		
1615313		№153	16	13	1978	СССР	25	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП
1615314		№153	16	14	1978	СССР	03	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
1615315		№153	16	15	1978	СССР		
1615316		№153	16	16	28.02.78	СССР	30	4215 БРС
1615317		№153	16	17	1978	СССР		
1615318		№153	16	18	15.03.78	СССР	34	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ, 4215 БРС бн 14
1615319		№153	16	19	10.03.78	СССР	30	7-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ, 4215 БРС
1615320		№153	16	20	19.04.78	СССР	31	4215 БРС
1615321		№153	16	21	1978	СССР		
1615322		№153	16	22	06.03.78	СССР		7-й БАП, 735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1615323		№153	16	23	1978	СССР	26	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП
1615324		№153	16	24	19.04.78	СССР	49	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 49, 118.ОАПРЭБ
1615325		№153	16	25	1978	СССР	24	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП RF-33762
1615326		№153	16	26	1978	СССР		
1615327		№153	16	27	19.04.78	СССР	01	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 01
1615328		№153	16	28	20.04.78	СССР		7-й БАП, 735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1615329		№153	16	29	19.04.78	СССР	46	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 46
1615330		№153	16	30	28.04.78	СССР	30	4215 БРС
1615331		№153	16	31	1978	СССР	23	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП
1615332		№153	16	32	29.04.78	СССР	42	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 42
1615333		№153	16	33	29.04.78	СССР	41	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 41
1615334		№153	16	34	1978	СССР	22	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП
1615335		№153	16	35	1978	СССР		7-й БАП, Украина
1615336		№153	16	36	15.06.78	СССР	44	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 44 потерян 18.08.99
1615337		№153	16	37	15.06.78	СССР	48	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 48
1615338		№153	16	38	1978	СССР	21	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП
1615339		№153	16	39	1978	СССР		
1615340		№153	16	40	20.06.78	СССР	50	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 50
1715301		№153	17	01	12.07.78	СССР	45	7-й БАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 45
1715302		№153	17	02	1978	СССР	46?	
1715303		№153	17	03	12.07.78	СССР	47	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 47
1715304		№153	17	04	12.07.78	СССР	24	4215 БРС
1715305		№153	17	05	12.07.78	СССР	42	4215 БРС
1715306		№153	17	06	12.07.78	СССР	31	4215 БРС
1715307		№153	17	07	1978	СССР		
1715308		№153	17	08	1978	СССР		
1715309		№153	17	09	18.08.78	СССР	02	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 02
1715310		№153	17	10	18.07.78	СССР	30	4215 БРС
1715311		№153	17	11	31.08.78	СССР	06	230-й БАП, 89-й БАП бн 65, 189-й ГвАПИБ бн 24
1715312		№153	17	12	31.08.78	СССР	23	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 23
1715313		№153	17	13	1978	СССР	20	4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП
1715314		№153	17	14	18.08.78	СССР	17	4215 БРС
1715315		№153	17	15	1978	СССР	09	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 09, Кульбакино
1715316		№153	17	16	31.08.78	СССР	62	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 62
1715317		№153	17	17	1978	СССР		959-й БАП, Ейск
1715318		№153	17	18	31.08.78	СССР	61	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 61
1715319		№153	17	19	1978	СССР	65	89-й БАП, 189-й ГвАПИБ бн 24
1715320		№153	17	20	31.08.78	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1715321		№153	17	21	25.08.78	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1715322		№153	17	22	26.08.78	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1715323		№153	17	23	1978	СССР	41	3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
1715324		№153	17	24	1978	СССР	27	321-й БАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 5501 БРС, 170-й МШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП RF-33770
1715325		№153	17	25	24.10.78	СССР	60	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 60
1715326		№153	17	26	1978	СССР		
1715327		№153	17	27	1978	СССР	68	89-й БАП, 189-й ГвАПИБ бн 29
1715328		№153	17	28	20.09.78	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1715329		№153	17	29	24.10.78	СССР	05	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 05
1715330		№153	17	30	24.10.78	СССР	10	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 10
1715331		№153	17	31	24.10.78	СССР	07	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 07
1715332		№153	17	32	1978	СССР		
1715333		№153	17	33	1978	СССР		
1715334		№153	17	34	25.11.78	СССР	08	806-й БАП, Украина 806.БАП 08
1715335		№153	17	35	22.11.78	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1715336		№153	17	36	25.11.78	СССР	02	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 02
1715337		№153	17	37	20.10.78	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1715338		№153	17	38	23.10.78	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1715339		№153	17	39	05.11.78	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1715340		№153	17	40	12.78	СССР	03	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 03
1815301		№153	18	01	27.11.78	СССР	21	4215 БРС
1815302		№153	18	02	1978	СССР		
1815303		№153	18	03	1978	СССР		
1815304		№153	18	04	1978	СССР	11	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП
1815305		№153	18	05	15.01.79	СССР	14	4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ бн 39, 4215 БРС
1815306		№153	18	06	1979	СССР		959-й БАП, Ейск
1815307		№153	18	07	1979	СССР	20	4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
1815308		№153	18	08	1979	СССР	24	4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ, 7058 АБ бн 10
1815309		№153	18	09	1979	СССР	19	733-й БАП
1815310		№153	18	10	17.01.79	СССР	08	4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП бн 32, 42-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 1-й УАПИБ, 4215 БРС
1815311		№153	18	11	1979	СССР		
1815312		№153	18	12	1979	СССР	20	4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП бн 02, 42-й ГвБАП, Остров
1815313		№153	18	13	1979	СССР	21	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП бн 12
1815314		№153	18	14	22.01.79	СССР	22	4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, бн 15, бн 09
1815315		№153	18	15	25.03.79	СССР	07	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 07, Кульбакино
1815316		№153	18	16	16.02.79	СССР	21	4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 25, бн 20
1815317		№153	18	17	1979	СССР		
1815318		№153	18	18	1979	СССР	52	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП, 4215 БРС 
1815319		№153	18	19	18.05.79	СССР	32	4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ бн 29, 4215 БРС
1815320		№153	18	20	17.02.79	СССР	33	4-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ бн 55, 4215 БРС
1815321		№153	18	21	25.03.79	СССР	08	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 08
1815322		№153	18	22	1979	СССР		
1815323		№153	18	23	1979	СССР	66	29-й УБАП, Украина, Кульбакино
1815324		№153	18	24	1979	СССР		
1815325		№153	18	25	1979	СССР		
1815326		№153	18	26	1979	СССР		
1815327		№153	18	27	1979	СССР		
1815328		№153	18	28	09.04.79	СССР	10	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 10
1815329		№153	18	29	1979	СССР		
1815330		№153	18	30	16.05.79	СССР	27	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, 322-й АРЗ
1815331		№153	18	31	18.05.79	СССР	40	4215 БРС
1815332		№153	18	32	1979	СССР		7-й БАП, 149-й ГвБАП бн 48, Казахстан
1815333		№153	18	33	18.05.79	СССР	43	4215 БРС
1815334		№153	18	34	1979	СССР		
1815335		№153	18	35	14.06.79	СССР	46	4215 БРС
1815336		№153	18	36	1979	СССР	70	29-й УБАП, Украина, Кульбакино
1815337		№153	18	37	1979	СССР		
1815338		№153	18	38	1979	СССР		
1815339		№153	18	39	1979	СССР		
1815340		№153	18	40	1979	СССР		
1915301		№153	19	01	1979	СССР	58	7-й БАП,149-й ГвБАП бн 11, Казахстан
1915302		№153	19	02	30.05.79	СССР	48	4215 БРС
1915303		№153	19	03	25.06.79	СССР		7-й БАП, 735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1915304		№153	19	04	1979	СССР		
1915305		№153	19	05	25.06.79	СССР		7-й БАП, 735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1915306		№153	19	06	08.08.79	СССР	36	4215 БРС
1915307		№153	19	07	08.08.79	СССР	30	4215 БРС
1915308		№153	19	08	19.06.79	СССР	32	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 32
1915309		№153	19	09	08.79	СССР		
1915310		№153	19	10	08.08.79	СССР	90	4215 БРС
1915311		№153	19	11	14.08.79	СССР		7-й БАП, 735-й БАП, Узбекистан
1915312		№153	19	12	08.79	СССР		
1915313		№153	19	13	08.79	СССР	03	277-й БАП, 4215 БРС бн 44
1915314		№153	19	14	08.79	СССР	04	4215 БРС
1915315		№153	19	15	24.08.79	СССР	03	4215 БРС
1915316		№153	19	16	08.79	СССР		
1915317		№153	19	17	24.08.79	СССР	23	4215 БРС
1915318		№153	19	18	1979	СССР		
1915319		№153	19	19	15.08.79	СССР	45	4215 БРС
1915320		№153	19	20	1979	СССР		
1915321		№153	19	21	26.09.79	СССР	37	4215 БРС
1915322		№153	19	22	26.09.79	СССР	24	4215 БРС
1915323		№153	19	23	11.08.79	СССР	09	4215 БРС
1915324		№153	19	24	1979	СССР		
1915325		№153	19	25	1979	СССР		
1915326		№153	19	26	26.09.79	СССР	27	4215 БРС
1915327		№153	19	27	1979	СССР		
1915328		№153	19	28	13.12.79	СССР	93	4215 БРС
1915329		№153	19	29	08.10.79	СССР	16	4215 БРС
1915330		№153	19	30	18.10.79	СССР	08	4215 БРС
1915331		№153	19	31	1979	СССР	28	722-й БАП
1915332		№153	19	32	1979	СССР		
1915333		№153	19	33	08.10.79	СССР	31	4215 БРС
1915334		№153	19	34	1979	СССР		
1915335		№153	19	35	27.10.79	СССР	28	4215 БРС
1915336		№153	19	36	13.12.79	СССР	46	4215 БРС
1915337		№153	19	37	12.79	СССР		
1915338		№153	19	38	12.79	СССР		
1915339		№153	19	39	20.12.79	СССР	15	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, бн 17, Ивановка
1915340		№153	19	40	12.79	СССР		4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП
2015301		№153	20	01	12.79	СССР		
2015302		№153	20	02	12.79	СССР		
2015303		№153	20	03	20.12.79	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
2015304		№153	20	04	08.01.80	СССР	17	4215 БРС
2015305		№153	20	05	08.01.80	СССР	05	4215 БРС
2015306		№153	20	06	1980	СССР	23	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП RF-33768
2015307		№153	20	07	1980	СССР		
2015308		№153	20	08	02.01.80	СССР	16	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 16
2015309		№153	20	09	02.01.80	СССР	55	69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 55
2015310		№153	20	10	1980	СССР		Челябинское ВВАУШ Кабина
2015311		№153	20	11	1980	СССР		
2015312		№153	20	12	1980	СССР		
2015313		№153	20	13	1980	СССР		
2015314		№153	20	14	1980	СССР		
2015315		№153	20	15	1980	СССР		
2015316		№153	20	16	11.01.80	СССР	26	4215 БРС
2015317		№153	20	17	1980	СССР		
2015318		№153	20	18	1980	СССР		
2015319		№153	20	19	1980	СССР		
2015320		№153	20	20	1980	СССР		
2015321		№153	20	21	1980	СССР		
2015322		№153	20	22	1980	СССР	36?	959-й БАП, Ейск
2015323		№153	20	23	1980	СССР	37?	959-й БАП, Ейск
2015324		№153	20	24	25.01.80	СССР	38	21-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2015325		№153	20	25	1980	СССР	39	29-й УБАП Украина, Кульбакино
2015326		№153	20	26	1980	СССР	40	29-й УБАП Украина, Кульбакино
2015327		№153	20	27	21.02.80	СССР	33	29-й УБАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 33
2015328		№153	20	28	1980	СССР		
2015329		№153	20	29	1980	СССР		
2015330		№153	20	30	1980	СССР		
2015331		№153	20	31	1980	СССР		
2015332		№153	20	32	1980	СССР		
2015333		№153	20	33	1980	СССР		
2015334		№153	20	34	1980	СССР		
2015335		№153	20	35	31.03.80	СССР	34	29-й УБАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 34
2015336		№153	20	36	1980	СССР		29-й УБАП, Украина Кульбакино
2015337		№153	20	37	31.03.80	СССР	35	29-й УБАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 35
2015338		№153	20	38	1980	СССР		
2015339		№153	20	39	1980	СССР		
2015340		№153	20	40	1980	СССР		
2115301		№153	21	01	1980	СССР	01	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан изменения ХЧФ СПО-15С
2115302		№153	21	02	1980	СССР	02	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115303		№153	21	03	1980	СССР	03	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115304		№153	21	04	1980	СССР	04	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115305		№153	21	05	1980	СССР	05	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115306		№153	21	06	1980	СССР	06	149-й ГвБАП, 735-й БАП, 959-й БАП бн 03, Ейск
2115307		№153	21	07	1980	СССР	07	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115308		№153	21	08	1980	СССР	08	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115309		№153	21	09	1980	СССР	09	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115310		№153	21	10	1980	СССР	10	149-й ГвБАП потерян 08.08.88
2115311		№153	21	11	1980	СССР	20	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115312		№153	21	12	1980	СССР	21	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115313		№153	21	13	1980	СССР	23	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115314		№153	21	14	1980	СССР	24	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115315		№153	21	15	1980	СССР	25	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115316		№153	21	16	1980	СССР	26	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115317		№153	21	17	1980	СССР	27	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115318		№153	21	18	1980	СССР	28	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115319		№153	21	19	1980	СССР	29	149-й ГвБАП, Казахстан
2115320		№153	21	20	03.07.80	СССР	30	149-й ГвБАП, 4215 БРС бн 10
2115321		№153	21	21	1980	СССР		
2115322		№153	21	22	09.06.80	СССР	02	733-й БАП, 168-й ГвБАП, 496-й ГвБАП, 4215 БРС
2115323		№153	21	23	30.07.80	СССР	43	21-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2115324		№153	21	24	30.07.80	СССР	03	733-й БАП, 168-й ГвБАП, 496-й ГвБАП, 4215 БРС
2115325		№153	21	25	1980	СССР		
2115326		№153	21	26	03.09.80	СССР	41	21-й БАП, 4215 БРС неуправл ВЗ
2115327		№153	21	27	09.07.80	СССР	07	4215 БРС
2115328		№153	21	28	11.07.80	СССР	08	4215 БРС
2115329		№153	21	29	28.08.80	СССР	69	56-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2115330		№153	21	30	15.07.80	СССР	70	56-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2115331		№153	21	31	22.08.80	СССР	71	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП
2115332		№153	21	32	1980	СССР	72?	
2115333		№153	21	33	01.10.80	СССР	73	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, бн 23, 322-й АРЗ
2115334		№153	21	34	01.10.80	СССР	74	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, бн 04, 322-й АРЗ
2115335		№153	21	35	01.10.80	СССР	75	56-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2115336		№153	21	36	01.10.80	СССР	76	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 66, бн 05, 322-й АРЗ
2115337		№153	21	37	1980	СССР	77?	
2115338		№153	21	38	1980	СССР	78?	712-й АРЗ
2115339		№153	21	39	01.01.80	СССР	79	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 59, бн 09
2115340		№153	21	40	01.01.80	СССР	50	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 60, бн 10, 322-й АРЗ
2215301		№153	22	01	23.10.80	СССР	51	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 67, бн 01, Ивановка  Широкий киль 
2215302		№153	22	02	23.10.80	СССР	52	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, бн 02, 322-й АРЗ
2215303		№153	22	03	23.10.80	СССР	53	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, бн 03
2215304		№153	22	04	23.10.80	СССР	54	56-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2215305		№153	22	05	23.10.80	СССР	55	56-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2215306		№153	22	06	23.10.80	СССР	56	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, бн 06 322-й АРЗ
2215307		№153	22	07	23.10.80	СССР	57	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, бн 07 322-й АРЗ
2215308		№153	22	08	23.10.80	СССР	58	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, бн 08 Ивановка
2215309		№153	22	09	24.10.80	СССР	59	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 79, бн 29
2215310		№153	22	10	25.11.80	СССР	60	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 80
2215311		№153	22	11	25.11.80	СССР	61	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 81, бн 11
2215312		№153	22	12	25.11.80	СССР	62	56-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2215313		№153	22	13	25.11.80	СССР	63	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, бн 03, Ивановка
2215314		№153	22	14	1980	СССР	64?	
2215315		№153	22	15	15.11.80	СССР	65	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 85, 4215 БРС
2215316		№153	22	16	15.11.80	СССР	66	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 86, бн 26, 322-й АРЗ
2215317		№153	22	17	25.11.80	СССР	67	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 87, бн 27, Ивановка
2215318		№153	22	18	25.11.80	СССР	68	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 88, бн 18, Ивановка
2215319		№153	22	19	03.12.80	СССР	69	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 89, бн 19, Ивановка
2215320		№153	22	20	1980	СССР	40?	
2215321		№153	22	21	15.12.80	СССР	41?	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 21, Ивановка
2215322		№153	22	22	1980	СССР	42	21-й БАП, Иркутское ВВАИУ (ВИ)
2215323		№153	22	23	1980	СССР	43?	
2215324		№153	22	24	1980	СССР	44?	
2215325		№153	22	25	15.12.80	СССР	45	21-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2215326		№153	22	26	1980	СССР	46?	
2215327		№153	22	27	1980	СССР	47?	
2215328		№153	22	28	25.11.80	СССР	48	21-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2215329		№153	22	29	19.01.81	СССР	49?	21-й БАП, 959-й БАП бн 09, 4215 БРС
2215330		№153	22	30	19.01.81	СССР	50?	21-й БАП, 959-й БАП бн 10, 4215 БРС
2215331		№153	22	31	05.12.80	СССР	28	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП, бн 14, Ивановка
2215332		№153	22	32	19.01.81	СССР	52	21-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2215333		№153	22	33	19.01.81	СССР	53	21-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2215334		№153	22	34	1981	СССР	54?	21-й БАП, 43-й ОМШАЭ бн 26
2215335		№153	22	35	19.01.81	СССР	55	21-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2215336		№153	22	36	15.12.80	СССР	06	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 06, бн 16, 322-й АРЗ
2215337		№153	22	37	1981	СССР	57	21-й БАП, Иркутское ВВАИУ
2215338		№153	22	38	17.02.81	СССР	58	21-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2215339		№153	22	39	1981	СССР	59?	
2215340		№153	22	40	17.02.81	СССР	60?	21-й БАП, бн 05, 4215 БРС
2315301		№153	23	01	20.03.81	СССР	01	42-й ГвБАП, 168-й ГвБАП, 496-й ГвБАП, 4215 БРС АПП-50Р
2315302		№153	23	02	1981	СССР	02	42-й ГвБАП
2315303		№153	23	03	1981	СССР	03	42-й ГвБАП
2315304		№153	23	04	12.02.81	СССР	04	42-й ГвБАП, 168-й ГвБАП, 496-й ГвБАП, 4215 БРС
2315305		№153	23	05	1981	СССР	05	42-й ГвБАП, 21-й БАП потерян 14.03.83
2315306		№153	23	06	20.03.81	СССР	06	42-й ГвБАП, 21-й БАП, 1-й УАПИБ
2315307		№153	23	07	20.03.81	СССР	07	42-й ГвБАП, 735-й БАП, 21-й БАП, 4215 БРС
2315308		№153	23	08	21.02.81	СССР	08	42-й ГвБАП, 189-й БАП потерян 09.06.92
2315309		№153	23	09	1981	СССР	09	42-й ГвБАП
2315310		№153	23	10	1981	СССР	10	42-й ГвБАП
2315311		№153	23	11	1981	СССР		
2315312		№153	23	12	1981	СССР		
2315313		№153	23	13	1981	СССР		
2315314		№153	23	14	1981	СССР		
2315315		№153	23	15	1981	СССР		
2315316		№153	23	16	1981	СССР		959-й БАП, Ейск
2315317		№153	23	17	1981	СССР		959-й БАП, Ейск
2315318		№153	23	18	1981	СССР		727-й ГвБАП, 305-й БАП
2315319		№153	23	19	1981	СССР		
2315320		№153	23	20	1981	СССР		959-й БАП, Ейск
2315321		№153	23	21	1981	СССР		
2315322		№153	23	22	1981	СССР		
2315323		№153	23	23	1981	СССР		
2315324		№153	23	24	1981	СССР		
2315325		№153	23	25	1981	СССР		Ставрополь
2315326		№153	23	26	1981	СССР		
2315327		№153	23	27	1981	СССР		
2315328		№153	23	28	1981	СССР		
2315329		№153	23	29	1981	СССР		959-й БАП, Ейск
2315330		№153	23	30	05.08.81	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
2315331		№153	23	31	1981	СССР		
2315332		№153	23	32	1981	СССР	23	42-й ГвБАП потерян 01.10.83
2315333		№153	23	33	1981	СССР		
2315334		№153	23	34	1981	СССР	28	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП RF-33769
2315335		№153	23	35	1981	СССР	24	42-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП бн 01, 1-й УАПИБ
2315336		№153	23	36	1981	СССР	25	42-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП бн 02, 1-й УАПИБ
2315337		№153	23	37	1981	СССР	27	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП RF-33770
2315338		№153	23	38	08.06.81	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
2315339		№153	23	39	1981	СССР	09	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП RF-33771
2315340		№153	23	40	1981	СССР	08	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП RF-33772
2415301		№153	24	01	1981	СССР	07	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП RF-33773
2415302		№153	24	02	1981	СССР		
2415303		№153	24	03	1981	СССР		
2415304		№153	24	04	1981	СССР	24	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП  бн 05
2415305		№153	24	05	1981	СССР		
2415306		№153	24	06	30.06.81	СССР		735-й БАП, Узбекистан
2415307		№153	24	07	1981	СССР	04	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП RF-33774
2415308		№153	24	08	1981	СССР		
2415309		№153	24	09	1981	СССР	03	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП RF-33775
2415310		№153	24	10	1981	СССР	02	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП RF-33776
2415311		№153	24	11	1981	СССР	01	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ГвОМШАП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ, 43-й ОМШАП
2415312		№153	24	12	01.10.81	СССР	32	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 22, 4215 БРС
2415313		№153	24	13	1981	СССР	33	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 23
2415314		№153	24	14	1981	СССР	34	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 24
2415315		№153	24	15	20.08.81	СССР	35	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 25, 4215 БРС
2415316		№153	24	16	1981	СССР	36	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 26
2415317		№153	24	17	1981	СССР		
2415318		№153	24	18	1981	СССР	38	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП
2415319		№153	24	19	1981	СССР	39	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП
2415320		№153	24	20	26.10.81	СССР	10	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 40, 4215 БРС
2415321		№153	24	21	1981	СССР	01	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 41
2415322		№153	24	22	1981	СССР	02	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 42, 322-й АРЗ бн 22
2415323		№153	24	23	26.10.81	СССР	03	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 43, 4215 БРС
2415324		№153	24	24	1981	СССР	04	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 44
2415325		№153	24	25	26.10.81	СССР	05	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 45, 4215 БРС
2415326		№153	24	26	20.09.81	СССР	06	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 46, 4215 БРС
2415327		№153	24	27	1981	СССР	07	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП
2415328		№153	24	28	1981	СССР	08	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 38
2415329		№153	24	29	03.11.81	СССР	77	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП бн 77, бн 12, 322-й АРЗ
2415330		№153	24	30	1981	СССР		959-й БАП, Ейск
2415331		№153	24	31	20.11.81	СССР		189-й БАП потерян 02.07.91
2415332		№153	24	32	05.01.82	СССР	72	56-й БАП, 523-й БАП
2415333		№153	24	33	20.11.81	СССР	19	4215 БРС
2415334		№153	24	34	1981	СССР		
2415335		№153	24	35	20.11.81	СССР	21	4215 БРС
2415336		№153	24	36	1981	СССР		959-й БАП, Ейск
2415337		№153	24	37	1981	СССР		
2415338		№153	24	38	1981	СССР		
2415339		№153	24	39	1981	СССР	12	959-й БАП, Ейск
2415340		№153	24	40	1981	СССР		
2515301		№153	25	01	1981	СССР		959-й БАП, Ейск
2515302		№153	25	02	1981	СССР		959-й БАП, Ейск
2515303		№153	25	03	1981	СССР		
2515304		№153	25	04	1981	СССР		959-й БАП потерян 23.07.99
2515305		№153	25	05	1981	СССР		
2515306		№153	25	06	10.02.82	СССР	36	42-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП бн 05, 1-й УАПИБ, 4215 БРС
2515307		№153	25	07	10.02.82	СССР	37	42-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП бн 06, 1-й УАПИБ, 4215 БРС
2515308		№153	25	08	1981	СССР	38	42-й ГвБАП, 20 АРЗ
2515309		№153	25	09	1981	СССР	39	42-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП бн 07, 1-й УАПИБ
2515310		№153	25	10	1981	СССР	30	42-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП бн 08, 1-й УАПИБ
2515311		№153	25	11	12.12.81	СССР	10	4215 БРС
2515312		№153	25	12	1982	СССР	58	Украина, Чертков
2515313		№153	25	13	01.03.82	СССР	37	4215 БРС
2515314		№153	25	14	1982	СССР		
2515315		№153	25	15	1982	СССР	31	42-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП бн 09, 1-й УАПИБ
2515316		№153	25	16	1982	СССР	32	42-й ГвБАП, 3-й БАП бн 10, 1-й УАПИБ
2515317		№153	25	17	1982	СССР		
2515318		№153	25	18	1982	СССР	31	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП
2515319		№153	25	19	1982	СССР	29	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП потерян 1993
2515320		№153	25	20	1982	СССР	20	89-й БАП, 189-й Гв АПИБ
2515321		№153	25	21	1982	СССР	21	89-й БАП, 189-й Гв АПИБ
2515322		№153	25	22	17.03.82	СССР	22	89-й БАП, 189-й Гв АПИБ бн 58, 4215 БРС
2515323		№153	25	23	16.03.82	СССР	23	89-й БАП, 189-й Гв АПИБ бн 02, 4215 БРС
2515324		№153	25	24	1982	СССР	24	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП
2515325		№153	25	25	1982	СССР	25	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП
2515326		№153	25	26	12.05.82	СССР	02	4215 БРС
2515327		№153	25	27	12.05.82	СССР	03	4215 БРС
2515328		№153	25	28	13.05.82	СССР	04	4215 БРС
2515329		№153	25	29	1982	СССР	05	
2515330		№153	25	30	12.05.82	СССР	28	бн 06, 4215 БРС
2515331		№153	25	31	1982	СССР		
2515332		№153	25	32	14.05.82	СССР	07	4215 БРС
2515333		№153	25	33	13.05.82	СССР	48	4215 БРС
2515334		№153	25	34	12.05.82	СССР	09	АРЗ, 4215 БРС
2515335		№153	25	35	17.04.82	СССР	49	4215 БРС
2515336		№153	25	36	13.05.82	СССР	08	4215 БРС
2515337		№153	25	37	14.04.82	СССР		7-й БАП, 735-й БАП, Узбекистан
2515338		№153	25	38	14.04.82	СССР		7-й БАП, 735-й БАП, Узбекистан
2515339		№153	25	39	1982	СССР		
2515340		№153	25	40	1982	СССР		
2615301		№153	26	01	1982	СССР	26	722-й БАП
2615302		№153	26	02	1982	СССР		
2615303		№153	26	03	1982	СССР		
2615304		№153	26	04	1982	СССР		
2615305		№153	26	05	1982	СССР		1-й УАПИБ
2615306		№153	26	06	1982	СССР		
2615307		№153	26	07	1982	СССР		
2615308		№153	26	08	19.07.82	СССР	80	4215 БРС
2615309		№153	26	09	1982	СССР		
2615310		№153	26	10	1982	СССР		712 АРЗ
2615311		№153	26	11	19.07.82	СССР	81	4215 БРС
2615312		№153	26	12	1982	СССР		712 АРЗ
2615313		№153	26	13	14.07.82	СССР		7-й БАП, 735-й БАП, Узбекистан
2615314		№153	26	14	1982	СССР		
2615315		№153	26	15	1982	СССР		
2615316		№153	26	16	1982	СССР		1-й УАПИБ
2615317		№153	26	17	1982	СССР		
2615318		№153	26	18	1982	СССР		
2615319		№153	26	19	1982	СССР		
2615320		№153	26	20	1982	СССР		1-й УАПИБ
2615321		№153	26	21	1982	СССР		
2615322		№153	26	22	29.08.82	СССР	84	4215 БРС
2615323		№153	26	23	1982	СССР		
2615324		№153	26	24	1982	СССР		
2615325		№153	26	25	1982	СССР		
2615326		№153	26	26	1982	СССР	26	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП
2615327		№153	26	27	1982	СССР	27	89-й БАП, 189-й Гв АПИБ
2615328		№153	26	28	1982	СССР	09	722-й БАП
2615329		№153	26	29	1982	СССР		
2615330		№153	26	30	1982	СССР	28	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП
2615331		№153	26	31	1982	СССР		
2615332		№153	26	32	1982	СССР		
2615333		№153	26	33	1982	СССР		
2615334		№153	26	34	1982	СССР	73	Музей Задорожного
2615335		№153	26	35	1982	СССР		
2615336		№153	26	36	1982	СССР		1-й УАПИБ
2615337		№153	26	37	1982	СССР		
2615338		№153	26	38	1982	СССР		
2615339		№153	26	39	1982	СССР		
2615340		№153	26	40	1982	СССР		
2715301		№153	27	01	01.02.83	СССР		1-й УАПИБ
2715302		№153	27	02	1983	СССР		
2715303		№153	27	03	1983	СССР		
2715304		№153	27	04	1983	СССР		
2715305		№153	27	05	1983	СССР		
2715306		№153	27	06	1983	СССР		
2715307		№153	27	07	1983	СССР		
2715308		№153	27	08	1983	СССР		
2715309		№153	27	09	12.82	СССР	09	Испытания Су-34, НАПО
2715310		№153	27	10	1983	СССР	10	ЛИИ, 1-й УАПИБ, 54
2715311		№153	27	11	01.04.83	СССР	21	727-й ГвБАП, 305-й БАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 21
2715312		№153	27	12	1983	СССР		
2715313		№153	27	13	1983	СССР		
2715314		№153	27	14	01.04.83	СССР	22	727-й ГвБАП, 305-й БАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 22
2715315		№153	27	15	1983	СССР	23?	
2715316		№153	27	16	1983	СССР	46	89-й БАП, 189-й Гв АПИБ бн 18
2715317		№153	27	17	01.04.83	СССР	24	727-й ГвБАП, 305-й БАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 24
2715318		№153	27	18	01.04.83	СССР	25	727-й ГвБАП, 305-й БАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 25
2715319		№153	27	19	1983	СССР	49	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 19
2715320		№153	27	20	27.04.83	СССР	26	727-й ГвБАП, 305-й БАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 26
2715321		№153	27	21	27.04.83	СССР	27	727-й ГвБАП, 305-й БАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 27
2715322		№153	27	22	27.04.83	СССР	28	727-й ГвБАП, 305-й БАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 28
2715323		№153	27	23	01.06.83	СССР	29	727-й ГвБАП, 305-й БАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 29
2715324		№153	27	24	01.06.83	СССР	69	89-й БАП, 722-й БАП бн 27
2715325		№153	27	25	01.06.83	СССР	30	727-й ГвБАП, 305-й БАП, 69-й БАП, Украина 69.БАП 30
2715326		№153	27	26	1983	СССР	26	посл. серийн Су-24

0115301	М	№153	01	01		СССР	29	Т6М-29 потерян 10.12.86
0115302	М	№153	01	02		СССР	30	Т6М-30 ОКБ Сухого
0115303	М	№153	01	03		СССР		
0115304	М	№153	01	04	14.03.80	СССР	25	прототип Т6МП-25 потерян 30.05.90
0115305	М	№153	01	05		СССР	26	прототип МР
0215301	М	№153	02	01	1981	СССР		
0215302	М	№153	02	02	1981	СССР		
0215303	М	№153	02	03	1981	СССР		
0215304	М	№153	02	04	1981	СССР		
0215305	М	№153	02	05	1981	СССР		опытный Су-24МП
0315301	М	№153	03	01	16.06.81	СССР	20	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП
0315302	М	№153	03	02	16.06.81	СССР	25	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП
0315303	М	№153	03	03	16.06.81	СССР	21	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП
0315304	М	№153	03	04	06.81	СССР	22?	
0315305	М	№153	03	05	17.06.81	СССР	23	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП
0415301	М	№153	04	01		СССР	44	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0415302	М	№153	04	02		СССР	52	89-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП потерян 30.07.06
0415303	М	№153	04	03		СССР	42	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0415304	М	№153	04	04		СССР	58	89-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 146-я ОРАЭ, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ, 43-й ОМШАП
0415305	М	№153	04	05		СССР	55	89-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ
0415306	М	№153	04	06		СССР		89-й БАП 
0415307	М	№153	04	07		СССР		89-й БАП 
0415308	М	№153	04	08		СССР		89-й БАП 
0415309	М	№153	04	09		СССР	49	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП бн 48
0415310	М	№153	04	10		СССР	40	89-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП потерян 1991
0415311	М	№153	04	11		СССР		
0415312	М	№153	04	12		СССР		
0415313	М	№153	04	13		СССР	43	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0415314	М	№153	04	14		СССР		
0415315	М	№153	04	15		СССР	45	89-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ
0415316	М	№153	04	16		СССР	46	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0415317	М	№153	04	17		СССР	47	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0415318	М	№153	04	18		СССР	48?	
0415319	М	№153	04	19		СССР	50	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0415320	М	№153	04	20		СССР		89-й БАП, 67-й БАП бн 45
0515301	М	№153	05	01	1983	СССР	51	89-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 146-я ОРАЭ, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ
0515302	М	№153	05	02	16.06.83	СССР	32	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 32, 06
0515303	М	№153	05	03	1983	СССР		
0515304	М	№153	05	04	1983	СССР	09	?
0515305	М	№153	05	05	1983	СССР	25	455-й БАП ??
0515306	М	№153	05	06	1983	СССР		
0515307	М	№153	05	07	1983	СССР	57	89-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 146-я ОРАЭ, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ
0515308	М	№153	05	08	1983	СССР	56	89-й БАП, 929-й ГЛИЦ
0515309	М	№153	05	09	16.06.83	СССР	39	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 39
0515310	М	№153	05	10	16.06.83	СССР	37	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 37
0515311	М	№153	05	11	1983	СССР		
0515312	М	№153	05	12	16.06.83	СССР	34	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 34
0515313	М	№153	05	13	1983	СССР	48	89-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП
0515314	М	№153	05	14	1983	СССР		
0515315	М	№153	05	15	1983	СССР	41	89-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 43-й ОМШАП бн 44 RF-33836
0515316	М	№153	05	16	1983	СССР	46	89-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 43-й ОМШАП
0515317	М	№153	05	17	1983	СССР	47	89-й БАП, 4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП
0515318	М	№153	05	18	1983	СССР		РВВАИУ
0515319	М	№153	05	19	1983	СССР		
0515320	М	№153	05	20	1983	СССР		
0615301	М	№153	06	01	27.09.83	СССР	81	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Луцк 37
0615302	М	№153	06	02	27.09.83	СССР	82	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615303	М	№153	06	03	1983	СССР	83	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Украина 7.БРТА
0615304	М	№153	06	04	01.11.83	СССР	84?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615305	М	№153	06	05	31.10.83	СССР	85?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615306	М	№153	06	06	1983	СССР		
0615307	М	№153	06	07	02.11.83	СССР	86?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615308	М	№153	06	08	1983	СССР		
0615309	М	№153	06	09	01.11.83	СССР	87?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615310	М	№153	06	10	01.11.83	СССР	88?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615311	М	№153	06	11	1983	СССР	01	
0615312	М	№153	06	12	08.12.83	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615313	М	№153	06	13	08.12.83	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615314	М	№153	06	14	08.12.83	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615315	М	№153	06	15	08.12.83	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615316	М	№153	06	16	1983	СССР	26	Воронеж
0615317	М	№153	06	17	1983	СССР	17	7000 АБ или МР
0615318	М	№153	06	18	08.12.83	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615319	М	№153	06	19	1983	СССР	12	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ RF-90930
0615320	М	№153	06	20	1983	СССР	20	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ
0615321	М	№153	06	21	1984	СССР		
0615322	М	№153	06	22	1984	СССР		
0615323	М	№153	06	23	1984	СССР		
0615324	М	№153	06	24	1984	СССР		
0615325	М	№153	06	25	1984	СССР	25	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ RF-90933
0615326	М	№153	06	26	1984	СССР	26	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ RF-90932 бн 83 сбит 24.11.15
0615327	М	№153	06	27	1984	СССР		
0615328	М	№153	06	28	1984	СССР		
0615329	М	№153	06	29	03.04.84	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615330	М	№153	06	30	03.04.84	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0615331	М	№153	06	31	1984	СССР	01	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ
0615332	М	№153	06	32	1984	СССР	02	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ RF-90943
0615333	М	№153	06	33	1984	СССР	03	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ, 7000 АБ, 98-й ОСАП
0615334	М	№153	06	34	1984	СССР	04	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ RF-90942
0615335	М	№153	06	35	1984	СССР	05	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ
0615336	М	№153	06	36	1984	СССР	16	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ
0615337	М	№153	06	37	1984	СССР		
0615338	М	№153	06	38	1984	СССР	08	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ RF-90940
0615339	М	№153	06	39	1984	СССР	09	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ, 98-й ОСАП RF-90939
0615340?	М	№153	06	40	1984	СССР		2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ RF-90938
0715301	M	№153	07	01	1984	СССР	17	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ RF-90937
0715302	М	№153	07	02	1984	СССР		
0715303	М	№153	07	03	1984	СССР	08	RF-33841
0715304	М	№153	07	04	1984	СССР		
0715305	М	№153	07	05	1984	СССР		
0715306	М	№153	07	06	1984	СССР	22	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0715307	М	№153	07	07	11.05.84	СССР	23	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП, 7000 АБ, 98-й ОСАП
0715308	М	№153	07	08	1984	СССР		
0715309	М	№153	07	09	1984	СССР	24	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0715310	М	№153	07	10	1984	СССР	20	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП бн 24
0715311	М	№153	07	11	1984	СССР	71	42-й ГвБАП
0715312	М	№153	07	12	1984	СССР	21	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0715313	М	№153	07	13	1984	СССР		
0715314	М	№153	07	14	1984	СССР		
0715315	М	№153	07	15	1984	СССР	63	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ бн 19 RF-90928
0715316	М	№153	07	16	1984	СССР		
0715317	М	№153	07	17	1984	СССР		
0715318	М	№153	07	18	1984	СССР		
0715319	М	№153	07	19	1984	СССР		
0715320	М	№153	07	20	1984	СССР	67	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ потерян 13.10.12
0715321	М	№153	07	21	1984	СССР	04	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП бн 61
0715322	М	№153	07	22	1984	СССР		
0715323	М	№153	07	23	1984	СССР	06	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ
0715324	М	№153	07	24	1984	СССР	37	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ RF-90981
0715325	М	№153	07	25	1984	СССР	05	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП бн 65
0715326	М	№153	07	26	1984	СССР	06	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0715327	М	№153	07	27	1984	СССР	07	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП бн 64
0715328	М	№153	07	28	1984	СССР	08	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0715329	М	№153	07	29	1984	СССР	09	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0715330	М	№153	07	30	1984	СССР	10	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0715331	М	№153	07	31	1984	СССР	01	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП, 39 RF-90777
0715332	М	№153	07	32	1984	СССР		
0715333	М	№153	07	33	1984	СССР	03	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП, 929-й ГЛИЦ RF-95926
0715334	М	№153	07	34	1984	СССР	02	89-й БАП, 67-й БАП
0715335	М	№153	07	35	04.12.84	СССР	02	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 02
0715336	М	№153	07	36	1984	СССР		
0715337	М	№153	07	37	04.12.84	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0715338	М	№153	07	38	1984	СССР		
0715339	М	№153	07	39	26.12.84	СССР	30	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 30
0715340	М	№153	07	40	26.12.84	СССР	31	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 31
0715341	М	№153	07	41	1984	СССР	32	455-й ИИСАП
0715342	М	№153	07	42	26.12.84	СССР	33	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 33, 7.БРТА
0715343	М	№153	07	43	1985	СССР	58	277-й БАП, 6983 АБ
0715344	М	№153	07	44	1985	СССР	59	277-й БАП, 7000 АБ
0715345	М	№153	07	45	1985	СССР		
0715346	М	№153	07	46	1985	СССР		514-й АРЗ
0715347	М	№153	07	47	1985	СССР		7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП, 7.БРТА 22
0715348	М	№153	07	48	1985	СССР	60	277-й БАП, 6983 АБ
0715349	М	№153	07	49	23.01.85	СССР	35	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 35
0715350	М	№153	07	50	18.03.85	СССР	36	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 36
0715351	М	№153	07	51	1985	СССР		
0715352	М	№153	07	52	1985	СССР		514-й АРЗ
0715353	М	№153	07	53	18.03.85	СССР	09	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 09
0715354	М	№153	07	54	1985	СССР		
0715355	М	№153	07	55	1985	СССР		
0715356	М	№153	07	56	1985	СССР		
0715357	М	№153	07	57	1985	СССР	91	116-й БАП Белоруссия 116.БРАБ
0715358	М	№153	07	58	1985	СССР	24	116-й БАП Белоруссия 116.БРАБ, Судан
0715359	М	№153	07	59	1985	СССР	25	116-й БАП Белоруссия 116.БРАБ, Боровая
0715360	М	№153	07	60	1985	СССР		
0815301	М	№153	08	01	1985	СССР		
0815302	М	№153	08	02	1985	СССР		277-й БАП, 322-й АРЗ
0815303	М	№153	08	03	1985	СССР		
0815304	М	№153	08	04	1985	СССР		
0815305	М	№153	08	05	1985	СССР	75	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 302-й БАП
0815306	М	№153	08	06	1985	СССР	74	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 302-й БАП бн 20, 6983 АБ RF-95090, 277-й БАП
0815307	М	№153	08	07	1985	СССР	31	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП
0815308	М	№153	08	08	1985	СССР		
0815309	М	№153	08	09	1985	СССР	39	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП
0815310	М	№153	08	10	1985	СССР	30	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП
0815311	М	№153	08	11	1985	СССР		потерян при облете 16.07.85
0815312	М	№153	08	12	1985	СССР	32	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП
0815313	М	№153	08	13	1985	СССР	33	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 6980 АБ
0815314	М	№153	08	14	1985	СССР	34	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП
0815315	М	№153	08	15	1985	СССР	35?	
0815316	М	№153	08	16	1985	СССР	36?	
0815317	М	№153	08	17	1985	СССР	37	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП бн 25
0815318	М	№153	08	18	1985	СССР	29	7-й БАП, Украина, перелет в РФ
0815319	М	№153	08	19	10.11.85	СССР	26	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 26, 1333 БРС бн 26
0815320	М	№153	08	20	10.11.85	СССР	03	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 03
0815321	М	№153	08	21	16.01.86	СССР	72	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Луцк двиг №540891159596 №540892059421
0815322	М	№153	08	22	1985	СССР	22	7-й БАП, авария 1990 Пермское ВАТУ
0815323	М	№153	08	23	10.11.85	СССР	04	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 04
0815324	М	№153	08	24	10.11.85	СССР	24	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 24, 1333 БРС
0815325	М	№153	08	25	24.10.85	СССР	05	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 05
0815326	М	№153	08	26	24.10.85	СССР	06	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 06
0815327	М	№153	08	27	24.10.85	СССР	27	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 27, 7.БРТА
0815328	М	№153	08	28	24.10.85	СССР	28	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 28, 7.БРТА
0815329	М	№153	08	29	1985	СССР	43	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП
0815330	М	№153	08	30	12.12.85	СССР	01	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 01
0815331	М	№153	08	31	25.12.85	СССР	11	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 11
0815332	М	№153	08	32	25.10.85	СССР	10	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 10
0815333	М	№153	08	33	12.12.85	СССР	19	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 19, 1333 БРС
0815334	М	№153	08	34	12.12.85	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0815335	М	№153	08	35	12.12.85	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0815336	М	№153	08	36	25.12.85	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0815337	М	№153	08	37	12.12.85	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0815338	М	№153	08	38	1986	СССР		
0815339	М	№153	08	39	25.12.85	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0815340	М	№153	08	40	1986	СССР	40	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП
0815341	М	№153	08	41	1986	СССР	78	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП бн 29, 6983 АБ
0815342	М	№153	08	42	1986	СССР	42	116-й БАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ, Судан 101
0815343	М	№153	08	43	1986	СССР		
0815344	М	№153	08	44	1986	СССР		
0815345	М	№153	08	45	1986	СССР		116-й БАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ, Судан
0815346	М	№153	08	46	1986	СССР		
0815347	М	№153	08	47	1986	СССР	73	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП
0815348	М	№153	08	48	1986	СССР	38	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ, 2-й ГвБАП бн 14
0815349	М	№153	08	49	1986	СССР		
0815350	М	№153	08	50	1986	СССР		
0815351	М	№153	08	51	1986	СССР		
0815352	М	№153	08	52	1986	СССР		116-й БАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ, Судан 107
0815353	М	№153	08	53	1986	СССР		
0815354	М	№153	08	54	1986	СССР	04	116-й БАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ
0815355	М	№153	08	55	1986	СССР		
0815356	М	№153	08	56	1986	СССР		
0815357	М	№153	08	57	1986	СССР		
0815358	М	№153	08	58	1986	СССР	07	116-й БАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ
0815359	М	№153	08	59	1986	СССР		
0815360	М	№153	08	60	1986	СССР		
0915301	М	№153	09	01	1986	СССР	09	559-й БАП
0915302	М	№153	09	02	1986	СССР		
0915303	М	№153	09	03	1986	СССР		
0915304	М	№153	09	04	14.05.86	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0915305	М	№153	09	05	14.05.86	СССР	27	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП
0915306	М	№153	09	06	14.05.86	СССР	06	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП, Луцк двиг №540894356757 №540892657952
0915307	М	№153	09	07	14.05.86	СССР	07	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП, Белая церковь
0915308	М	№153	09	08	14.05.86	СССР	12	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 12
0915309	М	№153	09	09	24.07.86	СССР	32	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 32, Луцк двиг №410891003896 №540893059498
0915310	М	№153	09	10	1986	СССР		
0915311	М	№153	09	11	18.06.86	СССР	40	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 40
0915312	М	№153	09	12	18.06.86	СССР	02	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 02
0915313	М	№153	09	13	18.06.86	СССР	31	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 31
0915314	М	№153	09	14	18.06.86	СССР	09	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 09, Луцк 59
0915315	М	№153	09	15	24.07.86	СССР	25	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 25
0915316	М	№153	09	16	24.07.86	СССР	26	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 26
0915317	М	№153	09	17	1986	СССР	10	7000 АБ, RF-92024, 43-й ОМШАП
0915318	М	№153	09	18	1986	СССР	55	RF-95928
0915319	М	№153	09	19	1986	СССР		
0915320	М	№153	09	20	25.07.86	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0915321	М	№153	09	21	25.07.86	СССР	70	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Луцк двиг №410893803541 №540892457063
0915322	М	№153	09	22	21.08.86	СССР	22	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 22
0915323	М	№153	09	23	21.08.86	СССР	23	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 23
0915324	М	№153	09	24	21.08.86	СССР	51	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 51
0915325	М	№153	09	25	29.09.86	СССР	93	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Луцк двиг №410892903699 №540893356663
0915326	М	№153	09	26	19.09.86	СССР	28	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 28, Луцк двиг №540892657907 №540891657810
0915327	М	№153	09	27	24.09.86	СССР		559-й БАП
0915328	М	№153	09	28	09.86	СССР		559-й БАП
0915329	М	№153	09	29	1986	СССР		559-й БАП
0915330	М	№153	09	30	1986	СССР		559-й БАП
0915331	М	№153	09	31	1986	СССР	05	559-й БАП, Чечня
0915332	М	№153	09	32	1986	СССР		
0915333	М	№153	09	33	1986	СССР		
0915334	М	№153	09	34	1986	СССР		
0915335	М	№153	09	35	1986	СССР		559-й БАП
0915336	М	№153	09	36	1986	СССР		Мирная миссия-2010
0915337	М	№153	09	37	24.11.86	СССР	29	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 29
0915338	М	№153	09	38	24.11.86	СССР	30	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 30
0915339	М	№153	09	39	25.11.86	СССР	28	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
0915340	М	№153	09	40	1986	СССР	33	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 33
0915341	М	№153	09	41	18.12.86	СССР	29	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 29
0915342	М	№153	09	42	18.12.86	СССР	32	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 32
0915343	М	№153	09	43	18.12.86	СССР	50	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 50
0915344	М	№153	09	44	18.12.86	СССР	11	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 11
0915345	М	№153	09	45	18.12.86	СССР	12	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 12
0915346	М	№153	09	46	18.12.86	СССР	14	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 14
0915347	М	№153	09	47	19.12.86	СССР	15	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 15
0915348	М	№153	09	48		СССР		
0915349	М	№153	09	49	1987	СССР		
0915350	М	№153	09	50	1987	СССР	20	фото
0915351	М	№153	09	51	1987	СССР		514-й АРЗ
0915352	М	№153	09	52	1987	СССР		
0915353	М	№153	09	53	1987	СССР		Мирная миссия-2010
0915354	М	№153	09	54	1987	СССР		514-й АРЗ
0915355	М	№153	09	55	1987	СССР		
0915356	М	№153	09	56	1987	СССР	06	455-й ИБАП бн 08, бн 56 RF-92012
0915357	МК	№153	09	57	10.06.87	СССР	99	прототип МК см. 4160452709?57 802-й УАП бн 19
0915358	М	№153	09	58	1987	СССР		
0915359	М	№153	09	59	1987	СССР	30	455-й ИБАП 
0915360	М	№153	09	60	1987	СССР	31	455-й ИБАП
1015301	М	№153	10	01	1987	СССР	09	455-й ИБАП 
1015302	М	№153	10	02	1987	СССР		
1015303	М	№153	10	03	1987	СССР		пилон
10???04	М	№153	10	04	1987	СССР		
10???05	М	№153	10	05	1987	СССР		
10???06	М	№153	10	06	1987	СССР		
10???07	М	№153	10	07	1987	СССР		
10???08	М	№153	10	08	1987	СССР		
1041609	М	№153	10	09	1987	СССР	31	ВВА им.Ю.А. Гагарина, Монино бн 09
1041610	М	№153	10	10	1987	СССР	62	929-й ГЛИЦ
1041611	М	№153	10	11	05.06.87	СССР	08	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 08
1041612	М	№153	10	12	04.06.87	СССР	07	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 07
1041613	М	№153	10	13	04.06.87	СССР	38	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 38
1041614	М	№153	10	14	1987	СССР	25	
1041615	М	№153	10	15	1987	СССР		
1041616	М	№153	10	16	1987	СССР	66	4-й ОГвМШАП, 146-я ОРАЭ, 444-й ЦБП
1041617	М	№153	10	17	1987	СССР	67	4-й ОГвМШАП, 146-я ОРАЭ, 444-й ЦБП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ
1041618	М	№153	10	18	1987	СССР	68	4-й ОГвМШАП, 146-я ОРАЭ, 444-й ЦБП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ
1041619	М	№153	10	19	1987	СССР		
1041620	М	№153	10	20	1987	СССР		
1041621	М	№153	10	21	1987	СССР	61	4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ RF-33843
1041622	М	№153	10	22	1987	СССР		
1041623	М	№153	10	23	1987	СССР	91?	237-й ЦПАТ
1041624	М	№153	10	24	1987	СССР	64	4-й ОГвМШАП, 146-я ОРАЭ, 444-й ЦБП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ
1041625	М	№153	10	25	1987	СССР	11	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП
1041626	М	№153	10	26	1987	СССР	12	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП бн 03, 6983 АБ
1041627	М	№153	10	27	1987	СССР	14	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП бн 04, 277-й БАП, 2-й ГвБАП бн 10, 6980 АБ, 2-й ГвБАП
1041628	М	№153	10	28	1987	СССР	42	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП бн 05, 6983 АБ
1041629	М	№153	10	29	1987	СССР	41	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП бн 06, 2-й ГвБАП
1041630	М	№153	10	30	24.10.87	СССР	40	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 40
1041631	М	№153	10	31	1987	СССР	81	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП бн 07
1041632	М	№153	10	32	1987	СССР	82	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП бн 08, 2-й ГвБАП
1041633	М	№153	10	33	1987	СССР	83	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП бн 18, 277-й БАП бн 09, 2-й ГвБАП
1041634	М	№153	10	34	1987	СССР	84	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, 277-й БАП, 2-й ГвБАП
1041635	М	№153	10	35	1987	СССР	15	42-й ГвБАП, 455-й ИИСАП, М2 277-й БАП бн 11 RF-95088
1041636	М	№153	10	36	24.10.87	СССР	41	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 41, 7.БРТА
1041637	М	№153	10	37	24.10.87	СССР	42	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 42
1041638	М	№153	10	38	24.10.87	СССР	43	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 43
1041639	М	№153	10	39	26.10.87	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041640	М	№153	10	40	09.12.87	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041641	М	№153	10	41	09.12.87	СССР		947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041642	М	№153	10	42	1987	СССР		
1041643	М	№153	10	43	1987	СССР	38	М2 МАКС-2005
1041644	М	№153	10	44	09.12.87	СССР	74	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, Луцк двиг №540894557643 №410891304477
1041645	М	№153	10	45	08.12.87	СССР	75?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041646	М	№153	10	46	09.12.87	СССР	76?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041647	М	№153	10	47	09.12.87	СССР	77?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041648	М	№153	10	48	09.12.87	СССР	78?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041649	М	№153	10	49	09.12.87	СССР	79?	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП
1041650	М	№153	10	50	24.10.87	СССР	44	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 44
1041651	М	№153	10	51	22.01.88	СССР	45	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 45
1041652	М	№153	10	52	22.01.88	СССР	46	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 46
1041653	М	№153	10	53	22.01.88	СССР	47	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 47
1041654	М	№153	10	54	22.01.88	СССР	48	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 48
1041655	МК	№153	10	55	03.02.88	СССР	01	см. 4160451810655 802-й УАП, 929-й ГЛИЦ, Алжир KX-12 4.EAP МК2
1041656	МК	№153	10	56	03.02.88	СССР	03	см. 4160451810656 802-й УАП, 302-й БАП, Алжир KX-25 4.EAP МК2
1041657	МК	№153	10	57	02.88	СССР	05	см. 4160451810657 802-й УАП, Краснодарское ВВАУЛ
1041658	МК	№153	10	58	04.02.88	СССР	07	см. 4160451810657 802-й УАП, 1080 УАЦ, Алжир KX-29 4.EAP
1041659	М	№153	10	59	28.05.88	СССР		2-й ГвБАП, 302-й БАП
1041660	М	№153	10	60	1988	СССР	16	фото
1141601	М	№153	11	01	04.04.88	СССР	49	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 49, 7.БРТА
1141602	М	№153	11	02	1988	СССР		
1141603	М	№153	11	03	1988	СССР		559-й БАП
1141604	М	№153	11	04	1988	СССР		2-й ГвБАП, 302-й БАП
1141605	М	№153	11	05	24.05.88	СССР		2-й ГвБАП потерян 26.07.90
1141606	М	№153	11	06	1988	СССР		
1141607	М	№153	11	07	1988	СССР	37	4-ЦБП, 968-й ИИСАП бн 45 RF-93809
1141608	М	№153	11	08	1988	СССР		
1141609	М	№153	11	09	1988	СССР		
1141610	М	№153	11	10	09.88	СССР		потерян при облете 28.09.88
1141611	М	№153	11	11	1988	СССР	11	968-й БАП
1141612	М	№153	11	12	1988	СССР	49	М2 277-й БАП
1141613	М	№153	11	13	1988	СССР	11	95г 
1141614	М	№153	11	14	1988	СССР		документ
1141615	М	№153	11	15	1988	СССР		
1141616	М	№153	11	16	1988	СССР	41	230-й БАП, 89-й БАП, 67-й БАП, 968-й БАП М2 бн 54, 277-й БАП
1141617	М	№153	11	17	1988	СССР		изм в кабине
1241601	М	№153	12	01	1989	СССР		изм в кабине
1241602	М	№153	12	02	1989	СССР	27	455-й БАП, бн 47, бн 23 RF-93525
1241603	М	№153	12	03	1989	СССР	01	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ RF-33844
1241604	М	№153	12	04	1989	СССР	02	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ RF-33845 авария 2013 списан
1241605	М	№153	12	05	1989	СССР	03	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ RF-33846
1241606	М	№153	12	06	22.12.89	СССР	04	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, конв. в МК Алжир KX-62 4.EAP
1241607	М	№153	12	07	1989	СССР	05	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ RF-33833
1241608	М	№153	12	08	1989	СССР	06	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ RF-33848 
1241609	М	№153	12	09	28.12.89	СССР	07	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ЦБП, конв. в МК Алжир KX-65 4.EAP МК2 двиг №540893557617 №540892758376
1241610	М	№153	12	10	1990	СССР	08	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП бн 04, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ, 72 ГвАБ RF-34003
1241611	М	№153	12	11	1990	СССР	09	4-й ГвБАП, 4-й ОГвМШАП, 7052 АБ, 7000 АБ RF-12033
1241612	М	№153	12	12	22.02.90	СССР	10?	конв. в МК Алжир KX-68 4.EAP
1241613	М	№153	12	13	27.02.90	СССР	11?	конв. в МК Алжир KX-71 4.EAP
1241614	М	№153	12	14	1990	СССР	12?	изм Пульта управления
1241615	М	№153	12	15	02.07.90	СССР		конв. в МК Алжир KX-85 4.EAP
1241616	М	№153	12	16	02.07.90	СССР		конв. в МК
1241617	М	№153	12	17	1990	СССР		
1241618	М	№153	12	18	1990	СССР		
1241619	М	№153	12	19	1990	СССР		302-й БАП, конв. в МК Алжир KX-73 4.EAP МК2
1241620	М	№153	12	20	02.07.90	СССР		302-й БАП конв. в МК
1241621	М	№153	12	21	1990	СССР		302-й БАП, конв. в МК Алжир 4.EAP потерян 01.02.06
1241622	М	№153	12	22	02.07.90	СССР		302-й БАП, 523-й БАП конв. в МК Алжир KX-83 4.EAP МК2 двиг №540894858881 №540891959036
1241623	М	№153	12	23	1990	СССР	99	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ, М2, 6983 АБ RF-95098, 277-й БАП
1241624	М	№153	12	24	1990	СССР		302-й БАП, конв. в МК Алжир KX-99 4.EAP
1241625	М	№153	12	25	22.08.90	СССР		302-й БАП, 523-й БАП конв. в МК Алжир KX-93 4.EAP МК2
1241626	М	№153	12	26	1990	СССР		
1241627	М	№153	12	27	1990	СССР		
1241628	М	№153	12	28	1990	СССР		
1241629	М	№153	12	29	1990	СССР		Мирная миссия-2010
1241630	М	№153	12	30	1990	СССР		
1241631	М	№153	12	31	1990	СССР		
1241632	М	№153	12	32	1990	СССР	15	RF-93810
1241633	М	№153	12	33	1990	СССР		
1241634	М	№153	12	34	1990	СССР	49	М2 4-й ЦБП RF-92243
1241635	М	№153	12	35	1990	СССР	35	302-й БАП, М2 277-й БАП
1241636	М	№153	12	36	1990	СССР	39	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ М2 6983 АБ RF-95103, 277-й БАП
1241637	М	№153	12	37	1990	СССР		
1241638	М	№153	12	38	24.01.91	СССР		302-й БАП конв. в МК
1241639	М	№153	12	39	1991	СССР	22	455-й БАП М2, 6983 АБ, 277-й БАП бн 39 потерян 06.07.15
1241640	М	№153	12	40	1991	СССР	40	4 ЦБП, 968-й ИИСАП Гефест RF-92248
1241641	М	№153	12	41	1991	СССР	23	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ, М2, 6983 АБ RF-95101, 277-й БАП
1241642	М	№153	12	42	1991	СССР		
1241643	М	№153	12	43	1991	СССР	22	455-й ИИСАП потом бн 33 RF-92017
1241644	М	№153	12	44	1991	СССР	23	455-й ИИСАП
1241645	М	№153	12	45	1991	СССР	55	455-й ИИСАП RF-92019, М2 277-й БАП
1341601	М	№153	13	01	1991	СССР	17	М2 277-й БАП
1341602	М	№153	13	02	1991	СССР	47	4-й ЦБП RF-92249
1341603	М	№153	13	03	1991	СССР		
1341604	М	№153	13	04	1991	СССР	40	4 ЦБП, 968-й ИИСАП RF-92245 Гефест
1341605	М	№153	13	05	01.10.91	СССР	01	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 01, 7.БРТА 20
1341606	М	№153	13	06	01.10.91	СССР	03	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 03, 7.БРТА 26
1341607	М	№153	13	07	1991	СССР		
1341608	М	№153	13	08	01.10.91	СССР	04	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 04, 7.БРТА
1341609	М	№153	13	09	01.10.91	СССР	05	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 05, 7.БРТА
1341610	М	№153	13	10	1991	СССР	11	2-й ГвБАП, 6980 АБ RF-90933 бн 25
1341611	М	№153	13	11	1991	СССР	12	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ М2 6983 АБ бн 72 RF-95103, 277-й БАП
1341612	М	№153	13	12	1991	СССР	23	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ М2 6983 АБ бн 73 RF-95104, 277-й БАП
1341613	М	№153	13	13		СССР	24	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ М2 6983 АБ бн 74 RF-95105, 277-й БАП
1341614	М	№153	13	14		СССР	15	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ М2 6983 АБ бн 75 RF-95106, 277-й БАП
1341615	М	№153	13	15		СССР	16	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ М2 6983 АБ бн 76 RF-95107, 277-й БАП
1341616	М	№153	13	16		СССР	17	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ М2 6983 АБ бн 77 RF-95108, 277-й БАП
1341617	М	№153	13	17		СССР	18	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ М2 6983 АБ бн 78 RF-95109, 277-й БАП
1341618	М	№153	13	18		СССР	21	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ М2 6983 АБ бн 81 RF-95110, 277-й БАП
1341619	М	№153	13	19		СССР	22	302-й БАП, 6988 АБ М2 6983 АБ бн 82 RF-95111, 277-й БАП
1341620	М	№153	13	20		СССР	14	4 ЦБП, 968-й ИИСАП бн 44 Гефест RF-92247
1341621	М	№153	13	21	1992	СССР	15	455-й БАП, 7000 АБ RF-92050, бн 25 RF-92020
1341622	М	№153	13	22	1992	СССР		
1341623	М	№153	13	23	1992	СССР		
1341624	М	№153	13	24	1992	СССР		
1341625	М	№153	13	25	05.10.92	СССР		302-й БАП, 6988 АБ, 6983 АБ
1341626	М	№153	13	26	1992	СССР		закупки
1341627	М	№153	13	27	1992	СССР		
1341628	М	№153	13	28	26.06.93	СССР		последний

0115301	МР	№153	01	01	06.06.83	СССР	26	455-й ИИАП, 47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП бн 15, Украина, 7.БРТА
0115302	МР	№153	01	02	06.06.83	СССР		455-й ИИАП, 47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП, Украина
0115303	МР	№153	01	03	25.06.83	СССР	20	47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП, 523-й БАП бн 22, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0115304	МР	№153	01	04	24.06.83	СССР	21	47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП, Украина
0115305	МР	№153	01	05	24.06.83	СССР	22	47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП, Украина
0215301	МР	№153	02	01	26.09.83	СССР	23	47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП, Украина, Белая Церковь
0215302	МР	№153	02	02	30.09.83	СССР	24	47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП, Украина
0215303	МР	№153	02	03	25.10.83	СССР	25	47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП бн 35, Украина, 7.БРТА
0215304	МР	№153	02	04	26.09.83	СССР	26	47-й ОГвРАП потерян 26.09.88
0215305	МР	№153	02	05	25.10.83	СССР	27	47-й ОГвРАП потерян 20.06.88
0315301	МР	№153	03	01	13.12.83	СССР	28	47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП, Украина
0315302	МР	№153	03	02	08.12.83	СССР	29	47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП бн 17, Украина 7.БРТА
0315303	МР	№153	03	03	13.12.83	СССР	30	47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП, Украина
0315304	МР	№153	03	04	1983	СССР	04	511-й ОРАП, Украина Белая Церковь бн 15
0315305	МР	№153	03	05	08.12.83	СССР	31	47-й ОГвРАП, 511-й ОГвРАП, Украина 93 7.БРТА 
0315306	МР	№153	03	06	1984	СССР	16	511-й ОГвРАП, Украина Кульбакино
0315307	МР	№153	03	07	17.02.84	СССР	24	125-й ОРАП, 313-й ОРАП, 523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0315308	МР	№153	03	08	1984	СССР	08	511-й ОГвРАП, Украина Белая Церковь
0315309	МР	№153	03	09	1984	СССР	20?	125-й ОРАП
0315310	МР	№153	03	10	1984	СССР	21?	125-й ОРАП
0415301	МР	№153	04	01	1984	СССР	22?	125-й ОРАП
0415302	МР	№153	04	02	07.06.84	СССР	23	125-й ОРАП, 313-й ОРАП, 523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0415303	МР	№153	04	03	1984	СССР		125-й ОРАП
0415304	МР	№153	04	04		СССР	11	511-й ОГвРАП?, 48-й ОГвРАП, Украина 7.БРТА
0415305	МР	№153	04	05		СССР	05	511-й ОГвРАП Украина бн 05, Белая церковь
0415306	МР	№153	04	06		СССР	01?	125-й ОРАП
0415307	МР	№153	04	07		СССР	36	511-й ОГвРАП?, Украина 7.БРТА
0415308	МР	№153	04	08		СССР	02?	125-й ОРАП
0415309	МР	№153	04	09		СССР	03?	125-й ОРАП
0415310	МР	№153	04	10		СССР	04?	125-й ОРАП
0415311	МР	№153	04	11		СССР	05?	125-й ОРАП
0415312	МР	№153	04	12		СССР	06?	125-й ОРАП
0415313	МР	№153	04	13		СССР	07?	125-й ОРАП
0415314	МР	№153	04	14		СССР	08?	125-й ОРАП
0415315	МР	№153	04	15		СССР	09?	125-й ОРАП
0415316	МР	№153	04	16		СССР	10	125-й ОРАП, 313-й ОРАП, 20 АРЗ
0415317	МР	№153	04	17		СССР	11	125-й ОРАП
0415318	МР	№153	04	18		СССР	12	125-й ОРАП, 313-й ОРАП
0415319	МР	№153	04	19		СССР	31	125-й ОРАП, 313-й ОРАП фото
0415320	МР	№153	04	20		СССР		
0415321	МР	№153	04	21		СССР		
0415322	МР	№153	04	22		СССР		
0415323	МР	№153	04	23		СССР		
0415324	МР	№153	04	24		СССР	44	125-й ОРАП, Кумертау 
0415325	МР	№153	04	25		СССР		125-й ОРАП
0415326	МР	№153	04	26		СССР		125-й ОРАП
0415327	МР	№153	04	27		СССР		125-й ОРАП
0415328	МР	№153	04	28		СССР		125-й ОРАП
0415329	МР	№153	04	29		СССР		125-й ОРАП
0415330	МР	№153	04	30		СССР		125-й ОРАП, 313-й ОРАП
0515301	МР	№153	05	01	15.08.85	СССР	47	164-й ОГвРАП
0515302	МР	№153	05	02	1985	СССР		
0515303	МР	№153	05	03	20.05.85	СССР	41	164-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОГвРАП 11, 444-й ЦБП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ бн 16 RF-34007
0515304	МР	№153	05	04	20.05.85	СССР	40	164-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОГвРАП 10, 444-й ЦБП, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ бн 15
0515305	МР	№153	05	05	1985	СССР	31	164-й ОГвРАП
0515306	МР	№153	05	06	15.08.85	СССР	44	164-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОГвРАП 14, 444-й ЦБП
0515307	МР	№153	05	07		СССР	40	164-й ОГвРАП
0515308	МР	№153	05	08		СССР	41	164-й ОГвРАП
0515309	МР	№153	05	09		СССР	42	164-й ОГвРАП
0515310	МР	№153	05	10		СССР	43	164-й ОГвРАП
0515311	МР	№153	05	11		СССР	44	164-й ОГвРАП
0515312	МР	№153	05	12		СССР	46	164-й ОГвРАП
0515313	МР	№153	05	13		СССР	45	164-й ОГвРАП
0515314	МР	№153	05	14		СССР	47	164-й ОГвРАП
0515315	МР	№153	05	15		СССР	48	164-й ОГвРАП
0515316	МР	№153	05	16		СССР	49	164-й ОГвРАП
0515317	МР	№153	05	17		СССР	09	11-й ОГвРАП
0515318	МР	№153	05	18		СССР		Рига
0515319	МР	№153	05	19		СССР	51	164-й ОГвРАП
0515320	МР	№153	05	20		СССР	50	164-й ОГвРАП
0515321	МР	№153	05	21		СССР	01	11-й ОГвРАП
0515322	МР	№153	05	22		СССР	02	11-й ОГвРАП
0515323	МР	№153	05	23		СССР	03	11-й ОГвРАП
0515324	МР	№153	05	24		СССР	04	11-й ОГвРАП
0515325	МР	№153	05	25		СССР	05	11-й ОГвРАП, 47-ОГвРАП
0515326	МР	№153	05	26		СССР	06	11-й ОГвРАП
0515327	МР	№153	05	27		СССР	07	11-й ОГвРАП, бн 64 RF-93840
0515328	МР	№153	05	28		СССР	08	164-й ОГвРАП
0515329	МР	№153	05	29		СССР	51	164-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОГвРАП бн 11
0515330	МР	№153	05	30		СССР	50	164-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОГвРАП бн 12
0615301	МР	№153	06	01	18.04.86	СССР	48	164-й ОГвРАП, 444-й ЦБП бн 18
0615302	МР	№153	06	02	18.04.86	СССР	42	164-й ОГвРАП, 444-й ЦБП бн 12
0615303	МР	№153	06	03	1986	СССР	41	164-й ОГвРАП, 444-й ЦБП бн 11
0615304	МР	№153	06	04	1986	СССР	40	164-й ОГвРАП, 444-й ЦБП бн 10
0615305	МР	№153	06	05	1986	СССР	20	11-й ОГвРАП, бн 62 RF-95467
0615306	МР	№153	06	06	1986	СССР	21	11-й ОГвРАП
0615307	МР	№153	06	07	1986	СССР	22	11-й ОГвРАП
0615308	МР	№153	06	08	1986	СССР	23	11-й ОГвРАП
0615309	МР	№153	06	09	1986	СССР	24	11-й ОГвРАП
0615310	МР	№153	06	10	1986	СССР	25	11-й ОГвРАП
0615311	МР	№153	06	11	1986	СССР	51	164-й ОГвРАП, 7000 АБ бн 36 RF-92003, бн 46
0615312	МР	№153	06	12	1986	СССР	26	11-й ОГвРАП
0615313	МР	№153	06	13	1986	СССР	27	11-й ОГвРАП
0615314	МР	№153	06	14	1986	СССР	28	11-й ОГвРАП
0615315	МР	№153	06	15	1986	СССР	29	11-й ОГвРАП
0615316	МР	№153	06	16	1986	СССР	30	11-й ОГвРАП, 7000 АБ бн 26
0615317	МР	№153	06	17	1986	СССР	31	11-й ОГвРАП
0615318	МР	№153	06	18	1986	СССР		
0615319	МР	№153	06	19	1986	СССР		бн 65 RF-95464
0615320	МР	№153	06	20	1986	СССР		
0615321	МР	№153	06	21	15.12.86	СССР	01	47-й ОГвРАП, 125-й ОРАП
0615322	МР	№153	06	22	15.12.86	СССР	02	47-й ОГвРАП, 886-й ОРАП
0615323	МР	№153	06	23	15.12.86	СССР	03	47-й ОГвРАП
0615324	МР	№153	06	24	15.12.86	СССР	04	47-й ОГвРАП RF-93597
0615325	МР	№153	06	25	23.01.87	СССР	05	47-й ОГвРАП
0615326	МР	№153	06	26	23.01.87	СССР	06	47-й ОГвРАП, 886-й ОРАП
0615327	МР	№153	06	27	23.01.87	СССР	07	47-й ОГвРАП 
0615328	МР	№153	06	28	23.01.87	СССР	08	47-й ОГвРАП
0615329	МР	№153	06	29	30.03.87	СССР	09	47-й ОГвРАП
0615330	МР	№153	06	30	30.03.87	СССР	10	47-й ОГвРАП
0715301	МР	№153	07	01	1987	СССР	49	164-й ОГвРАП,  4215 БРС бн 19
0741602	МР	№153	07	02	1987	СССР		
0741603	МР	№153	07	03	1987	СССР		
0741604	МР	№153	07	04	1987	СССР		
0741605	МР	№153	07	05	1987	СССР		
0741606	МР	№153	07	06	1987	СССР		
0741607	МР	№153	07	07	1987	СССР	54?	48-й ОГвРАП, Украина
0741608	МР	№153	07	08	1987	СССР		48-й ОГвРАП?
0741609	МР	№153	07	09	1987	СССР		48-й ОГвРАП?
0741610	МР	№153	07	10	1987	СССР		48-й ОГвРАП?
0741611	МР	№153	07	11	1987	СССР		48-й ОГвРАП?
0741612	МР	№153	07	12	01.12.87	СССР	59	48-й ОГвРАП, Украина
0741613	МР	№153	07	13	01.12.87	СССР	60	48-й ОГвРАП, Украина
0741614	МР	№153	07	14	01.12.87	СССР	61	48-й ОГвРАП, Украина
0741615	МР	№153	07	15	1987	СССР		
0741616	МР	№153	07	16	01.12.87	СССР	39	164-й ОГвРАП, 523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0741617	МР	№153	07	17	01.12.87	СССР	40	164-й ОГвРАП, 523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0741618	МР	№153	07	18	1987	СССР		328-й ОГвРАП, 882-й ОгвРАП, Азербайджан
0741619	МР	№153	07	19	20.01.88	СССР	38	164-й ОГвРАП, 523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0741620	МР	№153	07	20	1988	СССР		328-й ОГвРАП, 882-й ОгвРАП, Азербайджан
0741621	МР	№153	07	21	1988	СССР		328-й ОГвРАП, 882-й ОгвРАП, Азербайджан
0741622	МР	№153	07	22	1988	СССР		328-й ОГвРАП, 882-й ОгвРАП, Азербайджан
0741623	МР	№153	07	23	20.01.88	СССР		125-й ОРАП, 313-й ОРАП потерян 07.08.03
0741624	МР	№153	07	24	28.01.88	СССР	17	164-й ОГвРАП, 523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0741625	МР	№153	07	25	20.01.88	СССР	44	164-й ОГвРАП, 523-й БАП бн 18, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0741626	МР	№153	07	26	1988	СССР	20	886-й ОРАП
0741627	МР	№153	07	27	1988	СССР	21	886-й ОРАП
0741628	МР	№153	07	28	1988	СССР	22	886-й ОРАП
0741629	МР	№153	07	29	1988	СССР	23	886-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП, 7000 АБ бн 43
0741630	МР	№153	07	30	1988	СССР	24?	886-й ОРАП
0841601	МР	№153	08	01	1988	СССР	25?	886-й ОРАП
0841602	МР	№153	08	02	1988	СССР	26?	886-й ОРАП
0841603	МР	№153	08	03	1988	СССР	27?	886-й ОРАП
0841604	МР	№153	08	04	25.04.88	СССР	02	47-й ОГвРАП, 42 RF-91994
0841605	МР	№153	08	05	25.04.88	СССР	06	47-й ОГвРАП потерян 17.02.10
0841606	МР	№153	08	06	1988	СССР	28	886-й ОРАП, 98-й ГвОРАП бн 48
0841607	МР	№153	08	07	1988	СССР		328-й ОГвРАП, 882-й ОгвРАП, Азербайджан
0841608	МР	№153	08	08	1988	СССР		328-й ОГвРАП, 882-й ОгвРАП, Азербайджан
0841609	МР	№153	08	09	23.11.88	СССР	37	164-й ОГвРАП, 523-й БАП бн 37, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0841610	МР	№153	08	10	11.88	СССР	04	328-й ОГвРАП, 882-й ОгвРАП, Азербайджан
0841611	МР	№153	08	11	24.11.88	СССР	21	164-й ОГвРАП, 523-й БАП бн 21, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0841612	МР	№153	08	12	1988	СССР		328-й ОГвРАП, 882-й ОгвРАП, Азербайджан
0841613	МР	№153	08	13	1988	СССР		328-й ОГвРАП, 882-й ОгвРАП, Азербайджан
0841614	МР	№153	08	14	20.12.88	СССР	42	164-й ОГвРАП, 523-й БАП бн 42, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0841615	МР	№153	08	15	20.12.88	СССР	35	164-й ОГвРАП, 523-й БАП бн 35, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0841616	МР	№153	08	16	12.88	СССР		328-й ОГвРАП, 882-й ОгвРАП бн 06, Азербайджан 106? сбит 09.10.92
0841617	МР	№153	08	17	20.12.88	СССР	41	164-й ОГвРАП, 523-й БАП бн 41, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
0841618	МР	№153	08	18	12.88	СССР		328-й ОГвРАП, 882-й ОгвРАП бн 08, Азербайджан
0841619	МР	№153	08	19	1989	СССР	37	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841620	МР	№153	08	20	1989	СССР	38	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841621	МР	№153	08	21	1989	СССР	31	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841622	МР	№153	08	22	1989	СССР	32	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841623	МР	№153	08	23	1989	СССР	33	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841624	МР	№153	08	24	1989	СССР	34	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841625	МР	№153	08	25	1989	СССР	35	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841626	МР	№153	08	26	1989	СССР	36	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841627	МР	№153	08	27	1989	СССР	27	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841628	МР	№153	08	28	1989	СССР	28	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841629	МР	№153	08	29	1989	СССР	29	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841630	МР	№153	08	30	1989	СССР	30	39-й ОРАП, Казахстан 600.АБ
0841631	МР	№153	08	31	21.04.89	СССР	01	47-й ОГвРАП
0841632	МР	№153	08	32	21.04.89	СССР	14	47-й ОГвРАП
0841633	МР	№153	08	33	21.04.89	СССР	11	47-й ОГвРАП, 7000 АБ бн 44 Петр Пересумкин RF-91998
0841634	МР	№153	08	34	21.04.89	СССР	12	47-й ОГвРАП
0841635	МР	№153	08	35		СССР		
0841636	МР	№153	08	36		СССР		фото
0841637	МР	№153	08	37		СССР		47-й ОГвРАП
0841638	МР	№153	08	38		СССР		47-й ОГвРАП
0841639	МР	№153	08	39		СССР		
0841640	МР	№153	08	40		СССР		
0941601	МР	№153	09	01		СССР		799-й ОРАП
0941602	МР	№153	09	02		СССР		
0941603	МР	№153	09	03		СССР		125-й ОРАП, 313-й ОРАП, 6980 АБ
0941604	МР	№153	09	04		СССР		
0941605	МР	№153	09	05		СССР		
0941606	МР	№153	09	06		СССР	40	125-й ОРАП, 313-й ОРАП, 6980 АБ, 2-й ГвБАП бн 12 RF-95040
0941607	МР	№153	09	07		СССР		
0941608	МР	№153	09	08		СССР		
0941609	МР	№153	09	09		СССР		47-й ОГвРАП
0941610	МР	№153	09	10		СССР		
0941611	МР	№153	09	11		СССР		47-й ОГвРАП
0941612	МР	№153	09	12		СССР		
0941613	МР	№153	09	13		СССР		
0941614	МР	№153	09	14		СССР		
0941615	МР	№153	09	15		СССР		
0941616	МР	№153	09	16		СССР		514-й АРЗ
0941617	МР	№153	09	17		СССР		
0941618	МР	№153	09	18		СССР		
0941619	МР	№153	09	19		СССР	19	7000 АБ, RF-93592
0941620	МР	№153	09	20		СССР	20?	7000 АБ, RF-93593?
0941621	МР	№153	09	21		СССР	21?	7000 АБ, RF-93594?
0941622	МР	№153	09	22		СССР	22	7000 АБ, RF-93595 Йоганн Вайс
0941623	МР	№153	09	23		СССР	23?	
0941624	МР	№153	09	24		СССР	24	7000 АБ, RF-93597 Мончегорск Алексей Лузгин
0941625	МР	№153	09	25		СССР	25?	
0941626	МР	№153	09	26		СССР	26	7000 АБ, RF-93596
0941627	МР	№153	09	27		СССР		
0941628	МР	№153	09	28		СССР		
0941629	МР	№153	09	29		СССР		
0941630	МР	№153	09	30		СССР		
0941631	МР	№153	09	31	1990	СССР		87-й ОРАП?
0941632	МР	№153	09	32	1990	СССР		87-й ОРАП?
0941633	МР	№153	09	33	1990	СССР		87-й ОРАП?
0941634	МР	№153	09	34	04.10.90	СССР		87-й ОРАП, Узбекистан
0941635	МР	№153	09	35	04.10.90	СССР		87-й ОРАП?
0941636	МР	№153	09	36	04.10.90	СССР		87-й ОРАП, Узбекистан
0941637	МР	№153	09	37	19.12.90	СССР		87-й ОРАП, Узбекистан
0941638	МР	№153	09	38	19.12.90	СССР		87-й ОРАП, Узбекистан
0941639	МР	№153	09	39	19.12.90	СССР		87-й ОРАП, Узбекистан
0941640	МР	№153	09	40	19.12.90	СССР		87-й ОРАП, Узбекистан
0941641	МР	№153	09	41	19.12.90	СССР		87-й ОРАП, Узбекистан
0941642	МР	№153	09	42	1991	СССР	77?	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ, 
0941643	МР	№153	09	43	1991	СССР	71	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ, Роcсь
0941644	МР	№153	09	44	1991	СССР	72	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ, Могилевская область
0941645	МР	№153	09	45	1991	СССР	74	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ, Гродно
0941646	МР	№153	09	46	1991	СССР	75	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ, Червень
0941647	МР	№153	09	47	1991	СССР	70	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ Конв в МРК, Алжир KG-24 525.EdR, 510.EdR
0941648	МР	№153	09	48	1991	СССР	40	ОКБ Сухого Т6МР-40, Фарнборо 
0941649	МР	№153	09	49	1991	СССР	92	511-й ОгвРАП?, Украина 7.БРТА
0941650	МР	№153	09	50	1991	СССР	76	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ, Коробчицы
1041601	МР	№153	10	01	1991	СССР	78	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ Конв в МРК, Алжир KG-46 525.EdR, 510.EdR 
1041602	МР	№153	10	02	1991	СССР		
1041603	МР	№153	10	03	1991	СССР	79	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ Конв в МРК, Алжир KG-53 525.EdR, 510.EdR 
1041604	МР	№153	10	04	1991	СССР	80	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ Конв в МРК, Алжир KG-65 525.EdR, 510.EdR 
1041605	МР	№153	10	05	1991	СССР	81	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ Конв в МРК, Алжир KG-87 525.EdR, 510.EdR 
1041606	МР	№153	10	06	1991	СССР	82	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия 116.БРАБ Конв в МРК, Алжир KG-93 525.EdR, 510.EdR 
1041607	МР	№153	10	07	1991	СССР	30	173-й ОМШАП, 136-я ОРАЭ, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ RF-33778, 43-й ОМШАП
1041608	МР	№153	10	08	1991	СССР	31	173-й ОМШАП, 136-я ОРАЭ, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ RF-33779, 43-й ОМШАП
1041609	МР	№153	10	09	1991	СССР	32	173-й ОМШАП, 136-я ОРАЭ
1041610	МР	№153	10	10	1991	СССР	33	173-й ОМШАП, 136-я ОРАЭ, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ RF-33780, 43-й ОМШАП
1041611	МР	№153	10	11	1991	СССР	34	173-й ОМШАП, 136-я ОРАЭ, 43-я ОМШАЭ, 7058 АБ RF-33781, 43-й ОМШАП
1041612	МР	№153	10	12	1991	СССР	35	173-й ОМШАП, 136-я ОРАЭ
1041613	МР	№153	10	13	1991	СССР	36	173-й ОМШАП, 136-я ОРАЭ, 322-й АРЗ бн 29
1041614	МР	№153	10	14	1991	СССР	37	173-й ОМШАП, 136-я ОРАЭ
1041615	МР	№153	10	15	1991	СССР		
1041616	МР	№153	10	16	1991	СССР		
1041617	МР	№153	10	17	1991	СССР		98-й ГвОРАП
1041618	МР	№153	10	18	1991	СССР		
1041619	МР	№153	10	19	31.01.92	СССР	31	523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
1041620	МР	№153	10	20	31.01.92	СССР	32	523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
1041621	МР	№153	10	21	31.01.92	СССР	33	523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
1041622	МР	№153	10	22	31.01.92	СССР	34	523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
1041623	МР	№153	10	23	1992	СССР	17	523-й БАП, 968-й ИИСАП бн 52 RF-92250
1041624	МР	№153	10	24	24.11.92	СССР	14	523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
1041625	МР	№153	10	25	1992	СССР		98-й ГвОРАП
1041626	МР	№153	10	26	24.11.92	СССР	16	523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП
1041627	МР	№153	10	27	16.09.93	СССР	43	523-й БАП, 6983 АБ, 799-й ОРАП

4160452709?57	МК	№153	09	57	10.06.87	СССР	19	прототип МК,  802-й УАП, Краснодарское ВВАУЛ
4160451810655	МК	№153	10	55	03.02.88	СССР	01	802-й УАП, 929-й ГЛИЦ, Алжир KX-12 4.EAP МК2
4160451810656	МК	№153	10	56	1кв.1988	СССР	03	802-й УАП, 302-й БАП, Алжир KX-25 4.EAP МК2
4160451810657	МК	№153	10	57	1кв.1988	СССР	05	802-й УАП, Краснодарское ВВАУЛ
4160451810658	МК	№153	10	58	1кв.1988	СССР	07	802-й УАП, 1080 УАЦ, Алжир KX-29 4.EAP

4160454701301	МК	№153	01	01	06.88	Ирак	24624	8sq Иран 3-6841?
416045??01?02	МК	№153	01	02	1988	Ирак	24625	8sq Иран 3-6842?
4160451901603	МК	№153	01	03	1989	СССР	09	802-й УАП
416045??01?04	МК	№153	01	04	1988	Ирак	24626	8sq Иран 3-6843?
4160451801305	МК	№153	01	05	1988	Ирак	24627	8sq Иран 3-6844?
416045??01?06	МК	№153	01	06	1988	Ирак	24628	8sq Иран 3-6845?
416045??01?07	МК	№153	01	07	1988	Ирак	24629	8sq Иран 3-6846?
4160451801308	МК	№153	01	08	1988	Ирак	24630	8sq Иран 3-6847?
4160451801309	МК	№153	01	09	1988	Ирак	24631	8sq Иран 3-6847?
4160451801310	МК	№153	01	10	1988	Ирак	24632	8sq Иран 3-6848?
416045??01?11	МК	№153	01	11	1988	Ирак	24633	8sq Иран 3-6849?
416045??01?12	МК	№153	01	12	1988	Ирак	24634	8sq Иран 3-6850?
416045??01?13	МК	№153	01	13	1988	Ирак	24635	8sq США
416045??01?14	МК	№153	01	14	1988	Ирак	24636	8sq Иран 3-6851?
4160452801315	МК	№153	01	15	1988	Ирак	24637	8sq Уничтожен на земле 1991
416045??01?16	МК	№153	01	16	1988	Ирак	24638	8sq Уничтожен на земле 1991
416045??01?17	МК	№153	01	17	1989	СССР	11	802-й УАП
416045??01?18	МК	№153	01	18	1989	СССР	15	802-й УАП
416045??01?19	МК	№153	01	19	1989	СССР	17	802-й УАП
416045??01?20	МК	№153	01	20	1988	Ирак	24639	8sq Иран 3-6852?
4160451801621	МК	№153	01	21	1988	Ирак	24640	8sq Иран 3-6853?
416045??01322	МК	№153	01	22	1988	Ирак	24641	8sq Иран 3-6854?
4160451801323	МК	№153	01	23	1988	Ирак	24642	8sq Уничтожен на земле 1991
416045??01?24	МК	№153	01	24	1988	Ирак	24643	8sq Иран 3-6855?
416045??01?25	МК	№153	01	25	1988	Ирак	24644	8sq Иран 3-6856?
416045??01?26	МК	№153	01	26	1988	Ирак	24645	8sq Иран 3-6857?
416045??01?27	МК	№153	01	27	1988	Ирак	24646	8sq Уничтожен на земле 1991
416045??01?28	МК	№153	01	28	1988	Ирак	24647	8sq Иран 3-6858?
416045??01?29	МК	№153	01	29	1988	Ирак	24648	8sq Иран потерян 26.01.91
4160451901630	МК	№153	01	30	1989	Ирак	24649	8sq Иран 3-6859?
4160451901631	МК	№153	01	31	1989	Ирак	24650	8sq Уничтожен на земле 1991
4160451901632	МК	№153	01	32	1989	Ирак	24651	8sq Иран 3-6860?
416045??01?33	МК	№153	01	33	1989	Ирак	24652	8sq Иран 3-6861? потерян 08.02.93
416045??01?34	МК	№153	01	34	1989	Ирак	24653	8sq Иран 3-6862?
4160451901835	МК	№153	01	35	28.02.89	Ливия	35	1124sq
4160451901336	МК	№153	01	36	28.02.89	Ливия	36	1124sq
4160451901237	МК	№153	01	37	21.02.89	Ливия	37	1124sq
4160451901138	МК	№153	01	38	28.02.89	Ливия	38	1124sq сбит 05.03.11
4160451901839	МК	№153	01	39	02.89	Ливия	39	1124sq
4160451901240	МК	№153	01	40	26.02.89	Ливия	40	1124sq
4160451901641	МК	№153	01	41	14.03.89	Алжир	KX-11	4.EAP МК2
4160451901342	МК	№153	01	42	03.03.89	Алжир	KX-15	4.EAP МК2
4160451901943	МК	№153	01	43	24.04.89	Алжир	KX-22	4.EAP потерян 13.10.14
416045?901?44	МК	№153	01	44	1989	Алжир		4.EAP
4160452901245	МК	№153	01	45	24.03.89	Алжир	KX-41	4.EAP потерян
4160451901546	МК	№153	01	46	18.05.89	Алжир	KX-53	4.EAP МК2
4160451901247	МК	№153	01	47	18.05.89	Алжир	KX-55	4.EAP МК2
416045?901?48	МК	№153	01	48	1989	Алжир		4.EAP
4160452901849	МК	№153	01	49	27.05.89	Алжир	KX-75	4.EAP МК2
4160451901250	МК	№153	01	50	26.04.89	Алжир	KX-88	4.EAP МК2
416045?901?51	МК	№153	01	51	07.89	Сирия	3500	819.BSq
416045?901?52	МК	№153	01	52	1989	Сирия	3501	819.BSq
416045?901?53	МК	№153	01	53	1989	Сирия	3502	819.BSq T4
416045?901?54	МК	№153	01	54	1989	Сирия	3503	819.BSq
416045?901?55	МК	№153	01	55	1989	Сирия	3504	819.BSq 514-й АРЗ
416045?901?56	МК	№153	01	56	1989	Сирия	3505	819.BSq
416045?901?57	МК	№153	01	57	1989	Сирия	3506	819.BSq T4
4160452901258	МК	№153	01	58	1989	Сирия	3507	819.BSq
4160452901359	МК	№153	01	59	22.09.89	СССР		4-й ЦБП, Алжир KX-32 4.EAP
4160452901560	МК	№153	01	60	22.09.89	СССР		Алжир KX-72 4.EAP
4160453902301	МК	№153	02	01	04.10.89	СССР		Алжир KX-37 4.EAP
416045?902?02	МК	№153	02	02	1989	Сирия	3508	819.BSq фото
416045?902?03	МК	№153	02	03	1989	Сирия	3509	819.BSq T4
4160453902604	МК	№153	02	04	04.10.89	СССР	92	234-й ГвИАП Алжир KX-43 4.EAP
4160453902105	МК	№153	02	05	15.11.89	СССР	21?	Алжир KX-45 4.EAP
4160453902?06	МК	№153	02	06	1989	СССР	23?	потерян 15.04.99
4160453902507	МК	№153	02	07	16.11.89	СССР	25?	Алжир KX-57 4.EAP
4160453902308	МК	№153	02	08	15.11.89	СССР	27?	Алжир KX-51 4.EAP
4160451002509	МК	№153	02	09	1кв.1990	СССР	91	234-й ГвИАП, 802-й УАП бн 31 Алжир 4.EAP потерян
416045?902?10	МК	№153	02	10	1989	Сирия	3510	819.BSq
4160454902511	МК	№153	02	11	19.04.90	СССР	93	234-й ГвИАП Алжир KX-48 4.EAP
4160451002312	МК	№153	02	12	1кв.1990	Сирия	3511	819.BSq 514-й АРЗ
416045?002?13	МК	№153	02	13	1990	Сирия	3512	819.BSq 
416045?002?14	МК	№153	02	14	1990	Сирия	3513	819.BSq 
416045?002?15	МК	№153	02	15	1990	Сирия	3514	819.BSq фото
416045?002?16	МК	№153	02	16	1990	Сирия	3515	819.BSq 
416045?002?17	МК	№153	02	17	1990	Сирия	3516	819.BSq 
4160454002318	МК	№153	02	18	4кв.1990	Сирия	3517	819.BSq 514-й АРЗ
4160454002319	МК	№153	02	19	4кв.1990	Сирия	3518	819.BSq 514-й АРЗ двиг №540894959274 №540891059364
4160454002?20	МК	№153	02	20	4кв.1990	Сирия	3519	819.BSq 
416045?103?01	МК	№153	03	01	1990	Иран	3-6801	72 TFS
416045?103?02	МК	№153	03	02	1990	Иран	3-6802	
416045?103?03	МК	№153	03	02	1990	Иран	3-6803	72 TFS
416045?103?04	МК	№153	03	04	1990	Иран	3-6804	
416045?103?05	МК	№153	03	05	1990	Иран	3-6805	
416045?103?06	МК	№153	03	06	1990	Иран	3-6806	
416045?103?07	МК	№153	03	07	1991	Иран	3-6807	
416045?103?08	МК	№153	03	08	1991	Иран	3-6808	72 TFS
416045?103?09	МК	№153	03	09	1991	Иран	3-6809	71 TFS
416045?103?10	МК	№153	03	10	1991	Иран	3-6811	72 TFS
416045?103?11	МК	№153	03	11	1991	Иран	3-6810	72 TFS
416045?103?12	МК	№153	03	12	1991	Иран	3-6812	

4160464201011	МП	№153	01	01	16.06.83	СССР		968-й ИСИАП, 4-й ЦБП бн 51
4160464201042	МП	№153	01	02	16.06.83	СССР	18	968-й ИСИАП, 4-й ЦБП бн 53, парк Патриот
4160464201073	МП	№153	01	03	16.07.83	СССР	10	118-й оАПРЭБ, Украина бн 10
4160464301114	МП	№153	01	04	12.02.84	СССР	12	118-й оАПРЭБ, 42 11-й ОГвРАП, 118-й оАПРЭБ Украина бн 12
4160464301155	МП	№153	01	05	13.02.84	СССР	11	118-й оАПРЭБ, 41 11-й ОГвРАП, 118-й оАПРЭБ Украина бн 11
4160464302361	МП	№153	02	01	1984	СССР	14	118-й оАПРЭБ, 45 11-й ОГвРАП, 968-й ИСИАП, 4-й ЦБП бн 15, бн 55
4160464302222	МП	№153	02	02	15.06.84	СССР	16	118-й оАПРЭБ, 46 11-й ОГвРАП, 118-й оАПРЭБ Украина бн 16
4160464402083	МП	№153	02	03	07.02.86	СССР	17	118-й оАПРЭБ, 47 11-й ОГвРАП, 118-й оАПРЭБ Украина бн 17
4160464502644	МП	№153	02	04	16.12.85	СССР	18	118-й оАПРЭБ, 48 11-й ОГвРАП, 118-й оАПРЭБ Украина бн 15
4160464502715	МП	№153	02	05	10.86	СССР	14	118-й оАПРЭБ, 44 11-й ОГвРАП, 118-й оАПРЭБ Украина бн 14

----------


## desko

Выпуск су-24 по годам
1971-5
1972-12
1973-22
1974-30
1975-50

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Вывесили на лостарморе. Что за происшествие и когда произошло - не поясняется. Опознавательные знаки ВВС Украины, однако, в наличие.

----------


## PECHKIN

> Вывесили на лостарморе. Что за происшествие и когда произошло - не поясняется. Опознавательные знаки ВВС Украины, однако, в наличие.


Из крайнего, что было, по-моему это - https://ru.tsn.ua/ukrayina/na-lvovsc...2-1396338.html 
Но там не понятно, писали и Ми-2 и Ми-8,..

----------


## skydive

Су-24М борт 08 зав. номер 1041611 из 7-й бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Староконстантинов) LOTOS




Су-24М борт 08 зав. номер 1041611, выпущенный 5 июня 1987 г., из 7-й бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Староконстантинов) на польском авиашоу LOTOS Gdynia Aerobaltic 2019, август 2019 г.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3782429.html

----------


## skydive

Утилизация вертолетов Ми-24В и Ми-8Т армейской авиации Сухопутных Войск ВС Украины


Ukraine - Air Force 64     Ostraya Mogila - Lugansk - (UKHO)     Mil Mi-8T cn 9733010     Ukraine, Август 26, 2011
Кабина комплектна на 100%. Начиная от часов, заканчивая вентиляторами. Также есть прицелы: бомбовый (ОПБ-1Р) и коллиматорный (точное название не знаю).


Копия акта разукомплектования вертолета №8/9733010 от 12.07.2012 года, согласно которому с вертолета Ми-8Т зав. номер 9733010, принадлежащего Обществу с ограниченной ответственностью «Авиационная компания «Авиаком» было демонтировано комплектующее изделие - датчик РИО-3А.

Свернуть


Копия акта разукомплектования вертолета №4/3532421014162 от 22.03.2010 года, согласно которому с вертолета Ми-24В зав. номер 3532421014162, принадлежащего Закрытому акционерному обществу «Авиаком» было демонтировано комплектующее изделие - датчик РИО-3А.


Копия акта разукомплектования вертолета №4/3532423913299 от 08.06.2012 года, согласно которому с вертолета Ми-24В зав. номер 3532423913299, принадлежащего Обществу с ограниченной ответственностью «Авиационная компания «Авиаком» было демонтировано комплектующее изделие - датчик РИО-3А.

Копия акта разукомплектования вертолета №10/3532421809163 от 08.06.2012 года, согласно которому с вертолета Ми-24В зав. номер 3532421809163, принадлежащего Обществу с ограниченной ответственностью «Авиационная компания «Авиаком» было демонтировано комплектующее изделие - датчик РИО-3А.

Копия акта разукомплектования вертолета №10/3532423913357 от 08.06.2012 года, согласно которому с вертолета Ми-24В зав. номер 3532423913357, принадлежащего Обществу с ограниченной ответственностью «Авиационная компания «Авиаком» было демонтировано комплектующее изделие - датчик РИО-3А.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3815403.html

----------


## desko

разве 11 серия "М"-ок была не полная?

----------


## skydive

1-й ремонт МиГ-29(УБ) зав. номера 2960728195, 2960728120, 50903023241 и 50903017177 ВС ВСУ на ЛГАРЗ







МиГ-29УБ зав. номер 50903023241, выпущенный в 1991 г., борт 83 из 204 БрТА (аэр. Кульбакино), рядом Су-25M1K зав. номер 25508110269, выпущенный 30 сентября 1988 г., борт 20 из 299 БрТА (аэр. Кульбакино). Оба недавно прошли ремонт, июль 2018 г.


В 2016-2019 гг. Львовский ГАРЗ выполнил  1-ый ремонт на самолетах МиГ-29(УБ) ВС ВСУ:

№ пп	Тип и зав. номера	Договор	Период поставки	% выполнения
1	МиГ-29 зав. номера 2960728195 и 2960728120	№350/120/1/760т/пс от 02.06.2018 г.	01.04.2019 г.	100%
2	МиГ-29УБ зав. номер 50903017177	№350/120/1/1831т/пс от 02.06.2018 г.	01.07.2019 г.	60%
3	МиГ-29УБ зав. номер 50903023241	№350/120/1/695т/пс от 23.05.2018 г.	31.12.2018 г.	100%
4	6 МиГ-29	№43/16 от 02.04.2016 г.	31.12.2016 г.	100%


МиГ-29 зав. номер 2960728120, выпущенный 12 октября 1989 г., борт 41 из 8-го иап (вч А-1789, аэр. Васильков), с 1995 г.- борт 106 пилотажной группы "Украинские соколы", в  мае 2014 года вывезен на аэр. Кульбакино в 204 БрТА.





МиГ-29 (изд. 9-13) зав. номер 2960728120, выпущенный 30 июня 1988 г., входил  в состав 114-го иап (аэр. Ивано-Франковск), Украина 114.ВАП, 168-го Летно-Испытательного Комплекса ГЛИЦ (аэр. Кировское, Феодосия) бортовой номер 106. Весной 2014 г. вывезен автотранспортом из Крыма.


МиГ-29 зав. номера 2960728195, борт 47 из 204-й БрТА (аэр. Луцк), выпущенный в марте 1990 г., борт 36 на аэр. Бельбек.


Облет после ремонта МиГ-29УБ бортовой номер 91 зав. номер 50903017177, выпущенный в 1990 г., июнь 2019 г.

----------


## skydive

МиГ-29МУ1 и МиГ-29УБ в составе 40-й Бригады Тактической Авиации (в/ч А1789, аэр. Васильков)






№ пп	Тип	Зав. номер	Борт. номер	Год выпуска
1	МиГ-29МУ1	2960731637	01	1991
2	МиГ-29МУ1	2960731641	02	1991
3	МиГ-29МУ1	2960731227	05	1990
4	МиГ-29МУ1	2960731232	06	1990
5	МиГ-29УБ	50903024178	99	1991




Не попали в страховой договор:

Миг-29МУ1 №03 (2960729011), 22.06.2011 передан с ремонта =09.2016–в полёте
Миг-29МУ1 №04 белый (2960729036), 22.11.2012 передан с ремонта =08.2016–в полёте








https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3968547.html

----------


## skydive

410-ый завод ГА отремонтировал еще два Ан-26 (КПА) для ВС ВСУ: зав. номера 64-06 и 55-07



10 декабря воинская часть А0215 (Командование Воздушных Сил ВСУ) заключила с ГП "Завод 410 ГА" два договора №№ 412/17 и 411/17 на капитальный ремонт на самолеты Ан-26КПА (бортовой номер 95, зав. номер 64-06, выпущен 21 апреля 1978 г.) и Ан-26Ш (бортовой номер 21, зав. номер 55-07, выпущен 28 сентября 1977 г.) с переоборудованием последнего в Ан-26 на 4,017 млн. грн. и 4,779 млн. грн. соответственно.



Государственное предприятие "Завод 410 ЦА" передало Воздушным Силам Вооруженных Сил Украины отремонтированный и модернизированныйсамолет-лабораторию Ан-26КПА (бортовой номер 47, бывший 95 из состава 456-ой БрТрА (в/ч А1231, аэр. Винница), зав. номер 64-06, выпущен 21 апреля 1978 г.), который предназначается для проверки работы радиолокационного оборудования аэродромов. Передан в 456 БТрА (в/ч А1231, аэр. Винница).



Ан-26 зав. номер 55-07, выпущен 28 сентября 1977 г. как штурманский Ан-26Ш. Передан в 203 УАБ (в/ч А4104, аэр. Чугуев).



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3968336.html

----------


## cherven

Полный список МиГ-29МУ1 здесь МиГ-29УМ - украинские "мушки"    #17

----------


## skydive

Причины катастрофы Ми-8МТВ-МСБ1 борт 638 (зав. номер 95238) 16-й ОБрАА, произошедшей 29 мая 2019 г.


Ремоторизированный двигателями ТВ3-117ВМА-СБМ1В на ГП "Авиакон" вертолет Ми-8МТВ-2 зав. номер 95238, 30 сентября 2010 г. На нем в тот же день был установлен рекорд подъема на высоту 8100 м.



В ходе досудебного расследования установлено, что согласно акту технического расследования катастрофы вертолета Ми-8МТВ-МСБ1 бортовой номер 638 (заводской номер 95238) 16-й отдельной бригады армейской авиации Сухопутных войск Вооруженных Сил Украины (Броды Львовской области), произошедшей 29 мая 2019 г., в среду, в 23.27 в районе аэродрома «Броды» при проведении плановых полетов (полеты на групповую слетанность по упражнению №117 Курса боевой подготовки авиационных частей (подразделений) на вертолетах - 2018) от 12.07.2019 г. № 221/151дск, главными причинами катастрофы являются:





- недостаточный контроль за армейской авиацией Командования Сухопутных войск Вооруженных Сил Украины:


недостаточный контроль за подготовкой командира авиационной части к выполнению полетов, нарушение правил допуска командира авиационной воинской части к полетам;


нарушение командиром экипажа условий выполнения полетного задания по высоте и по месту выполнения полетного задания: выполнение маневра скоростью и на высоте менее установленной полетным заданием и за пределами зоны групповых полетов;


отвлечения командиром экипажа внимания от пилотирования вертолета на предельно малой высоте ночью (предположительно, на ведомого - вертолет Ми-8 бортовой номер 641 в/ч А2595 (Броды)), потеря им контроля за параметрами полета с последующей потерей пространственного положения вертолета.





https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3981854.html

----------


## skydive

Работы на восьми истребителях МиГ-29(УБ) ВС ВСУ 114 БрТА и 40 БрТА



Замена лавсановых лент на откидной части фонаря и ремонт стыковых накладок панелей киля: 


114 БрТА (в/ч А1349, аэр. Ивано-Франковск):


МиГ-29УБ зав. номер 50903023325, бортовой номер 10;


МиГ-29УБ зав. номер 50903021006, бортовой номер 20;


МиГ-29УБ зав. номер 50903024147, бортовой номер 30;


МиГ-29 зав. номер 2960721108, бортовой номер 09;




МиГ-29 зав. номер 2960731234, бортовой номер 54;



МиГ-29 зав. номер 2960731240, бортовой номер 58;






40 БрТА (в/ч А1789, аэр. Васильков):


МиГ-29 зав. номер 2960729355, бортовой номер 19;


МиГ-29 зав. номер 2960731642, бортовой номер 33.



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3988838.html

----------


## skydive

3 вертолета Ми-8МТ 12-й отдельной бригады армейской авиации дооборудуют ЭВУ «АДРОС» АШ-01В


ООО Научно-производственная фирма «МС АВИА-ГРЕЙД» за 660 897,90 грн. дооборудует три вертолета Ми-8МТ 12-й отдельной бригады армейской авиации (в/ч А3913, аэр. Новый Калинов, Львовской обл.) экранно-выхлопными устройствами «АДРОС» АШ-01В:





94545, выпущенный 30.06.87 г.;


94548, выпущенный 23.06.87 г.;



94561, выпущенный 30.06.87 г.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4030457.html

----------


## cherven

> Работы на восьми истребителях МиГ-29(УБ) ВС ВСУ 114 БрТА и 40 БрТА
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3988838.html


Прочел в украинских сми, что 14 и 16 ноября ЛДАРЗ закончил ремонт двух МиГ-29. Это самолеты из вышеуказанного списка? А бортовые не подскажите?

----------


## skydive

Side numbers 14 & 15.

----------


## cherven

> Side numbers 14 & 15.


Но ведь это самолеты версии 9-12 или я что-то путаю? Ведь на хранении еще много 9-13 осталось.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Вот такие вот вести от Дианы  https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4275650.html

https://www.facebook.com/10000477574...7256122110231/

Два из четырех "новых" вертолетов H225, закупленных Аваковым для МВД во Франции, уже не летают

Об этом доложил Вячеслав Богуслаев в ходе визита Министра развития экономики, торговли и сельского хозяйства Украины Тимофея Милованова в Запорожье, где он посетил Центр подготовки пилотов ПАО «Мотор Сич».

Причиной послужило то, что эти вертолеты были приобретены из наличия, поэтому требуют ежегодного продления ресурса, которое обходится в 60-90 тыс. евро.



Первый вертолет H225 Super Puma (бортовой номер 10) получен Национальной Гвардией МВД Украины в декабре 2018 г. Одновременно Государственная служба по чрезвычайным ситуациям МВД Украины также приняла однотипный вертолет H225 Super Puma (бортовой номер 53).

----------


## Rutunda

> Но ведь это самолеты версии 9-12 или я что-то путаю? Ведь на хранении еще много 9-13 осталось.


Не обязательно. Номера могут быть новые.

----------


## cherven

Учитывая, что самолеты модификации МУ1, номера продолжают ряд модернизированный Васильковских МиГ-29. Интересно, какие бортовые у них раньше были.

----------


## cherven

Львовский АРЗ закончил ремонт еще одной спарки (по моим данным последней не летающей) бн 81 зав.номер 50903017486, вероятнее всего эта спарка уйдет в 40 брта Васильков. По традиции раскрашена в пиксель бн 81 синий

----------


## Rutunda

> Львовский АРЗ закончил ремонт еще одной спарки (по моим данным последней не летающей) бн 81 зав.номер 50903017486, вероятнее всего эта спарка уйдет в 40 брта Васильков. По традиции раскрашена в пиксель бн 81 синий


цифры 8Х-это 204я бр

----------


## cherven

Тогда получается что спарки 9Х -это 40 брта?
и тогда, логично спарки Х0 - это 114 брта?

----------


## cherven

Известный факт, что после крымской весны в 2014 году на аэродроме Бельбек осталось большое количество украинских МиГ-29. На известной инфографике было указано 49 бортов, причем 11 машин с неизвестными бортовыми номерами. Лично мне инфографика понравилась, так как там присутствовал камуфляж самолетов в 2014 году. Я решил узнать их бортовые номера. Что получилось, смотрите далее.

01 синий; 2960729023; вып.24.04.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2015 убыл в ЛАРЗ (Скнилов); после ремонта украинский пиксель №75 белый 114 БрТА
01 синий; 2960728500; вып. 03.90; Украинская флора саки; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
03 синий; 29607?????; вып. ????; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; не смог идентифицировать 
04 синий;
07 синий; 2960728502; вып. 03.90; Украинская флора саки; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
09 синий; 29607?????; вып. ????; Украинская флора; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев 
10 синий; 29607?????; вып. ????; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; с 2017 летает в 204 брта Луцк
11 синий; 2960729002; вып. 31.03.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2015 убыл в ЛАРЗ (Скнилов); после ремонта украинский пиксель  №71 белый 114 БрТА
12 синий; 2960729003; вып. 31.03.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; летает в 204 брта Луцк
14 синий; 2960729005; вып. 31.03.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2015 убыл в ЛАРЗ (Скнилов); после ремонта украинский пиксель №72 белый 114 БрТА
15 синий; 29607?????; вып. ????; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; не смог идентифицировать
16 синий; 29607?????; вып. ????; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; летает в 204 брта Луцк
17 синий; 29607?????; вып. ????; Украинская флора бельбек тип 2; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; летает в 204 брта Луцк
18 синий; 2960728133; вып. 1988; Украинская флора ЛАРЗ тип 2; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
19 синий; 2960728174; вып. 1990; Украинская флора ЛАРЗ тип 2; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
20 синий; 2960728165; вып. 1990; Украинская флора ЛАРЗ тип 2; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
21 синий; 2960717931; вып. 12.87; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
22 синий; 2960728126; вып.1989; Украинская флора ЛАРЗ тип 2; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
23 синий; 2960729012; вып. 31.03.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2015 убыл в ЛАРЗ (Скнилов); после ремонта украинский пиксель №73 белый 114 БрТА
23 синий; 2960715145; вып.10.04.1987; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
24 синий; 2960715147; вып. 15.04.1987; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
25 синий; 2960715149; вып. 15.04.1987; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2019 находился на ЛАРЗ в качестве стенда для испытания оборудования МУ2
25 синий; 2960729033; вып. 27.06.1990; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
26 синий; 2960729034; вып. 27.06.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2015 убыл в ЛАРЗ (Скнилов); после ремонта украинский пиксель №76 белый 114 БрТА
26 синий; 2960725860; вып. 12.88; Советская флора ВМС; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
27 синий; 2960725861; вып. 12.88; Советская флора ВМС; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
28 синий; 2960729035; вып. 06.90; Украинская флора бельбек тип2; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
30 синий; 2960729037; вып. 28.06.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2016 убыл в ЛАРЗ (Скнилов); после ремонта украинский пиксель №77 белый 114 БрТА
30 синий; 29607?????; вып. ????; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; не смог идентифицировать
31 синий; 2960729040; вып. 30.06.1990; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
32 синий; 2960729041; вып. 30.06.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
33 синий; 2960729045; вып. 30.06.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
34 синий; 2960717939; вып. 1987; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
35 синий; 2960729048; вып. 31.07.1990; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2017 убыл в ЛАРЗ (Скнилов); после ремонта украинский пиксель №74 белый 114 БрТА
37 синий; 2960729050; вып. 31.07.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
38 синий; 2960515100; вып. 04.04.1985; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
38 синий; 2960729053; вып. 31.07.1990; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
39 синий; 2960721509; вып. 30.09.1988; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
40 синий; 2960731217; вып. 12.90; Украинская флора ЛАРЗ тип 2; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
48 синий; 2960515118; вып. 12.85; Советская флора ВМС; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
49 синий; 2960512144; вып. 1985; Украинская флора саки; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
50 синий; 2960518099; вып. 1985; Украинская флора саки; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении
80 синий; 50903017177; вып. 1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2019 на ЛАРЗ в ремонте, украинский пиксель №91 июль 2019 года 40 брта 
81 синий; 50903017486; вып. 1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2019 на ЛАРЗ в ремонте, украинский пиксель №81 2019 года 204 брта Луцк
82 синий; 50903023134; вып. 1991; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2018 на ЛАРЗ в ремонте, украинский пиксель №82 2018 года 204 брта Луцк
83 синий; 50903023241; вып. 1991; Украинский пиксель; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2018 на ЛАРЗ в ремонте, украинский пиксель №83 2018 года 204 брта Луцк
84 синий; 50903018624; вып. 1990; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
85 синий; 50903024161; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)

Итого 48 МиГ-29 из которых 9 осталось в Белбеке и остальные вывезли в Николаев.

----------


## cherven

Нашел фотографии, на которых в Бельбеке сфотографировали бн.04
Думаю это 9-13 2960728501 вып.03.1990 в настоящее время находится на хранении в Николаеве.
Сколько же всего было МиГ-29 в Бельбеке в мае 2014?
По инфографике получается 49 бортов. У меня уже 47.

----------


## Rutunda

> Нашел фотографии, на которых в Бельбеке сфотографировали бн.04
> Думаю это 9-13 2960728501 вып.03.1990 в настоящее время находится на хранении в Николаеве.
> Сколько же всего было МиГ-29 в Бельбеке в мае 2014?
> По инфографике получается 49 бортов. У меня уже 47.


Это не тот самолет. Это другой борт

----------


## Rutunda

> Известный факт, что после крымской весны в 2014 году на аэродроме Бельбек осталось большое количество украинских МиГ-29. На известной инфографике было указано 49 бортов, причем 11 машин с неизвестными бортовыми номерами. Лично мне инфографика понравилась, так как там присутствовал камуфляж самолетов в 2014 году. Я решил узнать их бортовые номера. Что получилось, смотрите далее.
> 
> 01 синий; 2960729023; вып.24.04.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2015 убыл в ЛАРЗ (Скнилов); после ремонта украинский пиксель №75 белый 114 БрТА
> 01 синий; 2960728500; вып. 03.90; Украинская флора саки; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
> 03 синий; 29607?????; вып. ????; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; не смог идентифицировать 
> 07 синий; 2960728502; вып. 03.90; Украинская флора саки; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
> 
> На инфографике указан бн 09, я не нашел этот самолет в Бельбеке.(09 из Вознесенска продан в Азербайджан, 
> 09 из Лиманского передан в 40 брта, 09 из Новофедоровки передан в 114 брта)
> ...


29023 коричневый 27й вроде как. он сейчас уже другой и под другим номером.
откуда картинка взята и можно ли взглянуть в более высоком разрешении? Есть вопросы и сомнения по ней

----------


## skydive

МиГ-29 бортовой 46 зав. номер 2960725860 передан в 204-ю бригаду тактической авиации (аэр. Луцк)




Вслед за МиГ-29УБ бортовой номер 81, прибывшим в Луцк 20 декабря с.г. после капитального ремонта на ГП "Львовский государственный авиационно-ремонтный завод", 26 декабря туда же  после капремонта на ЛГАРЗ перелетел МиГ-29 бортовой номер 46 зав. номер 50903017486, выпущенный 30 декабря 1988 г.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4325680.html

----------


## cherven

> 29023 коричневый 27й вроде как. он сейчас уже другой и под другим номером.
> откуда картинка взята и можно ли взглянуть в более высоком разрешении? Есть вопросы и сомнения по ней


источник не помню у меня инфографика 6000 х 9500 боюсь здесь ее не выложить. Можно на почтовый ящик выслать. Кстати есть такая же по украинским Су-27. Вопросов по ней много, есть ощущение, что борт 30 записан дважды и шесть неизвестных бортов, указан 09 но я не нашел данных, что он был в Бельбеке. Вобщем нужно критически подойти к этим данным. И постараться уточнить список крымской группировки. 27 коричневый по моим данным так и хранится в Николаеве. Возможно у местных ребят другая информация

Нашел ссылку на инфографику по крымским МиГ-29 https://i.imgur.com/N1DNJR9.jpg

----------


## cherven

> МиГ-29 бортовой 46 зав. номер 2960725860 передан в 204-ю бригаду тактической авиации (аэр. Луцк)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вслед за МиГ-29УБ бортовой номер 81, прибывшим в Луцк 20 декабря с.г. после капитального ремонта на ГП "Львовский государственный авиационно-ремонтный завод", 26 декабря туда же  после капремонта на ЛГАРЗ перелетел МиГ-29 бортовой номер 46 зав. номер 50903017486, выпущенный 30 декабря 1988 г.
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4325680.html


Опечатка в статье, в заголовке правильно. Номер 50903017486 это как раз спарка 81, а 46 должен быть 9-13 2960725860 раньше был 26 и хранился в Николаеве.

----------


## cherven

> 29023 коричневый 27й вроде как. он сейчас уже другой и под другим номером.
> откуда картинка взята и можно ли взглянуть в более высоком разрешении? Есть вопросы и сомнения по ней


2960729023 бывший 27 под номером 75 летает в 114 брта. В Бельбеке он был под номером 01, значит это не коричневый. Коричневый екс Вознесенский 47 получивший бн27 в Новофедоровке и уже с этим номером попал в Бельбек. Других данных не имею

----------


## cherven

> Это не тот самолет. Это другой борт


В Николаеве я не нашел другого борта с бн04, если только он после ремонта не служит под другим номером в Луцке. Это возможно. Если есть информация по Бельбекскому 04 поделитесь

----------


## Rutunda

> В Николаеве я не нашел другого борта с бн04, если только он после ремонта не служит под другим номером в Луцке. Это возможно. Если есть информация по Бельбекскому 04 поделитесь


этот самолет не в Николаеве и в Бельбеке не был. Он воевал в АТО и сейчас законсервирован

----------


## cherven

А как быть с этим видео. Утверждают что съемки были в Бельбеке

----------


## cherven

Украинские сми утверждают что это фото сделано в мае 2014 в Бельбеке

----------


## Rutunda

> Украинские сми утверждают что это фото сделано в мае 2014 в Бельбеке


28501 не Бельбекский. Тот на фото это другой самолет

----------


## cherven

Заводской номер этого борта я не знаю, предполагал что может 28501. Но сам факт борт 04 был в Бельбеке в 2014 году. Вывезти его могли только в Николаев. Осталось узнать что это за борт

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Вложение 96395
> На инфографике указан бн 09, я не нашел этот самолет в Бельбеке.


На момент крымской весны он там был.
На фото уже в Николаеве.

----------


## cherven

Может подскажите чей он? 09 из Новофедоровки в 94-ом отремонтировали на ЛАРЗ и она ушла в 114 брта, лиманская 09 ушла в Васильков еще в 2005, а вознесенская была продана в Азербайджан в 2006. Может это один из тех бортов, которые в Бельбеке получили новые бортовые номера?

----------


## Саныч 62

> Украинские сми утверждают что это фото сделано в мае 2014 в Бельбеке


 Для мая в Бельбеке зелени (листвы, травы) не маловато?

----------


## AndyM

> Вложение 96395
> На инфографике указан бн 09, я не нашел этот самолет в Бельбеке.(09 из Вознесенска продан в Азербайджан, 
> 09 из Лиманского передан в 40 брта, 09 из Новофедоровки передан в 114 брта)


бн 09: Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:42671) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29 (9-13) 09 BLUE

----------


## AndyM

> Вложение 96395
> 20 синий; 2960728165; вып. 1990; Украинская флора ЛАРЗ тип 2; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
> 20 синий; 2960729005; вып. 31.03.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2015 убыл в ЛАРЗ (Скнилов); после ремонта украинский пиксель №72 белый 114 БрТА


20 синий; 2960729005
позднее 14 синий
Бельбек 2012:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 50 синий; 2960518099; вып. 1985; Украинская флора саки; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении


на фото 14 года мне ни разу не встретился.
Может кому попадался?

----------


## AndyM

Бельбек 2012:

----------


## Rutunda

https://imgur.com/N1DNJR9
В этой схеме вправо в углу борт из Староконстантинова взорванный в Луганске. Он в Крыму отродясь не был

----------


## cherven

> 20 синий; 2960729005
> позднее 14 синий Бельбек 2012


Тогда уточним: 2960729005 МиГ-29 9-13 екс бн.20 161 миап Лиманский, в 2001 году попал в 204 ИАбр Бельбек, где получил бн.14, в 2014 вывезен в Николаев, в 2015 ремонта на ЛАРЗ, получает украинский пиксель и бн,72 белый

----------


## cherven

> бн 09: Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:42671) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29 (9-13) 09 BLUE


Борт 09 надо добавить в список и искать по нему информацию
Борт 04 тоже надо добавить в список и искать информацию
Еще вызывает сомнение два бн.30 на инфографике крымской группировки. Один просто бн.30 , а другой бн.??, который позже стал бн.77, а это 2960729037, который был в Бельбеке бн.30. Меня мучают сомнения, что это один и тотже борт?

----------


## cherven

> https://imgur.com/N1DNJR9
> В этой схеме вправо в углу борт из Староконстантинова взорванный в Луганске. Он в Крыму отродясь не был


 2960520160 из Староконстантинова, имевший в Луганском музее бн.15 и поврежденный во время обстрелов, всетаки был в Бельбеке в 1996 году с бн.28. Только по моим данным раскраску "псевдосокол" он получил в Харькове, где был учебным пособие ХВВАУР, а потом с бн.15 был передан в музей Луганска.

----------


## Rutunda

> Вложение 96395
> Известный факт, что после крымской весны в 2014 году на аэродроме Бельбек осталось большое количество украинских МиГ-29. На известной инфографике было указано 49 бортов, причем 11 машин с неизвестными бортовыми номерами. Лично мне инфографика понравилась, так как там присутствовал камуфляж самолетов в 2014 году. Я решил узнать их бортовые номера. Что получилось, смотрите далее.
> 
> 01 синий; 2960729023; вып.24.04.1990; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; в 2015 убыл в ЛАРЗ (Скнилов); после ремонта украинский пиксель №75 белый 114 БрТА
> 01 синий; 2960728500; вып. 03.90; Украинская флора саки; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
> 03 синий; 29607?????; вып. ????; Украинская флора бельбек тип 1; не смог идентифицировать 
> 04 синий;
> 07 синий; 2960728502; вып. 03.90; Украинская флора саки; на хранении на аэродроме Бельбек (ВВС РФ)
> 09 синий; 29607?????; вып. ????; Украинская флора; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев 
> ...


№21 и 28 - что за укр флора??? Это борта из 9 Бригады в Озерном. Там свой уникальный окрас.
Откуда данные о том, что №25 на МУ2 из  204й? Он с 9й

----------


## cherven

О том что камуфляж украинских МиГ-29 называется украинской флорой я узнал из инфографики, в других источниках такой информации не видел, но название мне понравилось. "Озернянская схема" - такое название раскраски 9 бригады встречается очень часто, почему автор не использовал именно такое название для 21 и 28 не знаю. Но если я список составлял по инфографике, то и название раскраски оставил авторское.
Что касается №25 МУ2 так по моим данным это самолет 40 брта, куда он вместе с бн.12 в качестве МУ2 должен поступить на вооружение. А то, что он прошел Бельбек и Николаев написано в реестре МиГ-29. Это не исключает того, что он до Бельбека был в Озерном. В Бельбеке спарка №85 тоже вроде бы из Озерного, где была №51?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> 28 синий; 2960729035; вып. 06.90; Украинская флора бельбек тип2; в 2014 вывезен в Николаев; на хранении


Разве он не одним из первых был восстановлен? Вместе с №№82;06 и 17?

Если судить по фото-вполне живой.

Нижнее фото 2019 года.

----------


## Rutunda

> Разве он не одним из первых был восстановлен? Вместе с №№82;06 и 17?
> 
> Если судить по фото-вполне живой.
> 
> Нижнее фото 2019 года.


А номер разве не 28018? 
По озерке- №25 из Озерки и никогда в Бульбуляторе не был. В 10-11 годах его вывезли из Озерного вместе с 27 бортом.
В окраске Озерного были:
№20,21,22,24,26,28,29,30,31,32,33,50,51,52. Остальные серые
№85 временно находящаяся в Тавриде-это озерская №51. Что до нового 91- то это может быть и озерская 50 которая долго сидела в 40й.

----------


## Rutunda

Озерский 25й.

----------


## cherven

> Разве он не одним из первых был восстановлен? Вместе с №№82;06 и 17?
> Вложение 96452
> Если судить по фото-вполне живой.
> Вложение 96453
> Нижнее фото 2019 года.
> Вложение 96454


А ведь вы, наверное правы. Мало того что 2960729035 летает в Луцке, он даже "озернянский" камуфляж не сменил. Надо в реестре сделать уточнение

----------


## cherven

> А номер разве не 28018? 
> По озерке- №25 из Озерки и никогда в Бульбуляторе не был. В 10-11 годах его вывезли из Озерного вместе с 27 бортом.
> В окраске Озерного были:
> №20,21,22,24,26,28,29,30,31,32,33,50,51,52. Остальные серые
> №85 временно находящаяся в Тавриде-это озерская №51. Что до нового 91- то это может быть и озерская 50 которая долго сидела в 40й.


Перерыл весь реестр но 28018 не нашел

----------


## cherven

Знакомтесь 204 брта Украины

----------


## cherven

30 января 2020 года Запорожский авиаремонтный завод закончил ремонт очередного Су-27УБ

----------


## PECHKIN

Вчера в Одессе на Школьном

----------


## Rutunda

> Вчера в Одессе на Школьном


№ 39 и 71. Уже замазывать хорошо научились :-) Это мало поможет. Учитывая ка кони мажут машины

----------


## skydive

ГП "Авиакон" отремонтирует сломанную консоль крыла Ми-24ПУ1 зав. номер 3532433318349 из 12 ОБрАА



Ми-24ПУ1 зав. номер 3532433318349 из 12 ОБрАА (в/ч А3913, пп В5082, аэр. Новый Калинов, Львовская обл.) выпущен в сентябре 1983 г.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4953893.html

----------


## skydive

Су-25УБМ1К зав. номер 38220115021 ВС ВСУ продлят назначенный срок эксплуатации до 34 лет



ГП "Запорожский государственный авиационный ремонтный завод "МиГремонт" продлит за 351,897 тыс. грн. межремонтный срок эксплуатации самолету Су-25УБМ1К зав. номер 38220115021, выпущен 29 августа 1988 г., из состава 299-ый бригады тактической авиации ВС ВСУ с 12 до 14 лет.

Соответственно, будет продлен и назначенный срок эксплуатации - до 34 лет.





https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4976159.html

----------


## skydive

Очередной модернизированный штурмовик Су-25УБМ1К зав. номер 38220136725, выпущенный 28 июня 1991 г., бортовой номер 60 пополнил 299-ю бригаду тактической авиации ВС ВСУ



Очередной модернизированный штурмовик Су-25 (на приводимом фото - Су-25УБМ1К) пополнил боевой строй 299-й бригады тактической авиации. Запорожский государственный авиаремонтный завод «МиГремонт» ГК «Укроборонпром» передал бригаде тактической авиации Воздушных Сил очередной модернизированный штурмовик Су-25.



Kulbakino (UKOR) Ukraine - September 9, 2015



Су-25УБ зав. номер 38220136725, выпущенный 28 июня 1991 г., бортовой номер 60, снятый до ремонта


Как сообщили журналисту АрмияInform в командовании Воздушных Сил, работы на боевой машине проводились в соответствии с государственным оборонным заказом. Кроме частичной модернизации, специалистами авиапредприятия на Су-25 проведен и комплекс ремонтно-восстановительных работ, благодаря которому штурмовик получил значительный межремонтный ресурс эксплуатации - 12 лет.


После проведения проверок самолета инженерами и летчиками авиабригады, а также выполнения ознакомительного полета, Су-25 приземлился на аэродроме родной части.



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4978268.html

----------


## skydive

L-39M1 бортовой номер 07 зав. номер 533629 из состава 203-й учебной авиационной бригады ВС ВСУ



Апрель 2019 г.

L-39M1 бортовой номер 07 зав. номер 533629 на аэр. Кульбакино в составе 299-й бригады тактической авиации ВС ВСУ. Выпущен 9 декабря 1985 г. Прошел капитальный ремонт и модернизацию на ГП "Одесский авиационный завод".





См. на 0:14.



 Май 2020 г., аэр. Чугуев. 203-я учебная авиабригада.




https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4985974.html

----------


## skydive

Су-24М борт 44 зав. номер 1041650 7-ой бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Староконстантинов)





Су-24М бортовой номер 44 зав. номер 1041650, выпущен 24 октября 1987 г., 7-ой бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Староконстантинов)



Учебно-боевой самолет L-39C бортовой номер 71 зав. номер 834516, выпущен 29 сентября 1988 г., 7-ой бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Староконстантинов).




Су-24М бортовой номер 20 зав. номер 1341605, выпущен 1 октября 1991 г., 7-ой бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Староконстантинов) взлетает в паре с бортом 44 в ходе учебных полетов 10-11 июня с.г.





https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5029240.html

----------


## AndyM

L-39C бортовой номер 71 зав. номер 934675

----------


## skydive

L-39C зав. номер 934675 имеет другой бортовой номер.

----------


## skydive

Аварийная посадка вертолета Ми-2МСБ б/н 681, з/н 549718046 16-й отдельной бригады армейской авиации



16 августа 2019 года около 15 часов при выполнении полета по упражнению №10 КБП В-2018 (Курс боевой подготовки на вертолетах 2018 года): «Полет на площадку ограниченных размеров вне аэродрома» на зависании после захода на площадку по неустановленным в настоящее время досудебным расследованием причинам вертолет Ми-2МСБ б/н 681, з/н 549718046 воинской части А2595 (16-я отдельная бригада армейской авиации, аэр. Броды) начало вращать в левую сторону, в связи с чем он совершил аварийную посадку, во время которой борт вертолета упал на левую сторону, повредив фюзеляж и винты.

Пилотировали вертолет капитан Франкович и старший лейтенант Босак.


Вертолет Ми-2МСБ завода-изготовителя PZL-Swidnik, заводской номер 549718046, серийный номер 097-18, 1986 г. выпуска, оснащен турбовальными двигателями АИ-450В зав. номера 9054581700027 (правый) и 9054584600073 (левый) производства ПАО «Мотор Сич» при модернизации вертолетной техники в рамках совместного с ООО «Винницкий авиационный завод» выполнения контрактов государственного оборонного заказа 403/1/18/11 от 28.03.2018 года и 9942/18-Д(ВМС) от 13.06.2018 года.


При этом ООО «Винницкий авиационный завод» выполняло для ПАО «Мотор Сич» капитальный ремонт вертолетов Ми-2 и главных редукторов ВР-2, которые являются собственностью Министерства обороны Украины.



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5046399.html

----------


## skydive

МиГ-29МУ1 бортовые номера 15 и 17 из 40-ой бригады тактической авиации(аэр. Васильков)



МиГ-29МУ1 бортовой номер 15, зав. номер 2960725860, выпущен 30 декабря 1988 г., модернизирован на ЛГАРЗ в ноябре 2019 г., фото - 25 февраля 2020 г. Ранее входил в состав 642 миап (аэр. Лиманское), в мае 2014 г. вывезен из 204 брТА (аэр.Бельбек).

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5045164.html

----------


## cherven

Жаль Диана заводской МУ1 бн.17 не указала, может кто знает?

----------


## skydive

Проблемы Ми-2МСБ зав. номер 543737094 из 456-й бригады транспортной авиации




Оперативным путем установлено, что должностными лицами ГП «ВиАЗ», в нарушение условий договора о хранении имущества Минобороны Украины  присвоено семь главных редукторов ВР-2, один из которых (изделие ВР-2 зав. номер  474242123) установлен на вертолет Ми-2МСБ (заводской номер 543737094) 1974 г. выпуска, ориентировочная стоимость изделия ВР-2 составляет 1 млн. грн.).

С целью подтверждения или опровержения вышеуказанных фактов, необходимо получить указанные документы, касающиеся сдачи вертолета Ми-2МСБ зав. номер 543737094 в эксплуатацию после капитального ремонта.

Подтверждающие документы, свидетельствующие о наличии комплектующих деталей вертолета Ми-2МСБ зав. номер 543737094, хранятся в воинской части А1231 по адресу: Винницкая область, Винницкий район, с. Гавришовка.



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5050732.html

----------


## skydive

В Чугуеве разберут десять самолетов Л-39, МиГ-23МЛД и МиГ-23УБ ВС ВСУ


Chuguyev - (UKHW) Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23UB cn 03107 Ukraine, Июнь 4, 2009



203-я учебная авиационная бригада (в/ч А4104, аэр. Чугуев) Воздушных Сил ВСУ объявила тендер на услуги по разборке самолетов Л-39, МиГ-23МЛД, МиГ-23УБ.


1. самолет Л-39 зав. номер 530617, выпущен 12.01.1976 г.;
2. самолет Л-39 зав. номер 630633, выпущен 01.03.1976 г.;
3. самолет Л-39 зав. номер 530539, выпущен 19.09.1975 г.;
4. самолет Л-39 зав. номер 630646, выпущен 05.04.1976 г.;



Ukraine - Air Force 46 WHITE Chuguyev - (UKHW) Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23MLD Ukraine, Август 29, 2009

5. самолет МиГ-23МЛД зав. номер 0390317370;


Ukraine - Air Force 82 WHITE Chuguyev - (UKHW) Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23UB Ukraine, Июнь 12, 2010

6. самолет МиГ-23МЛД зав. номер 0390317520;



Ukraine - Air Force 82 WHITE Chuguyev - (UKHW) Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23UB Ukraine, Июнь 12, 2010
7. самолет МиГ-23УБ зав. номер 8902812;


8. самолет МиГ-23УБ зав. номер 8902816;


Судя по АПУ-60-2 был самым боевым среди учебно-боевых)) На остальных 4х УБшках подобного нема.



Chuguyev - (UKHW) Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23UB cn 03107 Ukraine, Август 28, 2004
9. самолет МиГ-23УБ зав. номер 9903107, бортовой номер 72; 


Ukraine - Air Force 80 Chuguyev - (UKHW) Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23UB  Ukraine, Ноябрь 13, 2010
10. самолет МиГ-23УБ зав. номер 49060040.





https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5078231.html

----------


## AndyM

5. самолет МиГ-23МЛД зав. номер 0390317370;
>> бортовой номер 47

7. самолет МиГ-23УБ зав. номер 8902812;
>> бортовой номер 80

8. самолет МиГ-23УБ зав. номер 8902816;
>> бортовой номер 84/94

10. самолет МиГ-23УБ зав. номер 49060040
>> бортовой номер 98

----------


## cherven

28 мая 2020 года МиГ-29 МУ2 бн.12 выполнил пуск ракет класса «воздух-поверхность» Х-29Т.
Двойной пуск управляемых ракет Х-29Т модернизированным МиГ-29МУ2,по наземным учебным целям был произведен на авиационном полигоне Повурск в Ковельськом районе на Волыни.
Вложение 99912
https://mil.in.ua/uk/news/rozpochaly...sfb7ggvsyEiLng

----------


## skydive

Отремонтирован МиГ-29 бортовой номер 35 зав. номер 2960718112 из 204-й БрТА (аэр. Луцк)



МиГ-29 бортовой номер 35 зав. номер 2960718112, выпущен в апреле 1988 г.,  из состава 204-й бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Луцк)




МиГ-29 бортовой номер 35, зав. номер 2960718112




Накануне Дня Воздушных Сил в строй 204-й Севастопольской авиационной бригады стал еще один боевой самолет. Истребитель МиГ-29 был частично модернизирован и прошел первый ремонт на Львовском государственном авиационно-ремонтном заводе - одном из крупнейших предприятий Государственного концерна «Укроборонпром».


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5239617.html

----------


## skydive

ГП «Антонов» продлит в 2020 г. назначенный срок службы 9 самолетам Ан-24, -26, -30 ВС ВСУ





ГП «Антонов» и в/ч А0215 (Командование Воздушных Сил ВСУ) заключили Договор №2.3841.2020/159/20 от 27 июля 2020 г. на сумму 2 440 425,96 грн. о продлении срока службы 9 самолетам Ан-24, Ан-26(Ш) и Ан-30.


Продление назначенного и межремонтного срока службы этапом на 2 года будет проведено на:

- самолетах Ан-24Б зав. номера:
87304706, бортовой номер 01, выпущен 30 октября 1968 г.;
97305306, бортовой номер 777, выпущен 21 июня 1969 г.;
- самолетах Ан-26 (Ш) зав. номера:
54-06, бортовой номер 25, выпущен 26 августа 1977 г.;
56-08, бортовой номер 76, выпущен 21 октября 1977 г.;
75-09, бортовой номер 39, выпущен 24 января 1979 г.;
82-06, бортовой номер 05, выпущен .. июня 1979 г.;
102-09, бортовой номер 21, выпущен .. октября 1980 г.;
116-07, бортовой номер 22, выпущен 21 ноября 1981 г.;

- самолете Ан-30 зав. номер 06-09, бортовой номер 81, выпущен 28 марта 1975 г.





https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5224484.html

----------


## skydive

Проблемы ГП«Завод 410 ГА»: контракт на модернизацию Ан-32Б ВВС Индии и три не принятых Ан-26 МОУ




3. Отсутствие утвержденного финансового бюджета в МОУ. ГП «ЗАВОД 410 ГА» планировал в I квартале 2020 г. завершить капитальный ремонт (заключительный этап) самолета Ан-26 зав. номер 12-02, а до конца 2020 года еще двух самолетов Ан-26 зав. номера 37-01, 50-07.


Несвоевременная уплата Заказчиком за услуги по ремонту AT приведет к увеличению на предприятии кредиторской задолженности (в связи с невозможностью осуществлять расчеты с поставщиками и соисполнителями за предоставленные товары и услуги), у предприятия могут возникнуть проблемы с оплатой коммунальных платежей, общеобязательных платежей в бюджет и выплате заработной платы работникам предприятия.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5184947.html

----------


## skydive

На 410-м заводе ГА уронили Ан-26 бортовой номер 59 ВС ВСУ



25 июня во время финальных испытаниях был поврежден модернизированный Ан-26 Министерства обороны Украины. Самолет должен был быть сдан госзаказчику 30 июня.


6 февраля 2018 г. на предприятие для выполнения работ по техническому обслуживанию прибыл самолет Ан-26 бортовой номер 59, зав. номер 12-02, выпущенный 25 апреля 1972 г., Государственного научно-испытательного центра Вооруженных Сил Украины.






Коба Василий Обидно в двойне что после ремонта( куча работы снова на ровном месте (

Андрей Шор консоль крыла сломали, законцовку :(


Alexey Shovkovich Что с шасси?
Андрей Шор Alexey Shovkovich убрали...


Андрей Шор Iurii Bielikov это понятно.
Жалко, что к передаче практически готов был


Maks Pavlovskij Писали, что это было ещё дня три-четыре назад.
Андрей Шор Да, вот фотка появилась



Андрей Шор Yuriy Ton 26. Убрали шасси на стоянке.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5099970.html

----------


## cherven

> Отремонтирован МиГ-29 бортовой номер 35 зав. номер 2960718112 из 204-й БрТА (аэр. Луцк)
> 
> 
> 
> МиГ-29 бортовой номер 35, зав. номер 2960718112
> 
> Накануне Дня Воздушных Сил в строй 204-й Севастопольской авиационной бригады стал еще один боевой самолет. Истребитель МиГ-29 был частично модернизирован и прошел первый ремонт на Львовском государственном авиационно-ремонтном заводе - одном из крупнейших предприятий Государственного концерна «Укроборонпром».


Однако ни в реестре, ни у себя в списке украинских бортов я такого не нашел. Неужели еще одна находка?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-27 №*24* ВВС Украины 831-й авиабригады. На 1:58 дорожный знак влетел в лев. воздухозаборник.

----------


## Мотылёк

> Су-27 №*24* ВВС Украины 831-й авиабригады. На 1:58 дорожный знак влетел в лев. воздухозаборник.


Преждевременное касание "полосы" и стойкой(колесом) зацепил  ограждение дороги.

----------


## Avia M

> Преждевременное касание "полосы" и стойкой(колесом) зацепил  ограждение дороги.


Так отбойник между основных опор... Повезло.

----------


## PECHKIN

> Так отбойник между основных опор... Повезло.


Значит мне не показалось, хотя не верилось в такое... Это шедеврально  :Biggrin: 
Или, так было задумано?

----------


## Avia M

> Или, так было задумано?


Вы о "усилении" кромки ВЗ? В ТЭЧ приклепали бы аккуратнее... :Smile:

----------


## skydive

Первый из двух Ан-26 борт 99 авиации ВМС Украины прибыл на «Завод 410 ГА» для ремонта и модернизации




Пресс-служба Государственного предприятия «Завод 410 ГА» сообщает:


Впервые за почти 2 года, 11 сентября 2020 г. на ГП «ЗАВОД 410 ГА» прибыл первый из двух самолетов Ан-26 с модернизацией по заказу Военно-морских сил Вооруженных сил Украины. Второй самолет сейчас проходит подготовку к перелету на предприятие.


_Ан-26 бортовой номер 99, зав. номер 20-05, выпущенный 17 декабря 1973 г., из состава 456 бригады транспортной авиации. Перед отлетом из аэр. Гавришовка (Винница), 11 сентября 2020 г. Последний капремонт проходил в декабре 1998 г._

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5451773.html

----------


## skydive

ЛГАРЗ отремонтирует консоли крыла на самолете МиГ-29 зав. номер 2960729003 из 204-й БрТА (аэр. Луцк)



ГП «Львовский государственный авиационно-ремонтный завод» на основании подписанного 1 сентября с.г. договора № 08-18/35/84 произведет ремонт консоли крыла на самолете МиГ-29 зав. номер 2960729003 из 204-й БрТА (аэр. Луцк).





_МиГ-29 бортовой номер 47, зав. номер 2960729003, выпущенный 31 марта 1990 г., после аварийной посадки вечером 10 апреля 2020 г. на аэр. Мелитополь из состава находящегося там дежурного звена 204-й тактической авиационной бригады воздушных сил Украины (аэр. Луцк)_




Место поставки товаров или место выполнения работ или оказания услуг: 43023, Украина, Волынская область, Луцк, ул. Киверцевская 85


Срок поставки товаров, выполнение работ или оказания услуг: до 31 декабря 2020 г.


Цена - 99 117,95 грн.



_МиГ-29 бортовой номер 47, зав. номер 2960729003, выпущенный 31 марта 1990 г. Kulbakino - Nikolayev - (UKOR) Ukraine, Апрель 2018 г._







По-видимому, речь идет о совершившем 10 апреля 2020 г. аварийную посадку в аэр. Мелитополь самолете с бортовым номером 47.



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5548368.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

При обстреле уничтожен флагман украинской авиации – легендарный Ан-225 «Мрия». Это произошло на аэродроме «Антонов» в Гостомеле под Киевом, где находился самолёт. Его восстановление будет стоить более 3 млрд долларов и потребует длительного времени. Украина приложит все усилия, чтобы эти работы оплатила Россия.

УкрОборонПром.

----------


## Fencer

Опубликованы кадры уничтоженных МиГ-29 ВСУ на аэродроме в Ивано-Франковске https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20222271146-KASbS.html/player/

----------


## Walker

> При обстреле уничтожен флагман украинской авиации – легендарный Ан-225 «Мрия». Это произошло на аэродроме «Антонов» в Гостомеле под Киевом, где находился самолёт. Его восстановление будет стоить более 3 млрд долларов и потребует длительного времени. Украина приложит все усилия, чтобы эти работы оплатила Россия.
> 
> УкрОборонПром.


вы зачем всякое говно цитируете?

----------


## Fencer

> Попадание в ангар в Гостомеле.


Попадание в ангар видно, но что там Ан-225 - не видно.

----------


## stream

> Попадание в ангар видно, но что там Ан-225 - не видно.


https://sun9-48.userapi.com/impg/Huu...9db&type=album

----------


## osipov



----------


## Fencer

> При обстреле уничтожен флагман украинской авиации – легендарный Ан-225 «Мрия». Это произошло на аэродроме «Антонов» в Гостомеле под Киевом, где находился самолёт. Его восстановление будет стоить более 3 млрд долларов и потребует длительного времени. Украина приложит все усилия, чтобы эти работы оплатила Россия.
> 
> УкрОборонПром.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysa5pTtwO3Q&t=71s
https://www.blick.ch/ausland/exklusi...d17389662.html

----------


## PECHKIN

Крушения самолета Ан26 REG/UZB
RMK/aircraft evacuation flight
по маршруту Запорожье/08.30 – Ужгород.
Взлет в 08.44.
ГСЧС доложил в 09.21 о падении самолета в районе н.п.Михайловка Вольнянского р-на Запорожской обл. (10 км к северу от аэродрома Запорожья).
На борту находились 3 человека.
На месте падения - пожар, найденЫ: 1 человек погиб, 2 - ранены.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

да пусть они, что угодно говорят

----------


## Мотылёк



----------


## Transit

UR-UZB это же гражданский борт, причем тут ВВС?

----------


## RA3DCS

> UR-UZB это же гражданский борт, причем тут ВВС?


Мобилизованный!

----------


## lindr

> UR-UZB это же гражданский борт, причем тут ВВС?


В военное время понятие гражданский борт абсурдно.
Все что в воздухе или плывет по морю, двигается по земле- законная цель.
Любые гуманитарные перевозки только по предварительной договоренности с другой стороной.
Впрочем это вещь обоюдострая. Это надо брать в расчет и не строить иллюзий.

----------


## Red307

> В военное время понятие гражданский борт абсурдно.
> Все что в воздухе или плывет по морю, двигается по земле- законная цель.
> Любые гуманитарные перевозки только по предварительной договоренности с другой стороной.
> Впрочем это вещь обоюдострая. Это надо брать в расчет и не строить иллюзий.


Где тут "военное время"? Идет "спецоперация по освобождению...".

----------


## lindr

> Где тут "военное время"? Идет "спецоперация по освобождению...".


К чему эта дешевая поддевка? 

На тусовке обывателей и прокатило, бы, но здесь народ сидит серьезный просто часть советской культуры воспитания состоит в том чтобы не произносить при беседе вслух вещи которые 90% собравшимся очевидны.

Я примерно 80% своих мыслей по теме принципиально не озвучиваю. 

Кому-надо все знают а обывателям надо озвучивать исключительно пропаганду, и ибо обыватели по всему миру - это сборище доверчивых истеричек.

У меня другое отношение к жизни: работая в ВПК и проходя на рабочее место я прекрасно понимаю, что я сам и то здание, где я нахожусь - это законная военная цель. Такого рода военный удар полностью законен и не нарушает никаких конвенций. 

Причем основная цель не даже матчасть а люди.

Я бы Сам именно так воевал, того же жду от противника.

Как я отношусь к такой возможной участи? Да никак. Смерть - это необходимый этап жизни, у кого-то раньше у кого-то позже.

Наша жизнь - лишь рябь на воде, и максимум, на что можно рассчитывать в итоге - пара строчек или абзац в учебнике истории.

----------


## Red307

Вариант принят второй, а все идет к дефису четыре.
Хотя я не вижу, какие " войны на территории РФ" предполагаются. Разве что гражданская.

----------


## lindr

> Хотя я не вижу, какие " войны на территории РФ" предполагаются. Разве что гражданская.


20% ВВП Таджикистана это переводы из РФ.

Узбекистан получает от нас около 10 млрд долларов по той же причине.

Плюс нищяя анархисткая Киргизия.

Подорожание пшеницы из-за неурожая 2010 на 10 лет зажгло пожар в четырех ближневосточных странах, тут будет хуже. 

Плюс голодный из злой Афганистан который при слабой РФ может рискнуть рвануть на Север.

Плюс Казахстан как мягкое подбрюшье с 40% мировых залежей урана и серьезными внутренними проблемами.

Плюс тюркский  фактор в Поволжье, плюс энергичный Кавказ живущий на дотации.

Плюс подрывная деятельность Финляндии и Эстонии на разных конгрессах Угро-финских народов.

Плюс Китай, что мечтает о портах на Японском море.

Потому вариант 


> а все идет к дефису четыре


 допустить никак нельзя, тут даже локальное применение ЯО будет меньшим злом.

Я все-таки надеюсь западные партнеры понимают, что загонять нас в угол смертельно опасно.

----------


## lindr

> Все колониальные страны лишились колоний после ВМВ.


Не все. 

Не лишились. 

США разобрали одну только *Британскую Империю как основного своего врага* в первой и второй трети 20 века. 

Простой факт: Камерун, ЦАР, Буркина Фасо, Чад, Габон, Мали, Нигер Бенин, Сенегал, Гвинея-Бисау, Того не имеют своей валюты.

Эмиссию осуществляет за них Франция, Плюс военные базы...




> После применения ТЯО, Россия перестанет существовать.


Если по НАТО, то да.

Иначе... У Запада со времен есть правило: не ввязываться в войну если есть риск получить ответку.

Никто не не будет рисковать жизнями европейцев ради папуасов из Украины, Грузии или Молдавии. 




> Надо было в Казахстан идти. Оттуда в Узбекистан и Таджикистан, согласно этой теории.


Зачем завоевывать, то что и так наше? Узбекистан, Киргизия и Таджикистан - экономически наши колонии. С Казахстаном нет серьезных проблем и независимый он нужнее в качестве окна в мир.

Грузия накушалась в 2008 и сидит тихо а после картинок 2022 с раздолбанными городами вряд-ли рискнет.

У Азербайджана к РФ никаких претензий, к Армении - да, но Армения с 2020 уже не самостоятельное государство а Русско-Турецкий протекторат.

Белоруссия затихла.

На 2022 год Украина была единственной серзьеной проблемой.




> Да ещё показал, какая у нас беззубая армия.


Реально в боевых действиях с нашей стороны задействовано ничтожное число сил. По оценкам США сейчас воюют около 70 БТГ из 140 развернутых. С максимальным напряжением воюют лишь силы ЛНР и ДНР.

----------


## lindr

Сбитый под Курском Байрактар выпущен весной-летом 2021.

Заводской номер S-49T

S серия номер 49, Самая массовая Т - серия. У Киргизии Т214. Первые машины на Украине имели номера Т50+

----------


## lindr

Сбитый под Херсоном Байрактар зав. номер Т-187. Т-серия (без доп. спутникового канала)

----------


## Transit

> Сбитый под Херсоном Байрактар зав. номер Т-187. Т-серия (без доп. спутникового канала)


Этот потерян ещё в марте-апреле (№74 Т187 10-й МАБр базирование Одесса/Николаев). Выходит S-серия это уже поставки из состава на восполнение?

----------


## lindr

S - это новая модификация выпускается с 2021.
 По идее должны сменить Т на конвейере.
В Азербайджане в  2020 на параде был Т141. Как уже писал Т выпустили больше 220 штук.

----------


## lindr

Еще один сбитый Байрактар S серии S-51T

Составил также предварительный список по идентифицированным потерям Су-25

25508104022		№31			25.09.83	СССР	29	90-й ОШАП, 206-й ОШАП бн 42, Украина 299.БРТА уничтожен на земле 24.02.22																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
25508104023		№31			30.09.83	СССР	12	200-я ОШАЭ, 299-й КШАП, 299-й ОМШАП, Украина 299.ОШАП 12, 299.ШАБР уничтожен на земле 24.02.22																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
25508110288		№31			31.11.88	СССР	36	452-й ОШАП, Украина 452.ОШАП, 299.БРТА М1 19 сбит 26.02.22																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
25508110263		№31			30.09.88	СССР	18	452-й ОШАП, Украина 452.ОШАП, 299.БРТА М1 31 сбит 03.22																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
25508110319		№31			30.12.88	СССР	41	452-й ОШАП, Украина 452.ОШАП, 299.БРТА бн 39 М1 сбит 24-25.02.22																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																														


Предположительно 

25508110262		№31			30.09.88	СССР	17	452-й ОШАП, Украина 452.ОШАП, 299.БРТА М1 30 сбит 03.22

----------


## lindr

Где-то должен быть Т261 ??? Выпущен в январе 2022

----------


## Avia M

Су-24 сбили в воздухе в районе острова Змеиный, а штурмовик Су-25 — в Днепропетровской области, в районе села Кошевое.
Истребитель Су-27 поражён в районе села Ингулец в Херсонской области.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/3583019.html

----------


## lindr

Идентифицирован Су-24М сбитый под Изюмом 

1141601	М	№153	11	01	04.04.88	СССР	49	727-й ГвБАП, Украина 727.ГвБАП 49, 44.БАП, 44.БАБР, 7.БРТА		

Заводской номер виден на киле.

----------


## Avia M

"Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбит самолет Су-27 воздушных сил Украины в районе населенного пункта Платоновка Луганской Народной Республики. 

https://ria.ru/20220506/pvo-17873043...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

В районе острова Змеиный сбиты в воздухе: украинский бомбардировщик Су-24, истребитель Су-27, три вертолета Ми-8.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/2022571951-4j07h.html

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

По рисунку на №15 похож.

----------


## Avia M

9 мая 2022, 13:01 В течение ночи российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты три самолёта воздушных сил Украины.
«Два МиГ-29 в районах Иверское и Новодонецкое ДНР, также один Су-25 в районе Погоновки Харьковской области»


Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/3586199.html

----------


## Avia M

«В течение дня российскими средствами ПВО над городом Северодонецк сбит самолет МиГ-29 воздушных сил Украины»


Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/accidents/3586427.html

----------


## Transit

Кадры поражения штурмовика УР с тепловизора подтверждаются. В ходе БЗ над Изюмом 15.04.2022 потерян Су-25 299-й БрТА, погиб к-н Середюк. Почти успел спрятаться в складках местности.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Разглядывал обломки Су-27 Оксанченко. Это может быть частью зав.№?

----------


## lindr

Подходят два:
36911035818	П	№126	35	18	21.08.91	СССР	08	62-й ИАП, Украина 08 62.ВАП, 894.ВАП бн 39, 208.ВАБР, 9.БТА, 831.БРТА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
36911035819	П	№126	35	19	21.08.91	СССР	09	62-й ИАП, Украина 09 62.ВАП, 894.ВАП, 208.ВАБР, 831.ВАБР бн 59, 831.БРТА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							

Моя версия, что это* 35818* 

Есть мысли исходя из наличия второго фото с кабиной?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Подходят два:
> 36911035818	П	№126	35	18	21.08.91	СССР	08	62-й ИАП, Украина 08 62.ВАП, 894.ВАП бн 39, 208.ВАБР, 9.БТА, 831.БРТА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
> 36911035819	П	№126	35	19	21.08.91	СССР	09	62-й ИАП, Украина 09 62.ВАП, 894.ВАП, 208.ВАБР, 831.ВАБР бн 59, 831.БРТА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
> 
> Моя версия, что это* 35818* 
> 
> Есть мысли исходя из наличия второго фото с кабиной?



Не подходит №39, как мне кажется.
Надпись: "контроль давления..."- ближе к краю темного пикселя и сам пиксель немного длиннее. Плюс на 39-м какая-то заплатка, но это по сути и не важно.

----------


## lindr

Как насчет второго (59)?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Как насчет второго (59)?


У искомого пиксель режет вот эту часть равно пополам. К сожалению фото №59, чтобы был нужный ракурс, я пока не нашел.

----------


## Avia M

> Не подходит №39


Поддерживаю...

----------


## Avia M

> Как насчет второго (59)?


У 59 герметик присутствует (по периметру остекления)...

----------


## Transit

А вот эта эмблема на всех самолетах бригады есть, или что то индивидуальное?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> А вот эта эмблема на всех самолетах бригады есть, или что то индивидуальное?


Это самоклейка. По ней пробовал искать-на фото ни у одного не увидел. Возможно приклеена незадолго до.

Если я правильно определил-это дублирующий номер на киле и № "59", при богатой и безудержной фантазии, в нем можно разглядеть.

----------


## Transit

Походу это "сотка". вот фото на Alamy, где просматривается разорванный номер по правому борту. Отмеченный кружком пиксель попадается только на №100.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Походу это "сотка". вот фото на Alamy, где просматривается разорванный номер по правому борту. Отмеченный кружком пиксель попадается только на №100.


А это начало 2-го "0"?

----------


## Transit

> А это начало 2-го "0"?


Или окончание первого, а следующая цифра попала в разрыв.

----------


## lindr

> Походу это "сотка". вот фото на Alamy, где просматривается разорванный номер по правому борту. Отмеченный кружком пиксель попадается только на №100.


36911035716	П	№126	35	16	21.08.91	СССР	06	62-й ИАП, Украина 06 62.ВАП, 894 ВАП бн 52, 208.ВАБР, 831.ВАБР, 831.БРТА, бн 100

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Или окончание первого, а следующая цифра попала в разрыв.


Вот эти "шашки" характерные.


И надпись подходящая-перед стойкой, а не за.


Правда у 101-го всё то же самое.


Но у 101-го не подходит пиксел фонаря.


Так что да. 100-ка похоже.

----------


## lindr

0053462873	МД	№ 84	47	09	1985	СССР	CCCP-76652	Украина UR-76322, 76322	

Уничтожен на земле в Мелитополе.

Этот?

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 16 мая - РИА Новости. Российские средства ПВО сбили украинский бомбардировщик Су-24. 
«в районах населенных пунктов Евгеновка Николаевской области и Великая Камышеваха сбиты в воздухе два самолета Су-25 воздушных сил Украины» заявил в понедельник официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

----------


## Avia M

21 мая. Российская истребительная авиация в воздушном бою в районе населенного пункта Белицкое в ДНР сбила украинский Су-25.

https://ria.ru/20220521/aviatsiya-17...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

Украинская 299-я Бригада Тактической Авиации в войне https://militarizm.su/vojna-na-ukrai...s-rossiej.html
Подтвержденные потери украинской авиации https://militarizm.su/vojna-na-ukrai...1-03-2022.html
Украинские МиГ-29 в войне с Росcией | Militarizm https://militarizm.su/vojna-na-ukrai...s-rosciej.html
Украинские Су-24 - последний парад ? https://militarizm.su/vojna-na-ukrai...nij-parad.html

----------


## osipov

А есть какие-либо сведения об уничтожении в воздухе или на земле Су-27УБ, Су-25УБ и МиГ-29УБ ?
Или столь ценные для ВСУ спарки вывели за пределы Украины еще на раннем этапе ?

----------


## Transit

Вроде 24.02.2022 была сбита "спарка" (Пасулько / Коханский).

----------


## Fencer

> При обстреле уничтожен флагман украинской авиации – легендарный Ан-225 «Мрия». Это произошло на аэродроме «Антонов» в Гостомеле под Киевом, где находился самолёт. Его восстановление будет стоить более 3 млрд долларов и потребует длительного времени. Украина приложит все усилия, чтобы эти работы оплатила Россия.
> 
> УкрОборонПром.


Создатель разрушенного Ан-225 "Мрия" опроверг его вывоз на утилизацию https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/28/244519/

----------


## RA3DCS

По решению властей Бровар в парке Победы убирают советскую технику, заявил мэр города Игорь Сапожко. 
На Украине нацисты продолжают сносить памятники и топтать память о своих предках.
 Уничтожить историю, стереть прошлое, забыть предков-героев, благодаря которым вообще существует Украина. 
Их борьба.

----------


## Fencer

> По решению властей Бровар в парке Победы убирают советскую технику, заявил мэр города Игорь Сапожко.


https://news.bigmir.net/ukraine/6312...tskie-samolety

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

49-й у Антоновского моста.

----------


## lindr

> 49-й у Антоновского моста.


25508110125		№31			31.12.87	СССР	35	90-й ОШАП, 299-й КШАП бн 25, 299-й ОМШАП, Украина 299.ОШАП, 299.БРТА М1 49 сбит 26.02.22?

----------


## RA3DCS

В сети появились документы завода МОТОР СИЧ по модернизации Украиной вертолета Ми-2 в вариант легкого ударного вертолета под обозначением Ми-2МСБ. Но скорее всего это так и осталось на бумаге.

----------


## lindr

Байрактар №75 предположительно Т-188, До этого был сбит №74 Т-187

----------


## lindr

Сбит Су-27 ВВС Украины N 38 зав. номер 36911035509

----------


## APKAH

> Сбит Су-27 ВВС Украины N 38 зав. номер 36911035509






Пока известно как минимум о четырёх случаях потери самолётов Су-27 ВВСУ в ходе конфликта:

●24.02.2022 уничтожение Су-27 №?? (?????), 9 брта (Озёрное)
Около 05:20 уничтожен ударом КР на аэродроме, полностью сгорел.

●25.02.2022 катастрофа Су-27 №?? (?????), 831 брта (Миргород), п-к Александр Оксанченко
Около 04:20 во время полёта над микрорайоном Киева по ошибке сбит украинским расчётом ЗРК С-300П.

●28.02.2022 катастрофа Су-27 №?? (?????), 831 брта (Миргород), м-р Степан Чобану
Сбит в воздушном бою над Кропивницким. Один из опытнейших лётчиков украинских Воздушных сил. Похоронен на военном кладбище в Миргороде.

●05.06.2022 катастрофа Су-27 №38 (35409), 9 брта (Озёрное), лётчик  погиб
Сбит (предположительно Су-30СМ?) в районе Орехова (Запорожская обл.);

----------


## osipov

> Пока известно как минимум о четырёх случаях потери самолётов Су-27 ВВСУ в ходе конфликта:
> 
> ●24.02.2022 уничтожение Су-27 №?? (?????), 9 брта (Озёрное)
> Около 05:20 уничтожен ударом КР на аэродроме, полностью сгорел.
> 
> ●25.02.2022 катастрофа Су-27 №?? (?????), 831 брта (Миргород), п-к Александр Оксанченко
> Около 04:20 во время полёта над микрорайоном Киева по ошибке сбит украинским расчётом ракетой ЗРК «Бук-М1».
> 
> ●28.02.2022 катастрофа Су-27 №?? (?????), 831 брта (Миргород), м-р Степан Чобану
> ...


А есть потерянные Су-27УБ или столь ценные машины для ВСУ были выведены за пределы страны еще в самом начале конфликта ?

----------


## Fencer

Ан-24 https://lostarmour.info/vsu/an-24/
Ан-30 https://lostarmour.info/vsu/an-30/
Ил-76 https://lostarmour.info/vsu/il-76/
МиГ-29 https://lostarmour.info/vsu/mig-29/
Су-24 https://lostarmour.info/vsu/su-24/
Су-25 https://lostarmour.info/vsu/su-25/
Су-27 https://lostarmour.info/vsu/su-27/

----------


## lindr

Номер 38 не мог быть сбит ПЗРК по характеру повреждений.
Самолет падал вертикально вниз объятый пламенем. Такое возможно при попадании крупным калибром или при длительном полете с пожаром на борту. Второе маловероятно.
По последним фото кресло на месте. Летчик в кабине.

----------


## APKAH

> А есть потерянные Су-27УБ или столь ценные машины для ВСУ были выведены за пределы страны еще в самом начале конфликта ?


Вероятно уничтоженные есть. Пока по фотографиям и информации в СМИ удалось определиться только с четырьмя бортами.




> Номер 38 не мог быть сбит ПЗРК по характеру повреждений.
> Самолет падал вертикально вниз объятый пламенем. Такое возможно при попадании крупным калибром или при длительном полете с пожаром на борту. Второе маловероятно.
> По последним фото кресло на месте. Летчик в кабине.


Согласен. Пишут что это работа Су-30СМ из Халино.

----------


## Саныч 62

> Пишут что это работа Су-30СМ из Халино.


 Над Орехово Запоржской области? Не далековато от Халино?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

С номером

----------


## Avia M

> Над Орехово Запоржской области? Не далековато от Халино?


А от Петрозаводска? :Confused:

----------


## lindr

> С номером


2960725863	9-13	№30	41	19	30.12.88	СССР	49?	Украина 92.ВАП 08, 270.АБ, 8.ВАП, 40.ВАК, 40.ВАБР, 40.БРТА, МУ1 16

----------


## Антоха

> 2960725863	9-13	№30	41	19	30.12.88	СССР	49?	Украина 92.ВАП 08, 270.АБ, 8.ВАП, 40.ВАК, 40.ВАБР, 40.БРТА, МУ1 16


 

похоже, что левый стабилизатор был заменен, так как "родной" принял на себя основной поток осколков.

----------


## Саныч 62

> А от Петрозаводска?


 Плюс 2300. Я к тому, что из Халино до Орехова пересекаешь Украину туда и обратно. И будет ли в районе Орехова МиГ? Правда есть варианты, когда обратно не сразу.

----------


## Avia M

> Правда есть варианты


СМ из Халино, но работает с иной точки.

----------


## Саныч 62

> СМ из Халино, но работает с иной точки.


Думается, что в этом случае корректней называть его халинским (по принадлежности), а не из Халино (по аэродрому вылета). Разница, к примеру, между "взлетел угловский" и "взлетел из Угловки" может быть существенной.

----------


## Avia M

> Думается, что в этом случае корректней называть его халинским (по принадлежности), а не из Халино (по аэродрому вылета). Разница, к примеру, между "взлетел угловский" и "взлетел из Угловки" может быть существенной.


Согласен. Но автор решил иначе...

----------


## APKAH

> Над Орехово Запоржской области? Не далековато от Халино?


Согласен что на Херсонско-Запорожском фронте логично применение Су-30СМ с одной из точек Крыма. Возможно лётчик был родом из халинского полка. Информация о "халинском" Су-30СМ с иного форума, как на самом деле там было, покажет время. К слову в сводках МО за тот день об сбитии Миг-29 ничего сказано не было, так что не факт что это вообще наш истребитель сбил тот украинский Миг-29. Между тем имеется информация и о лётчике 1955 г.р. из РБ погибшем 12 Мая на Су-25 под Попасной. То есть лётный состав работает со всего бывшего Союза.

----------


## lindr

Байрактар зааодской номер Т274 выпуска февраля- марта 2022, сбит в мае 2022.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Нидерландское авиационное издание Scramble Magazine публикует фотографии украинского истребителя, упавшего в Житомирской области.
> 
> Скорее всего, фото сделали натовские инструкторы. Показать это украинцам в украинской прессе наша армия не посчитала нужным.


Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## Avia M

Ранее пост 1228...

----------


## Rutunda

> Источник - Ссылка.


Декабрь 2018. День принятия их тубуса. Тогда летчик в нем погиб. Сдвиг ветра

----------


## lindr

Сбит очередной Байрактар под Харьковом
Судя по шильде зав. номер Т54

----------


## Transit

Пик приходится на февраль-март.

24.02.2022	Ан-26	 с. Триполье Обуховского р-на Киевской обл.
24.02.2022 Л-39 39 БрТА	м-р	Коломиец	с. Крынцлов Хмельницкой обл *воздушный бой*
24.02.2022	МиГ-29	40 БрТА	п/п-к	Ерко	с. Гостомель Киевской обл *воздушный бой*
24.02.2022	МиГ-29	40 БрТА	ст.л-т	Радионов	г. Васильков Киевской обл. *воздушный бой*
24.02.2022	УТС ?	40 БрТА	л-т	Пасулько / п/п-к	Коханский Обуховский р-н Киевской обл.
24.02.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	п/п-к	Жибров	с. Чаплынка Херсонской обл.
24.02.2022	Су-24М	7 БрТА	м-р	Куликов / м-р	Савчук	с. Гостомель Киевской обл
25.02.2022	Су-27 831 БрТА	п-к	Оксанченко	Киев, р-н Осокорки
25.02.2022	МиГ-29 114 БрТА	летчик жив	с. Грушка Ивано-Франковской обл.
25.02.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	п/п-к	Матуляк	с. Глебовка Киевской обл *воздушный бой*
26.02.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	к-н	Антихович	н.п. Новая Каховка Херсонской обл.
26.02.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	к-н	Щербаков	н.п. Новая Каховка Херсонской обл.
26.02.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	ст.л-т	Максимов	Херсонская обл.
27.02.2022	Су-24М	7 БрТА	м-р	Белоус / к-н	Довгалюк	с. Березовка Киевской обл.		
28.02.2022	Су-27	831 БрТА	м-р	Чобан	г. Кропивницкий Кировоградской обл. *воздушный бой*
28.02.2022	Ми-8	16 ОБрАА	п-к	Григорьев (КВ) / л-т	Гнатюк (ЛШ) / ст.л-т	Нестерук (БТ)	д. Макаров Киевской обл

01.03.2022	Ми-8	10 МАБр	к-н	Мацина ? (КВ)	Николаевская обл. (экипаж жив)
02.03.2022	МиГ-29	40 БрТА	м-р	Бринжала	г. Васильков Киевкой обл. *воздушный бой*
02.03.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	к-н	Корпан	г. Староконстантинов Хмельницкой обл.
02.03.2022	Су-24М	7 БрТА	п-к	Коваленко / к-н	Казимиров с. Довбыш Новоград-Волынский р-н	
03.03.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	к-н	Мороз	с. Новоалександровка Николаевской обл.
04.03.2022	Ми-8	11 ОБрАА	л-т	Глиненко (ЛШ) / к-н	Пентела (БТ)	пос. Великая Новоселка Донецкой обл.
06.03.2022	2 Ми-8МСБ-В	18 ОБрАА	к-н	Чуйко (КВ) / м-р	Зебницкий (ЛШ) / к-н	Горбань (КВ) / к-н	Бондаренко (ЛШ) / м-р Туревич (БТ)	Николаев 		
08.03.2022	МиГ-29	40 БрТА	м-р	Люташин	с. Березовка Бучанского р-на Киевкой обл.
08.03.2022	Ми-8	11 ОБрАА	п/п-к 	Гегечкори	с. Бервица Броварского р-на Киевской обл.
08.03.2022	Ми-8		к-н	Чиж (КВ) / к-н	Пепеляшко (ЛШ) / к-н	Скляр (БТ)	с. Новая Басань Черниговской обл.
08.03.2022	Ми-24	16 ОБрАА	п-к	Мариняк (КВ) / к-н	Беззуб (ЛОП)	с. Кулажинцы Броварского р-на Киевской обл.
09.03.2022	МиГ-29	204 БрТА	м-р	Лысенко	с. Новополь Житомирского р-на *воздушный бой*
12.03.2022	Су-24М	7 БрТА	п/п-к	Ошкало / м-р	Чехун	с. Беляевка Херсонской обл.
13.03.2022	МиГ-29	40 БрТА	к-н	Тарабалка	Житомир
14.03.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	м-р	Василюк	г. Волноваха Донецкой обл
15.03.2022	вертолет	11 ОБрАА	к-н	Борис / л-т	Тимошенко	г. Марьинка Донецкой обл.	
21.03.2022	Су-24М	7 БрТА	м-р	Ходаковский / штурман жив	Покровский р-н Запорожской обл
23.03.2022	МиГ-29	204 БрТА	м-р	Чумаченко	с. Тригорье Житомирского р-на *воздушный бой*
30.03.2022	Су-24М	7 БрТА	п-к	Сикаленко / м-р	Городничев	с. Канатово Крапивницкого р-на Кировоградской обл.
31.03.2022	Ми-8	16 ОБрАА	м-р	Тимусь (КВ) / л-т	Бадика (ЛШ) / л-т	Ваховский (БМ)	с. Червоное, Донецкой обл.

05.04.2022	Ми-8	16 ОБрАА	п/п-к	Вороной (КВ) / к-н	Ляшенко (ЛШ) / к-н	Бурлаков (БТ)
10.04.2022	Су-24М 	7 БрТА	м-р	Коваленко / штурман жив	с. Сулиговка Харьковской обл		
15.04.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	к-н	Середюк	г. Изюм Харьковской обл.	
23.04.2022	вертолет	11 ОБрАА	к-н	Шендриков (ЛШ) / к-н	Попович	Луганская обл.
24.04.2022	Ми-24 ?	12 ОБрАА	м-р	Панасюк / м-р	Мулярчук			

06.05.2022	Су-24 	7 БрТА	с. Федоровка Николаевской обл
07.05.2022	Ми-14	10 МАБр	п-к	Бедзай / м-р Заремба / к-н Мущицкий / ст.с-т Ильчук г. Вилково Одесской обл.			*воздушный бой*
14.05.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	к-н	Пархоменко	г. Гуляйполе Запорожской обл.
19.05.2022	Су-24М	7 БрТА	п/п-к	Хмара / м-р	Негар	с. Липовое Донецкой обл.

05.06.2022	Су-27	п/п-к Фишер ?		г. Орехов Запорожской обл.
16.06.2022	Ми-8МТ	18 ОбрАА	ст.л-т	Мехеда (ЛШ)	с. Адамовка Донецкой обл. обстрел с земли без потери борта
26.06.2022	Су-24М 	7 БрТА	п-к Матюшенко / м-р Красильников р-н о-ва. Змеиный акватория Черного моря

02.07.2022	вертолет	к-н	Бордюгов	 / ст.л-т	Качай	г. Зеленодольск Днепропетровской обл
13.07.2022	Ми-8	16 ОбрАА	м-р	Копотун (КВ) / ст.л-т	Криль (ЛШ) / к-н	Лозовой (БТ)		с. Пречистовка Донецкой обл.
26.07.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	м-р	Кукурба  Днепропетровская обл.

08.08.2022	МиГ-29	204 БрТА	п-к	Погорелый		
08.08.2022	МиГ-29	204 БрТА	к-н	Листопад	
08.08.2022	Ми-2 ?		к-н Кравец
21.08.2022	Су-27	39 БрТА	п/п-к	Бабич		

07.09.2022	Су-25	299 БрТА	м-р	Благовестный	Николаевская обл.	*воздушный бой*
25.09.2022	МиГ-29	204 БрТА	м-р	Редькин  Николаевская обл. доработанный под AGM-88

10.10.2022	Су-27	39 БрТА	п-к Шупик	н.п. Шишаки Полтавской обл.
12.10.2022	МиГ-29	114 БрТА	м-р Ворошилов  между с.Новая Прилука и пгт. Турбов Винницкой обл. *воздушный бой, столкновение с целью*
12.10.2022	Су-24МР		7 БрТА	между с.Михайлики и с. Жоржевка Полтавской обл.

11.11.2022	Ми-8	456 БрТрА	п-к	Хомик (КВ) / п/п-к	Пеньков (БТ-И) / ст.сж-т Голда (медик) Донецкая обл.

11.12.2022	Ми-8	12 ОБрАА п/п-к Федоров (КВ) / л-т Левчук (ЛШ) / ст.л-т Маркевич (БМ)	г. Константиновка Донецкой обл.

07.01.2023  МиГ-29  г. Курахово Донецкой обл.

----------


## AndyK

> Составил также предварительный список по идентифицированным потерям Су-25
> 
> 25508104022		№31			25.09.83	СССР	29	90-й ОШАП, 206-й ОШАП бн 42, Украина 299.БРТА уничтожен на земле 24.02.22																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
> 25508104023		№31			30.09.83	СССР	12	200-я ОШАЭ, 299-й КШАП, 299-й ОМШАП, Украина 299.ОШАП 12, 299.ШАБР уничтожен на земле 24.02.22
> ....


04022 - "не то пальто". 42-й (бывший 04-й) - с-т 2-й серии.
04023 - аналогично, данный борт был 10-й серии

----------


## lindr

Второй серии там был всего один 02012.

----------


## AndyK

> Второй серии там был всего один 02012.


Значит вывод очевиден  :Smile:  
А эти оба два - "в списках не значатся"

----------


## lindr

С 04023 движки были сняты еще в 2016. Может и починили но по идее он там же на аэродроме должен был стоять.

----------


## AndyK

> С 04023 движки были сняты еще в 2016. Может и починили но по идее он там же на аэродроме должен был стоять.


Да нет такого с-та в/на UA, как и 04022, я ж говорю "в списках не значатся".
Диана зачастую грешит неточностями. В данном случае, очевидно, в номере ошибка, в циферке 2  :Smile: 
И двигатели были сняты не в 2016, а раньше - они проходили ремонт в Одессе в 2011-2012 гг одновременно с самолетами на ЗАРЗе, для которых они и предназначались.

----------


## lindr

Ну Диана не сама пишет, ей помогают и я догадываюсь кто, ибо круг узок.
04022 был в 90 потом в 206 это я знаю.
Потом по источникам числился как Украинский как и близкие номера. Вы как я понимаю настаиваете что он остался в Белоруссии?

----------


## lindr

> Байрактар выпуска февраля- марта 2022, сбит в мае 2022.


Поправка: зав. номер S-54T тип 05 по шильде

----------


## lindr

Сбит Байрайктар бортовой 409, заводской номер T260

Как читать шильду:

- ищем SN 0y-000xxx

- 0y - модель, идет пределах 01...05, тип  01-  это Т, бывают еще S и ST

-000ххх номер

----------


## Avia M

10 авг - РИА Новости. Истребители ВКС России уничтожили сразу три военных украинских самолета, сообщило в среду Минобороны РФ.
"Истребительной авиацией ВКС России в воздушных боях над территорией Николаевской области сбито три самолета воздушных сил Украины: один Су-25 в районе населенного пункта Новохристофоровка, один МиГ-29 над Троицко-Сафоновом и один Су-27 в районе населенного пункта Новоселье"

----------


## AndyK

> Ну Диана не сама пишет, ей помогают и я догадываюсь кто, ибо круг узок.
> 04022 был в 90 потом в 206 это я знаю.
> Потом по источникам числился как Украинский как и близкие номера. Вы как я понимаю настаиваете что он остался в Белоруссии?


Источники нередко ошибаются. На примере украинских 29-ых мы здесь имели возможность это наблюдать.

----------


## Transit

> Сбит Байрайктар бортовой 409, заводской номер T260
> 
> Как читать шильду:
> 
> - ищем SN 0y-000xxx
> 
> - 0y - модель, идет пределах 01...05, тип  01-  это Т, бывают еще S и ST
> 
> -000ххх номер


Это серийный номер LRU, т.е. агрегата, о чем говорит наличие PN. С серийным номером самого аппарата он может совпадать только при условии что агрегатов выпущено по контракту ровно сколько аппаратов и замен по неисправности не было.

----------


## lindr

Все так. 
PN part number. Но слабо верю в возможность замены правого крыла, легче разобрать на з/ч и прислать новый и потом если такое случится по смыслу должен измениться только NCN
И пока неувязок не наблюдалось.
И Т-260 и S-54T в диапазоне зав. Номеров для Украины.
Был и Т-261  и S-49T и S-51T.

----------


## Transit

> Но слабо верю в возможность замены правого крыла, легче разобрать на з/ч и прислать новый и потом если такое случится по смыслу должен измениться только NCN


А его не надо менять, достаточно производителю выпустить один резервный комплект на склад или ускорить темп выпуска более позднего контракта использовав агрегаты предыдущих контрактов и расчетные данные "поплыли". И как вы заметите неувязку при смещении на 1-2 цифры? Примерно, вроде бы, попало. Пожалуй в таких случаях лучше указывать номер как "вероятный".

----------


## Fencer

Азербайджан передал ВВС Украины три истребителя МиГ-29 https://avia.pro/news/azerbaydzhan-p...bitelya-mig-29
Бывший российский союзник передал Украине 4 штурмовика Су-25 https://avia.pro/news/byvshiy-rossiy...urmovika-su-25

----------


## lindr

Такое возможно но маловероятно.
Во первых темп выпуска весьма высок. Кстати есть видео полного цикла выпуска одной машины в интернете.
Во вторых я не разу не слышал чтобы кто-то чинил беспилотники и делал для них резервные комплекты.
Для Акинчи еще может быть он дорогой сложный и большой.
Я для Байрактара... Нет смысла: электронику снял и вернул. Получил новый через неделю маскимум. Сам планер копейки стоит ввиду массовости производства.

----------


## lindr

> Он заявил, что в настоящее время ежемесячно на мощностях Baykar производится 20 беспилотников Bayraktar TB2. Этого количества недостаточно для удовлетворения потребностей всех 22 стран-заказчиц (заказано более 500 БЛА на следующие три года), поэтому к следующему году ожидается увеличение до 30 БЛА в месяц.


При таком темпе какие резервные комплекты... Я выходит ошибся, когда оценил темп в 10- штук в месяц в 2020 и 15 в 2021-22, в реальности в этом году уже 20-25.

----------


## Fencer

Сбитый Ми 8 Украины https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azYnMcy_rac

----------


## Avia M

23 авг - РИА Новости. Российские системы ПВО за минувшие сутки сбили украинский истребитель Су-27 в районе Баревенково Харьковской области и шесть беспилотников, сообщили во вторник в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ

----------


## Живојин

Может быть, именно тогда этот пилот погиб?

----------


## Fencer

Ракеты Х-22 уничтожили базу 831-й бригады тактической авиации ВСУ в Миргороде Полтавской области https://avia.pro/news/rakety-h-22-un...ode-poltavskoy

----------


## Avia M

Два самолёта Су-25 ВСУ сбиты в Запорожской области и ДНР за минувшие сутки. Об этом сообщает 29 августа Минобороны России в сводке о ходе спецоперации.
Уточняется, что ВКС России сбили штурмовики Су-25 у села Червоный Яр в Запорожской области и у посёлка Курдюмовка в ДНР.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/3681889.html

----------


## AMCXXL

https://gerjon.substack.com/p/from-k...topol-ukraines

Ил-76МД Трофи в Мелитополе


Геолокация ВВС Украины Ил-76МД . 76699 на авиабазе Мелитополь. Обратите внимание на грязные отмели, окружающие это конкретное место для парковки (розовые акценты).




Похоже Украина вывезла большую часть своих Ил-76 перед Спецоперацией

UR-76413 хранится в Демблин, Польша.
UR-76661 хранится в Демблин, Польша.
UR-76655 хранится в Демблин, Польша.
UR-76683 хранится в Демблин, Польша.
UR-76732 хранится в Демблин, Польша.
UR-78772 хранится в Демблин, Польша.
UR-78820 хранится в Демблин, Польша.
UR-76699 захвачен в освобожденном Мелитополе
УР-76697 терпит крушение в освобожденном Мелитополе
УР-76322 терпит крушение в освобожденном Мелитополе

----------


## osipov

Тогда про какие почти 350 уничтоженных самолетов идет речь ?

----------


## Red307

> Тогда про какие почти 350 уничтоженных самолетов идет речь ?


Здесь не принято задавать неудобные вопросы. :Biggrin:

----------


## osipov

> Здесь не принято задавать неудобные вопросы.


Может они восстановили разные лежалые Су-24 и Су-25 что были в отстойниках ? 
И их уничтожали на земле/сбивали. 
Как я понимаю уничтоженных самолетов ВТА ВСУ практически нет.
Значит по уничтоженным идет речь про тактическую авиацию.

----------


## Fencer

Экипаж истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31 выполнил пуск ракеты «воздух-воздух», уничтожив самолет Су-24 ВСУ https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2445471@egNews



> Экипажи истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 выполняют задачи воздушного патрулирования в заданном районе.
> 
> Во время одного из вылетов экипаж обнаружил воздушную цель. Получив подтверждение с пункта управления о том, что целью является самолет противника, экипаж выполнил пуск ракеты «воздух-воздух», уничтожив самолет Су-24 ВСУ.
> 
> «Во время дежурства в воздухе была обнаружена и опознана воздушная цель. По согласованию с командным пунктом было выполнено наведение на цель и пуск управляемой ракеты с последующим сопровождением воздушной цели до момента ее пропадания. Повторно цель не обнаружил. В районе предполагаемого поражения воздушной цели при помощи бортовой радиолокационной станции наблюдал поражение самолета противника. Выполнил контрольный заход на предполагаемое место нахождения цели, повторно ее не обнаружил. По данным командного пункта получили подтверждение о поражении самолета противника Су-24», - рассказал командир экипажа самолета Миг-31 Савелий.

----------


## APKAH

> Тогда про какие почти 350 уничтоженных самолетов идет речь ?





> Может они восстановили разные лежалые Су-24 и Су-25 что были в отстойниках ?


Сняли с хранения всё что может подняться в воздух, не смотря на истёкший ресурс, плюс страны бывшего Варшавского договора активно снабжают запчастями и лётной техникой советского производства (передано или планируется к передаче):

США - 16 Ми-17-5В
Македония - 4 Су-25
Польша - 23 Миг-29 + все имеющиеся запчасти и весь боекомплект с других бортов
Словакия - 9 МиГ-29AS и 2 МиГ-29UBS + все имеющиеся запчасти и весь боекомплект
Болгария - 14 Су-25 (из них 8 прошли модернизацию в 2020-2021 годах на 558 АРЗ)
Чехия - 12 Ми-24В (планируется передать также 15 Ми-17-1Ш)
Азербайджан - 3 Миг-29 (замечены на Львовском АРЗ)

----------


## osipov

> Сняли с хранения всё что может подняться в воздух, не смотря на истёкший ресурс, плюс страны бывшего Варшавского договора активно снабжают запчастями и лётной техникой советского производства (передано или планируется к передаче):
> 
> США - 16 Ми-17-5В
> Македония - 4 Су-25
> Польша - 23 Миг-29 + все имеющиеся запчасти и весь боекомплект с других бортов
> Словакия - 9 МиГ-29AS и 2 МиГ-29UBS + все имеющиеся запчасти и весь боекомплект
> Болгария - 14 Су-25 (из них 8 прошли модернизацию в 2020-2021 годах на 558 АРЗ)
> Чехия - 12 Ми-24В (планируется передать также 15 Ми-17-1Ш)
> Азербайджан - 3 Миг-29 (замечены на Львовском АРЗ)


Ну тут все равно не идет речь про 300 с лишним самолетов тем более когда транспортные почти не пострадали.
Может все-таки те Су-24 , Су-25 , МиГ-29 и Су-27 что давно валялись на аэродромах ? Ранних серий и др.

----------


## APKAH

> Может все-таки те Су-24 , Су-25 , МиГ-29 и Су-27 что давно валялись на аэродромах ? Ранних серий и др.


Естественно, всех вместе, и трупов которые в отстойниках находились десятилетиями, но подверглись ударам на аэродроме.

Две таблички потерь ВВС Украины на 20.11.2022 по сведениям энтузиастов с Lostarmour.info. Цифры очевидно завышенные, но в целом в лётном состоянии у ВВСУ остались единицы.

----------


## osipov

> Естественно, всех вместе, и трупов которые в отстойниках находились десятилетиями, но подверглись ударам на аэродроме.
> 
> Две таблички потерь ВВС Украины на 20.11.2022 по сведениям энтузиастов с Lostarmour.info. Цифры очевидно завышенные, но в целом в лётном состоянии у ВВСУ остались единицы.


Была информация что Су-24М (возможно всего пара или чуть больше) осели на одной из польских авиабаз где они проходят доработку под европейские тактические КР.
Так же были модернизированы МиГ-29 и Су-27 под установку HARM. И показали себя очень неплохо - вынесли чуть ли не всю ПВО на Южном фронте.

----------


## APKAH

> Была информация что Су-24М (возможно всего пара или чуть больше) осели на одной из польских авиабаз где они проходят доработку под европейские тактические КР.


Не слыхал. Но не думаю что Су-24 в лётном состоянии много осталось у ВВСУ, источника запчастей в отличии от других типов у них нет.



> Так же были модернизированы МиГ-29 и Су-27 под установку HARM.


Да с августа их используют, и по территории РФ ими били.
  



> И показали себя очень неплохо - вынесли чуть ли не всю ПВО на Южном фронте.


Ну "почти всю" это скорее миф.

----------


## osipov

Новости про доработку Су-24М под британские и французские крылатые ракеты давно гуляют по Интернету.
Например вот:https://topcor.ru/29580-ukrainskie-s...ce=warfiles.ru

По поводу применения HARM. Результаты впечатляют. И я отнюдь не из новостей это знаю.
Были разрушены не один "Панцирь" и не один радар С-300/400.
Очень серьезное оружие эти ракеты. 

А когда данные о размещение средств ПВО и наличии радиолокационных полей на тех или иных высотах анализируют стратегические БПЛА и самолеты РТР стран НАТО, а потом уже в расшифрованном виде сливают в штабы ВСУ то эффективность использования этих ракет HARM еще возрастает.

----------


## APKAH

> По поводу применения HARM. Результаты впечатляют. И я отнюдь не из новостей это знаю.
> Были разрушены не один "Панцирь" и не один радар С-300/400.
> Очень серьезное оружие эти ракеты.


С 5 по 7 августа проводилась операция НАТО с использованием противорадиолокационных HARM (то ли со стационарных ПУ, то ли с самолётов), по итогу которой ВСУ заявляли о 14 уничтоженных РЛС и систем ПВО РФ. Сложно было в этот миф поверить...Но вроде наши нашли решение как с ними бороться системами РЭБ, так как позднее эти Хармы начали падать целыми, в том числе и на жилые объекты.

----------


## Red307

> Ну тут все равно не идет речь про 300 с лишним самолетов тем более когда транспортные почти не пострадали.
> Может все-таки те Су-24 , Су-25 , МиГ-29 и Су-27 что давно валялись на аэродромах ? Ранних серий и др.


Вариант, что просто сочиняют, не рассматривается?

----------


## osipov

> С 5 по 7 августа проводилась операция НАТО с использованием противорадиолокационных HARM (то ли со стационарных ПУ, то ли с самолётов), по итогу которой ВСУ заявляли о 14 уничтоженных РЛС и систем ПВО РФ. Сложно было в этот миф поверить...Но вроде наши нашли решение как с ними бороться системами РЭБ, так как позднее эти Хармы начали падать целыми, в том числе и на жилые объекты.


А "Гроулеры" ВМС США летали в августе над Черным морем и в Румынии. 
При том демонстративно. 
При подлете к воздушному пространству Украины (в районе о. Змеиный- Вилково) они отключали ответчики и как-бы "пропадали" с Интернет-ресурсов. 

Получается что уничтоженные С-300/С-400 на том участке фронта это их работа ? 
Украинские МиГ-29 с ракетами HARM в основном разносили "Панцири" и "Торы". Примерно до октября месяца. 
Но 14 (а может и больше) разрушенных РЛС С-300/400 есть.

----------


## Red307

Том Клэнси прям.

----------


## Let_nab

> С 5 по 7 августа проводилась операция НАТО с использованием противорадиолокационных HARM (то ли со стационарных ПУ, то ли с самолётов), по итогу которой ВСУ заявляли о 14 уничтоженных РЛС и систем ПВО РФ. Сложно было в этот миф поверить...Но вроде наши нашли решение как с ними бороться системами РЭБ, так как позднее эти Хармы начали падать целыми, в том числе и на жилые объекты.


«Пентагон уже давно использует стареющие запасы оборудования для снабжения Киева, иногда оставляя украинским войскам изношенную технику», — говорится в материале.

Так, неназванный американский офицер рассказал, что AGM-88B, поразившая жилой дом, «почти наверняка поступила из старых избыточных запасов».

*Ракеты HARM продемонстрировали нулевую эффективность на Украине, большая их часть сбита в воздухе по причине их низкой скорости, которая составляет 600 м/с. Такая скорость не представляет трудностей для современных российских комплексов ПВО.*


*NYT: запущенная ВСУ американская ракета HARM поразила жилой дом в Краматорске*

----------


## Let_nab

> Получается что уничтоженные С-300/С-400 на том участке фронта это их работа ? 
> Украинские МиГ-29 с ракетами HARM в основном разносили "Панцири" и "Торы". Примерно до октября месяца. 
> Но 14 (а может и больше) разрушенных РЛС С-300/400 есть.


Так уморительно пишешь про украинские МиГи, которых там в остатке раз-два и которые что-то там разносили, будто хохму рассказываешь про то, как убогий отпизженный на костылях всех победил.  
Это на бумаге украинские пропагандоны отчитываются то про сбитые, то про зарнесённые, но света то по всей Украине нет и не будет. Походу ты данные у них черпаешь и потом сюда усердно и напряжно высераешь, чем всех веселишь!

----------


## osipov

> Так уморительно пишешь про украинские МиГи, которых там в остатке раз-два и которые что-то там разносили, будто хохму рассказываешь про то, как убогий отпизженный на костылях всех победил.  
> Это на бумаге украинские пропагандоны отчитываются то про сбитые, то про зарнесённые, но света то по всей Украине нет и не будет. Походу ты данные у них черпаешь и потом сюда усердно и напряжно высераешь, чем всех веселишь!


Вот только этого не надо, я очень в теме. 
Услышал от человек чей сын сидел в расчете С-300 под Херсоном и радар которого разнесли этой-самой американской ракетой. 
Чудом выжили мужики. 
Видел фотографии. 
И таких случаев там далеко не один. 

А кто там пускает эти ракеты или пускал - мне неведомо. 
Результаты их использования я видел по фото. 
Может Украина выдает использование данных ракет американцами за свои победы.

----------


## osipov

Этот скрин я делал где-то в середине октября. Когда был случай поражения "Панциря" под Херсоном.
Летала пара "Еврофайтеров" в воздушном пространстве Румынии. Их сопровождал RC-135 ВВС Британии. 
Они какое-то время крутились у украинской границы , потом "исчезли" - выключили ответчики и пошли 
куда-то в Одесскую область.
Чем они там занимались и сколько пробыли неведомо.

----------


## osipov

А это скрин я сделал в конце августа и по дате примерно совпадало со случаями поражения наших ЗРК большой дальности. 
Откуда-то со стороны Средиземного моря (может с авианосца?) прилетела пара "Гроулеров" ВМС США. 
В воздушном пространстве Румынии попили керосина от кружащего там танкера. Также там кружили RC-135 и АВАКС. 
Потом при подлете к украинской границе "Гроулер" с позывном АЕ11 "пропал".
Второй с позывном АЕ12 залетел в Одесскую область и "пропал" несколько позже - вероятно его экипаж зазевался и забыл выключить
ответчики переходя в режим радиомолчания. 

Наверняка сработали парой по нашим ЗРК. Один отвлекал - другой стрелял. 

Факт нахождения авиации НАТО в воздушном пространстве Украины есть. И не абы какой, а именно той что рассчитана на подавление ПВО. 
Так что может быть уничтоженные ЗРК это далеко и не украинские "заслуги"...

----------


## Живојин

8 болгарских модернизированных Су-25 не были переданы Украине.

У Польши есть 28 МиГ-29, но нет никаких доказательств того, что хотя бы часть из них оказалась в Украине.

----------


## sovietjet

Ни один болгарский Су-25 не был передан ВСУ.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В сети проскочила информация по 2-м Су-24 ПСУ:
Су-24М БН84 з.н. 0615304
СУ-24М з.н. 0915308
И еще вот такое фото

И встречалось фото Су-24М №03.

----------


## lindr

0915308	М	№153	09	08	14.05.86	СССР	12	7-й БАП, Украина 7.БАП 12																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							

0615304	М	№153	06	04	01.11.83	СССР	84	947-й БАП, Украина 947.БАП, 806.БАП




> Не слыхал. Но не думаю что Су-24 в лётном состоянии много осталось у ВВСУ, источника запчастей в отличии от других типов у них нет.


На Хранении Су-24М у них полно - вот источник З/ч.

От СССР Украине досталось 107 Су-24М и  22 Су-24МР. Ранее было 96 Су-24 их тоже по большей части пустили на разделку и з\ч.

----------


## AMCXXL

> @epoddubny
> t.me/epoddubny/13939
> В небе над ДНР в районе Украинки в ходе воздушного боя был уничтожен украинский МиГ-29. 
> Также, в районе Никольского наша ПВО сбила Су-25 ВВС Украины.


Интересно, откуда у ВВС Украины столько Су-25?

По найденным данным, всего от ВВС СССР он получил около 45 Су-25.

Может Лукашенко продал вам свои Су-25 на хранении?

----------


## lindr

> Интересно, откуда у ВВС Украины столько Су-25?
> 
> По найденным данным, всего от ВВС СССР он получил около 45 Су-25.
> 
> Может Лукашенко продал вам свои Су-25 на хранении?


Украине досталось от СССР 82 Су-25. ЕМНИП 13 самолетов продали и 3-4 стали памятниками.

----------


## Let_nab

> Вот только этого не надо, я очень в теме. 
> Услышал от человек чей сын сидел в расчете С-300 под Херсоном и радар которого разнесли этой-самой американской ракетой. 
> Чудом выжили мужики. 
> Видел фотографии. 
> И таких случаев там далеко не один. 
> 
> А кто там пускает эти ракеты или пускал - мне неведомо. 
> Результаты их использования я видел по фото. 
> Может Украина выдает использование данных ракет американцами за свои победы.


Очень в теме по сыновьям и дочкам операторов С-300? Напомнило про дочек офицеров из Крыма, которые тоже рассказывали побасенки про неоднозначность, а в реальности то не дочки, а звиздоболы на окладах. 
А так. Главное то что? Пруфы! Без пруфов все это у тебя звиздобольство и не более...

----------


## APKAH

> 8 болгарских модернизированных Су-25 не были переданы Украине.


В моём посте выше это упоминалось как одни из "планируемых поставок" из стран варшавского договора.



> У Польши есть 28 МиГ-29, но нет никаких доказательств того, что хотя бы часть из них оказалась в Украине.


Официально указывалось что передали лишь все запасные части и боекомплект.

----------


## APKAH

> А так. Главное то что? Пруфы! Без пруфов все это у тебя звиздобольство и не более


Как минимум два фотофакта поражения довольно современных станций целеукозания 48Я6-К1 "Подлет" для С-300/400 на южном направлении имеют место быть. Про РЛС ЗРК средней и малой дальности, мы не говорим.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Как минимум два фотофакта поражения довольно современных станций целеукозания 48Я6-К1 "Подлет" для С-300/400 на южном направлении имеют место быть. Про РЛС ЗРК средней и малой дальности, мы не говорим.


Суд по фото по ним прилетел как раз не Харм.
Полотно РЛС целое в целом, а машины убиты.

----------


## Walker

> Интересно, откуда у ВВС Украины столько Су-25?
> 
> По найденным данным, всего от ВВС СССР он получил около 45 Су-25.
> 
> Может Лукашенко продал вам свои Су-25 на хранении?



вроде к началу войны у Руины было всего 33 живых Су-25. 
Но военная статистика штука такая...и за это время бравый ген-лейт на ТВ их уже штук 100 сбил.

----------


## osipov

> Как минимум два фотофакта поражения довольно современных станций целеукозания 48Я6-К1 "Подлет" для С-300/400 на южном направлении имеют место быть. Про РЛС ЗРК средней и малой дальности, мы не говорим.


У меня есть другие аналогичные фото с другими уничтоженными РЛС современных типов.
Но просили не выкладывать. 
"Панцири" тоже есть уничтоженные, как минимум один c помощью HARM.
Хотя другие РЛС в том числе от "больших" комплексов могли быть уничтожены и артиллерией/РСЗО западного производства.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Говорят, что летом восстанавливали вот этого.

А вообще с лета попадались №№:16, 21, 25, 27, 32, 48. Не только на видео, но и попадали в кадр западных фотографов.

----------


## lindr

> вроде к началу войны у Руины было всего 33 живых Су-25. 
> Но военная статистика штука такая...и за это время бравый ген-лейт на ТВ их уже штук 100 сбил.


Перезачет overclaim - это нормальное явление, оно было всегда. Во время ВМВ по самым скромным подсчетам 30-50% заявок было ложными у всех воюющих сторон.

С возрастанием дальностей воздушного боя все ухудшилось в разы достаточно вспомнить Ирано-Иракскую войну - там завышение было уже в разы. 

Куча заявок и минимум кадров сбитых самолетов.

Причина - невозможность объективного контроля результатов атаки. В Сирии боевики не ленились каждый сбитый заснять. А тут так не получается по объективным причинам - исчезла отметка с экрана и все. Даже если кто-то заснял падение на той стороне, вряд-ли мы эти кадры получим. Если бой в темное время суток и вообще ничего не проверишь толком.

Современные заявки можно смело на 7 а то и на 10 делить и это не результат пропаганды а объективная ситуация.

----------


## osipov

> Перезачет overclaim - это нормальное явление, оно было всегда. Во время ВМВ по самым скромным подсчетам 30-50% заявок было ложными у всех воюющих сторон.
> 
> С возрастанием дальностей воздушного боя все ухудшилось в разы достаточно вспомнить Ирано-Иракскую войну - там завышение было уже в разы. 
> 
> Куча заявок и минимум кадров сбитых самолетов.
> 
> Причина - невозможность объективного контроля результатов атаки. В Сирии боевики не ленились каждый сбитый заснять. А тут так не получается по объективным причинам - исчезла отметка с экрана и все. Даже если кто-то заснял падение на той стороне, вряд-ли мы эти кадры получим. Если бой в темное время суток и вообще ничего не проверишь толком.
> 
> Современные заявки можно смело на 7 а то и на 10 делить и это не результат пропаганды а объективная ситуация.


Согласен с Вами полностью!
При том фото сбитых самолетов ВСУ довольно редко мелькают в отличии от наших которые они выкладывают.
Даже статистику потерь Су-34 по российским ресурсам можно собрать.
Последний потерянный под Харьков , тот-самый случай где катапультировавшиеся и раненные пилоты долго выбирались через линию фронта к нашим. 
И видео поражения того борта облетело весь Интернет. На предельной малой высоте.

----------


## osipov

Была новость о том как молодой пилот Су-35С в одном вылете разом сбил пару Су-27 ВСУ. 
Это какие именно борты были сбиты и когда такой случай произошел ?

----------


## AMCXXL

Боевой вертолет Ми-35 поступил в ВСУ из Чехии (видео)
https://twitter.com/Spriter0000/stat...xnMnNh9_shXP3g




> Украине досталось от СССР 82 Су-25. ЕМНИП 13 самолетов продали и 3-4 стали памятниками.


Спасибо за разъяснения
Да я вижу где ошибка, в 1992 году я посчитал только 452-й полк и эскадрилью 100-го КИАП потому что 90-й полк был расформирован в 1989 году по моим данным

В любом случае Украина должна была получить все Су-25 из стран-сателлитов США, чтобы достичь 110 уничтоженных Су-25, а некоторые еще остались, судя по изображениям в твиттере, фейсбуке и т. д.




> У меня есть другие аналогичные фото с другими уничтоженными РЛС современных типов.
> Но просили не выкладывать. 
> "Панцири" тоже есть уничтоженные, как минимум один c помощью HARM.
> Хотя другие РЛС в том числе от "больших" комплексов могли быть уничтожены и артиллерией/РСЗО западного производства.


Цель США в Украине не Украина, а научиться воевать с Россией в полномасштабной войне,  в том числе решение проблем что устанавливает  ПВО.

Основная сцена для США – Калининград и Беларусь

----------


## lindr

> посчитал только 452-й полк


не надо считать полками, там по разному было

Из 452 полка первоначальные номера 02,03, 06, 07 ушли в РФ, 04 в Туркмению

Украина получила некоторые самолеты из 80, 299, 452, 100 полков, а 299 получил из 90.

Также к ней как-то попали несколько самолетов из 368 полка, видимо тоже через 299. Также парочка из 378 (или 397) полка.

Если в 1992 году они сумели три Российских ТУ-95МС захватить, что говорить о прочих? Также они присвоили несколько наших МиГ-25 разных типов. Сирия так лишилась нескольких МиГ-25, Эфиопия нескольких МиГ-21 и не менее трех МиГ-23, Йемен - не менее трех МиГ-21.

----------


## Transit

Некоторые итоги работы украинских вертолетчиков по снабжению окруженного гарнизона "Азовсталь":
Всего выполнено 7 групповых рейсов, в которых были задействованы 16 вертолетов Ми-8. Первый рейс выполнен парой Ми-8 21-го марта (взлёт с Днепропетровска в 03:30, возврат на точку в 07:30 - это с учетом промежуточных посадок на дозаправку). Последний рейс 5-го апреля. Летали экипажи разных вертолетных бригад, по заранее спланированным маршрутам, всегда на ПМВ 5-10 м. и с использованием ПНВ. Машины максимально облегчались для перевозки большего количества груза (работали без подвесок и с минимальным запасом топлива). 

Первые потери понесли в пятом рейсе 31-го марта 2022 г. В эту ночь на "Азовсталь" прибыли две пары Ми-8 и на этот раз их прикрывал одиночный Ми-24. Уже после разгрузки груза и принятия на борт раненных, в 04:20 первая пара в составе п/п-ка Евгения Соловьева и ведомого м-ра Юрия Тимуся произвела взлёт в обратном направлении. Отход от Мариуполя выполняли на высоте 5-10 м, прячась в ложбине. Через три минуты полета, в 6 км от точки взлёта, вертолеты попали под обстрел. Борт ведущего получил попадание ракеты ПЗРК в левый двигатель, но её БЧ не сработала и повреждения оказались не критичными. Экипаж сумел на одном двигателе за 1 час 08 минут полета добраться до своих. Вертолет ведомого был сбит прямым попаданием ПЗРК в левый двигатель, просел с высоты 7-10 м. и столкнулся с землей в районе между пос. Рыбацкое и с. Червоное Донецкой обл. Экипаж в составе командира м-ра Тимуся, летчика-штурмана л-та Бадики и борттехника л-та Ваховского погиб. На ютюб есть ролик с интервью п/п-ка Соловьева с фото поврежденного вертолета.

В седьмом рейсе, на обратном пути, один вертолет был подбит, загорелся и упал на территории под контролем Российских сил в 6 км от линии разграничения. Поднятый с оперативной точки вертолет Ми-8 ПСС (экипаж п/п-ка Вороного) попытался подойти к месту падения, но был сбит почти рядом ракетой ПЗРК. Больше успешных попыток прорыва в Мариуполь не было. Сообщается, что всего в ходе операции "Воздушный коридор" удалось эвакуировать 85 раненных. Интересно, что некоторые экипажи не брали на задание борттехников и летали в гражданской одежде, для увеличения шансов уйти в случае вынужденной посадки.

----------


## Avia M

Российским военным за сутки удалось сбить украинский Су-27, а также три вертолета. Об этом сообщили в Минобороны.
Отмечается, что истребитель Су-27 был сбит ВКС РФ в районе Камышевки, а в районе Селидово и Грузское ДНР сбиты украинские вертолеты Ми-24 и Ми-8.
Кроме того, зенитчики в районе Кирово в ДНР уничтожили вертолет Ми-8 ВСУ.

----------


## ZHeN

супер подробный и весьма объективный разбор от МвМ:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPLkOthAHCo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbQxvmM5eos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En6vGrm3jao

----------


## Avia M

Истребительной авиацией ВКС России за сутки сбито пять самолетов воздушных сил Украины.
По данным Конашенкова, в районе населенного пункта Лозовое Харьковской области российские истребители сбили украинский истребитель Су-27, и в районе населенного пункта Изюм Харьковской области - самолет Су-24. Кроме того, в Николайполье и Новом Донбассе российские истребители сбили два украинских самолета Су-25.
Также, по сведениям Конашенкова, истребительная авиация ВКС РФ сбила украинский самолет МиГ-29 в районе населенного пункта Веселое Донецкой Народной Республики.

----------


## osipov

Откуда же они берутся , те Су-27 например ? 
Ведь фото обломков не так уж и много. 
Да и нашим летать в тех краях за линией фронта опасно.
Хоть на малых, хоть на средних,хоть на больших высотах. 
Всюду ПЗРК и где-то "Буки". 
В Харькове они наверняка есть.

----------

